#ubuntu-es 2011-01-03
<Brahem> de q pais eres linux-k
<linux-k> maruecos
<darko> Brahem gracias, lo he bajado y ya está configurado
<darko> Gracias por todo
<Brahem> XD
<alex__> Buenas noches
<alex__> ¿Alguien sabria decirme si ubuntu 10.10 netbook sigue usando bootsplash, o lo han cambiado ?
<Brahem> alex__ ni idea :)
<alex__> acias Brahem , haber si algun alma nocturna lo sabe ;))
<fosco_> alex__: bootsplash? usa plymouth
<alex__> fosco_, pero viene ya instalado alguno por defecto ?
<alex__> es que la duda que tengo mas bien es esa, de no instalar otro diferente del que venga ya instalado
<fosco_> va instalado por defecto
<juliokkkk> hola me pueden ayudar
<jon__> hola
<cousteau> descripción del problema: ______________
<cousteau> especificaciones del equipo y SO: ________________
<pipo65> cousteau: como se hace para llenar la linea punteada
<cousteau> qué estabas haciendo cuando sucedió / antes de que sucediera: _________________
<cousteau> pipo65, con un boli normal
<cousteau> y luego lo escribes en el chat
<pipo65> se sobre la pantalla de la tablet
<jon__> tengo una duda: resulta que le estoy intentando enviar a un colega unos archivos comprimidos y mi colega usa mac, así que de pronto me he preguntado si mi colega podrá descomprimir archivos tar.bz2 sin más. O en qué formato debería comprimir los archivos?
<cousteau> yo creo que sí... casi seguro
<juliokkkk> he conprado una pc con ubuntu y no tiene contraseña y me pide contraseña para ser algunos canbios que debo de poner
<pipo65> jon__: comprime en zip
<jon__> en zip normal?
<pipo65> es un formato disponible en todos los sistemas
<jon__> o 7zip?
<cousteau> juliokkkk, deberían haberte dicho la contraseña, o venir en el manual, o preguntártela la primera vez
<pipo65> zip normal
<cousteau> 7z > zip
<juliokkkk> no belo benderon si sin contraseña
<cousteau> además es libre, está disponible para win y linux, y supongo que para mac también
<juliokkkk> como puedo saberlo
<cousteau> juliokkkk, pues sólo se me ocurre reinstalar linux
<juliokkkk> pues en algunas ocasiones solo le pongo enter i entra normal
<cousteau> juliokkkk, ah... no tendrá contraseña a lo mejor
<cousteau> puedes usar sudo?
<juliokkkk> si no tiene contraseña
<pipo65> juliokkkk: comprastes un equipo con ubuntu pre instalado
<juliokkkk> quiero ponerle contraseña pero no medeja mepide contraseña actual
<jon__> cousteau, qué significa "7z > zip"?
<cousteau> juliokkkk, y no es "enter"?
<cousteau> jon__, "mejor que"
<juliokkkk> nada
<pipo65> jon__: usa zip comun
<juliokkkk> ledoy entery nada
<jon__> pipo65, el problema de comprimir es que no me deja comprimir en trozos... o sí?
<pipo65> con gzip
<pipo65> jon__: y cuanto pesa el archivo completo
<cousteau> pipo65, zip común con gzip??
<pipo65> si
<pipo65> unzip
<jon__> 38mb
<jon__> es para enviarlo por mail
<pipo65> jon__: haste una cuenta de dropbox
<juliokkkk> como ago para ponerle contraseña auna pec que no tiene pero me pide contraseña de confirmasion
<cousteau> jon__, quizá sería mejor colgarlo a mediafire o algo
<pipo65> y solo le pasas la cuenta a el otro usuario
<pipo65> dropbox
<pipo65> soporta hasta 2 gb
<cousteau> es que en mediafire no necesitas cuenta
<cousteau> juliokkkk, si pones por ejemplo   sudo less /etc/shadow   qué pasa?
<d-arker> quien de ustedes estudia informatica
<pipo65> cousteau: para registrarte en dropbox solo presisas un correo y nada mas
<jon__> sí, creo que voy a hacer lo de mediafire. Pipo65, creo que dropbox no es la mejor opción: el colega en cuestión es mi exnovia, y no me gustaría compartir carpetas con esa vívora :P
<pipo65> yo tengo una cuenta de dropbox
<pipo65> jon__: son fotos de tu ex
<pipo65> no se las des a ella pasalas a nosotros
<jon__> jajajaja
<pipo65> puedes decir que son fotos gnu
<pipo65> :)
<jon__> nono, no son fotos. En fín, creo que el formato zip y mediafire será lo más fácil para terminar con esto cuanto antes.
<jon__> muchas gracias one more time, chicos!
<pipo65> de nda jon__
<pipo65> me kede intrigado con lo de juliokkkk
<pipo65> es q si el so biene pre instalado
<pipo65> tiene un numero oem
<pipo65> y es probable q sea el pass de root
<cousteau> juliokkkk, prueba ejecutando   passwd
<cousteau> cuando te pregunte la actual, le das a enter
<d-arker> por fin instale ubuntu
<d-arker> muy padre esta version ::::)
<d-arker> pero tengo algunas dudas ? sobre la seguridad de ubuntu
<pipo65> d-arker: es muy seguro ubuntu
<d-arker> ya que por cuestiones de trabajo tengo datos importantes
<pipo65> todo ba en como manejes tu la seguridad
<d-arker> he leido; sobre el tema en algunas web muy respetadas
<cousteau> importantes en cuanto a que no los quieres perder o a que son confidenciales?
<pipo65> por ejemplo usa contraceñas distintas para root y el usuario
<pipo65> configura bien el firewall
<d-arker> mira :) tengo poco conocimiento de informatica
<d-arker> pero e diseñado una web
<d-arker> que la migrare a ubuntu
<d-arker> por eso es la pregunta :P
<pipo65> hay muchas opciones faciles y q te garantizan un sistemas 99.9% perfecto
<pipo65> utilizaras apache
<cousteau> pipo65, de qué sirve tener contraseñas distintas para root y el usuario?
<cousteau> si el usuario es admin, puede usar sudo
<pipo65> cousteau: yo elimine sudo
<cousteau> (además, por defecto root tiene la contraseña deshabilitada)
<pipo65> yo se la habilito
<pipo65> y solo uso root con su si tengo q instalar algo
<d-arker> amm creo que sip
<d-arker> apache
<pipo65> pero si le dejo usar la makina a alguien no puede instalar nada
<pipo65> d-arker: hay mucho tutoriales de como usar apache
<pipo65> y de como instlarlo /configurarlo
<ClaudioAndres> hola amigos
<ClaudioAndres> una consulta, necesito sacar la mac a un modem
<ClaudioAndres> desde mi ubuntu
<ClaudioAndres> alguien sabe de algun programa o metodo
<pipo65> la mac addres
<cousteau> pipo65, yo creo que es mejor darles una cuenta que no sea la tuya, y que no tenga privilegios de admin
<ClaudioAndres> ;) esact
<cousteau> ClaudioAndres, conectado a tu pc, y a internet?
<pipo65> tambien esa es buena cousteau
<ClaudioAndres> estoy conectado al modem en este minuto
<ClaudioAndres> saliendo a internet
<ClaudioAndres> quiero colgarle un router
<cousteau> pipo65, tiene más sentido hacerlo así... yo creo que conviene que un usuario sea el administrador
<ClaudioAndres> pero necesito clonar la mac del modem
<cousteau> ClaudioAndres, botón derecho al icono de red > Info de la conexión
<cousteau> donde pone "Dirección hardware"
<ClaudioAndres> cousteau, ¿cual icono red?
<cousteau> ClaudioAndres, el de dos flechas una hacia arriba y una hacia abajo
<ClaudioAndres> ya capte
<ClaudioAndres> pero me da la mac de mi tarjeta
<ClaudioAndres> necesito la del modem
<cousteau> ah... es un modem que va por ethernet
<ClaudioAndres> no la de la eth0
<ClaudioAndres> esact
<ClaudioAndres> no capto como poder ver su mac
<ClaudioAndres> he googleado sin exito
<guampa> ClaudioAndres: la conexion pppoe la hace el modem o tu pc?
<ClaudioAndres> el modem
<ClaudioAndres> me imagino, porque salgo directo por el cable
<d-arker> como se llaman los iconos que aparecen en el area de arriba de una computrora
<d-arker> conkys
<guampa> entonces lo tenes como default gateway? si sabes su direccion ip podes usar "arping" a su direccion
<d-arker> :S
<d-arker> jeeej para instalar uno
<d-arker> solo aplico sudo apt-get install conky
<cousteau> ClaudioAndres, en mi router (modem-router ADSL) puedo ir a 192.168.1.1 > Status > Product Information, y ahí me aparece la mac
<cousteau> d-arker, no, no son conky
<d-arker> amm como se llaman
<d-arker> son parecidos
<cousteau> botón derecho > agregar al panel > creo que eran indicadores, o área de notificación
<ClaudioAndres> cousteau, parece que con arping me resulto
<ClaudioAndres> gracias
<ClaudioAndres> luego les cuento
<ClaudioAndres> :)
<usuario1> hello
<usuario1> feliz año para todos
<usuario1> instale el firewall ifw
<usuario1> ufw
<usuario1> perdon
<usuario1> pero no lo veo por ningun lado
<usuario1> con la consola lo habilite  "sudo ufw enable"
<usuario1> pero cuando pongo sudo ufw
<usuario1> sale,,,    not enough args
<usuario1> no tengo suficietes argumentos quiere decir
<usuario1> no se como hacer para ver la configuracion
<jimi_> alquien de costa rica?
<louismalle> !alguien
<kubot> El facto !alguien no existe.
<jimi_> heh
<louismalle> chale
<jimi_> louismalle, eres de costa rica?
<louismalle> nope
<jimi_> "chale"... o, mexico pues
<jimi_> :D
<louismalle> así es
<jimi_> :D
<jimi_> que honda wuey?
<louismalle> lol
<louismalle> es onda y wey
<louismalle> así que vos sos de Costa Rica, jimi_
<jimi_> es padre
<jimi_> no tengo madre, ni padre, ni perro que me ladre
<jimi_> :D
<jimi_> pues
<louismalle> esa no fue mi pregunta
<jimi_> si lo es
<xangua> !ot
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<jimi_> xangua, eres de costa rica?
<louismalle> lol
<jimi_> o lo siento
<person> hola
<person> alguien me podria ayudar a crear particiones con ubuntu 10.10
<person> por favor
<jimi_> !alguien
<kubot> El facto !alguien no existe.
<jimi_> :D
<person> hola?
<person> por favor
<xangua> con gparted desde el live cd person
<person> mm, puedo pedir consejo?
<person> voy a instalar windows 7 y deshacerme de ubuntu, para luego volver a instalar ubuntu usando wubi
<person> pero, tengo 40 gb que por mas que quiera, no tengo a donde pasar
<person> entonces pensaba hacer una particion para que esas 40 gb se conserven
<person> es buena idea?
<person> ?
<hhbuitrago> factible, pero arriesgado.  Siempre es mucho mejor tener un backup completo de los datos antes de instalar un SO
<hhbuitrago> pero si se puede hacer, creas una partición al final, mueves los datos, creas las particiones que deben usar los SO a instalar y ...
<hhbuitrago> envias una oración o tres a los santos patrones de los datos en peligro antes de realizar la instalación
<hhbuitrago> le dices al windows que se instale donde deseas y que no modifique nada mas ...
<hhbuitrago> pero la verdad, es mejor que antes te compres un pack de 50 dvds y saques copia,
<cousteau> para qué quieres tener ubuntu en wubi? por lo que he oído, no va muy bien
<cousteau> yo lo pondría en su propia partición... (o lo instalaría en una máquina virtual)
<Lostizytu> windows sucks
<munto> hola
<munto> hola
<xangua> !hi
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #ubuntu-es :D
<munto> pregunta
<d-arker> holaç
<munto> que diferencia ahy entre ubuntu y kubuntu"
<xangua> ubuntu usa gnome y kubuntu kde...
<munto> ok
<munto> actualmente estoy sobre una suit de backtrack
<munto> es de kubuntu
<xangua>  /join #backtrack-linux
<munto> y tengo un incomveniente para configurar la red
<munto> omg
<munto> men
<munto> y tambien esta en espa;ol
<d-arker> como abro el registro gconfig-editor n
<d-arker> aplico sudo gconfig-editor
<d-arker> y ne me lo reconoce
<d-arker> :S
<xangua> hay #backtrack-es parece munto
<xangua> d-arker: simplemente ejecutas "gconf-editor"
<xangua> sepa de donde sacaste eso
<d-arker> jajaajaja sorry si lo siento
<munto> genial
<munto> gracias
<lokvendra> necesito cofigurar una placa wifi en una netbook, recien instalado funcionaba la coneccion al actualizar los paquetes no funciona mas la coneccion
<lokvendra> alguien me puede dar una pista como solucionarlo?
<lokvendra> el comando ifconfig devuelve: lo  solamente
<lokvendra> el comando ifconfig twifiu0 up devuelve: no existe el dispositivo
<lokvendra> deberia instalar el controlador?
<dzup2> tu que sabes de eso
<d-arker> hola estoy por estudiar desarrollo de software
<d-arker> que
<d-arker> ide para programar me recomiendan
<d-arker> uno muy completo y ligero para programar en python y c++
<dzup2> yo uso netbeans ide 6.9.1
<dzup2> y kompozer
<dzup2> mas que nada, pero tambien tengo eclipse y bluefish
<dzup2> el kompozer porque tiene un wyswyg para ver code html, y ya que tengo mi cascade .css lo pego con netbeans y mis proyectos
<dzup2> lo de "tu que sabes de eso" era para otro canal
<dzup2> y para python tambien puedes usar geany
<dzup2> no programo mucho en py, pero para c cualquiera de esos va bien.
<benadicto16> buenos dias
<windem> buenos dias
<windem> cada vez que intento instalar un programa me sale esto
<windem> Violación de segmentoetes... 0%
<windem> tampoco me deja actualizar
<windem> sabeis que es lo q pasa ?
<t0ken_> hi
<t0ken_> alguien sabe como hacer que mi ubuntu detecte y me muestre cuanto queda de bateria en mi laptop
<dannyLopez> buenas como agrego actualizaciones de otras distros a mi ubuntu?
<erAbuelo> dannyLopez: perdona, pero es es una tonteria
<dannyLopez> erAbuelo: por que?
<dannyLopez> quiero meter las herramientas de backtrack nada mas
<erAbuelo> porque cada distribucion tiene sus propias dependencias, pero la mayoria de paquetes estan disponibles para todas las distribuciones, sino utiliza los sources
<erAbuelo> dannyLopez: que herramientas de backtrack no estan en ubuntu ?
<dannyLopez> con buena funcionalidad el SET
<dannyLopez> y no se como agregar el metasploit
<erAbuelo> miraste en la pagina del prorgrama ?
<dannyLopez> de set si
<erAbuelo> no conozco el set, de que va?
<dannyLopez> me corren muy podas aplicaciones
<dannyLopez> es de ingenieria social me entiendes?
<dannyLopez> y el metasploit lo conoces?
<erAbuelo> se lo que es ingenieria social
<erAbuelo> no
<dannyLopez> dime erAbuelo si hago esto es seguro http://foro.portalhacker.net/index.php/topic,83181.0.html
<erAbuelo> pasame el link de la pagina del SET
<erAbuelo> el problema es para que versiones de ubuntu tienen soporte
<dannyLopez> http://www.social-engineer.org/
<erAbuelo> la verdad, no tengo paciencia para esas cosas :)
<dannyLopez> jaja
<dannyLopez> http://pastebin.com/tM3TZDTL
<dannyLopez> mira eso
<erAbuelo> es que ese repo no funciona, acabo de intentar entrar pero no existe
<dannyLopez> ok
<mama21mama> si murio
<dannyLopez> bueno entonces como instalo /bin/sh: ruby: not found que me lo esta pidiendo?
<IR5769> buenos dias
<Windem> me podeis echar una mano con un problemilla que tengo ?
<benadicto16> nas
<mmoroca> suficiente hacker-cracker por ahora :P
<Xago> hola a todos, FELIZ AÑO NUEVO!!!!
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<erAbuelo> volveré :)
<arlosirc> buenas. cómo se borra la memoria del gnome-do? me cree un lanzador para el jdownloader que iba a mi home. pero ahora lo he instalado en otra ruta, y al escribir las letras en el gnome-do me sigue llevando a ese primero. cómo puedo borrar eso por favor? gracias
<benadicto16> amos a ver, haciendo ping desde mi maquina virtual consigo respuesta, pero al hacerlo desde la maquina física hacia la virtual nada esto a que se debe?
<Lostizytu> hola una manito : Como puedo fijar mi Ip fija ???
<fosco_> Lostizytu: no he entendido nada
<Lostizytu> kero dejar la Ip de red fija
<fosco_> la interna o la externa?
<Lostizytu> 192.168.0.8
<fosco_> interna
<Lostizytu> si
<fosco_> ubuntu está diseñada para usar dhcp que asigna ips en funcion de la disponibilidad
<fosco_> de todas maneras debería asignarte siempre la misma a menos q tu configuracion de red vaya cambiando
<fosco_> qué ip tienes ahora?
<Lostizytu> 0.100
<Lostizytu> 192.168.0.100
<fosco_> y no te sirve esa?
<Lostizytu> servir si sirve pero kero aprender a cambiar de ip
<fosco_> cambiar tu ip nterna no tiene ningun efecto en internet, es eso lo que quieres?
<benadicto16> xD
<Lostizytu_> ya lo aprendi
<Lostizytu_> =)
<Lostizytu_> ijjijiij
<benadicto16> pide un titulo xD
<Lostizytu_> titulo?
<Lostizytu_> :S
<muerto7> ·.¸¸.·´¯`> buenos dias
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<mephiston> buenas gente
<mephiston> a ver, estoy intentandome conectar a los servidores de UltraVPN mediante network-manager-openvpn-gnome (al estar UltraVPN basado en gnome), y no me deja conectarme me salta el siguiente error: read UDPv4 [ECONNREFUSED]: Connection refused (code=111), aclarar que ya he ojeado los foros de UltraVPN, y los foros de Ubuntu, pero parece que mucha gente tiene este problema, pero nadie lo ha resuelto...
<mephiston> alguna idea?
<Xago> hola amigos...quién tiene un print server dlink DPR-1020, trabajando en ubuntu?
<Xago> no tengo el gestor de impresión para ubuntu :(
<lokvendra> alguien me puede dar una pista no puedo hallar los drivers de una placa wi-fi en una netbook con xubuntu 10.10
<Brahem> olaa
<Brahem> tengo un problema :(
<Brahem> instale este repositrorio  libgl1-mesa-swx si alguien me supiera decir para q sirbe estaria agredecido
<Brahem> porfavor ayuda :(
<fosco_> Brahem: eso no es un repositorio
<fosco_> es un  paquete
<Brahem> ok
<Brahem> pero para q sirbe? fosco_
<fosco_> si quieres saber informacion sobre un paquete concreto ejecuta aptitude show paquete
<Brahem> es q lo necesito installar pq amarok no  me tira
<Brahem> nada fosco_ ninguna informacion
<fosco_> lo habrás puesto mal
<fosco_> te la pego
<fosco_> http://pastebin.com/tFmvdunY
<Brahem> ok
<Brahem> es q ayer instale cuda i lo volvi a desinstalar pq no me iva i alomejor se ma desconfigurado todo
<fosco_> es posible
<fosco_> antes de tocar esas cosas es importante conocer bien el sistema y saber lo q se está haciendo
<Brahem> no lo hice yo
<Brahem> lo hicieron por team uno q sabe
<Brahem> :(
<Brahem> pero como se q ese paquete esta?
<Brahem> es aora me tira todo lento
<benadicto16> cual era el comando para remover todas las dependencias de un programa?
<Brahem> autoremove
<benadicto16> apt-get remove pakete?
<benadicto16> autoremove?
<Brahem> sii
<Brahem> primero el remove
<benadicto16> ok gracias
<Brahem> i despues el autoremove
<benadicto16> genial :D
<Brahem> fosco_
<Brahem> tengo instalado libl1-mesa-swx11 pero no el libl1-mesa-glx lo estoi mirando desde synaptic lo instalo o q ago?
<Brahem> ??
<Brahem> fosco_ q devo de hacer? :(
<Brahem> nadie ayuda?
<fosco_> Brahem: yo njo puedo saber lo que TÚ debes hacer
<fosco_> si necesitas la libreria instalala, si no la necesitas no la instales
<Brahem> solo preguntava
<Brahem> pero es q tengo esa
<Brahem> bueno es igual
<Brahem> gracias igual fosco_
<dannyLopez> alguien me ayuda con esta pagina http://www.colombia.com/radio/player.asp?id=628
<Brahem> q ayuda quieres dannyLopez
<dannyLopez> el plugin de win2 media player
<Brahem> mmm
<benadicto16> xD
<Brahem> pero la estaas creando?
<Brahem> xD
<dannyLopez> no
<Brahem> esto es una m........
<Brahem> ps aste una maquina virtual
<Brahem> i sino por flash player
<dannyLopez> Brahem: no te parece desperdicio de recursos solo para escuchar una simple emisora?
<Brahem> XD
<Brahem> yo uso amarok
<fosco_> dannyLopez: yo lo escucho bien
 * muerto7^away está ausente [ TRabajando ] [5secs]
<dannyLopez> fosco_: con que navegador?
<fosco_> chromium y firefox
<dannyLopez> con el firefox y el chrome me dice missing plugin
<fosco_> concretamente esta usando: Complemento de visualización para Totem 2.32.0
<dannyLopez> y lo instalo como?
<fosco_> pues ni idea, tienes el paquete ubuntu-restricted-extras instalado?
<dannyLopez> si
<fosco_> será algun gstreamer0.10-plugins*
<fosco_> no recuerdo haber instala nada especial
<dannyLopez> y por si no lo tuviera es sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<fosco_> instalado*
<fosco_> si
<dannyLopez> oki
 * muerto7^away está ausente [ TRabajando ] [5mins]
<fosco_> pero de verdad te gusta esa musica? ;)
<dannyLopez> es una emisora de la policia y tengo un primo q transmite por allí
<urutsokidoji> hola soy nuevo aqui y tengo un problema con la instalacion de mi webcam en ubuntu alguien que entienda y me pueda ayudar?
 * muerto7^away está ausente [ TRabajando ] [10mins]
<fosco_> urutsokidoji: antes de nada comprueba si la cam funciona o no, ejecuta este comando: sudo apt-get install cheese && cheese
<fosco_> y comprueba si te ves o no
<urutsokidoji> no me veo
<urutsokidoji> carga el programa pero sale pantalla en negro
<Brahem> fosco_ desde un live cd se puede formatear una distro de linux?
<dannyLopez> si
 * muerto7^away está ausente [ TRabajando ] [15mins]
<guampa> este pibe cada cinco minutos va a informar a todos los canales que esta trabajando?
<Brahem> XD
<Brahem> jaja si guampa
<guampa> esta bueno, hagamos todos lo mismo!
 * guampa esta mirando su pantalla y rascandose atras de la oreja
<urutsokidoji> ok ahora se que mi cam no funciona
 * guampa se saca la mugre de las uñas con una navaja
<fosco_> urutsokidoji: ejecutaste lo q te puse?
<urutsokidoji> si lo ejecute
<urutsokidoji> cargo el cheese pero no se ve nada
<urutsokidoji> sale una pantalla en negro
<urutsokidoji> el ID de mi cam es             0ac8:305b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. ZC0305 Webcam
 * guampa va hasta la heladera, la abre y la mira por un rato. luego se sirve un vaso de agua
 * muerto7^away está ausente [ TRabajando ] [20mins]
 * guampa esta ausente, tomando un vaso de agua fresca
 * guampa esta ausente, haciendo gargaras con agua y poniendo una rana de origami sobre el chorro para que haga equilibrio
<guampa> bah odio trollear, me aburre. pero me hincha mucho las bolas los aways esos tambien
 * muerto7^away está ausente [ TRabajando ] [25mins]
<Brahem> alguien sabe como es el comando para editar el grub?
<guampa> de acuerdo a /etc/grub.d/README serian los archivos que empiezan con 10_ y 20_ en /etc/grub.d
<guampa> y luego sudo update-grub
<Brahem> no me sale nada
<fosco_> Brahem: es mejor no editar el grub manualmente
<Brahem> uso backtrack
<fosco_> para cambiar ciertas opciones puedes usar startupmanager
<Brahem> pero uso backtrack
<fosco_> si usas backtrack no tiene mucho sentido que preguntes aqui
<Brahem> ya
<benadicto16> oss4-dkms: el subproceso script post-installation instalado devolvió el código de salida de error 10
<Brahem> pero sabes q usa ubuntu?
<Brahem> como base
<benadicto16> no para de saltarme ese error y nose que es xd
<fosco_> Brahem: base de que
<Brahem> usa ubuntu
<Brahem> osea
<Brahem> esta basado en ubuntu
<fosco_> eso da igual
 * muerto7^away está ausente [ TRabajando ] [30mins]
<Brahem> no te creas
<dannyLopez> Brahem: sudo kate /etc/default/grub
<Brahem> nada danny
<fosco_> pues eso, en ubuntu funciona "no te creas"
<dannyLopez> si a mi me funciona en kde
 * muerto7^away está ausente [ TRabajando ] [35mins]
<Brahem> fosco_ esta basado en ubuntu 7.XX o 8.XX no recuerdo
<Brahem> kate  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<fosco_> como ya te dije el hecho de que esté basada en ubuntu no significa nada
<fosco_> si usas backtrack mejor busca ayuda en los canales y foros de backtrack
<Brahem> ya lo hice relax
<Jacruth> el que pasaba con Backtrack?
<benadicto16> sabe alguien configurar el virtualbox para ver los equipos en red?
<Jacruth> a medias, benadicto16
<Jacruth> que te ocurre?
<benadicto16> me esta volviendo loco... consigo conexión a internet desde la MV pero cuando la tengo no se ve en red local la MV ni alreves
 * muerto7^away está ausente [ TRabajando ] [40mins]
<Jacruth> que sistemas componen la red local?
<benadicto16> que sistemas?
<Jacruth> quiero decir, que otras maquinas componen la red local?
<benadicto16> la fisica con ubuntu 10.04 y la virtual win xp ah eso te refieres?
<Jacruth> si
<guampa> benadicto16: para mi la mejor es usar interfases solo anfitrion y routing
<guampa> o bridgear una interfaz solo anfitrion con una ethernet conectada a la lan
<Jacruth> probablemente estás usando una conexión puenteada, no benadicto16 ?
<benadicto16> guampa, pero como consigues eso, es decir cuando utilizo eso solamente me deja elegir vboxnet0
<guampa> esas variantes son preferibles a NAT (para mi)
<benadicto16> Jacruth, ahora mismo si
<dannyLopez> Brahem: me regalas tu source.list?
<Brahem> source.list?
<Brahem> q?
<Jacruth> todo depende lo que uno quiera, guampa
<guampa> por supuesto
<dannyLopez> si
<guampa> NAT es mas simple
<benadicto16> no importa que la MV no tenga acceso a internet pero si quiero que tenga acceso a la red local
<Jacruth> benadicto16, y para que quieres que se vean las maquinas entre si?
<Brahem> no
<Brahem> xd
<benadicto16> eso es irrelevante xd
<Jacruth> no realmente, hay un millon de maneras de conectar las maquinas
<Jacruth> dependiendo de una u otra necesidad, usa un metodo u otro
<guampa> hm, bueno
<Jacruth> no obstante, haz entonces lo que te han dicho
<benadicto16> con la coneccion de puente la Mv obtiene ip fisica y recive ping de la maquina fisica pero no alreves
<guampa> benadicto16: bridgeando podes integrar tu vboxnet0 a la lan con una ip en el mismo rango y se van a ver transparentemente
<Jacruth> lo que te aconsejó guampa es aceptable
<guampa> routeando implica habilitar forwarding via sysctl + iptables en el host, y probablemente SNAT hacia la lan
<Jacruth> guampa, creo que eso que ha dicho benadicto16 es normal, no?
<guampa> Jacruth: lo del ping? no
<guampa> deberia andar en ambas direcciones
<guampa> ah perdon
<guampa> de la maquina fisica
<guampa> si eso mas que ser normal deja de importar
<Jacruth> benadicto16, has probado con otro tipo de configuraciones?
<guampa> cuando bridgeas el dispositivo de red pasa a ser el bridge, ya no son las interfases que lo componen lo que importa a nivel ip
<benadicto16> probe todas pero nada
<benadicto16> guampa, entonces que deberia hacer? (sencillamente explicado)
<guampa> ya configuraste un br0 ?
<benadicto16> nop
<guampa> bueno, entonces no estas puenteando todavia nada
<guampa> instala brctkl
<guampa> brctl, perdon
<benadicto16> paquete no encontrado
<guampa> ah el paquete se llama bridge-utils
<guampa> tenes acceso local al host? puede que pierda conectividad por un momento mientras configuras el puente
<benadicto16> si
<benadicto16> ya lo instale aunque tirro un error parece que se instalo
<guampa> que error?
<benadicto16> dpkg: error al procesar oss4-dkms (--configure):
<benadicto16>  el subproceso script post-installation instalado devolvió el código de salida de error 10
<guampa> ah
<guampa> benadicto16: brctl sin parametros te muestra las operaciones
<guampa> la primera seria agregar una interfaz de puente: sudo brctl add br0
<guampa> sudo brctl addbr br0
<benadicto16> ya
<ubuntu> hola a todos
<guampa> despues agregar las interfases: sudo brctl addif eth0 ; sudo brctl addif vboxnet0
<ubuntu> ayuda
<ubuntu> por fa
<ubuntu> tengo ubuntu 10.10
<benadicto16> falta el brindge dice
<guampa> describi tu problema ubuntu, si alguien puede te va a ayudar
<ubuntu> y la pantalla se apuesto negra
<guampa> benadicto16: si que nabo
<ubuntu> y no se que hacer
<benadicto16> Usage: brctl addif <bridge> <device>	add interface to bridge
<mama21mama> reinicia la x
<guampa> fijate en la descripcion de los comandos, falto agregar el nombre del bridge antes de los nombres de interfases a agregar
<mama21mama> ubuntu,
<guampa> seria sudo brctl addif br0 eth0 ; sudo brctl addif br0 vboxnet0
<benadicto16> ya ya, estoy sobao
<benadicto16> xD
<guampa> jajaja
<ubuntu> no funcciona nada
<guampa> bueh ahora que ya esta el puente armadito falta ponerle una direccion en el rango de la lan
<mama21mama> ubuntu, reisub
<ubuntu> que
<benadicto16> guampa, mira que ya existian supuestamente
<ubuntu> es reisub
<mama21mama> es una combinacion de teclas
<mama21mama> deberias apuntarla.
<guampa> benadicto16: fijate ifconfig -a que direcciones tira
<mama21mama> ubuntu, trata de hacer el reisub http://text0.tk/l/99
<benadicto16> guampa, eth0, lo y las 2 que creamos
<benadicto16> es decir br0 y vboxnet0
<guampa> y las direcciones?
<ubuntu> y como lo hago
<mama21mama> como dije en el pastebin
<mama21mama> primero apretas y dejas apretada ALT
<mama21mama> luego sin soltar ALT apretas...
<mama21mama> SysRq
<mama21mama> mas luego sin soltar ALT y sin soltar SysRq apretas R
<mama21mama> asi con las demas ¬¬
<benadicto16> guampa, inet:192.168.56.1 esta es la de vboxnet0
<benadicto16> br0 no tiene
<ubuntu> y sysrq que es
<guampa> benadicto16: ok, dale con ifconfig una direccion a br0
<mama21mama> ubuntu, imprimir pantalla
<mama21mama> la que esta arriba de Insert
<guampa> podes usar cualquiera de las que tenias en eth0 o vboxnet0 tambien
<benadicto16> guampa, echo
<dannyLopez> /bin/sh: ruby: not found como istalo eso?
<dannyLopez> instalo*
<benadicto16> le di .209
<ubuntu> cundo enciende ubuntu aparece pantalla negra
<Obito> Hola! Como estan ? Alguno usa Adobe Flex Builder 3 ¿? (con eclipse)
<mama21mama> siempre aparecio asi ubuntu ? que version usas?
<ubuntu> y muchas lines
<benadicto16> dannylopez, sudo apt-get install ruby
<ubuntu> no  solo de hoy
<mama21mama> ubuntu, que dicen las lineas?
<ubuntu> y no puedo acceder a mis archivos a nada
<mama21mama> apagaste mal el pc?
<ubuntu> ubuntu 10.10
<mama21mama>  o se apago mal?
<ubuntu> puede ser
<ubuntu> eso si
<mama21mama> entonces entra via live-cd y pasale el fsck
<ubuntu> aveces se apaga solo
<mama21mama> mucho calor tal vez
<ubuntu> si mucho
<mama21mama> debes solucionar eso de la refrigeracion.
<ubuntu> y como
<ubuntu> dame una pista
<mama21mama> despolva el gabinete
<ubuntu> le hecho hoy
<mama21mama> y sacale la tapa una semana a ver si no calienta mas.
<urutsokidoji> alguien me puede ayudar a instalar mi webcam
<benadicto16> desde la bios se peude mirar la temperatura del cpu
<ubuntu> como entro via live cd
<guampa> benadicto16: y como fue?
<benadicto16> mama21mama, no le conviene utilizar supergrub? en tal xaso que sea asi
<Mathiux> Con un CD de Ubuntu o cualquier otro Linux Live cd
<benadicto16> guampa, ya le asigne la ip
<guampa> proba pings
<Mathiux> GNOME Sensors Applet 2.2.5 eso tengo yo , así veo en el Desktop en forma inmediata cuanta temperatura están los micros y l apc
<ubuntu> y como se hace
<Mathiux> Ahora lo tengo en 37C
<ubuntu> los pasos porfa
<Mathiux> ubuntu, buscá en google GNOME Sensors Applet 2.2.5
<Mathiux> Y ahí te sale como instalarlo.
<guampa> benadicto16: que gracioso, acabo de percatarme que desde la config de Virtualbox hay una opcion para las interfases de red que es "puente" jajajaja, seguramente debe hacer todo esto automaticamente
<guampa> sorry!
<mama21mama> ubuntu, primero entras via live-cd
<mama21mama> liego miras cual es tu hardisk: $sudo fdisk -l
<ubuntu> como soy ahhora
<benadicto16> guampa, jajaja que va la conexion de puente me da una ip real pero ya te digo que no puedo acceder desde la maquina fisica a la virtual
<mama21mama> sabiendo tu hardisk as algo parecido a esto: $sudo fsck /dev/sda1 -r
<mama21mama> ubuntu,
<benadicto16> desde la virtual con windows va bien pero no me deja desde la fisica a la MV
<mama21mama> sdxx puede cambiar en tu pc. ubuntu
<guampa> benadicto16: mm dejame pensar un minuto, yo lo arme como queres un par de veces. mientras "sudo ifconfig br0 down ; sudo brctl delbr br0" asi borras todo el quilombo del puente
<ubuntu> me aparece esto
<benadicto16> guampa, desde la MV (con configuracion anfitrion) cuando tiro ping a la MF me dice host de destino inaccesible xD
<ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fsck /dev/sda1 -r
<ubuntu> fsck desde util-linux-ng 2.17.2
<ubuntu> e2fsck 1.41.12 (17-May-2010)
<ubuntu> fsck.ext4: Dispositivo ó recurso ocupado mientras se intentaba abrir /dev/sda1
<ubuntu> ¿Sistema de ficheros montado o abierto en exclusiva por otro programa?
<guampa> benadicto16: mi logica es esta: con solo anfitrion lo que obtenes son DOS interfases, una del lado del host (vboxnetX) y otra en el huesped
<guampa> o sea, una conexion punto a punto
<ubuntu> ahoro tengo metido el cd ubuntu 10.10
<ubuntu> que si no puedo conecta a internet
<mama21mama> ubuntu, en live-cd dije
<mama21mama> y no montes el hardisk.
<benadicto16> guampa, asi parece ser :S
<guampa> si les pones una ip en el mismo rango a las dos interfases eso es todo lo que necesitas para conectar host->huespued y huesped->host
<mama21mama> ubuntu, sudo umount -a
<mama21mama> y haces el comando de nuevo.
<Mathiux> @GNOME Sensors Applet
<Guest29356> Mathiux: Error: "GNOME" is not a valid command.
<ubuntu>  device is busy.
<ubuntu>         (In some cases useful info about processes that use
<ubuntu>          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<benadicto16> guampa, acabo de ponerle otra vez el un rango similar y voy a probar a ver
<Mathiux> @google GNOME Sensors Applet
<Guest29356> Mathiux: GNOME Sensors Applet Homepage: <http://sensors-applet.sourceforge.net/>; Screenshots - GNOME Sensors Applet Homepage: <http://sensors-applet.sourceforge.net/index.php?content=screenshots>; GNOME Sensors Applet | Download GNOME Sensors Applet software for ...: <http://sourceforge.net/projects/sensors-applet/>; Download GNOME Sensors Applet 2.2.7 for Linux - Displays system ...: (2 more messages)
<guampa> no uses el mismo de la lan
<ubuntu> Disco /dev/sda: 120.0 GB, 120034123776 bytes
<ubuntu> 255 cabezas, 63 sectores/pista, 14593 cilindros
<ubuntu> Unidades = cilindros de 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<ubuntu> Tamaño de sector (lógico / físico): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<ubuntu> Tamaño E/S (mínimo/óptimo): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<mama21mama> .
<ubuntu> Identificador de disco: 0x0006c0c0
<ubuntu> Dispositivo Inicio    Comienzo      Fin      Bloques  Id  Sistema
<ubuntu> /dev/sda1   *           1       13995   112412672   83  Linux
<ubuntu> /dev/sda2           13995       14594     4805633    5  Extendida
<ubuntu> /dev/sda5           13995       14594     4805632   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<benadicto16> peta mas el canal anda
<mama21mama> nop pegues aqui ¬¬
<benadicto16> nopaste.info
<mama21mama> ubuntu, usa pastebin.com
<ubuntu> okperdona
<mama21mama> para pegar texto y luego pone la dire aqui.
<ubuntu> seguimos
<mama21mama> hiciste el fsck ubuntu ?
<benadicto16> guampa, ... no cambia la ip del vboxnet0
<ubuntu> no dime como se hace
<ubuntu> por que no lo se como
<guampa> como que no cambia?
<benadicto16> ifconfig vboxnet0 192.168.1.215
<mama21mama> ubuntu, te explique mas arriba
<benadicto16> guampa, 192.168.56.1  Difus.:192.168.56.255  Másc:255.255.255.0
<benadicto16> cambia, pero al iniciar el vbox se vuelve a esa :S
<Mathiux> @google vbox ubuntu configurar interfaz red
<Ubuntu10> Mathiux: Host Networking en VirtualBox con Ubuntu | ...::: Guatewireless ...: <http://www.guatewireless.org/os/linux/host-networking-en-virtualbox-con-ubuntu/>; Host interface networking made easy in VirtualBox 2.1.0 | Ubuntu Geek: <http://www.ubuntugeek.com/host-interface-networking-made-easy-in-virtualbox-210.html>; QuartusII - Community Ubuntu Documentation: <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/QuartusII>; (3 more messages)
<ubuntu> en terminal me sale eso
<ubuntu> fsck desde util-linux-ng 2.17.2
<benadicto16> mathiux, es mas dificil de lo que parece
<guampa> benadicto16: la config de ip para la las solo anfitrion esta en la UI de virtualbox, ctrl-G
<mama21mama> ubuntu, este comando: sudo fsck /dev/sda1 -r
<guampa> o con VBoxManage
<ubuntu> e2fsck 1.41.12 (17-May-2010)
<ubuntu> me sale eso
<ubuntu> fsck.ext4: Dispositivo ó recurso ocupado mientras se intentaba abrir /dev/sda1
<ubuntu> y eso
<mama21mama> ubuntu, desmonta el hardisk con boton derecho del mouse
<mama21mama> esta desmontado?
<ubuntu> hardisk es el cd no
<mama21mama> el discoduro
<mama21mama> discoduro=hardisk=discorigido
<mama21mama> donde tienes ubuntu.
<mama21mama> suerte ubuntu me voy a almorzar.
<ubuntu> en el disco duro pero ahora e metido el cd con ubuntu 10.10 para aranca el pc
<ubuntu> el disco duro esta vacio
<ubuntu> gracias que aproveches
<ubuntu> ayuda porfa
<ubuntu> problemas con ubuntu 10.10
<benadicto16> xDD
<ubuntu> no aranca
<cousteau> el cd o está instalado?
<benadicto16> no te inicia el SO?
<ubuntu> me aparece la pantalla negra con muchas linias
<ubuntu> esta instalada
<benadicto16> vamos a ver que yo recuerde los errores mas comunes sobretodo entre novatos es que te cargues el grub
<ubuntu> ahora soy conectado como de pueba
<benadicto16> o puede que te hayas cargado la interfas grafica tmb
<cousteau> cuando arrancas, ¿qué pasa¿
<ubuntu> aprece la opcion de f2 y f12
<cousteau> aparece el grub, después sale algún mensaje de error o algo?
<ubuntu> si aparece el grub
<cousteau> bien, lo de f2 y f12 es de la bios, mucho se tendrían que torcer las cosas para que eso no funcionase
<ubuntu>  y eso
<benadicto16> recuerdas instalar algo antes de que no funcionase mas?
<cousteau> luego el grub (lo de elegir entre Ubuntu, memtest, Windows si lo tienes...), y qué más?
<ubuntu> no init found try passing init=bootrang
<cousteau> ehm... sí, se ha fastidiado el grub, o le ha pasado algo a la instalación de ubuntu
<ubuntu> busybox built-in shell(ash)
<cousteau> !grub2
<kubot> grub2 es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<ubuntu> en el pc no tengo windows solo  ubuntu
<cousteau> busybox? espera, eso parece raro... ¿qué hiciste antes de que empezara a fallar?
<benadicto16> descargate y graba en un cd un programa llamdado supergrub
<cousteau> benadicto16, no sé si el sgd funciona con el grub2
<edu24x> Sí, si funciona.
<ubuntu> grabando un video
<edu24x> Saludos, por cierto.
<ubuntu> algo asi
<ubuntu> y chateando en facebook
<Tarrasquero> ubuntu, anota esto
<cousteau> ubuntu, quiero decir, instalaste algo? cambiaste la configuración de algo?
<ubuntu> y luego que tengo que hacer
<ubuntu> no nada
<Tarrasquero> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB#Grub_2
<edu24x> Hola, probando, probando, me se lee por aquí?
<ubuntu> e intentando actualizar
<ubuntu> como no podria de 20 dias
<benadicto16> edu24x, se te escucha mal, sube el micro
<edu24x> Jarl, no engo micro, cómo se pone?
<benadicto16> jajaja
<Tarrasquero> XD
<Tarrasquero> lol
<edu24x> Ya me estáis tomando el pelo porque soy novato, a que sí?
<Tarrasquero> tu mismo...
<benadicto16> :p
<cousteau> yo lo oigo perfectamente... bueno, no, pero me parece que se puede, con un sintetizador de voz
<benadicto16> si deberia instalarse alguno
<edu24x> Tengo el de la webcam, pero no tengo driver.
<guampa> hay un plugin de pidgin que te lee los chats con un sintetizador, no se entiende nada jaja una vez lo use
<benadicto16> el driver descargalo de microsoft
<edu24x> Jajajjaa, opido cocina!
<ubuntu> holaaaa
<edu24x> Con el windows Update?
<cousteau> ubuntu, a lo mejor una actualización no se te isntaló bien o algo, o no te funciona
<cousteau> cuando arranques, en el grub (pulsa shift para mostrarlo si no aparece), elige un kernel más antiguo
<benadicto16> guampa, ya paso del virtualbox me esta tocando mucho los huevos y no avanzo
<guampa> jajajaja
<guampa> es comprensible
<benadicto16> dejo el wife abierto y es lo mismo
<benadicto16> xD
<PakoTM> Güenas!
<PILar> Hola
<erUSUL> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #ubuntu-es :D
<PILar> :D
<PILar> adio xDé
<R00teR> !hola
<kubot> Dije !hola hace un rato, mirá más arriba.
<R00teR> jajaja
<R00teR> mira no lleva tilde
<pipo65> buenas
<R00teR> buenas pipo65
<pipo65> hola R00teR
<dannyLopez> es que kubot es argentino xD
<pipo65> R00teR:
<pipo65> http://pipo65.netfirms.com
<R00teR> lo imaginaba
<R00teR> xd
<pipo65> jajjaja
<R00teR> jaja pipo65
<pipo65> solo me falta poner un enlase a la segunda pag y que se active apretando cualquier tecla
<R00teR> a mi me gusta ese que dice "teclado no encontrado, por favor pulse una tecla para continuar"
<pipo65> no se a detectado driver del mouse haga click para continuar
<R00teR> jaja
<pipo65> esta buena la pag de freebsd
<pipo65> freebsday
<pipo65> es una consola
<pipo65> http://www.bsdday.org.ar/consola/
<pipo65> prueba algunos comandos
<pipo65> rm no funciona
<pipo65> jajaj
<R00teR> no funciona nada
<R00teR> ni dir
<R00teR> siquiera
<pipo65> R00teR: en linux es ls
<R00teR> cat ayuda.txt
<pipo65> no uses dir eso es de windows
<R00teR> pero funciona
<pipo65> R00teR: es una pagina
<R00teR> ya
<pipo65> si pones clear te limpia la pantalla
<R00teR> cat sobre.txt
<pipo65> hay barios comandos
<R00teR> si
<R00teR> pero muy reducidos
<R00teR> jeje
<R00teR> no esta mal la pagina es graciosa
<pipo65> si sabes usar una termina es facil
<R00teR> yo se algo
<R00teR> pero estoy aprendiendo
<R00teR> me estoy leyendo un libro de 3000 paginas de Linux
<R00teR> jaja
<erAbuelo> eso no existe
<pipo65> lo importante no es leerlo es entenderlo
<R00teR> no ya
<R00teR> hay cosas que me he saltado
<R00teR> porque eran explicaciones de programas
<R00teR> o de la instalacion
<R00teR> blablabla...eso me lo salto que ya lo he probado
<pipo65> yo una ves tube un manual de unix en mis manos
<R00teR> estoy mas bien leyendo las partes que me interesan de consola, comandos, particiones etc
<pipo65> pero me lo quitaron antes de que empiese a leerlo
<R00teR> erAbuelo, si existe
<R00teR> se llama
<cossier> R00teR, tienes el link me interesa
<R00teR> guia de referencia y aprendizaje linux
<R00teR> de anaya
<erAbuelo> 3000 paginas ?
<erAbuelo> tu flipas :)
<R00teR> mathias kalle dalheimer y matt wels
<R00teR> bueno era a ojo
<R00teR> no se cuantas tiene
<R00teR> pero tiene mas de mil seguro
<R00teR> 1087
<R00teR> acabo de mirarlo
<Jeferx> Hola! Que tal? Alguien podría ayudarme en la desinstalación COMPLETA de lampp?
<Lancro> yo tengo UNIX sistema V version 4 de la facultad y no llega a 1500
<R00teR> cossier, es un libro lo cogi de la biblioteca municipal
<Lancro> y es gordo de cojones
<erAbuelo> xDD
<cossier> R00teR, ahhh
<R00teR> lo de 3000 era por exajerar hombre
<R00teR> pero mira 1087
<R00teR> jaja
<R00teR> que no esta mal
<Lancro> de 1087 a 3000 va un trecho :P
<R00teR> jaja
<R00teR> vale me pasao xd
<R00teR> pero la idea es la misma
<pipo65> lindo es el contenido si te es de utilidad
<R00teR> tengo muuuucho que aprender y leer
<R00teR> :P
<R00teR> si pipo65
<cossier> Lancro, por cual pagina vas?
<R00teR> tiene cosillas interesantes
<pipo65> 999
<erAbuelo> la idea es que ese libro es viejo y sobra documentacion actualizada en internet
<Lancro> no lo he abierto xD
<R00teR> que yo desconocia
<Lancro> me lo hicieron comprar en la facultad a finales de los 90
<pipo65> yo me baje un sistema unix
<R00teR> si erAbuelo lo se pero me sirve para empezar
<Lancro> para la asignatura de sistemas operativos
<R00teR> ademas lo malo es que no me gusta leer mucho en el pc
<pipo65> y necesito 30 diskettes
<pipo65> para poder instalarlo
<R00teR> pipo65, eso es una locura
<erAbuelo> R00teR: con la documentacion que traen las distros hoy en dia vas sobrado para empezar
<R00teR> con lo propensos a errores que son los diskettes
<erAbuelo> te lees los howtos y aprende mucho
<pipo65> y es lo que encontre
<R00teR> erAbuelo, si yo leo mucho lo que pasa es eso que leer en el pc me daña la vista
<pipo65> para obtener un unix hay q pagar
<R00teR> cuando leo mas de 40min empiezo a marearme xd
<erAbuelo> pipo65: donde lo quieres instalar no tiene cd ?
<pipo65> unix no es de codigo libre
<pipo65> erAbuelo: no encontre una version en cd
<erAbuelo> de que ?
<pipo65> de unix
<erAbuelo> vas a instalar unix ?
<pipo65> lo queria instalar solo para probarlo
<pipo65> asi como un dia instale freebsd
<pipo65> queria probar un unix
<benadicto16> y no hay un emulador?
<cossier> pipo65, freebsd es lo mas parecido a UNIX
<pipo65> si pero es de berkley
<pipo65> creo q se escribe asi
<cossier> Berkely !!?
<cossier> !bsd
<kubot> El facto !bsd no existe.
<pipo65> !freebsd
<kubot> El facto !freebsd no existe.
<pipo65> te das cuenta cossier freebsd no existe
<Lancro> yo recuerdo que en la facultad usabamos un programa bajo windows 95 para conectar a un server unix
<cossier> !unix
<kubot> UNIX is an operating system created in the '70s, which has many direct derivates and inspired systems like Minix and !Linux. Most "UNIX-style" systems try to somewhat adhere to the POSIX standard.
<Lancro> eran terminales emuladas conectadas al servidor
<Lancro> que es donde ejecutabamos
<pipo65> si pero yo quiero vivir esa experiencia
<Lancro> yo quiero olvidarla xD
<R00teR> yo en el modulo voy a dar linux
<R00teR> lo que no se es como porque solo tienen windows instalado
<pipo65> tan malo no debe ser unix se sigue usando en muchos lugares
<juanito_> !windows
<kubot> Para desinstalar Ubuntu en favor de Windows, ver http://www.configurarequipos.com/doc1140.html | #ubuntu-es no es un canal de soporte de Windows, visita ##windows para eso.
<Lancro> no es que sea malo
<cossier> pipo65, yo maneje el Xenix de SCO hace algunos años, me gusto, era muy espartano
<Lancro> es que es un coñazo
<Lancro> es todo comandos y programacion
<Lancro> con sus shells distintos y demas
<Lancro> aunque el que mas se usa es el ksh
<Lancro> pero bueno casi no recuerdo esa epoca
<pipo65> calculo cossier que despues de manejar un sistema de esos linux te resulto mas sencillo
<cossier> uff si pipo65
<pipo65> por lo menos los dikettes a usar son de 1.44
<pipo65> y no son de 5.25
<pipo65> la otra opcion seria kemar las ima en cds
<pipo65> es q son imagenes de diskettes
<R00teR> pregunta tonta, ¿no existe unix en live?
<R00teR> para que no tengas que instalartelo
<cossier> R00teR, creo que no
<pipo65> cossier:
<cossier> pipo65, a partir de unas imagenes en diskette instale el w2000 en VirtualBox!!
<pipo65> vistes mi pag
<cossier> pipo65, pero no me acuerdo como consegui generar esas imagenes
<pipo65> cossier: el virtualbox en esta makina corre lento
<cossier> pipo65, que pag??
<pipo65> cossier: igual si quisiera con virtualbox booteo el cd de windows2000
<pipo65> es booteable el servis pack 4
<pipo65> o de ultima con brasero hago una imagen del cd
<pipo65> creo un iso
<pipo65> y despues le digo al virtualbox q lebante esa iso
<cossier> pipo65, es solo un instalador nada mas!!
<pipo65> cossier: yo tengo el cd de win2k
<pipo65> pero no me gusta usarlo
<pipo65> prefiero la rama linux
<pipo65> o en todo caso probar unix
<pipo65> cossier: http://pipo65.netfirms.com
<R00teR> jaja
<pipo65> me falta trabajarla un poco
<cossier> pipo65, que susto me has dado
<cossier> jajajaaja
<pipo65> solo espero que deje de tirar errores
<R00teR> el virtualbox aguanta windows 7?
<pipo65> si tu makina lo aguanta seguro
<cousteau> R00teR, creo que sí
<cossier> R00teR, te recomiendo al menos 4 Gb de memoria
<R00teR> tengo 2 discos uno de 1TB y otro de 1,5Tb
<pipo65> y un sistema q los pagine
<R00teR> pero funcionan los usb en vbox?
<R00teR> para instalar itunes
<pipo65> R00teR: no hace referencia a los discos solo a la memoria ram
<R00teR> es para lo unico que uso windows ahora
<cossier> R00teR, R00teR si
<pipo65> para seven presisas 15 gb como minimo
<R00teR> ah ram tengo justo 4gb
<R00teR> ya ya
<R00teR> perdon
<R00teR> si la idea es instalar el maldito itunes
<R00teR> que es para lo unico que tengo windows cogiendo polvo en el disco
<cossier> R00teR, el tamaño del disco no es importante pero VBox lanza un mensaje de advertencia!!!
<ayudita> hola?
<cossier> !ask , ayudita
<kubot> ayudita: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<ayudita> ok, no se como arreglar el arranque de la netbook para que parezca ubuntu junto a windows 7 starter y ultimate
<R00teR> has instalado grub?
<R00teR> o lilo?
<ayudita> si pero no se utilizarlo, soy novato
<pipo65> update-grub
<pipo65> desde uns terminal con persmisos de root
<ayudita> estoy intentando seguir una guia de guia-ubuntu pero no logro nada
<ayudita> voy a ver
<R00teR> esas cosas se suelen arreglar bien facil
<pipo65> ayudita: sudo update-grub
<R00teR> nos vemos a la noche amigos
<R00teR> bye!
<cossier> ayudita, ya tenias instalado el W7 ??
<ayudita> uff, acabo de intentar estando en grub escribo el comando que me dices y me dice que el comando no se recononce
<pipo65> ayudita: pero ubuntu arranca
<ayudita> grub>
<ayudita>       update-grub
<ayudita> Error 27: Unrecognized command
<ayudita> si estoy chateando de xchat en ubuntu pero tuve que iniciar con un usb y sgd2
<cossier> ayudita, estas en el grub es que algo a ido mal!!!!
<ayudita> instale w7starter, despues ubuntu10 y luego w7ultimate y siguen los 3
<ayudita> pero solo puedo acceder al iniciar a los 2 w7
<cossier> ayudita, mal w7ultimate te habra borrado todo!!!!
<ayudita> si parece que el arranque si, pero ubuntu esta correcto puesto que logro acceder con el usb y supergrub2
<cossier> ayudita, instala solo ubuntu y olvidate de problemas!!!
<cousteau> ^^
<pipo65> ayudita: es una netbook
<ayudita> bueno, me gustaría pero necesito un tiempo de adaptación y tendre que convivir con windows y linux un tiempo, jaja
<ayudita> si, una netbook
<edu24x> ayudita, tienes que reinstalar el GRUB en el MBR del disco de arranque, W7 te lo ha sobreescrito.
<pipo65> pero el grub te lo carga desde el usb o desde el disco
<cossier> ayudita, yo tengo Ubuntu Netbook en un Samsung Q35 y va de maravillas no necesito nada mas
<xangua> !grub2
<kubot> grub2 es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<cossier> y lo de adaptacion es realmente sencillo!!!
<granjero> buenas una pregunta. Hay forma de forzar permisos al escribir en un carpeta por ssh??  me pasa lo siguiente, cuando entro por samba en mi smb.conf yo puse que fuerce la escritura de los archivos para el grupo como 0770 y quiero que por ssh sea igual
<ayudita> estoy siguiendo esa guia pero no funcionan algunos comandos
<pipo65> ayudita:
<pipo65> presisas ser root
<pipo65> para algunos comandos
<ayudita> como se si soy root?
<edu24x> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRU
<pipo65> $  o #
<pipo65> fijate al final de la linea
<cossier> ayudita, who i am en consola
<pipo65> si tienes un signo $
<ayudita> si lo tengo
<pipo65> tendrias q tener un
<pipo65> #
<pipo65> sudo su
<ayudita> vaya, y como cambio a root?
<pipo65> sudo su
<cossier> ayudita, o simplemente whoami
<pipo65> o sudo comando
<cossier> ayudita, si dice root entonces eres root
<cossier> ayudita, sino no eres root!!!
<pipo65> cossier: ya dijo q no era root
<pipo65> dijo q tenia el $
<ayudita> gracias pipo, ahora aparece #
<ayudita> se supone que ahora soy root?
<pipo65> si
<pipo65> prueba a instalr el grub
<cossier> ya pipo65 pero el prompt es personalizable si quieres puedes poner una flecha o lo que se te ocurra xDD
<pipo65> cossier: estamos hablando de alguien q no sabe modificar nada
<pipo65> muy dificil q modifique el prompt
<cossier> pipo65, bueno es verdad tienes razon
<ayudita> tengo que estar dentro de grub, verdad?
<pipo65> no ayudita
<pipo65> tienes q estar dentro de ubuntu
<pipo65> ya sea de un live pen o lo que sea
<pipo65> en una terminal con permisos de root
<ayudita> si claro estoy dentro de ubuntu entrando con un usb y supergrub2
<pipo65> grub-install
<pipo65> te lo tiene q instalar en el ubuntu q ya tienes en el disco
<ayudita> Searching for GRUB installation directory ... found: /boot/grub
<ayudita> Searching for default file ... Generating /boot/grub/default file and setting the default boot entry to 0
<ayudita> Searching for GRUB installation directory ... found: /boot/grub
<ayudita> Testing for an existing GRUB menu.lst file ...
<ayudita> Could not find /boot/grub/menu.lst file. Would you like /boot/grub/menu.lst generated for you? (y/N)
<pipo65> tienes un ubuntu instalado en el disco verdad
<edu24x> No hay que montar la partición con el sistema de archivos primero?
<pipo65> !paste ayudita
<kubot> ayudita: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<TrueNhero> buenas, como soluciono que la ventana de escoger sesion no me deja ingresar luego de poner la contraseña correcta,
<ayudita> http://paste.ubuntu.com/549908/
<cossier> ayudita, si estas en un live debes hacer mount de tu disco duro
<ayudita> basta con daros esta dirección?
<pipo65> si
<txomon> buenas!
<ayudita> no se si es exactamente un live, ya que esta instalado en mi disco duro
<txomon> alguien sabe como se programa para distintos lenguajes?
<ayudita> pero accedo a el desde un usb
<ayudita> utilice unetbooting y supergrub2
<ayudita> los conoceis?
<cossier> ayudita, entonces debes montar el disco de tu netbook para acceder a el
<pipo65> pero tienes ubuntu instalado tambien en tu usb
<pipo65> mount /dev/hda
<benadicto16> alguien me ayuda con unas conexiones extrañas que me tira el firewall?
<pipo65> cossier: funciona mount all
<ayudita> no pipo, es un usb autoarrancable con un gestor para elegir que so quiero usar
<benadicto16> sobre puertos raros
<pipo65> pero ese so que elijes donde esta
<ayudita> mount que hace exactamente?
<ayudita> el sistema operativo te aseguro que esta instalado en una particion de mi disco duro
<pipo65> monta el disco duro
<txomon> benadicto16: que son para ti puertos raros?
<cossier> ayudita, sino no lo montas con mount no ves tu disco de Ubuntu
<txomon> ayudita: lo que hace mount es leer los discos duros
<pipo65> solo el pendrive
<ayudita> ah, pero no es peligroso?
<txomon> no basta con tenerlos conectados, hay que hacer que el SO los tenga en cuenta
<benadicto16> txomon: puerto 53667 ip 178.250.1.77 tcp
<txomon> ayudita: sabes cuando en windows se te fastidiaban los usbs porque no le dabas a desconectar de forma segura?
<txomon> pues es eso mismo
<ayudita> porque las particiones estan correctas y los sistemas operativos tambien pero el arranque no reconoce a ubuntu
<benadicto16> ahora solo ah sido una alerta, hace 2 dias recivi unas 20 alertas de una misma ip cada una utilizando un puerto distinto por esos rangos
<ayudita> si txomon, simpre uso la desconexion segura
<benadicto16> 56456 54564
<txomon> ayudita: pues bien, eso de desconectar de forma segura lo que hace es desmontarlo
<ayudita> como averiguo cual el la /dev/hda de mi particion ubuntu?
<edu24x> El boot de W7 no reconoce un sistema linux, por no reconocer, no reconoce ni su sistema de archivos.
<cossier> ayudita, pastea el comando mount -l !!
<txomon> lo que pasa es que ubuntu  en vez de decirte expulsar, te dice desmontar
<benadicto16> nadie?
<txomon> benadicto16:
<txomon> estoy en ello
<edu24x> sudo fdisk -l
<txomon> a ver quien es
<juanito_> les anda el skype en escritorio Gnome ?
<txomon> juanito_:  nop
<benadicto16> txomon, espero, gracias
<juanito_> txomon, sabes porque ?
<txomon> esta en fase beta todavia
<txomon> segun creo
<juanito_> txomon, y ahora ? necesito hablar con unos clientes :S
<ayudita> pipo puedo abrir un privado?
<cossier> ayudita, es lo que ha puesto edu24x sudo fdisk -l
<benadicto16> ayudita, deberias leer la guia ubuntu
<ayudita> ya esta, aparece mencionados dos particiones
<ayudita> http://paste.ubuntu.com/549913/
<txomon> juanito_: busca en la pagina oficial de skype si hay alguna manera que funcione
<txomon> yo hace bastante que no miro eso...
<cossier> ayudita, es lo que ha puesto edu24x sudo fdisk -l pastea este tambien
<pipo65> el ultimate le borro el ubuntu
<benadicto16> por preguntar, no se montan solos los discos?
<cossier> si pipo65 el W7 borra cualquier particion incluida la de otros windows!!!!
<cousteau> benadicto16, si tienen errores a lo mejor no...
<txomon> benadicto16: en gnome si
<txomon> benadicto16: cuando estas en terminal no
<cousteau> cossier, cómo es eso?? ...joer, qué mal rollo
<benadicto16> no creo que este en terminal ayudita...
<txomon> cossier: eso es mentira
<ayudita> http://paste.ubuntu.com/549914/
<ayudita> http://paste.ubuntu.com/549914/
<txomon> solo tienes que especificar donde instalarlo
<benadicto16> bueno, alguien tiene un momento para ayudarme con las alertas del firewall?
<txomon> que burrada ayudita
<txomon> benadicto16: el 127.0.0.1 es un bucle loopback
<txomon> en definitiva
<ayudita> pero insisto que lo que borro fue el arranque porque el ubuntu sigue instalado y la particion no parece haber sufrido daños :((
<pipo65> tiene hasta el home por separado
<edu24x> Pues parece ser el sda7 o el sda8.
<txomon> cualquier direccion que empiece por 127. es una que produce tu ordenador
<ayudita> si eso pienso sda7 u 8
<txomon> por ejemplo hay una que es para la impresora etc
<cossier> ayudita, los atributos de boot debes ponerlos o en sda7 o en sda8 creo tambien
<txomon> ayudita: monta todas las particiones
<txomon> y una a una vete anotando que es lo que tienen
<txomon> cuando tengas todo lo que tienen, dinos
<ayudita> bueno, reconozco que las particiones las cree yo mismo siguiendo alguna guia en la web
<benadicto16> txomon en que momento dije que empesara por 127?????
<edu24x> No te acuerdas ayudita en qué orden hiciste las particiones durante la instalación?
<benadicto16> empieza por 178
<benadicto16> no 127
<edu24x> Primero el sistema de archivos, supongo.
<txomon> benadicto16: xDD lo siento es que he mirado mal
<benadicto16> 127.0.0.1 = localhost
<benadicto16> ahh jajaja
<ayudita> creo que la sda7, la mas grade primero,  luego sda8 y luego sda6 swap, la de intercambio la ultima
<txomon> benadicto16: te suena de algo criteo¿?
<benadicto16> no, yo tambien hice whois pero no tengo ni idea, ademas en google no hay info
<edu24x> Es lo más lógico, Ubuntu estará en sda7 entonces.
<benadicto16> los ataques de la vez pasada eran de servidores de amazon
<benadicto16> todo esto es muy extraño
<cossier> ayudita, recuerda el atributo de boot !!!
<ayudita> que es eso cossier?
<cossier> txomon, estaba exagerando hombre!!!
<granjero> hola, como se bloquea el click derecho en el escritorio? es para que no me cambien el fondo de escritorio ni me toquen los paneles...
<txomon> benadicto16: no has mirado bien, es una empresa de banners
<edu24x> Puedes asegurarte con:  $ sudo grub
<benadicto16> una empresa de banners?
<edu24x> > find /boot/grub/stage1
<txomon> sep
<txomon> http://www.criteo.com/
<ayudita> intento los dos comandos edu24x?
<txomon> has entrado en sitios chungos?¿
<edu24x> No pierdes nada.
<cossier> el arterisco que aparece indica donde esta la particion de arranque
<benadicto16> txomon, chungos, depende
<benadicto16> mira mira, llegan mas
<txomon> digo, por que a mi me suena a spammers y cosas así
<edu24x> El asterisco está en una partición NFTFS que corresponderá a un W7.
<benadicto16> 50.16.219.13 mismo rando puertos
<benadicto16> txomon, no, no visite ingun sitio peligroso
<ayudita> http://paste.ubuntu.com/549917/
<benadicto16> esta prueba con puertos 48xxx
<granjero> hola, como se bloquea el click derecho en el escritorio? es para que no me cambien el fondo de escritorio ni me toquen los paneles...
<txomon> pero es que tienes dmz o que?
<benadicto16> Amazon EC2 Network Operations
<txomon> ¿?
<benadicto16> txomon puede ser
<txomon> eso es un si o un no?
<cossier> granjero, creando usuarios
<benadicto16> puede ser, ahora te lo confirmo
<cossier> granjero, es lo que hago yo
<edu24x> sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt
<txomon> a ver, cuando tienes dmz tienes todos los puertos de tu ordenador abiertos al público
<txomon> lo mejor suele ser tener todos cerrados menos los que usas
<txomon> benadicto16: miralo en el router
<txomon> edu24x: que use subcarpetas!
<benadicto16> txomon, si esta activado pero el servidor dmz esta puesto para otra de la maquinas
<benadicto16> ya lo desactive de todas formas
<txomon> bien
<txomon> ahora mira la tabla de NAT
<txomon> hay muchas entradas?
<txomon> porciertoe
<cossier> txomon, /mnt es para eso no creo que sea necsario subcarpetas
<txomon> espero que no tengas dns dinamica
<txomon> cossier: subcarpetas para que se acuerde cual es cual...
<granjero> cossier, ya tengo los usuarios...  no quiero que ello s cambien nada
<cossier> granjero, ahh OK lo miro
<mimecar> granjero: guarda la configuración y cuando cierren sesión que sobreescriba los cambios
<granjero> y eso como lo logro mimecar ?
<mimecar> puedes haer una tarea cron que al inicio del sistema restaure la configuración original
<txomon> mimecar: la cosa no creo que sea sobrescribir los cambios, si no impedir que se realicen
<granjero> mimecar, yo estaba buscando en gconf-editor en algun lado debe de haber un lugar donde bloquee el click derecgo
<granjero> derecho
<akerbeltz> hola a todos
<txomon> kaixo!ç
<mimecar> el fondo se puede cambiar desde varios sitios
<akerbeltz> tengo un problema con ubuntu, y no se si es de hardware
<akerbeltz> espero que alguien me pueda ayudar
<akerbeltz> kaixo txomon :D
<akerbeltz> xD
<benadicto16> txomon donde miro la tabla de nat
<txomon> akerbeltz: como no especifiques...
<edu24x> Ongi etorri!
<txomon> benadicto16: en el router
<akerbeltz> a ver
<akerbeltz> resulta que hace un par de dias que el portatil cuando lleva un rato encendido
<txomon> benadicto16: habrá algo que se llame tabla de enrutamiento
<akerbeltz> empieza a hacer cosas raras
<akerbeltz> pues no responde vaya
<akerbeltz> le doy a cualquier icono o aplicacion y no responde
<edu24x> Ayudita, cómo te va?
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu tienes akerbeltz ?
<akerbeltz> ni siquiera puedo apagar o reiniciar
<akerbeltz> entonces tengo que apagarlo de forma bruta
<edu24x> Tienes otro sistema para probar Aker?
<txomon> akerbeltz: en uso¿?
<akerbeltz> pero al volver a encenderlo se queda colgado en el boot o tarda mucho
<akerbeltz> tengo ubuntu 10.10
<edu24x> Aker, prueba con un live CD a ver si le pasa lo mismo.
<txomon> porque puede que tenga problemas con la suspensión
<mimecar> con todas las actualizaciones puestas?
<akerbeltz> edu24x he probado con el livecd y con el me va a la perfeccion
<cossier> akerbeltz, me suena a fallo de hardware
<akerbeltz> txomon es a mi?
<txomon> akerbeltz: sep
<edu24x> Parece problema de soft.
<akerbeltz> mimecar lo tengo 100% actualizado
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema
<benadicto16> txomon, la tengo, que tengo que mirar ahi?
<mimecar> y mira si pasa lo mismo con el usuario nuevo
<akerbeltz> dejarme contaros un momento
<Nutub> hola, necesito ayuda con el grub2, tuve que reinstalarlo luego de una instalacion de windows 7, pero ahora solo puedo  bootear en linux y no en win7
<akerbeltz> resulta que hoy he iniciado
<txomon> prueba a irte a sistema-> preferencias -> gestor de enegia
<cossier> akerbeltz, y cuando arranca funciona ??
<txomon> y quita los tiempos de suspensión
<benadicto16> 192.168.1.0	255.255.255.0	0.0.0.0	LAN e Inalámbrica
<benadicto16> 81.202.152.0	255.255.248.0	0.0.0.0	WAN (Internet)
<benadicto16> 0.0.0.0	0.0.0.0	81.202.152.1	WAN (Internet)
<edu24x> Nutub, actualiza el grub.
<txomon> porcierto, es cuando lleva mucho abierto sin uso o usandose?
<akerbeltz> con el livecd, y he abierto gparted
<akerbeltz> y cual ha sido mi sorpresa...
<txomon> benadicto16: eso no es una tabla de nat
<akerbeltz> me ponia que no tenia ningun disco duro!!!
<Nutub> edu24x: te refieres al comando update-grub?
<txomon> es una tabla de enrutamiento
<edu24x> Sí nutub, ese funka?
<benadicto16> a no? pues ahi dice tabla de enrutamiento
<akerbeltz> cossier cuando arranca al cabo de un rato de estar funcionando empieza a fallar
<benadicto16> si
<txomon> claro xDD
<Nutub> no, ese es mi problema, no se porque no me resulta con eso
<txomon> la cosa es la tabla de nat tipo esto
<benadicto16> <txomon> benadicto16: habrá algo que se llame tabla de enrutamiento
<txomon> a ver si puedo sacarle algo
<benadicto16> me lo has dicho tu xD
<txomon> aahhhh xDD tabla de enrutamiento NAT
<txomon> lo siento
<txomon> la NAT
<txomon> para ver que puertos tienes abiertos
<Nutub> me sale el error : /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: /boot/grub/device.map:2: No open parenthesis found
<akerbeltz> txomon crees que sera lo de la suspension?
<akerbeltz> es que no lo entiendo
<mimecar> akerbeltz: crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema y prueba
<akerbeltz> no creo  q tenga nada q ver
<akerbeltz> mimecar eso no explica q con el livecd no me reconozca el disco duro
<akerbeltz> tampoco me explica q a veces se cuelgue en el boot
<mimecar> tu ordenador arranca
<akerbeltz> a veces
<cossier> akerbeltz, usa el utilitario de discos y consulta la informacion del  SMART por si el disco tuviera defectos !!!
<mimecar> si no tienes disco duro no llegarias a ubuntu
<akerbeltz> ya
<akerbeltz> la cosa es que aveces puede
<akerbeltz> y otras no
<akerbeltz> no se
<benadicto16> txomon, no lo veo por nignun sitio, todos los routers tienen?
<txomon> akerbeltz: sep, si lo que pasa es que se te fastidia cuando esta sin usarse un tiempo
<mimecar> si cierras mal el ordenador es normal que le cueste iniciar
<akerbeltz> aveces se keda en el boot colgado
<akerbeltz> la verdad esque ultimamente lo estoy cerrando a lo bruto
<cossier> akerbeltz, comprueba el estado del disco duro!!
<txomon> es que  se suspende o hiberna y luego tiene problemas al reiniciar o tratar de continuar con el encendido
<mimecar> akerbeltz: o pruebas con el usuario o sigues sin hacer nada
<txomon> benadicto16: sep
<akerbeltz> cossier dime como lo compruebo?
<Nutub> alguien sabe pork no puedo actualizar el grub?
<akerbeltz> mimecar comprobaré si el disco duro tiene fallos, pero como lo puedo hacer?
<mimecar> puedes usar el live cd
<txomon> nutub, tienes permisos de supervaca?
<mimecar> un test de superficie dura un par de horas
<akerbeltz> con que aplicacion exactamente?
<txomon> (de admin vamos=)
<cossier> no solo un test rapido
<mimecar> badblocks
<akerbeltz> y ese programa viene con el livecd?
<mimecar> si
<cossier> Sistema->Administracion->Utilidad de Discos
<akerbeltz> ok
<akerbeltz> haré una comprobacion
<mimecar> también puedes ver si se arregla con un usuario nuevo
<akerbeltz> ok
<akerbeltz> lo probaré tambien
<mimecar> el usuario son dos minutos
<Nutub> txomon: que son los permisos de supervaca :P?
<mimecar> el test de superficie varias horas
<akerbeltz> vale
<mimecar> Nutub: usas sudo ?
<Nutub> mimecar, claro que si
<benadicto16> txomon 	Filtrar redirección NAT de Internet
<txomon> Nutub: es una manera de decir tener permisos de administracion
<txomon> benadicto16: eso mismo
<benadicto16> lo mas parecido es eso y es una opcion que esta off
<txomon> algo asi al menos
<benadicto16> xD
<txomon> pues entonces... estas con los puertos cerrados
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas Nutub ?
<cossier> Hay que usar sudo para ser Supervaca
<arlaor> buenas tardes, me pueden recordar la direccion de ubuntu offtopic como se escribe? por favor
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<txomon> si has cerrado lo de la dmz,... normalmente no da mas problemas
<recorcholisss> Buenas. Miren... Yo tengo un router y le voy a poner restricción MAC, ok, a mi router accedo desde 3 ordenadores diferentes (ok, en el historial del router están sus direcciones MAC para ponerlas en el router, que las acepte), pero también accedo desde un celular... Y no aparece la dirección MAC del celular... ¿Cómo puedo conseguirla?
<txomon> avisa si algo ams
<benadicto16> txomon, gracias
<mimecar> recorcholisss: si no aparece, no está conectando
<txomon> recorcholisss: utiliza el codigo para conseguir el imei
<txomon> en los nokias ahi te aparece la mac
<recorcholisss> txomon: perdón?
<txomon> recorcholisss: era algo de **06# o algo asi
<txomon> es un codigo
<mimecar> txomon: lee el manual del móvil y verás como sacar la mac
<Nutub> tengo ubuntu maverick, osea la ultima version
<cousteau> *#06#, pero eso es el IMEI... qué tiene que ver con la mac?
<dzup2> el mac no tiene nada que ver con imei
<txomon> cousteau: en los nokias por ejemplo ahora te aparece mas informacion
<recorcholisss> Entiendo
<cousteau> ahm...
<txomon> a parte de imei
<recorcholisss> grax :)
<txomon> funciona=
<mimecar> recordar que el canal es de soporte de ubuntu, ayudar a configurar routers / cosas de teléfonos se sale de la temática
<dzup2> mimecar: pero es bueno saber
<txomon> mimecar: telematica.... es justo eso
<mimecar> dzup2: en el canal de offtopic si
<txomon> conectar telecomunicacion con informatica ^
<txomon> ^^
<txomon> recorcholisss: ha funcionado?
<Nutub> mimecar, debo reinstalar el grub o que?
<recorcholisss> txomon: estoy buscándolo
<txomon> si no tambien puedes probar a antes de poner filtrado por mac ver que MAC s estan conectadas
<mimecar> tendrías que ver si la entrada de windows aparece en la configuración de grub
<txomon> marca *#06# y di si aparece algo mas que el imei
<Nutub> y como seria eso ?? :P
<recorcholisss> Me dice:
<mimecar> no he usado grub 2
<recorcholisss> Número de serie: 4346473243...
<mimecar> recorcholisss: los logs son públicos
<txomon> recorcholisss: no es eso
<txomon> Nutub: es esto cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | grep "Windows"
<txomon> si te aparece algo dinos
<mimecar> recorcholisss: si no te aparece la mac en el router no te has conectado, revisalo todo
<txomon> recorcholisss: aparece algo de mac?
<txomon> suele haber un log en estado dentro del router
<txomon> Nutub: has conseguido algo?
<Nutub> txomon he abierto el grub.cfg ... como veo la entrada de windows?
<txomon> te he puesto el comando
<txomon> haz
<txomon> cntrl+alt+T
<txomon> te saldra una terminal
<txomon> ahí pega el comando que he puesto
<Nutub> cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | grep "Windows" este comando?
<txomon> cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | grep -ia "windows"
<txomon> sep
<txomon> he añadido un par de opciones
<txomon> para que si esta en minusculas aparezca
<Nutub> nada me aparece :S
<txomon> a ver
<Nutub> puse el comando y no pasa nada ni siquiera un error
<txomon> haz un cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg > ~/Escritorio/grub.cfg
<txomon> con eso te aparecera un archivo llamado grub.cfg
<txomon> en el escritorio
<txomon> pegalo enel pastebin y pasame el link
<Nutub> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/549944/ nunka habia hecho esto jejeje
<txomon> definitivamente no tienes el windows reconocido...
<txomon> a ver
<txomon> vete al nautilus o eso
<txomon> el navegador del sistema de archivos
<txomon> (lugares -> Equipo)
<Nutub> ok
<txomon> ahi que te aparece?
<txomon> cuantos iconos te aparecen?
<Nutub> me aparece el sistema de archivos, win7 la particion del windows, y simpledrive, un segundo disco
<txomon> oki
<txomon> a ver...
<txomon> cuantos kernels te aparecen?
<Nutub> tres
<txomon> bien... necesitas los 3?
<txomon> es para matar dos pajaros de un tiro
<Nutub> la verdad solo necesito el mas nuevo
<txomon> quitamos un kernel, se actualiza el grub
<txomon> y listo
<txomon> bien pues haz
<txomon> sudo apt-get purge linux-image
<txomon> y dale al tabulador
<txomon> 2 veces
<txomon> pones eso
<txomon> y al tabulador
<Nutub> txomon, mi proble es ke no puedo actualizar grub
<txomon> te apareceran unos cuantos
<txomon> como que no?¿
<Nutub> el comando update-grub no me funciona
<txomon> estas desde un live cd¿?
<cousteau> Nutub, no te funciona porque lo estás intentando ejecutar en la consola de grb, lo tienes que ejecutar en un terminal normal
<txomon> bueno
<Nutub> no, estoy arrancando linux desde el disco
<txomon> Nutub: pues desinstala un kernel
<txomon> que el te lo actualiza
<txomon> a ver si asi
<txomon> ...
<Nutub> bueno, espero que resulte
<txomon> en teoria el comando exacto para desinstalar uno seria
<txomon> sudo apt-get purge linux-image-2.6.35-22-generic
<txomon> pruebalo
<txomon> que te dice¿?
<Nutub> con que comando veo el kernel que estoy usando?
<txomon> uname -a
<txomon> pero tranquilo
<txomon> que si utilizas el primero
<txomon> (si no cambias con las flechas)
<txomon> en teoria utilizas
<txomon> el
<txomon> 0
<txomon> o sea que el ultimo kernel que has instalado
<txomon> yo te he puesto el comando para el más reciente
<txomon> bueno me piro
<txomon> que he quedado
<txomon> agur!
<Nutub> bueno, muchas gracias
<txomon> has puesto el comando¿?
<Nutub> si
<txomon> y que ha pasado¿
<Nutub> parece que no funciona
<txomon> da error¿?
<txomon> prueba con
<pipo65> tratas de eliminar el kernel q esta en uso
<txomon> sudo apt-get install grub2
<txomon> pipo65: no, le he puesto para que elimine el 22
<txomon> no el 25
<txomon> 24*
<txomon> que es el que usa
<txomon> bueno
<txomon> agur!
<pipo65> pero sabes esactamente cual es el kernel
<txomon> el primero que se le inicia
<txomon> tiene como default el 0
<Nutub> estoy usando el 24
<txomon> y ese es el 24
<pipo65> se inicia el ultimo
<txomon> ^^
<txomon> pipo65: nop
<txomon> bueno me piro
<cossier> agur txomon
<pipo65> instalate el startupmanager
<Nutub> pipo65: ya lo hice
<Nutub> pero no me sirve
<pipo65> por
<Nutub> necesito que el grub me reconozca el win7
<mimecar> Nutub: ¿has seguido alguna guía para restaurarlo?
<pipo65> yo en una makina tube ese problema y lo solucione instalando el lilo
<Nutub> utilize un programa que se llama rescatux
<edu24x> Nutub, desde el supergrub te ve la instalación de Seven?
<mimecar_> empezar a usar herramientas externas al sistema no es buena idea
<mimecar_> solo ha perdido la entrada, el sistema instalado arranca
<Nutub> con ese puedo correr win7 sin problemas pero el grub no me lo reconoce
<edu24x> Ya, probemos una cosa.
<mimecar_> añade la entrada para grub
<edu24x> cat /boot/grub/device.map
<Nutub> mimecar, y si hago fixmbr y reinstalo grub2 funcionara?
<pipo65> a mi con grub no me funciono
<edu24x> si haces fixmnr desde windows te sobreescribe el grub.
<mimecar> tienes un disco de inicio de windows 7 ?
<pipo65> para lebantar el seven use lilo
<pipo65> es el lilo que biene con dsl
<Nutub> mi problema es que no puedo hacer nada en la configuracion de grub
<Nutub> porque update-grub no me funciona
<edu24x> Nutub, puedes darme la salida de cat /boot/grub/device.map
<mimecar> busca en la red como tiene que ser la entrada de windows y ponla
<mimecar> hay mucha documentación de tu problema
<Nutub> edu24x: tengo tres disco sda, sdb, y sdc
<Nutub> no se si el problema sera porque instale windows en una particion primaria
<edu24x> Actualiza device.map:  sudo grub-mkdevicemap
<hola_people> hola  estimados  caballeros  de alta  alcurnia
<mimecar> no tiene nada que ver Nutub
<hola_people> queria hacerles una consulta
<hola_people> estoy usando virtualbox
<hola_people> hola, soy nueva en esto y a mi me pasa algo parecido con los puertos usb, me reconoce todos menos el de la impresora, es una brother mfc-240c y al enchufarla el usb me la reconoce, la habilito pero cuando estoy en el vitualbox en máquina me aparece en gris clarito y no puedo acceder a ella. Alguién puede ayudarme?
<hola_people> A mi me pasaba que todos los dispositivos usb aparecian en gris claro.
<hola_people> La solucion fue entrar como root al programa desde consola
<hola_people> $ sudo su VirtualBox
<Nutub> edu24x: lo hice pero no tengo ningun output
<hola_people> pero al  hacer  esto mis  archivos me  salen como root
<hola_people> alguna  ayuda para que  no me  pase  esto ?}
<hola_people> gracias por  la ayuda  de antemano
<granjero> hola_people, tenes instalada la version de la página? o la de los repositorios?
<hhbuitrago> que version de virtualbox estas usando? una de esas no soporta dispositivos usb,
<edu24x> el outpout de nuevo con lo mismo: cat /boot/grub/device.map
<hola_people> hola  granjero si me  baje  el ultimo de la  misma  pagina
<hola_people> tengo  el  3.2
<hola_people> bueno la verdad  si me  funkaba
<hola_people> pero  ahora me  hace  ese problemeita
<granjero> una vez me dijeron que tenia que hacer un filtro de usb en la opciones de VM
<granjero> fijate si haciendo el filtro anda
<Nutub> edu24x: aqui esta el output http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/549950/
<edu24x> Bueno, ahora actualiza el grub de nuevo: sudo update-grub
<cousteau> hola_people, qué se supone que hace `sudo su VirtualBox`? te loguea como usuario VirtualBox?
<Nutub> edu24x, graciasssssss me solucionaste el problema eres el mejor
<edu24x> En serio?  Estaba fácil.
<edu24x> Solo había que mirar en google.
<hola_people> cousteau algo asi
<edu24x> Comprueba: grep sda /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Nutub> xD te juro que estuve mucho tiempo buscando y no encontre nada
<edu24x> Espera te doy el enlace que he seguido.
<edu24x> http://houseoflaudanum.com/navigate/howtos/update-grub/
<mimecar> edu24x: pon la cadena de texto que has usado en google
<edu24x> Nimecarhttp://www.google.es/search?client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aes-ES%3Aofficial&channel=s&hl=es&source=hp&q=update+grub+device+map&meta=&btnG=Buscar+con+Google
<Nutub> mucho buscando y por fin lo hice
<Nutub> gracas edu muchas grax
<edu24x> De nada, un placer amigo.
<Nutub> ok adios
<Nutub> muchas gracias edu
<gartuz> Buenos dias
<gartuz> Buenas tardes
<gartuz> Y buenas noches
<gartuz> Tengo una consulta
<gartuz> Ubuntu de repente no tiene los botones maximizar, minimizar y cerrar
<gartuz> En las ventanas
<mimecar> parece cosa de compiz
<gartuz> No he querido instalar compiz
<mimecar> por defecto se instala en ubuntu
<gartuz> buen punto
<mimecar> si lo tienes activado, desactivalo y saldrán los botones
<pecoso> Hola chicos
<pecoso> Tengo un error con mi ubuntu Maverik 10.10 lo actualize hace poco, y cuando inicio el sistema dice que no encuentra unas lib del kernel
<mimecar> inicia el sistema e instala las cosas pendientes
<pecoso> con apttitude?
<mimecar> puedes usar apt-get
<mimecar> si no has cortado una actualización, no puedes tener librerías pendientes de poner
<gartuz> mimecar desactive compiz y no aparecen los botones minimizar, maximizar, etc
<mimecar> ¿cuando empezó ese fallo?
<mimecar> haz una captura de pantalla, así vemos mejor el problema
<gartuz> Creo que mi hermano instalo gnome 3
<gartuz> O alguna de esas cosas
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> eso te puede romper el sistema perfectamente
<pecoso> mimecar, Gracias lo intentare
<mimecar> gartuz: para eso ha puesto cosas que no están en los repositorios de ubuntu
<mimecar> pecoso: ok
<gartuz> Creo que era gnome-shell
<mimecar> gnome-shell no es gnome 3
<gartuz> Si fue gnome-shell lo que le instalo
<mimecar> el gestor de ventanas de gnome-shell se pone en las mismas pantalla de compiz
<mimecar> si los efectos están desactivados, tiene que salir la versión normal
<nasser> cuando usar gnome 3 ubuntu?
<mimecar> cuando lo publiquen
<Reisilver> hola gente
<recorcholisss> ¿Dos ordenadores con la IP interna "192.168.0.1" pueden conectarse al mismo router, no? Pero cómo los diferencia el router? Les asgina *.11-12-13...?? y cuando se termina el rango 10-19?
<juanito_> les va el power point por wine ? o.O
<mimecar> recorcholisss: no pueden
<brahem> saludos
<fosco_> recorcholisss: si haces eso la red no funcionará
<Tarrasquero> recorcholisss, eso es el "ap" no lo puedes usar como ip interna
<hhbuitrago> cada equipo en una red debe tener una dirección IP distinta, es la manera como se identifican
<santiago> Hola, alguien me puede ayudar? cómo se el nombre del driver de mi tarjeta inalámbrica?
<Natecv> hola
<Jogui> Nas tardes
<hhbuitrago> comunmente el router de conexión al resto de internet se queda con la primera dirección del rango
<Natecv> quiesiera comenzar a utilizar mas la terminal en ubuntu
<hhbuitrago> por ejemplo 192.168.0.1
<erAbuelo> re
<Natecv> alguien me podria indicar
<Natecv> ?
<hhbuitrago> cada equipo se configura con una dirección diferente del mismo rango, como 192.168.0.2, o 192.168.0.251
<mimecar> Natecv: tienes guías con los comandos básicos
<guampa> Natecv: aprende todo lo que puedas de bash y los comandos basicos
<hhbuitrago> comunmente el router les asigna todos los datos de conexión mediante protocolo DHCP
<brahem> Natecv x) usa help i veras
<guampa> sed tampoco te va a venir mal
<recorcholisss> Tarrasquero: ap?
<hhbuitrago> estos datos incluyen dirección IP, identificador de la red y puerta de enlace
<guampa> Natecv: un buen sitio para bash en "bash hackers wiki" buscalo
<guampa> Natecv: para sed, busca "sed one liners" y alguna intro, con eso para empezar esta bien
<guampa> y despues practica, nomas
<hhbuitrago> Natecv mywiki.wooledge.org/BashSheet es un buen recurso (en ingles)
<Natecv> eso sed que es guanmpa?
<guampa> es un programa para edicion de texto que trabaja de una manera particular
<hhbuitrago> un programa para hacer edición programada de archivos de texto
<Natecv> ahmm
<mimecar> santiago: ubuntu normalmente la detecta, ¿que versión usas?
<recorcholisss> ok gracias :)
<Natecv> vale
<guampa> sirve para manipular texto mas que nada
<hhbuitrago> casi todos las configuraciones en linux estan en archivos de texto
<Natecv> yo lo que busco es una especie de "guia",para aprender desde el principio hasta controlarla
<hhbuitrago> casi todos los formatos de intercambio son texto también
<mimecar> Natecv: en google tienes muchas, has buscado información antes?
<Natecv> si
<Natecv> pero viene lo tipico o mejor dicho lo basico
<Natecv> para manejar carpetas y tal
<Natecv> crear
<mimecar> ¿ya dominas lo básico?
<brahem> Natecv no lo maximo
<Natecv> mover borrar
<brahem> eso es facil
<brahem> xD
<brahem> instalar sabes
<guampa> Natecv: no te preocupes tanto por los comandos, busca objetivos, lo demas lo vas a ir aprendiendo mientras logras objetivos
<Natecv> brahem si instalar si
<Natecv> pero no todo
<guampa> hay cosas basicas: bash, sed (o awk) y algunos comandos basicos
<Natecv> por ejemplo
<Natecv> no se instalar desde codigo fuente
<hhbuitrago> la mejor forma de aprender es querer realizar una tarea, entonces buscas como hacerla, la haces y listo, ya aprendiste un comando o una instrucción
<mimecar> el código fuente no se instala
<brahem> Natecv busca por webs
<brahem> mira
<hhbuitrago> hmm, creo que quiere decir compilar e instalar desde codigo fuente, no desde paquetes
<Natecv> mimecar me refiero a que hay que construirlo con build essentials
<brahem> yo me estoi leiendo un pdf de analizador de sistemas
<nasser> como instalo conky color?
<Natecv> y despues la instalacion y todo eso
<brahem> si lo quieres adelante
<brahem> :) es todo de linux
<fosco_> nasser: en gnome-look.org tienes el programa e instrucciones de instalacion
<mimecar> Natecv: a no ser que compiles un programa muy concreto, no debes usar ese método
<Natecv> hhbuitrago,eso es
<hhbuitrago> muchas veces es fácil, tres comandos y queda, pero si falla resulta siendo un rollo
<Natecv> si
<guampa> Natecv: eso esta muy bueno y aprendes mucho, pero va mas alla de "aprender a usar la consola"
<guampa> es todo otro tema en si
<hhbuitrago> entonces, siempre es preferible instalar de los repositorios, si necesitas algo mas un ppa o desde un paquete
<hhbuitrago> si no esta disponible lo que *necesitas* pues ...
<Natecv> hhbuitrago,claro yo siempre intento buscar la solucion mas facil
<brahem> mira natecv estoi buscando
<brahem> i encontrao
<Natecv> pero llega un momento que quiero aprender mas opciones para hacer las cosas
<Natecv> y eso es consola
<mimecar> para hacer que
<Natecv> por ejemplo instalar
<Natecv> puedes instalar paquetes Deb
<brahem> aqui tienes Natecv
<brahem> http://www.museum.state.il.us/ismdepts/library/linuxguides/abs-guide/
<Natecv> y es muy diferente
<hhbuitrago> sudo apt-get ....
<brahem> ahi tienes todo sobre bash i scripts
<Natecv> a sudo apt-get y todo eso
<mimecar> Natecv: instalar paquetes .deb sueltos te puede dar problemas
<mimecar> bloqueando dependencias por ejemplo
<hhbuitrago> coge una tarea determinada y busca la mejor manera de hacerla, por gui, por consola, con scripts, etc
<brahem> Natecv aqui lo tienes para español
<brahem> http://xinfo.sourceforge.net/documentos/bash-scripting/bash-script-2.0.html
<guampa> Natecv: si queres aprender mucho te aconsejo que te armes una maquina virtual con slackware/gentoo/linux from scratch y le des para adelante, sin peligro de joder tu querido ubuntu
<hhbuitrago> que problemas te puedes encontrar, que tienes que tener en cuenta, etc
<guampa> las maquinas virtuales se pueden romper sin problemas y tomando snapshots las restauras facil ante cualquier eventualidad
<guampa> dentro de la VM trashea a gusto
<brahem> XD guampa eso de joder tu querido ubuntu? XD
<brahem> jaja
<brahem> xD
<hhbuitrago> natecv: la idea de la máquina virtual es buena, ahora que hacer un lfs o un gentoo ... eso puede ser complicado, pero como no estas arriesgando tu máquina pues si se daña , restauras una copia y listo
<guampa> es cierto! cuantas instalaciones revente aprendiendo no me acuerdo
<guampa> lfs y slackware enseñan mucho de veras
<hhbuitrago> creo que el que haya durado mas de seis meses lo ha hecho al menos un par de veces ...
<guampa> y lfs tiene muy buenas guias
<mimecar> .. si usa esas distribuciones, cuando quiera instalar cosas no le irá apt
<guampa> es para aprender bajo nivel
<guampa> para usar apt ya tiene un host ubuntu
<mimecar> poner a una persona que empieza gentoo o slackware es excesivo
<guampa> yo empece con slackware
<Natecv> guampa eso depende de la targeta de red,o cualquiera soporta?
<guampa> hace años, y ahora uso ubuntu porque es ultra comodo
<Natecv> de grafica
<Natecv> perdon no de red
<brahem> slackware?
<brahem> xd
<Natecv> me he equivocado
<brahem> guampa q distro usabas en tus mvirtuales?
<hhbuitrago> slackware no usa deb, solo los derivados de debian
<brahem> claro
<brahem> xd
<guampa> Natecv: en VMs ahora tengo una redecita virtual con un Mikrotik de router y cuatro Damn Small Linux para armar scripts en el router
<brahem> eso esta claro
<guampa> pero guarda que slackware tiene repos
<hhbuitrago> y si no estoy mal, slackware es años mas antiguo
<guampa> y paquetes que se integran bien en el sistema, lo unico que de entrada no trae es manejo automatico de dependencias
<hhbuitrago> pero los paquetes estan en tgz, creo
<guampa> sigue con la ultima version de los paquetes igual
<guampa> esta actualizado siempre
<brahem> xd
<guampa> es un sistema muy compacto
<brahem> pas para eso utiliza kubuntu o xubuntu
<brahem> guampa pero q distro
<brahem> pasame link para descargarla
<brahem> xd
<guampa> ahi te puse, Mikrotik RouterOS y Damn Small Linux
<hhbuitrago> *ubuntu es excelente para comenzar por que hay mucha gente usandolo, muy buena comunidad y es más sencillo para comenzar haciendo cosas, no aprendiendo el sistema operativo
<guampa> hay imagnes prehechas de cualquier OS para virtualbox
<guampa> para mi ubuntu es un sistema para usar, es muy usable
<guampa> para aprender probablemente una VM con un sistema que te enfrente a las cosas sea mejor
<brahem> XD
<brahem> para eso usa dvl guampa
<hhbuitrago> una vez que lo conozcas, si quieres aprender como funciona linux con mas profundidad, pues otras distribuciones te exigen mas conocimiento y te dan mas oportunidades
<guampa> brahem: que es dvl?
<Natecv> pero tengo la duda,para la terminal tengo que aprender bash
<brahem> xD
<hhbuitrago> pero si principalmente quieres usar el SO, ubuntu o un derivado son excelente
<Natecv> entonces,no¿?
<brahem> el sistema de linux mas vulnerable xD
<brahem> jaja
<guampa> hahahaha
<guampa> debe estar bueno para aprender lo que NO hay que hacer!
<Reisilver> cuál es el más vulnerable?¿
<guampa> Natecv: la mayoria de las terminales usan bash como shell
<brahem> DVL
<brahem> XD
<hhbuitrago> natecv: la terminal te permite controlar un shell, el que viene con casi todas las distros es bash
<guampa> es el mas popular, le sigue probablemente ksh
<hhbuitrago> natecv: existen otros, tcsh, ksh, dash, sh, etc, etc, etc
<hhbuitrago> ahora, todos funcionan poco mas o menos de la misma manera, le das un comando y lo ejecuta
<hhbuitrago> el comando puede ser sencillo, compuesto, un script, y entonces es cuando salen las diferencias
<hhbuitrago> en la sintaxis y las capacidades de cada uno
<Natecv> hhbuitrago
<Natecv> eso era
<hhbuitrago> para comenzar aprende lo básico de bash, que te funciona en casi todas las distros
<Natecv> donde queria llegar
<Natecv> ya que no entendia muy bien que tenia que ver un lenguaje de programacion con comandos
<Natecv> y todo eso
<Natecv> pero supongo que es simplemente ordenar ,una orden,y el terminal lo interpreta y lo ejecuta por que entiende el idioma
<hhbuitrago> esa es la enorme ventaja de linux para la administración, la linea de comandos realmente es un lenguaje de programación, pero no NECESITAS conocerla toda, es conveniente eso si
<hhbuitrago> aja
<Reisilver> pero eso lo hace flexible
<hhbuitrago> escribes una orden y el shell la interpreta y la ejecuta
<hhbuitrago> si necesitas mas puedes hacer que la salida de una orden sea la entrada de otra
<Reisilver> la línea de comandos es lo mejor
<hhbuitrago> hacer loops
<hhbuitrago> manejar variables
<brahem> no me banearon 2 minutos
<hhbuitrago> y ya se vuelve un lenguaje completo
<brahem> xd
<brahem> por poner mayusculas ps vaya
<Natecv> oseaq basicamente todo es bash en cuanto terminal
<Natecv> no?
<Reisilver> pero las aplicaciones gráficas con gui no se quedan atrás simplifica las necesidades del usuario
<guampa> Natecv: no, no todo es bash en cuanto a terminal
<brahem> xd
<guampa> pero para empezar podes pensar que si
<brahem> todo es C
<hhbuitrago> las mejores aplicaciones gráficas tienen opciones de lineas de comandos para cosas avanzadas
<guampa> que es lo principal
<brahem> el kernel esta exo en C
<brahem> todo es C
<brahem> c es padre
<Reisilver> C++ es hijo
<Reisilver> o hija
<erUSUL> !ot
<brahem> es el hijo
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<Natecv> jajaja
<brahem> xd
<Reisilver> pero sip C es papá
<hhbuitrago> ahora que no es estar todo el tiempo en modo caracteres, aunque puede cambiar el gnome por el ratpoison (creo que es que se llama)
<brahem> !ot
<kubot> Dije !ot hace un rato, mirá más arriba.
<hhbuitrago> todos los lenguajes provienen de algol y punto ;)
<guampa> de fortran!
<Natecv> pero yo aun no me he metido con nada de programacion
<Natecv> da igual oq?
<brahem> te equivocas hhbuitrago
<juanito_> 1 añó para el 2012
<brahem> todo biene de base 64 no recuerdo
<brahem> xd
<hhbuitrago> ehh  --> ;) <--
<lokvendra> erAbuelo hola !!!
<brahem> !ot
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<Reisilver> oigan muchachos ustedes graban DVD doble capa a 2x o 4x no se recomienda 6x o más a veces el grabador te jode el disco al final
<Reisilver> les ha pasado
<alex__> saludos a todos
<Reisilver> ?¿
<hhbuitrago> natecv: puedes usar la linea de comandos solo para ejecutar ordenes, así es como la usa casi todo el mundo, casi todo el tiempo
<alex__> soy nuevo en este server, por cierto algun cliente irc q me recomienden
<Reisilver> el que estás usando no te gusta
<hhbuitrago> natecv: las demas caracteristicas simplemente lo hacen mas poderoso para cuando lo necesites
<Reisilver> ?¿
<brahem> xD
<brahem> yo uso xchat
<Reisilver> lo mismo
<Reisilver> el xchat
<alex__> pues es nose apenas ando empezando con el es el XChat-GNOME 0.26.1
<guampa> kVirc me gusta aunque estoy en purple ahora
<Reisilver> una cosa el x-chat y otra x-chat -gnome
<brahem> guampa
<guampa> yep
<brahem> las distro q mandaste no tiene isos descargables?
<hhbuitrago> hay muchos programas para irc, desde linea de comandos hasta páginas web, cual estas usando y que no te gusta ?
<igant512> alguien conoces alguna version de msn que deje utilizar la webcam? yo uso Amsn y no me deja
<Reisilver> que veersion de amsn usas
<alex__> el emesene
<guampa> mmm, Mikrotik no se, creo que la instale yo. DSL deberia de haber, encontraste esos sitios que hay de intercambio de imagenes?
<alex__> ese si deja
<brahem> igant512 emula msn live con wine
<alex__> es menos pesado
<alex__> solo no usas voz
<alex__> pero la cam todo va bn con ella
<Reisilver> el amsn 0.98.4
<Reisilver> va bien
<Reisilver> aunque lo compile
<brahem> pero xd xupa demasiado
<alex__> si traga mucha ram
<alex__> por eso lo deje
<guampa> brahem: primer link en google http://virtualboxes.org/images/damn-small/
<Reisilver> buena está versión 0.98.4 me parece buena ya puedo charlar con otros en modo invisible
<alex__> por cierto grax por lo del cliente lo bajare, desde q andaba en windows tenia rato sin entrar al irc :p ( 2 dias) na ya hace años aun k no se mucho de ubuntu
<brahem> no tengo virtualbox xd sino vmware guampa
<Reisilver> ubuntu corazón
<brahem> alex_ tienes windows?
<brahem> el xchat es de pago en windows xd
<Reisilver> windows corazón
<alex__> no
<Reisilver> la mayoría de cosas son de pago allí
<alex__> uso ubuntu
<brahem> xd
<brahem> ok
<Reisilver> hasta el autografo de Bill Gates
<alex__> deje hace mucho mocosoft
<Reisilver> cuesta
<brahem> cierto Reisilver
<guampa> brahem: aaaaaaheeeeee, no idea entonces :P
<alex__> hasta los virus cuestan ahi
<brahem> xd guampa jajaja
<Reisilver> mocosoft qué eso?¿
<alex__> microsoft
<brahem> alex_ los virus estan exos desde linux
<Reisilver> un moco como sistema operativo
<brahem> no era mocosoft?
<Reisilver> es posible
<brahem> jajja
<Reisilver> eso
<Reisilver> ¿?
<brahem> xd
<brahem> q guay sabes maldito moco q dominara el mundo xd
<Reisilver> jajajajajajjajajajajajjajaja
<Tarrasquero> recorcholisss, ?
<brahem> en fin q no me corre ubuntu xd
<alex__> en xchat funcionan los comandos como en mirc? desde uno escribe por ejemplo ./list y asi?
<Tarrasquero> alex__, no
<george2002> [alex__] ese si
<Tarrasquero>  /list make
<alex__> cual si?
<Tarrasquero>  /list make
<carlos_> XChat-GNOME 0.26.1
<george2002> no todos los que se usan con / pero si los mas cotidianos
<Tarrasquero> notese que no lleva punto
<Tarrasquero> va mirc es de pago :P
<alex__> si lose
<Tarrasquero> irssi forever
<Reisilver> existe software libre que sea de pago?¿
<alex__> yo pregunto por k era lo q usaba en windows
<alex__> los famosos scrips q se usaban sobre el mirc era algo bueno o mas bien facil de usar
<Tarrasquero> irssi es el cliente del futuro
<alex__> por q aun no sale?
<Tarrasquero> alex__, el que no sale?
<alex__> el cliente q dices?
<alex__> o ya hay una version estable
<alex__> aun q aveces son mejores las versiones betas :p
<Tarrasquero> cnel irssi esta de todas formas hay varias ver
<Tarrasquero> capaz de conectar con cuentas jabbe, yahoo, msn,  chat facebook etc
<alex__> ok grax
<Lancro> estas todo el dia con el irssi xD
<alex__> esos clientes me agradan todo en uno :p
<Lancro> voy a probarlo que al final me creaste curiosidad
<Tarrasquero> pues...
<Tarrasquero> no apto para kulungeles
<Reisilver> PIdgin
<Tarrasquero> recorcholisss, si, pero en modo texto irssi se llava la palma
<Tarrasquero> perdon reisilver
<Reisilver> irssi
<Reisilver> me parece bueno ya lo instale
<Reisilver> lo que pasa es la falta de costumbre
<Reisilver> no se como interactuar con irssi
<Lancro> a mi xchat me va estupendo, pero bueno, probare irssi por si acaso
<Tarrasquero> bueno lleva tiempo adecuarse
<Reisilver> irssi está en inglés creo
<Reisilver> si está
<Tarrasquero> inglés
<Reisilver> lo acabo de ver
<Reisilver> es modo texto
<Tarrasquero> si el set y los comandos
<Reisilver> ok
<alex__> hay algun comando para instalarlo desde terminal
<alex__> :p
<Reisilver> me busco un tuto en español y le meto mano
<Tarrasquero> va pero k no está en ingles
<Reisilver> apt-get install irssi creo
<alex__> ah es q maldito centro de software me ah hecho bn webas :p
<alex__> veamos grax
<Reisilver> si pero debe haber alguien que te de las instrucciones en spanish
<Tarrasquero> mira
<TrueNhero> alguien sabe algo de windows
<Reisilver> algun blog o foro
<Tarrasquero> http://debianduim.wordpress.com/2008/10/09/irssi-parte-1-instalacion-y-configuracion/
<Reisilver> windows=?¿
<lokvendra> quien  me puede dar una pista, no encuentro en driver de un integrado de wifi de una netbook
<TrueNhero> "C:\Program Files\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe" /hide
<TrueNhero> como lo muestro
<PAPI> Hola
<Reisilver> pero el driver no lo tieens a mano
<Reisilver> cuando compras te dan el CD
<Reisilver> con drivers para windowssss
<PAPI> Podria alguien ayudarme?
<Reisilver> windows
<Tarrasquero> papi, lanza
<lokvendra> el driver es de una netbook de la cual no tengo el cd y es para xubutnu 10.10
<Reisilver> ok tarrasquero voy a ver el link gracias viejo
<PAPI> google earth 6 no funciona
<Tarrasquero> reisilver, tiene 4 partes
<Reisilver> ok
<Reisilver> lokvendra
<Reisilver> sabes que tarjeta wifi es ?¿
<Reisilver> el nombre modelo
<Reisilver> algo
<Tarrasquero> lokvendra, lspci | grep ETHERNET
<Reisilver> necesitas el nombre o modelo de la tarjeta para ver primero si lo soporta el xubuntu 10.10
<Lancro> mmm
<lokvendra> si, 3DSP Wireless 802.11 B+G USB Adapter
<Lancro> me dice que no tengo glib 2.6.0 o superior
<Lancro> el irssi
<Lancro> y no encuentro paquetes con ese nombre
<lokvendra> esos datos los obtengo desde w7 en este momeno de ese equipo
<Tarrasquero> lokvendra, no estas en linux?
<lokvendra> en este momento estoy desde otro equipo, no
<Tarrasquero> y no lo tienes a mano el pc en cuestion?
<lokvendra> no podria estar desde xubuntu porque no tengo los controladores de ethernet y wifi
<carlos_> no te coneta a internet desde ubuntu?
<lokvendra> no
<carlos_> normalmente lo reconoce el hardware automaticamente
<lokvendra> si bueno al actualizar el sistema
<lokvendra> dejo de funcionar
<Tarrasquero> lokvendra, es reciente el netbook
<lokvendra> si
<Tarrasquero> pregunto
<lokvendra> exo x352
<Tarrasquero> lokvendra, el netbook deves tenerlo a mano para que te podamos ayudar
<lokvendra> si lo tengo aqui a mi lado, solo que estoy en otro equipo
<PAPI> nadie sabe?
<Tarrasquero> o, averigüa el modelo de targeta y driver
<Tarrasquero> de ambas
<lokvendra> 3DSP Wireless 802.11 B+G USB Adapter
<carlos_> arranca el netbook con ubuntu pues
<Tarrasquero> salgo
<carlos_> a coño tiene una wifi por USB
<lokvendra> Jmicron PCI Express Fast Ethernet Adapter
<ayudita> hola
<Jogui> Nas noches señor@s!
<carlos_> #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<carlos_> sorry
<ayudita> no se como arreglar el arranque para poder elegir entre windows y ubuntu
<lokvendra> en realidad no es integrada? carlos_
<lokvendra> bien estoy dentro de xubuntu...
<carlos_> que?
<carlos_> que pasa si le das al indicador de internet? no ves las posibles conexiones wifi?
<Jogui> me gustaría propner una duda de la cual llevo ya bastantes dias rayado, pero mejor espero turno x'D
<adrian15> ayudita: http://www.supergrubdisk.org
<lokvendra> <Tarrasquero> como ese comando no devuelve nada
<lokvendra> <carlos_> tampoco sucede nada al darle al icono que esta apagado
<ayudita> tengo un conflicto con el arranque de windows7 y ubuntu 10 y no se que hacer para resolver esta situación!!
<carlos_> pero entonces usas wifi con un adaptador USB externo?
<adrian15> ayudita: ¿Qué entiendes por conflicto?
<lokvendra> no no
<ayudita> si, logre entrar en ubuntu con supergrubdisk, pero a partir de ahi no se que hacer
<lokvendra> es una netbook ya vino asi
<carlos_> como vino?
<ayudita> conflicto porque al arrancar el netbook solo me reconoce los 2 windows y no ubuntu
<ayudita> solo consigo entrar en ubuntu con supergrubdisk
<lokvendra> eso es lo que me pregunto no es usb, sino integrado
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu has instalado ayudita ?
<ayudita> ahora estoy en ubuntu con xchat y no se que hacer para poder elegir
<ayudita> la 10 net
<lokvendra> http://www.exo.com.ar/speedy/, en ese sitio de tas una idea es muy similar
<mimecar> en un netbook tienes dos versiones de windows?
<carlos_> yo tengto un netbook con win xp y ubuntu
<carlos_> y ademas un win vista (loader)
<carlos_> o algo asi
<lokvendra> a mi mimecar?
<carlos_> sin instalar
<mimecar> no, a ayudita
<lokvendra> ok
<ayudita> uf, si porque venia original un w7starter y queria ver si la w7ultimate consumia muchos recursos
<lokvendra> <carlos_>w7 + xubuntu 10.10
<mimecar> meterle ultimate a un netbook...
<carlos_> yo en el netbook tengo win xp y ubuntu 10.10
<ayudita> instale primero w7starter luego ubuntu 10 y finalmente w7ultimate
<ayudita> no te lo vas a creer mimecar pero me lo recomendo el servicio tecnico de la netbook
<mimecar> tendrás que reiniciar con el live cd y reinstalar grub
<carlos_> menormal
<carlos_> asi te desparecio el menu grub
<brahem> ayudita
<ayudita> crees que es la mejor opcion?
<lokvendra> no encuentro los drivers para 10.10 de 3SDP
<brahem> XD
<adrian15> ayudita: A ver. Ejecuta sudo fdisk -lu y copialo en un pastebin y te digo que comando has de ejecutar una vez en tu sistema
<mimecar> ayudita: formatear, dejar solo un windows y poner ubuntu
<ayudita> porque prober varias cosas y no diereon resultado
<carlos_> a ver lokvendra pasame la pagina de ese hardware
<ayudita> ahora pruebo adrian. mimecar no quisiera formatear porque tengo bastantes datos sin guardar
<lokvendra> http://www.exo.com.ar/speedy/
<lokvendra> es un modelo similar al primero
<mimecar> ayudita: si le pasa cualquier cosas al sistema perderás los datos
<mimecar> si son importantes haz un backup ya
<ayudita> resultado del comando http://paste.ubuntu.com/549992/
<nasser> hola, me salen cosas superpuestas en conky
<carlos_> ese netbook es ultramini no?
<ayudita> carlos es a mi?
<lokvendra> claro por eso netbook y no notbook
<mimecar> ayudita: tienes demasiadas particiones
<lokvendra> miniaturizado
<adrian15> ayudita: Un disco que tienes de 1 GB es un pendrive ?
<mimecar> 10 particiones no es normal
<ayudita> lo se lo se. si es el usb donde tengo el supergrub con el que logro entrar en ubuntu
<carlos_> y si les llamas a ver como puedes conseguir drivers?
<lokvendra> no...
<ayudita> la netbook vino con 4
<adrian15> ayudita: Bien. No le hagas caso a mimecar. Si querias aprovechar más el disco y poner ahi particiones fat32 o ntfs pues tú misma.
<lokvendra> 4 que?
<ayudita> 4 particiones
<lokvendra> si
<adrian15> ayudita: Una vez estés en el sistema: sudo grub-install /dev/sda ; sudo sync
<ayudita> 1 de 20 gb para el sistema de recovery de samsung
<ayudita> la 2 100mb que creo que crea w7
<ayudita> la 3 de 90 gb mas o menos. eso es C: donde es w7 starter
<ayudita> y el resto la 4
<carlos_> C. no existe en linux
<carlos_> no hay unidades
<ayudita> en esta 4 cree una extendida con el resto de particiones
<carlos_> los directorios cuelgan del sistema de archivos
<carlos_> a partir del directorio raiz en adelante
<ayudita> si lo siento, estoy empezando con linux y son novato :((
<carlos_> no proeblema
<lokvendra> con respecto a los driver de la wi fi para xubuntu 10.10 alguna idea?
<ayudita> adrian como es el comando sudo grub-install /dev/sda ; sudo syn
<mimecar> ayudita: ahora estas con supergrubdisk?
<adrian15> ayudita: Te falta la c del final sí, es así
<ayudita> son dos comandos? que es dev y sda
<ayudita> si entre con supergrubdisk
<adrian15> ayudita: Es tu disco principal
<mimecar> el live cd no tendrá los datos de grub del sistema instalado
<adrian15> ayudita: Todos los discos se guardan en la carpeta dev para que me entiendas
<ayudita> tengo algunas duda
<carlos_> dev representa los dispositivos fisicos
<adrian15> mimecar: supergrubdisk no es un live cd... no sé... si estás pensando en eso
<carlos_> oero deben montarse en algun lugar del sistema de archivos
<ayudita> puse el comando tal me lo dijiste y dice esto http://paste.ubuntu.com/549994/
<lokvendra> veo que no...
<mimecar> ya detecta la partición del sistema instalado ?
<adrian15> ayudita: Hummmm
<nasser> como se cuantos cpu cores tengo?
<ayudita> probe lo siguiente, con cfdisk
<Reisilver> lokvendra
<Reisilver> estás allí
<adrian15> ayudita: A ver ejecuta:       sudo update-grub    y luego ese comando otra vez a ver si mejora. Si no editaremos el device.map a mano. Sino siempre nos quedará Rescatux que para algo lo desarrollo.
<lokvendra> claro que si
<Reisilver> mira encontre esto
<ayudita> cambien la particion de 100mb que crea w7 y la deje no booteable y en su lugar puse booteable la particion de ubuntu
<Reisilver> lo voy aleer
<Reisilver> http://helektron.com/conecta-tu-wifi-en-ubuntu/
<Reisilver> echale un ojo
<Reisilver> haber si sirve
<adrian15> ayudita: La marca de boot a dia de hoy sólo tiene efecto en los windows y aún así con los últimos windows no estoy tan seguro.
<lokvendra> si estuve ahi pero
<carlos_> win es un sistema muy sutyo no acepta vecinos
<lokvendra> el comando iwconfig devuelve
<carlos_> su filosofia es conmigo mi me
<ayudita> adrian15 este es el resultado http://paste.ubuntu.com/549995/
<lokvendra> lo no wireless extensions
<carlos_> o "yo yo yo"
<lokvendra> eth0 no eireless extensions
<lokvendra> *wireless
<cousteau> "eireless"? no tienen irlanda?
<ayudita> lo hice en varias ocasiones pero cuando reinicio me dice que no encunetra el sistema operativo y tengo que usar el usb con supergrubdisk
<adrian15> ayudita: Perfecto. Ahora ejecuta los dos comandos del principio.
<lokvendra> <cousteau> eth0 no eireless extensions
<lokvendra> <lokvendra> *wireless
<ayudita> intente el primero pero me da el mismo error que antes, creo que dev y sda deberian ser algun valor numerico?
<lokvendra> <cousteau> *wireless
<adrian15> ayudita: Vale. A ver
 * Lancro va a testear una cosa y a reiniciar, ahora vuelvo
<Reisilver> lokvendra
<Reisilver> mira si esto existe en synaptic
<Reisilver> ipw-firmware
<lokvendra> <Reisilver>si?
<adrian15> ayudita: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/device.map
<adrian15> ayudita: Y allí le pones lo siguiente en una sola linea y separado por tabulador:   (hd0)  /dev/sda
<lokvendra> 1 min me fijo
<adrian15> Guardas y sales
<Reisilver> lokvendra estaba leyendo de aquí
<Reisilver> http://www.forosuse.org/forosuse/showthread.php?t=9973
<adrian15> ayudita: Y ejecutas de nuevo el comando del principio
<Reisilver> parece que tenía tu mismo problema
<ayudita> me da este resultado http://paste.ubuntu.com/549996/
<adrian15> ayudita: Borras todo el archivo y pones solo lo que te he dicho
<lokvendra> al parecer si...
<lokvendra> ese paquete no, si tengo ipwathd-gnotify, y ipwatchd
<ayudita> no se si lo hice bien, mira el aspecto de la terminal http://paste.ubuntu.com/549998/
<ayudita> la linea 5 la puse con un tabulador delante
<adrian15> ayudita: Pero que terminal si te tiene que abrir el gedit
<ayudita> ah
<ayudita> cierto me abrio el gedit
<mimecar> ayudita: ese grub-install /dev/sda7.. ?
<mimecar> que hace ahí
<adrian15> ayudita: Tienes que escribir en el gedit
<ayudita> uy perdon
<adrian15> mimecar: Bien visto. Casi se me pasa.
<dyk> cual es el puerto para poder enviar los correos desde evolution de hotmail
<ayudita> entonce escribo en gedit
<adrian15> ayudita: No, hombre, no.
<adrian15> ayudita: Vas a ejecutar grub-install /dev/sda que aún no lo has ejecutado
<adrian15> ayudita: Me da que el device.map lo tienes bien. A excepción de la linea hd1 pero a efectos prácticos no es ningún problema
<ayudita> ay, me estoy perdiendo. edite en gedit y puse la linea (hd0)  /dev/sda	con un tabulador delante
<ayudita> ahora en gedit solo aparece esso, va bien asij?
<adrian15> ayudita: El tabulador va entre las dos "palabras" no al principio
<dyk> urge cual es el puerto de salida para hotmail desde evolution
<skyark> Hola desde que actualice el 26 de diciembre mi wifi va lenta muuuuy lenta el eth0 va bien pere wl wlan0 va muuuy mal. Tengo una AR5001 con ubuntu 10.04 y en el mismo sistema tengo Win7 y el wifi va bien asi que no es error de hardware
<ayudita> entonces queda asi:(hd0)	/dev/sda
<adrian15> ayudita: Perfecto!
<ayudita> y ahora guardo en gedit?
<adrian15> Guarda y ejecuta el grub-install /dev/sda que te tiene que sí
<dyk> me urge no puedo enviar correos
<dyk> ayuda por favor
<mimecar> dyk: has buscado el puerto smtp de hotmail?
<ayudita> no se que sucede en la termina que el cursor se quedo al margen dcho y no aparece mi nombre de usuario
<dyk> no tengo internet solo tengo acceso a xchat
<Jogui> Tios, que hariais si linux no detecta la tarjeta de red
<Jogui> comprar otra?
<Jogui> x'D
<dyk> por eso no lo he buscado en internet
<mimecar> si puedes usar xchat, también funciona un navegador web
<skyark> el puerto para recibir es el 995 y para enviar es el 587 para ese de evolution para hotmail.
<ayudita> quedo asi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/550000/
<adrian15> ayudita: Guardas y sales de gedit
<dyk> gracias skyark
<ayudita> si lo hice, cerre el documento
<dyk> no mimecar esta bloqueado el acceso a navegador web
<adrian15> ayudita: En la consola pulsa ctrl+c
<adrian15> ayudita: Y entonces ya te saldrá tu usuario y podrás ejecutar el comando
<skyark> Alguien sabe que podra ser esto de mi red wifi que va lento?
<skyark> alguna sugerencia?
<lokvendra> que siginifica:           NO! pid:2392 find pid:1416 lock the file /usr/local/3DSP/usb/wbusb.conf ???
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones skyark ?
<ayudita> me temo que el resultado es el mimso: http://paste.ubuntu.com/550004/
<mimecar> lokvendra: tienes el archivo bloqueado
<skyark> si
<ayudita> crees que tendra que ver que cambiara cual es el la particion boteable
<lokvendra> debido a que?
<mimecar> lokvendra: alguien está usando el archivo
<ayudita> lo hice con cfdisk
<skyark> si e instalado todas las actulizaciones hasta el dia de hoy
<adrian15> ayudita: A ver
<adrian15> ayudita: Ejecuta   cat /boot/grub/device.map  a  ver si te ha guardado bien el archivo
<mimecar> skyark: ¿hay más redes wifi emitiendo en el mismo canal?
<ayudita> parece que si: http://paste.ubuntu.com/550006/
<skyark> no lo se. con que puedo ver el canal de trasmicion de las otras redes?
<mimecar> en una consola, sudo iwlist scanning wlan0
<mimecar> si wlan0 es tu tarjeta de red, te dirá todas las redes y el canal en el que emiten
<skyark> solamente hay dos mi red esta en el canal 1 y la otra red que aparece esta en el canal 9
<adrian15> ayudita: No lo entiendo. Parece una broma de camara escondida
<mimecar> entonces no es esa la causa skyark
<ayudita> como? a que te refieres?
<adrian15> ayudita: Que parecieras me estuvieras gastando una broma pero...
<mimecar> solo te queda ver si está reportado como bug y esperar un par de días para ver si se soluciona
<omikron4> pero que tienen que ver los canales con hd0?  ??:(
<adrian15> ayudita: Ejecuta esto  ver: grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<adrian15> ayudita: En algunos sitios lo recomiendasn si falla el grub-install normal pero... me extraña que halla de fallar estando dentro del mismo sistema
<mimecar> adrian15: con supergrubdisk está ahora en la partición / del sistema instalado ?
<skyark> estoy viendo el historial de synaptics pero no hay vuelta atras verdad?
<mimecar> skyark: no
<adrian15> mimecar: Sí, así es... es un arrancador no un live cd
<skyark> podira reinstalar el modulo de wifi o atheros?
<adrian15> ayudita: *haya
<mimecar> ¿que partición tiene definida como activa en estos momentos?
<mimecar> adrian15: no se si te dejará meter una versión anterior
<adrian15> mimecar: Como una versión anterior ?! Que quieres decir
<mimecar> era para skyark , sorry
<dzup2> otras 20 navidades, y ya nuevas juguetes para nuevos, nuevas visitas al canal por soporte, pasando esa tormenta estaremos felices usando ubuntu
<skyark> cual es como identifico el modulo para reinstalarlo en synaptics?
<juan__>  /join #aprendices
<mimecar> ayudita: cuando inicias el netbook, ¿te sale grub en la parte superior de la pantalla?
<mimecar> (aparecen ese texto)
<dzup2> asi pasa todos los fines de año, las preguntas son muy infantiles
<adrian15> mimecar: La partición activa no me acuerdo cual era... pero según mi experiencia no influye
<adrian15> ayudita: Estoy esperando ejecutes grub-install con la opción --recheck
<mimecar> si le sale únicamente dos windows, es posible que esté usando un selector de sistema operativo de windows
<mimecar> y de alguna forma no pase por grub
<adrian15> mimecar: Me imagino que usa el nativo de windows
<mimecar> si instala bien grub, le tendría que salir aunque las entradas fueran erróneas
<skyark> ?
<adrian15> mimecar: Sí, así es.
<mimecar> para cargar un gestor de arranque de una partición primero pasa por el MBR
<mimecar> si ha cambiado la partición de inicio a la de linux, quiere decir que el gestor de arranque está en el MBR si sigue funcionando
<mimecar> ¿cuando hace grub-install no da error?
<adrian15> mimecar: Aún no ha podido hacer el grub-install
<adrian15> mimecar: A ver si me lo ejecuta con la opción recheck
<mimecar> pero ya ha editado el archivo .map
<adrian15> mimecar: Sí, sí, es muy raro
<adrian15> mimecar: A ver si el recheck mejora algo sino le diré que reinicie
<mimecar> también está la solución "bestia", reinstalar ubuntu en la misma partición
<skyark> como identifico los modulos de mi tarjeta atheros para reinstalarlos
<ayudita> este es el resultado: http://paste.ubuntu.com/550012/
<adrian15> ayudita: Paciencia que hay que tener.   grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<ayudita> resultado: http://paste.ubuntu.com/550017/
<ayudita> gracias adrian por la ayuda y a todos
<adrian15> ayudita: Ejecuta: sync
<adrian15> ayudita: Y reinicia educadamente, ya tendrías que haber recuperado el inicio de Ubuntu y con suerte podrás acceder a los dos windows
<ayudita> ahora no hubo respuesta en el promt pero tampoco error
 * adrian15 Aún tendré que añadir el recheck a Rescatux...
<adrian15> ayudita: Sí, está bien.
<ayudita> intento reiiniciar manteniendo el booteo en la particion de ubuntu?
<nasser> hola, he instalado y configurado conky pero en el widget de pidgin no me aparecen los buddies : http://imagebin.org/130847
<adrian15> ayudita: Que narices significa "Manteniendo el booteo en la particion de Ubuntu" ? Si inicias normalmente (sin el supergrubdisk) te tendria que arrancar bien
<ayudita> intento explicarte. esta mañana alguien me recomendo cambiar la particion booteable con el comando cfdisk en la terminal de ubuntu
<adrian15> ayudita: Eso es gente de la vieja escuela que no se han molestado en actualizarse.
<ayudita> mira lo que quiero explicarte: http://paste.ubuntu.com/550019/
<mimecar> ayudita: cuando puedas haz un backup de tus datos, jugar con particiones puede hacer que pierdas los datos
<ayudita> gracias mimecar y gracias adrian. entonces eres el adrian con quien comunique ayer noche desde rescatux?
<adrian15> ayudita: Ya sé lo que es una partición booteable
<adrian15> ayudita: Pues sí...
<ayudita> gracias de nuevo, paciencia con este novato :))
<ayudita> reinicio o cambio la particion booteable a la que estaba originalmente la de 100mb
<adrian15> ayudita: Con suerte serás un developer que aporte muchas cosas de vuelta a GNU/Linux.
<adrian15> ayudita: A ver normalmente grub para iniciar windows cambia la particion booteable por sí solo... aunque ahora con grub2 no estoy tan seguro... por eso te digo que no tiene importancia
<ayudita> si, jaja, estoy recordando viejos tiempos
<adrian15> ayudita: Si quieres pon la marca "bootable" al Windows que quieres que se inicie por defecto.
<ayudita> ok, voy a hacer eso, que me quedo más tranqulo
<carlos_> sino siempre se puede eliminar windou
<nasser> hola, he instalado y configurado conky pero en el widget de pidgin no me aparecen los buddies : http://imagebin.org/130847
<carlos_> bonito escritorio no ta mal
<nasser> carlos: tienes alguna solucion a mi problema?
<carlos_> aunque yo docky lo uso en el netbook, en el ordenador de sobremesa uso AWN
<carlos_> pues ni puta idea
<carlos_> sorry
<omikron4> nasser: has probado arrastrarlo desde el escritorio hasta el concky?
<nasser> no
<omikron4> pues crea un acceso directo al escritorio y arrastralo al concky
<nasser> omikron: sabes que es conky?
<omikron4> no es un muelle?
<nasser> eing? no... es una herramienta de monitorizacion del sistema :S
<omikron4> pos lo siento... estaba confused
<adrian15> ayudita: Ya nos contarás como te ha ido
<ayudita> sip, estoy asusta :(( cuando intengo devolver la caracteristica de bootable a esa particon de 100mb se lo esta pensando, sigo esperando y expectante :)
<george2002> hola fosco_
<adrian15> ayudita: En teoria sólo puedes poner como bootable de la partición 1 a la 3 no ninguna logica (5 en adelante). Sólo lilo o quizás grub podría interpretar eso como correcto. Ya no me acordaba de este detalle.
<adrian15> ayudita: De todas maneras no tendría que esperar tanto tiempo.
<nasser> alguien tiene instalado conky?
<ayudita> bueno, esto sigue y sigue...
<ayudita> no se si reiniciar igual pero ahora no tengo ninguna particion como booteable
<nasser> ayudita
<nasser> reinstala ubuntu, no se
<nasser> borra el disco duro entero
<adrian15> ayudita: Cancela. Y luego haces la primera partición bootable que suele lo normal y ya está
<ayudita> bueno, voy a ver. gracias de nuevo y hasta luego :)
<nasser> alguien de vosotros conoce grooveshark?
<guampa> yo lo estoy usando ahora
<guampa> porque nasser?
<nasser> porque he descubierto un modo sencillo (se tarda menos de 1 minuto) y LINUX de poder usarlo como si fuese una aplicacion, sin necesidad de acceder al navegador, guampa
<nasser> y la verdad es que va genial!
<guampa> como es?
<nasser> NO es ilegal ni nada, eh!
<nasser> ahora te paso el link
<nasser> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/5600537/Grooveshark-como-aplicacion-y-sin-publicidad_.html
<nasser> aqui tienes guampa
<guampa> ah con prism, excelente :)
<santiago> alguien me puede decir como saber el nombre del driver de wireless en ubuntu desktop?
<nasser> guampa, lo probasto?
<guampa> que capo jaajaja esta muy bueno man
<nasser> probaste*
<guampa> ahi lo estoy por armar, me gusto
<nasser> pues si! es como si fuese un cliente de escritorio, como spotify!
<guampa> esto anda en cualquier OS seguramente, prism es multios
<santiago> alguien me puede decir como saber el nombre del driver de wireless en ubuntu desktop?
<nasser> guampa, como hago lo de la publicidad? no se como se descarga el addon sin que se me instale :S
<guampa> espera que lo hago andar y vemos
<nasser> ok
<guampa> ah ya veo lo que decis
<guampa> accedelo con otro browser que no sea FF https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2108/
<nasser> guampa ;)
<guampa> y sino aca esta el link directo https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/downloads/latest/2108/addon-2108-latest.xpi?src=addondetail
<nasser> le cambie el icono, pq el q viene x defecto se ve distorsionado
<nasser> y encaja perfectamente com mi tema de iconos faenza
<guampa> seeeeeee al launcher de cabeza va
<nasser> guampa, instalo otro navegador
<nasser> no prob
<guampa> por ahi con wget el segundo link ya anda
<nasser> ok guampa
<nasser> guampa, mira que icono le puse http://imgs.abduzeedo.com/files/best_week/11-grooveshark_icon-256x256.png
<guampa> espetacular, yo creo que estoy tan contento que mientras escucho el nuevo gs lo voy a editar en onda awoken o token :)
<guampa> la parte en negro esta ideal
<mires_> #yariypunto
<nasser> guampa, yo uso faenza y encaja perfectamente con el estilo del tema de iconos! parece que venga incluido
<mires_> buenas tardes, una pergunta, me informaron de la existencia de un canal llamado yariypunto o algo así en el irc, ¿alguien me podría decir si es sobre seguridad en ubuntu?
<guampa> no lo conozco, por ahi en la lista de canales esta
<nasser> guampa, he añadido el shortcut a docky y ahora hare oculto el del escritorio que queda muy feo
<nasser> xd
<mires_> gracias
<guampa> nasser, probablemente lo puedas borrar si lo agregaste a docky
<guampa> hace una copia antes por las dudas
<guampa> pero se duplican en el dir de config, al menos con awn es asi
<nasser> ok!!
<nasser> sabias que puedes cambiar el tema del grooveshar y quitar ese horrendo de navidad?
<nasser> guampa, en docky no se puede
<nasser> lo ocultare! da =
<guampa> le voy a instalar un par de plugins mas al prism para que el grooveshark este no se mande tanto XSS
 * alexneb se pira a mimir... un abrazo
<nasser> guampa, eing? no te entiendo xD
<guampa> fijate en la barra de estado: google analytics, facebook y noi se cuantas cacas mas
<guampa> hay algunos plugins donde le paras en seco toda esa huevada a los sitios en FF los tengo
<nasser> guampa, ahora no me sale nada
<guampa> si lo hace al arrancar, y cuando buscas canciones, cuando agregas, reproducis etc
<guampa> lo que no me anda es el estilo para ocultar la publicidad :S
<nasser> y que mejoria notas usando esos plugins?
<guampa> mas rapidas las paginas, menos ads y menos seguimiento de las trillones de redes de data mining que hay ahora
<nasser> guampa: yo tampoco se como hacer lo de la publi
<tony1> hola. He montado un servidor y registrado en no-ip. Desde fuera de la red pueden verlo con la ip pero no con el subdominio. ¿cual puede ser el problema?
<nasser> guampa, voy a probar lo que dice aqui http://suselife.wordpress.com/2010/08/21/grooveshark-vs-prism-en-opensuse_/
<guampa> ok, yo estoy tratando de despanzurrar al grooveshark en firefox
<guampa> hay otra solucion que use una vez para la publicidad que es con el plugin greasemonkey
<tony1> ¿podeis comprobar si está operativo  3d-art.no-ip.org
<tony1> y si lo podeis ver por 85.56.7.121
<nasser> guampa: el link que te he pasado uso greasemonkey
<nasser> tony1: como se comprueba?
<tony1> poniendo esa dirección en el explorador web
<guampa> nasser: claro, un script de greasemonkey
<tony1> nasser: si no sale por el nombre prueba por la ip que he puesto
<nasser> guampa: hazlo y me lo explicas, please
<nasser> soy novatisimo
<nasser> llevo 1 mes
<fosco_> tony1: http://3d-art.no-ip.org/ activo, se ve un mosaico de imagenes
<nasser> fosco, exacto!
<guampa> nasser: ahi lo hice andar con el estilo de usuario!
<nasser> guampa: lo estoy probando!!
<guampa> te paso el codigo, estaba mal en taringa
<nasser> si, guampa!
<nasser> otra cosa, dime como hago lo delos plugins esos para que vaya mas rapido
<guampa> http://pastebin.com/aEHcvhhP
<tony1> fosco_: vale, perfecto, fosco. Gracias, es que yo desde la red interna no puedo verlo y un amigo desde fuera no lo ve.
<guampa> lo de los plugins, yo en FF uso Ghostery, RequestPolicy, AdBlock y NoScript, pero creo que al prism le voy a poner RequestPolicy y si es necesario NoScript y/o Ghostery siempre que esten para prism
<nasser> guampa, perfecto! ya no tengo publi
<guampa> ahora pruebo y te cuento
<nasser> guampa, NOOO me aparecio publicidad :S
<nasser> a ti?
<guampa> uh, no a mi noç
<nasser> guampa, espera, que no hice lo de descargar el script ese del ad remover xD
<guampa> si no te funciona el estilo proba con eso
<ayudita> hola de nuevo, porfin consigo entrar al arrancar el netbook en ubuntu 10!!!
<ayudita> pero ahora no aparecen las opciones para entrar en las dos instalaciones de windows
<nasser> guampa: pero a ti te funciona el stylo?
<guampa> si
<guampa> el del stylish
<nasser> guampa: pero de donde descargaste el archivo xpi?
<guampa> del link de taringa, fui a la pagina de la extension
<nasser> ya, pero con firefox, guampa?
<guampa> http://imagebin.org/130861
<guampa> no a la pagina de la extension fui con opera
<guampa> pero te pase el link directo que lo podes usar con wget si queres
<fosco_> ayudita: abre un terminal y ejecuta sudo update-grub
<fosco_> mira  aver que entradas aparecen
<guampa> mientras te bajes el xpi y despues lo puedas abrir desde prism da igual como lo obtengas
<nasser> guampa: a ver, yo lo baje con wget pero es un .zip
<guampa> mira sino esta te puede funcionar
<guampa> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/search/
<guampa> ahi pones el nombre de cualquier extension y cuando te aparezca en el listado click derecho y guardar enlace como
<guampa> al boton
<ayudita> hola fosco_ mira este es el resultado del comando: http://paste.ubuntu.com/550036/
<fosco_> ayudita: pues parece q no detecta ninguna instalacion de windows
<fosco_> comprueba que las particiones de windows existen y contienen datos
<ayudita> sip, y debería haber 2 :((
<fosco_> si es así busca en google algo del tipo "añadir manualmente una entrada para windows en grub2"
#ubuntu-es 2011-01-04
<xrax063> ayudita en la guia está: http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Grub
<xrax063> si quieres ver que particiones tienes dale un sudo fdisk -l
<nasser> guampa, que codigo pego?? como em dijiste que el de taringa estaba mal...
<guampa> el del pastebin que puse mas arriba
<nasser> ok
<ayudita> justo estaba mirando esto, pero parece confuso y contradictorio los siguient
<punkmexic> hola
<punkmexic> mi ubuntu no quiere reproducir mp3s que tengan la letra Ñ o que en sus tags venga la letra ñ ALGUNA FORMA DE SOLUCIONAR esto?
<xrax063> hola
<ayudita> lo siguiente: http://paste.ubuntu.com/550037/
<nasser> guampa, gracias: ya me va!
<xrax063> cuando dices tu ubuntu te refieres al rythmbox? o ya probaste con otros reproductores
<guampa> buenisimo :)
<ayudita> dice que no es recomendable hacer modificaciones!?
<xrax063> al archivo directo
<punkmexic> CLEMENTINe xrax063 y tambien deadbeef
<xrax063> ayudita: debes hacer las modificaciones a los archivos que corresponden
<ayudita> uf, me lo temia. soy mas bien novato :(( por cierto a partir de que version se usa grub2?
<guampa> hey nasser gracias por el hallazgo una joya
<ayudita> ubuntu 10 que es la que tengo instalada tiene grub2 verdad?
<xrax063> si
<xrax063> ayudita ve directamente al apartado Agregar manualmente cualquier sistema operativo (Ejemplo: MacOS)
<nasser> guampa, de nada! pues la verdad que si, me vino la inspiracion y googlee en busca de info xD
<nasser> guampa, otra cosa, como hago lo de los plugins esos del facebook, el google analytics para que vaya mas rapida?
<xrax063> ya lo posteaste en algún foro?
<guampa> si, los bajas de la misma manera pero el unico de los cuatro que liste compatible con prism es como era de esperarse NoScript
<ayudita> el ejemplo que muestra es este: sudo gedit /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<xrax063> si
<guampa> y creo que si que algo ayuda
<ayudita> en mi caso la ruta cual seria?
<ayudita> como averiguo la ruta de mi grub?
<xrax063> dale un "$    sudo fdisk -l"
<guampa> tenes que instalarlo ir a preferencias del plugin y agregar dos dominios a la lista blanca: grooveshark.com y gs-cdn.net
<nasser> guampa, ahora lo pruebo a ver que tal!
<guampa> eso va a permitir que esos dos dominios se comuniquen entre si y ejecuten contenido en la pagina
<nasser> guampa: usas gnome-do?
<guampa> creo que con eso al menos google analytics se bloquea habria que ver como hacer con quantcast
<guampa> ahora esta deshabilitado pero si lo suelo usar
<ayudita> me dice esto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/550040/
<guampa> el dock es awn igual
<nasser> otra cosa, como oculto archivos?
<punkmexic> alguien sabe configurar ubuntu para que no tire el error de cofificacion en los archivos al ver la letra "ñ"?
<guampa> renombralo para que empiece con un punto
<guampa> .wireshark.desktop
<guampa> perdon jajajajaja
<nasser> lo hice en el escritorio y no va xD
<guampa> .grooveshark.desktop
<guampa> que te lo sigue mostrando?
<xrax063> lo siento punkmexic postealo en ubuntu-es.org
<xrax063> no lo se
<punkmexic> ok
<ayudita> xrax063: ah, entonces tengo que abrir el fichero "40_custom" ?
<xrax063> si
<xrax063> y la ruta es la misma
<ayudita> entre en la ruta boot/grub y ejecute sudo gedit 40_custom y se abrio gedit con un documento vacio
<xrax063> /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<xrax063> dame un seg
<ayudita> anda y etc que directoriio padre tiene?
<xrax063> la raiz
<ayudita> ah
<xrax063> lo abriste con permisos root?
<ayudita> xrax063: tengo que irme un momento, estaras un ratillo?
<ayudita> llevo rato sin comer y estoy famelico :))
<xrax063> postea la duda en ubuntu-es.org y te ayudo de una
<xrax063> yo tambien me voy a comer
<xrax063> jajaja
<xrax063> adios
<ayudita> okis, nos vemos en un ratillo, jaja
<nasser> guampa, usas conky?
<guampa> sip
<guampa> por?
<nasser> mira, es que he puesot el widget de pidgin pero no me aparecen los buddies, guamopa
<nasser> upss, guampa, perdon
<nasser> y no se que hacer, guampa
<nasser> es que en la configuracion pongo: --pidgin --list=5 o algo asi
<nasser> igual con el wlan
<nasser> --network -wlan=5   guampa
<guampa> eh? nintendo nada
<nasser> guampa, para configurar conky-colors lo tienes que hacer mediante terminal, vdd?
<guampa> eh entre parentesis ahi encontre como poder usarlo en cualquier launcher incluyendo el tuyo sin tener que mantener el .desktop
<guampa> nasser: si creo que si, no lo uso yo
<guampa> una vez lo probe pero no me gusto
<nasser> guampa, si ;)
<nasser> como lo hago guampaa?
<nasser> guampa, como hago eso de mantenerlo en el dock sin tener que mantener el .desktop?
<guampa> docky, espera que veo como es la pantalla
<nasser> guampaa???
<nasser> guampa, lo averiguaste?
<guampa> lo instale pero veo que parece manejarse con drug and drop solamente
<guampa> tiene que haber una forma
<guampa> nasser: ahi esta
<muerto7> buenas buenas
<muerto7> una pagina buena contutoriales para sacar material para mi revista online ?
<guampa> con docky andando y el prism cerrado, alt+f2 y ejecuta "prism" -override "/home/tunombredeusuario/.webapps/grooveshark@prism.app/override.ini" -webapp grooveshark@prism.app
<guampa> reemplaza tunombredeusuario
<guampa> y una vez que este ejecutando, click derecho en docky y "anclar al dock"
<muerto7> una pagina buena contutoriales para sacar material para mi revista online ?
<guampa> duuuuuuuuh
<root> hola a todos!
<Guest65218> estoy probando un cliente irc via terminal y funciona genial! jaja
<Guest65218> guampa, descubriste eso si o no?
<neko> hola a todos
<Guest65218> hola
<guampa> muerto7: www.omgubuntu.co.uk, ubuntugeek y www.webupd8.org
<guampa> la ultima muy buena
<guampa> Guest65218: sos nasser?
<Guest65218> guampa, si!
<guampa> jajaja
<Guest65218> es que instale irrs
<guampa> no al final no funciono :S
<guampa> corre /nick
<neko> acabo de instalar ubuntu y tengo un problema con el sonido. cuando conecto los audifonos las bocinas (las cuales estan integradas con mi monitor) siguen escuchandoce
<nasser> thanks, guampa! tu tambien usas irssi?
<guampa> no es estandar de irc
<guampa> yo estoy con pidgin
<nasser> eing? no te entiendo, guampa! con pidgin puedes chatear via irc?
<nasser> :o
<guampa> si!
<guampa> y bastante decente
<nasser> pues no lo sabia! yo usaba hasta entonces xchat
<nasser> de todos modos me gusta bastante irssi!
<guampa> cuando quiero un irc peso pesado uso kvirc
<guampa> irssi nunca lo use
<guampa> pero tiene muchos fans en todos lados al menos aca en freenode
<nasser> guampa, pues de lo recomiendo! es via terminal
<guampa> lo voy a tener en cuenta por si estoy en una sesion ssh o algo asi, pero aca en pidgin si pegan un link de youtube me aparece embebido en la ventana, entre otras mil cosas
<nasser> :O
<guampa> me parece que esta mejor en gui si puedo
<nasser> yo uso pidgin para el msn!
<guampa> si yo tb, y para yahoo y gmail tambien
<guampa> con los plugins pidgin esta bueno, lo unico que me enferma es que no tiene video a esta altura
<nasser> pero como se abre el irc en pidgin?
<guampa> eso me parece patetico
<muerto7> guampamuchas gracias
<guampa> agregar cuenta, te aparece ahi "irc"
<guampa> de nada muerto7
<nasser> si, ya esta! =mente me quedo en la terminal...
<nasser> me gusta bastante!
<nasser> olle, como elimino por completo el nautilus elementary?
<guampa> si un dia de estos tengo que probar el famoso irssi
<guampa> no se...desde synaptic?
<guampa> yo no lo elimino aunque me tenga que pelear a cuchillo
<nasser> es que tengo problemas con los breadcrumbs... no se visualizan bien! :S
<muerto7> [guampa] las web que me diste estan en ingles... no tendras algunas en español ?
<guampa> yo me tengo que colgar un babero cuando abro el nautilus
<guampa> muerto7: no, disculpa
<muerto7> bueno, aplicaremos traductor nomas... gracias
<Jogui> perdonar tios, tengo una duda existencial, linux no me detecta la tarjeta de red, ademas que esta no la veo ni encendida ni con el tipico led parpadeando, pero cuando la probe en windows tiraba, es posible que se haya quemado?
<guampa> Jogui: inalambrica o cableada?
<Jogui> cableada
<Jogui> con el sudo pppeoconf
<Jogui> no la detecta
<Jogui> dice que no existe ninguna red
<nasser> guampa, este retocandolo un poco te puede ir de lujo con aworken: http://www.google.es/imgres?imgurl=http://img192.imageshack.us/img192/5396/grooveshark.png&imgrefurl=http://www.maquecitos.es/viewtopic.php%3Ff%3D14%26t%3D207&usg=__8Pb1K_XD8ogm9jdB6ZdsfvqeAeU=&h=512&w=512&sz=168&hl=es&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=Pf64-EvUG1HUgM:&tbnh=144&tbnw=148&prev=/images%3Fq%3Diconos%2Bgrooveshark%26um%3D1%26hl%3Des%26sa%3DN%26biw%3D1588%26bih%3D404%26tbs%3Disch:1&um=1&itbs=1&i
<guampa> esta buenisimo :D :D:D
<Jogui> un logo?
<guampa> se agradece!
<nasser> me alegro, guampa!
<nasser> el que yo uso, es el del iphone xD
<guampa> Jogui: abri un terminal y escribi "sudo -s" luego tu password
<Jogui> okis
<nasser> si pones en google images: grooveshark icon iphone te saldran algunos perfectos tambien para awoken
<Jogui> estoy estudiando python, y quiero dar un voto de confianza al ubuntu :D
<nasser> jogui, que estudias?
<Jogui> programacion
<Jogui> bueno, aun estoy muy joven
<nasser> ;)
<Jogui> pero tengo 2 años antes de la uni
<Jogui> :D
<nasser> mas que yo seguro que no! voy a primero de bachillerato xD
<Jogui> me too
<nasser> osti, es vdd! xD
<nasser> no habia leido bien
<Jogui> auqnue yo tengo el trabajo de recerca
<Jogui> y quiero hacer un programa o algo
<nasser> entendi que llevabas 2 años en la uni
<Jogui> mas me gustaria x'D
<nasser> jogui, yo tambien tendre que hacer el TR en 2º de batx
<nasser> yo quiero estudiar medicina
<Jogui> ah
<Jogui> buena carrera y forma de vida
<Jogui> pero tiene que gustarte
<nasser> me gusta, sino no la haria!
<Jogui> guampa, ale
<nasser> desde siempre he querido ser medico... es vocacional
<guampa> Jogui: apt-get install pastebinit
<nasser> que batx estas haciendo, el tecnologico?
<Jogui> yo desde pequeño que he tenido una minusvalia, pero hasta los 15 no lo supe
<guampa> nasser: http://static.dejavulabs.com/blogimg/2010/04/grooveshark_icon.png este es bien awokenero
<Jogui> asi que por adaptacion natural
<Jogui> me puse a tocar ordenadores
<Jogui> x'D
<Jogui> nasser, si
<nasser> guampa: si!
<nasser> jajaja, por seleccion natural dice xD que bueno...
<Jogui> pues croe que si
<Jogui> porque me decian simplemente que era vago
<nasser> que asignaturas de modalidad cursas?
<Jogui> guampa, me dice E: no se ha podido localizar el paquete pastebinit
<Jogui> estoy en el irc porque tengo los pcs por un switch
<AzoteLogiko> buenas noches amigos
<Jogui> nasser, hago fisica, mates, dibujo y tecno
<nasser> guampa, conky (a secas) es poco estetico!
<AzoteLogiko> alguien sabe como averiguar la mac de una direccion ip que no sea la mia ?
<Jogui> hago dibujo porque no habia gente para la electrotecnia
<guampa> nasser: nooooo vos viste las cosas que se hacen con conky a mano?
<AzoteLogiko> uso arp  pero con esa utilidad no veo na
<nasser> jogui, yo hago ciencies de la tierra y del medio ambiente, quimica y biologia!
<guampa> superan cualquier conkycolors del mundo
<nasser> cuelga un pantallazo en imagebin!
<guampa> Jogui: aver "dpkg -l | grep pastebin" (sin las comillas)
<Jogui> yesir
<nasser> como optativa escogi frances!
<Jogui> aha
<nasser> jogui: vas al EMT (granollers)?
<Jogui> guampa, le di y no me ha dicho nada, solo enter y sale el promp para el siguiente comando
<Jogui> no, cap norfeu, roses
<Jogui> aunque yo osy de pueblo
<nasser> te lo pregunt, no por nada, tan solo porque en mi instituto paso lo mismo con la optativa de electrotecnia
<Jogui> casi en todos pasa eso
<guampa> Jogui: no puede ser, ese paquete esta en los repos oficiales
<guampa> Jogui: corre apt-get update
<Jogui> apt-get update
<nasser> aunque yo cuando acabe la carrera de medicina, quizas haga tambien la de filologia hispanica
<nasser> siempre me ha gustado, pero como una aficion (por decirlo de alguna manera)
<guampa> nasser: http://www.junauza.com/2009/09/15-really-awesome-conky-configurations.html
<Jogui> guampa, salen muchos no pudo obtener y imposible obtener
<guampa> ahhhh
<guampa> ya veo
<Jogui> no tenog internet, por eos no puedo entrar en el synaptic y todo eso
<Jogui> no puedo descargar ni nada...
<guampa> ok
<guampa> corre "ifconfig"
<guampa> aver que dice
<nasser> Jogui: usas irssi?
<Jogui> irssi?
<lokvendra> [erAbuelo] estas?
<Jogui> guampa, sale eth0 y lo
<nasser> Jogui: si, es un cliente IRC via terminal...
<Jogui> estoy desde windows
<Jogui> con el xchat
<guampa> Jogui: corre "ifconfig | grep inet"
<nasser> guampa: one of
<nasser> guampa: una de esas 15 "espectaculares" configuraciones de conky es conky-colors
<nasser> a mi me encanta! jaja
<Jogui> guampa, sale una ip
<Jogui> una masacara de red
<Jogui> direccion inet6
<Jogui> y alcance anfitrion
<guampa> no tiene direccion ip
<guampa> como es la conexion a internet? adsl?
<Jogui> 127.0.0.1
<Jogui> dice direccion inet
<Jogui> si
<Jogui> adsl
<Jogui> atraves de un router
<Jogui> con 4 entradas lan y wifi
<Jogui> ahora mismo todas ocupadas
<nasser> Jogui, te has tenido que leer NADA, de carmen laforet?
<Jogui> pal martes
<Jogui> tiene que estar leido
<nasser> Jogui: te ha gustado?
<Jogui> no lo lei aun
<Jogui> tal vez esta noche
<Jogui> noche de insomnio con Nada y ya
<Jogui> de que va?
<guampa> estas conectado con cable al router ya?
<Jogui> ha estado siempre conectado asi, guampa
<Jogui> pero nunca me ha detectado la red
<Jogui> solo en windows en casa de mi abuelo
<Jogui> el dia que probamos si funcionaba antes de que me lo dejase
<guampa> proba cambiando el cable
<Jogui> por otro lan?
<guampa> si otro cable
<Jogui> esta probado
<Jogui> con 3 cables ya x'D
<nasser> Jogui: yo me lo tengo que leer para el 27 de enero, pero ya lo tengo casi acabado xD son 300 paginas
<Jogui> y que tal?
<guampa> Jogui: que te dice el comando ethtool eth0 ?
<guampa> fijate en la ultima linea
<Jogui> ethtool no sta instalado u.u
<lokvendra> sigo sin poder solucionar el problema de los driver
<Jogui> x'D
<juanito_> conocen algun soft como loquendo de windows, que es para crear voces ? escribiendo texto
<nasser> Jogui: no creo que aguantes tanto leyendo: es muy voluminoso, ademas abundan los fragmentos descriptivos y eso hace bastante pesada la novela. no obstante, a mi me ha gustado bastante!
<Jogui> nasser, soy un lector empedernido, hasta tenia pensado pillarme el kindle dx para navidades
<Jogui> me encanta leer
<guampa> Jogui: me temo que hasta aca puedo ayudar :(
<Jogui> jeje, gracias guampa
<juanito_> Jogui, eres el oso Yogui ?
<guampa> jejej, de nada Jogui :)
<Jogui> creo que al final tender que pillar un desto para recibir wifi y fuera ostias
<Jogui> x'D
<Jogui> juanito_, no, es con J catalana x'D
<nasser> Jogui: yo no tanto como para comprarme un lector electronico!
<juanito_> xD
<Jogui> jeje
<juanito_> alguien que sepa de algun soft. como loquendo para ubuntu
<Jogui> a mi si
<Jogui> por el tema de los pdf
<nasser> Jogui: ademas, pienso que es mucho mas comodo leer libros impresos
<juanito_> alguien sabe :S
<Jogui> es exactamente lo mismo un ebook, seran caros, pero por algo tienen la tinta digital
<Jogui> ademas, tener 3g gratis, y poder leer libros y pdfs, ademas de comics
<Jogui> es un puntazo que no veas
<nasser> Jogui: otra cosa, yo el libro de nada lo he leido con calma para hacer el analisis narrativo y el comentario de la novela con cautela! ya sabes, para ir bien preparado al examen
<Jogui> aha
<Jogui> yo nunca he hecho eso
<Jogui> lo leo
<Jogui> haog le examen y ya
<Jogui> normalmente saco un 10, pero me bajan un porron por faltas
<Jogui> y en catalan eso es mucho mas accentuado
<Jogui> guampa, aunque no tengas mas ideas, sabes mas o menos que puede estar pasando?
<Jogui> es posible que no detecte la tarjeta de red?
<nasser> yo normalmente tampoco, pero con esta novela si debido a que se trata de una novela sin asunto...
<Jogui> sin asunto?
<nasser> si, es un genero novelistico
<Jogui> pero de algo tratará la novela
<guampa> Jogui:  la placa esta detectada por el SO, pero aparentemente no levanta link. Si no es el cable tendria que ser la placa defectuosa, pero si tampoco es eso (por ejemplo con otro SO anda bien) entonces no se
<nasser> si, claro...
<Jogui> entiendo
<Jogui> pero la tarjeta sigue pudiendo ser defectuosa, n?
<Jogui> una subida de tension o algo
<Jogui> se lo haya cargado
<nasser> la trama narrativa esta compuesta por diferentes historias...
<Jogui> ah
<nasser> y en eso consiste nada, en la narracion subjetiva por parte de andre de diferentes historias: la de angustias, gloria y juan, ena...
<nasser> esas novelas tienen una clara influencia en su psicologia...
<ayudita> pues aqui sigo con mi dificultad para añadir las dos instalaciones de w7 al grub
<ayudita> probe la guia-ubuntu y nada
<nasser> Jogui: como te esta resultando el batx?
<Jogui> ningun suspenso
<Jogui> solo un 6 de dibujo
<Jogui> justito
<Jogui> pero todo lo otro bien ^
<Jogui> ^^
<ayudita> alguien puede ayudarme?
<nasser> de media que te queda?
<nasser> de momento, me refiero! xD
<Jogui> hm....
<Jogui> un .... 7,7
<Jogui> algo asi
<Jogui> pero no he estudiado casi nada :S
<ayudita> fosco_: hace un ratillo chateaba contigo. que me sugieres?
<nasser> a mi me queda un 8,6... aun asi, me gustaria llegar al 9
<Jogui> yeah, pues eso esta muy bien tio :D
<Jogui> lo unico que me rebienta ahora mismo son las lenguas y dibujo
<Jogui> buff
<R00teR> buenas
<nasser> a mi las lenguas se me dan muy bien: ingles (9,5), castellano (9,4) y catalan (8)
<Jogui> a mi ingles si
<nasser> y frances un 10 xD
<Jogui> este año fallo mas en castellano en catalan
<Jogui> y mira que eso es raro
<Jogui> x'D
<cousteau> oye, siento interrumpir, pero... el canal es para soporte y tal
<nasser> bueno yo hago solo literatura xD en catalan, he hecho fonetica xD
<nasser> ok, cousteau
<Jogui> coñi, perdon cousteau
<Jogui> ahora vamos mejor por MP
<Jogui> :D
<R00teR> !offtopic
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<cousteau> o en offtopic, si queréis...
<nasser> Jogui, abreme un privado o conectate al offtopic
<Reisilver> cousteau bien tío manten el orden o sino nos perdemos en el desorden
<carlosubuntu> pom pom
<Jogui> nasser, no pillas el mp?
<necorom> alguien sabe del porque al querer bajar una imagen de 9000 por 3000 pixeles se traba el Firefox y enseguida ubuntu?
<nasser_> necorom, que arquitectura tiene tu ordenador?
<necorom> 32 bits
<carlosubuntu> bueno no creo q zea generalizado
<R00teR> 9000 x 3000
<R00teR> WTF
<necorom> si
<necorom> WTF?
<necorom> claro primero la visualizo y pum
<necorom> logout
<casa> holaaa
<casa> necesito ayudaaa con la red
<R00teR> nunca vi una imagen tan grande
<casa> hay alguien que sepa de redes??
<R00teR> donde se aloja la imagen necorom, para intentar bajarla a ver si me pasa lo mismo
<necorom> :-( dejare de ver imagenes de ese tamaño
<necorom> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archivo:Montreal_Twilight_Panorama_2006.jpg
<necorom> visualizala
<casa> hay alguien que sepa de redes??
<R00teR> a mi me funciona bien necorom
<R00teR> boton derecho, guardar
<R00teR> perfecto sin problemas
<dzup2> casa: cual es el problema?
<cousteau> necorom, las imágenes muy grandes a veces dan problemas... yo una vez quise colgar un png de un par de megas y... ay
<necorom> mmm entonses no se que pasa ya son 2 veses
<cousteau> firefox usando el 8% RAM, y no mucho CPU
<cousteau> dónde te lo estás descargando y cómo?
<necorom> firefox
<necorom> lo visualizo
<cousteau> a dónde te lo estás descargando, digo
<necorom> click derecho guardar
<necorom> en descargas
<Jogui> enga amigos de #ubuntu-es
<Jogui> que vaya bien la noche, bona nit :P
<casa> dzup2 es que estoy compartiendo internet desde un celular con 3g a travez de mi pc que esta conectado a un ruter wifi con cable de red, todo esta funcionando perfecto, internet comparte sin problemas, pero si quiero meterme a vnc o ssh (al del pc servidor..el que entrega internet) obligadamente tengo que desconectar internet para poder conectarme, si dejo conectado internet 3g no puedo acceder a mi pc
<Slopht> tengo un problema cancele las actualizaciones del gestor de actulizaciones (osea no termino de instalar algunos paketes) y ahora ke kiero descargar e inatalar las actulizaciones no me deja me sale ke realice una actulizacion parcial y no se instala algunos paketes ya probe borrando la cache y temporales pero nada, uso ubuntu 10.04
<cousteau> necorom, a mí me va... tienes más pestañas abiertas?
<nasser> ~como se mantienen charlas privadas con el issir?
<casa> Slopht si no son muchos megas, haz la actualizacion parcial
<cousteau> necorom, como solución temporal... abre un terminal y ejecuta   wget http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archivo:Montreal_Twilight_Panorama_2006.jpg
<necorom> si como 3 mas
<Slopht> ya lo hice pero noe me actuliza algunas cabeceeras de kernel o ac tulizaciones de seguridad
<cousteau> necorom, con muchas cosas? (contenido flash, más imágenes...)
<casa> mmmmmm
<necorom> no solo texto
<cousteau> prueba parando el compiz: alt-F2 y   metacity --replace
<necorom> wget para que sirve?
<nasser> http://imagebin.org/130873 en el widget de pidgin de conky-colors no me aparecen los buddies! ayuda :S
<cousteau> descargar
<casa> necorom para descargar archivos
<necorom> ho gracias :-)
<necorom> by
<R00teR> joe
<R00teR> jaja
<Slopht> casa alguna ayuda?
<casa> Slopht estoy viendo
<xangua>  Slopht probaste con¿ : sudo apt-get install -fix
<Slopht> ke hace eso?
<casa> Slopht o puedes poner sudo apt-get install -f
<Slopht> xangua no reconoce -fix
<casa> en un terminal
<casa> que es lo mismo
<Slopht> si pero son las actulizaciones
<xangua> sudo apt-get install -f ***
<Slopht> pero la actulizacion no la realiza
<xangua> -f  Intenta corregir un sistema las dependencias incumplida
<casa> Slopht eso repara las dependencias, despues tienes q actualizar
<Slopht> pero necesito  saber ke paketes no instala
<Slopht> para aplicarle el install -f
<casa> Slopht haz un sudo apt-get dist-upgrade en el terminal y pegas el resultado en pastebin
<casa> Slopht !pastebin
<casa> !pastebin Slopht
<kubot> Slopht: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Slopht> si lo se kubot
<Slopht> gracias
<Slopht> pero con el comanfo sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<casa> si
<Slopht> ya creo ke lo esta solucionando esta descargando
<casa> ok
<casa> avisa si sale mal
<dzup2> casa: osea quieres conectar tu cell a el server ssh y o vnc ?
<Slopht> casa me explicas el comando?
<casa> y lo subes a pastebin
<Slopht> dist-upgrade
<casa> Slopht el comando hace una actualizacion completa de la distro
<casa> dzup2 no no no... quiero que pueda acceder a mi pc y a internet a la vez, ya que no puedo acceder a los 2 a la vez
<dzup2> que raro
<dzup2> como conectas a la red? wifi?
<casa> dzup2 si pongo un enlace de entrada o ip al pc puedo entrar pero no comparte internet
<casa> conecto por cable de red lan al router wifi
<dzup2> router->ethernet->pc->cell asi?
<casa> si
<dzup2> el cell es el que no tiene red?
<casa> el cell es el q tiene puerta de enlace o gateway e ip, el lan o red cableada no tiene gateway porque necesita compartir y si le pongo no comparte
<casa> el cell conecta sin problemas
<casa> pero cuando se conecta no puedo acceder a los servicios locales
<casa> como impresora por red, vnc, ssh, etc
<dzup2> entonces el problema es con la pc?
<dzup2> esque necesitas dar detalles, para diagnosticar bien,
<casa> mmmm es que no se donde esta el problema
<casa> yo creo que no es problema
<casa> porque todo funciona perfecto
<casa> pero conecto internet y ya no puedo acceder al pc
<casa> pero si a internet
<casa> y via wifi desde cualquier notebook o lo que sea
<dzup2> parece entonces que te conectas por el cell via NAT ...pero deja ver si entiendo, conectas el cell y tu pc ya no conecta a la internet pero tu cell si?
<casa> no, mi pc conecta a internet por el cell (el cell lo uso como modem 3g) y por el pc comparto internet a travez de un router wifi el cual esta conectado al pc via LAN
<dzup2> ah ya
<dzup2> y desde tu cell no puedes ver la pc, correcto?
<casa> no, desde otro equipo de la misma red wifi, no puedo acceder a la red LOCAL (impresora, vnc, ssh, etc) cuando el pc (servidor) esta conectado a internet (celular), pero si lo desconecto (internet), si puedo acceder a ssh vnc y lo demas
<dzup2> partece que estan usando diferentes gateaways
<dzup2> conecta y anota lo que sale con ipconfig   y desconecta y anota lo mismo para analizar
<casa> internet tiene gateway
<casa> y la red local no
<casa> ok
<dzup2> *ifconfig
<casa> dzup2 http://paste.ubuntu.com/550057/
<casa> eso es cuando esta conectado a internet
<dzup2> ok
<dzup2> la "otra" wifi estacion que ifconfig te sale
<dzup2> ?
<casa> mmmmm?
<casa> es q me conecto desde notebooks, ipods,iphones
<casa> uno tiene windows
<casa> winbugs
<casa> jaja
<casa> pero el problema viene de la config de la red
<dzup2> eso no importa, solo fijate si estan en la misma subnet
<casa> si estan 255.255.255.0
<dzup2> da cuenta que cuando tienes un router wifi traes 2 subnets ...una para el ethernet y otro para wifi
<dzup2> entonces si una esta por cable y otra por wifi, estaran en 2 subnets diferentes
<casa> voy a mandar un plano de como es la conexion
<dzup2> 255.x.x.x  es la mask, la subnet es en su caso 192.168.x.x  y otrea 192.168.x.x para wifi ...completamente diferentes
<dzup2> y si por ejemplo su ethernet esta en 192.168.0.x   y su wifi en 192.168.2.x   nota que estan en 2 subnets diferentes
<casa> y si estubiesen iguales?
<casa> es que lo configure con firestarter
<casa> dzup2 http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CCEQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fprobandoubuntu.blogspot.com%2F2009%2F08%2Fcompartir-internet-con-ubuntuprobado-en.html&rct=j&q=compartir%20internet%20ubuntu&ei=O4ciTYDWOYa8lQeo_vXSDA&usg=AFQjCNHV5EU5o95Gm4G_Ac0SFYkhb3ol7Q&cad=rja
<casa> dzup2 asi lo hice
<dzup2> reviza si estan en diferentes subnets.
<dzup2> "manualmente" usando ifconfig para cada cosa
<dzup2> haz un archivo y pastealo
<casa> ok
<dzup2> para analizarlo.
<casa> celular: 255.255.255.255
<Slopht> casa si me funciono gracias
<casa> LAN: 255.255.255.0
<casa> Slopht denada :)
<casa> dzup2 te refieres a que los 2 subnet mask tienen que ser iguales?
<Slopht> casa no necesesariamente
<Slopht> pero tu celular esta usando ip fuera de rango
<dzup2> eso es el mask
<Slopht> practicamente esta haciendo un boroadcast
<dzup2> no me intereza el mask
<casa> aaaaa ok
<casa> entonces como lo hago manualmente el ifconfig
<casa> ?
<Slopht> la mascara esta en 32 bits
<Slopht> casa ke es lo ke keires hacer exactamente?
<dzup2> esto es lo que importa analizar para cada cosa: inet addr:192.168.0.1  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<casa> Slopht es que tengo 3G entonces la ip es dinamica
<casa> dzup2 ok
<dzup2> esa info la sacas con ifconfig
<casa> dzup2 esto es de LAN:inet addr:192.168.0.1  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<casa> dzup2 y este del cell           inet addr:186.11.197.2  P-t-P:10.64.64.64  Mask:255.255.255.255
<Slopht> ta con subneting
<dzup2> ok, que dice la otra pc?
<dzup2> y el router
<casa> espera voy a ver
<dzup2> el router en las dos formas, el server ethernet y el dhcp server wifi
<casa> como veo el router?? desde el otro pc?
<dzup2> http://192.168.1.0 *click*
<casa> ok en mi caso termina en .1
<dzup2> bien
<dzup2> en tu router nota que valores te da para cable ethertnet y el la seccion wifi que valores entrega a las pcs
<nasser> guampa estas?
<nasser> descubri como esconder el icono .desktop
<guampa> yeap
<guampa> como?
<nasser> http://armandodiaz.wordpress.com/2008/06/14/tip-ocultar-iconos-en-tu-escritorio/
<nasser> se te esconden todos los iconos en el escritorio, yo no sueelo poner nada, guampa
<casa> router: LAN ip address: 192.168.1.1 subnet mask: 255.255.255.0        WAN: ip: 192.168.0.104   subnet mask: 255.255.255.0   default gateway: 192.168.0.1
<casa> dzup2 router: LAN ip address: 192.168.1.1 subnet mask: 255.255.255.0        WAN: ip: 192.168.0.104   subnet mask: 255.255.255.0   default gateway: 192.168.0.1
<dzup2> eso se ve mal
<casa> dzup2 wireless: ip 192.168.1.1
<guampa> ah ya me imagino como es
<guampa> pos si
<casa> dzup2 y que tengo que cambiar?
<nasser> guampa: yo lo hice, pq la verdad es que queda bien feo ese icono jaja! ademas no suelo poner nada en el escritorio
<guampa> igual otra opcion es que guardes el .desktop en otra carpeta que no sea el escritorio, la abras con el nautilus y desde ahi hagas al drag and drop
<dzup2> si tu router trae default gateway: 192.168.0.1    y tu pc tiene 192.168.0.1   como ip, quiere decir que de tu cell va a tu pc y del pc a tu router y de ahi para las demas pcs
<dzup2> correcto?
<casa> dzup2 si
<dzup2> ahora entiendo, hmm
<casa> dzup2 tengo que cambiar la ip mask del router?
<dzup2> haber dale ping 192.168.0.1   desde otra pc-dispositivo abajo del router
<casa> ok
<casa> dzup2 sale 64 bytes from 192.168.0.1:  icmp_req=1 ttl=63 time=2.98 ms y eso se repite hasta que lo paro
<nasser> cada vez estoy mas asombrado de las posibilidades de linux
<dzup2> te facilitaria mas las cosas si pudieras conectar el router directo al cell
<dzup2> casa ...ok esta bien, parece que si conecta bien
<dzup2> haber dale un ping a yahoo.com desde esa maquina
<casa> ok
<casa> si
<casa> esta bien
<casa> sale lo mismo pero con el server de yahoo
<dzup2> ok, entonces si da ping a yahoo.com ...correcto?
<dzup2> bien.
<casa> si
<dzup2> veamos, que servicio no te conecta?
<casa> el vnc
<casa> tengo un servidor de vnc (pc servidor) y ahora no me conecta pero si desconecto internet si
<dzup2> en el servidor vnc escribe esto: netstat -ar | grep 5900
<cousteau> dónde están el servidor y el cliente?
<casa> ok
<dzup2> servidor
<casa> y ahora?
<cousteau> en una red local?
<dzup2> cell -> pc -> router -> demas pcs   cousteau
<dzup2> que dice?
<casa> nada
<cousteau> vamos, en una red local... y te intentas conectar con la IP local?
<dzup2> en el servidor estas seguro que el vnc server esta arriba?
<casa> si
<casa> porque si desconecto internet ahora puedo controlar el pc, de lo contrario, no
<dzup2> abre esa pc (servidor) y dale: vinagre 192.168.0.1    ...lo cierras, solo comprueba que si conecta
<casa> dzup2 si conecta
<dzup2> ok desde la otra pc, abajo del router dale: vinagre 192.168.0.1
<dzup2> di si conectas
<casa> ok
<casa> ok
<casa> no conecta
<dzup2> ahh, firewall
<dzup2> haber pega esto en paste: sudo iptables -L
<casa> ok
<Alff21> hola , como estan?? ,
<juanito_> hi
<dzup2> casa: eso en el servidor vnc
<casa> dzup2 ok ya lo puse, espero a que termine?
<Alff21> tengo un problema , al abrir un video mpg , se ven muchas rayas , no puedo ver el video , otros videos , en formato mov , se ven ok ,
<dzup2> y pegalo en pastebin
<Alff21> saben como podria arreglarlo ??
<casa> ok
<casa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/550068/
<casa> dzup2 http://paste.ubuntu.com/550068/
<dzup2> hmm que flojera desifrar eso, heh
<dzup2> el mio trae nomas 3 lineas
<casa> jeje
<casa> pero es el firewall?
<dzup2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/550069/   este es el mio
<dzup2> claro que yo no soy ezquizofrenico
<casa> jajajaj y porque el mio es tan largo??
<dzup2> yo diria que si, pues conectas localmente, te pueden hacer pings pero vnc puerto 5900 (default) si conecta
<dzup2> y externo no,
<casa> pero no desde otro notebook
<casa> exacto
<casa> crees que sea firestarter?
<dzup2> casa: prueba con otros servicios, que tengas instalados, pero casi seguro que tus reglas firewalls te impiden aceptar conexiones
<casa> ok
<casa> ssh
<casa> tampoco funciona
<dzup2> y ssh localhost <- en el server funciona?
<casa> si
<dzup2> si debe ser tu firewall, no uso firestart, analiza tu firestart en el ultimo de los casos, con iptables flush todas las reglas
<casa> ok
<casa> voy a ver como agregar excepciones
<casa> a iptables
<dzup2> pero antes de hacer eso, asegurate que que si borras las reglas firestart seguira trabajando,
<casa> ok
<casa> osea reinicio el servicio?
<dzup2> (no uso firestarter, uso iptables) de todas formas firestarter funciona con i9ptables
<casa> ok
<dzup2> deshabilita firestarter y prueba, etc
<casa> sudo service firestarter iptables restart?
<dzup2> si seria asi, pon stop en lugar de restaret
<casa> ok
<casa> gracias voy a probar
<dzup2> no uso firestarter ...señalo
<casa> dzup2 si finalizo firestarter puedo acceder!!! yupiii
<casa> pero no tengo internet en los otros pcs
<casa> :(
<casa> pero si en el local
<gabriel__> alguien me puede aydar con 2 discos duros y home?
<xrax063> que necesitas gabriel_?
<casa> dzup2 lo hiceeeee wiiiiiiiiiii
<casa> dzup2 muchisimas graciaaaassss
<casa> dzup2 no hubiese podido solo
<gabriel__> tengo 2 discos duros,1 ide de 120 GB y un solid state 32 GB, desde que instaléKXStudio (ubuntu studio con KDE) en ext3, colgué home en el de 120 GB, quiero hacer un enlace simbólico o duro (no se muy bien cual) para que todos los archivos que use y guarde queden en el ide, de hecho hay home em el solid state también.
<casa> gabriel eso lo haces cuando lo instalas y te pregunta por las particiones
<xrax063> y si mueves todo el /home a otra particion?
<xrax063> http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Mover_home_a_partici%C3%B3n_distinta
<xrax063> o incluso puedes copiarlo
<gabriel__> tengo entendido que hay archivos ocultos y scripts de configuración que deben estar en home también, por esa razón hice esto desde el principio.
<xrax063> si pero al mover el /home las dependencias tambien se actualizan
<xrax063> en nada te va  a afectar
<xrax063> e incluso es recomendando en muchos sitios de Linux esta practica
<xrax063> :)
<gabriel__> ok, ¿que hago?, debo mencionar que uso KDE.
<xrax063> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/550074/
<casa> dzup_ graciaaaasss
<casa> dzup_ por que el cambio de nombre?
<casa> dzup_ dzup2?
<gabriel__> de hecho dolphin solo muestra un /home (con espacio de 10 Gb y con los archivos que yo especifiqué para el ide), la carpeta personal muestra el home supuesto para el solid state, creo hay problemas ya que se dolphin se traba y crashea cuando trato de cambierme y ver las propiedades del otro directorio. incluso todo el SO ya se me trabó una vez.
<dzup2> es mi vnz
<casa> ok
<casa> dzup2 funciono perfecto
<dzup2> znc**
<dzup2> lo solucionaste?
<casa> dzup2 era problema del firestarter
<casa> dzup2 siii
<dzup2> ahh, me alegro, se me hacia bien raro heh
<casa> dzup2 muchisimas graciaas
<dzup2> de nada
<casa> dzup2 jajaj sabes que conexion ocupan los juegos como urban terror http ftp??
<casa> ya que le di permiso a ssh y vnc
<casa> digo para jugar por lan
<dzup2> ejecuta en juego, despues en terminal analiza: netstat -ar
<casa> ok
<casa> graciassss
<dzup2> me imagino que abres los puertos esos x cada cosa que quieras
<casa> jajaj si
<casa> y solo con permiso a mi ip
<casa> para q solo me pueda meter yo
<dzup2> netstat sin el -ar
<casa> jaja
<casa> ok
<casa> lo pruebo ahora
<casa> dzup2 gracias denuevo, solo tengo que agregar la ip del pc que quiera jugar
<casa> dzup2 me voy, si no fuese por tu ayuda no hubiese podido hacerlo
<casa> dzup2 buenas noches
<dzup2> ok
<casa> graciaaasss
<casa> ;)
<R00teR> dzup2,
<dzup2> si
<R00teR> tengo una duda
<R00teR> tengo 4GB de ram fisica
<R00teR> y como 18 GB de swap
<R00teR> me he pasado un poco no?
<R00teR> he mirado con el comando free
<dzup2> pr segun 2g
<R00teR> y no se usa el swap
<dzup2> pero no creo que afecte, al contrario es mejor
<R00teR> eso creia yo
<R00teR> pero al ver que no se usa en absoluto
<R00teR> estoy confuso
<dzup2> si se usa
<Slopht> tengo un problema la barra de social no me aparece(donde puedes escribir para postear en twitter y facebook)  en ubuntu 10.04
<dzup2> cuando se necesita, se recomienda tener swap  2x RAM instalada
<R00teR> joe yo tengo 4x ram + extra
<R00teR> jaja
<R00teR> pero no se si me he pasado un poco
<R00teR> Swap:     18726084          0   18726084
<R00teR> 0 usad
<R00teR> used
<dzup2> esta bien, no te preocupes
<Slopht> dzup2, me ayudas?
<dzup2> pegua aqui la pregunta, si alguien la sabe te contesta
<TrueNhero> ok
<Slopht> no me aparece la barra donde pedues escribir al facebook o twitter donde sale la foto por donde cierras cesión bueno esa barra ya no me aparece :s
<xangua> clic derecho en el panel> añadir> indicador
<dzup2> una cosa menos de que preocuparte :p
<R00teR> juas
<Slopht> nada
<GabyMine> Hola, amm, me comentaron que aqui me podian ayudar, soy nueva en ubuntu y tengo un problema con el audio
<guampa> detalles GabyMine
<GabyMine> Despues de un rato de escuchar cualquier cosa con sonido, se mutea automaticamente y aunque lo desmutee, cualquier sonido incluyendo kmess hace que se mutee inmediatamente
<GabyMine> pense que era por haber instalado vlc y lo desinstale y nada, tmb pense k fue por flash y tmb lo desinstale y el problema continua
<guampa> KDE?
<GabyMine> si
<GabyMine> aunque acabo de poner el kde, tenia gnome y paso lo mismo
<guampa> te fijaste en los logs a ver si aparece algo?
<GabyMine> no se como hacer eso.. solo llevo 2 dias con ubuntu/kubuntu (y es mi primer distro)
<guampa> abri una terminal y escribi "sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<GabyMine> ok, ya lo instale
<guampa> ahora tail -n 2000 /var/log/syslog | pastebinit
<guampa> y pasame el url
<kurama10> puedes usar alsamixer en vez del q viene por defaul en ubuntu eso a mi me sirvio
<GabyMine> http://pastebin.com/FGgYWuiG
<GabyMine> Ahorita tengo el kmix, pero cuando tenia gnome CREO que era otro y tenia el mismo problema
<guampa> en la linea 655 del paste aparece un mensaje del kernel medio raro
<guampa> hda irq timing workaround blabla
<guampa> buscando ese mensaje aparecen un par de reportes de bugs, puede ser un problema en el kernel
<guampa> el nucleo linux que estas usando
<GabyMine> D:
<guampa> podes intentar con otro kernel a ver si anda mejor
<GabyMine> podria intentarlo, si, pero no se como
<guampa> hemmmm
<guampa> dejame ver
<R00teR> donde encuentro el "aliases"
<R00teR> ¿?
<guampa> en /etc
<R00teR> si, debería pero no está
<R00teR> :S
<guampa> GabyMine, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/267913 es el thread con los reportes
<uBOTu-fr> Ubuntu bug 267913 in linux "hda-intel: IRQ timing workaround is activated for card #0. Suggest a bigger bdl_pos_adj" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<guampa> ahi un par de soluciones tiran, que a algunos les anduvo
<guampa> puede ser que zafes o que nio
<GabyMine> ok, voy a probar, gracias
<guampa> y al final queda ver si con otro kernel zafas
<guampa> ok si necesitas ayuda chifla
<TrueNhero> estoy sufriendo por temperatura con ubuntu
<TrueNhero> no se como limitarle los nucleos
<guampa> TrueNhero que temps tenes?
<TrueNhero> 70
<guampa> wups
<TrueNhero> pero es laptop tx1000
<guampa> ta queinchi
<guampa> limitarle los nucleos no creo que te ayude, si recalienta es un prob de ventilacion lo mas probable
<kurama10> TrueNhero, que procesador tienes
<kurama10> ?
<guampa> R00teR: aliases creo que se instala cuando instalas un MTA, tipo postfix por ejemplo
<TrueNhero> amd
<R00teR> guampa, es que intentaba usarlo con cron
<R00teR> pero no importa
<R00teR> gracias
<kurama10> R00teR, se instala con sendmail
<kurama10> el aliases
<R00teR> se nota que es una instalación limpia verdad
<R00teR> :D
<R00teR> gracias kurama10
<R00teR> lo instalare
<kurama10> R00teR, para que lo vas a usar
<kurama10> ?
<R00teR> se supone que para recibir correo de cron
<kurama10> a yap pero esta en el syslog
<kurama10> ahi le puedes decir tambien
<guampa> postfix, sendmail o courier te van a servir
<guampa> cualquier mta
<kurama10> si no mas recuerdo
<R00teR> y donde esta syslog
<R00teR> xD
<R00teR> root@CarlosX64:~# find syslog
<R00teR> find: «syslog»: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<kurama10> http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/5476
<kurama10> mmmta
<kurama10> bueno si instalalo por que si vas a necesitar un mta para enviarte tus correos de alertas
<R00teR> de todos modos tambien tenia que instalar syslog
<kurama10> yep
<kurama10> en centos o debian ya lo traen
<kurama10> digo mas los centos o los redhat
<R00teR> si instalo syslog se inicia al arranque?
<guampa> me voy al sobre, hasta luego parnas
<kurama10> R00teR, si
<kurama10> automaticamente lo agrega la instalacion
<kurama10> usas ubuntu R00teR verdad
<R00teR> ah pues entonces perfecto
<R00teR> si
<R00teR> maverick
<kurama10> ok
<kurama10> que es lo que vas hacer
<kurama10> o que notificaciones necesitas
<kurama10> digo que tal si se puede otra solucion
<R00teR> estoy probando nomas
<kurama10> a ok
<kurama10> ta bien
<R00teR> aprendiendo un poco
<R00teR> :)
<R00teR> gracias por ofrecer ayuda
<kurama10> para estamos
<TrueNhero> puedo correr ubuntu full con esto en el  ps3 http://geohot.com/
<TrueNhero> ??
<benadicto16> buenos dias
<kurama10> buenos dias alla, buenas noches aqui en mexico
<kurama10> jejeje
<benadicto16> jaja, hombre qui aun vale buenas noches que no ah salido el sol aun
<kurama10> jajaja ok
<kurama10> que hora es alla
<kurama10> ?
<n-iCe> Igual aquí en México, 12:54am, kurama10 si son buenos días
<kurama10> n-iCe, bueno si
<kurama10> jajaja
<benadicto16> aqui 7:55
<kurama10> benadicto16, ok
<EGCdigital> del chancho su webo
<n-iCe> Qué parte de México eres kurama10
<kurama10> del defectuoso
<kurama10> d.f
<dzup> el uico virus ahi son los chilangos :p
<t0ken_> alguien me podria ayudar como saber el estado de mi bateria en ubuntu
<benadicto16> t0ken, has mirado  en sistema-administracion?
<t0ken_> bueno en conky
<dzup> t0ken_: en mi caso esta aqui: cat /proc/acpi/battery/CMB1/state
<benadicto16> en el unico sitio que encontre la biblia de unix es una apgina web de descarga de musica de reggaeton (increible) xD
<t0ken_> dzup pero no pongo $
<kurama10> dzup, si ya que la conotacion de chilango se le da a la gente que viene  de los estados a quedarse en el df
<t0ken_> hay que instalar los sensores no?
<dzup>  cat /proc/acpi/battery/CMB1/state|grep remaining
<dzup> remaining capacity:      130 mAh
<kurama10> digo uno es defeño como seria y los demas son chilangos
<dzup> ...en mi cao, pero een sintesis, los valores se almacenan en /proc   y como es acpi aqui esta ahi, los programas de monitoreo no hacen una cosa mas que leer esos valoes.
<dzup> asi sea conky
<t0ken_> ok
<dzup> ...o  un programa grafico de cualquier tipo gnome, kde etc
<dzup> t0ken_:  es bueno algundia que te entre la curiusidad ver cada uno de los archivos en /proc y analizarlos, asi conoceras mas a tu linux.
<t0ken_> ok esque la ves pasada se me apago la laptop por falta de bateria y nose como monitorisarla
<dzup> a menos que lo quites, el gnome trae un icono con esa info, tambien kde
<t0ken_> oo nose cual sea
<t0ken_> no eh visto muy bien
<dzup> t0ken_: /usr/lib/gnome-applets/battstat-applet-2 --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_Batts
<dzup> en mi caso, pero en su caso, click derecho al panel, y addicionar ...escoges el de la bateria y ya debera funcionar.
<dzup> t0ken_: /usr/lib/gnome-applets/battstat-applet-2
<t0ken_> ya me salio el icono en el panel
<dzup> es la clave.
<t0ken_> oye si sabes de conky como es el comando en terminal para hacer que mi ubuntu detecte en conky la bateria
<dzup> conky es una verdadera perdida de recursos, no me gusta.
<t0ken_> ok
<dzup> todo lo que ocupas esta en el panel, conky le alenta la pc, no lo recomiendo (aunque se vea"bonito")
<n-iCe> dzup: eres mexicano?
<dzup> si
<n-iCe> Qué parte
<dzup> bajio
<dzup> occidente
<n-iCe> Guanajuato?
<n-iCe> Querétaro?
<dzup> centro occidente
<dzup> edo, reservado
<dzup> como dijo la india maria: ni de aqui ni de alla :p
 * dzup se retira, saludos.
<n-iCe> soy del edo de méxico
<n-iCe> descansa
<t0ken_> alguien sabe donde estan todos los valores de conky
<t0ken_> cual es la web
<francisco__> hola
<francisco__> alguien me puede ayudar?
<francisco__> estaba formateando usando ext4 un usb
<francisco__> y lo cancelé
<francisco__> ahora no me  lo reconoce
<fosco_> buenas
<benadicto16> buenas
<alexander> aaaaahhhh
<alexander> +
<alexander> mi ubuntu se reinicia continuamente al encender el ordenata
<alexander> me dice que la particion /dev/sda6 tiene errores
<fosco_> alexander, arranca en modo recuperacion y haz un análisis del sistema de ficheros
<fosco_> seguramente contiene algun error
<alexander> no puedo tampoco
<alexander> no me deja acceder a ninguna shell
<fosco_> pues arranca con el cd de instalacion y hazlo desde ahi
<alexander> voy
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<Nemo-II> buenmos dias
<alexander> ya voy paciencia xd
<alexander> esta checkeando...
<alexander> me dice que está limpio esa partición
<alexander> bieeeeeeeeeeeenn ha arrancado
<fosco_> entonces el mensaje será otro
<fosco_> ok
<alexander> nooo
<alexander> Read only
<alexander> no puedo escribir en la particion /home
<alexander> error ICEautority
<alexander> tampoco puedo borrar archivos
<fosco_> si esta readonly es logico
<alexander> ein
<alexander> he dejado de ser propietario de mi propio home?
<benadicto16> que comando uso para ver las dns desde consola?
<alexander> me dice que el propietario de mi home es root
<benadicto16> ifconfig no me dice las dns que utilizo
<erAbuelo> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<benadicto16> erAbuelo, gracias.
<erAbuelo> dnd
<alexander> aaaaa
<alexander> he reiniciado y me dice que el owner de mi home es root xd
<fosco_> alexander, has arrancado el sistema normal o estas en el liveCD?
<alexander> estoy en el ordenador de manera normal
<alexander> me sale el mensaje de lo de ICEauthority
<fosco_> ok, para recuperar la propiedad de tus archivos ejecuta sudo chown -R tu_usuario:tu_usuario /home/tu_usuario
<alexander> si ya he consultado en el irc en inglés
<alexander> ya funciona normalmente
<fosco_> ok
<benadicto16> han echo whois a microsoft?
<Lostizytu> una consulta : que significa   al hacer ifconfig , lo : bucle local
<Lostizytu> link encap : bucle local
<Lostizytu> :S
<fosco_> lo es un interfaz de red virtual
<fosco_> defina una red de un solo miembro: localhost
<fosco_> define*
<Lostizytu> interfaz de red local? y pa q sirve eso
<Lostizytu> :S
<Lostizytu> red virtual, sorry
<fosco_> pues para muchas cosas
<Lostizytu> como cuales? puedo cambiar el mtu de ella?
<fosco_> por ejemplo para poder probar tu servidor apache incluso sin tener conexion a internet
<fosco_> puedes cambiar el mtu aunque no tiene mucho sentido
<Lostizytu> fosco_: lo q pasa es q cambie el mtu de mi tarjeta de red y optimizo demasiado
<fosco_> al interfaz "lo" lo que hagas en la tarjeta de red no le afecta
<Lostizytu> fosco_: pero pa salir de mi duda
<Lostizytu> xd
<Lostizytu> en terreno, sorry me encanta hacer pruebas
<Lostizytu> :!
<fosco_> pruedes hacer las pruebas q quieras
<Lostizytu> me podrias ayudar como cambiar el mtu de el " lo "
<fosco_> sudo ifconfig lo mtu XXX
<fosco_> man ifconfig para más datos
<Lostizytu> muchas gracias man , se puede dejar fijo eso?
<Lostizytu> en caso q me vaya bien con la prueba?
<fosco_> deberías agregarlo a los scripts de arranque
<Lostizytu> gracias
<Lostizytu> fosco_:
<Lostizytu> no optimizo asi como cuando optimize el eth0
<benadicto16> los programa emulados con wine tienen funciones de red?
<abdabanesha> buenas a todos
<brahem> ola
<abdabanesha> me gustaria que me comentaraais como ejecutar cpufreq, con cual comando lo invoco, pues me gustaria poder hacer un script para que no me pida permisos de admin constantemente cuando cambio la frecuencia de mi cpu
<abdabanesha> gracias
<brahem> xD
<brahem> creo q hay una opcion por defecto  en ubuntu
<brahem> para poner el rendimiento de tu cpu en el panel
<abdabanesha> no me gustaria eso
<abdabanesha> la tengo ya
<abdabanesha> pero es que me hace falta el comando que se usa para lanzarlo
<brahem> ps descargate conky
<brahem> googlea
<brahem> yo no me lo se no utilizo ubuntu
<brahem> prueva poniendo conky
<abdabanesha> es que uso arch
<abdabanesha> asi que me hace falta el comando
<abdabanesha> he provado con cpufreq pero nada
<brahem> entonces
<brahem> i con CPU asecas q te sale
<abdabanesha> lo preguntaba porque los comandos son los mismos en todo gnu
<abdabanesha> nada
<abdabanesha> es que asi puedo asignarle la tecla especial del superhibrid engine en mi Eee pc
<abdabanesha> y necesito el comando
<juanito_> de donde me descargo las Bibliotecas LSB 4.0 (Base estándar para Linux
<gazz> alguien sabe como iniciar los fan?
<brahem> fan?
<R00teR> cpufreq-selector
<rolando> una pregunta... alguien a trabajado con motion..!?¿?¿ el programa para utilizar las webcam como camaras de vigilancia..
<rolando> buenas..
<rolando> alguien me puede decir como puedo utilizar un servidor FTP
<rolando>  es decir, uno en el que pueda tener un usuario y contraseña... puede ser un ftp publico, pero yo no se de ninguno
<fosco_> rolando no conozco ninguno que te de usuario gratuito, por que no montas el tuyo propio?
<rolando> fosco_, creo que me va a tocar montarlo..! ya que me cansado de buscar y nada.. x(
<fosco_> de todas maneras muchas veces la misma empresa q te da acceso a internet te ofrece servicio ftp
<fosco_> pero como es muy poco usado no lo anuncian mucho
<fosco_> tambien puedes usar otras alternativas como dropbox o ubuntu one
<erAbuelo> re
<JuanMarquez> Ando buscando un software que permita a las personas de manera individuar anotar un listado de cosas por hacer (pendientes) no importa el orden, y que les permita ir desarrollando las actividades u ordenarlas etc. (para los que no comprenden bien el tema, esto no es una agenda o calendario, es otro tipo de gestión)
<fosco_> JuanMarquez: creo que lo q buscas es tasque
<JuanMarquez> fosco_, vale voy a mirar en la web y le comento
<erUSUL> JuanMarquez: algun software del tipo Get Things Done ( GTD ) hay varios para linux incluido org mode para emacs
<Cibort> Hola
<Cibort> Tengo el siguiente problema
<Cibort> linx@linx-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get update
<Cibort> E: No se pudo bloquear /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Recurso temporalmente no disponible)
<Cibort> E: No se pudo bloquear el directorio de listas
<Cibort> _________
<Cibort> No puedo ocupar los repositorios
<fosco_> Cibort: eso es que tienes algun otro gestor de paquetes en marcha
<fosco_> quizá el centro de software o el gestor de actualizaciones
<Cibort> Tengo synaptic cerrado
<benadicto16> buenas
<Cibort> fosco_, no tengo niuno abierto,  mira en Origenes de Software
<Cibort> Me aparece esto
<fosco_> "origenes del software" ES un gestor de paquetes
<Cibort> No se pudieron descargar todos los índices de los repositorios
<Cibort> El repositorio quizá no esté disponible o no se pudo contactar con él por problemas en la red. Si hay disponible una versión más antigua del índice que falló, se usará esa versión. En caso contrario el repositorio se ignorará. Compruebe su conexión de red y que la dirección del repositorio esté escrita correctamente en las preferencias.
<brahem> Cibort cierra todo
<Cibort> fosco_, estaba cerrado
<Cibort> Lo abri recien
<Cibort> Okey, voy a reiniciar
<Cibort> Y vuelvo
<Cibort> Asi me aseguro que este todo cerrado
<fosco_> si estás 100% seguro de que no hay ningun otro gestor de paquetes en marcha simplemente borra el archivo de bloqueo
<fosco_> sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<fosco_> si no estás 100% seguro te recomiendo un reinicio
<fosco_> parece que optó por lo segundo
<brahem> si
<brahem> xD
<brahem> la gente no se espera  x)
<brahem> fosco_ saludos q tal andas :)
<fosco_> aqui estamos, esperando que lleguen los reyes
<brahem> x)! tas portado bien :)
<fosco_> re-bien
<Cibort> Ya lo borre
<fosco_> ok
<brahem> fosco_ para editar conky
<brahem> q seria nano conky?
<fosco_> gedit ~/.conkurc
<fosco_> gedit ~/.conkyrc
<Cibort> Se soluciono, por cierto, gracias
<Cibort> :)
<fosco_> de nada Cibort
<benadicto16> para aprender mas a fondo sobre unix debería cambiar de libro? estoy leyendo "la biblia de unix" pero parece estar casi mas orientado a la programación, quizas sea mejor algun libro de administracion de sistemas?
<benadicto16> es que es un tochin el libro
<ubuntu> hola
<fosco_> necesitas aprender unix?
<ubuntu> ubuntu 9.10 aun tiene soporte?
<benadicto16> no para nada
<benadicto16> hobby
<fosco_> yo aprendería linux, tiene más futuro
<benadicto16> fosco_, conoces algun buen libro¿
<benadicto16> recomendado, libros hay muchos
<fosco_> como base la s guías "Linux instalacion y primeros pasos" y "La guía del enrutador", pero lo mejor es usarlo e ir leyendo lo q se publica en blogs, revistas online y foros especializados
<fosco_> cualquier libro en el momento de acabarse ya está anticuado
<benadicto16> ya, de esos mirare ahora los contenidos a ver que me sirve
<benadicto16> ty
<brahem> gracias fosco_
<fosco_> de nada
 * XuMuK собираецо переустанавливать систему
<XuMuK> и
 * XuMuK думает что ставить: 10.10 или 10.04?
<XuMuK> 10.10 всё такая же глючная?
<m4v> !ru XuMuK
<kubot> XuMuK: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<m4v> XuMuK: ahora, usa español aquí.
<XuMuK> о_О
<XuMuK> me he equivocado de canal))
<Cibort> :P
<brahem> Cibort arreglaste el problema :)
<file_not_found> al ejecutar xmoto en ubuntu 10.04
<file_not_found> me da este error http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/550312/
<file_not_found> tengo una ati radeon shappire VGA compatible controller V730 Pro AGP [Radeon HD 4600 Series]
<yemino> exit
<file_not_found> holaa
<gledof> afs
<benadicto16> que gusto da no tenes que instalar drivers de impresora ni de na
<pipo65> buenas
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<pipo65> hola Tarrasquero
<gledof> buenas
<pipo65> comoandas
 * pipo65 esta contento con su firefox
<Tarrasquero> hi
<pipo65> buenas
<pipo65> alguien sabe de algun antiporno para linux
<Lancro> vi uno en la pagina del ubuntu christian edition
<Lancro> busca la distro en google, lleva uno incorporado
<Lancro> no se si vendra cual es
<guampa> squid + dansguardian ?
<pipo65> probe christian en firefox
<pipo65> pero bloquea lo que le parece
<pipo65> me bloqueo la pagina de arba
<guampa> arba es inmoral
<pipo65> si por lo que cobran
<pipo65> pero no era para q el antiporn lo detecte
<pipo65> y lo peor es que me dejo pasar la pag venus.com.ar
<pipo65> esa si es inmoral si se presisase
<guampa> no se mucho de bloqueos porno pero con squid y dans guardian creo que deberia andar
<guampa> sino googlea linux parental control
<guampa> una vez vi un articulo por ahi
<Lancro> vaya no conocia venus.com.ar, gracias xD
<pipo65> jjajaa
<pipo65> encontre algo que parece bueno
<pipo65> gubble
<pipo65> ya q le pide permisos a un servidor
<pipo65> de cada sitio q no esta listado
<pipo65> y es para firefox
<guampa> control parental en el cliente es un poco facil de pasar
<pipo65> guampa: pero mientras funcione a medias
<pipo65> es suficiente para los inspectores municipales
<guampa> seguro
<pipo65> se me presento lo de armar un ciber
<pipo65> con 6 maquinas
<pipo65> y casi seguro q le pondre linux a todas
<pipo65> ademas de instalar orca
<guampa> siempre me imagino una arquitectura que armaria si se me presentara eso
<pipo65> los dueños de este ciber me dijeron como requisito que funcione algo como msn
<pipo65> algo para navegar como firefox
<pipo65> el antiporn y un screen reader en español
<pipo65> tienen muchos clientes ciegos
<pipo65> ovio q el antiporn no creo q sea para ellos
<guampa> siempre pueden buscar jadeos y otro tipo de sonidos no cristianos
<pipo65> y mientras tenga esas cosas q piden puedo poner linux en las maquinas
<guampa> hehehe
<pipo65> si suena gracioso un ciego escuchando y tocandose
<pipo65> eso es muy fuerte para mi
<pipo65> jajajja
<guampa> jajajajaja
<novalettre> ^
<guampa> bueno tienen derecho a una p**a tambien
<guampa> jajajajaja
<pipo65> eso si pagan por usar un box
<novalettre> ubuntu para las masas!! ubuntu para las p**as!!
<oscar> hola, tengo problemas para montar un disco duro, me pueden ayudar?
<guampa> jajajajajaja
<pipo65> habalndo de sexo oscar no puede montar
<pipo65> el disco
<guampa> que dolor
<pipo65> oscar: el disco es sata
<oscar> no se deja montar
<pipo65> ni manualmente
<pipo65> fdisk -l
<pipo65> fijate el nombre del device
<pipo65> o dispositivo
<oscar> el disco duro usualmente lo conectaba por usb y ubutu lo montaba automaticamente
<pipo65> y pueba sudo mount /dev/dispositivo
<pipo65> oscar: el disco usb en que formato esta
<pipo65> ntfs o algun ext
<oscar> NTFS
<pipo65> habras desinstalado ntfs-3g
<pipo65> igualmente hay que ver si el usb te lo detecta
<pipo65> lsusb
<oscar> hace un par de semanas, lo conecte, y nautilus dejo de responder, cheque los programas en el monitor del sistema, y vi que mount simplemente usaba el 100 % del prosesador y no respondia
<oscar> checare si esta instalado ntfs-3g
<pipo65> oscar: primero fijate si el usb te lo detecta
<pipo65> lsusb
<pipo65> haslo con el disco conectado y sin conectar
<pipo65> a ver si encuentras diferencia
<pipo65> esa diferencia puede ser el disco
<oscar> el disco duro funciona bien con windows vista
<pipo65> si pero el problema en linux puede estar en otro lugar
<oscar> y le pase el chkdsk y no reporta problemas
<pipo65> no necesariamente puede ser el disco
<oscar> ntfs-3g esta instalado
<oscar> si lo detecta el USB
<pipo65> pueba a montarlo
<pipo65> a mano
<oscar> solo mount se para cuando esta ya el disco para leer
<oscar> como lo monto manualmente?
<novalettre> estas usando un stata-to-usb?
<pipo65> mount /dev/sdb1
<oscar> lo intentare asi
<pipo65> mount /dev/sdc1
<pipo65> no se si tienes otros dispositivos
<oscar> solo tengo el raton conectado a otro puerto USB
<pipo65> si pero eso no hace diferencia
<pipo65> solo montara dispositivos de disco
<oscar> me da este mensaje:
<pipo65> !paste
<oscar> mount: según mtab, /dev/sdb1 ya está montado en /media/HOME NTFS
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<oscar> montaje erróneo
<oscar> disculpas, lo hare asi en la prox
<novalettre> oscar
<novalettre> estas usando algun dispositivo para convbertir sata a usb
<pipo65> se llama home ntfs tu disco
<oscar> si
<novalettre> prueba desconectar la corriente y conectarla
<pipo65> es un case
<oscar> si, la corriente la toma del puerto
<pipo65> es un disco portatil
<pipo65> o un case
<novalettre> deberias encontrar una carpeta llamada HOME NTFS, dentro de la carpeta media
<pipo65> por q el case usa trafo
<novalettre> ese es el disco
<pipo65> en cambio el disco portatil usa solo el usb
<novalettre> ha
<novalettre> no sabia pipo
<oscar> es portatil, solo usa la corriente del puerto USB
<novalettre> recien me uno
<oscar> de hecho lo he usado ya por mas de un año, y no habia tenido problemas con el
<novalettre> ya vengo, tengo que conectar otra pc
<pipo65> es q te cambio el nombre de el dispositivo
<Killman> hola
<oscar> sera problema de configuración?
<pipo65> fijate en /media
<pipo65> dentro de el directorio /media
<Killman> alguien sabe un comando con iptables para activar el nat (compartir internet de eth1 a eth0)
<pipo65> hay un directorio /home ntfs
<oscar> en media no aparece
<guampa> Killman: iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<pipo65> oscar:
<guampa> Killman: iptables -P FORWARD ACCEPT
<pipo65> en /mnt/sdb1
<guampa> Killman: y sysctl -w net.ipv4.ip_forward=1
<Killman> guampa: ok gracias
<oscar> pipo65: en mnt aparece vacio
<pipo65> si quitas el disco y lo conectas de nuevo que hace
<n-iCe> hi
<oscar> pipo65: trata de montarlo automaticamente, y nautilus se congela
<oscar> pipo65: mount esta al 100%
<pipo65> y no tienes otro gestor de archivos
<oscar> no
<mimecar> oscar: un programa de consola usa el 100% ?
<oscar> mount usa el 60%
<oscar> pero es demaciado aun así y no responde
<munay> hola
<mimecar> mount tarda muy poco en montar un dispositivo
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<pipo65> y todo dependiendo de el tamaño del disco
<oscar> 10.04
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<oscar> antes de usar esta version, el disco funcionaba muy bien
<oscar> si, con todas las actualizaciones
<mimecar> ¿el disco lo desconectas bien o a lo bestia?
<oscar> la ves que se congelo toda la pc, tuve que apagarla a lo bestia, jejejeje
<mimecar> ¿has comprobado si tiene errores el disco?
<oscar> pero el disco luego lo puse en windows y le pase el chkdsk
<pipo65> lo hizo desde windows
<oscar> si, ya quedo sin errores
<mimecar> ¿desde el live CD pasa lo mismo?
<oscar> eso no lo he intentado
<mimecar> si puedes pruebalo
<mimecar> eso descartaría un error de configuración / sistema
<oscar> podria ser un bug en el programa mount?
<mimecar> lo dudo
<mimecar> mount no es un programa "nuevo" o exclusivo de ubuntu
<mimecar> forma parte de los paquetes estandar
<oscar> o un archivo dañado en la configuracion
<pipo65> puede ser un problema de nautilus
<mimecar> eso es más fácil, prueba con el live cd
<oscar> bueno, intentare con el live cd
<oscar> si no se congela, entonces es el ubuntu que tengo instalado
<oscar> algo dañado quiza
<oscar> gracias, regreso al rato
<capitancar> buenas como ago paara ver como saco la camara wet de mi computador
<capitancar> no se como
<mimecar> abre un programa que use la webcam
<capitancar> como cual es que quiero hacer un video con la camara de mi laptop
<Tarrasquero> cheese
<capitancar> ok
<capitancar> thank
<mirtes> Hola buenas noches, he tenido un problema en ubuntu y necesito recuperar en modo live algunos datos pero me lo impide el sistema ejecutado en modo live ya que según él, carezco de permisos. ¿Cómo puedo concedérselos?
<mirtes> Gracias
<erUSUL> mirtes: usa sudo para copiar lo que quieras
<mirtes> lo he intentado pero tampoco me deja
<mirtes> lo he hecho con sudo nautilus
<mirtes> y hacerlo manualmente
<erUSUL> mirtes: puedes leer pero no puedes escribir en el disco ? cual es el error exacto
<mirtes> te lo copio
<mirtes> eeror al copiar, no se puede gestionar porque no tiene los permisos para leerla
<mirtes> he intentado recuperar el sistema pero me ha sido imposible, po lo que deseo pasarlos a otra partición y reinstalar ubuntu
<mimecar> mirtes: la partición está cifrada?
<DanielHB> hola
<mirtes> creo que no
<mirtes> hola daniel
<mimecar> si no lo está con el live cd lo puedes leer sin problemas
<mirtes> lo único que tienes es la contraseña de mi sesión
<mirtes> que se introduce para cualquier tarea administrativa
<mimecar> entonces al seleccionar la partición con el live cd la tiene que montar
<mirtes> mimecar la partición aparece montada pero el problema es que hay archivos (documentos, etc) en los que me aparece una x y no me deja ni copiar ni cortar
<mimecar> haz una captura de pantalla
<mirtes> ok,  donde la puedo subir?
<mimecar> imagehack por ejemplo
<DanielHB> http://imageshack.us/
<mirtes> la budo en un momento
<DanielHB> estoy?
<miries> http://img838.imageshack.us/i/94128024.png/
<miries> aquí esta la captura
<miries> con el error
<mimecar> si lanzas nautilus con sudo pasa lo mismo?
<miries> si mimecar
<miries> me impide copiarlos poeuqe carezco de permisos
<mimecar> haz una captura en la que se vea nautilus con sudo
<Tarrasquero> miries, edita los permisos con mc
<miries> como lo hago tarrasquero?
<mimecar> si sigue el fallo, usa el live cd de otra distribución
<mimecar> Tarrasquero: si como root no puede leer...
<Tarrasquero> hmmm aunque si son de root...
<cossier> miries, los creastes con otro SO ??
<miries> los pdf son bajados de algunos blogs de linux
<mimecar> miries: haz una captura en la que se vea que lanzas nautilus con sudo
<cossier> miries, donde estan y donde quieres copiarlos ??
<miries> están en la carpeta descargas de mi usuario en ubuntu
<miries> quiero pasarlos a otra partición que he creado
<Tarrasquero> miries, lanaza → sudo mc
<miries> comando not found
<Tarrasquero> y que quieres hacer copiar o modificar permisos?
<Tarrasquero> sudo aptitude install mc
<erUSUL> miries: dales permiso de lectura. « sudo chmod -R +r ficheros  »
<miries> modificar los permisos para poder cortar o copiar los archivos a la otra partición
<miries> sudo aptitude install mc command not found
<Tarrasquero> sudo apt-get install mc
<mimecar> erUSUL: como root debería tenerlos no?
<miries> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo chmod -R +r ficheros chmod: no se puede acceder a «ficheros»: No existe el archivo o directorio
<Tarrasquero> donde "ficheros" los tuyos
<erAbuelo> miries: abre un terminal y haz ls -l /home/darko/Descargas y luego subes una imagen de eso para que la veamos
<miries> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install mc Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho Creando árbol de dependencias        Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete mc ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<miries> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install mc Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho Creando árbol de dependencias        Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete mc ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<miries> ok
<mimecar> miries: ¿que versión de ubuntu estas usando con el live cd?
<miries> 10.10
<miries> erabuelo me aparece esto
<miries> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ -l /home/darko/Descargas -l: orden no encontrada
<erAbuelo> miries: ls -l
<Tarrasquero> miries, centrate donde darcko tu usuario
<miries> me indica esto ahora:
<miries> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ls -l /home/darko/Descargas ls: no se puede acceder a /home/darko/Descargas: No existe el archivo o directorio
<miries> ok, si con sudo nautilus no va, no tengo ni idea de lo que hacer entonces
<Tarrasquero> ls -l /home/miries/Descargas
<miries> ls -l /home/darko/Descargas ls: no se puede acceder a /home/darko/Descargas: No existe el archivo o directorio
<miries> no me deja
<erAbuelo> miries:
<miries> darko es el nombre de ususario en sistema
<miries> dime erabuelo
<erAbuelo> vete al directorio donde esta montado el disco
<miries> si
<erAbuelo> se ven los propietarios de las cosas ?
<miries> erabuelo, te refieres a una vez montado y dentro de la carpeta home?
<erAbuelo> si
<miries> se me acaba de bloquear el sistema
<miries> y no me deja acceder
<miries> reiniciaré y en nada estaré con vosotros
<erAbuelo> ok
<miries> erabuelo el propietario que aparece es solo darko
<cossier> miries, desde root podras copiarlos !!
<miries> lo he intentado cossier pero con el sudo
<miries> no va
<Tarrasquero> sudo cp -r origen destino
<cossier> miries, sudo su
<miries> cossier lo he intentando con sudo nautilus pero en ese caso no va
<erAbuelo> miries: para las aplicaciones X mejor gksu
<miries> con el sudo su desconozco la ruta concreta que se ha de utilizar
<erAbuelo> miries: gksudo nautilus
<Tarrasquero> erabuelo, se le dijo para ver los errores ( lo de sudo nautilus)
<miries> erbuelo, problema solucionado
<miries> con gksu funciona
<miries> Gracias
<erAbuelo> dnd
<miries> Hasta luego y muchas gracias por todo
<recorcholisss> Hola. Pregunto por los add-ons... Resulta que abajo del todo de Firefox tengo unos iconos (mis add-ons), y quiero que dos estén cerca (es decir, moverlos de posición), cómo podría?
<recorcholisss> NO hay nadie en #firefox-es...
<guampa> ah hay un plugin para eso :)
<guampa> spera que arranco FF que no me acuerdo como se llamaba
<guampa> "organize status bar" se llama
<namopo> hola, existe algun comando para instalar paquetes descargados .deb via terminal?
<recorcholisss> Gracias :), la verdad es que busqué una, pero no di con ella xD, grax :)
<recorcholisss> namopo: dpkg -i
<recorcholisss> sudo dpkg -i paquete.deb
<puppetmaster> Qué tal? Tengo un problema con un recurso que utilizo a través de samba. Me dicen que no otorgo todos los permisos necesarios. Mi configuración capturada con swat se ve así: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/550393/ Si alguien me puede ayudar a analizar el error que tengo le agradezco.
<Tarrasquero> namopo, dpkg -i paquete
<Tarrasquero> eso
<namopo> Tarrasquero y recorcholisss, muchisimas gracias!
<namopo> como me logueo como superusuario?
<guampa> puppetmaster: podes conectarte a la maquina y ver el recurso aunque sea?
<recorcholisss> guampa: em.. ¿Cómo se usa? Acabo de reiniciar FF y no sale x)
<namopo> via terminal, claro...
<guampa> recorcholisss: esta en el menu herramientas, abajo de todo
<guampa> reorganize algo
<guampa> :p
<namopo> guampa: como me loegueo via terminal como superusuario?
<puppetmaster> guampa, si puedo acceder, si quiero escribir un documento puedo hacerlo
<guampa> namopo: sudo -s
<recorcholisss> guampa: jeje, gracias, tardó en aparecer el mensaje de instalado x)
<guampa> puppetmaster: que es lo que no podes hacer entonces?
<puppetmaster> guampa, ejecuto con dosemu una aplicación de DOS. Me genera el menú principal pero cuando quiero entrar a 1) Facturación o 2) Administración me tira unos errores "DOS 5 Create error" me dicen los del prog. que es un tema de permisos.
<guampa> "los del programa" han testeado su software sobre dosemu con exito? a mi me da que es un software viejo que debe funcionar solamente sobre rutas mapeadas a una unidad de red en windows
<guampa> calculo que estaras obligado a usar una ruta UNC en tu caso y no todos los programas andan bien con rutas UNC
<recorcholisss> guampa xD: wey, la barra de abajo ya sé cómo, pero... Arriba también hay botones, cómo los puedo cambiar de sitio o quitar?
<guampa> los de arriba son otra historia, esa es la barra de herramientas, la de abajo es la de estado
<puppetmaster> guampa, testear no testean nada jaja.. pero ya me ha funcionado con dosemu utilizando tanto smb como nfs.
<guampa> la de herramientas es click derecho y personalizar
<guampa> puppetmaster: aha
<puppetmaster> guampa, pero ahora que tengo funcionando los clientes ubuntu con nfs no puedo montar con smb una pc con xp
<guampa> podes ver si el usuario de sistema que se corresponde con el usuario samba tiene permisos suficientes
<guampa> espera
<puppetmaster> guampa, me tira estos errores que antes cuando tenia smb funcionando me los tiraba al querer usar alguna pc con nfs.
<guampa> el servidor es linux, por la config samba que me pasaste asumo
<puppetmaster> guampa, todo ubuntu 10.10 sí.
<puppetmaster> guampa, el usuario es unico para todos los clientes. Como figura ahí el llamado "farmatronic"
<guampa> fijate si el usuario tiene permisos en la carpeta y archivos compartidos
<puppetmaster> yo desde el xp escribo en la unidad montada creo un .txt le agrego contenido y me deja
<puppetmaster> guampa, cómo me fijo eso exactamente?
<namopo> se que la mayoria conocereis el ppa-purge! yo lo acabo de descubrir y es genial :D
<puppetmaster> guampa, a la carpeta compartida la tengo como 777 permisos para todos
<namopo> guampa: que tal tu grooveshark desktop prism? jaja
<namopo> xD
<guampa> namopo: gozandolo :D
<guampa> puppetmaster: te fijaste en los logs?
<namopo> guampa: yo quiero adaptar el icono al tema faenza, pero no se como :S
<guampa> pero no era que encajaba? en google habia muchos
<guampa> yo le pegue de pura suerte en el primer intento a un plugin del gimp que me lo awokeneo de una :D
<puppetmaster> guampa, perdoname, en los logs de smb ?
<guampa> si, y tambien en messages y syslog puede haber
<guampa> si no se puede incrementar el nivel de reporte de errores
<guampa> desde swat lo podes hacer facilmente, reinicias samba e intentas acceder de nuevo
<guampa> eso deberia tirar algun mensaje que pueda aportar
<recorcholisss> guampa: mm ya, el caso es que el "lanzador" de un complemento se ha añadido en la barra de navegación y no puedo quitarlo...
<guampa> de todas maneras puppetmaster, dejame que me fijo que debo tener tirado por ahi alguna config de samba para auth=user
<puppetmaster> guampa, barbaro, gracias. Yo mientras sigo mirando.
<guampa> recorcholisss: si el complemento no te deja sacarlo, te quedaria buscar otro que permita administrar la barra, sino :/
<recorcholisss> guampa: ty xD
<guampa> hay unos cuantos que dejan hacer cualquier cosa con la interfaz de FF
<guampa> puppetmaster: aca esta
<puppetmaster> guampa, mira: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/550403/ Acá me tira como que algunos campos estan mal.
<guampa> mira, te aconsejo honestamente que renombres tu config y pruebes esta, la hice a manopla y esta bien ajustada
<guampa> esta la conozco mejor que la ensalada que larga swat
<puppetmaster> guampa, pruebo nomás ;)
<guampa> http://pastebin.com/6xcu61w8
<guampa> cambiale en interfaces "DIRECCION ETHERNET/24" por tu direccion y mascara
<guampa> y si hay maquinas windows en la red que sirvan archivos podes comentarle "preferred master"
<recorcholisss> Hey, una cosa... Si yo me conecto desde mi cliente SSH a otro PC (diferente router), pero éste tiene dos PCs, y los dos tienen el mismo nombre como nomre de usuario, cómo puedo elegir a cuál conectarme?
<recorcholisss> Perdón xD
<recorcholisss> Hey, una cosa... Si yo me conecto desde mi cliente SSH a otro PC (diferente IP), pero esta IP tiene dos PCs (al mismo router se conectan los dos PCs), y los dos tienen el mismo nombre como nomre de usuario, cómo puedo elegir a cuál conectarme?
<guampa> una vez mas!
<recorcholisss> ñ.ñ xd
<guampa> :P
<guampa> como que te conectas a otro PC que tiene dos PCs
<puppetmaster> guampa, pruebo y te comento, solo clientes windows.
<guampa> puppetmaster: ok, avisame cualquier cosa
<guampa> recorcholisss: vos decis conectarte a una u otra pc atras de un router?
<recorcholisss> Quiero conectarme por SSH a una un PC que está conectado a un router IP:   444.444.444.444 ok, ssh alex@444.444.444.444    , pero a este router se conectan 2 ordenadores diferentes (cómo no xD), y éste último también como nombre de usuario Alex, pero yo sólo quiero conectarme al primer ordenador, cómo accedo?
<recorcholisss> si tienen el mismo nomre de usuario y la misma IP? =)
<recorcholisss> guampa: yes
<guampa> no funciona exactamente asi
<recorcholisss> guampa: y cómo?
<guampa> si lo unico que tenes es la ip del router, tenes que reenviar los puertos de las maquinas a puertos en la ip del router
<guampa> entonces al tirar una conexion ssh la tiras a uno u otro puerto
<guampa> el tema del usuario no influye
<recorcholisss> guampa: mmm
<guampa> en el router tenes que hacer DNAT
<recorcholisss> guampa: ¿Se puede hacer con IPtables sin configurar el router? mm, no verdad?
<n-iCe> Hola!
<guampa> se tiene que hacer en el router
<n-iCe> http://electroplanet.cl/computacion/images/1to4.jpg si compro ese cable podré conectar my laptop por VGA a mi tele por RCA y proyectar en mi tele?
<guampa> es el router el que esta conectado a ambas redes
<Tarrasquero> n-ice, no
<puppetmaster> guampa, disculpame pero cada vez que modifico la conf. tengo que hacer algo más además de poner "sudo stop smbd y sudo start smbd"
<puppetmaster> guampa, en windows debería dar de baja la unidad de red y remontarla, no?
<guampa> no, con eso esta bien
<guampa> primero intenta acceder por UNC
<guampa> abri un explorer y escribi \\IPDELSERVERSAMBA
<guampa> luego proba con el nombre
<Tarrasquero> n-ice, mira bien al cable la parte que le corresponde a la tv tiene hembra, no sirbe
<gabgom> ¿ alguien tienes problemas con hotmail o facebook en empathy ?
<guampa> si todo anda bien ahi mapeas la unidad
<n-iCe> Tarrasquero: pero si tengo la otra extensión con los dos extremos RCA MACHOS?
<Tarrasquero> gabgom, con hotmail... yo creo todos
<recorcholisss> guampa: no lo encuentro en el router, en qué apartado suele estar?
<guampa> que router es?
<Tarrasquero> el pqueño redondo macho y por el otro extremo el de color amarillo mach tbm
<Tarrasquero> eso solo pavideo
<guampa> ahora vuelvo
<recorcholisss> THOMSON TCW710
<puppetmaster> guampa, desde el naveguardo me deja acceder, me deja montar la unidad pero me sigue tirando el mismo error.
<recorcholisss> guampa: ok
<Tarrasquero> puppetmaster, que te ocurre?
<puppetmaster> guampa, puede ser que haya conflicto en que nfs y smb esten escribiendo en la misma carpeta? Los clientes ubuntu los tengo con nfs a la carpeta FT y mi intención es que el cliente XP levante esa misma carpeta FT con smb.
<puppetmaster> Tarrasquero, quiero hacer funcionar un programa de DOS con dosemu desde una pc con XP. Puedo abrir el programa pero queriendo acceder a distintas opciones me tira errores que me dicen los del programa que es por un tema de permisos
<Tarrasquero> a no se
<puppetmaster> Tarrasquero, antes tenia todo funcionando en smb con clientes ubuntu 10.10. Como funcionaba mal pase a nfs pero me tiraba estos errores, cuando lo logré hacer funcionar y pasé todo a nfs resultar que necesito una pc con XP por ende intento con samba levantar el recurso y tengo el error que tenía antes.
<puppetmaster> para Windows si o si tengo que usar samba, no? O puedo utilizar nfs?
<Tarrasquero> yo creo que si
<Tarrasquero> voy a comer
<puppetmaster> Tarrasquero, provecho
<Tarrasquero> grax
<guampa> back
<guampa> puppetmaster: y? anduvo? los logs mostraron algo?
<puppetmaster> guampa, por ahora nada. Iba a probar sino, montarlo con nfs como lo están utilizando todos los clientes ubuntu. Los logs dentro de /var,  no?
<guampa> puppetmaster: por ahi es mejor que los linux usen smb que un windows use nfs
<guampa> linux es mas compatible con smb que win con nfs
<guampa> proba bajar por un momento nfs a ver si es ese conflicto
<guampa> no estoy seguro de si causa problemas
<guampa> tene en cuenta mirar los logs
<guampa> incrementar el nivel de verbosidad de samba etc
<puppetmaster> guampa, los linux con smb no son una opción ya que escriben mal los temporales en el programa :S y me dan errores de facturación.
<puppetmaster> guampa, ahora miro los logs del cliente xp... pero por el momento no tengo chance de bajar el servicio de nfs
<guampa> |B
<puppetmaster> guampa, eso si podría ser un conflicto, no?
<puppetmaster> guampa, quiero decir que estén ambos funcionando.
<guampa> podria, si, no lo se
<guampa> por eso probar bajando el servicio momentaneamente puede ayudar a saber si lo es
<puppetmaster> guampa, quizás me puedas orientar desde acá http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/550413/  ahora sí surgieron errores
<guampa> aver
<puppetmaster> guampa, es una farmacia perfumeria y hasta las 22 que cierre no puedo bajarles el servicio.. hay un promedio de 20 personas en el salón :S
<guampa> que se caguen!
<guampa> uh perdon jajaja no
<guampa> mejor no
<guampa> bastard operator from hell
<guampa> hm esto ya es algo
<guampa> habra que guglear los mensajes de error
<guampa> hay mas o esos son todos?
<puppetmaster> esos son todos
<guampa> ok
<puppetmaster> guampa, tengo otra duda... en path yo tengo puesto /sistema/ si quiero acceder a //ip/sistema no existe, si quiero acceder a //ip/FT si
<guampa> puppetmaster, estos errores me parece que son de la otra config
<puppetmaster> guampa, donde chequeo ese link entre sistema y FT :S
<puppetmaster> guampa, por la hora pueden ser viejos, si
<guampa> fijate en la config que te pase, el recurso es [FT] lo que esta en corchetes
<guampa> eso es lo unico que se publica por red
<guampa> el parametro "path = /sistema" es la carpeta en el server que se va a publicar como ese recurso
<puppetmaster> guampa, ah barbaro, ahí estaba mi error
<guampa> de todos modos es jodido hacer todo esto en un server en produccion
<guampa> por ejemplo limpiar los logs y reiniciar no es una opcion
<guampa> para ver bien lo que pasa
<guampa> aunque
<guampa> podes hacer esto
<guampa> corres tailf /path/to/logfile
<guampa> y tratas de hacer una conexion o provocar el error
<guampa> habria que hacerlo con el log de samba (hay varios), syslog y messages probablemente
<guampa> ahi vas a poder seguir en tiempo real los mensajes
<guampa> fijate en la seccion logging de smb.conf, podes incrementar "log level", a 3 o 4
<brahem> saludos guampa
<guampa> hola brahem
<guampa> como va?
<puppetmaster> guampa, genial, voy viendo y te digo.
<reepeecheep> feliz año 201
<reepeecheep> ##2011
<brahem> bien gracias i a ti guampa
<guampa> bien, aqui trabajando
<puppetmaster> guampa, ahora si tengo una duda :P .... en nfs cómo sé con qué usuario me autentico? jamás crée un usuario ni nada parecido, cómo chequeo este paso?
<guampa> mm con nfs no te puedo ayudar, mi experiencia es nula
<guampa> no conozco el archivo de config
<puppetmaster> guampa, gracias igual, mientras veré si hago funcionar esto. Cuando pueda pruebo de bajar el servicio. Gracias nuevamente
<guampa> por nada puppetmaster, y aver si anda eso! suerte
<nasser_> hola, instale conky-colors, pero al reinciar no me aparece ya :S
<nasser_> como hago para que me salga al reiniciar
<nasser_> guampa: estas?
<guampa> si nasser
<guampa> que ondas?
<guampa> nasser_
<nasser_> guampa, tengo un problema
<guampa> que suerte que tengas solo uno
<guampa> yo tengo un par mas
<nasser_> que he reiniciado ubuntu y ya no me aparece conky?
<nasser_> que hago para que se me inicie automaticamente, guampa?
<guampa> em
<guampa> como lo inicias normalmente?
<nasser_> por la terminal
<nasser_> uso conky-colors
<omikron4> pues nasser_, sistema preferencias aplicaciones al inicio.. creo que te servira
<nasser> guampa??
<guampa> el mismo comando que usas para arrancarlo, ponelo ahi dnde indica omikron4
<nasser> xD
<nasser> repetidmelo de nuevo, es que se me ha cerrado el cliente
<guampa>  omikron4: pues nasser_, sistema preferencias aplicaciones al inicio.. creo que te servira
<nasser> guampa, haciendo eso ocurre un problema: la superposicion de ventanas
<nasser> ademas, haciendo eso, cuando lo inicio se me borra toda la configuracion
<nasser> yo pongo que se vean ma scosas y solo me aprece lo basico
<guampa> aggg
<guampa> me temo que esta vez no tengo tiempo para ayudarte con todo esto, estoy a contrareloj con un codigo
<omikron4> pero nasser_ tu utilizas un solo comando para conky o varios para personalizarlo cuando lo activas en terminal?
<Tarrasquero> nasser, que te ocurre con conky?
<puppetmaster> Cómo hago para ver qué usuario utilizar para conectarme mediante nfs? En los clientes ubuntu no lo especifico en ningún lado. Windows no me permite hacerlo de esta manera. Alguien sabría decirme?
<puppetmaster> Por otro lado quiero instalar el servicio o aplicación, PCNFSD pero no encuentro cómo, me podrían dar una mano? Gracias.
<corina> hola como hago en bash para quitar la extension de archivos?
#ubuntu-es 2011-01-05
<nasser> guampa: de que es ese codigo?
<guampa> un script para enviar ordenes de texto al compiz y controlar rotacion, velocidad, cambio de viewport, lo que sea desde otros programas, o la consola
<guampa> ya lo tengo andando pero tengo que reescribirlo para que use una interfaz diferente para hablarle al compiz
<guampa> corina, como "quitar la extension"?
<corina> lo que esta despues del ultimo punto en el nombre de un archivo
<guampa> jaja, si nomas me preguntaba para que. bueh "mv file.ext file"
<guampa> nada mas
<guampa> no hay "nombre / extension" como en dos/windows
<aguitel> alguien sabe usar un gps garmin bajo ubuntu ?
<guampa> el punto es un caracter como cualquier otro
<chilicuil> que es eso aguitel ?
<aguitel> gps
<aguitel> posicionamiento satelital para autos
<corina> pero quiero que el script lo haga de forma automatica
<guampa> lo queres correr sobre cualquier archivo y que les saque la extension, entonces usa globbing, em
<corina> que seria eso??
<nasser> guampa: como guardo una configuracion de conky? con make install?
<guampa> seria usar patrones que dejen solo lo que esta antes del punto y le pasen eso a "mv"
<corina> ok thx
<guampa> nasser: yo lo edito en un editor de texto
<nasser> guampa: como lo edito?
<guampa> corina: bash hackers wiki es un buen recurso para eso, fijate en "parameter expansion"
<guampa> nasser: lo abris con gedit
<nasser> guampa: ya, pero que archivo??
<guampa> que linea usas cuando arrancas el conky y lo ves funcionar?
<Tarrasquero> nasser, este es mi .conkyrc  http://paste.ubuntu.com/550444/
<alhen> aguitel, sabes inglés?
<aguitel> alhen, yes
<Tarrasquero> este es mi conky http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5002/5304193891_2308ca2c21_b.jpg
<alhen> aguitel, la búsqueda en google da unos resultados interesantes
<alhen> nunca he usado ese elemento aguitel
<alhen> pero al parecer ya lo han usado correctamente con VMware
<aguitel> alhen, gracias pero no encontre nada en google que funcione
<alhen> lo siento
<puppetmaster> Alguien sabe nfs cómo obtiene el usuario o UID,GID de una unidad al montarla?
<fosco_> Tarrasquero: no esta mal la configuracion
<Tarrasquero> hmm
<Tarrasquero> grax
<corina> gracias voy a leer eso
<corina> adios
<nasser> socorro
<nasser> xd
<fosco_> jdownloader me pide los captchas, no puede resolverlos él solo?
<Tarrasquero> se esta volviendo pesado bajar por jdown
<erAbuelo> una duda, en un ubuntu lucid, hoy no funciona totem, gedit, el gnome-terminal, etc, lo curioso es que algunos programas funcionan correctamente y otros los arranca pero nunca llegan a aparecer en pantalla, aunque con un "ps" aparecen
<Tarrasquero> erabuelo, eso es una duda a un hecho real?
<erAbuelo> si
<erAbuelo> le pasa a un conocido, acabo de comprobarlo yo mismo, pero no da ningun error en ningun lado
<erAbuelo> simplemente no aparecen en pantalla
<Tarrasquero> tiene bastantes bugs
<Dj_Dexter> chilicuil HI :D
<erAbuelo> quien lucid ?
<Tarrasquero> no llevo la cuenta de ubuntu
<Tarrasquero> pero es por lo que aqui se ve
<chilicuil> Dj_Dexter: o/
<nasser> guampa: con make install y logueado como superusuario puedes guardar la configuracion! ahora, por fin, ya me sale como quiero cuando enciendo el laptop
<nasser> los que teneis conky: no os pasa que cuando poneis un cd o algo se os desfigura?
<nasser> :S
<guampa> nasser: esta bueno, que es con conky colors?
<guampa> ese conky colors esta bueno, pero siempre se ve igual...lo que siempre me partio la cabeza del conky es que se puede configurar de cualquier manera que se te ocurra
<guampa> en el archivo de configuracion tenes acceso hasta a un interprete de LUA ahahahahahaha
<guampa> es mortal
<Tarrasquero> nasser, no
<nasser> Tarrasquero: pues a mi si... pongo un CD o el iPod y el apartado de HD y RED se ve mal, como si ssobreponiera el texto
<nasser> por falta de espacio
<Tarrasquero> joe
<Tarrasquero> pegaste bien todo el texto?
<nasser> sabes como solucionarlo?
<nasser> tengo el conky colors y lo configure por terminal como explican
<Tarrasquero> tienes el pantallazo a mano?
<fosco_> guampa: no siempre se ve igual, este es mi conky http://www.flickr.com/photos/fosco_/4496175733/
<dzup2> fosco_: tu tambien? wtf
<nasser> que comando uso para mover un archivo de un directorio a otro?
<fosco_> nasser: será q te falta espacio, hazlo más ancho para que quepan bien todos los textos
<fosco_> nasser: mv archivo carpeta
<guampa> fosco_: ta bien, justamente mi punto es que le tenes que meter mano vos para que haga algo distinto
<nasser> fosco: como lo hago (perdon por mi inexperiencia)
<dzup2> ese conky es una perdida de recursos, no me gusta
<juanito__> nasser, solo se puede mover dentro de la misma ventana
<guampa> no gasta nada dzup
<fosco_> dzup: el cosnumo de memoria de conky es de unas pocas kb
<dzup2> dimelo ami, si gasta y mucho
<guampa> depende si le pones que te muestre un grafo con tus contactos de facebook en tiempo real tal vez si
<dzup2> a mi se me alenta esta cosa
<guampa> pero para lo mas basico (no se para que mucho mas) no come nada
<guampa> cpu, mem, swap, top, temperatura, red, almacenamiento y adio
<nasser> guampa: el conky-colors no me consume nada, pero el conky si!!
<fosco_> mi conky ni siquiera aparece haciendo un top
<guampa> conky-colors consume mas que un conky como el que dije recien
<dzup2> ...tan bonito que es ver los /proc   :s
<guampa> si se me cuelga un proceso lo veo en el uso de cpu aunque no lo tenga enfrente y lo puedo matar al toque
<guampa> zafe de muchos problemas por eso solo
<nasser> el comando wget permite descargar cualquier archivo de internet?
<Tarrasquero> si
<guampa> si es por http si
<Tarrasquero> o mas o menos
<dzup2> pues wget <archivo> ?
<fosco_> nasser: no sirve para servicios tipo megaupload, para lo demás si
<fosco_> al menos no directamente
<juanito__> Tarrasquero, se puede entrar a la internet sin internet, por el ubuntu ?
<nasser> fosco_: pues lo use para un driver de ati y se me bajo, pero no bien
<dzup2> :-D
<Tarrasquero> juanito__, a que te refieres?
<Tarrasquero> si no tienes linea que vas a hacer?
<nasser> quien usa irssi?
<Tarrasquero> nasser, presente
<nasser> a mi me encanta :D
<Tarrasquero> irssi forever
<nasser> por irssi se puede hacer charlas privadas? :S
<Tarrasquero> yes
<nasser> como?
<dzup2> la pregunta sobre irssi caeria en offtopic?
<samycot> Hola a todos !! un saludo necesito una ayuda para instalar ubuntu
<Tarrasquero>  /msg nick
<nasser> y como regreso a la publica?
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
<Tarrasquero>  /wc
<Tarrasquero> bay erabuelo
<nasser> grax! ahora me estoy acostumbrando a usar terminal y me encanta: que rapidez dios mio!
<Tarrasquero> alt+1,2,3,4,5 ← cambio de ventana
<Tarrasquero> nasser, estas empezando, cuando veas todo lo que puedes hacer...!
<dzup2> demaciado rapido ...
<samycot> Alguien sabe como instalar ubuntu 10.10 y casi todos sus complementos que se necesitan para que funcione decentemente... en una maquina que no cuenta con internet.?
<dzup2> bajate el dvd
<dzup2> quemalo
<Tarrasquero> eso^
<samycot> sabes de donde
<samycot> lo puedo bajar?
<dzup2> por laa direccion de ubuntu.com buscala
<nasser> Terrasquero, que mas usas via terminal?
<Tarrasquero> bay erabuelo
<Tarrasquero> mc
<Tarrasquero> elinks, mutt,
<Tarrasquero> mc es muy util, no tienes que hacer nada para ver los permisos de los archivos
<Tarrasquero> te ayuda a darle coerencia a los archivos
<nasser> que es elinks, mutt i mc? xD
<Tarrasquero> elinks navegador
<Tarrasquero> mutt cliente de correo elc
<nasser> navegador web? pero si debe ser incomodisimo :S
<Tarrasquero> mc gestor de archivos
<weeifuh> el S.O. emacs tiene hasta para IRC
<Tarrasquero> pues hmmm
<weeifuh> :-)
<nasser> elinks
<nasser> como lo instalo?
<Tarrasquero> sudo aptitude install elinks
<dzup2> dejate de incomodo, aburridisimo
<Tarrasquero> :)
<samycot> dzup2 no sabes si existe alguna forma de partir ese DVD de UBUNTU 10.10 en CDs?
<dzup2> bajate lo mismo pero todos los cds
<Tarrasquero> samycot, haz /topic y en el esta el enlace
<dzup2> tienes de donde escoger: 1 el dvd o dvds no se cuantos sean, o los cds, creo tambien un miniinstall para la red
<nasser> existe algun comando para reiniciar el sistema desde la terminal?
<Tarrasquero> sudo reboot
<dzup2> sudo init 0
<samycot> pero creo q solo se encuentra en CD pero una imagen la estandar y la otra es DVD pero ok voy a buscarlo
<guampa> sudo shutdown -r now
<guampa> hehee
<dzup2> ahi estan todos http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/ubuntu/
<guampa> creo que probo uno de esos comandos :/
<brahem> alguuien de españa?
<dzup2> y si se va mas atraz aca http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/
<jimi_> alguien de costa rica?
<Tarrasquero> brahem, yo por?
<brahem> para preguntarte una cosa amigo
<brahem> te abro en PM
<Juan__> tengo muuuuuchas ganas de hacer una aplicacion !!! de armar algun proyectoo... alguien ??
<nasser> existe algun truco para que no tenga cada vez que poner /connect irc-freenode.org    /join #ubuntu-es???
<Tarrasquero> nasser, si
<nasser> cual?
<Tarrasquero> nasser, pera y te digo
<nasser> okk
<nasser> otra cosa para que sirve el comando sudo -sh ./?
<Tarrasquero>  /network add mired
<Tarrasquero>  /server add -auto -network mired irc.irc-hispano.org 6667 password ← es un ejemplo adecualo a tu neceisdad
<Juan__> Existe algun tutorial o libro que te enseñe a crear una mini aplicacion para ubuntu.. programandola en c++ ??
<brahem> Juan__ si ahi q aber
<brahem> la sintaxis siempre es la misma
<Tarrasquero>  /channel add -auto #canal mired
<brahem> necesitaras un IDE
<guampa> Juan__: sabes bash?
<Tarrasquero> y cuando acabes /save
<Juan__> no.. no se que es Bash :S
<Juan__> soy bastante nuevo..
<guampa> ah
<Juan__> que es bash ?
<guampa> es un shell de comandos
<guampa> como cmd de windows
<Juan__> uuuh.. disculpa.. pero tampoco se lo que es sheell
<Juan__> ahh..
<guampa> shell es lo que estas usando ahora
<Tarrasquero> interprete de comandos
<guampa> solo que bash es un shell en modo texto
<Juan__> como lo que estoy usando ahora ?
<Juan__> un compilador ?
<guampa> lo que normalmente usas es un shell grafico
<Juan__> no entiendo bien...
<guampa> si es dificil al principio de entender exactamente lo que es "shell" cuando lo entendes es PAF en la frente
<Juan__> jajaj..
<nasser> como saber si tengo los drivers ATI activados?
<fosco_> lshw -C video | grep driver
<Juan__> fosco.. eso sirve para cualquier tarjeta de video ?
<fosco_> si
<dzup2> Juan__: http://gcc.gnu.org/ ahi
<Juan__> no entendi.. pq me diste ese link ?
<nasser> instale los drivers ATI propietarios y me funciona perfectamente compiz sin retraso alguno
<dzup2> 19:16:21) Juan__: Existe algun tutorial o libro que te enseñe a crear una mini aplicacion para ubuntu.. programandola en c++ ??
<fosco_> ok
<samycot> gracias dzup2 por las direcciones pero las revise y aun asi no están los CDs de Ubuntu 10.10 si esta el normal el que necesita conexion a internet  el de 693Mb y el DVD completo de 4.1 Gb pero los CDs no,   aun asi grcias ya vere que hacer.
<fosco_> el dvd no tiene nada q ver con la necesidad de internet
<samycot> si esta genial el DVD
<Juan__> dzup2 gracias viejo
<Juan__> dzup2, gracias viejo
<Juan__> paa no me sale jajaja
<samycot> pero lo que pasa es que en la maquina que deceo intalar el ubuntu solo cuenta con un lector de CDs
<nasser> mi cpu corriendo a 3% jajaj LOL!
<dzup2> ...lo quiere instalar donde no hay internet.
<nasser> pregunta existencial: es firefox el mejor navegador web?
<nasser> LOL!
<guampa> opera es mas agil imo
<guampa> mas livianito y anda de pm
<guampa> pero FF es king kong simplemente :)
<weeifuh> anda de "pm"? jajajaja xD
<guampa> jajajajaja
<nasser> guampa: usare opera!
<samycot> esta dificil pero creo que la mejor forma seria hacer una imagen del DVD en un USB y  intalarlo por ahi... no se me ocurre como partir en DVD en CDs
<nasser> opera esta disponible desde repositorios?
<weeifuh> yo le daría una oportunidad a google chrome
<samycot> alguna sugerencia
<dzup2> si no tiene dvd mucho menos arranque usb, ademas que con el primer cd basta?
<dzup2> o quiere poner todo
<nasser> guampa: usasas elinks?
<fosco_> creo q teneis una confusion con el tema del DVD
<weeifuh> guampa ve videos en youtube con elinks :-)
<samycot> los plugins para la musica videos, eso es necesario. sin mencionar otras cosas que yo tengo que no se me vienen a la mente. Pero no todo claro solo lo esencial que funcio bn como para una persona promedio.
<fosco_> Don't be confused, even though DVDs can hold far more data than the typical Ubuntu CD, the main benefit of the DVD downloads is to get access to all of the available language packs.
<nasser> weeifuh se pueden ver videos youtube con elinks? si es via terminal :S
<weeifuh> xD
<fosco_> que yo sepa elinks no soporta flash
<dzup2> bueno fuera
<nasser> usais elinks?
<fosco_> alguna vez lo he usado, pero te cansas rapido de algo asi
<samycot> gracias a todos en serio sobre todo la direccion de donde esta el DVD de Ubuntu me sirve de mucho... ya lo estoy bajando.. debe haber alguna forma de partir ese DVD en CDs estoy casi convencio la voy a buscar saludos y gracias.
<nasser> fosco_: que drivers son mejores de ATI: los que proporciona ATI o los que proporciona UBUNTU?
<fosco_> nasser: los libres soportan mas modelos, los privativos dan más rendimiento
<nasser> fosco_: yo tengo el privativo y el rendimiento es mas alto, pero cuando abro firefox se abre de forma fea nuse cmo explicarlo :S xd
<jimi_> alguien de costa rica?
<nasser> habeis oido hablar de elementary OS?
<guampa> weeifuh: que? ajjajajaaja
<weeifuh> xD
<guampa> xD
<guampa> no estaria mal!!!
 * AgentSmith is away: I'm busy
 * AgentSmith is back (gone 00:00:16)
 * AgentSmith is away: disappears for a while
<liz95> hola! estoy usando ubuntu mixed 10.10 pero no se como agregar programas a la barrita de la izqierda, alguien me podria ayudar con eso? porfavor
<Juan__> liz95, jaja estas peor que yo ..
<liz95> porq?
<liz95> sabes como hacerlo Juan__ ?
 * brahem buenas noches asta mañana cuidense todos :-)
<guampa> liz95: arrastrandolos no agrega?
<guampa> igual no conozco netbook remix que supongo es lo que estas usando
<liz95> desde donde los arrastro? ya lo intente desde la parte donde estan las aplicaciones en la misma barrita, pero no funciona, y sis estoy en netbook remix 10.10
<guampa> liz95: a lo mejor esto sirve http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1578379%04
<liz95> :o muchas gracias, ya vi como, aunq aun tengo duda de como organizarlos (subir o bajar los iconos), pero con eso estoy feliz
<liz95> muchas gracias
<nasser> ahora por fin ya tengo ubuntu a mi gusto!!
<nasser> que se cuece?
<liz95> q se cuece?
<Archasdfg_> Cual es el comando para cambiar automaticamebte de pantalla?? Me refiero al que usa la tecla de funcion en los notebooks
<liz95> no es con fn y f5?
<liz95> o f4
<Archasdfg_> Algo asi
<Archasdfg_> Alguien lo sabe????
<jimi_> alguien de costa rica?
<nasser> 44at ds fsa2?
<Juan__> nasser, estas ?
<jorgejorjoso> hola
<jorgejorjoso> mi ubuntu se quedo sin wireless
<jorgejorjoso> :(
<corretico> <jimi_>hola viejo, que tal!!!
<corretico> <jimi_>eres tico?
<nasser> Juan: sí
<jimlestat> buenas
<nasser> mis drivers privativos de ati funcionan de maravilla
<nasser> ningun conflicto con compiz
<jimlestat> tengo un problema actualice el kernel y ahora tengo 2 kernel como elimino la antigua ?
<xangua> desde synaptic, lo buscas y lo quitas
<xangua> aunque no tiene nada de malo
<nasser> adios!!
<jimlestat> xangua y como lo busco ?
<xangua> linux X version
<xangua> 2.6.32 blablabla
<jimlestat> oki
<jimlestat> seria linux-image- 2-.. bla bala asi ?
<jimlestat> xangua ?
<xangua> ajá, aunque como dije no tiene nada malo tener un par de nucleos extras por si el último falla en algo
<jimlestat> gracias xangua
<Guest83473> hola
<george2002> hi
<canros> Hola, tengo un problema al conectar
<canros> a una red inalambrica con wpa
<canros> se queda esperando y no conecta alguien tiene alguna idea?
<Guest83473> canros
<Guest83473> que version usas
<canros> si
<canros> uso
<canros> la
<canros> Lucid
<Guest83473> ahhh
<Guest83473> acabas de instalar?=
<canros> 10.04 lucid lynx
<canros> lo que pasa es que cambie la
<Guest83473> a lo mejor te faltan losdrivers privsativos de tu tarjeta
<canros> encriptacion de la red
<canros> de wep
<canros> a wpa
<canros> y en wpa no conecta
<canros> :S
<Guest83473> ni ideaentonces
<Guest83473> yo uso wep
<Guest83473> >_<
<george2002> finger
<canros> ?
<george2002> linux
<Familia> hola
<Familia> acabo de instalar gnome en una maquina con bactrack
<Familia> pero pasa de que al iniciar gnome me pide usuario y contraseña, cosa que no tengo y al intentar entrar como root no me lo permite
<Familia> ayuda?
<t0ken_> hola
<t0ken_> como poner un icono en el panel de control para explusar la unidad de CD
<carlosubuntu> hola como descargarse de una sola vez todos los pdfs sde esta pag: http://www.ucm.es/info/socivmyt/paginas/D_departamento/materiales/datos_multivariante.htm
<carlosubuntu> ?
<benadicto16> Buenos días
<curiousx> buenas
<t0ken_> como poner un icono en el panel de control para explusar la unidad de CD
<curiousx> abri una terminal es escribi #/bin/bash
<curiousx> y luego ---> eject
<curiousx> voy a ver si funciona =P
<curiousx> si funciona
<curiousx> create un archivo con esto --->
<curiousx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/550520/
<carlosubuntu> hola como descargarse de una sola vez todos los pdfs sde esta pag: http://www.ucm.es/info/socivmyt/paginas/D_departamento/materiales/datos_multivariante.htm
<carlosubuntu> ?
<curiousx> ponele el nombre que quieras yo le puse "expulsar" dale permisos de ejecucion ---> chmod u+x ---> y ejecutalo ./expulsar
<curiousx> para descargar todos los pdfs de esa pagina escribi esto ---> wget -np -r http://www.ucm.es/info/socivmyt/paginas/D_departamento/materiales/datos_multivariante.htm
<curiousx> ya lo comprobe funciona
<curiousx> seria asi http://paste.ubuntu.com/550528/
<curiousx> mu jui
<carlosubuntu> muchas gracias curiousx erex un crack ;)
<Tiffon> nas
<carlosubuntu> na
<carlosubuntu> no encuentro el lu8gar donde me descarga lo siguente: http://paste.ubuntu.com/550528/
<benadicto16> no tengo audio :S
<carlosubuntu> ni yo ahora mismo
<benadicto16> oss4-dkms, se supone que es un bug
<benadicto16> aunque antes funcionaba
<carlosubuntu> oye no encuentro el lugar donde me descarga
<benadicto16> tendrias que incluirle -O /directorio
<carlosubuntu> anda la ostia voy a probarlo
<benadicto16> hombre si ya estan descargados
<benadicto16> en algun directorio estaran
<benadicto16> no te los descargues otra vez xd
<carlosubuntu> mira
<carlosubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/550541/
<carlosubuntu> no funciono
<Patriciologico> 2
<carlosubuntu> oki ya lo encontre
<carlosubuntu> me ha creado muchios subdirectorios hasta llegar a lo pdf
<t0ken_> como poner un icono en el panel de control para explusar la unidad de CD
<curiousx> hi manes alguien conoce alguna sala sobre visual basic ?
<curiousx> en freenode con #visualbasic y con #vbs no encontre nada =P
<benadicto16> t0ken, prueba en consola "eject cdrom" y si te funciona esto:
<curiousx> encontre algo con #vb xD
<benadicto16> t0ken click derecho al panel y le das a "añadir al panel" luego elijes "lanzador de aplicaciones personalizado" le das el nombre que quieras y donde te pide el comando añades "eject cdrom"
<benadicto16> t0ken_
<benadicto16> alguien me ayuda a recuperar el sonido?
<t0ken_> benadicto16 ya esta gracias me sirvio
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<benadicto16> t0ken_, de nada
<benadicto16> erAbuelo, nas
<erAbuelo> hola benadicto16
<benadicto16> alguien sabe como solucionar este bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oss4/+bug/519577
<benadicto16> ?
<uBOTu-fr> Ubuntu bug 519577 in oss4 "package oss4-dkms 4.2-build2002-2 failed to install/upgrade: oss4 kernel module failed to build" [Undecided,Fix released]
<benadicto16> uBOTu-fr, tarde xD
<benadicto16> nose que debo hacer :(
<yo_rmn> hola. Estaba viendo en mi sources.list que tengo los repositorios backport de Lucid (hice upgrade) Debería tener los de maverick verdad? esto va a terminar perjudicando mi sistema?
<yo_rmn> Alguien sabe como hacer que una sala sea persistente en ampathy?
<yo_rmn> Empathy*
<javila> Buenos dias amig@s.
<yo_rmn> Buen día. No puedo cambiar del todo mi cursor de Gnome. Se ve sobre firefox, y sobre esta ventana pero eso es todo, luego se pone el negro de MAC (solía tener el tema macbuntu) y no se deja vambiar. Como lo elimino/soluciono?
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<R00teR> ! sources
<R00teR> !sources.list
<kubot> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<R00teR> hasta luego erAbuelo
<casa> hola
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<R00teR> hi
<casa> necesito un poco de ayuda
<casa> tengo un notebook el cual ubuntu no reconoce las teclas de funcion para cambiar de pantalla
<casa> y quiero saber el comando que usan esas teclas
<casa> para poder crear un acceso
<Tarrasquero> casa, será que no tienes cargado el mod para esas teclas no?
<casa> Tarrasquero funcionan solo las del brillo y las de volumen
<casa> y las de bloqueo
<Tarrasquero> esas mas o menos genericas en todos los netbook
<casa> si, y en las nvidia me pasa igual
<casa> no cambia la pantalla
<Tarrasquero> casa, que netbook usas?
<casa> y lo tengo que hacer manual
<casa> uno hasee
<bifus> Hola, sabéis si existe algo para gnome para reorganizar la barra de tareas? es que cuando abro muchas cosas se me llena y me gustaría que las ventanas de un mismo programa salieran todas juntas y no separadas
<casa> y tengo un notebook samsung
<casa> bifus docky
<Tarrasquero> bifus, crea un cajon añadiendolo desde el mismo panel
<casa> bifus docky, avant window navigator, cairo dock
<bifus> vale, pues veo que hay varias alternativas, voy a probarlas xs
<bifus> gracias
<casa> Tarrasquero solo necesito el comando que manda la tecla de funcion que cambia de pantalla
<casa> bifus dnada
<Tarrasquero> si pero poco tengo dos hdd
<Tarrasquero> uno es la cochinera y el otro esta con crunch
<casa> cochinera?
<Tarrasquero> no era aqui^
<casa> jaja
<casa> tengo el comando para apagar la pantalla que es xset dpms force off
<casa> me falta el comando para cambiar de pantalla
<Tarrasquero> casa, deve haber un archivo rc.xml en tu home
<casa> voy a ver
<Tarrasquero> para asignarle las teclas a tu comando
<casa> mmmmm no está
<Tarrasquero> casa, ctrl+h para ver los arcivos ocultos
<casa> si lo hice
<casa> pero tampoco
<Tarrasquero> y en la carpeta .config busca metacity a ver
<casa> ok
<Tarrasquero> yo uso openbox quizas no la tengas asi
<casa> si, porque no la encuentro
<casa> yo gnome
<Tarrasquero> gnome es el escritorio
<Tarrasquero> metacity es el gestor de ventanas
<casa> tengo compiz y metacity
<casa> Tarrasquero ya lo encontre http://www.distrotest.es/?p=8028
<casa> Tarrasquero gracias de todas formas
<Tarrasquero> ok
<aker> hola a todxs
<aker> acabo de actualizar mi ubuntu
<aker> y en el grub me aparecen 2 kernel
<aker> esto es normal?
<aker> si lo es, puedo quitar el antiguo?
<casa> aker si puedes
<casa> aker te digo altiro
<aker> dime
<Tarrasquero> aker, sudo apt-get autoremove
<casa> aker puedes instalar ubuntu tweak
<casa> aker tiene una opcion para eliminar kernels antiguos
<Tarrasquero> el hdd no se si forma parte de la confi o de la instalacion
<aker> una vez probé ubuntu tweak
<aker> pero todos los cambios que decia q podia hacer
<aker> en realidad no los hacia
<aker> sobretodo cambios de apariencia y eso
<casa> pruebalo q ahora funciona
<casa> por lo menos a mi
<aker> aja
<aker> lo probaré
<casa> ok
<Tarrasquero> yo gusto de win2, es él el que no gusta de mi :(
<aker> otra pregunta
<casa> ?
<aker> quiero instalar vlc player
<aker> pero no hay manera!
<aker> me dice que no lo encuentra
<aker> ni desde synaptic
<aker> ni desdel centro de software
<casa> aker sudo apt-get update
<aker> ni desde la linea de comandos
<Tarrasquero> ake, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install vcj
<Tarrasquero> ake, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install vcl   ← perdon
<aker> E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete vcl
<aker> me dice eso
<aker> sera problema de los servidores?
<casa> aker agrega el repo desde ubuntu tweak
<Tarrasquero> aqui no^
<Tarrasquero> areinicia
<aker> una cuestion
<aker> para instalar el tweak, desde donde lo hago?
<casa> baja el de desde http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<casa> deb
<R00teR> apt-cache search vlc
<R00teR> el candidato vlc está bien
<R00teR> vlc - multimedia player and streamer
<aker> entonces porque no puedo instalarlo?
<aker> lo he probado desde varios sitios y nada
<granjero> hola, se puede bloquear el click derecho sobre el escritorio y los paneles?
<R00teR> que ubuntu usas?
<Tarrasquero> aker, reinicia
<aker> ok, ahora reinicio
<granjero> hola, se puede bloquear el click derecho sobre el escritorio y los paneles?
<Tarrasquero> granjero, si vete a la configuracion de la carpeta escritorio
<jimi_> corretico, estas aqui?
<granjero> Tarrasquero, donde están esas opciones.
<Tarrasquero> yo uso openbox y ya esta asi por defecto
<Tarrasquero> la opcion seria no mostrar las carpetas
<joan> Buenos días a todos^^
<joan> Alguien sabe de la existencia de un gestor gráfico de PPA? Creo que lo ví en una página web, pero no se donde.
<granjero> Tarrasquero, donde voy para poder configurar eso?
<Tarrasquero> metacity
<Tarrasquero> mira
<Tarrasquero> gconf-editor
<granjero> una pregunta, como hago para escribir archivos por ssh y que los mismos queden con permiso de escritura y lectura para el grupo primario del usuario que escribe?
<benadicto16> con chmod no?
<benadicto16> granjero, http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Permisos
<granjero> ahi voy a leer benadicto16 , el tema es que tengo un server en una sede
<granjero> y desde otra sede necesito que usuarios escriban en carpetas para compartir
<granjero> pero al hacerlo desde la otra sede cuando escriben escriben con permisos de rw para el propietario y de r para los demas
<benadicto16> granjero usas el nfs?
<granjero> no uso samba
<granjero> como se configura nfs?
<granjero> como se puede hacer para que todos los archivos escritos en una determinada carpeta tengan automáticamente permisos de escritura y lectura para el grupo
<jimi_> granjero, #samba
<granjero> jimi_, con samba no tengo problema
<granjero> mi problema viene cuando quiero escribir en la comparticiones samba desde fuera de la red local
<casa> holaaa
<casa> como puedo ver el nombre de las pantallas para el comando xrandr
<casa> ????????
<Tarrasquero> Tarrasquero
<benadicto16> granjero, al parecer esos permisos se dan desde nautilus
<granjero> benadicto16, en el server no tengo X
<benadicto16> granjero, edita el /etc/samba/smb.conf
<granjero> y que le agrego
<benadicto16> tienes que añadir directivas
<granjero> benadicto16, dentro de la red local me funciona todo de pelos
<granjero> el tema es cuando quiero acceder desde fuera de la red local
<Jakeukalane> hola
<Jakeukalane> alguien ha usado el pdftk?
<Jakeukalane> tengo una duda porque no se mucho inglés y no encuentro información en español
<Jakeukalane> no sé como hacer para modificar los campos de bookmarks. puedo modificar los títulos pero no los bookmarks
<Jakeukalane> no sé si en el man pone algo sobre como hacerlo→ http://www.pdflabs.com/docs/pdftk-man-page/
<juanito_> hola
<juanito_> hay alguien
<juanito_> LS
<juanito_> :S
<juanito_> conocen algo que esta saliendo de un PIM para consola
<juanito_> tty
<juanito_> de alguien que esta en el irssi lo esta liberando
<juanito_> y tiene soporte para skype, enviar correos por evolution, facebook etc...
<juanito_> Tarrasquero, hi
 * mama21mama 0/
<ezq> hola, tengo un problema con mi laptop, acabo de instalar ubuntu 10.10 y no inicia en modo grafico, solamente en texto, alguien puede ayudarme?
<benadicto16> ?
<benadicto16> da as datos
<benadicto16> has probado inciar X? startx
<benadicto16> ezq ¿
<guampa> buenas
<fosco_> ezq: que version de ubuntu instalaste, desktop? server? alternate?
<n-iCe> hi
<alejandro_> Holass, alguien podria ayudarme a configurar plymouth.
<alejandro_> Es que no consigo cambiar la animacion de inicio, por mucho cambio que haga me sale siempre la de kubuntu
<alejandro_> y la verdad, no se que hize ahora que no me sale ninguna en el inicio, xDD
<george2002> como se llama el templete de este blog? http://www.elpertu.tk/ubuntu/habilitar-chat-de-facebook-en-empathy.xhtml
<erAbuelo> buenas tardes
<n-iCe> Buenas
<george2002> buenas
<george2002> me podrian decir si esto aun hay que hacerlo http://www.elpertu.tk/ubuntu/habilitar-chat-de-facebook-en-empathy.xhtml y como se llama ese templete de wordpress
<n-iCe> george2002: cómo que si aún tienes que hacer
<fosco_> alejandro_: sudo apt-get install plymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo --reinstall
<n-iCe> En pidgin sólo instala, pidgin-facebookchat
<george2002> si, lo que dice hay aun tiene que hacerlo para que se conecte facebook? y como se llama el templete de ese blog
<n-iCe> george2002: el template de ese blog? el diseño? imagenes y demás? ni idea.
<george2002> n-iCe: eso preguntoba
<george2002> n-iCe: se el diseño. es comun pero en el pie no sale cual es el nombre
<n-iCe> <link rel="stylesheet" href="http://www.elpertu.tk/wp-content/themes/freshy/style.css" type="text/css" media="screen" title="Freshy"/>
<george2002> n-iCe: gracias
<fosco_> george2002: el template preguntaselo a su autor
<fosco_> si necesitas el plugin de facebook para chatear con pidgin si, con empathy no
<alejandro_> fosco_,  voy a probar reinicio y te digo ahora , acias.
<george2002> fosco_: hola amigo. bueno gracias por las respuestas
<n-iCe> <!-- All in One SEO Pack 1.6.10.2 by Michael Torbert of Semper Fi Web Designob_start_detected [-1,-1] -->
<alejandro_> fosco_,  nada me sigue saliendo la de kubuntu
<fosco_> quien era que quería cambiar el tema de plymouth?
<n-iCe> alejandro_:
<alejandro_> perdon fosco_ , era yo
<fosco_> sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<fosco_> que no encontraba el comando :)
<alejandro_> pero es normal que me salga siempre el de kubuntu en el inicio
<alejandro_> en el apagado, si se me cambia bien, pero en el inicio no
<alejandro_> fosco_, he echo el comando que has puesto y ya estaba marcado el theme de solar, pero sale el maldito theme de kubuntu en el inicio.
<fosco_> para más seguridad desinstala el tema de kubuntu
<fosco_> sudo apt-get remove --purge plymouth-theme-kubuntu-logo plymouth-theme-kubuntu-text
<alejandro_> voy a probar, haber que tal
<alejandro_> ahora te digo lo que sea, acias
<fosco_> y antes de reiniciar fuerza q se vuelva a crear el arranque con sudo update-initramfs -u
<alejandro_> okis
<alejandro_> Holas otra vez
<alejandro_> fosco_,  no termino de funcionar.
<fosco_> sigue saliendo el de kubuntu?
<alejandro_> lo borre y cuando reinicie bien, despues volvi a reiniciar y salia la de ubuntu.
<alejandro_> con lo que borre el tema de ubuntu
<alejandro_> y ahora no me sale nada
<fosco_> vuelve a seleccionar el solar
<fosco_> sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<alejandro_> me he dado cuanta, que en el directorio /lib/plymouth/theme ha desaperecido el enlace text.plymouth, tendra algo que ver ?
<alejandro_> pruebo otra vez, haber que tal
<jose> hello
<alejandro_> fosco_, lo mismo
<xmae> hola
<xmae> alguien aqui usa kvirc?
<Xago> hola amigos...cómo puedo visualizar y controlar quién está conectado a una máquina vía RDP? existe una GUI para ver sesiones activas?
<guampa> xmae: yo
<Xago> hola amigos...cómo puedo visualizar y controlar quién está conectado a una máquina vía RDP? existe una GUI para ver sesiones activas?
<guampa> Xago: fijate con netstat
<guampa> las conexiones a RDP son al puerto 3389 normalmente
<guampa> tcp/389
<guampa> perdon tcp/3389
<Xago> pero netstat...no me dice si hay alguien conectado a esa máquina...me indica los procesos!!! o estoy leyendo mal?
<nasser> guampa: como elimino archivos inecesarios?
<erAbuelo> rm
<guampa> cuales serian nasser?
<Tarrasquero> nasser, de momento mejor usa apt-get autoclean
<luis_lopez> Xago: http://xrdp.sourceforge.net/documents/xrdpdesign/index.html
<Tarrasquero> o usa apt-get autoremove
<guampa> Tarrasquero: como supiste que habla de paquetes?
<Tarrasquero> los sullos propios es infimamente facil
<Tarrasquero> no creo que preguntara por ellos
<Tarrasquero> guampa, o tu si?
<guampa> no, no asumi nada
<guampa> por eso le pregunte
<Tarrasquero> preguntar eso en ubuntu me parece de patio de colegio
<guampa> preguntar que Tarrasquero?
<Tarrasquero> por eliminar archivos personales
<guampa> jajajajaja
<guampa> no se si tanto, por ahi no sabe y listo
<guampa> creo que nasser comenzo hace menos de una semana
<Tarrasquero> probablemente
<nasser> guampa: no sabre miles de comandos, pero lo de eliminar archivos personales si -.-
<nasser> con el supr
<nasser> ¬¬
<Tarrasquero> por eso asumi que no seria eso nasser
<guampa> buenisimo
<nasser> olle, como le cambio el icono a una app?
<Tarrasquero> pero el poder esta en los comandos O.o
<nasser> pss terrasquero, como se elimina x comando un archivo??
<Tarrasquero> es todo un mundo esto de los comendos
<nasser> ya que dices que el poder esta en ellos xD
<Tarrasquero> se le pueden asignar deferentes opciones y patrones
<Tarrasquero> para borrar masivamente archivos de cierta extension sin afectar a otros
<pablohn6> Hola a todos
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<nasser> me recomendais configurar cortafuegos?
<erAbuelo> no
<nasser> por?
<erAbuelo> porque salvo que tengas una conexion directa a internet no hace falta, ya se encarga el router
<nasser> a ok!
<muerto7> hola, a quien le interesaria escribir unos tutoriales para mi revista online ?
<erAbuelo> cuanto pagas ?
<muerto7> la revista es gratis
<erAbuelo> y que ?
<muerto7> y trata de linux
<erAbuelo> y ?
<guampa> y la paga por los articulos?
<muerto7> es colaboracion
<muerto7> si no te interesa no preguntes
<erAbuelo> vale, cuanto pagas por colaborar ?
<muerto7> gracias
<nasser> muerto7: hay poca gente altruista!
<guampa> pregunte por que me interesaba....
<guampa> (la paga)
<erAbuelo> ;)
<guampa> hehehehe
<muerto7> gracias
<muerto7> no hay paga
<guampa> es facil ser altruista con el tiempo de otros
<erAbuelo> vaya, de todos modos yo no se escribir ;)
<muerto7> yo diseño todo y escribo mas de la mitad del material, pago el hostin y el dominio
<muerto7> no es el tiempo de los demas completamente
<erAbuelo> pero me parece una buena idea, como los miles de blogs que hay :)
<erAbuelo> muerto7: no te lo tomes como un ataque, si me parece una buena iniciativa :)
<guampa> anyway, bromas aparte
<guampa> no te ofendas muerto7, yo si tengo aportes para hacer
<juanito_> muerto7, tuto de que temas ?
<guampa> solo que ahora no tengo tiempo para redactarlos, material si
<muerto7> de lo que sea... en linux, es de tecnologia en general
<guampa> que url?
<erAbuelo> muerto7: yo miraria de buscar la colaboracion de algun blogero, o bien que te dejen reproducir alguno de sus articulos, hay muchos y muy interesantes
<juanito_> muerto7, tuto de que temas ?/
<muerto7> he estado buscando blogs interesantes
<juanito_> link?
<muerto7> pero la mayoria esta en ingles
<Tocs> Buenas
<muerto7> [juanito_] un minuto
<erAbuelo> muerto7: miraste el de fosco, crashbit ?
<nasser> muerto7: ubuntuguia.blogspot.com es genial!
<guampa> muerto7: en el equivalente de slashdot en español, barrapunto debe haber mucho material
<erAbuelo> http://crashbit.homelinux.com
<muerto7> haber...
<muerto7> revisando
<Tocs> estoy tratando de hacer mi USB un disco de arranque con linuxmint, mediante la utilidad que existe en ubuntu por defecto en sistema->administración->Creador de discos de arranque
<erAbuelo> http://dmolinap.blogspot.com
<Tocs> lo he probado una vez pero por lo visto no arranca mi pendrive
<erAbuelo> esos dos tienes que mirarlos
<george2002> a esta fecha pagar hosting es regalar plata, lean sobre opera unite y tengan su blog desde su pc
<Tocs> da un error. ¿Que hago? ¿lo vuelvo a intentar o es que esa utilidad solo sirve para hacer discos de arranque de ubuntu ?
<erAbuelo> Tocs: utiliza unetbootin
<guampa> george2002: pero tenes que tener suficiente ancho de upstream, y en ese caso seguiria siendo mejor usar LAMP
<joaco> hola que tal como puedo enviar un mensaje de una pc a otro
<joaco> en red loca
<erAbuelo> por correo
<guampa> los dos linux?
<n-iCe> lol
<george2002> guampa: no, en opera esta web proxy que te lleba a tu pc, es como dns
<juanito_> george2002, tenes limite de subida de archivos
<joaco> uno windows y el linux
<george2002> claro tienes que instalar lamp, en mi caso instale xampp
<guampa> joaco: un lan messenger
<guampa> por ahi en freshmeat encontras uno
<guampa> java u otra cosa multiplataforma
<joaco> guampa, sip
<george2002> juanito_:  no, puede tener todo lo que quieras
<george2002> juanito_: chat, web server, web proxy, hosting de imagenes, musica etc etc
<joaco> pero ocupo que sea desde windows para linux desde la linea de comandos
<guampa> es interesante lo de opera, pero no creo que sirva para un sitio web en serio. podes ponerle un drupal por ejemplo?
<guampa> usar php, cgi, bases de datos etc?
<guampa> balancear servers en caso de que tengas mucho publico?
<juanito_> george2002, claro pero solo cierta cantidad por ejemplo no sobre pasar 2 gb
<erAbuelo> joaco: linpopup o kpopup mirate esto
<guampa> para un microblog puede ser
<joaco> okas
<erAbuelo> talk user@host
<george2002> guampa: claro que si, repito de opera solo usas web proxy para dar url a tu pc, tenes instalado xampp y montas hasta foros
<guampa> talk rula
<erAbuelo> smbclient -M hostname_or_IP -N
<erAbuelo> Cibort:\> net send hostname_or_IP "mensaje"
<erAbuelo> basicamente
<erAbuelo> :)
<erAbuelo> y me voy a dar una vuelta, ta lueg
<guampa> george2002: aaaaaaaeeeeeeeeee
<guampa> ahi veo :P
<george2002> juanito_: opera unite de da dns para tu pc
<joaco> tuanis
<juanito_> uhm pero no es publico george2002
<george2002> guampa: es porque estoy en ubuntu ahorita y no en mandriva, pero fosco_ pudo entrar al blog que tenago en mi pc
<juanito_> george2002, si es publico pueden eliminar tu porno de tu pc
<Ketzal> erAbuelo, estoy usando ahora unetbootin pero solo me deja escoger hasta linux mint 9 y yo voy a instalar el 10
<Ketzal> supongo que no va a pasar nada si le digo que es el 9 no?
<george2002> juanito_: como publico?
<juanito_> george2002, que cualquiera puede tener acceso a documentos de tu pc
<george2002> juanito_: cuantos años tienes?
<guampa> george2002: supongo que tambien atraviesa NAT, el unico unconveniente que le veo es que debe agregarle bastante latencia
<juanito_> george2002, base 2
<george2002> juanito_: segun la raiz que usas para publicar
<juanito_> ya veo , interesante, voy a probar, dime que necesito ? george2002
<nasser> hola, tengo el router en la misma sala i señal de 61%
<george2002> guampa: podria durar todo el dia escribiendo aqui, mejor bajate opera y crrea la cuenta en opera unite y despues me cuentas, te repito para drupal logico tenes que instalar xampp o el que quieras
<muerto7> [guampa] aqui esta el link para que revises
<muerto7> [guampa] http://www.dkreativa.com/click/revista/fbagosto/
<george2002> y para una web simple no tenes que instalar nada mas que opera
<guampa> george2002: si opera es mi favorito, solo nunca active unite
<guampa> muerto7: chequeando, gracias
<george2002> guampa: pues estas a un paso de tener lo que quieras
<guampa> lo voy a tener mas en cuenta para algunas soluciones rapidas george2002, un poco alejado del OS para mi gusto igual
<guampa> pero interesante propuesta de opera
<george2002> guampa: un chat tu yo tu yo, con contraseña o publico, compartir archivos a otras personas, no volver a subir archivos grandes a otros hosting y espra a que este completamente cargado para post, O_o
<pablohn6> muerto7, tiene un privado
<nasser> guampa: AYUDA, tengo el router cerca y la seña 61%
<nasser> me estaran robando?
<guampa> george2002: idealmente a mi me gustaria que la cultura de comunicacion internet  fuera basada en tu presencia IP en vez de con mediadores como redes sociales etcetc
<guampa> seria lo ideal, de hecho en los principios era mas o menos asi
<juanito_> george2002, y como lo convino con el xampp
<george2002> si eso es verdad
<guampa> lo de opera es un gesto en esa direccion creo
<pablohn6> nasser, supongo que la conexión es inalámbrica no?
<nasser> si, pablohn6!
<muerto7> [pablohn6] ok...
<pablohn6> nasser, lo bueno sería descartar que te estén robando señal
<george2002> juanito_: en la pagina de opera unite esta web proxy lo instalas y le indicas la ruta a la carpeta publica de xampp
<pablohn6> nasser, sabes entrar al router?
<nasser> con mi iP, no?
<pablohn6> supongo que estas en ubuntu nasser
<pablohn6> ¿?
<nasser> si
<pablohn6> nasser, ok, entonces dale al boton secundario en el applet para conectarte a una red wifi
<nasser> como entro??
<pablohn6> y en información de conexiones, apunta la "dirección de enlace predeterminada"
<pablohn6> nasser, ruta predeterminada perdón
<nasser> no me sale el aplett de wifi?
<nasser> :S
<pablohn6> no te sale? nasser
<nasser> no
<pablohn6> nasser, pero ahora mismo? o desde siempre
<nasser> ahora mismo
<pablohn6> vaya, nasser
<juanito_> o.O
<pablohn6> vayamos por partes nasser
<pablohn6> primero lo de robar wifi
<pablohn6> abre una consola
<nasser> ok
<pablohn6> y pon: ifconfig
<juanito_> descargando opera...
<nasser> ok
<pablohn6> apunta la ruta predeterminada
<pablohn6> de la wlan
<nasser> donde sale pablonh6?
<pablohn6> un momento, que creo que te he indicado mal
<nasser> ok
<pablohn6> con lo facil que ha sido siempre, y que ahora no me acuerde...
<nasser> pablohn6?
<pablohn6> nasser, pon en la consola route
<pablohn6> simplemente eso: route
<nasser> ya
<pablohn6> apunta la pasarela de "default"
<nasser> ya
<pablohn6> empezará por 192.168
<pablohn6> nasser, no es asi?
<nasser> siii
<nasser> ya la tengo apuntada
<pablohn6> ok
<pablohn6> ahora abre un navegador
<pablohn6> y en la barra de direcciones pon dicha dirección
<pablohn6> pon la ruta
<nasser> ya
<nasser> ya he entrado en mi router! pabloonh6
<nasser> pablohn6, perdona
<nasser> ya estoy :)
<pablohn6> ok, ahora es que depende de la marca de tu router
<pablohn6> que router tienes?
<nasser> el de vodafone huawei HG553
<nasser> YA HE PUESTO EL USUARIO Y LA CONTRASEÑA
<pablohn6> ok, pues creo que en ese router, puedes ver el estado de tu red
<pablohn6> y te salen los ordenadores conectados
<nasser> como lo veo?
<pablohn6> tienes que trastear un poco por el router,
<pablohn6> nasser, es que me es casi imposible adivinar en qué apartado lo puedes tener
<pablohn6> nasser, lo has encontrado'
<pablohn6> ??
<nasser> no, oablonh6
<nasser> estoy llamando a vodafone
<nasser> es que es muy raro, pq yo tengo el router en mi habitacion y ahora estoy en el comedor q no esta lejos y la señal es del 60%
<nasser> antes era del 100% o 90 y pico
<pablohn6> nasser, dime todas las opciones que te aparecen en el router
<nasser> chicos, voy a crear un icono de grooveshark a partir del de wireshark para el tema faenza! despues donde lo cuelgo?
<nasser> pablohn6: tranquilo, que ahora llamo a vodafone (pq no hay agentes disponibles) y ellos me antenderan. gracias de todos modos
<guampa> nasser: por ahi estaria bueno que le envies el icono al que mantiene el paquete de iconos
<guampa> creo que voy a hacer lo propio con awoken
<nasser> guampa: mira si awoken tiene wl de wireshark, a partir de ese lo modificas y listo
<nasser> yo cojo el de wireshark, lo rotare, y lo pintare todo con inkscape, ya el pack incluye scalabres
<nasser> scalables
<aker> hola a todos
<aker> alguien me podria ayudar a instalar un pack de iconos nuevo que me acabo de descargar?
<aker> tengo ubuntu 10.10
<guampa> nasser: :O tenias razon aca encontre uno en awoken
<guampa> averlo..
<guampa> ah no es malesemo
<nasser> aker: ve a la carpeta personal, ctrl+h para ver archivos ocultos, y guardas el pack en la carpeta .iconos (si no esta creada, creala tu mismo)
<guampa> nada que ver
<nasser> guampa, haz un imagebin para verlo
<aker> hay una que es .icons
<nasser> pues aker guardalo en esaa
<fzeta> nas noches, peña:)
<aker> ok
<aker> entoces cuando vaya a cambiar fondo de escritorio, a la pestaña iconos
<nasser> sii
<aker> ahi deberia aparecer el nuevo pack?
<aker> ok
<aker> probaré
<aker> gracias nasser :)
<guampa> nasser: http://imagebin.org/131142
<guampa> este es el que hice http://imagebin.org/131144
<nasser> guampa: ese tibu lo hiciste tu?
<guampa> nah, nomas retoque uno que me regalo mi amigo google
<guampa> por ahi una sombrita estaria bueno agregarle tambien
<nasser> me podrias hacer uno faenza de supertuxkart?
<nasser> esk no se
<nasser> xd
<guampa> faenza es mas complicado y no veo que aparezcan iconos ya hecho
<guampa> este fue nomas pintar de negro todo
<guampa> y ya estaba hecho el icono no lo tuve que dibujar
<nasser> pon
<nasser> supertuxkart logo
<guampa> uah, el naranja esta bueno
<nasser> el de faenza podrias hacer recuadro gris y retocar ese logo y pegarlo sobre el recuadro gris
<nasser> como firefox
<nasser> simple scan o xsane?
<nasser> guampa: como le cambias el icono?
<nasser> al grooveshark
<guampa> con el gimp
<guampa> lo queres adaptar a faenza tambien?
 * guampa la flipa con un video en el offtopic
<nasser> guampa: digo que cuando cree la app con el prism me salia un icono y lo qiero cambiar x otro, como se hace??
<guampa> ah, en las propiedades
<guampa> en la primer solapa click en el icono
<nasser> lo bueno en el docky?
<guampa> en el que deja en el escritorio
<guampa> en docky no se porque no lo uso
<guampa> calculo que debe tener alguna manera de cambiarle
<aker> nasser
<aker> ya he puesto el pack .tar.gz en la carpeta icons
<aker> pero al ir a icons no me sale!
<Guest29104> perdon la irrelevante instale ubuntyu netbook en acer como acer arroba con tecla2 soy nuevo en espaniol
<guampa> aker descomprimiste el tar.gz?
<erAbuelo> re
<benadicto16> guest29104, tu te lees¿
<guampa> se fue
<benadicto16> ubuntyu? netbook? acer? tecla2? espaniol?
<benadicto16> me asusto
<benadicto16> xD
<guampa> si un animal
<benadicto16> yo creo que ni queriendo se puede inventar semejante barbaridad
<Opt> hola buenas
<Opt> feliz año
<xHard_> Hola
<Opt> tengo un problema cada vez que trato de entrar en /usr/bin con nautilus. Se piña.
<xHard_> xd =mente
<Opt> no me deja
<Opt> gracias
<Opt> por que será?
<Opt> encontre una entrada en el foro de 2006 y nadie respondió
<benadicto16> a mi me tarda un poco, supongo que si tienes un pc malillo se petara
<xHard_> oigan
<Opt> no es malillo. es un intel q9550
<xHard_> como carajo configuro el micro de la camara en skype ?
<n-iCe> haha
<Opt> siempre me lo abrió bien aun con tropencientos archivos
<Opt> no les suena un bug ni nada por el estilo? no le pasa o pasó a nadie?
<xHard_> xd
<xHard_> ami nada
<Opt> joe macho
<Opt> ya llevo asi meses
<Opt> y no encuntro nada googleando
<Gonzalo34> Hola amigos como estan ustedes espero que bien, espero que hallan empesado el 2011 con todo
<Opt> me va a tocar reinstalar
<Opt> Hi
<Gonzalo34> acudoa ustedes por ques toy teniendo un problema con el ssh
<Gonzalo34>  cada ves que modifico un archivo o creo un archivo en forma remota por ssh, me da solo permiso de escritura al que lo modifico, si hay otro usuario de la red que quiere usarlo y modificarlo, me dice que es solo lectura
<Gonzalo34> <Young> canxadito, gracias
<xHard_> yo reinsale
<nonolbp> comobailar
<xHard_> ahora toy actualizando el sistema
<fosco_> Opt: prueba a lanzar nautilus desde un terminal a ver si ves algun mensaje de error
<Opt> no me gusta nada la idea de remontarlo todo
<Opt> que le habra pasado para no poder entrar en /usr/bin?
<benadicto16> 0pt, prueba con thunar
<Opt> voy a intentar con Konqueror
<Opt> a ver
<Opt> thx
<Opt> veamos thunar también
<xHard_> aaaacaba de temblar
<Opt> abriendolo a pelo no se queja demasiado. Unos warnings.
<Opt> voy a ver abriendo directamente sobre /usr/bin
<Opt> esto me huele mal
<Opt> no dice nda
<Opt> se reinicia
<Opt> konqueror puede con la gorra
<Opt> no tarda nada
<benadicto16> 0pt, has probado reinstalar el nautilus?
<Opt> puedo hacerlo con desde el gnome?
<Opt> lo voy a probar
<haYnguy> Opt: debes usar xmonads :D
<pipo65> buenas
<pipo65> alguien sabe como puedo flashar una bios desde ubuntu
<Opt> ese tema es interesante
<mimecar> pipo65: hacer eso no es nada aconsejable
<Opt> yo no
<pipo65> todas las herramientas q me da el fabricante son para win
<mimecar> hazlo desde windows
<pipo65> mimecar: tengo q instalar windows solo para flashar
<pipo65> ??
<nasser> hola, querria saber si me esta robando la señal wifi!
<mimecar> si prefieres emular un programa crítico y quedarte sin ordenador...
<pipo65> nasser: yo te la estoy robando
<guampa> pipo65: http://www.linuxinsight.com/how-to-flash-motherboard-bios-from-linux-no-dos-windows-no-floppy-drive.html , http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-flash-your-system-bios-under-linux.html
<mimecar> nasser: entra en el router y compruebalo
<guampa> y otros
<benadicto16> nasser, eso lo ves en en router
<pipo65> guampa: es un modelo de asrock
<Nemo-II> mira tabla de ips..
<mimecar> pipo65: corres el riesgo de quedarte sin bios, decide si te interesa el riesgo
<nasser> Nemo-II: como?
<Nemo-II> o mejor aun....
<pipo65> pero solo desde xp o vista se puede usar la herramienta
<Nemo-II> cain
<pipo65> ni sikiera de seven
<guampa> pipo65: la bios es asrock o el mb?
<pipo65> guampa: el mother es asnos
<mimecar> nasser: entra en la configuración del router y lo verás
<pipo65> asrock
<george2002> guampa, mira este pastebin http://yors2.george2002.operaunite.com/tempbin/
<pipo65> ya fue me voy a instalar xp
<pipo65> en un rato los veo
<pipo65> :(
<benadicto16> adios grub
<benadicto16> xD
<guampa> george2002: hah! esta piola, se nota como dije el ancho de upstream
<xmae> alguien en esta sala usa kvirc?
<guampa> xmae: yo a veces
<george2002> guampa, lo puedes hacer publico mo privado
<george2002> tambien ptivado
<xmae> guampa:  sabes si se puede alinear el texto en la ventana de chat como en xchat?
<xmae> http://xchat.org/files/screenshots/xchat-260-winxp-tree.png
<xmae> algo asi
<guampa> aver
<xmae> que el texto sale alineado
<xmae> independientemente de la longitud de los nicks
<haYnguy> xmae: debes usar irssi
<haYnguy> es to chulo y to potente
<haYnguy> jajajaj
<guampa> mmm tendria que entrar al kvirc para ver la diferencia, aver
<xmae> en kvirc no se puede?
<nasser> pero como lo comprueboh con er rounteR?
<haYnguy> debe usa' microso' guindour
<nasser> una pregunta: como abro muevo la flexita, pq toko la pantallah i nnope se muebe?
<mimecar> nasser: entra en la configuración del router
<nasser> mimecaR: ya entre!
<Ketzal> Buenas
<mimecar> mira si tienes más equipos conectados aparte del tuyo
<mimecar> ¿que cifrado usas?
<Ketzal> llevo toda la tarde intentando hacer un pendrive live CD de linux mint
<Ketzal> lo creo desde ubuntu
<Ketzal> pero no me funciona
<nasser> mimecar: mi cifrado es WPA
<Ketzal> me dice Missing Operating system
<Ketzal> alguien sabe que diantre significa?
<mimecar> Ketzal: no encuentra el sistema operativo
<nasser> mimecar: mi router es EchoLife  HG553. como miro si hay otros ekipos?
<mimecar> como lo creas ?
<sh4g0> alguien conoce algun programa que pueda abrir el formato .VSD,!
<Ketzal> mimecar, pues ya he probado dos formas
<benadicto16> nasser, http://192.168.1.1 o 192.168.0.1
<Opt> nada , nautilus muere en /usr/bin
<mimecar> nasser: entra en las opciones de wireless y lo miras tu
<Ketzal> desde la aplicacion que hay por defecto en ubuntu 10.10
<Ketzal> y desde unetbootin
<benadicto16> nasser, dependiendo del router lo dire en un sitio u otro busca
<Ketzal> y ninguno de los dos me ha funcionado
<mimecar> Ketzal: solo podrás con unetbootin
<guampa> xmae: o sea
<Ketzal> mimecar, porque solo con unetbootin?
<mimecar> y seleccionando esa distribución al instalar la iso en el usb
<Ketzal> pues con unetbootin ya lo he probado dos veces
<Ketzal> puede ser problema del pendrive o que?
<Ketzal> o que es?
<guampa> una linea larga vos queres que no quede debajo de los nicks?
<Ketzal> porque llevo horas haciendo pruebas xD
<mimecar> la herramienta de ubuntu es para ubuntu, no para otras distribuciones
<Ketzal> a ok mimecar
<erAbuelo> Ketzal: que sistema de ficheros le metiste al usb ?
<mimecar> Ketzal: seleccionas esa distro en el menú de unetbootin
<xmae> guampa:  nu, quiero que independientemente de lla longitud del nick el texto salga alineado
<Ketzal> mimecar, ya lo he hecho
<Ketzal> porque primero lo hice con el mint 10 que me habia descargado previamente
<Ketzal> y no funcionaba
<xmae> tal y como se puede hacer en xchat
<mimecar> o la iso está mal descargada, o el usb no es fat32
<Ketzal> y luego lo hice con el mint 9 que me decia el unetbootin
<Ketzal> y me lo descargo el mismo e instalo el mismo
<Ketzal> pero dice lo mismo
<xmae> que puedes poner una alineacion vertical a partir de la cual sale el texto
<benadicto16> no se necesitaba formatear el usb no recuerdo como?
<erAbuelo> Ketzal: que sistema de ficheros le metiste al usb ?
<benadicto16> exacto
<guampa> xmae: fijate en preferencias del tema
<Ketzal> no lo hizo el unetbootin erAbuelo ?
<xmae> he mirado por las configuraciones y no veo na, solo llevo esta tarde con el programa
<Ketzal> voy a ver con el gparted
<erAbuelo> no
<guampa> a lo mejor en salida o en texto
<erAbuelo> Ketzal: formatea el usb y metele fat32
<Ketzal> ahora voy a ver que tiene en gparted erAbuelo
<erAbuelo> luego con el usb montado utiliza el unetbootin e instala lo que quieras
<Ketzal> le meti ext4 erAbuelo xd
<erAbuelo> eso no vale xD
<Ketzal> y porque es necesario fat3
<Ketzal> 32?
<Ketzal> asi aprendo de paso xD
<erAbuelo> por el gestor de arranque que utiliza el unetbootini
<mimecar> el cargador de unetbootin lo necesita
<benadicto16> porque no sugues alguna guia?
<benadicto16> xD
<Ketzal> es que con el instalador por defecto de ubuntu no me funcionaba pues formatee manualmente antes de probar con unetbootin
<erAbuelo> benadicto16: y porque no entiendes lo que haces?, asi se aprende mas ;)
<erAbuelo> Ketzal: el unetbootini no comprueba el sistema de archivos, simplemente copia todo al usb y prepara el gestor de arranque, pero solo funciona con fat32
<Ketzal> entonces un usb debe de tener siempre fat32 o es solo cuando quieres convertirlo en livecd?
<sh4g0> alguien conoce algun programa que pueda abrir el formato .VSD,!
<mimecar> sh4g0: que programa lo ha creado?
<erAbuelo> Ketzal: es solo para el unetbootini
<benadicto16> erAbuelo, si? juraria que cualquier guia te dice en que formato debe estar formateado el usb
<erAbuelo> benadicto16: y siguiendo una guia a pies juntillas sabes porque se hacen las cosas ?
<Ketzal> a ok
<benadicto16> con copipaste no se aprende, leyendo si
<Ketzal> entiendo erAbuelo gracias
<erAbuelo>  de nada
<benadicto16> paz y amor xd
<sh4g0> mimecar, lo crearon con VISIO de microsoft
<mimecar> no me suena ningún programa en linux que lo abra
<mimecar> como no uses el visor de visio en wine..
<Opt> nautilus=caca
<mimecar> ¿cual es el problema Opt ?
<Opt> jeje
<Opt> nada que no se arregla con la reinstalacion
<Opt> se piña al entrar en /usr/bin
<Opt> se reinicia
<mimecar> ¿que has modificado en el sistema?
<guampa> sh4g0: busca "vsdump"
<Opt> como root tampoco
<Opt> pfff
<sh4g0> guampa, lo he descargado pero simplemente no abre :S
<guampa> :-/
<Opt> pues es un ubuntu 10.10 actualizado desde 9.10
<sh4g0> guampa, osea no encuentro el programa, dentro de mis programas!
<Opt> y tengo unos cuantos programas puestos a mano
<mimecar> es un salto grande
<Opt> el problema es de hace  mas de un mes
<mimecar> esa puede ser una causa de que falle
<Opt> asi que ni me acuerdo de que puede ser
<mimecar> ¿te deja poner todas las actualizaciones?
<Opt> lo hice en dos tiempo
<Opt> s
<Opt> si
<Opt> esta al dia
<guampa> sh4g0: probablemente sea de linea de comandos, ejecutalo en una terminal
<Opt> nada
<Opt> se ejecuta pero si abro directamente /usr/bin se reinicia nautilus
<mimecar> lanzalo desde la consola
<Opt> ya lo hice
<Opt> y lo que te cuento
<mimecar> que error da
<Opt> no dice nada
<Opt> como lo pongo verboso?
<sh4g0> oks
<Opt> se reinicia y me devuelve al prompt
<mimecar> con lanzarlo desde consola ya te avisará
<Opt> ya lo hice
<mimecar> ¿con un usuario nuevo te pasa lo mismo?
<Opt> no lo he probado
<sh4g0> guampa, si es por terminal, gracias!
<mimecar> pruebalo
<guampa> de nada ;)
<Opt> que significaria que funcionara con otro user?=
<mimecar> que tienes un error en la configuración
<Opt> y donde puedo ver el archivo de configuracion de nautilus para mi user?
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo
<Opt> no sera en /usr/bin?
<Opt> jejej
<Opt> es coña
<Opt> no tengo problema para acceder desde elñ terminal
<benadicto16> jaja
<Opt> ni desde konqueror/thunnar
<mimecar> cuando tengas el usuario nuevo me avisas
<Opt> venga va
<Opt> hasta luego
<Opt> y gracias
<benadicto16> 0pt, pruebalo
<Opt> voy a ello
<benadicto16> por unos foros vi que asi se les soluciono problemas parecidos a otros
<benadicto16> alguien sabe como solucionar el bug del oss4-dkms?
<erAbuelo> para que quieres el oss4 ¿?
<benadicto16> quererlo? no lo quiero lo tengo instalado nose porque y me ah dejado sin sound
<Opt> nada
<Opt> nada de nada
<Opt> con otro user tengo lo m ismo
<Opt> nautilus se piña
<mimecar> Opt: entrando con el usuario tampoco?
<Opt> efectivamnte
<Opt> nasti de plasti
<mimecar> entonces a reinstalar
<erAbuelo> Opt: que permisos tiene es directorio ?
<Opt> veamos
<mimecar> saltarse actualizaciones de ubuntu da problemas
<Opt> drwxr-xr-x   2 root root 135168 2011-01-05 20:56 bin
<Opt> me las instalo todas
<mimecar> Opt: has pasado de la 9.10 a la 10.10
<Opt> fui upgradando segun salian las nuevas distros
<Opt> por la 10.04
<Opt> un sistema muy establa
<Opt> la verdad
<Opt> me fastidia esto
<Opt> y me mosquea
<Opt> por que?
<mimecar> ¿has pasado por la 10.04 en las actualizaciones?
<erAbuelo> Opt: puedes entrar al directorio desde un terminal ?
<Opt> si
<Opt> si
<mimecar> el problema puede aparecer por tener programas instalados a mano o de repositorios que no son de ubuntu
<Opt> actualice pasando por todas las actualizaciones, hice dos dist-upgrade
<mimecar> mucha gente ha pasado de la 10.04 a la 10.10 sin problemas
<Opt> ya
<Opt> tengo unos cuantos programas instalados asi
<Opt> maple
<Opt> por ejemplo
<Opt> sospecho de dropbox tambien
<Opt> que tiene una extension para nautilus
<Opt> no quiero reinstalar
<Opt> y el sistema va bien pero me mosquea este error
<Opt> bueno, gracias de todos modos
<mimecar> si rienstalando sigue el problema, elimina todo lo relacionado con gnome
<mimecar> quitando antes TODO lo que no sea de ubuntu
<Tarrasquero> Opt que te ocurre tan grave?
<Opt> reinstalando nautilus dices?
<mimecar> reinstalando todo
<Opt> que nautilus se piña cuando quiero entrar en /usr/bin
<mimecar> nautilus es parte del núcleo de gnome
<Opt> gnome?
<Opt> o ubuntu entero
<Opt> jejeje
<Opt> si reinstalo  ubuntu no creo que vuelva a pasar
<Opt> jejej
<Opt> probare con gnome un dia de estos
<Opt> jeje
<Opt> bueno gracias
<Tarrasquero> Opt cuantos progamas tienes instalados?
<Opt> me paso  a kde
<Opt> pfff
<Opt> no se decirte, como se mira eso en un comando? jje
<Tarrasquero> por eso para que se piñe tienes al menos 1000
<Opt> hay 4800 o asi en bin
<Opt> konqueror no se piña
<Tarrasquero> opt, usa apt-get autoremove
<Opt> que hace eso?
<mimecar> Opt: es un error de nautilus, cualquier otro programa irá
<Tarrasquero> eliminar los que no usas
<Tarrasquero> revisa de todas formas
<nasser> enviadme un imagebin de vuestro menu, que aplicaciones teneis instaladas de cualquier categoria. gracias :) me sera muy util para hacer unos graficos
<Tarrasquero> el comando te pide confirmar la eliminacion
<Tarrasquero> de paso haz apt-get autoclean
<Opt> voy a hacer un apt-get  purge nautilus
<Opt> y un install kde
<Opt> a ver que pasa
<Tarrasquero> apt-get remove -purge paquete mejor
<Opt> eso
<Opt> lo que sea
<Opt> XD
<mimecar> Opt: si quitas nautilus todo gnome se va detrás
<Tarrasquero> como quieras al gusto del usuario
<Opt> ya
<mimecar> incluido firefox con un poco de mala suerte
<nasser> esos imagebin, plz?
<Tarrasquero> te quedas sin escritorio
<Opt> seria una oportunidad de reinstalarlo de nuevo
<Tarrasquero> nasser, no uso eso
<nasser> pues en otro servicio!
<Tarrasquero> no los menus me refiero
<Opt> pero necesito un momento estrategico
<Opt> ahora no va  a ser
<Opt> nautilus se piña, que feo
<Tarrasquero> opt, si estas decidido a hacerlo asegurate un atajo de teclado para poder acceder al menos al terminal
<Opt> --_--
<Tarrasquero> bueno o accede a tty
<nasser> opt: no te arriesgues!
<nasser> prueba antes en una maquina virtual!
<Tarrasquero> siempre esta hay
<Opt> lo hare en plan noob desde otro gestor (KDE,Xfce...)
<Opt> gracias y adios
<Tarrasquero> ok
<NipSarm> hola a todos
<NipSarm> alguien sabe como puedo hacer para que thunderbird baje solo los correos nuevos?
<NipSarm> porque descarga todos los anteriores :s
<nasser> NipSarm: googlea!
<mimecar> NipSarm: eso es lo que hace por defecto
<mimecar> cuando los has descargado una primera vez solo baja los nuevos
<NipSarm> =0 me doy cuenta, como puedo configurar para ke baje solo los de este año por ejem..
<NipSarm> porque ahora esta ke tarda en bajar cerca de 800 mensajes =S
<mimecar> en las configuraciónes de la cuenta tienes que tener una opción parecida
<nasser> probad FLIGHTGEAR!!
<NipSarm> nasser flightgear es un lector de correo tambien?
<mimecar> nasser: eso está relacionado con el problema de thunderbird?
<mimecar> NipSarm: no
<NipSarm> ok =/ alguna idea?
<NipSarm> ahora que recuerdo, la otra vez me dijeron que copie la carpeta de mensajes de thunderbird antes de formatear
<mimecar> entra en la configuración de la cuenta y comprueba las opciones de recepción
<NipSarm> luego le cambiaba el nombre y como ya estarian los mensajes, no los bajaria
<NipSarm> asi lo hice y funcionó, pero ahora se me olvido copiar la carpeta xD
<NipSarm> en la config hay una opcion ke dice mantener los mensajes en el servidor durante: y te pone dias a escoger
<NipSarm> lo ke no entiendo: el servidor del programa o de hotmail?
<mimecar> el de hotmail
<nasser> mimecar: no
<nasser> NipSarm: usa evolution!
<mimecar> NipSarm: o descargas todos los correos, o usas imap que solo se descarga las cabeceras y es más rápido
<mimecar> si hotmail admite leer correos usando IMAP
<NipSarm> nasser, evolution se puede configurar para bajar los nuevos?
<NipSarm> IMAP, creo ke esa opcion la vi por ahi...
<mimecar> vas a tener el mismo problema con evolution
<mimecar> evolution me parece que los borra del servidor al descargarlos, compruebalo si lo usas
<NipSarm> tmr, mejor no xD... entonces con los header se bajan los 800 msg mas rapido?
<NipSarm> es como bajarse solo los asuntos?? =/
<mimecar> si, no bajas ningún mensaje hasta que lo lees
<mimecar> sin conexión no podrás ver ningún correo
<NipSarm> ajá, los sospechaba... =/ en fin, lo dejaré en imap
<nasser> NipSarm: creo que en todos te bajara todos! una vez descargados, ya solo te bajara los nuevos!
<NipSarm> ok, ya lo veo todo mas claro, lo voy a reportar como recomendacion a los de thunderbird xD
<NipSarm> que se pueda descargar desde una fecha indicada =P
<mimecar> y a los usuarios que existen las copias de seguridad
<george2002_> guampa,  estas?
<NipSarm> xD es probable ke pienses eso
<erAbuelo> voy a cenar luego vuelvo ;)
<NipSarm> en otro tema , en diciembre se me borraron los correos de hotmail , a alguien le paso?
<mimecar> fue un error del servidor de hotmail
<NipSarm> eso dijeron.. y despues , que ya lo habian arreglado, pero van a devolverme los correos?
<NipSarm> xD ahora solo tengo 20
<mimecar> ¿seguro que no tenías configurado thunderbird para borrar los correos del servidor?
<NipSarm> no, el thunderbird anterior estaba en español, y deshabilité esa opción de borrar del servidor
<NipSarm> sino , no tendria ni uno, porque bajo los nuevos a diario :s
<guampa> george2002_: si
<NipSarm> hay alguna manera de acelerar el reconocimiento de hardware cuando enciendo la pc??
<george2002_> guampa, mira ya termine de instalarlo en ubuntu http://yors2.george2002.operaunite.com/localhost/
<NipSarm> porque entre la pantalla de bios y el grub se demora 30 segundos =(
<guampa> george2002_: te quedo de lujo, congrats ;)
<george2002_> XD
<george2002_> gracias guampa  asi quien paga algo?
<george2002_> hasta foro se puede instalar
<guampa> jajajaja
<guampa> si, siempre y cuando no tengas mucho trafico
<Tarrasquero> nipsarm, cuando este el reconocimiento de harware oprime f1 y ves que te tarda
<george2002_> guampa, como es el comando para cambiar permiso a una carpeta y su contenido?
<guampa> george2002_: pero si tiene sus ventajas
<guampa> chmod -R <permisos> <destino>
<Tarrasquero> perdon creo que es ajt+f1
<Tarrasquero> alt+f1
<guampa> george2002_: que permisos serian?
<NipSarm> probaré eso tarrasque (y)
<george2002_> guampa, gracias, te comente lo del chat verdad, echale una mirada http://yors2.george2002.operaunite.com/panas/lounge.html
<george2002_> guampa, para poder cambiar los templetes del blog, me pide permiso para crear directorios
<ayudita> hola?
<ayudita> puedo preguntar?
<Tarrasquero> ayudita, ya lo haces XD
<ayudita> soy un novato que intenta pasar a linux mediante ubuntu10
<ayudita> mientras me decido estoy utilizando tambien w7
<ayudita> pero estoy teniendo muchas dificultades para lograr un arranque dual
<ayudita> solo me reconoce uno de ellos
<guampa> george2002_: eso es escritura, si es escritura para el propietario crear directorios seria sin -R, chmod 755 <destino>
<NipSarm> =/ sospecho ke el problema es win 7... xD
<george2002_> ok guampa es que en mandriva me resulto facil pero en ubuntu corre mejor
<ayudita> estuve unas cuantas horas y logre recuperar el grub, pero a costa de no poder tener el arranque de w7
 * Tarrasquero piensa: yo gusto de win2, es él el que no gusta de mi
<ayudita> sip :)
<Ketzal> erAbuelo, >_<
<Tarrasquero> ketzal, esta cenando
<Ketzal> ah ok
<NipSarm> =/ no entendí ayudita, no tienes arranque para win ?
<ayudita> pensais que puedo hacer una reinstalación de ubuntu para conseguir el ararnque doble?
<Ketzal> es que he formateado el pendrive y ahora no me lo detecta ubuntu Tarrasquero >_<
<Ketzal> lo saco y lo quito y no me lo detecta
<ayudita> cuanto tengo arranque para w7 no tengo para ubuntu y viceversa
<Tarrasquero> ketzal, en que formato?
<ayudita> ahora mismo tengo para w7 y no para ubuntu
<Ketzal> lo he formateado en fat32
<Tarrasquero> ayudita, hiciste sudo update-grub?
<ayudita> puedo entrar cuando uso supergrub1 o 2, pero dependo del usb
<NipSarm> ayudita y si haces un update-grub desde ubuntu? te da errores?
<ayudita> intente varios comando desde ubuntu y logre recuperar el grub y arrancaba automatico ubuntu
<ayudita> pero perdi w7
<ayudita> y cuando recupere w7 perdi ubuntu
<Tarrasquero> ketzal, dame en un paste la salida de mount → solo mount si
<mimecar> ayudita: cuando recuperas grub no añades las entradas de windows
<ayudita> ahora puedo elegir pero siempre con supergrub y desde usb
<mimecar> y cuando te salen los dos windows no estas usando grub
<ayudita> no pude
<ayudita> si, cuando me salen los dos w no uso grub
<Ketzal> http://pastebin.com/nEryvYPD
<mimecar> sigues jugando con la partición de inicio?
<Ketzal> Tarrasquero, si abro el gparted si que ve el pendrive
<ayudita> me dices a mi mimecar?
<mimecar> si
<Ketzal> pero el unetbootin me dice que no encuentra el pendrive
<ayudita> no entiendo bien la pregunta
<Tarrasquero> pera ketzal
<Ketzal> "No se encontró ninguna unidad USB. Si ha insertado ya una unidad USB, pruebe a formatearlo como FAT32."
<mimecar> Ketzal: si mount no lo encuentra no está montado
<Ketzal> eso me dice
<Ketzal> el unetbootin
<ayudita> tengo una division de particiones un tanto especial
<Tarrasquero> ponlo de nuevo
<NipSarm> en resumen dice: entra ubuntu, usa el grub de ubuntu, update-grub desde ubuntu xD
<Ketzal> el que Tarrasquero ? el paste-bin?
<mimecar> ayudita: lo se
<Tarrasquero> si
<ayudita> porque uso un netbook con un sistema de recovery preinstaldo
<guampa> george2002_: mas xq mi isp me natea y es probable que se pueda joder con el unite para redireccionar otro puerto en mi compu
<Ketzal> http://pastebin.com/nEryvYPD
<Ketzal> y el unetbootin me dice ""No se encontró ninguna unidad USB. Si ha insertado ya una unidad USB, pruebe a formatearlo como FAT32."
<guampa> a lo mejor podes tunelear tu server ssh desde atras de un firewall de isp
<ayudita> si, me estuviste ayudando mimecar, te agradezco tu paciencia y tiemipo
<george2002_> guampa, con tu ips no te tienes que me ter, yo estoy conectado por wifi y no tube que hacer nada para la ip
<Ketzal> Tarrasquero, aunque el gparted si me encuentra el pendrive
<mimecar> Ketzal: si no te aparece la memoria usb en mount, ningún programa lo podrá usar
<Ketzal> mimecar, pues gparted si
<guampa> george2002_: eso es lo que digo, yo no tengo ip publica
<mimecar> da lo mismo
<george2002_> guampa, por eso te digo instalalo crea la cuenta y me contas XD
<george2002_> guampa, ni yo, jejeje
<ayudita> estoy muy despistado por que entiendo bien donde esta el arranque de w7 y donde el de ubuntu
<Ketzal> y si reinicio?
<guampa> sip :)
<mimecar> gparted muestra las particiones aunque no esté montado
<Ketzal> como lo monto?
<Ketzal> con boton dercho no me deja
<Tarrasquero> ketzal, reinicia a ver
<mimecar> ayudita: solo tendrían que estar en el mbr
<Ketzal> ok
<Ketzal> hasta luego
<mimecar> pero tu ordenador es un poco "especial"
<ayudita> pero entonces la mayoria de los netbook no vienen asi?
<ayudita> lo cierto es que el dichoso recovery me ha  permitico recuperar el arranque de w7 ya varias veces
<mimecar> vienen con un solo sistema operativo
<mimecar> y tu tienes dos versiones diferentes de windows 8
<mimecar> windows 7
<ayudita> si, la instale posterior a ubuntu
<mimecar> el netbook de fabrica no tendría más de 3 particiones
<ayudita> pero no estoy seguro de que desinstalandola sirviera, crees que si?
<mimecar> si grub se instala en el mbr no te puede salir el arranque de windows que estas usando
<ayudita> creo que tenia las cuatro primarias posibles
<ayudita> 1.- 100mb de w7?.  2.-20gb recovery de samsung. 3.- 100gb para w7. y 4.- el resto
<mimecar> en estos momentos no tienes puesto grub en el MBR
<ayudita> uf, entonces no puedes coexistir?
<mimecar> donde lo has instalado no lo se
<Tocs> hey buenas
<ayudita> pero me pasa una cosa mimecar
<Ketzal> Tarrasquero, ya esta
<Ketzal> he reiniciado y se fini xD
<Ketzal> digo que ya va bien el pendrive
<Tarrasquero> ok
<ayudita> cuando arranco desde usb con supergrub1 o 2 me aparece el grub incluyendo los 3 sistemas operativos
<mimecar> ayudita: cuando arrancas el netbook no aparece grub
<ayudita> aparecen varias opciones para ubuntu y además 2 para windows
<mimecar> si no aparece, no lo tienes instalado en el MBR del disco
<ayudita> no, actualmente aparece el arranque de w7 con las dos opciones
<mimecar> por eso, no estas usando grub
<Tarrasquero> ayudita, inicia el ubuntu y haz sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<mimecar> Tarrasquero: no es tan sencillo...
<ayudita> gracias tarrasquero, pero ya intente eso
<Tarrasquero> por
<mimecar> su disco tiene unas 10 particiones mas o menos
<Tarrasquero> jue
<ayudita> una cosa, disculpad mi ignorancia el MBR que es?
<mimecar> ayudita: el sector de arranque del disco duro
<Tarrasquero> master boot records
<ayudita> y donde se supone que tendria que estar?
<puppetmaster> Buenas. Quiero imprimir desde un programa de DOS. Desde windows utilizaba el DOSPrint, ahora tengo todos clientes ubuntu. Lo que quiero hacer es desde una PC Virtual, XP corriendo sobre Virtualbox compartir la impresora que tiene el host ubuntu e instalar el dosprint ahí, puedo hacer eso o son demasiadas vueltas? Gracias.
<Tarrasquero> en /dev/sda
<mimecar> al inicio del disco duro
<ayudita> es previo al grub o sistemas de arranques?
<puppetmaster> La impresora HP usb ya la tengo en el XP virtual y puedo imprimir desde ella una hoja de prueba.
<mimecar> grub se instala en el MBR
<mimecar> si te sale el menú de windows, grub no está instalado
<ayudita> pero y que esta encontrando el usb con supergrub?
<ayudita> que me muestra un menu con las tres opciones?
<mimecar> supergrub analiza el disco y pone las entradas
<mimecar> pero tu ordenador NO TIENE INSTALADO GRUB
<mimecar> si no inicias con supergrub no te sale grub
<ayudita> y otra pregunta. porque cuando logre recuperar el grup no me mostraba las entradas de w7
<mimecar> porque no está bien configurado
<ayudita> entonces si entendi tengo que recuperar el grub en MBR y despues desde ubuntu editarlo para añadir las entradas de w7?
<mimecar> si
<ayudita> bien, y para lograrlo tengo que seguir la guia que aparece en guia-ubuntu que me habeis recomendado,verdad?
<ayudita> pero dicho de forma simple, lo que tengo que decirle al grub es en que particiones estan los dos w7?
<mimecar> supuestamente toda la explicación de ayer era para recuperar grub
<ayudita> si, si ayer lo recupere
<mimecar> y ahora lo has vuelto a perder?
<ayudita> pero como no aparecian las entradas de w7 emprece a trastear con supergrub hasta que lo perdi :(((
<mimecar> ....
<ayudita> pero tengo anotadas las secuencias de comando y puedo recuperarlo de nuevo hasta llegar al mismo punto
<ayudita> osea luego intentar editar el grub para añadir las entradas de w7
<ayudita> en cualquier caso vosotros ya pasasteis por esto?
<mimecar> no he usado grub2, el sistema siempre reconoce a windows
<ayudita> es decir convivisteis con w7 y ubuntu?
<mimecar> windows y linux
<ayudita> buen, eso, disculpa
<ayudita> uf, y yo que estaba pensando instalar tambien osx leopard :S
<mimecar> ya dominas los sistemas que tienes instalados?
<ayudita> jeje, que va, soy un usuario de msdos y windows que siempre he querido usar sofware libre y por fin me decidi a probar
<mimecar-away> suponiendo que pudieras instalar mac os (que funcione en un netbook es complicado) volverías a perder el arranque
<mimecar-away> 2 windows + ubuntu + mac
<ayudita> muy loco, verdad?
<ayudita> bueno, solo era una idea, no pense que todo esto fuera a ser tancomplicado
<Dj_Dexter> http://ubuntumexico.org/node/163 >> chilicuil detected!
<ayudita> me gustaría hace otra pregunta?
<ayudita> porque linux reconoce las particiones de windows y no al reves?
<erAbuelo> re ...
<reepeecheep> como se mi ip??
<guampa> reepeecheep: whatismyip.com
<reepeecheep> ayudenme me urge saber mi direccion ip??
<guampa> pues anda urgente a whatismyip.com
<reepeecheep> guampa grax
<guampa> np
<juan_> Hola, acabo de instalar los drivers Ati Radeon y cuando conecto audifonos no se escucha
<m4v> juan_: el driver de ati no tiene mucho que ver con el audio
<juan_> entonces como puedo solucionar mi problema?
<m4v> funcionaban los audifonos en primer lugar?
<juan_> si
<juan_> ya lo probe con otra compu
<juan_> desinstale pulseaudio y lo volvi a instalar
<m4v> no, me refiero a la salida de audio para los audifonos
<juan_> si, si funciona
<m4v> fijate si no está silenciado en el control de volumen
<juan_> no no esta silenciado
<juan_> funcionan las bocinas de la lap top pero no con audifonos
<erAbuelo> bocinas ?
<juan_> si las que estan integradas en la laptop
<erAbuelo> juan_: revisa los controles de sonido, a veces altavoces y salida de cascos no son el mismo
<hhbuitrago> el equipo puede tener niveles de volumen diferentes para cada uno, o puede tener que seleccionar por donde va el audio, no hacerlo automáticamente ( esto depende de la aplicación, la mayoría usan la salida por defecto, pero otras permiten seleccionarla)
<brahem> saludos
<reepeecheep> no me aparecen las redes inalambricas en mi miniaplicacion de gestor de red como lo soluciono??
<Tarrasquero> reepeecheep, que interfaz usas?
<reepeecheep> interfaz gráfica = gnome
<Tarrasquero> no de red
<reepeecheep> como interfaz de red
<Tarrasquero> ifconfig
<reepeecheep> ?
<pablohn6> eth
<pablohn6> wlan
<Tarrasquero> wlan0?
<brahem> pablohn6 tambien ath0
<Tarrasquero> ifconfig wlan0 up
<Tarrasquero> reepeecheep, si no das detalles no te podemos ayudar
<brahem> Tarrasquero no le apareze lo del wifi amigo
<Tarrasquero> lo que el demonio?
<brahem> q?
<brahem> el iconoo
<reepeecheep> wlan
<brahem> reepeecheep
<brahem> as iwconfig i dinos q te sale
<Tarrasquero> reepeecheep, wlan no puede ser solo sera wlan0
<reepeecheep> wlan0
<Tarrasquero> ok
<Tarrasquero> es pci?
<Tarrasquero> o usb?
<Tarrasquero> reepeecheep, sabes algo del tema, o nada?
<reepeecheep> mmm
<Tarrasquero> lo digo para poder atajar en la ayuda
<Tarrasquero> no te ofendas
<reepeecheep> Tarrasquero, no se
<reepeecheep> que es pci?
<reepeecheep> no, no me ofendo
<reepeecheep> no sabo
<Tarrasquero> lspci | grep Ethernet
<Tarrasquero> y danos la slida
<Tarrasquero> salida
<reepeecheep> pci es por ethernet'
<reepeecheep> ?
<Tarrasquero> pci es 'conectada a la placa'
<Tarrasquero> directa
<reepeecheep> MM
<Tarrasquero> y usb es externa
<reepeecheep> EL MODEM ESTA AL ETERNET
<reepeecheep> DE UNA LAP
<Tarrasquero> es un moden usb?
<Tarrasquero> pera que el bot te silenció
<alejandro_> Hola, buenas
<alejandro_> alguien podria ayudarme a configurar plymouth con driver de intel, que me sale pantalla negra en el inicio
<Tarrasquero> ya reepeecheep, abla
<reepeecheep> ok
<reepeecheep> pues tengo una pc y una lap
<Tarrasquero> es un moden?
<puppetmaster> Buenas. Quiero imprimir desde un programa de DOS. Desde windows utilizaba el DOSPrint, ahora tengo todos clientes ubuntu. Lo que quiero hacer es desde una PC Virtual, XP corriendo sobre Virtualbox compartir la impresora que tiene el host ubuntu e instalar el dosprint ahí, puedo hacer eso o son demasiadas vueltas? Gracias.
<reepeecheep> casi sismpre mi modem
<puppetmaster> La impresora HP usb ya la tengo en el XP virtual y puedo imprimir desde ella una hoja de prueba.
<reepeecheep> de telmex lo tengo conectado la la de escritotio
<nasser> firefox www.hogarutil.com
<reepeecheep> pero ahora
<reepeecheep> conecte el modem
<reepeecheep> a la lap
<Tarrasquero> procura usar pocas lineas reepeecheep o el bot te silenciara
<reepeecheep> y la de escritorio no reconoce las redes inalambrcas que hay cerna de mi casa
<reepeecheep> ni la mia
<reepeecheep> ok
<reepeecheep> Tarrasquero grax
<Tarrasquero> la decktop que ubuntu usa (version)
<reepeecheep> 10.10 las 2
<Tarrasquero> ok
<Tarrasquero> esta actualizada?
<reepeecheep> m si
<Tarrasquero> pues haz "lsusb" sin comillas
<Tarrasquero> y lo pegas a un paste
<Tarrasquero> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<reepeecheep> oooo
<franklinux> buenas, tengo una pc en ubuntu que tiene instalada una impresora, como hago que otro pc en ubuntu la vea y pueda compatir esta impresora???
<reepeecheep> en la que no reconoce las redes???
<Tarrasquero> pues si
<Tarrasquero> buano hazlo en eso que usas ahora
<Tarrasquero> tienes conectado el moden a esa no?
<franklinux> amigos como hago para ver dos pc en linux en red
<franklinux> puedo ver los de window
<franklinux> pero en linux no me muestra nada
<franklinux> o no los puedo ver
<reepeecheep> el modem esta a esta
<reepeecheep> la lap
<reepeecheep> y nada mas
<franklinux> cuando hago click en en lugares->REd
<Tarrasquero> ok pues hazlo en esta
<reepeecheep> esta si las reconoce
<reepeecheep> la que no es la de escritorio
<franklinux> como asi
<reepeecheep> http://paste.ubuntu.com/550836/
<franklinux> como hago para ver equipos que tienen unbuntu en red
<Tarrasquero> esa no muetra nada
<reepeecheep> mmm
<reepeecheep> comom como??
<reepeecheep> esta si, muestra (mi lap) ya que estoy conectado y estoy aca
<Tarrasquero> digo del dispositivo moden
<reepeecheep> aa
<reepeecheep> perdon
<nasser> what happens? OMG!!!!
<Tarrasquero> haz mesg
<Tarrasquero> a vre
<reepeecheep> ene sta
<Tarrasquero> aver
<reepeecheep> ??
<reepeecheep> devuelve is y
<Tarrasquero> pues deveria ser en la otra
<reepeecheep> devulve lo mismo
<Tarrasquero> bueno ese no es el comando
<Tarrasquero> dmesg
<Guest65712> hola, cree una particion /home 2 desde el disco de arranque
<Guest65712> pero no me permite hacer nada
<Guest65712> como hago para que tenga poder crear carpetas, copiar archivos,
<Guest65712> etc
<Tarrasquero> reepeecheep, haz dmesg en la que no lo coje
<reepeecheep> muchas lineas
<Tarrasquero> y el error sale en las ultimas lineas
<Tarrasquero> seria al conectar el moden
<reepeecheep> no te entiendo
<Tarrasquero> en las ultimas lines se registra en mensge de error
<Tarrasquero> el mensage de error
<reepeecheep> que busco
<reepeecheep> ??
<reepeecheep> que dice mas o menos=?
<Tarrasquero> o sea conecta el moden al descktop y despues haz dmesg
<reepeecheep> y luego???
<Tarrasquero> coloca en un paste el error que te arroja el comando
<reepeecheep1> Hola
<reepeecheep1> estoy en la que no detecta
<Tarrasquero> conecta el moden
<reepeecheep1> ya esta conectado
<Tarrasquero> haz dmesg
<reepeecheep1> a la de escritorio
<reepeecheep1> ya
<reepeecheep1> y ahora
<Tarrasquero> y colocalo en un paste
<reepeecheep1> ok
<Tarrasquero> las ultimas lineas
<reepeecheep1>  ahi va
<reepeecheep1> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/550845/
<Guest65712> hola
<Tarrasquero> haz ifconfig y pegalo tbm
<rnery> hola a todos necesito su ayudo aca donde estoy trabajando todos se dispusieron a utilizar software libre y todas las maquinas tiene ubuntu, la pregunta q tengo es si hay alguna forma de tener o hacer algo parecido con el active directory de windows como bloquear hora, o acceso a otras configuraciones
<juanito_> Tarrasquero, algun soft. actualizado para el ipod en ubuntu ?
<reepeecheep1> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/550846/
<Tarrasquero> juanito_, amarok es el unico que conozco
<juanito_> gtkpod es el unico ?
<juanito_> ok
<reepeecheep1> gtkpod
<juanito_> pero gtkpod esta desactualizado
<reepeecheep1> Tarrasquero como ves<'''''?
<reepeecheep1>  juanito_ solo recuerdo amorok y gtkpod
<juanito_> reepeecheep1, ya gracias
<Tarrasquero> esta crudo
<Tarrasquero> no puedo ayudarte mucho, no uso moden
<reepeecheep1> chale
<Guest65712> rnery: lo que puedes hacer para limitar permisos es crear otro usuario
<Guest65712> juanito_ el amarok es muy buenopero no está tiotalmente integrado con gnome, pues es kde
<Guest65712> juanito_ terecomiendo que uses rythimbox, con el puedes pasaer música a tgu ipod
<pepebon> yo he usado amarok y otros de kde en gnome y van bien solo instalarle el paquete de idiomas de kde
<Tarrasquero> guest65712, el ipod usa musica oculta
<rnery> Guest65712 lo habia pensando como una opcion el unico incoveniente es que son 25pcs y pues seria bastante dificil pasar en cada maquina por eso se estaba buscando hacer cambio en una y q aplique en todas como el active directory pero no he encontrado nada todavia
<Tarrasquero> no es un mp3
<juanito_> Guest65712, entonces cual uso ?
<Guest65712> juanito_ haz click en el ícono de tu ipod montado en escritorio
<juanito_> Guest65712, a ok entonces rythmbox
<juanito_> Guest65712, lo formatee y no se me activa con nada
<Guest65712> haz click derecho>abrir con rythimbox
<Guest65712> luego arrastrando pasas la musica a tu ipod
<xangua> juanito_: iOS 4.2 ¿¿
<juanito_> si
<Guest65712> juanito_ lo que dices es que borraste el firmware?
<xangua> juanito_: que ubuntu usas¿
<Guest65712> juanito_ para reestablecerlo necesitas el itunes
<juanito_> si
<juanito_> 10.10
<Guest65712> instala el itunes en wine
<juanito_> ok
<Guest65712> o instala una maquina virtual
<Guest65712> no te queda de otra
<xangua> juanito_: prueba con esto entonces http://www.webupd8.org/2010/12/get-ios4-mountsync-working-in-ubuntu.html
<juanito_> tampoco me anda, dicen que debo usarla en una mac con itunes o un win7 en ingles con itunes
<Guest65712> ni en maquina virtual anda el itunes?
<Guest65712> QUE RARO
<xangua> para la próxima mejor compra un android ;)
<t0ken_> hola
<Guest65712> xangua: cual cel android es el mejor y mas  barato?
<t0ken_> tengo un problema mi maquina no detecta el estado de la bateria
<juanito_> Guest65712, si anda, pero en el ipod me sale desactivado
<Gargadon> Guest65712: son mas baratos y con mas funciones que un iPhone por ejemplo
<juanito_> Gargadon, tengo un ipod , no un iphone, cualquier cell es mejor que un iphone u.u
<xangua> pss que sea software libre no sigunifa que sea más libre o barato, el Samsung galaxy es el mejor dispositivo con android del momento; tiene distintas presentaciones: el player, el celular que tiene todo lo del player pero pss hace llamadas y el tab que es un telefonsote con una pantalla de 7 pulgadas
<Guest65712> Gargadon yo lo se, pero quiero uno que sea barato, y que se le pueda actualizarel so
<Guest65712> por supuesto un cel con android
<Gargadon> Guest65712: entonces nunca mires a los Nokia ;)
<xangua> además de que no te tienes que preocupar por las restricciones que impiden que lo montes en linux por ejempĺo
<Guest65712> ok
<xangua> aquí el Samgung Galaxy Player http://www.arturogoga.com/2010/10/25/samsung-galaxy-player-por-fin-una-alternativa-al-ipod-touch-con-android/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Arturogoga+(arturogoga)
<Guest65712> es que estaba leyendo que hay compañías que no dejan actulizar el so
<magu42> t0ken_» debes habilitar la opción en sistema preferencias gestor de energia
<xangua> Guest65712: celular con android barato tengrás que esperar un poco, se supone que en este trimestre Alcatel sacará terminales con android baratas
<xangua> !ot
<xangua> algo fuera del topic ya :P
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<t0ken_> mmm
<t0ken_> aver deja intentarlo
<PunkiD> fuck fuck fuck!
<PunkiD> punkid@ubuntu:~$ uname -a
<PunkiD> Linux ubuntu 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:05:01 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<t0ken_> magu42 ya estoy en gestor de energia
<PunkiD> me instale ubuntu
<PunkiD> al pp
<PunkiD> el problema es mi monitor
<t0ken_> pero le doy click y me sale en el panel pero siempre me dice bateria cargada y nomas pero no sale cuanta carga tiene
<PunkiD> sigo sin resolucion :(
<PunkiD> !ping
<kubot> pung
<Tarrasquero> punkid, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<azzurra> hola como hago para abrir un compilador de C
<PunkiD> Tarrasquero,  veamos...
<PunkiD> a reiniciar x
<fosco_> azzurra: el compilador basico de C es gcc, no se "abre" es un comando
<azzurra> cual es el comando
<fosco_> si lo que buscas es un entorno de desarrollo prueba anjuta o geany
<magu42> t0ken_» desconectale el cargador , sino no te lo dice
<t0ken_> ahorita la tengo sin cargador
<fosco_> azzurra: el comando para ejecutar gcc es gcc
<azzurra> pero no me funciona
<t0ken_> pero ya tengo rato con ella prendida y solo dice estado cargada
<fosco_> azzurra: el compilador de C funciona así: gcc fichero_con_codigo_C -o nombre_ejecutable_compilado
<fosco_> el compilador no sirve para programar
<fosco_> solo compila
<PunkiD> Tarrasquero,  no funciono
<PunkiD> el problema se me hace que es de hardware
<PunkiD> igual gracias
<PunkiD> :)
<Tarrasquero> ok
<azzurra> y paraprogramar cual programa funciona
<fosco_> azzurra: cualquier editor de texto
<azzurra> lisot gracias
<t0ken_> mmm
<t0ken_>  no pues entonses quien sabe es de la bateria
<magu42> t0ken_» en las preferencias del gestor de energia tenés marcado en (general) solo mostrar un icono al cargar o descargar?
<t0ken_> el de general
<magu42> si
<t0ken_> y dice
<t0ken_>  bateria de portatil esta cargado
<t0ken_> pero no dice cuanta carga tiene o si ya se me va a acabar
<magu42> t0ken_» lo estás configurando en el gestor de energia?
<t0ken_> puede le puse que este el icono siempre vicible
<magu42> t0ken_» no,  "solo mostrar un icono al descargar o cargar"  y hacer predeteminado
<t0ken_> ok deja ponerle
<t0ken_> magu42 tu me recomiendas conky?
<magu42> t0ken_» no lo uso, no sabria decirte
<t0ken_> ok
<Res__> Buen año a todos, como agrego en ubuntu 10.10 en el xorg que tengo un monitor LCD Samsung p2350
<lokvendra> https://www.42registry.org/faq-es.php
<Res__> Buen año a todos, como agrego en ubuntu 10.10 en el xorg que tengo un monitor LCD Samsung p2350
<xrax063> Hola Res_ Feliz año también; $ sudo aptitude install xorg
<xrax063> jaja lei mal
<Res__> no quiero instalarlo xrax063, deseo editarlo manual
<Res__> escribir
<Res__> que tengo un lcd samsung
<fosco_> Res__: sistema - preferencias - monitores, aparece ahi tu monitor?
<xrax063> si sr
<xrax063> y para agregar otro solo vas alli mismo
<Res__> Desconocido
<Slopht> ey tengo problemas con el me menu de MeMenu ya no me aprece para escibir en twitter o facebook
<fosco_> Res__: pues tendrás q definirlo manualmente
<xrax063> estan conectados ambos?
<Res__> eso es lo que deseo
<Res__> alguna idea
<fosco_> sudo X -configure :1 <- con esto generas un xorg.conf
<Res__> ya lo tengo abierto el xorg
<Res__> que deseo modificar
<fosco_> luego lo editas, en la seccion monitor pones los datos de tu monitor, principalmente los datos de frecuencia de refresco vertical y horizontal
<fosco_> luego colocas el archivo en su sitio con sudo mv xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Res__> Bueno Gracias
<Res__> Que anden Bien, Prospero año nuevo.
<xrax063> chao prospero tambien para ti
<t0ken_> por que mi ubuntu 10.10 no me deja instalar lm sensores
<benadicto16> t0ken, da mas datos no¿
<t0ken_> mm pues cada que pongo en terminal mira lo que sale
<t0ken_> me pone configuracion de paquetes y se queda congelada la terminal
<Tarrasquero> lm? eso es long memory?
<t0ken_> donde me dice aceptar
<Tarrasquero> t0ken_, tiene lm tu maquina?
<t0ken_> mmm
<t0ken_> como saberlo?
<t0ken_>  es una laptop acer
<Tarrasquero> coloca esto en el irc
<Tarrasquero>  /exec -o  cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i lm
<t0ken_> No se pudo encontrar el script "-o"
<Tarrasquero> si necesitas un scrit
<Tarrasquero> t0ken_, usas irssi?
<xmuda> hola, no tengo salida de audio en los auriculares
<t0ken_> terrasquero soy nuevo en el linux
<t0ken_> irssi?
<Tarrasquero> xmuda, lanza alsamixer
<Tarrasquero> si, un cliente irc
<xmuda> como lo hago?
<nasser> token, irssi es un cliente irc via terminal
<Tarrasquero> terminal + alsamixser
#ubuntu-es 2011-01-06
<nasser> token, para instarlo usa el siguiente comando: sudo apt-get install irssi
<t0ken_> si pero como hacer el script
<xmuda> no me funciona
<nasser> ayuda, fijaos lo que me pasa con conky-colors cuando conecto un dispositivo de almacenamiento: http://imagebin.org/131186
<Tarrasquero> se instala con irssi, si no buscalo en synaptic
<t0ken_> como lo busco?
<t0ken_> irssi?
<Tarrasquero> xmuda, abre la terminal
<t0ken_> o el script
<Tarrasquero> y coloca alsamixer
<Tarrasquero> mira la info de mi maquina
<Tarrasquero> flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm lahf_lm
<Tarrasquero> flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm lahf_lm
<xmuda> gracias Tarrasquero
<Tarrasquero> mi maquina es 32 bits pero soporta 64 bits
<nasser> ayuda, fijaos lo que me pasa con conky-colors cuando conecto un dispositivo de almacenamiento: http://imagebin.org/131186
<nasser> como soluciono este problema?
<Tarrasquero> nasser, ten cuidado con los datos que publicas
<t0ken_> hola que era el irc de terminal para los lmsensor
<Tarrasquero> t0ken_, que quieres exactamente?
<nasser> Tarrasquero, perdon, no lo pense... sabes como solucionar ese problema?
<t0ken_> instalar los lmsensores
<t0ken_>  que no me deja instalarlos
<Tarrasquero> monitorear la temp de la cpu?
<t0ken_>  es que quiero ver el estado de mi memoria de la laptop
<t0ken_> por que no me deja verla
<Tarrasquero> memoria ram?
<t0ken_> no de mi bateria
<dzup> t0ken_: free
<t0ken_> free?
<t0ken_> quiero ver cuanto me queda de carga
<dzup> oh pero es pra conky, never mind
<t0ken_> dzup esque tengo tambien el del panel y no me funciona como esperaba
<t0ken_>  pero quiero ver si en conky me sirve
<t0ken_> y tambien tenerlo alli
<dzup> ls /proc/acpi/battery/CMB1  <- tienes ese directorio?
<t0ken_> ls: no se puede acceder a /proc/acpi/battery/CMB1: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<dzup> ls /proc/acpi/battery
<dzup> olvidalo, tu quieres conky
<t0ken_> es bat1
<t0ken_> no pues esque quiero saber  si me queda carga o no no es nesesario conky
<dzup> ahi tienes la info
<anikras> hola
<anikras> tengo un portatil que venia instalado ubuntu
<t0ken_> el chiste esque no se que hacer con bat1 ja. por que no se como aplicarlo
<anikras> y me gustaria hacerle una particion para windows
<anikras> ubuntu esta instalado con toda una particion raiz en ext4
<anikras> sabeis si puedo separar un trozo de particion =?
<nasser> es posible colgar imagenes en imagebin desde terminal?
<Tarrasquero> anikras, usa gparted
<Tarrasquero> gksudo gparted
<anikras> me dice que al estar montada la particion no puedo desmontarla
<Tarrasquero> con un livecd
<anikras> es un portatil que no tiene para cd
<Tarrasquero> pues liveusb
<Tarrasquero> anikras, es recienteel portatil?
<anikras> si
<anikras> venia instalado ubuntu por defecto
<Tarrasquero> pues lo ya dicho con liveusb
<anikras> ok
<anikras> voy a ver
<anikras> porque alguna arranque por red ??
<esteban22x> hola necesito ayuda no precisamente con Ubuntu, dado que no uso el S.O pero si necesito ayuda con Gnome
<esteban22x> en todo caso me podrian ayuda?
<fosco_> tu dirás
<fosco_> aunque a lo mejor nuestras respuestas no te sirvan
<esteban22x> es que quiero instalar un Editor Web , intente con Kompozer, pero no me sirvio, ahora estoy intentando con Quanta , pero es para KDE
<esteban22x> hay algun modo de que Quanta me funcione en Gnome ?
<fosco_> no hay ningun problema en usar aplicaciones de kde en gnome
<fosco_> ni al revés tampoco
<esteban22x> pero al dar ./configure para sacar el make install me saca error
<fosco_> instala el paquete de tu distribucion, no es necesario compilar
<esteban22x> pero no encuentro el paquete .rpm , solo estan archivos .tar.bz2
<fosco_> en eso sí que no te podemos ayudar
<esteban22x> xD. ok , lo resolvere luego. entonces regreso a otra pregunta si referente a Ubuntu
<esteban22x> resulta que tengo 1 GB de Ram, 1 Gb de Swap , 350 Gb de Disco Duro , 1.46 Ghz de Procesador y 128 Mb de Tarjeta de Video
<esteban22x> Ubuntu me resulto extremadamente lento , desde la instalacion en LiveCD
<fosco_> la sensacion de velocidad es muy relativa, pero en ese hardware ubuntu debería ejecutarse perfectamente
<esteban22x> CUando usaba windows 7 iba perfecto, y W7 consumme mucho mas que Ubuntu
<fosco_> eso sí, supongo q eres consciente q el liveCD está limitado par la velocidad del lector de CD
<esteban22x> no , estaba booteando de mi memoria USB desde el puerto 2.0
<guampa> ultra lento
<nasser> QUE COMANDOS USAIS CON MAS FRECUENCIA?
<esteban22x> ok, me parecio muy raro ya que Ubuntu ha funcionado lo mas de bien en maquinas con menor hardware
<fosco_> esteban22x: la velocidad del USB no es ninguna maravilla
<guampa> esteban22x: lo probaste en ese hardware en un hd?
<fosco_> a ver si los proximos USB 3.0 solucionan eso
<esteban22x> claro . lo instale luego
<nasser> guampa: que comando usas con mas frencuencia?
<guampa> ls
<fosco_> nasser: sin contar sudo el comando más usado es ls
<esteban22x> y fue igualmente lento
<guampa> y por años como un tarado usaba "clear" para limpiar la pantalla :)
<fosco_> esteban22x: eso ya es más extraño, habría q analizar sobre la marcha que es lo que está pasando
<esteban22x> al punto de freezearse, en algun momento y lo unico que podia hacer era desconectar a la fuerza mi laptop
<guampa> y me preguntaba "pucha no habra algo mas rapido" jajajajja
<esteban22x> desinstale el compiz, AWN, gnome-do , para ver si eso ayudaria y nada...
<guampa> y despues encontre ctrl-l
<nasser> fosco_: totalmente de acuerdo, yo hace poco que lo conozco y lo uso muchisimo!
<esteban22x> probe 2 tutoriales de optimizacion de Ubuntu y mejoro algo , solo tardaba algo en freezear
<nasser> fosco_: que comandos deberia saber por su utilidad:
<nasser> ?
<fosco_> nasser: los que necesites
<esteban22x> le pase BleachBit, y se congelo mientras estaba en el proceso
<fosco_> esteban22x: sin tener la instalacion delante y poder hacer pruebas esto es hablar por hablar
<esteban22x> yo ya lo habia instalado
<esteban22x> estoy hablando de cuando ya lo tenia en mi disco duro
<Tarrasquero> esteban22x, recuerda que ubuntu lo haces a tu gusto y no siempre es lo mejor
<fosco_> digo que si estás en ubuntu ahora no podemos diagnosticar qué pasaba
<fosco_> si no estás*
<esteban22x> por eso ,espera voy a lo de la transicion
<nasser> fosco_, una pregunta: existe algun comando para subir cosas a internet (imagebin, pastebin...)
<nasser> ?
<fosco_> para pastebin tienes pastebinit
<fosco_> para imagebin lo desconozco
<esteban22x> luego , un user de aca me dijo que intentara con una nueva distro haber si iba mejor o igual
<guampa> para imagebin no se si hay, yo no encontre pero no busque tanto
<guampa> se debe poder escriptar eso si
<esteban22x> entonces me pase a Fedora 14, y personalmente me paso exactamente lo mismo
<nasser> cual es la sintaxis del pastebinit?
<guampa> nada, invocarlo y escribir
<guampa> terminas con ctrl+d
<guampa> y sale y te muestra el url donde esta lo que pegaste
<esteban22x> no hubo diferencia de velocidad a Ubuntu, igual de lento , y ahora no se que hacer
<esteban22x> si es problema de hardware o software
<guampa> tambien lo podes conectar a la salida de un comando o directamente al contenido de un archivo
<esteban22x> solo quiero saber eso
<esteban22x> que me ayudaran a analizar mejor el caso
<fosco_> esteban22x: instala ubuntu, entra desde ella e intentaremos averiguar que le pasa
<esteban22x> cual recomiendan , la LTS? , o la 10.10
<fosco_> 10.10
<guampa> para un server LTS
<puppetmaster> Buenas, quiero capturar impresiones de DOS en ubuntu 10.10, cómo puedo realizar esto? En windows utilizaba dosprint y hay varias opciones. No logro hacer lo mismo en Linux. La impresora es una HP LaserJet 3015, usb. Gracias de antemano.
<jon__> hola
<fosco_> puppetmaster: no entiendo que quieres decir con "imagenes de DOS"
<esteban22x> es que luego que una vez estaba probando este comando : "sudo eject /dev/dvd" para sacar bandeja de CD desde la terminal,bueno funciono, al reiniciar ya no funcionaba mas la Unidad de DVD, entonces no puedo hacer backup
<jon__> a ver si alguien me puede ayudar: resulta que desde que uso lucid lynx no puedo añadir subtítulos a las películas con el reproductor que trae ubuntu por defecto. Alguien sabe a qué se debe?
<esteban22x> lo unico que tengo es una memoria de 2GB y me han dicho que no hes recomendable tener archivos cuando se pone el LiveCD en la memoria USB
<puppetmaster> fosco_, no dije imágenes, dije impresiones. Quiero imprimir listados de un programa de DOS. :)
<guampa> jon__: no se porque pero podes buscar "subtitle" en synaptic hay programas dedicados para editar subs
<fosco_> puppetmaster: puedes ejecutar programas de MS-DOS en dosbox, no se si es eso lo q buscas
<esteban22x> entonces en pocas palabras estoy atorado en Fedora
<esteban22x> tengo archivos re-contra importantes de la Universidad
<fosco_> esteban22x: en ese caso cuando consigas instalar ubuntu vuelves y lo miramos
<puppetmaster> fosco_, yo ya lo tengo corriendo el programa con dosbox pero mi problema es sacar listados desde el programa ya que tengo la impresora con usb. Quiero hacer esto pero en ubuntu: www.dosprint.com
<guampa> puppetmaster: cual era el problema con samba al final?
<puppetmaster> guampa, qué tal? Cómo estás? No logré solucionar lo de samba. Pero si logré hacer funcionar windows tmb con nfs así que por ahora sin problemas esa parte
<guampa> bien, raro lo del samba pero bueh al menos anda
<jon__> guampa: no tengo problema en "editar" subtítulos, para eso ya tengo varios programas. La cuestión es visualizar esos subtítulos con los videos. Tengo los subs en la misma carpeta con el mismo nombre que el archivo de vídeo, incluso selecciono el archivo en el menú del reproductor, pero nada.
<puppetmaster> guampa, con las funciones de ncpfs que le bajé al XP pude configurar el uid,gid que utilizaba para conectarme
<guampa> jon__: por ahi nombrando los subs igual que la pelicula...algunos reproductores se fijan en eso
<guampa> ej: vlc te los muestra automaticamente si los nombras igual
<puppetmaster> guampa, conocés alguna solución como dosprint para utilizar desde linux? Yo tengo la impresora usb conectada al ubuntu y quiero poder usarla desde el resto de los clientes pero mandando impresiones desde el prog de DOS.
<guampa> la verdad no, nunca use ese tipo de cosas
<guampa> o sea vos queres imprimir desde dosbox?
<guampa> o desde windows?
<puppetmaster> desde dosbox
<puppetmaster> tanto desde windows como linux, pero lo hago desde dentro de la aplicación
<puppetmaster> el dosprint captura ese "tráfico" y lo imprime.
<puppetmaster> pero en linux no tengo variante por ahora
<puppetmaster> en la pc que tengo virtualizada con XP no lo pude hacer andar ... me parece que ya es demasiada mescolanza de cosas. xD
<guampa> puppetmaster: :/ http://vogons.zetafleet.com/viewtopic.php?t=10739
<guampa> "Q: I would like to print from DosBox"
<guampa> "A: The official version of DosBox does not have the capability to print because it is not directly related to gaming"
<puppetmaster> guampa, gracias, le echo un vistazo.
<puppetmaster> yo utilizo dosemu pero deben ser similares las situaciones.
<guampa> dosemu no se si esta tan orientado a juegos como dosbox
<guampa> tambien se puede usar cmd bajo wine
<guampa> a lo mejor ahi anda mejor
<puppetmaster> se, quizá me tenga que resignar e instalar un xp :(
<guampa> y es medio jodido el objetivo
<puppetmaster> se :S
<guampa> aunque aca parecen lograr algo http://vogons.zetafleet.com/viewtopic.php?t=19389&sid=bcf1cda49318f80e296f829b6ca74e6e
<guampa> jejeje es muy "lo atamo con alambre lo atamo" para ser franco todo esto
<guampa> deberian migrar a algo mas nuevo y ya
<puppetmaster> guampa, sí, la verdad que sí pero en el rubro que estoy no hay opciones de momento. Veré si me dedico a hacer una :)
<puppetmaster> Gracias de  nuevo por tu ayuda.
<puppetmaster> nos vemos.
<t0ken_> buenas tardes
<t0ken_> tengo un problema me sale un error que no me deja instalar o desistalar paquetes en ubuntu
<t0ken_> alguien sabe por que me sale ese error?
<george2002> t0ken_, que error
<t0ken_> me dice que el error es con aptdeamon
 * brahem bueno gente cuidense ya nos vemos mas tarde me voi a dormir un rato ;)
<george2002> pa q duermen
<george2002> XD
<t0ken_> no me ayudaron
<t0ken_> mm la vdd no encuentro nada en la web
<t0ken_> que sea de ayuda
<george2002> t0ken_, perdona es que si no dices en nick no miro xchat
<dzup2> primero explica que error es.
<t0ken_> dzup2 me sale un error al intentar instalar un paquete
<t0ken_> http://pastebin.com/jctnKAsy
<dzup2> eso es al tratar de instalar ttf-mscorefonts ?
<t0ken_> eso es cuando quiero instalar algo desde synaptic o desde terminal
<dzup2> y que comando est6a poniendo?
<t0ken_> apt get
<george2002> t0ken_, http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/146095
<dzup2> escribe el comando completo, tal y como lo escribe, no somos adivinos
<t0ken_> sudo apt-get install vlc
<dzup2> haber ...ya iniciamos, pues digame hico el upgrade antes?
<t0ken_> dzup2 ese es el comando
<dzup2> update*
<t0ken_> aver como lo ago el update de todo el sistema?
<dzup2> sudo apt-get update
<dzup2> sudo apt-get install vlñc
<dzup2> sudo apt-get install vlc
<t0ken_> ya le di al update
<t0ken_> y mira lo que salio
<t0ken_> Imposible bloquear el directorio de administración (/var/lib/dpkg/), ¿está otro proceso usándolo?
<dzup2> cierre el otro ...crteo el ghrafico
<t0ken_> cierro el que?
<dzup2> solo una instancia debe estar prendida a la vez, ya sea aptitude o apt-get o el gestor grafico, pero SOLO una
<dzup2> ...cuando se instala algo
<t0ken_> mira ya no tengo nada abierto solo la terminal
<t0ken_> y el comando que me diste de update
<t0ken_> y me sigue saliendo lo mismo
<george2002> t0ken_,  estabas instalando y no terminastes una instalacion?
<t0ken_> si
<t0ken_>  se trabo
<t0ken_> y cerre la terminal
<george2002> t0ken_, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<t0ken_> la volbi a abrir
<t0ken_> ese comando ya lo puse
<george2002> t0ken_, luego sudo apt-get autoremove
<t0ken_>  me funciono 1 ves pero ya no me volbio a funcionar
<george2002> y por ultimo sudo apt-get update
<t0ken_> george2002 mira lo que sale despues de poner ese comando de dpkg
<t0ken_> dpkg: el área de la base de datos de estado está bloqueada por otro proceso
<george2002> t0ken_, cierra sesion y intenta de nuevo
<george2002> o mejor reinicia y metes los comandos de nuevo
<t0ken_> ok no te vayas jejeje
<dzup2> no opcupas
<dzup2> ps aux | awk '{ print $8 " " $2 }' | grep -w Z
<dzup2> bha, bueno adios
<nasser> guampa: k haces?
<guampa> hueveo negandome a terminar un programa
<nasser> guampa: k programa? :o
<t0ken_> george2002
<george2002> aja
<nasser> token: cuanto llevas en ubuntu?
<t0ken_> ya le dio al dpkg --configure -a
<t0ken_> y salio solo el pass ya le púse
<guampa> un script que ya tengo hecho pero le quiero agregar cosas, es parte de un sistema mas grande, pero sirve para manejar el compiz desde otros programas o la consola
<t0ken_> y volbio a salir para que ponga mi comando nuevo
<george2002> ok
<george2002> sudo apt-get autoremove
<nasser> oh guampa! estoy deseando probarlo!!
<george2002> t0ken_,  y por ultimo sudo apt-get update
<t0ken_> george ya le di todo eso
<t0ken_> ahora me aparece una ventaa
<t0ken_> que dice configuracion de ttf-
<t0ken_> que tiene fondo azul y me dice aceptar
<t0ken_> pero no responde
<george2002> t0ken_, dale aceptar
<t0ken_> ya pero no responde
<george2002> desplazate con el tabulador para que se resalte
<guampa> probalo nasser http://paste2.org/p/1179201
<t0ken_> la cerre y volbi abrir ya ya
<t0ken_>  creo que se movio algo
<t0ken_> jejeje
<t0ken_> se esta volbiendo a instalar george2002
<george2002> t0ken_, ahora sudo apt-get update
<t0ken_> ok se esta desistalando
<t0ken_> george2002 creo que ya termino de instalarlo
<t0ken_>  de update ya termino
<nasser> E: No se pudo bloquear /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Recurso no disponible temporalmente)
<nasser> E: Imposible bloquear el directorio de administración (/var/lib/dpkg/), ¿está otro proceso usándolo?
<nasser> que hago para resolver esto?
<t0ken_> nasser tengo bien poco con ubuntu jejeje
<george2002> ok despues del update hay si instalar el vlc y por carida del mundo termina las descagas
<nasser> token: habias usado linux anteriormente?
<george2002> descargas
<t0ken_> jejeje gracias tocayo george2002
<george2002> dnada
<t0ken_> jaja ya se esta instalando gracias
<nasser> no puedo instalar vlc, me sale esto: nasser@nasser-portatil:~$ sudo apt-get install vlc
<nasser> E: No se pudo bloquear /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Recurso no disponible temporalmente)
<nasser> E: Imposible bloquear el directorio de administración (/var/lib/dpkg/), ¿está otro proceso usándolo?
<george2002> bueno ahora si a dormirrrrrrr
<t0ken_> nasser tienes ese problema?
<george2002> nasser, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<t0ken_> george2002 Conky: can't open /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state: No such file or directory
<t0ken_>  
<t0ken_> y es bat1
<t0ken_> como hacer eso
<george2002_> nasser, http://george2002.wordpress.com/2008/05/09/11-recurso-temporalmente-no-disponible-close/
<dzup2> no se sabe que es despues the battery, imposible saber, péro si da un ls /proc/acpi/battery/    sabra que archivo se usa en su box
<t0ken_> es bat1 dzup2
<EGCdigital> el libre office tiene la apiencia de win95
<EGCdigital> es normal?
<EGCdigital> o algo esta mal en mi ubuntu?
<alienf2> only works with 10.04 liters to 10.10 do not start
<jesuselifelet_> hola como estan no puedo instalar flash player
<jesuselifelet_> me sale error al instalar flash player
<inovercy> g
<roccity__> hey guys testing out translate program written in python to see if it works
<t0ken_> alguien que sepa de conky
<t0ken_> como poner un medidor de bateria en conky
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<fzeta> print "Hola Mundo" nas días;)
<Lostizytu> xd
<Lostizytu> printf ("Hola mundo ");
<Lostizytu> ai si
<Lostizytu> xD
<fzeta> ;)
<Lostizytu> fzeta: buenos dias
<Lostizytu> :)
<t0ken_> hi
<Lostizytu> -+
<Lostizytu> 1|12|12|123||1q|1q2w3e4r5t6|1qwe4r5645678o9p0'234567|1234567890'1234567890'¿67890'4
<mimecar> Lostizytu: ya has comprobado que te funciona bien el teclado
<Lostizytu> perdon
<Lostizytu> lo taba limpiando
<Lostizytu> xD
<Tarrasquero> buenos dias
<Tarrasquero> y felices
 * cossier is away: Ara estic ocupat
 * cossier is back (gone 00:00:17)
<brahem> Saludos
<george2002> hi
<brahem> q tal andan por alla?
<george2002> fino
<brahem> x)
<ElPasmo> Hola buenas, ¿Cómo  puedo ver la salida de terminal del procesador de textos de openoffice? Si ejecuto en una terminal "ooffice -writer" no me sale nada...
<mimecar> llama directamente a writer
<brahem> claro lo q dice mimecar
<ElPasmo> Perdona mimecar, pero no sé bien cómo hacerlo
<mimecar> será oowriter o similar, usa el autocompletado para saberlo
<ElPasmo> Tengo igual salida que si hago ooffice -writer, es decir... nada :(
<mimecar> si llamando al programa no tiene salida, no sacará nada en consola
<ElPasmo> Ya, la cuestión es que tengo un documento que hace crash con cierta frecuencia, y no logro sacarle algún mensaje de terminal
<mimecar> si el documento está corrupto poco podrás hacer
<ElPasmo> No, no está corrupto. Lo estoy escribiendo. Pero si lo dejo un tiempo inactivo y luego intento cerrarlo siempre da un error y luego hay que recuperarlo.
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<ElPasmo> 10.04 64bits
<mimecar> openoffice o libreoffice
<ElPasmo> openoffice 1:3.2.0-7ubuntu4.1
<mimecar> si tienes el sistema actualizado, puede ser un problema de configuración
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo y mira si pasa igual con ese usuario
<ElPasmo> está actualizado. Vale, lo pruebo... gracias :)
<benadicto16> buenos dias
<abdabanesha> buenas tardes a tod@s comunidad
<abdabanesha> resulta que tengo problemas con tucan
<abdabanesha> no me inicia las descargas, alguien ha coneguido olucionar esto?
<abdabanesha> si es que le ha paado, claro esta
<brahem> abdabanesha
<brahem> q problema tienes?
<abdabanesha> pues que no me inicia las descargas
<abdabanesha> se queda pensando
<abdabanesha> ante este problema insistente, instale freerapid
<abdabanesha> pero me devuelve este error no se puede crear el directorio «/home/abdabanesha/.FRD/plugins»
<abdabanesha> tb he navegado hasta el directorio
<abdabanesha> pero el ejecutor. jre lo tengo como para abrirlo con el gestor, por tanto he mirado de buscar jre para ejecutarlo, pero no lo encuentro
<compa> hola buenas.
<abdabanesha> buenas
<compa> he perdido los iconos de enlaces que tenía en el escritorio de kde.
<compa> sabeis alguna forma de recuperarlos aparte de la manual?
<abdabanesha> alguna idea de lo que me ocurre con freerapid?
<azzurra> hola me podrian decir como abro un ejecutable de c que acabo de crear pero no se deja abrir
<mimecar-away> azzurra: ./nombre
<mimecar> si no tiene permisos de ejecución, chmod +x nombre y después la la linea de antes
<azzurra> listo gracias
<abdabanesha> entonces en lo referido a Tucan os pasa algo parecido?
<t4k3sh1> Hola
<t4k3sh1> una consulta, alguno de ustedes ha usado gnomenu?
<mimecar> yo no
<george2002_> una ves lo use
<t4k3sh1> george2002_: y me puedes dar tu opinion.. como es?
<george2002_> al rendimiento?
<george2002_> es bueno, para configurar y todo
<t4k3sh1> :/
<t4k3sh1> entonces lo probaré.. he leido bastante flores a ese menucillo :D
<Pablito> hola buenas una consulta alguien sabe de alguan web en español que me diga como funciona y se configura classroom control
<Pablito> en ubuntu 10.10
<Pablito> ¿?
<mimecar> es un programa de linux Pablito?
<Pablito> si
<mimecar> en la web del programa dirán como hacerlo
<Pablito> no pillo la wev
<Pablito> web
<Pablito> :S
<george2002_> Pablito, todos los programas que instalas en ubuntu en el meno ayuda tiene el link del autor y de colaboradores
<mimecar> solo si es un programa de los repositorios
<george2002_> todos, donde dice "acerca de"
<Pablito> no aparece
<Pablito> nada
<benadicto16> pablito, www.uhu.es/sevirtual/wimba/LiveClasroom.pdf
<benadicto16> nose si es ese
<benadicto16> nada nada
<Surrealist> Pablito, que hace exactamente classroom control?
<Pablito> es una herramienta del profesor
<Pablito> para controlar los equipos
<Pablito> de una clase
<benadicto16> Pablito, nose si el pdf que te pase es el mismo programa del que hablas, miralo que esa guia es en español
<Surrealist> mmmm, que tal si usas ITalC - http://italc.sourceforge.net/
<Pablito> es para linux
<Pablito> el italc
<Pablito> ?
<Surrealist> es multiplataforma
<Pablito> benadicto16 gracias es algo parecido
<mimecar> Pablito: el programa se llama así? si es así tiene que tener una web oficial
<benadicto16> mmm ok
<mimecar> si no la tiene puedes estar metiendo cualquier cosa
<Surrealist> si lees la descripción que hay en su web, te harás una idea de que es.
<benadicto16> http://www.pathguy.com/classcon.htm esa es la weg oficial pero la guia esta en ingles
<benadicto16> weg xd
<Pablito> gracias
<Pablito> bena
<Pablito> mimecar
<Pablito> como funciona
<Pablito> el italc
<mimecar> no he usado ese tipo de programas, te han puesto enlaces a documentación antes
<Obito> Hola a todos! Una pregunta, instalar lamp con "sudo apt-get install lamp" es recomendable ? o mejor instalo todo por separado ?
<mimecar> depende de lo que necesites
<Surrealist> Obito, si tienes conocimientos suficientes, lo mejor es separado. Sino, es una buena opción segun lo que quieras montar.
<Obito> gracias
<Obito> lo que necesito es instalar joomla nomas
<mimecar> apache + mysql + php
<Obito> sii
<Lancro> http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_lamp_for_newbies
<Lancro> mas facil no lo vas a encontrar
<Lancro> eso si esta en ingles
<benadicto16> el wamp no es multi no?
<Obito> muchas gracias
<Surrealist> instalarlo por separado es fácil!
<Surrealist> ¿Que puedo hacer si hay una serie de archivos .pps que al verlos con openoffice no se reproduce el sonido?
<xangua> usar el formato de openoffice la próxima vez ;)
<benadicto16> xD
<xangua> odt = estándar internacional y microsoft office lo soporta ;)
<xangua> odf *
<mimecar> xangua: el formato del office 2007 también tiene estandar
<xangua> pero es cerrado D: recuerdo que antes hasta me trababa el OO Presentaciones
<Surrealist> el problema es que son los típicos correos de m**** que se envía la gente. Y claro ahí no puedo controlar con que lo hace cada uno.
<mimecar> Surrealist: si el correo es importante que lo convierte, en caso contrario a la papelera
<xangua> mmm si son esos 'tipicos correos' porque los abres en primer lugar S:
<george2002_> Obito, que quieres instalar?
<Surrealist> pues es sencillo, nunca habeis recibido un correo con una presentación que tiene imágenes y una música de fondo? Ya se que no es importante, pero si lo puedo solucionar...
<Surrealist> en el mundo real, desgraciadamente, la gente se envía correos en cadena :(
<Lancro> a mi no me envian ni uno
<Lancro> segun los iba mandando a la mierda me dejaron de mandar esos correos
<Obito> george2002_, usar joomla local nomas..
<Obito> es lo unico que necesito
<Obito> phpmyadmin y lamp
<Surrealist> Lancro, a mi tampoco
<seyacat> hola ubuntues
<george2002_> instala xampp Obito es lo mas facil de usar
<Obito> george2002_, mmm cual es la diferencia ?
<Obito> soy re nuevo en el tema
<mimecar> eso de más fácil...
<Lancro> que es un pack
<Lancro> yo prefiero instalarlo por componentes
<george2002_> Obito, lo facil, eso es lo diferente
<mimecar> Obito: en el tiempo que estas en el canal ya podrías haber instalado los componentes por separado y empezar con joomla
<george2002_> Obito, eres nuevo en linux?
<Obito> george2002_, en linux no soy nuevo..ya tengo como 1 año.. igualmente.. mis conocimientos son pobres
<george2002_> ok
<george2002_> xampp es lo mas facil
<benadicto16> yo llevo 2 y nose 1 pepino
<benadicto16> xd
<george2002_> jaja
<Surrealist> si no lo haces nunca, no esperes aprenderlo
<mimecar> igual vas a tener que poner la contraseña para mysql
<seyacat> a mi el xampp me dio problemas, siempre me parecio mejor instalar uno por uno los tres componenete, pero ahora no uso windows
<george2002_> mimecar, en xampp por defecto es root sin pass
<mimecar> que locura es eso
<mimecar> luego lo subes a un servidor, no cambias el password y fiesta...
<george2002_> seyacat, xampp esta para linux
<Lancro> en windows xampp colisiona con skype en los puertos, no me acuerdo cual era
<seyacat> george2002_: a si creo que lo vi alguna vez, me parece inutil siendo tan facil instalar lamp en ubuntu
<seyacat> skype por alguna razon desconocida usa el puerto 80
<george2002_> seyacat, razon desconocida XD es su protocolo, porque crees que se conecta rapido
<seyacat> que tiene que ver el puerto con que se conecte rapido
<Surrealist> que tiene que ver el protocolo con el puerto?
<seyacat> cri cri
<seyacat> estoy haciendo un entrenamiento con haar de placas de autos de mi pais
<seyacat> aun sin exito
<seyacat> JOJO
 * snoopy slaps nycko around a bit with a large trout
<nycko> snoopy: ack
<snoopy> nycko: como estas hace tiempo que no entraba hehehe =P
<snoopy> ack?
<nycko> snoopy: ta bien
<nycko> snoopy: protocolo tcp
<nycko> snoopy: syn-> <-syn-ack ack->
<seyacat> eso es una de las cosas mas nerds que en visto en tiempos
<nycko> snoopy: llevas poco tiempo he?
<anikras> buenas
<anikras> tengo un problema con chromium y suscertificados
<anikras> intento entrar en el correo de la universidad
<anikras> y me dice invalid server certificate
<anikras> pero si entro desde firefox no hay problema
<anikras> alguen sabe por que  puede pasar esto ?
<mimecar> no tendrás importado el certificado
<broadcast> buenas tardes :)
<guampa> uau la gente se esta haciendo handshakes tcp por aca? aahahahahahaha
<guampa> mortal
<guampa> poster pa la pieza :) http://www.makelinux.net/kernel_map
<pi1> Buenos días, tengo un problema con un "reloj de control" que quiero conectar por usb a la pc . Este se maneja por un programa que corre bien con wine, pero el problema es que no logro la coneccion entre el "reloj de control" y la pc. Alguien tiene idea de como puedo saber cual es el problema?
<mimecar> reloj de control?
<pi1> gracias... si de esos para marcar tarjeta cuando entras al trabajo, también se programa para que suene un timbre a determinada hora o para que corte la luz en algún sector
<mimecar> si funciona con wine donde está el problema?
<pi1> el problema es que no puedo programar el reloj... digamos que no puedo hacer la coneccion entre el programa y el reloj
<mimecar> el programa que ejecutas en wine no puede afectar al sistema normal
<pi1> claro... pero lo que creo que faltaria es la configuración de los puertos
<mimecar> me he perdido
<pi1> por lo que estuve leyendo: con solo hacer un enlace de /.wine/dosdevice/com* a /dev/ttyUSB* y ejecutar el programa, ya basta para que funcione... pero asi no funciona
<mimecar> ¿seguro que un programa de wine se comunica con el sistema real de esa forma?
<pi1> supuesta mente...
<pi1> como puedo saberllo?
<mimecar> si alguien lo ha hecho estará documentado
<pi1> no hay nada especifico de este aparato en particular.
<pi1> Crees que hay alguna manera de saber si el sistema detecta el aparato?... seria algo como hacer PING "al puerto..." y obtener respuesta del reloj... ya no se
<anikras> hola
<anikras> tengo esta tarjeta de wifi
<anikras> http://www.atheros.com/technology/technology.php?nav1=47&product=79
<anikras> como puedo saber si es valida para abrir una red WEP ??
<snoopy> nycko: me perdi hahah =P tiempo en que? andube en busca de otro empleo y ya no habia podido entrar
<anikras> se pueden eliminar mis datos de google ?
<anikras> por ejemplo si quiero eliminar los resultados de las busquedas de mi nombre
<anikras> si busco en google anikras sale el blog que utilizaba y un par de cosas mas
<anikras> eso se puede eliminar ?
<mimecar> no puedes
<mimecar> siempre quedará algo
<Tarrasquero> bueno parace que la mayoria esta haciendo vida fimily
<Jise> que va
<Jise> están enganchados a la tele
<Jise> o viendo pornografía en internet
<Jise> tienen mucho vicio
<seyacat> estoy viendo el facebook
<Tarrasquero> anikras,hay empresas que se dedican a eso
<anikras> se dedican a limpiar mis registros ?
<mimecar> pagando bastante..
<benadicto16> de toda formas para que quieres limpiar un nick?
<Tarrasquero> si
<anikras> weno
<benadicto16> otra cosa es que relacion tu nick con tu nombre
<anikras> es limpiar todas las entradas
<anikras> antes tenia un blog
<Tarrasquero> incluso alimpiar tu imagen :)
<benadicto16> cual era
<Tarrasquero> anikras, que en la cache de google
<anikras> que ya no recuerdo la contraseña de entrada, y luego pues he escrito en varios blogs y cosas asi
<anikras> era mera curiosidad
<benadicto16> cual era el comando apra descargar desde MU, RS desde consola
<benadicto16> no me acuerdo
<anikras> viva la privacidad
<Tarrasquero> comando?
<benadicto16> si bueno, se usaba un programa
<Tarrasquero> benadicto16, wegt descarga directamente pero de esos no se
<benadicto16> pero creo que venia instalado
<benadicto16> no no, este tenia para poner la captchas automaticamente
<benadicto16> lo comentaron en el canel, quizas en linux_n
<Tarrasquero> jdownloader
<benadicto16> no no, desde consola
<benadicto16> era comando link
<Tarrasquero> megaupload-dl
<mama21mama> pidgin : Depende: pidgin-data (>= 1:2.7.9) pero 1:2.7.7-1ubuntu0+pidgin1.10.10 va a ser instalado
<mama21mama> E: Dependencias incumplidas. Intente 'apt-get -f install' sin paquetes (o especifique una solución).
<mama21mama> y ahora?
<mama21mama> como sigo?
<Tarrasquero> mama21mama, tienes actualizado el sistema?
<Tarrasquero> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<mama21mama> no
<mama21mama> sigue igual Tarrasquero
<mama21mama> hace poco lei algo de como seleccionar dependencias de acuerdo a las necesidades
<mama21mama> como este caso,.
<mama21mama> pero no marque esa lectura :(
<benadicto16> Tarrasquero, http://code.google.com/p/plowshare/ por si te interesa
<Tarrasquero> benadicto16, interesante
<angel05> buenos dias, deseo instalar linux con compiz(espero se llame asi), soy nuevo en esto, me pueden indicar en donde lo podrè descargar
<benadicto16> angel05, primero elige una distribucion, instalala y despues instala compiz
<Tarrasquero> benadicto16, seria factible "plowdown direccion_de _descarga" && "plowdown direccion_de _descarga"?
<benadicto16> no probe con ams de un enlance, seria valido si el programa esperase a finalizar una descarga para empesar la otra
<Tarrasquero> benadicto16, && ← esto es la espera para comenzar con la cola
<Tarrasquero> benadicto16,incluso "plowdown direccion_de _descarga" & sleep 10 && "plowdown direccion_de _descarga"?
<snoopy> alguien me puede recomendar un buen libro para linux
<guampa> snoopy: en la web hay mucho material, hay proyectos dedicados a documentar linux como tldp.org
<lizhi95> hola
<note> alo
<note> hola
<note> como van?
<lizhi95> hace poqito instale el ubuntu netbook remix en mi netbook
<lizhi95> pero respalde mis cosas en windows y pues soy nueva en esto, en lo q he investigado y eso, pude compartir una carpeta con samba y pase mi musica desde windows hacia linux, pero no los puedo modificar porq dice q no tengo permiso y me sale un candadito
<Jise> buena opción esa
<lizhi95> por lo q he leido creo q es porq no soy la dueña y q usara el comando chown
<lizhi95> vi el man del chown y en los ejemplos dice chown root /u
<lizhi95> q significa la /u o como puedo buscarla?
<Lancro> usuario supongo que sera
<Lancro> yo lo uso sudo chown usuario carpeta/archivo
<nycko> snoopy: aja, y conseguiste?
<lizhi95> ah, si funciono asi
<lizhi95> gracias! pero bueno, si es /u es usuario donde puedo ver todos los demas de ese tipo? (osea /x o lo q sea) q son parametros o como se llaman en linux?
<guampa> casi todos los comandos usan --help o -h
<guampa> y man comando x supu
<lizhi95> oqs, grats y disculpen q solo entre a preguntar
<lizhi95> pero pues los de 2tb si andan por los 4k pesos
<lizhi95> a diferencia del de 1tb q cuesta 1800
<javila> saludos a la sala.
<mama21mama> tuve que compilar el condenado pidgin por no saber el comando para elegir la version adecuada de una dependencia
<mama21mama> bueno... ando en pidgin 2.7.9 :D
<mama21mama> valio la pena aunque no se si sea la correcta forma.
<guampa> mientras ande :) , puede hacerse mas correcto si lo compilas con checkinstall
<mama21mama> si eso intento hacer por 2 vez
<mama21mama> pero lubuntu 10.10 se me revela.
<mama21mama> creo que choco el update de ppa
<mama21mama> supongo.
<mama21mama> sobre pidgin
<mama21mama> aveces el ppa hace lios.
<mama21mama> o no se que pudo aver pasado.
<mama21mama> como explico esto?
<mama21mama> pidgin : Depende: pidgin-data (>= 1:2.7.9) pero 1:2.7.7-1ubuntu0+pidgin1.10.10 va a ser instalado
<mimecar> estas mezclando repositorios
<mama21mama> agregue el pidgin devel... del ppa
<mama21mama> y usaba ese.
<mimecar> con eso puedes tener dependencias incumplidas
<mama21mama> pero ppa no cumple dependencias?
<mama21mama> hay un error.
<mama21mama> pero ando cerca no se cual es.
<guampa> si cumple, podes forzar que se use la version de ese repositorio
<mimecar> necesita una versión concreta y el sistema instala una anterior
<guampa> no es tema de dependencias que no se cumplen sino de versiones que interfieren
<mama21mama>  pidgin-data era el update nuevo del ppa
<mama21mama> pero no podi
<mama21mama> a
<mama21mama> por que no se.
<Jise> mama21mama notaste algún cambio de la 2.7.7 a la 2.7.9?
<mama21mama> no
<mama21mama> esta igualito.
<mimecar> estas usando una versión de desarrollo, puedes tener fallos
<mama21mama> per seguro traes cosas nuevas
<mimecar> Jise: solo corrige errores
<mama21mama> 2.7.9 desarrolo?
<guampa> que dice el changelog?
<mimecar> los repositorios de PPA no son de ubuntu
<Jise> porque la versión anterior si queestaba cargada de fallos
<Jise> pero la 2.7.7 ya iba genial
<guampa> al menos la 2.7.7 el certificado de msn me dejo en paz
<Jise> si
<mama21mama> no se que dice anda todo en inglish http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/ChangeLog
<Jise> mejoró mucho la 2.7.7 la otra desconectaba sola
<guampa> aver
<mama21mama> solo dice:
<mama21mama>     * MSN:
<mama21mama>           o Fix CVE-2010-4528, a crash when receiving short packets related to P2Pv2 messages.
<uBOTu-fr> mama21mama: ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2010-4528)
<mama21mama> :|
<mama21mama> uBOTu-fr, spanish please ¬¬
<mama21mama> condenado bot no sabe que solo hablo un idioma.
<mama21mama> xD
<mimecar> traducelo tu mismo, tienes traductores en la red
<guampa> de 2.7.7 a 2.7.9, 20 bugs :) no video :) para ningun protocolo :)
<mama21mama> bueno estoy en el utlimo :D
<mama21mama> tiene nuevas cosas y nadie lo tiene :D
<mimecar> jabber ya tiene video
<mama21mama> voip anda alguno?
<guampa> pidgin mata, patea culos, pero le falta video video videooooooooooo
<mimecar> guampa: si que tiene video
<mama21mama> gtalk una vez intente usar en pidgin mero andaba re mal.
<guampa> mimecar: adonde?
<mama21mama> no se ahora
<guampa> como lo activas?
<mimecar> si usas jabber como protocolo lo tiene
<guampa> :[ no uso jabber como protocolo
<mimecar> entonces no tienes video
<guampa> todo el planeta y planetas vecinos estan en msn
<mimecar> yo tengo la mayoría con jabber
<guampa> que suertudo, pues cuentas con el apoyo de pidgin. yo no
<mimecar> si alguien quiere hablar conmigo, o usa jabber o no habla
<mimecar> al msn no añado gente
<mama21mama> yo uso murmur propio con clientes mumble
<mama21mama> o skype
<jorge4> ola gente..muy wenas a todos...tenia una duda de la que no encuentro info en san google y es que cuando inicio la compu, antes de la ventana de usuario sale un mensaje que dice error codec no read...y de hay entra al inicio...¿os sale ese mensaje a ustedes? Gracias...
<guampa> yo uso video pero tengo que arrancar amsn
<mimecar> !detalles jorge4
<kubot> jorge4: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<MichaelSOG> jorge4: a mi no me sale (uso ubuntu 10.04.1)
<guampa> que esta muy bueno como cliente msn, el mejor
<mama21mama> msn se cae
<mama21mama> a cada rato.
<jorge4> Ok MichaelSOG ...yo uso la 10.10
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<guampa> dos veces en el 2010 recuerdo que se haya caido
<jorge4> bueno revisare los log mas detalladamente a ver si veo alguna info y puedo exponerla por aqui
<Tarrasquero> jorge4, es al inicio?
<jorge4> Si Tarrasquero
<mama21mama> no puedo entrar a mi blog ptm
<mama21mama> 500 Internal Server Error
<jorge4> antes del logeo
<Tarrasquero> cuando inicies alt*f1
<jorge4> ok Tarrasquero
<jorge4> Gracias
<Tarrasquero> para ver el error
<jorge4> voy a ver...ahora vuelvo
<Tarrasquero> jorge4,
<Tarrasquero> ahora ctrl-alt+f1
<Tarrasquero> y despues
<Tarrasquero> alt+f7
<Tarrasquero> para volver
<jorge4> ah ok...thank
<mimecar> ¿el error aparece solo al iniciar una sesión?
<Tarrasquero> mimecar, si le aparece al inicio que el registro hay creo
<Tarrasquero> queda el registro*
<mimecar> no se si le saldrá algo
<Tarrasquero> a mi si al menos
<jorge4> ok Tarrasquero ya lo vi...gracias no sabia de este sistema para verlo
<Tarrasquero> :)
<jorge4> dice codec_read: Codec0 is not valid: 0x87e5370
<jorge4> ESte mensaje sale 4 veces
<jorge4> y luego me permite entrar sin problema
<Tarrasquero> prueba → modprobe snd
<jorge4> Tarrasquero, ¿desde consola?
<Tarrasquero> o mejor  → modprobe -r snd y despues modprobe snd
<Tarrasquero> jorge4, si
<p0hack> ola
<p0hack> saben k al iniciar ubuntu
<p0hack> me sale un mensaje de error k dice un problema del firewire
<p0hack> y k revice en la pagina kernel.wirelles.org
<p0hack> pero sale el mensaje muy rapido y no alcanso a ver mas
<erUSUL> p0hack: firewire y wireless poco tienen que ver. deberias ver si sale en « dmesg » el mensaje
<erUSUL> p0hack: haz « dmesg | less » para leerlo
<p0hack> mira ya lo encontre como hago para k lo veas?
<erUSUL> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<erUSUL> p0hack: ^
<p0hack> ok
<NipSarm> hola a todos
<NipSarm> quiero compartir archivos en red local con una web sencilla en apache, pero desde windows no puedo acceder
<NipSarm> tengo ke modificar algo en linux?
<p0hack> oka aki ta http://paste.ubuntu.com/551212/
<erUSUL> NipSarm: mira que apache este configurado para escuchar en la red local y que no haya un firewall que bloquee el acceso
<NipSarm> =/ como lo hago? pensé que automaticamente se podia acceder por lan
<erUSUL> a ver haz « lsof -i :80 » en el server
<erUSUL> p0hack: estas conectado por cable a internet?
<p0hack> sep
<erUSUL> p0hack: que version de ubuntu tienes instalada ?
<p0hack> 10.10
<erUSUL> p0hack: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<erUSUL> p0hack: eso hara que el error desaparezca y que funcione la wifi ;P
<erUSUL> despues de reiniciar claro
<p0hack> gracias men
<erUSUL> no hay de que
<p0hack> olle una consulta
<p0hack> cual es el mejor dock??
<erUSUL> ni idea; no uso de eso
<erUSUL> !mejor
<kubot> Generalmente no hay una aplicación "mejor" todo depende de tus necesidades y/o gustos.
<p0hack> pero cual me recomiendan
<NipSarm> erusul no entendí a ke te referias :S
<NipSarm> p0hack he usado el cairo-dock, estaba chevre xD pero ya me aburrí
<p0hack> Ok
<p0hack> k tal es el firestarter?
<xangua> !firewall
<kubot> Ubuntu, como cualquier Linux tiene capacidades firewall innatas. Esas capacidades se manejan con el comando !iptables en un !terminal. Alternativas de mas alto nivel como !ufw (recomendado), shorewall o firehol existen; así como interfaces gráficas: !gufw y !firestarter (Gnome) o !guarddog (KDE).
<p0hack> aa k genial es el cairo -dock
<novatillo> hola a todos tengo una duda respecto una libreria no se si alguein me podria decir si la libreria #include <conio.h> que es para windows se pueda agregar a linux ya que es un archivo epro ya se que no lo traen los compiladores de gcc pero es que queriendo usar gotoxy me tira error o nose si aya algo parecido a getch(), gotoxy y clrscr en linux
<p0hack> hoy mismo sako el maldito windows
<novatillo> no te confies ya ves que no se pueden hacer varias cosas en win como en linux cada uno tiene lo suyo ve hasta programando se nota
<p0hack> oigan cuando instale el ubuntu installe /home en otra partición
<p0hack> con eso si se me hecha a perder no perdere datos verdad?
<george2002> p0hack, si
<p0hack> saben quiero arreglar visualmente ubuntu
<p0hack> y ya instale el cairo
<p0hack> el compiz
<p0hack> pero kiero canbiar el splashcreen pero no me deja
<p0hack> k hago?
<george2002> instala ubuntu tweak
<p0hack> ok ya esta
<george2002> p0hack, http://yors2.george2002.operaunite.com/localhost/?p=146
<p0hack> aa k genial tu escritorio
<george2002> hay fue ayer
<george2002> hoy esta diferente
<NipSarm> =/ tmr no me funciona el aptoncd a alguien le ha pasado??
<george2002> NipSarm, mete todos los deb en una carpeta y por terminal sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<NipSarm> donde estan los deb? en que carpeta se guardan?
<george2002> NipSarm, pense que era para reinstalar un copia anterior, pero si descargaste cosas por gestor de s, todo va a /var/cache/apt/archives
<p0hack> bueno gracias a todos me voy
<p0hack> cuidense
<NipSarm> si, ahi estan :D gracias george
<george2002> ok
<NeoRanger> wenas!!
<t0ken_> hola a todo el canal
<t0ken_> no puedo ver el estado de mi baterrya
<t0ken_> baterria
<t0ken_> no se por que no funciona
<t0ken_> tengo ubuntu10.10 mi ls detecta que mi bateria es BAT1
<t0ken_> pero no se cuanta carga tiene mi bateria
<NeoRanger> ubuntu 10.10 sucks!!! Ubuntu 10.04 rules!!
<t0ken_> mmm
<t0ken_> alguien sabe de esto?
<p0hack> ola que explorador de puertos es bueno ?
<oakenfold> nmap
<p0hack> pero ese se usa x consola?
<p0hack> o es grafico
<oakenfold> grafico es Zenmap
<seyacat> Hola todos
<seyacat> nmap es muy bueno :)
<seyacat> !kubot malo
<kubot> seyacat: No veo a nadie llamado malo.
<seyacat> !kubot seyacat malo
<seyacat> !kubot help
<kubot> seyacat: No veo a nadie llamado help.
<oakenfold> !man zenmap
<kubot> zenmap | Zenmap is a multi-platform graphical Nmap frontend and results viewer. | Prueba « man zenmap » en una terminal o ver http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/en/man1/zenmap.1.html
<seyacat> JAJA, ese kubot es bien tonto
<seyacat> !malo kubot
<kubot> El facto !malo no existe.
<seyacat> !peor kubot
<kubot> El facto !peor no existe.
<oakenfold> y yo q pensaba q maverick lo programo bien :P
<seyacat> JAJAJA
<rossgrin> #aprendices
<Lancro> ¿?
<rossgrin> Saludos desde Venezuela
<t0ken_> tengo problemas para que ubuntu me diga el estado de mi bateria
 * Tukeke usando gnome-shell http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/8613/pantallazo3r.png
<seyacat> t0ken_: yo tambien hablo con mi ubuntu pero nunca me responde
<t0ken_> m jaja
<seyacat> saben como hacer downgrade de maverick a lucid?
<Lancro> seyacat, no se puede
<seyacat> por que recien pude hacer un downgrade de un paquete, tavez pueda hacerlo de todos
<chilicuil> de cual seyacat ?, como lo hiciste?
<seyacat> chilicuil: del libc6 le baje de maveric a lucid
<seyacat> sudo apt-get install libc6/lucid
<chilicuil> ummm, yap, para eso debiste haber agregado los repositorios de lucid, ummm, de todas formas como dijo Lan.cro no se puede con la mayoria de los paquetes, a veces los mismo deb en su archivo debian/control dependen de otros paquetes que no estan disponibles para una version anterior de ubuntu, y cuando no lo esta, puede que al momento de ejecutarlo (incluso cuando se haya instalado correctamente) simplemente no funciona por incompatibilidad c
<chilicuil> seyacat: ^^^
<seyacat> chilicuil: seria de probar
<seyacat> en el caso de que falle se podria continuar el downgrade con chroot desde un live cd o pendrive
<seyacat> lo unico malo es que no tengo tiempo para dañar mi maquina con esas pruebas
<chilicuil> seyacat: sip, pero se entiende que se corre el riesgo de romper el sistema (mas cuando se juega con paquetes que son dependencia de otros paquetes), y que solo es una opcion disponible para usuarios avanzados, en terminos practicos la respuesta seria que no se puede revertir el proceso de actualizaciones en ubuntu
<seyacat> JAJA
<seyacat> bueno compas me voy
<seyacat> CHAULIN
<seyacat> que sueñen con los angelitos
<seyacat> X
<xiumeteo> hola
<chilicuil> hola xiumeteo
<xiumeteo> nomas saludando porque resolvi mi problema jajaja gracias
<fzeta> Hi
<joan> Hola a todos.
<joan> El otro día instalé LibreOffice desde su ppa
<joan> y ahora lo acabo de desinstalar y he borrado la ppa
<joan> pero al intentar instalar openoffice no lo encuentra
<mimecar> si has actualizado los repositorios tiene que salir
<joan> he echo update y upgrade
<mimecar> con que nombre buscas el paquete?
<joan> openoffice y openoffice-writer
<mimecar> ese es el nombre del paquete?
<joan> Sí
<joan> a no
<joan> es .org...
<joan> joan@Knut:~$ sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-writer S'està llegint la llista de paquets... Fet  S'està construint l'arbre de dependències        S'està llegint la informació de l'estat... Fet No s'han pogut instal·lar alguns paquets. Això pot ser degut a que vàreu requerir una situació imposible o a que esteu emprant la distribució unstable i alguns paquets requerits encara no han estat creats o bé encara no els hi han 
<mimecar> me da la impresión que no pones bien el nombre
<mimecar> prueba con ooo.org
<mimecar> o oo.org
<joan> No existen
<joan> se llama "openoffice.org"
<joan> pero me sale esto
<joan> ( lo que te pegé )
<benadicto16> xD
<benadicto16> no estara en el synaptic?
<aker> hola a todos
<benedeti> Hola aker
<aker> a ver ssi alguien me ayuda
<benedeti> Que necesitas?
<azzurra> hola como hago para instalar el paquete del apache que contiene el php
<aker> mi conexion a internet va muy lenta
<aker> azzura prueba xampp
<mimecar> instala apache y php
<benedeti> Como estás conectado a internet?
<aker> mediante wifi al router de mi casa
<aker> y estoy al lado
<mimecar> aker: usas cifrado?
<aker> pero va muy lento
<aker> mimecar no lo se
<aker> me estoy descargando una cosa y no pasa de 12kb
<benedeti> Te conectas con password?
<mimecar> pones una contraseña para entrar?
<aker> si claro
<azzurra> no funciono
<mimecar> azzurra: ya has instalado apache y php?
<azzurra> como instalo el php
<mimecar> usa el centro de software
<azzurra> apache lo tengo instalado
<mimecar> que versión de ubuntu usas aker ?
<aker> 10.10
<aker> antes me iba bien
<mimecar> ¿cuando empezó a ir mal?
<aker> pero reinstale el SO y ahora va my lento
<mimecar> ¿tienes puestas todas las actualizaciones?
<aker> si
<mimecar> esa velocidad es de diferentes webs?
<aker> a que te refieres?
<mimecar> si descargas cosas desde diferentes webs siempre va a 12 k?
<aker> a ver
<chilicuil> azzurra: en lugar de instalar xamp prueba con $ sudo tasksel install lamp-server o si lo quieres instalar paso a paso sigue las instrucciones de este link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Starting%20over,%20How%20to%20remove%20the%20LAMP%20stack
<aker> me estoy intentando descargar una pelicula de pelis yonkis
<aker> y no pasa de 12kb
<mimecar> aker: puede ser que te esten limitando la velocidad
<mimecar> descarga de otra web
<aker> utilizo el gestor de descargas tucan
<aker> probaré con otra web y sin el gestor a ver q tal anda
<benedeti> azzurra en esta guia http://www.ivankristianto.com/os/ubuntu/howto-install-apache-php-mysql-and-phpmyadmin-on-ubuntu/1027/, tambien hay buenas instrucciones
<azzurra> listo gracias
<benedeti> Con gusto
<benedeti> Suerte!
<aker> me acabo de descargar el virtual box de forma normal y la velocidad iba a 1,1mb/s
<aker> muy rapido
<mimecar> aker: es problema de esa web
<mimecar> no de tu conexión
<aker> probare si es problema de esa web o del tucan
<mimecar> has descargado a 1 mega
<benedeti> Entonces el problema no es con tu conexión, el problema es que te limitan el ancho de banda de bajada desde la Web de la pelicula
<mimecar> no es cosa del wifi
<aker> ok
<precubcr> wow
<precubcr> esto esta llenisimo
<precubcr> jajaaj
<aker> ahora la descarga desde megaupload iba a 100 y no subia
<benedeti> aker utilizando esta Web http://vtr.com/velocidad/test.php, puedes medir tu velocidad
<aker> ok, gracias
<aker> megaupload limita la velocidad?
<precubcr> aker
<precubcr> solo sii no esres premium,
<mimecar> o tu proveedor
<benedeti> Yo creeria que si tu cuenta no es premium tal vez sí
<aker> bueno he descargado muchas veces sin ser premium y no me limitaba
<benedeti> Ok, hasta luego
<precubcr> una pregunta gente
<precubcr> no puedo usar el aircrack en kubuntu 10. 10
<precubcr> por que es ?
<mimecar> como lo usas?
<aker> mimecar con tucan me va aun mas lento
<mimecar> no uses tucan
<aker> hay q  configurarlo¿
<precubcr> perdon ?
<precubcr> por pura curiosidad
<precubcr> alguen me lee ?
<mimecar> si
<precubcr> a vale
<precubcr> por si akaso
<precubcr> jajaja
<precubcr> k digo
<precubcr> k como uso aircrack ?
<precubcr> k no me va ...
<precubcr> me da error
<magu42> !pirateria precubcr
<mimecar> desde la consola
<kubot> precubcr: Discusiones de piratería u otra práctica de dudosa legalidad no son bienvenidos en los canales de Ubuntu, por favor abstenete de estos temas en #ubuntu-es. Esto incluye links de descarga de software, vídeo o música.
<precubcr> si
<precubcr> pero no me va
<mimecar> pero de ese programa no tendrás soporte
<precubcr> mira
<precubcr> te digo k error me da
<precubcr> pues. ..
<precubcr> lo se ...
<MichaelSOG> aircrack no es piratería
<MichaelSOG> =/
<guampa> ==
<MichaelSOG> ni de dudosa legalidad
<MichaelSOG> =/
<mimecar> MichaelSOG: pero se usa para robar la señal wifi
<precubcr> mimecar
<magu42> MichaelSOG, sos o te haces?
<precubcr> no necesariamente
<guampa> si y nmap para hackear, pero no vas a dejar de dar soporte para su uso
<precubcr> esta diseñado  con otro fin
<MichaelSOG> yo no robo señal
<MichaelSOG> y como dice precubcr no esta diseñado para eso, que algunos listillos lo usen para eso es distinto
<precubcr> yo lo que intento es hack a lmi red
<precubcr> para ver k es segura
<precubcr> pero en kubuntu 10.10 no me va. .
<mimecar> precubcr: ¿que cifrado usa tu red?
<precubcr> solo backtrack
<precubcr> wpa-psk
<MichaelSOG> precubcr: vete a la sala de bactrack mejor xD, allá no son paranoicos con este tema
<mimecar> lo máximo que puedes asegurar es filtrado mac + wpa2
<precubcr> ya .....
<precubcr> mi pregunta es..
<precubcr> si yo lep ongo cifrado wpa y wpa2 mixed ?
<mimecar> MichaelSOG: la gran mayoría de los que entran en el canal preguntan como conectarse gratis al wifi
<precubcr> k pasa ?
<mimecar> precubcr: solo puedes wpa2
<MichaelSOG> ¿en verdad?
<mimecar> si
<magu42> !ops
<puppetmaster> Buenas, quiero compartir una impresora usb hp3015 que tengo en mi server con ubuntu 10.10 a varios clientes que utilizan una aplicación de facturación de DOS,  utilizo dosemu para correrlos. Alguien me podrá orientar en cómo realizar esto? Quiero reemplazar lo que hace esta aplicación: www.dosprint.com Gracias.
<kubot> ¡Ayuda! (Usar solamente en casos de emergencias) jpds Sapote dballester P3L|C4N0 Seveas erUSUL OberonKing [GuS] effie_jayx LjL RoAkSoAx fetova m4v fosco_ mimecar
<MichaelSOG> mimecar: yo no entro, por eso mi pregunta, que mal... que deshonestos
<MichaelSOG> u.u
<niko> magu42: ?
<mimecar> alguien que use esa herramienta para auditoría aprende a usarla solo
<precubcr> mimecar.... mi router me deja lo k yo te e dixho
<guampa> ?
<mimecar> precubcr: usa wpa2
<m4v> magu42: que sucede?
<precubcr> wpa-psk/wpa2 mixed
<precubcr> ok mimecar
<MichaelSOG> pues no hay de otra, buscar manual, y usarla con sabiduría y no de esa forma
<precubcr> gracias
<precubcr> y lo del aircrack, cual es la sala perdon ¿?
<magu42> m4v niko solo lean
<mimecar> magu42: se están dando las razones de que no se de soporte de ese programa
 * guampa entierra sus dedos entre los ojos
<puppetmaster> guampa, qué tal? :)
<magu42> mimecar, es lo mismo,
<guampa> como andas puppet? todo bien amigo
<MichaelSOG> mimecar: esta bien, he entendido, igual, y peco de bien intencionado jeje
<guampa> aca disfrutando de un momento de buena onda en el canal
<puppetmaster> me alegro guampa, todo tranquilo por acá, todavía investigando lo de la impresora :P
<precubcr> puppet k le pasa ?
<precubcr> yo e tenido algun problemilla tmb
<guampa> uhhh yo tambien soy cabeza dura jajajaja
<guampa> te entiendo
<guampa> y sacaste algo en limpio?
<puppetmaster> precubcr, quiero imprimir desde un programa DOS en una impresora usb, en windows utilizo www.dosprint.com pero ahora que tengo todo sobre linux no sé cómo hacerlo. Tengo emulado un xp con virtualbox pero tampoco logro hacerlo funcionar.
<puppetmaster> guampa, por ahora nada más. Tengo todo funcionando correctamente con nfs pero me falta lo de la impresora nomás :s
<MichaelSOG> benditas sean las impresoras por los siglos de los siglos
<guampa> eimen
<guampa> puppetmaster: y una vm en windows con linux? o inclusive colinux, ya que andas en lo estratoferico
<guampa> colinux lo use durante un par de años que me vi obligado a usar windork en mi trabajo y muy bien todo
<[GuS]> magu42: que pasa?
<xrax063> Buenas
<magu42> [GuS], ya está , gracias
<xrax063> alguien sabe si hay un plugin de ares_0.4 para amd64???
<[GuS]> ehmm magu42 llama los OPs cuando realmente lo necesites por favor...
<magu42> [GuS], si los op no ven que los temas se salen del topico como se les avisa?
<puppetmaster> guampa, cómo es eso?... vos decís de poner windows de host y con vm de linux? .. si hago eso directamente dejo windows :P... mi intención sería no tener windows en sí
<mimecar> magu42: se explica la razón de que no se ayuda, si sigue preguntando y no hace caso, tiene que salir del canal
<puppetmaster> ahí miro colinux guampa no lo conocia
<guampa> colinux tenelo en cuenta, es relativamente facil de andar y cuenta con red, mucho menos recursos que una vm real
<m4v> magu42: si, está bien. Ya volvimos al topic creo.
<guampa> muy poco estimado creo yo para lo que es como logro tecnico
<magu42> m4v, gracias
<[GuS]> magu42: eso no es muy grave que yo sepa. No creo que haga falta que llames a todos los OPS, yoc reo que tu mismo le puedes indicar en todo caso.
<guampa> y funciona bien
<magu42> [GuS], gracias
 * guampa logro despegar los dedos de entre sus ojos, uh
<guampa> puppetmaster: y la ultima vez lo use con ubuntu :)
<puppetmaster> guampa, genial, me pongo a leer entonces. Gracias otra vez
<guampa> de nada
<fosco_> buenas
#ubuntu-es 2011-01-07
<azzurra> como configuro el apache para que muestre por otro puerto difernete al 80
<guampa> azzurra: con virtualhosts?
<azzurra> y como abro el virtualhost
<guampa> si no modificaste todavia la config del apache entonces lo debes tener en /etc/apache2/apache.conf
<guampa> Listen puerto
<erAbuelo> ahora no va en ports.conf ?
<azzurra> a listo por si alguna otra duda le pregunto
<guampa> mmm ah ahi veo que  si :) azzurra erAbuelo esta en lo cierto
<erAbuelo> como siempre xDDD
<guampa> amen! :D
<azzurra> otra duda como abro el  apache.conf con algun editor o algo asi
<erAbuelo> vim, nano, gedit, lo que mas te guste xD
<guampa> sudo <editor> <archivo>
<george2002> azzurra, http://yors2.george2002.operaunite.com/tempbin/?id=0&pass=0DiTUNELE4IM&act=show
<azzurra> pero no encuentro el listen port
<guampa> azzurra: si queres ver si esta en otro archivo de apache podes correr grep -Rl "Listen" /etc/apache2
<guampa> y/o agregarlo directamente en ports.conf
<juanito_> !cuda
<kubot> El facto !cuda no existe.
<juanito_> @cuda
<xangua> juanito_: algún problema¿
<razieliyo> ke pasa gente
<azzurra> listo parcero ya pude gracias
<juanito_> xangua, nada me dijeron que descargara el cuda para ver conexiones entrantes a mi red :S
<razieliyo> me he enamorado de python
<precubcr> !cuda como lo configuras ?
<puppetmaster> guampa, nos vemos!!
<guampa> adiooooos!!
<t0ken_> como hacer que mi bat1 la detecte los sensores de mi cumputadora
<adriel> ayua k aplicacion utiliso para abrir un alrchivo bin
<adriel> ayuda k aplicacion utiliso para abrir un alrchivo bin
<razieliyo> adriel, es una imagen?
<adriel> google earth
<razieliyo> prueba con chmod +x archivo.bin y ./archivo.bin
<george2002> sudo O_o
<adriel> como hago eso expliquenme bien
<adriel> ayuda k aplicacion utiliso para abrir un alrchivo bin
<george2002> adriel, hay te explicaron
<adriel> razieliyo explicame eso
<guampa> adriel: abri un terminal
<adriel> ya
<guampa> en que ubicacion esta el .bin?
<adriel> descarga
<guampa> fijate si ls Descargas te muestra el archivo
<guampa> "ls Descargas"
<adriel> me lo muestra pero no tengo con k abrirlo
<guampa> corre chmod +x Descargas/nombredelarchivo.bin
<guampa> si tipeas hasta Descargas/ y un par de letras del nombre del archivo y apretas TAB te lo va a escribir solo
<adriel> me dice k no existe
<guampa> no escribiste bien el nombre
<guampa> usa TAB para ayudarte a completar el nombre
<adriel> cuando le doy no hace nada
<guampa> un par de letras y TAB, si no completa un par de letras mas y TAB
<adriel> lo hago asi y cuando le doy no hace nada
<guampa> debe ser porque hay mas de un elemento con el mismo nombre, si tecleas una vez mas TAB te va a mostrar todos los que coinciden
<guampa> si corriste el comando chmod y no dice nada es porque salio bien
<juanito_> como configuro mi fstab ?
<guampa> juanito_: que queres hacer?
<juanito_> guampa, umount: /media/usb no está en fstab (y usted no es el usuario root)
<juanito_> tengo ese problema
<guampa> las cosas que se montan en /media no se listan en fstab son montadas automaticamente
<guampa> si queres agregar entradas estaticas usa otro dir para punto de montaje
<adriel> guampa lo corri como me dijiste pero no hace nada
<guampa> que es "no hace nada", lo corriste y no tira ningun mensaje?
<adriel> exacto
<guampa> bueno, ahora volve con la tecla cursor arriba hasta la misma linea y desde el principio borra hasta justo antes de "Descargas/...."
<guampa> y dale enter
<juanito_> guampa, no me abre automaticamente, puedo crear un script con sudo mount. me ayudas ?
<guampa> juanito: primera linea seria #!/bin/bash
<juanito_> le pincho en escritorio crear lanzador ?
<adriel> me da paso a otra linea
<george2002> adriel, mayusculas y minusculas influyem
<adriel> lo hice todo como esta
<guampa> juanito_: primero escribi el script
<juanito_> ok
<george2002> en que directorio lo tienes?
<george2002> adriel,
<adriel> descargas
<george2002> y el terminal estas en descargas?
<juanito_> guampa, este es sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/usb
<guampa> no uses media
<guampa> arma un dir bajo /mnt por ejemplo y usa eso
<juanito_> como
<george2002> adriel, ?
<adriel> lo hago asi chmod +x Descargas/GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<guampa> juanito_: alt+f2 -> gksu nautilus /mnt
<juanito_> ok
<george2002> adriel, entra mejor al directorio
<adriel> george2002 asi es como lo hago  chmod +x Descargas/GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<juanito_> k mas
<george2002> cd /home/tuusuario/descargas
<guampa> y ahi en el nautilus creas la carpeta, acceso directo ctrl+shift+n
<george2002> adriel, ????
<george2002> papa no tengo mucho time
<adriel> george2002 es k no me busca el directorio
<george2002> adriel, has esto en el terminal, primero cd..
<adriel> lo hago asi
<george2002> luego cd /home/tuusuario/descargas
<adriel> me dice k no existe
<george2002> q escribes adriel ?
<guampa> adriel, si  chmod +x Descargas/GoogleEarthLinux.bin no te tira error entonces  "Descargas/GoogleEarthLinux.bin" tiene que ejecutarlo
<adriel> cd /home/adriel/descargas
<adriel> como lo ejecuto
<guampa> tenes que escribir en la terminal la ubicacion completa y nombre del archivo
<george2002> guampa, yo creo que es mejor recurir a nuestro amigo pastebin, mira adriel has ls y pega en pastebin el resultado
<george2002> para ver donde estas
<juanito_> guampa, k mas hago
<guampa> nada, si es correcto al presionar enter el .bin se va a ejecutar
<guampa> sino tendriamos que ver con el pastebin cual es el error, lo mas probable un error de tipeo
<george2002> si
<adriel> http://pastebin.com/0kLef5kE
<guampa> adriel: vuelvo a repetir
<guampa> si eso no te tira errores, podes ejecutar el bin con una linea igual a esa que omita la parte de "chmod +x "
<guampa> si hubieras tipeado mal o el archivo no estuviera ahi chmod te lo informa
<adriel> guampa lo k kiero k me digas en espanol es como abro ese archivo
<adriel> si te es posible porfavor
<guampa> no se si me es posible ser mas "español"
<razieliyo> adriel: aplicaciones -> accesorios -> terminal
<adriel> jejejeje lo siento mucho
<guampa> escribi Descargas/GoogleEarthLinux.bin y apreta enter
<mas> hola
<juanito_> guampa, como creo el script :S
<razieliyo> adriel, despues, cd Descargas
<guampa> el verbo "omitir" forma parte del español eh
<mas> alguien sabe como añadir la opcion loose binding al inicio del sistema, ya que tengo que abrir cada vez el icono de compiz para que se active
<razieliyo> adriel, despues chmod +x GoogleEarthLokesea.bin
<razieliyo> adriel, despues,  ./GoogleEarthLokesea.bin
<m4v> "k" no es una palabra española ya que estamos
<razieliyo> no es tan complicado
<guampa> juanito_: con un editor de texto
<guampa> juanito_: te paso un paste
<chasis> hola, alguien sabe como reparar o aislar sectores dañados en una partición ntfs?
<mas> chasis prueba con testdisk
<mas> chasis no puedo darte mas ayuda, pero se que ese programa lo puede solucionar
<mas> <mas> alguien sabe como añadir la opcion loose binding al inicio del sistema, ya que tengo que abrir cada vez el icono de compiz para que se active
<guampa> juanito_: http://pastebin.com/RS0aY9KA
<chasis> probaré, gracias, es toda la que necesito, si lo puede hacer, lo haré ^^
<juanito_> ok gracias
<adriel> guampa http://pastebin.com/i7eWU52t
<guampa> eso quiere decir que lo tenes que bajar de nuevo, esta mal bajado
<adriel> ok
<guampa> un 88.357% de posibilidades que sea eso
<guampa> adriel: si te cuesta mucho esta manera hay mas faciles eh
<mas> necesito ayuddaaaa
<guampa> te recomiendo que instales ubuntu tweak que te va a facilitar instalar muchos softwares tipo google earth
<mas> ya arregle lo de compiz
<adriel> no ya me salio lo k pasa es k no comprendia
<guampa> como quieras
<razieliyo> me largo
 * guampa instala ubuntu tweak como primer paso en una instalacion nueva y como segundo ailurus
<razieliyo> adriel, vete a win
<FELIPE__> buenas noches amigos
<FELIPE__> necesito un script para contar archivos linux
<FELIPE__> archivos mp3
<FELIPE__> quien me puede ayudar
<EGCdigital> pues python
<EGCdigital> :D
<FELIPE__> un script que me cuente archivos mp3 antes de ser transmitidos
<guampa> como? nou comprendou
<guampa> que es antes de ser transmitidos?
<FELIPE__> necesito un script que me cuente archivos en mp3 antes de ser transmitidos por ftp a otro server
<guampa> para saber la cantidad?
<NipSarm> como quien dice enviados =P
<FELIPE__> es correcto
<guampa> find <dirdondetengolosmp3> -type f -iname *.mp3 | wc -l
<FELIPE__> guampa
<guampa> no, el comando es "find <dirdondetengolosmp3> -type f -iname *.mp3 | wc -l"
<FELIPE__> guampa y como hago para que este comando
<FELIPE__> me imprima el resultado a un archivo
<guampa> todo lo mismo y al final le pones " > archivo"
<NipSarm> :s guampa algo como " > enviados.txt " ??
<FELIPE__> amigos y si son varios servidores
<guampa> si ponele
<guampa> esto es para ejecutar localmente en tu maquina
<FELIPE__> como concatenar esos resultados y revisar el consolidado general
<guampa> todo esto no se que tiene que ver con uno o 3.000 servidores
<guampa> esto es para correr en tu propia maquina
<FELIPE__> amigo son servidores asterisk
<FELIPE__> son 5 servidores y miles de grabaciones
<FELIPE__> 30 mil por dia
<guampa> si lo queres automatizar te convendria poner un server ssh en cada uno
<EGCdigital> ssh FTW!
<guampa> o tal vez hasta con netcat
<guampa> pero ssh seria mejor, ademas de habilitarte mejor para administrarlos
<FELIPE__> amigo todos tienen ssh
<FELIPE__> lo que quiero es dejar un log de lo  que se transmitio
<FELIPE__> y consolidar en server de grabaciones
<guampa> en el server de grabaciones arma un cron a la hora que quieras tomar los stats
<guampa> en el cron pone un scriptcito que conecte por ssh a cada server, y corra ese comando que te pase
<FELIPE__> como seria en el server de grabaciones y como hago para que me consolide todos los txt
<guampa> que autenticacion usas para ssh? password?
<FELIPE__> le puedo dejar sin passwd eso no es problema
<guampa> ssh sin password es un poco como inseguro
<FELIPE__> lo hago con llave
<FELIPE__> publica
<guampa> ahi si
<guampa> en el server de grabaciones en una terminal escribis "crontab -e"
<FELIPE__> aja
<guampa> presionas G mayuscula, o minuscula y escribis
<FELIPE__> listo
<FELIPE__> y que hago despues
<guampa> cada cuanto queres que se ejecute? que dias y horas?
<FELIPE__> a las 10 todos los dias
<FELIPE__> pm
<guampa> 0 22 * * * /path/al/script/nombredescript
<guampa> y apretas ZZ
<guampa> perdon
<guampa> antes de ZZ apreta escape
<FELIPE__> mira te doy las ip de lo server 192.168.0.4 192.168.0.5 192.168.0.7 192.168.0.8
<guampa> no eran 5?
<FELIPE__> 4
<FELIPE__> son 4
<FELIPE__> el otro es el de grabaciones
<guampa> ok
<FELIPE__> hermano lo del cron lo tengo claro como queda el comando en el server de grabaciones y como consolido los resultados de cada server
<FELIPE__> esa es la cuestion
<FELIPE__> guampa
<FELIPE__> aun estas ahi
<guampa> si, aca estoy
<guampa> que pasa?
<FELIPE__> hermano dime como hago el script que cuente en cada server y luego sume los resultados para ver si hay diferencias
<guampa> te lo estoy tipeando, tomate un tilo mientras
<guampa> ahora te lo pego en un pastebin
<FELIPE__> ok mi hermano
<guampa> FELIPE__: http://pastebin.com/167DZRVD
<guampa> por ahi algun error puede tener pero por ahi va
<guampa> reemplaza lo que este entre <>
<FELIPE__> ok guampa
<FELIPE__> creo uno por cada server cierto
<guampa> no este los procesa a todos
<guampa> y te guarda un log x dia con el nombre de la fecha, adentro un encabezado y despues una linea x server con la cantidad de mp3
<Natecv> hola
<FELIPE__> ese log amigo lo guarda en cada server cierto
<Natecv> tengo una pregunta
<R00teR> buenas
<guampa> FELIPE__: nop...lo consolida en el server de grabaciones
<Natecv> sobre virtualbox
<chasis> hola, alguien sabe como montar una imagen .dd?
<Natecv> para crear una maquina virtual con ubuntu 10.10
<Natecv> para utilizarlo como soporte para pruebas
<Natecv> para manejar la terminal
<Natecv> y tal
<guampa> chasis: que es una imagen .dd ?
<FELIPE__> y donde guarda el lig
<Natecv> no se si es en nuevo
<chasis> un backup de una aparticion
<chasis> partición?
<chasis> *
<guampa> FELIPE__: no se que es lig
<Natecv> o en importar servicio virtualizado
<R00teR> Natecv, en nuevo
<FELIPE__> log perdon
<R00teR> seleccionas la configuracion
<guampa> chasis: mount -o loop <imagen> <directorio>
<R00teR> y creas la maquina virtual
<chasis> gracias, voy a prubar
<R00teR> despues la inicias, metes el cd de ubuntu y lo instalas
<Natecv> entonces porque en wikiunix --->http://osl2.uca.es/wikiunix/index.php/Soporte_para_pruebas
<guampa> ok
<Natecv> viene que es en importar?
<Natecv> Rooter?
<FELIPE__> guampa muchas gracias me has salvado la papeleta
<R00teR> Natecv,
<guampa> Natecv: porque lo escribio otra persona que no es R00teR y esa persona al principio del articulo recomienda descargar una imagen ya instalada
<guampa> FELIPE__: funciono? me alegro pues :)
<R00teR> vas a instalar ubuntu dentro de windows o windows dentro de ubuntu?
<FELIPE__> si lo voy a probar mañana
<R00teR> estaba mirando la pagina
<Natecv> voy a instalar un ubuntu 10.10,en una maquina virtual desde un ubuntu karmic
<guampa> ok cualquier cosa me contas, probablemente mañana cuelgue x aca tambien
<R00teR> ok ok
<Natecv> te comento que he descargado la imagen ISO
<R00teR> pues tienes las dos opciones, te bajas una imagen de la maquina virtual con ubuntu 10.10 ya instalado, o te haces una nueva y lo instalas tu
<Natecv> de la pagina oficial de ubuntu
<R00teR> entonces hazlo desde el principio
<chasis> guampa me sale mount: debe especificar el tipo de sistema de archivos
<R00teR> creas una nueva, la configuras como te de la gana, cantidad de disco duro, ram, usb, red etc...una vez creada das a "iniciar" y ahi puedes instalar como si fuera un pc nuevo
<guampa> chasis: sabes el tipo de archivos que tenias?
<chasis> el sistema del disco?
<Natecv> aver dices ain instalar nada en mi sistema real,solo en la virtualbox
<Natecv> no?
<R00teR> si
<chasis> NTFS
<Natecv> ahi va
<Natecv> entonces teniendo ya la imagen ISO
<guampa> agrega -t ntfs-3g
<Natecv> le doy a nuevo
<R00teR> grábala en un cd
<R00teR> para poder instalarlo
<guampa> R00teR: se puede instalar desde un cd virtual
<Natecv> no lo puedo instalar del tiron en el virtual ,sin grabarlo?
<guampa> no es necesario quemarla uno posta
<Natecv> ahmm
<R00teR> guampa, pues mira eso no lo sabia
<guampa> en la config de la maquina en Almacenamiento ya tenes una unidad de cd?
<R00teR> ya he aprendido algo nuevo :P
<R00teR> me encanta este canal
<guampa> hah, si es lo que me gusta de irc a mi tb
<chasis> gracias guampa, no m funciono porque se iso el backup mal, pero ya me se el comando ^^ thanks
<guampa> de nada chasis
<Natecv> no que yo sepa,te comento que nunca he hecho nada con la virtualbox,la tengo descargada sin utilizar,aun
<FELIPE__> guamba
<guampa> ah entonces todavia no creaste la maquina virtual
<guampa> wat
<FELIPE__> gracias por todo
<Natecv> que va
<R00teR> Natecv, puedes crear tantas maquinas virtuales como quieras y probarlas, siempre puedes borrarlas sin mas
<Natecv> todavia no
<Natecv> ya
<guampa> de nada amigo, acordate que puede fallar, especialmente el tema de las comillas, normalmente lo pruebo un par de veces y ahi lo ajusto
<Natecv> yo despues de esto
<guampa> en la parte de \"$contarmp3\" puede llegar a requerir algun ajuste
<Natecv> mirare para instalar mas SO
<guampa> en todo caso podes preguntar en #bash
<guampa> ahi estan los gurus
<R00teR> yo tengo guindows instalado en vbox y va bien
<R00teR> para lo que lo necesito va de sobra
<R00teR> asi no tengo que tener particionado el disco
<guampa> si windows anda de lujo y otros linux tambien
<guampa> hasta se puede correr un windows directo desde la particion en una VM
<Natecv> entonces teniendo en cuenta todo,que no he creado nada aun ,ni he utilizado aun el virtualbox
<Natecv> que debo hacer?
<R00teR> y se puede instalar un ubuntu dentro de un windows que está dentro de otro ubuntu?
<R00teR> jaja
<G0di> !seen Godi
<kubot> I have not seen Godi.
<guampa> jajaja
<guampa> si!
<R00teR> cuestiones filosoficas...
<G0di> !seen G0di
<kubot> G0di was last seen in #Ubuntu-es 8 seconds ago: <G0di> !seen Godi
<guampa> ad infinitum
<guampa> pero cada vez va a ir mas lento
<R00teR> jajaja
<R00teR> si
<R00teR> pero 0 virus
<R00teR> xDD
<guampa> el pobre codigo tiene que atravesar emulador tras emulador hasta llegar al cpu verdadero
<R00teR> es divertido, verdad?
<R00teR> :)
<guampa> de hecho una experta rusa en seguridad recomienda algo asi como su "sistema perfecto" para seguridad
<R00teR> ah si?
<R00teR> es que soy un maquina yo
<R00teR> :P
<R00teR> oye guampa
<guampa> yep
<R00teR> ya que estamos con el tema de vbox, tengo 4gb de ram, le puedo asignar 2gb o tendre problemas
<R00teR> me refiero a la mv
<Natecv> teniendo en cuenta todo,que ni lo he utilizado aun, entonces,como me habeis comentado,no?,nuevo y .....etc
<guampa> depende lo que quieras usar despues en el host
<guampa> Natecv: arrancaste la interfaz de usuario vbox?
<R00teR> lo bueno que si me quedase sin ram en el host, siempre está swap, no?
<R00teR> o no tiene nada que ver...
<Natecv> tengo el programa arrancado
<guampa> si el swap es memoria, pero no es ram es disco == mucho mas lerdo todo
<guampa> Natecv: nueva
<Natecv> ok
<guampa> siguiente
<guampa> Escribi un nombre
<R00teR> pero, en el momento que apague Vbox, recupero esos 2gb de ram?
<Natecv> y en ram
<R00teR> es que es un mundo el Vbox!
<Natecv> eso de la ram
<Natecv> dice que necesita 4mb
<guampa> cuanta ram tenes en tu maquina Natecv
<guampa> R00teR: si por supuesto
<guampa> podes comprobarlo con el comando free
<guampa> o el monitor de sistema de gnome
<guampa> de todos modos
<guampa> es comun que veas la ram siempre casi usada por completo en linux
<guampa> el kernel la suele llenar con la cache de disco
<R00teR> no se que pasa hoy con mi router
<R00teR> xD
<andres833> quien entiende bn los mensajes del syslog
<R00teR> !syslog
<kubot> El facto !syslog no existe.
<R00teR> :(
<R00teR> tienes algun error andres833 ?
<andres833> R00teR, es quiero salir de una duda
<R00teR> no creo que te pueda ayudar mucho pero tu plantea la pregunta sin rodeos que el canal es para eso
<Natecv> no lo se ahora mismo no se si lo cambie
<Natecv> eso vendra en el monitor del sistema no?,guampa?
<guampa> Natecv: no se, aver...
<guampa> si en la primer sola
<guampa> pa
<Natecv> 993mb pone en el monitor
<guampa> con esa memoria te puede llegar a andar medio pesadote un full ubuntu
<guampa> pero proba, ponele 512 megas a la vm
<guampa> con menos de eso yo no correria ubuntu
<guampa> sino podes ponerle algo mas livianito
<Natecv> le tendria que haber cambiao ya la ram
<R00teR> joer estoy usando Vox con win dentro de ubuntu y comparten hasta el portapapeles
<guampa> como ubuntu server, xubuntu, lubuntu, crunchbang o cualquier otra cosa mas liviana que eso
<R00teR> es impresionante...
<Natecv> creia que lo habia cambiao
<Natecv> .....
<guampa> R00teR: y proba el modo de integracion que tiene para windows, no me acuerdo el nombre
<guampa> "sin ventana"
<Natecv> entonces 512 en la configuracion?seguro?,mira que lo que pide es 384
<guampa> te pone el menu de inicio ahi en el desktop de gnome y las ventanas te aparecen junto a las demas
<guampa> ponele 384, en todo caso le deshabilitas todo lo que puedas despues al ubuntu virtualizado
<Natecv> vale
<Natecv> sin que merme
<Natecv> para lo que lo quiero utilizar
<Natecv> que es para usar la terminal
<guampa> por eso
<Natecv> por cierto esta muy bien la documentacion de wikiunix
<guampa> es como mucho instalar un full desktop si vas a utilizar terminal
<R00teR> no encuentro el modo integracion guampa
<guampa> em
<Natecv> oye me dice .disco duro de arranque(primario maestro)-crear disco virtual nuevo
<R00teR> si Natecv
<Natecv> le doy a esa opcion obviamente no?
<Natecv> ahi va
<Natecv> imagen de expansion dinamica o tamaño fijo?
<R00teR> la que quieras tu
<guampa> R00teR: fijate ctrl derecho + L
<R00teR> la dinamica se supone que puedes incrementar el tamaño en el futuro, y la fija NO
<R00teR> guampa,
<R00teR> no tengo ctrl derecho
<R00teR> xD
<R00teR> espera
<R00teR> voy a configurar la tecla host
<guampa> esoeso
<Natecv> le pongo dinamica entonces ,por si acaso.no?
<Natecv> lo digo porque no quiero que me consuma mucho
<Natecv> de todas formas dice que crecera hasta el tamaño especificado,aque tamaño se refiere,al de la memoria,mencionado antes?
<R00teR> juas!
<R00teR> guampa,
<R00teR> bueniisimo
<guampa> viste!!!!
<Natecv> R00teR,guampa?
<R00teR> siii
<R00teR> increible, de verdad que si
<guampa> como vas Natecv?
<R00teR> dispara Natecv
<Natecv> pues decidiendo si escoge almacenamiento dinamico o fijo
<Natecv> en dinamico dice
<Natecv> que crecera hasta el tamaño
<Natecv> especificado
<Natecv> a que tamaño se refiere exactamente,al de la imagen ISO
<R00teR> si, eso lo especificas mas adelante creo
<Natecv> o a la memoria anteriormente mencionada?
<R00teR> más adelante tienes que fijar el tamaño
<Natecv> ahmmm
<Natecv> ok
<Natecv> vale
<R00teR> la memoria del disco duro (virtual)
<Natecv> eso de virtual ,pero dice que ocupa espacio fisico,eso es lo que me preocupa mas
<guampa> Natecv: usa cualquiera de los dos, pero no le pongas mas de lo que sea razonable teniendo en cuenta lo que tenes de espacio libre
<R00teR> Natecv, si, es normal imaginatelo como una carpeta que ocupa los gigas que hayas puesto
<guampa> para jugar con la terminal nomas con 10G, 15G te recontra sobra
<R00teR> de hecho es una carpeta
<Natecv> cuanto le pongo como minimo
<Natecv> como minimo parece que me marca 8
<Natecv> le pongo 10 entonces
<Natecv> no?
<guampa> 10G esta bien
<Natecv> ok
<R00teR> si no vas a instalar programas ni nada...si
<guampa> fijo
<guampa> le vas a poder instalar poco
<guampa> pero para practicar terminal y un par de cosas mas va bien
<Natecv> listo
<Natecv> !!!
<R00teR> pues a instalar
<R00teR> :)
<Natecv> instalacion,tipo de medio,cd/dvd o dispositivo de disquet
<Natecv> quiero instalar directamente desde la imagen ISO
<R00teR> ponle cd/dvd
<Natecv> si
<Natecv> me he dado cuenta al ir mirando las opciones
<R00teR> y despues archivo de disco virtual
<R00teR> creo que es esa opcion (no lo he probado)
<Natecv> listo!
<Natecv> despues meterte en donde ha descargado la ISO
<Natecv> y abrir
<Natecv> y listo
<R00teR> eso es
<R00teR> ya lo tienes instalando
<Natecv> si
<R00teR> enhorabuena
<Natecv> xd gracias!
<Natecv> gracias por vuestra paciencia
<Natecv> !
<Natecv> jajaja
<R00teR> nada, era mas facil de lo que parecia verdad
<Natecv> si
<Natecv> es verdad
<R00teR> pues asi puedes meter todos los que quieras
<R00teR> windows, otras distros, freeBSD, solaris...
<R00teR> uno que te inventes tu
<R00teR> xD
<guampa> eeh me alegro Natecv :)
<guampa> bien hecho
<Natecv> jajaja
<Natecv> gracias!
<Natecv> asi es como se puede utilizar windows para juegos desde ubuntu
<Natecv> no?
<R00teR> no
<R00teR> con la maquina virtual no tienes aceleración 3D
<R00teR> al menos por el momento, están trabajando en ello o eso tengo entendido
<R00teR> pero puedes usar wine, que funciona bastante bien
<R00teR> hay quienes dicen que mejor que en win2
<guampa> si, opengl anda en vbox
<guampa> fijate en las opciones, en la config de las maquinas
<R00teR> pues deben haberlo hecho hace poco porque antes no iba
<guampa> si antes no
<guampa> hace un año o por ahi un poco mas
<Natecv> aveer
<Natecv> comento
<Natecv> cuando he empezado ha instalar el raton
<Natecv> solo lo podia utilizar en la maquina virtual
<Natecv> estaba "atrapado"
<guampa> para liberarlo apreta control derecho
<R00teR> que maravilla
<R00teR> hay...pobre win
<R00teR> va a caer por fin xD
<Natecv> control derecho del raton te refieres=
<Natecv> ?
<guampa> hasta que le instales las "extensiones de huesped" que permiten integrar el huesped con el anfitrion
<guampa> no del teclado
<Natecv> dices la flecha hacia la derecha
<Natecv> no?
<guampa> cuando instales las "extensiones de huesped" el mouse no va a quedar mas atrapado y vas a poder conmpartir el portapapeles etc
<guampa> no
<guampa> ctrl
<guampa> pero la que esta bajo tu mano derecha
<Natecv> ya
<R00teR> eso es lo primero que hay que cambiar
<guampa> en caso de que tengas una
<R00teR> no eso es shift
<R00teR> una que pone Ctrl
<R00teR> tienes 2 teclas asi, pues la de la derecha
<Natecv> vale ahora entiendo
<Natecv> jajajaj
<guampa> sino cualquier extremidad o una lapicera sirven
<Natecv> como es eso del huesped?
<R00teR> jajja guampa
<guampa> huesped o "guest" es la maquina virtual
<guampa> anfitrion o "host" la maquina fisica
<Natecv> pero digo que extensiones necesita
<guampa> un driver especial que lo instala automaticamente el virtualbox
<guampa> esta en el menu de la pantallita del huesped
<R00teR> en el menu dispositivos
<Natecv> ahmmm
<guampa> no me acuerdo cual exactamente
<Natecv> vale
<R00teR> instalar guest addons o algo asi
<guampa> eso
<Natecv> ahora cuando vea te digo
<R00teR> guest additions
<R00teR> perdon*
<Natecv> unaa cosa
<c0dek> Hola, saludos tengo una consulta
<Natecv> al instalarlo me pregunta para que establezca la cantidad de disco duro a utilizar en particiones y eso
<c0dek> ¿Como me conecto a una psyBNC por consola? me refiero entrar a la psyBNC
<Natecv> que le pongo?
<c0dek> Tengo el server y la clave, pero nunca lo eh hecho :/
<R00teR> Natecv, lo que tu quieras
<R00teR> dentro de los 10Gb que le has dado
<R00teR> o sino automatico
<R00teR> usar todo el disco
<Natecv> le he puesto como maximo 10
<Natecv> ahora que eligo dentro de esos 10
<Natecv> o es otra cosas
<c0dek> ¿Alguien sabe como conectarse por consola a una psyBNC?
<R00teR> si, dentro de esos 10
<guampa> c0dek: que es eso?
<Natecv> ok
<R00teR> ni idea c0dek
<c0dek> Es que no se como explicarlo
<c0dek> Como se conecta uno a un server por consola
<c0dek> Por ejemplo
<c0dek> Que le pida una clave etc...
<guampa> ah VNC
<guampa> con V de Vendetta
<c0dek> A una psyBNC
<c0dek> De esas que dejas el nick colgado
<c0dek> :/
<c0dek> Necesito ingresar a la configuración
<guampa> non catzo, sorry :/
<Natecv> dice que no he definido un sistema de ficheros raiz
<Natecv> eso en lo de las particiones
<R00teR> Natecv,
<R00teR> porque no le pones la opción de utilizar todo el disco?
<Natecv> aqui hay la opcion de nueva tabla de particiones y cargador de arranque
<R00teR> dale atras
<Natecv> me pone tambien la opcion revertir que no se lo que sera
<c0dek> Nadie sabe como conectarse po consola a un servidor
<c0dek> O algo parecido
<c0dek> El comando :/
<R00teR> eso es porque has elegido especificar manualmente las particiones Natecv dale atras
<Natecv> le doy atras
<Natecv> y me salen dos opciones
<guampa> c0dek: que sistema corre el servidor remoto
<guampa> windows, linux, otro
<Natecv> una borrar y usar el disco entero
<R00teR> esa es
<R00teR> Natecv,
<R00teR> :)
<Natecv> y otra especificar manualmente las particiones
<Natecv> pero eso no tiene nada que ver con mi disco duro real fisico
<Natecv> no?
<guampa> nooooooooo
<Natecv> okok
<R00teR> no hombre jeje
<guampa> para es es justamente que estas usando una vm
<guampa> para poder joderla a gusto
<Natecv> esq estoy siendo demasiado prudente
<Natecv> ya lo se
<Natecv> jajaja
<guampa> si jajajaja esta no cuesta dinero relax
<Natecv> ok
<Natecv> pues hecho
<guampa> de ultima pone otra vez una tabla de particiones nueva y volve a particionar
<Natecv> pone un recuadro con un disco virtual de tan solo 19,7gb
<Natecv> 10,7gb
<Natecv> perdon
<c0dek> Quizás si digo, ¿Como me conecto a una IP por consola?
<c0dek> Me puedan entender mejor =)
<guampa> c0dek: que sistema corre la ip remota?
<guampa> windows, linux, otro
<c0dek> Linux
<c0dek> Me imagino
<c0dek> Si es una psyBNC :)
<c0dek> Pero hay un comando para conectarce a una IP y luego poner la clave y ingresar
<guampa> que suerte que podes imaginartelo, yo no dado que no tengo idea lo que es una "psyBNC" :)
<guampa> pero si es linux se que se puede usar VNC, X, NC, y ssh como lo mas comun
<c0dek> SSH
<guampa> *NX
<guampa> ah ssh
<c0dek> El comando es el que necesito
<c0dek> :/
<guampa> el comando es ssh usuario@ip
<c0dek> Usuario o IP
<c0dek> ¿Es lo mismo?
<guampa> podes omitir "usuario@" si el usuario en la maquina remota es el mismo que el local
<guampa> ponele
<guampa> en tu pc tu usuario es c0dek
<c0dek> Ok lo logre!
<c0dek> Ahora a mirar un poco xD
<guampa> goooooooodd
<c0dek> Thanx
<guampa> ok
<guampa> por nada
<Natecv> oye
<Natecv> guampa por cierto
<Natecv> para registrarse por aqui por xchat?
<guampa> !registro
<kubot> Si quieres registrar tu Nick en *freenode* haz « /msg NickServ register tu_contraseña tu_email ». Te enviarán un email de confirmación despues puedes identificarte con « /msg NickServ identify tu_contraseña ». Esto último se puede hacer automáticamente en la mayoría de clientes IRC.
<Natecv> pero eso donde lo hago?
<R00teR> aqui lo escribes Natecv
<Natecv> ahmmm
<Natecv> ok
<Natecv> y aparte de configurar un proxy en xchar
<Natecv> que eso lo permite
<Natecv> decian por aqui el otro dia
<Natecv> nose que de una mascara
<Natecv> o era otro nombre
<Natecv> no me acuerdo
<Natecv> sabes lo que digo?
<R00teR> pues estará en configuración > preferencias > red
<Natecv> ese el proxy
<Natecv> si ya lo se
<Natecv> pero era otra cosa
<Natecv> que te daban al registrarte si tu querias o algo asi
<R00teR> eso ya lo desconozco
<guampa> R00teR: te llamas asi porque tu R00teR te esta jodiendo no ;P
<Natecv> oye la tecla host anfitrion de la que habla la maquina virtual para salir del modo pantalla completa?
<guampa> es la ctrl derecha
<Natecv> ahmm
<Natecv> osea la misma de antes
<Natecv> entonces
<Natecv> ok
<R00teR> Natecv, lo puedes cambiar si quieres
<R00teR> para que te sea mas comodo
<R00teR> en la ventana de oracle vm virtualbox das archivo > preferencias
<Natecv> oye instalando ya al final,en la pantalla donde pones el nombre usuario y eso,pone:cuando usted este listo(y la barra no sigue completandose,y solo esta activo el boton de atras,no el de adelante
<R00teR> y en entrada lo cambias
<Natecv> ....
<Natecv> bueno muchisimas gracias R00teR y guampa
<Natecv> yo ya me voy
<Natecv> saludos
<guampa> chau Natecv, suerte hasta la prox
<R00teR> yo tambien, que ya es hora 6:48
<guampa> si yo espero irme pronto tambien
<guampa> nos vemos luego compa
<R00teR> vale, hasta luego!
<emmanuell> holaaaaaaaaaaa
<emmanuell> consulta no puedo hacer funcionar mi placa inalambrica
<emmanuell> alguien q me ayude?
<emmanuell> GatoLoko, hola
<emmanuell> Pablito,
<emmanuell> todos duermen?
<m1ndvirus> I am testing a plugin I'm working on. Please someone say something in Spanish.
<guampa> aguante river plate
<guampa> ah no
<m1ndvirus> Stamina river plate?
<guampa> aguante defensores de cambaceres
<m1ndvirus> Advocates hold cambaceres.
<m1ndvirus> Sweet.
<guampa> algo asi :)
<m1ndvirus> guampa: Thank you.
<guampa> no prob
<guampa> con dos pruebas ya sabe como anda el traductor?
<guampa> un poco mas de testeo men
<guampa> en fin
<guampa> a torrar por fin!!!!!
<fosco_> buenos dias
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<Tiffon> nas
<Nemo-II> buenos dias
<xmae> wenas
<xmae> hay alguien?
<fosco__> no
<xmae> es sobre registrar el nick en freenode
<fosco__> !registro
<xmae> he mandado el comando pero no me responden
<kubot> Si quieres registrar tu Nick en *freenode* haz « /msg NickServ register tu_contraseña tu_email ». Te enviarán un email de confirmación despues puedes identificarte con « /msg NickServ identify tu_contraseña ». Esto último se puede hacer automáticamente en la mayoría de clientes IRC.
<erAbuelo> ta luego
<xmae> se me lee?
<xmae> a ver si alguno estais en mi situacion, tengo ONO e intento conectar con kvirc a esta red y este canal pero me laguea muchisimo y al final me caigo
<xmae> conoceis alguna solucion?
<xmae> algun servidor necesario para ONO o alguna configuracion buena?
<xmae> en hispano hay servidores especificos para ONO
<franklinux> buenos dias, saludos desde la tierra venezolana, tengo un equipo con pentium iV 2.7 Ghz y con 512 de RAM y disco de 40 Gb en ese equipo se podra montar ubuntu 10.10????
<franklinux> le he intentado instalarlo y se queda en la pantalla de inicio diciendo ubuntu
<granjero> hola, una pregunta sobre umask. no termino de entender cómo se asigna la máscara. es a una carpeta? a un usuario? man umask no me ayudó! alguna mano por ahí? muchas gracias!
<franklinux> buenos dias, saludos desde la tierra venezolana, tengo un equipo con pentium iV 2.7 Ghz y con 512 de RAM y disco de 40 Gb en ese equipo se podra montar ubuntu 10.10????  le he intentado instalarlo y se queda en la pantalla de inicio diciendo ubuntu
<franklinux> buenos dias, saludos desde la tierra venezolana, tengo un equipo con pentium iV 2.7 Ghz y con 512 de RAM y disco de 40 Gb en ese equipo se podra montar ubuntu 10.10????
<franklinux> <franklinux> le he intentado instalarlo y se queda en la pantalla de inicio diciendo ubuntu
<franklinux> buenos dias, saludos desde la tierra venezolana, tengo un equipo con pentium iV 2.7 Ghz y con 512 de RAM y disco de 40 Gb en ese equipo se podra montar ubuntu 10.10????
<franklinux> <franklinux> le he intentado instalarlo y se queda en la pantalla de inicio diciendo ubuntu
<Tarrasquero> franklinux, cuando quede la pantalla en ubuntu presiona alt+f1 para ver donde queda el fallo
<franklinux> ok listo
<franklinux> gracias
<franklinux> Tarrasquero, pero si esas especificaciones de hardware que coloque sirven para esa distribucion
<franklinux> osea la soporta???
<guampa> guten morguen
<franklinux> es que estamos migrando varias oficinas
<franklinux> que solo usan office, pero los equipos no tienen muchos recursos de hardware
<franklinux> me gustaria saber que es lo minimo que pide ubuntu 10.10 en cuanto a hardware
<Tarrasquero> franklinux deveria ser suficiente
<guampa> medio justas franklinux, pero si sirven
<Tarrasquero> pentium 4 verdad?
<franklinux> si
<Tarrasquero> ok
<franklinux> 512 de ram y disco de 40
<Tarrasquero> valido
<guampa> el disco esta bien
<Tarrasquero> franklinux, como lo estas instalando?
<guampa> el proc, zaafa ahi
<guampa> la ram esta justiniana
<franklinux> lo estoy instalando normal, sigo los pasos que me dice el cd
<franklinux> en modo grafico debe de ser jeje
<Tarrasquero> auto?
<guampa> granjero: es una variable
<franklinux> pues yo lo monte en este equipo y al pelo
<franklinux> pero en los demas equipos se ha quñedado guindado es en el pantalla de inicio que dice ubuntu
<franklinux> no me deja ni escojer el idioma para empezar la instalacion Tarrasquero
<granjero> guampa, pero no termino de entender como setearla
<Tarrasquero> franklinux, inxtala en modo texto
<franklinux> ok
<Tarrasquero> leyendo bien
<guampa> granjero: con el comando umask
<Tarrasquero> a veces el modo grafico no tira bien, no se por que
<franklinux> voy a intentar
<franklinux> porque meto el cd booteo y mando a iniciar desde el cd
<franklinux> y me arranca es la pantalla de inicio morada de ubuntu
<granjero> guampa, pero a una carpeta/
<granjero> ?
<granjero> no entiendo la sintaxis del comando
<Tarrasquero> ok, escoje en modo texto la instalacion
<franklinux> ok listo
<guampa> granjero: umask es para setear el default, para poner permisos a algo especifico usa chmod
<franklinux> Tarrasquero, voy a darle a ver
<granjero> guampa, ahh, ok yo escribo umask 0027 y todo lo que se esriba en mi server se va a escribir con estos permisos? rwx r-x ---
<guampa> esatamaente
<granjero> aunque se escriba por medio de ssh desde una locacion remota?
<guampa> calculo que si
<granjero> mil gracias guampa !
<guampa> por nada :)
<guampa> buen dia room
<Tarrasquero> commands
<granjero> que variable hay que darle a ls para que me muestre el arbol completo?
<guampa> -R
<guampa> o usar ls destino/**
<guampa> o find destino
<granjero> guampa, otra pregunta. es válido modificar el archivo /et/group a mano?
<granjero> o tengo que hacer todas las modificaciones por consola
<guampa> si, pero hay comandos que lo hacen por vos y probablemente mejor
<guampa> usermod, groupmod
<granjero> si lo se
<guampa> y esta "usuarios y grupos" para gui
<guampa> pero si a veces meto mano yo tambien
 * mama21mama 0/
<granjero> pero llegó mi superior y quiere modificar mucho la estructura del server que hice
<granjero> y borrar por comando los grupos y poner los nuevos es un dolor de gónadas
<guampa> :/
<guampa> mama21mama: \O
<erUSUL> granjero: no veo donde está el problema.  « for g in grupo1 grupo2 grupo3 ...; do sudo addgroup "$g"; done » ? o algo parecido
<erUSUL> no tiene por que ser mas engorroso que editar
<guampa> granjero: igualmente, puede ser mejor la GUI, y para muchas modificaciones un script con usermod, groupmod o lo que pone erUSUL
<granjero> el tema es que no tengo X
<granjero> y soy medio novato
<erUSUL> granjero: pero vamos haz como veas... es dificil estropear /etc/group... mas cuidado hay que tener con /etc/passwd
<guampa> granjero: que clase de modificaciones tenes que hacer?
<granjero> por ej hice un grupo dto-alumnos
<granjero> con varios usuarios
<granjero> ahora tengo que hacer que una parte sean de DIR-ALUMNOS y otra parte de COORDINACION-ALUMNOS
<granjero> y asi con todos mis grupos
<guampa> eso seria for usuario in username1 username2 usernameN; do usermod -aG <gruposadicionales> $usuario; done
<guampa> en realidad mejor un par de comillas asi
<guampa> eso seria for usuario in username1 username2 usernameN; do usermod -aG <gruposadicionales> "$usuario"; done
<granjero> eso me confunde
<guampa> y si, a mi tambien me confundia al principio, de todas maneras podes simplemente editar /etc/groups si te es mejor
<erUSUL> granjero: hazlo como te sientas mas cómodo; haz copias de seguridad de todos los archivos antes de editar asi siempre podrás recuperar con un livecd
<granjero> si esa era mi idea
<aker> hola a todos
<aker> a ver si alguien me ayuda a mejorar mi rendimiento de internet
<aker> no se porque me va muy lento
<aker> al cargar webs
<aker> las descargas me van bien
<NipSarm> hola a todos :D
<NipSarm> tal vez sea el navegador aker :S o te estan jalando el internet xD
<aker> tengo firefox
<aker> no creo q me esten quitando señal
<NipSarm> en ke ubuntu ?
<aker> tengo clave wpa
<aker> 10.10
<aker> si me estuvieran quitando señal tambien lo notaria en las descargas
<aker> pero solo me va lento las cargas de web
<aker> pero muy lento ehh
<aker> incluso para cargar google, q es un pagina sencilla
<mama21mama> guampa, 0/
<mama21mama> estaba con mis mates.
<NipSarm> o.O? mate?
<NipSarm> =/ mi duda, despues que configuré un par de cuentas en gwibber, en cada reinicio me aparece una ventana de unlock key ..
<NipSarm> para poner mi contraseña, como puedo evitar que aparezca?
<seyacat1> no aparece
<seyacat1> pero para mas seguridad pon en la ventana del nickserv
<seyacat1> saludos, en apache tengo una carpeta con contraseña, sabe alguien como poner una subcarpeta con otra contraseña, sin que la primera influya?
<Pablito> hola tengo una pregunta
<Pablito> lo que pasa es que acabo de instalar
<Pablito> 34 computadores
<Pablito> con ubuntu 10.10
<Pablito> y me gustaria manejarlos todos en otro pc
<Pablito> con ubuntu 10.10 =
<Pablito> que aplicacion podria ocupar para eso
<Pablito> ?
<mama21mama> Pablito, ssh, teamviewer
<Pablito> esas dos aplicaciones
<Pablito> o es una sola
<Pablito> ?¿
<mama21mama> son dos
<m4v> Pablito: con ssh lo manejas por consola.
<mama21mama> pero mejor ssh
<mama21mama> supongo.
<m4v> no conozco teamviewer, pero ssh es lo más usado
<mama21mama> teamviewer ves el escritoio remptamente.
<Pablito> ssh esta en los repositorios
<Pablito> ?
<mama21mama> esta instalad por defecto
<Pablito> algun manual de como configurar
<Pablito> ?¡
<mama21mama> a ver
<Pablito> disculpen
<Pablito> pero soy nuevo
<m4v> pero tienes que instalar openssh-server en las máquinas que quieras conectarte
<Pablito> en esto de manejar tantos pcs
<mama21mama> Pablito, http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Servidor_OpenSSH
<mama21mama> debes instalar eso en las 34 pc
<Pablito> gracias
<Pablito> mama
<Pablito> me pondre a leer
<mama21mama> o con samba tal vez se pueda ver
<m4v> samba es para ver archivos nomás, no vas a poder configurar nada.
<mama21mama> a
<mama21mama> nunca use samba
<m4v> a no ser que le des root, no es lo mejor
<brahem> ola
<brahem> alguien me puede ayudar
<mama21mama> !ask brahem
<kubot> brahem: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<mama21mama> hay una aplicasion para bajar de youtube pero no recuerdo.
<brahem> ok
<brahem> como es el comando para reconfigurar?
<mama21mama> youtube-dl a ya
<mimecar1> brahem: reconfigurar?
<mama21mama> brahem, dpkg reconmfigure
<brahem> esta vien escrito?
<mimecar> no
<mama21mama> dpkg-reconfigure
<brahem> ok gracias
<mama21mama> por nada
<brahem> me dice q espesifique el packete
<mimecar> pon el nombre del paquete
<brahem> xD es el de la ati
<mama21mama> dpkg-reconfigure paquete
<brahem> no se como se llama :(
<brahem> :(
<mimecar> que es lo que quieres reconfigurar
<mama21mama> el driver
<mama21mama> supongo
<brahem> si
<mimecar> el driver de...?
<mama21mama> puedes hacer dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<brahem> si
<brahem> pero me sale una pantalla azul con xD
<brahem>                                                                            │
<brahem>  │ Rather than communicating directly with the video hardware, the X server  │
<brahem>  │ may be configured to perform some operations, such as video mode          │
<brahem>  │ switching, via the kernel's framebuffer driver.                           │
<brahem>  │                                                                           │
<brahem>  │ In theory, either approach should work, but in practice, sometimes one    │
<mama21mama> .
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> brahem: dentro de un minuto podrás hablar
<mimecar> brahem: ahora
<brahem> iq
<brahem> disme
<brahem> a ver mimecar q devo hacer?
<brahem> le doi a si?
<mimecar> pon el texto en pastebin
<mimecar> cuando veamos el texto te lo diré
<brahem> http://pastebin.com/YaHGGQwW
<mimecar> le puedes decir que si
<mama21mama> pone por defecto la que esta marcada
<mimecar> en ubuntu ese mensaje no debería estar traducido?
<brahem> no estoi en ubuntu  ;(
<mimecar> en que estas
<brahem> estoi en otra distro basada en ubuntu :)
<mama21mama> si pero como nadie usa algunas cosas traducen la prioridad y lo que mas se usa.
<brahem> da igual entonce le doi a si :)
<brahem> ??
<mimecar> si, aunque el resultado fuera de ubuntu no se cual será
<brahem> reinicio i vuelvo :)
<Tarrasquero> todo tranquilo
<george2002> muy tranquilo
<mama21mama> nada tranquilo
<mama21mama> me restringen en youtube
<george2002> hola mama21mama
<Tarrasquero> no quieras bajar todo de golpe :)
<george2002> XD
<mama21mama> es el canal oficial de David Gilmour
<Tarrasquero> dejame que adivine y quieres bajar mogollon de videos, o no?
<mama21mama> si
<granjero> vean live at pompeii
<granjero> Gilmour esta fachero
<mama21mama> no escucho eso.
<mama21mama> no es para mi.
<Tarrasquero> mama21mama, que te ocurre que no escuchas los videos?
<mama21mama> si, escucho...digo que no es que no es para mi.
<mama21mama> solo me gustan dos o tres temas.
<Tarrasquero> aha
<brahem> !ru
<kubot> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<brahem> saludos :) de nuevo
<seyacat1> hola ubuntues tengo un problemita
<seyacat1> como me cambio el nick?
<mimecar>  /nick nick
<seyacat1> no funciona, maldito pidgin
<seyacat> toco abrir chatzilla
<mimecar> en pidgin si que funciona el comando
<Tarrasquero> seyacat, normalmente es por tener otro proceso de pidgin abierto con el nick anterior
<t4k3sh1> Hola
<t4k3sh1> me podrian ayudar con un comando para ftp..
<t4k3sh1> es que no se como se pueden transferir directorios recursivos con un solo comando
<erUSUL> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<erUSUL> t4k3sh1: depende del cliente que uses; mira la ayuda de mput
<t4k3sh1> erUSUL: mm mput es para subir archivos no.. entonces supongo que a mi me va el mget
<t4k3sh1> revisare info.. muchas gracias
<erUSUL> t4k3sh1: si si es para descargar es mget
<erUSUL> t4k3sh1: usa lftp que está instalado por defecto en lugar de ftp a secas
<erUSUL> t4k3sh1: tiene "mget" con wildcards y el comando mirror
<t4k3sh1> mirror espeja la informacion?
<erUSUL> t4k3sh1: mirate su pagina de manual « man lftp »
<erAbuelo> buenas tardes
<t4k3sh1> erUSUL: muchas gracias.. ahora debo salir.. de verdad gracias.. tiempo sin leerte :D
<erUSUL> t4k3sh1: de nada ;P
<javila> slt amig@s.
<azzurra> hola,  como hago para resetear el apache
<m1ndvirus> azzurra: /etc/init.d/apache restart
<azzurra> no tienes otro comando no me funciona
<xangua> google dice: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<azzurra> gracias
<xangua> ...
<EGCdigital> resetear?
<EGCdigital> imagino te refieres al restart
<mama21mama> restart es palabra yanquies
<mama21mama> aqui no hablamos yanquies.
<xangua> ...
<mama21mama> en todo caso seria "reiniciar"
<sapiens__> hola
<mama21mama> hola
<sapiens__> tengo problema con opera
<sapiens__> y es que simplemente no se abre
<sapiens__> pongo opera en consola y nada ocurre
<mama21mama> lo habras removido
<mama21mama> *abras
<sapiens__> pondria Command not found
<mama21mama> por eso
<mama21mama> reinstalalo.
<xangua> Jum...
<sapiens__> :O
<sapiens__> se ha arreglado solo
<sapiens__> ayer no me funcionaba y hoy sip
<mama21mama> use chomium o firefox
<mama21mama> *chromium
<m4v> mama21mama: restart o reiniciar es lo mismo y "yanquies" tiene connotaciones negativas. Dejá esa actitud de una vez.
<sapiens__> los tengo
<sapiens__> tengo IE, Firefox Chromium Midori Opera y Links
<mama21mama> m4v,  "yanquies" tiene connotaciones negativas. Dejá esa actitud de una vez. | tal vez seas vos negativo por que le encuentras el lado gris a todos.
<sapiens__> IE4Linux me refiero
<mama21mama> yanquies es solo una palabra con significado
<mama21mama> si supieras lo que significa no dirías lo que dijiste.
<javila> Con perdon:recuerden que estan en #ubuntu-es y no en ....
<sapiens__> no estamos en #rae
<sapiens__> yankie : extrangero ¿no?
<sapiens__> *jeroç
<mama21mama> yanquies en argentina se le dice a los habitantes de eeuu
<mama21mama> supongo si no estoy errado.
<sapiens__> En España si puede tenel la connotación negativa
<mama21mama> claro... me olvide que somos todos de españa aqui.
<mama21mama> mmm
<m4v> mama21mama: sé lo que significa, y tiene connotaciones negativas. Aquí se pretende que no se falte es respeto a nadie.
<m4v> mama21mama: si no lo puedes hacer, sal del canal.
<mama21mama> me voy coño
<sapiens__> que conflicto lingüistico tan absurdo
<m4v> sapiens__: no era ese el punto. Pero ya esta.
<lucidoffset> hola amigos alguien que me ayude instale por fin ubuntu 10.10 en mi maquina ver 64 bits y todo de maravilla pero al momento de ya entrara con grub se queda la pantalla de ubuntu (la pantalla morada) y se queda congelado
<lucidoffset> al momento de instalar ubuntu le puse en opciones de instalacion F6   "apci=off"  y me dejo instalar pero ya instalado ahora quiero entrar y se queda congelado, sugerencias amigos, por favor
<m4v> está apci=off en las opciones del grub cuando bootea?
<lucidoffset> cuando booteo no aparece el teclado para dar en opciones
<lucidoffset> com le hago
<m4v> puedes editar las instruciones del grub, cuando estas en el menú grub, tienes una leyenda abajo con comandos, creo que es la tecla 'e'
<Algabe> Ayuda con este Error --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/551546/
<Algabe> Error al actualizar "sudo apt-get update" :S
<m4v> Algabe: prueba reinstalando las llaves
<Algabe> m4v: si, como? xD
<m4v> creo que el synaptic tiene un apartado para las autenticaciones de los paquetes.
<Algabe> m4v: estoy en kubuntu
<xangua> !gpg
<xangua> el número de clave son los últimos 8 números de cada 'error'
<kubot> Los paquetes de Ubuntu normalmente están firmados y es buena práctica tener la llave para verificar su autenticidad, utiliza el comando « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <número de la llave faltante> » para instalarla.
<m4v> pero en consola, con la llame ve de ubuntu por ejemplo:
<m4v> "sudo apt-key del 16126D3A3E5C1192" para borrarla
<m4v> "sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 16126D3A3E5C1192" para volver a importarla
<m4v> Algabe: KPackageKit tiene para editar las llaves tambien, en editar orígenes, en las preferencias
<Algabe> a ver
<xangua> mmm no eran solo los 8 últimos números¿¿
<lucidoffset> amigos como arranbco el servidor x
<emmanuell> lucidoffset, prendelo
<emmanuell> encendelo
<xangua> o son todos los números m4v ¿¿
<xangua> nunca me ha pasado ese error y veo que últimamente muchos les pasa eso
<emmanuell> hola chics tengo un problema no me puedo conectar por wiffi
<mama21mama> lucidoffset, startx
<m4v> lucidoffset: tienes un problema con el booteo, sospecho que tienes que agregar el apci=off al grub, pero tienes que hacerlo desde el menú antes de bootear y ver si funciona
<lucidoffset> m4v :  ya edite el grub es cierto es con la opcion e  ya le quite la opcion quite splash
<m4v> algo de eso funciona?
<lucidoffset> al parecer es mi tarjeta de video nvidia
<mama21mama> usas 10.04 o 10.04.1?
<lucidoffset> uso 10.10
<lucidoffset> para 64 bits
<lucidoffset> quiero entrar a modo grafico
<mama21mama> estas en tty?
<emmanuell> alguien q me ayude con mi wiffi?
<mama21mama> o bien no inicia?
<mama21mama> !ask emmanuell
<kubot> emmanuell: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<lucidoffset> para editar el archivo grub  y no editarlo cada que entre (con la opcion e)
<emmanuell> no me puedo conectar x wiffi me detecta las redes cuando voy a conectar me pide la clave y a los 5 segundo me la vuelve a pedir
<m4v> !grub2 lucidoffset
<kubot> lucidoffset: grub2 es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<lucidoffset> no esta grub
<lucidoffset> pero encontre un foro en donde dice que para los que tienen nvidia tienes que qiutar la linea de quite splash al entrar   (opcion e   al bootear)   y despues para no hacer esto editar el archivo y hacer en update-grub y cada que entre ya no voy a tener ese problema
<ao> hola
<emmanuell> ao hola
<ao> alguien me puede echar una mano a instalar google earth
<emmanuell> ao
<ao> dime emanuell
<Algabe> m4v: hice lo que me has dicho y sigue el mismo error :S
<seyacat> ao: solamente bajas el binario, lo haces ejecutable con chmod +x ...., y luego lo corres SIN SUDO, ./google_earth.....
<ao> ok
<emmanuell> meparece q me voy a qdar con windows nada mas
<zurdito> amargo ... te gano linux jajaj
<emmanuell> zurdito, me gano una maldita placaaaaaaaaaa
<emmanuell> jajaja
<zurdito> juaz
<emmanuell> ya vere q hago
<emmanuell> igual tengo los dos sistemas instalados
<emmanuell> el tema era q me gusta usar linux en el laburo
<emmanuell> pero bueno
<emmanuell> fue
<mimecar> laburo?
<Lancro> trabajo
<emmanuell> mimecar, laburo es igual a trabajo
<ao> emanuell cuando ejecuto el programa me pone el sigiente error:   ao@ao:~/Escritorio$ ./GoogleEarthLinux
<ao> Verifying archive integrity... All good.
<ao> Uncompressing Google Earth for GNU/Linux 6.0.1.2032.............................................................................................
<ao> setup.data/setup.xml:1: parser error : Document is empty
<ao> ^
<ao> setup.data/setup.xml:1: parser error : Start tag expected, '<' not found
<Lancro> !paste ao
<kubot> ao: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> castigado 1 minuto sin hablar
<emmanuell> sigo sin poder conectarme maldicion
<ao> emmanuell cuando ejecuto el programa me pone el sigiente error:   ao@ao:~/Escritorio$ ./GoogleEarthLinux
<ao> perdona
<emmanuell> mmm a ver ao
<ao> dime
<chasis> hola, tengo un portatil con conección vga, y una lcd con hdmi, me compre un cable vga-hdmi, los conecté y no me lo detecta.
<mimecar> sacas señal por la salida externa ?
<chasis> como?
<franklinux> buenas tardes, una pregunta como puedo hacer un lanzador que me abra una aplicacion en window que esta en un servidor que tiene debian, la aplicacion esta en visual foxpro (todavia no se ha migrado el sistema) y estamos cambiando los equipos de window XP a ubuntu 10.10 ya hemos formateado y configurado dos, instale wine pero no puedo crear el lanzador de la aplicacion en window
<chasis> la kiero pasar del portatil a la tv
<mimecar> preferencias de gnome, monitor
<franklinux>  buenas tardes, una pregunta como puedo hacer un lanzador que me abra una aplicacion en window que esta en un servidor que tiene debian, la aplicacion esta en visual foxpro (todavia no se ha migrado el sistema) y estamos cambiando los equipos de window XP a ubuntu 10.10 ya hemos formateado y configurado dos, instale wine pero no puedo crear el lanzador de la aplicacion en window
<franklinux> auxilio
<franklinux>  buenas tardes, una pregunta como puedo hacer un lanzador que me abra una aplicacion en window que esta en un servidor que tiene debian, la aplicacion esta en visual foxpro (todavia no se ha migrado el sistema) y estamos cambiando los equipos de window XP a ubuntu 10.10 ya hemos formateado y configurado dos, instale wine pero no puedo crear el lanzador de la aplicacion en window
<chasis> no me lo detecta
<mimecar> franklinux: NO LO PONGAS OTRA VEZ
<franklinux> disculpe
<franklinux> mimecar,
<mimecar> haz un resumen más corto y no pongas todo este texto
<franklinux> ok
<chasis> ya fui a monitores y no me lo detecta
<franklinux> mimecar, necesito que me asesoren con lo suigente, tenemos una aplicacion hecha en visual fox pro, que por cuestiones de virus la montamos en un servidor que tiene linux, estamos instlanado ubuntu 10.10 a los equipos de oficina y necesitamos hacerle un lanzador o aaceso directo del sistema a esos equipos
<mimecar> si lo tienes en virtualbox no puedes hacer un lanzador
<franklinux> mimecar, yo googleando consegui que para crear un lanzador con wine utilizo: tipo: APLICACION, nombre: el del ejecutable, y lugar: wine RUTA_de_ejecutable.exe
<franklinux> mimecar, no esta con virtualbox
<mimecar> como lo ejecutas?
<dannyLopez> buenas, quien me ayuda con el medidor de bateria
<franklinux> como ejecuto que?? el programa
<franklinux> los equipos de oficina tienen window
<franklinux> y lo que hace el servidor es solamente alojar el sistema en foxpro, y con samba lo compartimos
<emmanuell> no puedo hacer que mi note se conecte por wiffi... intel 3945
<erAbuelo> franklinux: te explicas fatal :)
<mimecar> franklinux: entonces te conectas a un equipo remoto que usa windows?
<mimecar> chasis: monitores en gnome
<emmanuell> mimecar,  tranqui
<mimecar> emmanuell: por?
<erAbuelo> franklinux: la aplicacion en foxpro es para usarla en los clientes (con windows) o en el servidor
<franklinux> no mimecar, me explico una secretaria tiene un equipo en window, el se conecta a un equiop en linux (que es el servidor que tiene el programita echo en foxpro) y este a traves de samba le comparte o le da acceso directo al sistema
<franklinux> erAbuelo, con los clientes en window
<erAbuelo> franklinux: pues eso tienes que hacerlo desde windows, no tiene nada que ver con linux
<emmanuell> o sea franklinux tiene un server con linux... los clientes son windows
<franklinux> mimecar, erAbuelo, los clientes usan window, el sistema en foxpro esta en linux, pero hay dos equipos clientes que le acabamos de montar linux
<ubuntu> buenos dias compañeros
<erAbuelo> franklinux: entonces el tema es para los clientes con linux ?
<franklinux> y queremos montarle la aplicacion que esta en el servidor a los dos equipos nuevos que tienen linux
<mimecar> entonces solo tienes que usar un cliente de linux y conectar al servidor
<franklinux> exacto erAbuelo
<Nemo-II> buenos dias
<ubuntu> alguien conoce un software libre en donde tenga la opcion de facturar electronicamente ?
<franklinux> emmanuell,
<franklinux> exacto
<franklinux> necesito crearle un lanzador que me apunte a ese servidor o a esa carpeta en ese equipo linux (qyue es donde esta la aplicacion en foxpro)
<mimecar> ubuntu tienes certificados para firma digital?
<chasis> mimecar ya he entrado a esa opcion, simplemente no lo detecta
<ubuntu> sip
<mimecar> chasis: ¿ese cable funciona bien?
<chasis> si
<chasis> bueno eso nunca se sabe porque es la primera vez que lo uso
<mimecar> ubuntu imprime en pdf la factura y firmala
<franklinux> entonces mi pregunta es emmanuell erAbuelo y mimecar mi pregunta es como hago un lanzadorque me apunte a otro equipo en linux y que me abra la aplicacion en foxpro
 * mimecar se ha perdido con foxpro
<erAbuelo> el recurso esta compartido en samba, asi que lo mas simple es montar la carpeta de compartida en el cliente y luego crear el lanzador como otro cualquiera
<ubuntu> como no entendi mimicar
<emmanuell> creo q deberias compartir en el server primero la aplicacion
<franklinux> ya esta compartida
<ubuntu> mira soy de mexico,  y por obligaciones fiscales tengo que utilizar la facturacion electronica
<emmanuell> y despues en cada cliente configurar la conexion al server y o aplicacion
<ubuntu> meses atras me migree a ubuntu para administrar mi negocio
<ubuntu> pero me encuentro con este dilema ?
<mimecar> ubuntu imprime en pdf y firmalo
<ubuntu> disculpa no te entiendo
<ubuntu> mimecar
<chasis> mimecar voy a probar a conectar un pc a la tele, haber si lo detecta, en un rato vuelvo, gracias
<mimecar> imprimes la factura en PDF y firmas con tu certificado el documento
<lucidoffset> alguien sabe com hacerle cuando booteas con una usb te salga las opciones para instalar un ubuntu con opciones de kernel diferente, por mas que le hago no encuentro las opciones con la usb
<lucidoffset> con el cd te sale la opcion de un teclado y le das esc  y listo pero con una usb no me sale nada de eso, solo el menu de opciones de unetbootin
<ubuntu> ok , pero habra un programa en ubuntu p<raa, que gernere facturas electronicas , yy emita el folio para el saat.
<mimecar> no lo se ubuntu
<chasis> mimecar el ordenador tampoco detecta la pantalla, 1 o es la pantalla o es el cable
<emmanuell> te dijimos del cable
<emmanuell> conecta un monitor vga chasis a ver q onda
<chasis> si un monitor vga si me lo pilla
<mimecar> entonces es el cable
<chasis> la cosa es, la tele es digital, y vga es analogico, podria ser posible que no haga la conversión?
<mimecar> ¿con un cable se puede convertir una señal analógica a una señal digital?
<mimecar> sin un convertidor lo veo complicado
<chasis> el cable se llama vga-hdmi, asi que para mucho mas no debede ser
<chasis> entonces cual es el sentido de este cable ?u.u
<chasis> entonces si me busco uno dvi-hdmi si me funcionaria cierto?
<mimecar> ganar dinero
<chasis> xk dvg es digital
<chasis> dvi*
<mimecar> en principio si
<chasis> la cosa es que luego tendria ke conectarle un nanocable dvi-vga para enchufarlo al portatil
<mimecar> necesitas algo que te pasa de analógico a digital
<mimecar> y un cable solo no lo hará
<chasis> pues valla estafa! jajja
<omikron4> pero chasis el tema esta en que tu si compras cables para hi-fi y resulta que tu aparato es una radio de de fm que no es estereo no te servira el cable... eso quiere decir que el cable esta preparado para vga hdmi, pero tu salida debe ser vga hdmi
<mimecar> chasis: ves a la tienda y que te asesoren
<chasis> sip tendré que hacer eso. muchas gracias de todas maneras.
<lucidoffset> porfavor ayuda
<mimecar> si no te contestan puede ser que nadie sepa como hacerlo
<lucidoffset> ok gracias
<omikron4> pero has preguntado algo. lucidoffset?
<mimecar> en una iso normal cuando seleccionas la forma de arrancar puedes ponerle opciones al kernel
<lucidoffset> si siempre y cuando la iso la quemes en un cd
<mimecar> quema un cd
<lucidoffset> pero si arrancas desde un usb no aparece opciones el untbootin como que sustituye el inicio
<mimecar> o buscas como modificar unetbootin o CD
<omikron4> pero una vez dentro puedes instalar lucidoffset
<omikron4> y ya te da las opciones
<malev> hola! q tal? tengo ubuntu 10.10 y solía tener los botones de cerrar, maximizar y minimizar a mi izquierda del monitor. pero ahora estan a la derecha. alguna forma de ponerlos a su forma original?
<lucidoffset> no porque mi tarjeta es nvidia y cuando empiezo se traba
<lucidoffset> pero con la opcion de kernel de nomodeset empieza
<mimecar> malev: ¿has buscado en google antes?
<malev> mimecar, honestamente no, pero en una de esas alguno sabe donde se toca eso rapidamente
<mama21mama> voip?
<mama21mama> quien?
<mimecar> seguramente, pero la forma de cambiar los botones es algo que está documentado
<mama21mama> quiere?
<mama21mama> soporte?
<mama21mama> via voip?
<malev> mimecar, ok
<malev> mimecar, ya lo encontre. como es la distribución original de ubuntu 10.10? close - yyy - xxx : menu ?
<omikron4> malev, gconftool-2 --type string --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout "minimize,maximize,close:menu"
<malev> omikron4, gracias!!
<novatillo> hola a todos
<novatillo> alguien sabe como puedo instalar la libreria libnet.h y pcap.h para compilar un programa en c
<novatillo> que me llamo la atencion como funciona
<mimecar> novatillo: a que paquete pertenecen?
<novatillo> es de redes
<novatillo> es esta la site mira
<novatillo> http://libnet.sourceforge.net/
<novatillo> y el pcab nose como lo instalo =
<mimecar> ¿a que paquetes corresponden esas dependencias?
<novatillo> nose
<mimecar> ese proyecto es antiguo, del 2003
<novatillo> aya
<novatillo> nosi pero el codigo fuente es lo que me interesa compilar
<novatillo> es que no entiendo mucho a que te refieras con las dependencias
<novatillo> ??
<mimecar> los .h son librerías externas al proyecto
<novatillo> es que me meti a synapsic y no estoy seguro si es el mismo e igual me pasa con pcab
<mimecar> cuando las instales podrás compilar el código
<novatillo> si es lo que quiero pero el problema es que nose muy bien como se hace ya baje el archivo pero nose como se intala
<novatillo> lo baje de aqui
<novatillo> la de libnet
<novatillo> y la otra nose si esten en sinapsic o asi
<novatillo> ??
<emmanuell> mime cmo puede montar un servidor para q las demas maquinas booteen desde el?
<mimecar> grub permite hacer eso
<mimecar> pero no he llegado a hacerlo en los clientes
<emmanuell> claro mime... yo lo he visto un server con debian y los clientes sin SO
<emmanuell> mas lindooo.. me enamore de eso
<mimecar> eso gastante bastantes recursos del servidor
<emmanuell> y eran cerca de 50 clientes
<emmanuell> el server un ibm, un par de switchs y nda mas
<novatillo> minecar cres que esas las pueda instalar o esten en sinapsic
<mimecar> estarán en synaptic
<novatillo> es que si dicen algo asi pero no estoy seguro de cuales sean
<novatillo> es que se llaman diferente
<mimecar> pero necesitas saber a que librería pertenecen
<novatillo> como le doy para ver
<novatillo> son para programar en c
<mimecar> el programa que quieres compilar no está en synaptic?
<mimecar> novatillo: dudo que esa librería se usa
<mimecar> se use
<novatillo> es que quiero compilar un fuente que me gusto pero como apenas ando aprendiendo a programar y esto de linux nose moverme mucho
<mimecar> una librería de funciones de red del 2003 no vale la pena aprender a programrla
<novatillo> esta incluida en el fuente como #include <libnet.h> y #include <pcab.h>
<mimecar> otras librerías la habrán superado
<novatillo> pero como cuales
<novatillo> ??
<novatillo> es que nose si jale
<novatillo> asi
<novatillo> o sean equivalentes
<novatillo> ??
<mimecar> que es lo que quieres hacer exactamente
<novatillo> aprender a programar y dominar C pero en un ejemplo biene como hacer un tipo sniffer pero usan esas dos y no son de ANSI C
<emmanuell> mimecar, sabes algo de wiffi?
<novatillo> ya lo cheque
<mimecar> novatillo: un sniffer para protocolos de red no es sencillo
<mimecar> su estas aprendiendo no corras tanto
<novatillo> es que solo quiero probrar si realemente sirve el codigo de hay y ver si le puedo agregar mas cosas
<novatillo> es que en el libro no dice
<novatillo> como configurar eso
<mimecar> entonces busca a que paquetes corresponden esos archivos
<emmanuell> mimecar,  wiffi
<novatillo> tambien busque algo equivalente a conio.h y solo encontre ncurses pero aun estoy en ello por que dicen que es mas potente
<novatillo> pero es que no bienen los archivos solo el codigo fuente
<mimecar> novatillo: sigue algún tutorial más actualizado
<mimecar> conio solo se usa en el compilador de borland
<novatillo> si y no es compatible con linux
<mimecar> busca en google a que paquete corresponden
<novatillo> pero es que aun no entiendo mucho eso de los paquetes
<novatillo> a que se refiere y eso es acaso un programa??
<novatillo> o algo asi??
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> busca tutoriales de c para principiantes
<novatillo> ok
<mimecar> tienes poca base para programar
<novatillo> es que si le entiendo al fuente lo que no es a lso protocolos y eso
<emmanuell> y busca info nene
<mimecar> novatillo: si no sabes la diferencia entre un .c y un .h tienes poca base
<novatillo> ya llege a punteros y estructuras
<mimecar> no tienes los suficientes conocimientos para hacer un sniffer
<emmanuell> alguien sabe como puedo configurar mi placa inalamrica'??
<novatillo> si lo se el .c es el programa y el .h es la cabecera que se incluye al compilar el programa para crear el codigo objeto y despues unirlo y crear el ejecutable y asi poder ser mas portable en teoria al igual que sucede con las demas librerias de c
<novatillo> no del snifer no se mucho pero trato de aprender
<novatillo> de hecho ya tengo esa libreria
<novatillo> pero nose si incluyendola en el archivo donde estan las demas librerias funcione
<mimecar> no la tienes, no está compilada
<novatillo> si la tengo
<novatillo> quieres ver el fuente
<omikron4> emmanuell:  configurar, que de la placa?
<mimecar> entonces si que sabes a que paquete corresponden los .h
<emmanuell> omikron4, me detecta las redes pero no se conecta
<zurdito> emmanuell:  da de alta tu placa wirealess interna
<omikron4> que tarjeta es emmanuell?
<emmanuell> es una intel 3945abc
<novatillo> osea tengo el paquete y el fuente de esa libreria pero no se configurarla aun para que me jale el programa
<zurdito> fijate la interfaz
<zurdito> wlan0
<omikron4> la has parcheado?
<novatillo> nose si con solo ponerla en donde estan lso includes sea suficiente??
<emmanuell> no nada
<novatillo> osea donde estan los stdio.h y demas
<emmanuell> lo raro es q me detecta las redes
<omikron4> pues debe poder conectarse, emmanuell
<emmanuell> pass wpa.. lo coloco qda y a las 10 segundos me lo vuelve a pedir en redes abiertas tampoco se conecta
<omikron4> a no ser que estes lejos del router, emmanuell
<novatillo> me meti a synapsic y le di libnet pero nose si instalar todo
<omikron4> bajate el de intel emmanuell
<novatillo> y asi despues rebisar si esta en los includes de cabeceras de C
<emmanuell> lo baje pero nada tampoco
<novatillo> pero aver si jala
<emmanuell> mira esto me dice
<emmanuell> Failed to get channel info for channel 165
<mimecar> novatillo: si instalas los .h desde el paquete que los contenga en synaptic los encontrarás al compilar
<mimecar> si lo haces a mano, sin más opciones no
<omikron4> pero tienes que bajarte el que corresponda, que a lo mejor lo has hecho... pero intel 3495 tiene dos controladores.. el ipw y el iwl
<novatillo> ok
<emmanuell> no entendi nada
<omikron4> intel 3495 tiene el ipw3495by el iwl3495.. y debes saber cual es el que corresponde con el tuyo emmanuell
<novatillo> me metia a /usr/include y hay veo varias librerias familiares como stdio.h stdlib.h signal.h y si veo despues de la instalacion libnet.h cres que ya este
<novatillo> ??
<novatillo> al igal que con pcab
<mimecar> si aparecen, si
<mimecar> no puedes copiarlas a mano a ese directorio
<emmanuell> ufa q complicado
<emmanuell> mejor cambio lo placa o el sistema
<omikron4> el ipw34995 y el iwl3495 *
<emmanuell> oki omikron4 gracias igual
<omikron4> emmanuell: parchealo desde aircrack-ng
<novatillo> ya las veo minecar :) probare ahora el fuente
<novatillo> veo esas y mas
<omikron4> ve a la pagina y busca tu driver y lo parcheas, emmanuell
<novatillo> esta repleto de headers
<emmanuell> bueno lo hare a ver si alcanzo
<novatillo> jeje
<novatillo> es que mi hermano mayor nunca esta casi y el no me explica bien por eso yo me meto solo y leo sus libros pero aun nose asi mucho
<novatillo> pero aver probare el codigo fuente y vere si jala
<novatillo> jeje
<p0hkyo> ola
<aleiex> hola, mi lap compaq presario v3500 dejò de detectar el disco duro y la unidad de cd. Alguna idea d epor que?
<mimecar> aleiex: puede ser un problema de la placa base
<p0hkyo> oigan saben que ayer entre x un error k me tira la wifi y me dieron una solución , la cual era bajar los drivers desde la consola
<p0hkyo> pero me kedo igual
<aleiex> mimecar: alguna idea de como solucionarlo?
<mimecar> la bios detecta el disco duro y el CD?
<file_not_found> ¿Por que sera que google earth me anda lento?
<file_not_found> tengo una ati radeon RV730 Pro AGP [Radeon HD 4600 Series]
<file_not_found> 4650
<mimecar> el driver no estará muy optimizado
<file_not_found> no lo se
<file_not_found> probe el wolfstein y corre bien
<emmanuell> aleiex, q te paso'=?
<file_not_found> no se como saber si hay una nueva version
<mimecar> si funciona bien con un juego, entonces es problema de google earth
<aleiex> emanuell tengo una laptop compaq presario v3500, ayer de repente no aparecía el wallpaper y algunos íconos. Reinicié la lap y ya no booteaba
<aleiex> emanuell: ahora entro al bios y no me detecta la unidad cd rom ni el dd
<mimecar> aleiex: si no te sale en la bios, es fallo de la placa base
<aleiex> alguna idea entonces de como repararlo?
<aleiex> o ya la tiro a la basura?
<emmanuell> aleiex, tirala para este lado
<mimecar> llevalo a una tienda de informática y que lo miren
<file_not_found> sera por algun efecto del compiz
<file_not_found> ?
<aleiex> que làstima
<aleiex> estaba funcionando bien
<mimecar> file_not_found: ¿que la bios no detecte cosas? no
<emmanuell> aleiex, es raro eh
<mimecar> aleiex: llevalo a la tienda
<aleiex> no quiero gastar
<aleiex> ya no merece la pena gastar
<aleiex> quiero repararla yo mismo
<file_not_found> no entiendo
<mimecar> aleiex: si es un portatil y falla la placa base no lo puedes reparar
<emmanuell> hay tantas fallas de hp y cq q se pueden reparar
<emmanuell> va todo el el maldito diseño ja
<emmanuell> y las ganas a parte de los 50000 tornillos q trae cada una
<file_not_found> mimecar
<p0hkyo> miren tengo este error http://paste.ubuntu.com/551591/
<mimecar> dime
<cossier> file_not_found, tengo una HD3650, warsow va bien, UrbanTerror tambien va bien
<file_not_found> y el google earh?
<mimecar> p0hkyo: ¿has seguido las instrucciones?
<cossier> file_not_found, el cubo tbn, google earth no lo he probado
<cossier> lo pruebo ahora
<erUSUL> p0hkyo: instala firmware-b43-instaler
<p0hkyo> hice o que me dejieron aqui ayer pero no me funciono
<p0hkyo> lo
<file_not_found> los efectos de escritorio se desactivaban al reiniciar
<file_not_found> y puse en applicaciones al inicio este comando
<file_not_found> fusion-icon --no-start
<file_not_found> y los efectos que pongo en una sesión no estan cuando inicio
<p0hkyo> olle erusul
<george2002> trata con compiz --remplace, cre que es asi
<erUSUL> p0hkyo: a ver haz « lspci | grep -i net »
<p0hkyo> esos drivers son los mismo k hay en broadcom b43 wirelles driver?
<erUSUL> p0hkyo: el driver ya esta instalado lo que tienes que hacer es instalar el firmware. instala el paquete que te dije mientras estas conectado a internet.
<erUSUL> p0hkyo: es importante que estes conectado minetras lo instalas para que pueda descargar el fw de internet
<cossier> file_not_found, has instalado ccsm
<p0hkyo> puse tanb el comando que me dijiste me salieron una letras rojas k dicen network controller broadcom
<erUSUL> p0hkyo: pon la linea completa aqui
<file_not_found> si tengo catalyst instalado
<p0hkyo> 09:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<p0hkyo> 0a:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)
<erUSUL> p0hkyo: con el comando que te dije ayer deberia funcionar
<erUSUL> p0hkyo: que sale si haces « ls /lib/firmware/b43 »
<p0hkyo> era sudo apt-get  install firmware-b43
<erUSUL> p0hkyo: haz « apt-cache search b43 » y deberian salir ahi todos los paquetes relacionados
<p0hkyo> con el comando k dijiste dice no existe ese archivo o directorio
<txomon> buenas! sabeis como se hace para recuperar el panel de menus que viene por defecto?
<erUSUL> p0hkyo: eso es que no instalaste bien el paquete
<erUSUL> p0hkyo: asegurate de estar conectado a internet. despues ve a synaptic ( sistema>administracion>synaptic ) busca paquetes con b43 en el nombre he (re)instalalos todos
<txomon> es que me estoy volviendo loco con el menu. XDD
<erUSUL> p0hkyo: no es necesario, alreiniciar todo ddeberia funcionar
<erUSUL> p0hkyo: error; formatear no arregla casi nada ;P
<p0hkyo> eso hice ayer asi k hoy estoy haciendo todo denuevo
<p0hkyo> men
<txomon> p0hkyo: que es lo que te pasa?
<p0hkyo> hay 4 cosas sin instalar en el synaotic k dicen b43
<txomon> resumido()
<p0hkyo> synaptic
<txomon> si
<erUSUL> p0hkyo: instala los paquetes que te dije y reinicia. si todavia tienes el error o la wifi no funciona ven otra vez por aqui
<p0hkyo> osea instalo esos 4 paquetes sin instalar?
<p0hkyo> del synaptic
<erUSUL> p0hkyo: si instalalos
<emmanuell> no puedoooooooooooooo
<emmanuell> grggrgrgrgg
<p0hkyo> olle sabes que al tratar de instalar 1 se me desmarca el otro paquete que selecciono
<erUSUL> p0hkyo: no hay problem. es correcto. tu deja que el sistema termine
<p0hkyo> me sale esto E: firmware-b43-installer: el subproceso script post-installation instalado devolvió el código de salida de error 1
<erUSUL> p0hkyo: a ver. haz « sudo apt-get --reinstall install firmware-b43-installer » en un terminal y danos el error completo
<erUSUL> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<txomon> erUSUL: alguna idea con lo de los paneles?
<erUSUL> txomon: no vi el problema
<dannyLopez> buenas
<erUSUL> !restpanels
<kubot> El facto !restpanels no existe.
<erUSUL> !resetpanels
<kubot> Si quieres reiniciar los paneles de gnome a como estaban despues de instalar. Haz esto « gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel && pkill gnome-panel ».
<p0hkyo> me sale esto http://paste.ubuntu.com/551601/
<dannyLopez> tengo un problema, cuando reinicie el Pc sin que yo hiciera nada tiene el theme que le deje pero los iconos no son los mismos y cuando se los pongo los que tenia no cambian
<dannyLopez> alguna sugerencia?
<erUSUL> p0hkyo: cierra synaptic
<erUSUL> p0hkyo: despues repite el comando
<txomon> joder... y sabes como hacerlo gráficamente?
<txomon> (ya lo he solucionado)
<txomon> pero es para saber
<erUSUL> txomon: no se cual era el problema exactamente. perdiste el applet que hace de menu o que?
<p0hkyo> me sale esto http://paste.ubuntu.com/551603/
<txomon> erUSUL: nop, es que lo de que pone un bocata y el nombre de usuario no estaba
<guampa> dannyLopez, fijate si esto te lo soluciona: presiona alt+f2 y ejecuta el programa gnome-settings-daemon
<txomon> ademas, se me fastidia cada 2 por 3...
<txomon> se mueve la papelera y todo eso cada vez que conecto una pantalla
<txomon> es horribe
<erUSUL> txomon: eso es el indicator applet o algo asi. das boton derecho y escojes añadir al panel y lo buscas ahi ( o el me menu )
<p0hkyo> vuelvo voy a reiniciar
<erUSUL> p0hkyo: :( parece que tu tarjeta no está soportada ....
 * erUSUL grrr ¬.¬
<dannyLopez> guampa: no ha pasado nada
<guampa> dannyLopez: :-/
<dannyLopez> chale se me cambiaron los botones a su estado original (a la izquierda)
<dannyLopez> guampa: ¬¬
<guampa> dannyLopez: -.-
<erUSUL> p0hkyo: :( parece que tu tarjeta no está soportada ....
<erUSUL> p0hkyo: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#Unsupported_chips
<Tarrasquero_> dannyLopez: gconf-editor
<p0hkyo> eso me dice ahora , pero me genera un error
<p0hkyo> cada ves que trto de instalar programas me salta esto http://paste.ubuntu.com/551607/
<mimecar> p0hkyo: parece que no está soportada la tarjeta
<p0hkyo> entonce k hago ?
<mimecar> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#Unsupported_chips
<dannyLopez> Tarrasquero_: si de eso todavia me acuerdo, pero es que guampa me dio una solucion q no me soluciono nada (ToT)
<mimecar> si no está soportada, no puedes hacer nada
<erUSUL> p0hkyo: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-$(lsb_release -cs)-generic
<guampa> dannyLopez: intente ayudar, la proxima vez que preguntes algo se bien que voy a hacer :)
<dannyLopez> guampa: no es eso solo que sigo con los mismos iconos feos (ToT)
<p0hkyo> que hace ese comando que me dijiste ?
<guampa> pues que mal amigo, hay cosas peores. a seguir intentando
<mimecar> dannyLopez: haz una captura de pantalla en la que se vean los iconos
<p0hkyo> ahora me sale esto http://paste.ubuntu.com/551608/
<txomon> p0hkyo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1266620
<txomon> eso es lo que he encontrado como solucion a tu problema
<txomon> tu tarjeta es esta
<txomon> 14e4:4315
<txomon> con esa información, busca
<p0hkyo> pero eso es para reemplasar el kernel?
<txomon> creo que no
<bl4ckc00k1e> buenas
<bl4ckc00k1e> tengo varias dudas
<bl4ckc00k1e> siempre fui de debian y gnome
<bl4ckc00k1e> ahroa estoy con backtrack 4
<txomon> p0hkyo: es algo raro, compila el kernel
<bl4ckc00k1e> y menu kde :s
<txomon> y utiliza un modulo
<bl4ckc00k1e> el caso, es qu eme dedico a las auditorias
<bl4ckc00k1e> pero tengo un addon de fireefox (hackbar) que no funciona
<mimecar> bl4ckc00k1e: conectarte al IRC como root es muy mala idea
<bl4ckc00k1e> y no puedo acceder al canal backtrack-es
<bl4ckc00k1e> mimecar,  lo se
<p0hkyo> y si me hecho a perder el ubuntu ?
<bl4ckc00k1e> no se como irme en kde para otros usuarios
<sancochito> saludos
<bl4ckc00k1e> 1º vez con kde
<p0hkyo> no se como se compila
<dannyLopez> mimecar: no se donde colgar la foto x(
<bl4ckc00k1e> esta todo compactado
<mimecar> bl4ckc00k1e:  /join #canal
<sancochito> me estoy enfrentando a un misterio digital :S
<mimecar> usa imagehack.us
<bl4ckc00k1e> mimecace que estoy baneado, y nunca entrer,  me di
<bl4ckc00k1e> xD
<mimecar> usa otro nick
<bl4ckc00k1e> mimecar, me dice que estoy baneado
<mimecar> eso es cosa de ese canal
<bl4ckc00k1e> antesd e nada
<bl4ckc00k1e> como hago otro usuario en kde?
<bl4ckc00k1e> xD
<txomon> p0hkyo: pues eso,... busca una manera de compilar kernel a lo debian... aisss voy a buscar
<bl4ckc00k1e> por comandos ni me acuerdo
<mimecar> no se las herramientas que tiene tu distribución
<mimecar> en consola, adduser
<txomon> a ver si hay una manera de compilar solo el modulo
<m4v> bl4ckc00k1e: #backtrack-es tiene puesto un ban a los que estan como root
<bl4ckc00k1e> m4v, gracias
<mimecar> bl4ckc00k1e: el usuario de tu sistema no es el mismo que del IRC
<m4v> bl4ckc00k1e: no entres a IRC como root y entra a su canal, no damos soporte a bt
<bl4ckc00k1e> pero a kde si
<bl4ckc00k1e> donde esta el menu de lso usuarios?
<m4v> kde es un entorno
<bl4ckc00k1e> xD
<mimecar> bl4ckc00k1e: soporte a ubuntu / kubuntu
<guampa> siempre que corra en ubuntu
<sancochito> ¿cómo demonios se puede conectar conmigo un contacto que tengo elmininado en msg en el empathy?
<dannyLopez> bl4ckc00k1e: que chat estas usando?
<bl4ckc00k1e> xchat
<mimecar> sancochito: que tu lo elimines no quiere decir que el te haya eliminado
<sancochito> pero no veo la manera de borrarlo en empathy
<dannyLopez> entonces apenas lo abras te da la opcion del channel y de los nombres de usuarios asi que cambiales TODOS que en ninguno aparesca root
<sancochito> y me manda mensajes
<mimecar> aunque lo borres podrá hablar contigo
<Lancro> usa emesene y bloquealo
<mimecar> dannyLopez: NO
<Lancro> y despues lo borras si quieres
<dannyLopez> asi puedo entrar yo mimecar
<mimecar> usar un programa como root es muy mala idea
<sancochito> ya lo borré en hotmail
<bl4ckc00k1e> depende de que programa
<mimecar> dannyLopez: un error en tu cliente de IRC y nos das acceso a todo tu sistema
<sancochito> intentaré probar desde msn a ver
<bl4ckc00k1e> si lo que quiero ahora es crear otro usuario
<Lancro> bloquear != borrar
<bl4ckc00k1e> no voy ahcer chapuzas
<bl4ckc00k1e> por ahora cambie la pass de root
<bl4ckc00k1e> xD
<dannyLopez> mimecar: como? si supuestamente tengo oculta la IP
<m4v> bl4ckc00k1e: fijate en las preferencias
<guampa> bl4ckc00k1e: acaso bt no tiene herramientas estandar com adduser?
<mimecar> dannyLopez: una transferencia por DDC y sacas la IP
<dannyLopez> um xF
<mimecar> no trabajes en linux como si estuvieras en windows
<mimecar> root es solo para mantenimiento
<bl4ckc00k1e> mimecar, hombre, para wireshark y ciertos programas si necesito ser root
<guampa> bl4ckc00k1e: para eso esta sudo
<bl4ckc00k1e> estoy navegando por las configuraciones de KDE, creo que di con el, pero a saber xD
<m4v> bl4ckc00k1e: bueno, #backtrack-es veta a los que estan como root, por algo será no?
<mimecar> dannyLopez: saltarse las protecciones porque molestan te dará problemas
<sancochito> bl4ckc00k1e: De todas maneras y aunque nadie me manda a meterme mejor es que lo tengas claro, la cagarás y te cargarás la instalación de GNU/Linux he,he
<bl4ckc00k1e> sancochito, no creo, llevo mucho con debian, ya se lo que no hay que hacer
<bl4ckc00k1e> xD
<m4v> bl4ckc00k1e: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sancochito> ah bueno
<bl4ckc00k1e> el problema es el KDE
<bl4ckc00k1e> que soy de gnome
<guampa> bl4ckc00k1e: no tenes el comando adduser en la consola?
<bl4ckc00k1e> lo hare por comandos y listo
<sancochito> pero el que quiere aprender a concinar acaba con las manos cagadas, eso fijo
<bl4ckc00k1e> si, pero estoy con el man, que ni me acuerdo
<bl4ckc00k1e> xD
<bl4ckc00k1e> sancochito,  muchos formateos me he tragado
<bl4ckc00k1e> jajaja
<mimecar> y los que te quedan con tu forma de usar el ordenador
<txomon> p0hkyo: no tienes que compilar nada
<sancochito> hasta que uno aprende a base de meter la pata a particionarlo debidamente
<txomon> p0hkyo: solo tienes que añadir un ppa
<bl4ckc00k1e> lo que si que hice es seprar raiz, boot y home
<txomon> noooo
<txomon> home y raiz
<txomon> solo
<mimecar> bl4ckc00k1e: usa un usuario normal y conecta al canal que quieres
<txomon> el /boot mejor dejarlo ahi
<guampa> se puede separar lo que quieras depende lo que necesites hacer
<p0hkyo> cual? es el ppa men
<sancochito> el que no quiera aprender que se compre un Apple
<bl4ckc00k1e> pregunta
<bl4ckc00k1e> al crear un usuario
<bl4ckc00k1e> en room number, que se debe poner
<mimecar> nada
 * guampa bit.ly/a1RQ7S
<mimecar> solo necesitas usuario y password
<txomon> guampa: no suele ser necesario para nada... dime un ejemplo
<bl4ckc00k1e> a ok, es para la ficha... xD
<bl4ckc00k1e> ale, ahora vuelvo xD
<guampa> "auditoria de seguridad" my ass
<guampa> txomon: ejemplos: /var en una particion dedicada por grandes caches de squid  u otra cosa. /usr en otra particion porque te quedaste sin espacio en /
<guampa> txomon: /temp en un ssd
<txomon> puuf no usaria /temp en una ssd
<guampa> puede haber muchos motivos
<bl4cksh33p> listo
<guampa> o en un ramdisk para el caso
<bl4cksh33p> me sale unmensaje raro, pero esta bien xD
<txomon> no creo que sea necesario... a no ser que hayas montado un sitio web en una partición y quieras hacerlo como una carpeta mas...
<txomon> no creo que sea util en lo diario...
<guampa> por algo el instalador ofrece la posibilidad, busca ejemplos en google los hay a montones. no digo que sea para todos, pero no es que no se use nunca tampoco
<txomon> ya ya, si ejemplos haberlos, haylos, pero la cosa es que para particionar, el unico bueno, es el de /home para que si tienes que reinstalar, no pierdas todo...
<txomon> si va en el mismo disco duro es a lo que me refiero
<guampa> siiiii suele ser el caso mas comun
<dannyLopez> mimecar: http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn188/d7nNy/Pantallazo.png
<txomon> p0hkyo: hey! creo que basta con que ejecutes los programas
<dannyLopez> los iconos de las carpetas y el borde donde aparece en la carpeta que estoy no corresponde a las del tema y cuando cambio de tema no cambian esas cosas
<txomon> p0hkyo: perdon, los comandos
<mimecar> dannyLopez: estas entrando como root?
<dannyLopez> no
<mimecar> esos iconos y controles aparecen cuando se entra como root
<mimecar> dannyLopez: si seleccionas el tema que viene de serie con ubuntu pasa lo mismo?
<dannyLopez> si con cualquier tema
<dannyLopez> quieres ver que no estoy como root
<m4v> capaz que hay un problema de permisos en el $HOME
<mimecar> dannyLopez: has lanzado algún programa de entorno gráfico con sudo ?
<mimecar> PD, yo pondría a cargar el portatil que estas sin batería
<mimecar> aunque tienes buen gusto con el fondo de rurouni kenshin :P
<dannyLopez> no el problema empezó cuando me puso problemas el emesene y resetee el Pc cuando encendio de nuevo aparecieron esos iconos
<mimecar-away> crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema y mira si se repite el error
<dannyLopez> mimecar-away: http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn188/d7nNy/Pantallazo-1.png para que no veas que soy cabezadura y no coroo como root
<dannyLopez> xD
<m4v> dannyLopez: no veo nada en la pantalla esa que diga que no estas como root :P hacé whoami en una terminal que es más fácil
<dannyLopez> la carpeta de root tiene una X
<dannyLopez> eso no indica q no estoy como root?
<m4v> ah, no uso gnome, no sabía
<dannyLopez> m4v: usas kde?
<m4v> sep
<dannyLopez> yo lo instale también pero pues casi no he entrado (recursos desperdiciados ¬¬)
<m4v> dannyLopez: haz la prueba de « sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME » y trata denuevo en cambiar el tema y los iconos
<dannyLopez> user y home los cambio o les dejo como estan?
<txomon> de hecho he estado investigando, basta con hacer eso
<txomon> aqui
<m4v> dannyLopez: dejalos como están, es lo mismo
<txomon> ~/.gconf y ~/.gconfd
<dannyLopez> ya los puse en la terminal y se quedo congelada jeje
<dannyLopez> chown: no se puede acceder a «/home/danny/.gvfs»: Permiso denegado
<dannyLopez> txomon: eso es para mi?
<m4v> dannyLopez: usaste sudo?
<txomon> sep, para lo de los iconos
<dannyLopez> si claro m4v
<txomon> tienes que hacer el chown en los directorios ~/.gconf y ~/.gconfd
<dannyLopez> txomon: pero lo hago con sudo o como root?
<m4v> bueno, puedes hacer como dice txomon
<m4v> sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME/.gconf
<m4v> sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME/.gconfd
<txomon> ... jue que ponga danny
<txomon> que está claro que es su nombre de usuario
<dannyLopez> http://pastebin.com/W6fH6RpN
<txomon> si no, que lo haga mas guay
<m4v> txomon: es lo mismo
<dannyLopez> txomon: como lo puedo hacer mas guay?
<txomon> ya se xD
<dannyLopez> xD
<txomon> jajaj
<txomon> sudo chown -R $(whoami) ~/.gconf ~/.gconfd
<txomon> pero es querer comerse la cabeza
<txomon> mas facil poner el nombre xD
<dannyLopez> siguen igual los iconos
<txomon> ya, la cosa ahora,
<txomon> cambia los iconos otra vez,
<dannyLopez> yo despues de hacer sudo chown -R $(whoami) ~/.gconf ~/.gconfd cambie los iconos y no cambian siguen igual
<txomon> ... como los cambias¿?
<dannyLopez> desde sistema>preferencias>apariencia
<erAbuelo> re
<txomon> lo primero te diria que hicieras
<p0hkyo> gracias a todos los k me ayudaron con mi problema de la wifi
<p0hkyo> nos vemos
<txomon> es reiniciar
<txomon> si aún así no va...
<m4v> dannyLopez: capaz que no es un tema de permisos entonces---
<dannyLopez> entonces... quiero llorar esos iconos tan feos y esos controles peor
<mimecar-away> dannyLopez: crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema
<Tarrasquero_> dannyLopez: ya probaste con gconf-editor?
<m4v> dannyLopez: puedes probar en mover ~/.gconf y ~/.gconfd temporalmente a otro lado para ver si ahí funciona?
<mimecar> si no es permisos es configuración
<txomon> sep
<dannyLopez> m4v: me dices prueba mover pero el problema es que soy muy n00b y no se como hacerlo
<dannyLopez> mimecar: como creo el usuario?
<Tarrasquero_> porque se me resisten los permisos y usuario root en un hdd donde guardo un backup?
<mimecar> menú de gnome, administración, usuarios
<mimecar> Tarrasquero_: el disco externo usa ext3/ext4?
<m4v> Tarrasquero_: como lo montas?
<Tarrasquero_> a ver usa vfat y lo monto → sudo mount /dev/sda1 tarari
<dannyLopez> mimecar: entonces me voy al otro usuario?
<txomon> porque montais por linea de comandos¡?
<mimecar> Tarrasquero_: los archivos que guardes ahí perderán todos los permisos de ubuntu
<mimecar> dannyLopez: si
<txomon> dannyLopez: ... sep por que no... sino puedes
<txomon> utilizar un reset
<dannyLopez> ok entonces ya vengo
<txomon> como el que me han dicho
<txomon> antes
<dannyLopez> apago y regreso asi les ago caso a los 2
<Tarrasquero_> mimecar: el responsable es el formato de archivos, no?
<txomon> Tarrasquero_: ... por que no lo dejas que lo monte solo el entorno gráfico¿
<Tarrasquero_> txomon: nu
<txomon> ---¿? por?
<Tarrasquero_> uso thunar y no lo saca
<fzeta> re
<txomon> amm... que es thunar?
<Tarrasquero_> admin de archivos
<erAbuelo> thunar tiene un modulo de automontado
<Tarrasquero_> vamos pa ya a ver
<txomon> es como un konqueror o un nautilus no¡?
<Tarrasquero_> txomon: similar a nautilus
<txomon> oki
<txomon> pues entonces...
<txomon> funcionara igual
<txomon> como hago para desconectarme o ponerme en modo ... ausente¿?
<Tarrasquero_> hmmm, no
<Tarrasquero_>  /away all mensage
<txomon> nop...
<txomon> da igual
<dannyLopez> ya gracias mimecar txomon y m4v
<Tarrasquero_> txomon: que cliente usas?
<Tarrasquero_>  /away all comiendo
<Tarrasquero_> jajaja
<precubcr> necesito un poco de ayuda
<precubcr> alguien me puede pasar algun documento con los comandos de linux =
<precubcr> generalizados
<precubcr> pls
<erUSUL> precubcr: seguramente con google puedas encontrar ducumentacion de comandos para linux
<precubcr> he buscado mucho
<precubcr> pero no hay nada de verda ..
<precubcr> son solo comandos sueltos
<precubcr> necesito alguna recopilacion si es que la hay
<erUSUL> precubcr: a lo mejor si especificas mas lo que buscas ....
<erUSUL> precubcr: por ejemplo este no sirve http://lafec.df.uba.ar/tutorial_18pag.pdf ? y si o sirve por que? ( es el primer hit de google)
<precubcr> sirve
<precubcr> GRACIAS!
<xangua> ......
<guampa> por ahi busco mucho pero a partir del segundo link XD
<NipSarm> hola a todos :D
<NipSarm> alguien sabe como pasar videos de una handycam de cinta a ubuntu??
<txomon> Tarrasquero_: empathy
<Yoques> Hola gente!!!
<Genelyk> hi
<Yoques> Quería saber cómo hago para pasar info de un ordenador a otro a través de wifi, si los dos usan ubuntu
<txomon> helou
<chilicuil> buenas, alguien sabe con que usuario corre gnome-session-properties ?, el programa que hace que se ejecutan ciertos comandos al inicio de sesion de gnome?
<txomon> ftp4
<erUSUL> Yoques: comparte una carpeta
<txomon> ftp*
<txomon> tambien
<erUSUL> Yoques: haz boton derecho en ella escoge Opciones de comparticion
<erUSUL> Yoques: o usa ssh
<txomon> haz cat /etc/passwd
<txomon> chilicuil: y mira alguno que ponga algo de graphicos
<Yoques> opciones de compartición, correcto
<chilicuil> txomon: umm, hago que corra por ejemplo gedit y luego busco en los procesos a quien pertenece, verdad?
<txomon> apareceras tu
<txomon> supongo
<chilicuil> lo averiguare en este momento, gracias txomon =)
<txomon> ya he probado, y si, eres tu
<chilicuil> txomon: eip, aparece mi usuario
<txomon> porcierto
<txomon> info gnome-session-properties
<txomon> eso dice que lo que haces es configurarlo
<txomon> por lo tanto
<txomon> lo que configures, se guardara en .gconf o .gconfd
<txomon> wno mi novia me reclama
<txomon> agur!
<Yoques> erUSUL, ya la he pùesto como compartida
<Yoques> ahora que debo hacer?
<chilicuil> jeje, increiblemente no tengo la pagina info, lo checo en internet, gracias txomon ! =)
<erUSUL> Yoques: acced a ella desde la otra maquina
<erUSUL> accede*
<Yoques> como?
<erUSUL> Yoques: Lugares>Red y Lugares>Red>red de windows
<chilicuil> alguien sabe si es posible ejecutar un comando al dejar la sesion de gnome?
<Genelyk> a q te refieres
<Genelyk>  cerrar la sesion grafica y estar en consola ?
<NipSarm> alguien sabe como pasar videos de una handycam de cinta a ubuntu??
<erUSUL> NipSarm: que conexiones tiene la camara?
<chilicuil> Genelyk: me refeiro a que cuando salga de la sesion de gnome, se ejecute un comando
<erUSUL> NipSarm: si es DV con firewire deberia bastar con algo como kino
<chilicuil> Genelyk: cuando inicio sesion ejecuto comandos, algunos de esos inician demonios que requieren Xorg, de ahi que los inicie desde gnome y no desde /etc/init.d/servicio, ummm, quisiera que cuando saliera de la sesion igual se finalizaran, eso evitaria tener que reiniciar la maquina
<adrian15> chilicuil: Con el gdm2 sí era posible. Me imagino que con el gdm3 (que debe estar presente en las últimas versiones de Ubuntu) será muy dificil hacer esto.
<chilicuil> adrian15: umm, entonces el responsable de eso, es gdm en ultimo caso?, ummm, crei que seria algun demonio de gnome o algo parecido
<adrian15> Hombre
<adrian15> Con gdm te sirve para kde, gnome, lxde, etc.
<adrian15> No sé si con algún parametro del registro gnome obtendrias lo mismo. En el panel de control creo que hay algo para ejecutar al inicio
<adrian15> chilicuil: Pero no sé si al cerrar sesión
<chilicuil> adrian15: sip, eso es lo que utilizo para lanzar comandos al comienzo de la sesion
<chilicuil> adrian15: bien, entonces, gracias por señalarme la direccion, buscare como hacerlo desde gdm, intentaba encontrarle 6 pies al gato
<brahem> ola
<chilicuil> hola brahem
<brahem> ola q tal
<dannyLopez> otra pregunta, cuando le doy click en el boton de off el que parece una o con una i me aparece la secion de invitado pero no se como entrar en ella
<adrian15> dannyLopez: Esto no lo preguntaste tú mismo hace ya tiempo ? O era  otro?
<NipSarm> erusul, ya encontre info sobre kino
<adrian15> dannyLopez: Se supone que has de añadir un segundo usuario y así podrás entrar
<NipSarm> :s pero cuando paso video, pesa bastante 14 seg en 100 MB =/ es normal??
<erUSUL> NipSarm: puede ser ... leo por ahi 25Mbps
<p0hkyo> erusul
<p0hkyo> x fin se arreglo la wiifi
<NipSarm> asu! =/ entonces para 10 minutos me va a faltar disco duro :s
<erUSUL> NipSarm: pues con 25Mbps salen 42.72 MiB para 14 seg .... con 50 Mbps salen 87MiB por lo que calculo
<NipSarm> si ps, cuando me di cuenta ya estaba en 100 MB =/ y  cancelé
<erUSUL> NipSarm: unos 2 GiB por cada 10min
<NipSarm> =O como debo hacer, se puede controlar este tamaño de video?
<erUSUL> NipSarm: Pues has hecho bien los cálculos: una hora de video DV ocupa unos 12 o 13 GB. Tb depende del Codec DV q uses, pero lo normal es eso.
<erUSUL> de un foro
<NipSarm> en las opciones dan 3 tipos de codec, he probado los 3, pero el resultado es similar
<NipSarm> unos pocos Mb de diferencia
<erUSUL> la verdad es que no creo ... a lo mejor ahi algun programa que lo pueda comprimir "on the fly" ? es decir segun lo captura comprimirlo y gurdarlo en avi (xvid) mp4 o lo que sea
<erUSUL> NipSarm: mira aqui en ingles http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=650245
<NipSarm> :S tendria ke usar eso, lo ke me raya es ke en windos si baja en poco espacio
<erUSUL> NipSarm: parece que si se puede
<NipSarm> voy a chekar eso =D hay esperanza
<erUSUL> NipSarm: esto es mucho mas completo --> http://regx.dgswa.com/html/node/65
<erUSUL> NipSarm: y lo explica
<Yoques> ejem... algo he hecho mal...
<Yoques> me dice que voy a tardar 563 horas en pasar por wifi 23 gigas de un ordenador a otro
<mimecar> ¿a que velocidad está copiando?
<NipSarm> xD  asu!!!!
<Yoques> 12,0 KiB me dice
<mimecar> conecta por cable
<Yoques> juer
<Yoques> pero...
<Yoques> se supone que el wifi debe ser incluso más rápido...
<Yoques> a 58 MB
<Yoques> o algo asi, no?
<mimecar> 54 Mbps es la máxima velocidad
<Lancro> wifi mas rapido que cable?
<Lancro> ni de coña
<mimecar> 5.4 MBs
<Yoques> sips, wifi mas rapido que cable convencional
<mimecar> no es más rápido
<Yoques> jajajaja
<mimecar> una tarjeta de ted son 100 Mbps
<Yoques> pues menudo caos llevo yo
<Yoques> tenía un convencimiento absoluto
<mimecar> ahora estas copiando archivos a la velocidad de un modem de 56 kbps
<Yoques> eso... jajaja...a ver si me entero un pokete más, que llevo un cacao grande
<mimecar> conecta por cable o gastarás demasiada luz
<erUSUL> Yoques: el maximo de wifi 54Mbps son ~7MiBs por segundo. cable de 100 son ~12MiBs y el de un GiB pues 90 MiBs o asi
<adrian15> mimecar: Esa sí que es buena: Mucha luz XD
<mimecar> adrian15: a esa velocidad tarda unos 20 diás
<Yoques> juassss
<Yoques> pues si
<Yoques> ahora va a 90 kbi
<adrian15> mimecar: Lo de la luz lo digo porque el wifi usa luz, no en la frecuencia visible, pero luz ;)
<Yoques> y tardará solo 70 horas
<mimecar> adrian15: los ordenadores no funcionan con pilas
<NipSarm> para eso mejor te sale un ftp
<Yoques> NipSarm, la diferencia cuál es?
<NipSarm> incluso hacia una maquina windows, me copia a 200 KB =D
<Yoques> si se supone que eso no va limitado, no?
<mimecar> Yoques: transmitiendo por wifi, ninguna diferencia
<Yoques> ahora a 107...
<Yoques> esto se va acelerando
<NipSarm> segun mi muy poca experiencia los videos pasan mas rapido por ftp :D
<mimecar> Yoques: tienes otras redes wifi emitiendo en tu canal?
<Yoques> al final San Google me multará por exceso de velocidad... me estoy despeinando... solo 62 horas...
<Yoques> xDDD
<mimecar> NipSarm: está copiando a 12 kb
<NipSarm> a solo 12 ?? =/ el mio marca 200... o es ke estoy viendo mal xD
<mimecar> no te puede marcar lo mismo si no estas conectado a su red
<NipSarm> he pasado canciones en mp3, 12 MB en 10 segundos :D
<NipSarm> ah claro, si no eres de red local, creo ke depende del trafico de la red xD
<NipSarm> o como decia un amigo, ponlo apegadito para que pase mas rapido xDD
<Yoques> jajaja
<mimecar> o tienes otras redes en el mismo canal o es un problema de drivers
<NipSarm> no creo ke sea eso, por aki hay varias redes en canal 6, incluida la mia
<mimecar> NipSarm: si tienes redes en el mismo canal SI que puede ser eso
<NipSarm> y el ftp vuela  =D, solo lamento la primera ves que lo usé borré una carpeta desde la otra pc
<NipSarm> =O talvez si... xD no sé mucho de eso
<Yoques> pero por FTP no creo yo que cambiase tanto
<mimecar> Yoques: cambia el canal en el que emites
<Yoques> mmm... en principio la nanostation no me detectaba nada más
<NipSarm> no se si te funcione, pero a mi me funca =D talvez sea suerte xD
<NipSarm> son laptops? o pc-laptop?
<Yoques> si no es con una nanostation no se cómo puedo detectar los otros canales... aún que de hecho, no hay nada más que se detecte en el ordenador, ni una sola red maś
<Yoques> portátiles
<mimecar> Yoques: mira los canales en los que emiten y usa tu otro que no esté ocupado
<NipSarm> :s y si mejor pruebas con ftp? digo.. decia nomas xDD
<Sadlymistaken> holaaa porfavor alguien me diga que 2 teclas presiono para que me aparezcan las barraaas del escritorio please
<mimecar> ¿los paneles de gnome?
<Sadlymistaken> ya esta..
<Sadlymistaken> era ALT + F1
<Sadlymistaken> jajajja
<Sadlymistaken> que susto por dios
<Sadlymistaken> si las del gnome...
<Sadlymistaken> xD
<Sadlymistaken> ciaooo
<mimecar> por defecto están visibles
<Sadlymistaken> si ya lo sé
<Sadlymistaken> pero es cuando enciendo el equipo me aparecen desestructuradas
<Sadlymistaken> con elementos repetidos, la HORA con números extraterrestres
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<Sadlymistaken> entonces hice un Lanzador, que regenere denuevo las barras
<Sadlymistaken> pero claro... quedan desaparecidas.. y tengo que presionar ALT + F1 para que vuelvan a aparecer
<chilicuil> ok, solo para el log, si se quiere ejecutar un comando despues de salir de la sesion de gnome, kde, openbox, etc, se edita el archivo /etc/gdm/PostSession/Default, estan accesibles las variables $HOME y $USER
<Sadlymistaken> tengo 10.04 por?
<mimecar> ese fallo no es nada normal
<Sadlymistaken> ya se que no es nada normal, pero no tengo ni idea de que arreglar para que no me aparezcan denuevo las cosas extraterrestres..
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema y podrás descartar un fallo de configuración
<xangua> !panels | Sadlymistaken
<kubot> !panels es lo mismo que !panels, ya lo dije hace un rato, mirá más arriba.
<Sadlymistaken> no tengo usuarios al comienzo, solo somos una persona.
<xangua> jum tonto bot.....
<Sadlymistaken> jajajaja
<Sadlymistaken> xD
<Sadlymistaken> !panles
<kubot> El facto !panles no existe.
<Sadlymistaken> !panels
<xangua> (17:04:08) ubottu: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Sadlymistaken> weno, yo ya me despido, graciaaaaaaaas tumultuosas
<Sadlymistaken> xangua
<xangua> o también prueba con matar el panel
<xangua> pkill gnome-panel
<Sadlymistaken> que cosa es "reset"
<Sadlymistaken> ya pero se supone que esto ocurre al arrancar el equipo..
<Sadlymistaken> tendría que poner eso.. como accion de Inicio
<Sadlymistaken> no importa, gracias xangua eres un sol
<Sadlymistaken> ciaooo a todos
<nortestronger> u.u
<NipSarm> oigan, he creado un gif con gimp, pero pesa cerca de 1 MB puedo bajarle el peso?
<NipSarm> lo podria hacer en el gif creado? o desde las imagenes en gimp?
<mimecar> que tamaño de imagen tiene el gif?
<NipSarm> de 50 x 101 px
<mimecar> con esas dimensiones no puede ser 1 MB
<NipSarm> =/ deberia ser menos??
<mimecar> si
<m4v> depende de lo largo que sea el gif
<NipSarm> tiene 801KB
<m4v> dura 10 minutos? :P
<NipSarm> xD naa, apenas 6 segundos
<NipSarm> digo, podré bajarle hasta 200 aunque sea??
<m4v> pero cuantos fotogramas son?
<mimecar> si has codificado el señor de los anillos en ese GIF es un buen tamaño
<NipSarm> 115 fotos
<NipSarm> xD a cual de las 3 te refieres??
<erUSUL> ahi le has dado
<mimecar> NipSarm: si son 115 fotos si
<m4v> igual si pesa 1mb debe pesar 1mb, no creo que agregue espacio porque sí
<mimecar> aunque no es muy común un gif de 115 imágenes
<NipSarm> =/ es ke lo saqué de una pelicula
<mimecar> ....
<NipSarm> en conclusión?
<erUSUL> y si realmente son "fotos" entonces va pesar porque gif y png son buenos para dibujos o imagenes simples y planas
<NipSarm> esta bien el peso? o se puede bajar?
<mimecar> NipSarm: está bien
<mimecar> en GIF piedes colores, lo sabes?
<NipSarm> ok =D , no importa , se ve bien el gif...lo unico es el peso que no me convence
<NipSarm> xD pero si asi debe ser , ni hablar xD
<dannyLopez> como ejecuto un archivo .py?
<mimecar> con python
<Mayor-tom> holas.. tengo una iso de 5.8 gb como hago para grabarlo en un dvd con Brasero?
<EGCdigital> en un dvd9
<mimecar> Mayor-tom: tienes DVD de doble capa y tu grabadora lo admite?
<Mayor-tom> mimecar, tengo un dvd comun... no se donde conseguirlo... ademas pensaba que habria una utilidad para partirlo en varios DVDs :s
<dannyLopez> mimecar: solo lo abre con el gdebi y el kate no encuentro la opción de abrir con python
<Mayor-tom> no se si sea posible
<mimecar> es un dvd de datos o de video?
<mimecar> dannyLopez: python es un programa de consola
<Mayor-tom> mimecar, es un dvd de datos
<mimecar> tendrás que copiar una parte en un dvd y la otra en otro nuevo
<dannyLopez> bueno estoy en python en la terminal ahora como abro el archivo que te digo?
<Mayor-tom> mimecar, pero es un disco de juegos .. no creo que lo reconozca de esa manera
<mimecar> dannyLopez: python archivo
<mimecar> salte de python, no tenias que entrar
<dannyLopez> entonces?
<mimecar> sal de python y escribe => python archivo
<dannyLopez> python: can't open file 'setup.py': [Errno 2] No such file or directory
<mimecar> pega el comando que escribes
<dannyLopez> python setup.py
<dannyLopez> y ahora trate con python /home/danny/Descargas/pefile-1.2.10-91/setup.py
<mimecar> con eso se ejecuta
<mimecar> ¿que es pefile?
<dannyLopez> no se lo descargue de codes.google
<mimecar> ¿te has descargado un programa que no sabes lo que hace?
<dannyLopez> esa pagina estaba en un error que me mando un el SET
<dannyLopez> algo asi
<dannyLopez> xD
<mimecar> averigua primero que hace el programa
<mimecar> y después las instrucciones de instalación
<dannyLopez> el programa si no estoy mal son unas herramientas de payload del metasploit
<chilicuil> O_O"
<Guest53692> Hola, soy nuevo, apenas acabo de leer el post, y ya instale el xchat jejejej, Hola a Todos, soy hombre, y me llamo José Guadalupe
<dannyLopez> mimecar: http://pastebin.com/nMtqWf8y
<erUSUL> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #ubuntu-es :D
<mimecar> dannyLopez: te dice que le tienes que pasar parámetros
<dannyLopez> como hago eso?
<mimecar> en la web del programa te dirán como se instala
<dannyLopez> mimecar: http://code.google.com/p/pefile/ pero la verdad no encuentro nada de eso
<dannyLopez> si puedes ayudarme estaria profundamente agradecido
<mimecar> http://code.google.com/p/pefile/w/list
<mimecar> ¿cual es la utilidad de moficiar los archivos PE?
<mimecar> modificar
<dannyLopez> segun lo que yo he leido somo te digo son los payloads que utiliza el SET para llamar al metasploit para mandar archivos .exe o dll dentro de otros archivos
<maq32> hola alguien que me pueda decir si una tarjeta de red inalaambrica por USB se puede cambiar su MAC alguien sabe?? ahy tplink y maxnet
<mimecar> maq32: para que necesitas hacer eso?
<mimecar> dannyLopez: y la explicación para quien no ha usado metasploits con .exe o dll?
<maq32> quiero ver si se peude ps
<dannyLopez> para hacer ingenieria social, o acceder a una maquina por medio de fallos de win2
<maq32> mi laptop se cuelga con la tarjeta de red inalambrica ps
<dannyLopez> y ahora se puso re lento el ubuntu
<mimecar> maq32: modificarla no arreglará los fallos de la tarjeta de red
<maq32> :(
<maq32> puxa
<maq32> algun consejo mimecar???
<NipSarm> que tarjeta tienes ahora maq?
<mimecar> ¿versión de ubuntu?
<dannyLopez> 10.10
<mimecar> y tu maq32?
<mimecar> dannyLopez: sigue la documentación, esas herramientas de "ingenieria social" se escapan del soporte del canal
<maq32> çtengo una  cq10-420  y la tarjeta de red es una rt ... no recuerdp :S
<maq32> ese mini laptop se cuelga ps  al tratar de  hacer un  config wlan0 down
<NipSarm> plop! a que te refieres con que se cuelga?
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas maq32?
<NipSarm> oh, xD tu mensaje salio antes, talvez sea el driver de la tarjeta
<dannyLopez> si gracias mimecar ya encontre un canal donde me dan soporte pero tu me puedes ayudar al poruqe se congela el ubuntu?
<mimecar> ¿que has hecho antes de que se congelara?
<dannyLopez> nada
<maq32> 15.15ewmix para notepak
<dannyLopez> iba a hacer lo de python pero como me dijiste que no, mejor no hice nada
<maq32> a las finales el destop como notepak son los mismo
<dannyLopez> maq32: estas haciendo dow en la tarjeta por eso se "cuelga"
<maq32> si
<mimecar> maq32: ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<maq32> tambien cuando apago el botoncito de la wireless
<maq32> çla ultima
<dannyLopez> maq32: al decir se cuelga quieres decir que no te reconoce la coneccion?
<maq32> 10.10
<mimecar> cual es la última
#ubuntu-es 2011-01-08
<maq32> si reconoce
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<maq32> reconoce todo pero se cuelga  al apagar la maquina
<maq32> no actualice nada
<maq32> en san google dice que es el driver de la tarjeta de red
<mimecar> maq32: actualiza el sistema y después seguimos
<NipSarm> sip, lo sospeché dede un principio..
 * dannyLopez no entiende "cuelga"
<NipSarm> debes buscar un driver para tu tarjeta de red
<maq32> se congela  la maquina
<mimecar> dannyLopez: es lo mismo que bloqueado
<maq32> tipo windows
<maq32> XD
<NipSarm> primero debes saber cual es tu tarjeta :s
<maq32> si hice lo que dice una paguna pero nada
<mimecar> pon las actualizaciones..
<dannyLopez> chale esta demaciado lento ubuntu y solo tengo abierto chrome y la terminal
<NipSarm> si, me ha pasado, no puedes mover el mouse/pad .... y toca meterle el dedo =P
<maq32> çlo mismo ok actualizare
<NipSarm> maq =/ que tarjeta tienes?
<dannyLopez> bueno voy a resetear esta maquina a ver si deja de andar lenta
<maq32> solo quiero saber si  alguien que me pueda decir si una tarjeta de red inalaambrica por USB se puede cambiar su MAC ,  asi de simple
<dannyLopez> vengo
<mimecar> maq32: la única razón de cambiar la mac de una tarjeta es por una red wifi con filtro de MAC
<maq32> mimecar,  ya has cambiado una mac de una tarjeta inalambrixa USB???
<mimecar> de una interna puedes
<mimecar> de una usb no lo se
<NipSarm> si se puede, segun he leido...
<maq32> NipSarm,  que marca de tarjeta inaambrica para conseguir
<maq32> :D
<NipSarm> exactamente no sé T_T creo que depende del chipset, o atheros o broadcom
<NipSarm> dicen tambien que el atheros con usb es un desastre...
<maq32> :S
<maq32> casi compro la maxnet q viene con  atheros
<NipSarm> asi ke yo me decidiria por el broadcom..
<NipSarm> xD pero es un rumor, talvez si funcione bien xD
<mimecar> o no funcione...
<maq32> PLopp
<NipSarm> eco...
<NipSarm> (comentario)... la tarjeta broad que trae mi netbook sirve para 'auditar'..digo nomás--
<maq32> :
<maq32> :D que es auditar???
<maq32> bueno gracuas
<maq32> me bvoy a comprar
<NipSarm> =/  oops, ya le iba a responder xD
<mimecar> esos usos dudosos de ubuntu a usar google
<NipSarm> que se puede hacer mimecar, en los foros recomiendan gnu/linux para esas 'operaciones'
<mimecar> NipSarm: buscarse la vida en google
<m4v> auditar sería la evaluación de la seguridad de una red. Pero en este canal para todos propósitos prácticos significa tratar de sacarle la clave al vecino.
<mimecar> con esas operaciones estas robando el wifi al vecino
<mimecar> NipSarm: cambiar la dirección MAC es principalmente para evitar un filtro mac en la red del vecino
<mimecar> y es en lo único que tenía interes ese usuario, no en arreglar la tarjeta interna
<NipSarm> no necesariamente la del vecino.. xD
<tarrasquero> tbm ocultar identidad
<NipSarm> sip, recuerdo aquellos tiempos... xD
<NipSarm> de casualidad, y no es un tema, alguien sabe como quitar la restriccion de megavideo?
<NipSarm> me deja enla parte mas emocionante de la pelicula xD
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
<NipSarm> cual era el comando para el monólogo ??
<z3r0f15h> mimecar: entonces si me puedes ayudar con el problema de mi ubuntu lento?
<Tarrasquero_>  /query kubot ← NipSarm
<mimecar> sin saber la causa es complicado
<z3r0f15h> claro ni siquiera yo se la causa
<z3r0f15h> x(
<Tarrasquero_> z3r0f15h: mira a ver en monitor del sistema a ver la capacidad de tu hdd
<z3r0f15h> Tarrasquero_: http://pastebin.com/yr94YQhr
<Tarrasquero_> pues... eso no es
<Tarrasquero_> miremos otra cosa
<Tarrasquero_> aplicaciones alinicio
<Tarrasquero_> quita toda aquella que no "uses"
<Tarrasquero_> claro está la que veas con claridad que no es imprescindible
<mimecar> z3r0f15h: después de reiniciar pasa lo mismo?
<z3r0f15h> no despues de reiniciar queda bien
<mimecar> si has reiniciado, ya funciona bien
<nasser> hola, cuando abro virtualbox se me cierra sesion!!
<nasser> y no puedo usar nunca virtualbox
<z3r0f15h> si, despues de reiniciar si me funciona bien, pero a veces cuando en chrome tengo muchas pestañas el emesene empieza a quedarce gris
<Tarrasquero_> hmmmm
<NipSarm> danny es una laptop?
<z3r0f15h> compaq presario cq 40 630 la
<z3r0f15h> pero solo a veces, no siempre pasa asi, por que cuando estoy averiguando nuvas cosas para ubuntu puedo llegar a abrir unas 20 pestañas y el emphaty y el emesene y el xchat y la terminal y corre normal
<NipSarm> :S esa note trae amd, supongo ke le pusiste el ubuntu amd...
<nasser> hola, cuando inicio virtualbox se me cierra la sesion de ubuntu y asi succesivamente. asi que no puedo usarlo
<nasser> urgente
<z3r0f15h> si
<z3r0f15h> NipSarm: o eso creo xD
<NipSarm> =/ se te cierra la sesion de ubuntu ?  ni idea ...u.u
<NipSarm> danny  fijate que version tienes, talvez sea eso...
<z3r0f15h> y aveces me pasa una cosa en el emesene que estoy conectado pero no puedo enviar ningun mensaje
<NipSarm> porque yo puedo abrir os programas que tu tienes + el gimp... y corre trankilo
<NipSarm> con la bulla y todo... y eso ke es netbook...
<z3r0f15h> NipSarm: como se que version tengo?
<NipSarm> pues fijandote en el disco que instalaste :D
<z3r0f15h> NipSarm: solo me dice ubuntu 10.10.iso
<NipSarm> escribe esto en terminal
<NipSarm> uname -a
<NipSarm> en lo que te responda debe decir que sistema has instalado
<z3r0f15h> NipSarm: Linux danny 2.6.35-24-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 2 01:41:57 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<fosco_> z3r0f15h: que quieres saber?
<z3r0f15h> es que NipSarm me puso a dudar en si instale el SO correcto
<fosco_> cual querrías tener?
<NipSarm> xD segun esa linea tiene instalado en ubuntu para x86...
<NipSarm> el tiene cpu amd.. cierto??
<z3r0f15h> si NipSarm entonces esta mal instalado?
<totyko_> alguien me recomienda un cliente de mensajeria instantanea para yahoo
<NipSarm> =( no estoy seguro xD
<z3r0f15h> x(
<fosco_> totyko_: empathy
<NipSarm> pidgin toty :D
<totyko_> que soporte webcan y permita entrar en las salas
<NipSarm> danny --> ultimo intento sudo lshw
<fosco_> z3r0f15h: si el sistema funciona ya tienes el correcto
<z3r0f15h> y eso es para que NipSarm ?
<totyko_> fosco_, empathy no me permite entrar a las salas
<NipSarm> para ver los datos de tu cpu
<fosco_> con lshw solo va a ver miles de datos pasando por pantalla sin entender nada
<z3r0f15h> pues asi de no entender, entiendo algunos jeje
<fosco_> si quieres saber q procesador tienes ejecuta grep name /proc/cpuinfo
<NipSarm> en mi caso, en la cuarta linea aparece->  width: 32bits... mi cpu es de 32 (intel)
<NipSarm> en el tuyo? danny ?
<z3r0f15h> igual a mi
<z3r0f15h> fosco_: pero la arquitectura del procesador no interviene?
<fosco_> z3r0f15h: si estás dudando entre un sistema de 32 o 64, la verdad es que aun suponiendo que tu cpu soporte 64 no notarás grandes cambios usando ubuntu64
<NipSarm> segun yo... si tu cpu es de 32 y el sistema de 64...
<NipSarm> se ajustaria para trabajar xD
<fosco_> unicamente las operaciones q hacen un uso intensivo de procesador se benefician
<z3r0f15h> recomendable?
<z3r0f15h> 32
<fosco_> si la cpu es de 32 y el SO de 64 no arranca
<NipSarm> eco (Y)
<z3r0f15h> entonces tengo el SO correcto, lo que no entiendo es por que se queda congelado en ocaciones?
<z3r0f15h> ocasiones*
<NipSarm> si fuera al reves, habria un desbalance o mejor dicho andaria sobrado ??
<fosco_> z3r0f15h: se cuelga momentaneamente? o es un bloqueo total?
<NipSarm> porque, has desestabilizado el sistema con algun cambio...
<z3r0f15h> total
<NipSarm> los usuarios somos los que la fregamos.. xD
<fosco_> z3r0f15h: podría ser algun error en el driver grafico
<fosco_> habría que ver que pasa en el momento del cuelgue
<NipSarm> tienes tarjeta ati, danny?
<z3r0f15h> fosco_: ya que lo mencionas en ocasiones cuando abro alguna pagina por algunos momentos la pagina aparece desfigurada con rayas horizontales que no dejan ver nada
<NipSarm> tal ves sea por el driver... aunque lo ke menciona del emesene.. a mi me pasa cuando el internet anda lento
<fosco_> z3r0f15h: pues toma fuerza el argumento del driver grafico :)
<NipSarm> >_< por ahi hubieras empezado compañero... xD
<z3r0f15h> pero cuando instalo el que los controladores adicionales me dicen, no me da nada de nada
<fosco_> que quieres decir con "no me da nada"
<NipSarm> glxinfo | grep render <---  eso en terminal
<NipSarm> veamos como va el driver..
<z3r0f15h> nada de nada
<z3r0f15h> aparece yes
<fosco_> "nada de nada" que
<fosco_> no te entiendo
<z3r0f15h> nada grafico
<z3r0f15h> NipSarm: eso lo hice para instalar el compiz,
<fosco_> quieres decir que la pantalla queda negra?
<NipSarm> open gl renderer??
<z3r0f15h> si
<z3r0f15h> direct rendering: Yes
<z3r0f15h> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R600 (RS780 9612) 20090101 x86/MMX+/3DNow!+/SSE2 TCL DRI2
<NipSarm> no tienes el driver ati... tienes tarjeta de video ati ??
<fosco_> estás usando el driver libre de ATi, en mi opinion es tu mejor opcion
<fosco_> te recomiendo que desactives los efectos 3D, que evites los programas OpenGL y que dejes siempre un terminal abierto con el comando top ejecutandose
<z3r0f15h> no se, que driver estoy utilizando
<fosco_> para que cuando se cuelgue el sistema puedas ver exactamente qué estaba haciendo
<fosco_> el driver ya te lo digo yo, estás usando el driver libre de ati
<z3r0f15h> NipSarm: es una ati radeon hd hasta allí recuerdo
<fosco_> si quieres estar seguro de que driver usas ejecuta lshw -C video | grep driver
<fosco_> pero ya te digo yo que será radeon/radeonhd
<NipSarm> fosco entonces el problem es el driver...  =S yo instale el driver libre de nvidia y anda bien =D
<esmirlin> hola quería preguntar algo que no sé si es posible, quiero poner el wingpanel pero necesito saber si se puede de alguna manera hacer un acceso directo al menú principal o hacer que sea predeterminado el hacer click con el ratón en el escritorio y aparezca el menú como en e17 ... se puede¿?
<dannyLopez> configuration: driver=radeon latency=0
<fosco_> esmirlin: insertar un menu en el wingpanel no es posible
<fosco_> está pensado solo para albergar el area de notificacion y los indicadores
<esmirlin> fosco_, y no es posible un menú de otra manera¿?
<NipSarm> =/ tienes el driver libre danny, pero que raro que vaya tan mal con lo que dices de las paginas
<fosco_> esmirlin: en un panel normal o en un dock si
<esmirlin> ahhh oks
<esmirlin> fosco_, y sabes como configurar un receptor tdt usb en ubuntu¿?
<fosco_> no
<esmirlin> alguien ha conseguido ver tdt en ubuntu?
<neyder> nas noches!
<felix000> hi all. i bought a new mobo because mine died in a short-circuit. is an ABIT VT7. at first, while i mounted the parts in the new mobo, no OS was able to load from the hdd (memtest86 works ok, mems are ok) nor linux or windows. i thought my hdd was dead also, because it was quite old and i hit quite bad during mount. I reinstalled linux on an old 40gbhdd... windows had problems everytime while trying to partition/format the disk. linux had problems trying
<felix000>  to do more than 1 partition... so i bought today a new brand SATA hdd (two oldies were IDE), and just EXACTLY the same kind of problem: different OS give error while accessing hdd's. Now im runnung a livecd in that machine with every hdd wore off.
<felix000> ups...
<felix000> tengo que traducirlo? xD
<george2002> te comiste doda la pantalla con texto para decir que tienes que tra XD
<azzurra> hola . alguien me puede decir que sniffer es bueno y como instalarlo
<jmanuel_cool> saludos habitantes de la bolita del mundo
<N35t0r> hola alguien q tenga una tarjeta de red inalambrica por usb y que funcione en ubuntu
<elafrikano> alguien que sepa instalar lanmap2???
<arp-> N35t0r: marca?
<N35t0r> maxnet
<arp-> chipset?
<N35t0r> como obtengo el chipset en ubuntu?
<arp-> N35t0r:
<arp-> por empezar: lsusb
<N35t0r> el cd dice Wu 8702-1n
<arp-> sep
<N35t0r> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0458:001a KYE Systems Corp. (Mouse Systems) Genius WebScroll+
<N35t0r> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<N35t0r> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0cf3:9271 Atheros Communications, Inc.
<N35t0r> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<arp-> sep
<arp-> um
<arp-> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0cf3:9271 Atheros Communications, Inc.
<arp-> ese puede ser
<N35t0r> no creo ps mi internet q ahora estoy es ese
<arp-> desenchufa el adaptador USB
<arp-> ah ok
<N35t0r> ok
<N35t0r> si es esa atheros
<arp-> ese es el usb?
<N35t0r> si
<N35t0r> ahora q hago?
<arp-> um
<arp-> bueno
<arp-> pone: sudo iwconfig
<arp-> tenes alguna otra tarjeta wifi en tu pc¿
<N35t0r> si
<arp-> cual?
<N35t0r> lo        no wireless extensions.
<N35t0r> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<N35t0r> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"9-RIMAX-95-8395108"
<N35t0r>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.472 GHz  Access Point: 00:C0:CA:19:C3:74
<N35t0r>           Bit Rate=5.5 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm
<N35t0r>           Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<arp-> para que vas a poner un adaptador USB?
<m4v> !paste N35t0r
<kubot> N35t0r: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<ubuntu> que paso compañeros
<ubuntu> alguien conoce un software administrativo gratuito para ubuntu
<ubuntu> que tenga la opcion de facturacion electronica ?
<arp-> administrativo?
<ubuntu> si para llevar el contro de un negocio :S
<ubuntu> jejeej
<arp-> stock?
<Nemco> hola todos
<Nemco> acabo de instalar nautilus y me gusto
<Nemco> pero sucede que no me aparece en el  menu k
<Nemco> ps tengo kubuntu
<Nemco> y a parte no me muestra los iconos correctamente
<Nemco> que puedo hacer?
<xangua> aah.. usar gnome¿¿
<Nemco> no tengo kde
<Nemco> kde
<Nemco> kde4 creo
<Nemco> y no me kisiera cambiar
<Nemco> o podria instalar gnome yu cambiar a kde cuando kiera?
<Nemco> sin necesidad de reinstalar el sistema?
<Juan__> Alguien me da una mano con PHP ?
<arp-> !ot Juan__
<kubot> Juan__: #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<Juan__> ook
<arp-> #php-es
<t0ken_> q onda sigo con el problema de la bateria
<t0ken_> a alguien le ah pasado?
<Juan__> q problema ?
<t0ken_> que mi ubuntu no detecta el estado de la bateria
<t0ken_> si esta cargada o descargada
<t0ken_> y hay le ando adivinando aver si no se me apaga
<t0ken_> juan__ no te ah pasado?
<Juan__> uuh no t0ken_ nunca me paso
<Juan__> no debes tener instalado bien los drivers t0ken_
<t0ken_> sepa a que se deba ya busque en la web y nada no encuentro nada de mucha ayuda
<Juan__> guampa, i need your helppppp!
<Juan__> guampa, sii son las 3:38 am y estoy para molestartee !
<t0ken_> pues en que pais estan aqui apenas son las 12 am
<linuxuser> nick/ magusdeF0lk
<linuxuser> n/
<linuxuser> nick
<Juan__> argentina t0ken_
<t0ken_> a ok
<Guest32622> #yarolinux
<t0ken_> no se como hacerle con eso de la bateria
<t0ken_> tengo una aspire 5745
<t0ken_> el ls que hize en terminal me lanza que es BT!
<t0ken_> BAT1
<t0ken_> pero los medidores no me dicen nada
<t0ken_> sera que tengo que poner el comando aptitude install battery-stats
<t0ken_> me recomiendan usarlo?
<t0ken_> creo que no hay nadie en linea
<t0ken_> hola
<t0ken_> que programa me recomiendan comoa res para ubuntu
<t0ken_> estan?
<mimecar> del estilo ninguno
<t0ken_> mimicar
<t0ken_>  limeware ya lo canselaron
<t0ken_>  eh intentado instalar ares con wine y no me deja
<t0ken_> no se a que se deba
<mimecar> no uso programas de ese tipo
<t0ken_> que usas
<t0ken_>  entonses para bajar musica
<mimecar> bittorrent
<t0ken_> no se como usarlo
<mimecar> buscas un enlace y descargas
<t0ken_> mm ok
<t0ken_> usas openbox vdd
<mimecar> no
<t0ken_> ok
<mimecar> !ping
<kubot> pung
<awueloarrekinte> irie
<recorcholisss> Hola
<awueloarrekinte> recorcholisss: irie
<recorcholisss> se peude configurar la resolución en /etc/X11/zorg.conf?
<recorcholisss> <awueloarrekinte>xD
<recorcholisss> xorg*
<awueloarrekinte> conociendo las posibles si se pueden añadir
<recorcholisss> <awueloarrekinte> cómo?
<recorcholisss> qué parámetro añado?
<mimecar> recorcholisss: tienes xorg.conf ?
<recorcholisss> mimecar: yeah
<mimecar> ubuntu por defecto no lo crea
<awueloarrekinte> etxale un vistazo a esto http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/115962
<awueloarrekinte> mimecar: irie
<awueloarrekinte> segun version, no?
<mimecar> las últimas no lo usan
<awueloarrekinte> usar*
<awueloarrekinte> ya se, pero si lo tiene es que debe unsar una distro anterior
<recorcholisss> awue: así es
<recorcholisss> 10.04 ;)
<recorcholisss> Esto es una mrda xD, tengo el PC roto por dentro, creo que lo voy a desmontar xd
<awueloarrekinte> ummm en esa no deberia de estar
<awueloarrekinte> lo has creado tu?
<mimecar> si no lo creas no tiene que estar
<recorcholisss> mm creo que uso esa..
<recorcholisss> $ uname -a
<recorcholisss> Linux Computer 2.6.32-27-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 2 00:51:09 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<recorcholisss> 9.10 ...
<recorcholisss> xorg:   Subsection "Display"
<recorcholisss> Depth 15
<recorcholisss>     ,,, qué es depth?
<mimecar> no toques ese archivo si no sabes lo que haces
<recorcholisss> sé lo que hago. x)
<recorcholisss> Bueno, me piro, es cuestión ddel PC
<recorcholisss> grax ;)
<awueloarrekinte_> irie
<brahem> @seen adrian15
<SynFlag> !seen adrian15
<kubot> adrian15 was last seen in #Ubuntu-es 15 hours, 56 minutes, and 17 seconds ago: <adrian15> mimecar: Lo de la luz lo digo porque el wifi usa luz, no en la frecuencia visible, pero luz ;)
<SynFlag> =)
<SynFlag> dijo eso?
<SynFlag> no usa luz
<SynFlag> xD
<brahem> :) xD
<SynFlag> la luz son fotones
<SynFlag> confundio el control remoto con las frecuencias remotas
<mimecar> esa frase es por el gasto de luz de ordenadores copiando cosas a 12 Kb
<SynFlag> jaja
<brahem> xd i cuanto consume un ordenador?
<SynFlag> depende
<SynFlag> el modelo, etc, la carga de trabajo
<brahem> xD cuanto puedo gastar un pc de 400 watts!
<SynFlag> el sistema operativo inluso
<mimecar> depende
<SynFlag> brahem: un procesador en reposo, consume 8watt
<SynFlag> en carga 95watt por ej el phenom 945
<brahem> xd tengo un intel celeron de 2'6
<SynFlag> tiene intel speedstep?
<brahem> antes era de 3 pero no se q paso q bajo a 2'6
<SynFlag> jajaj
 * mama21mama 0/
<brahem> SynFlag q pasa?
<SynFlag> me causa gracia que paso de 3 a 2.6
<SynFlag> algo se le estropeo
<SynFlag> o al mother
<totocolombia> Buenos días desde colombia, no se si soy el unico pero cada vez Ubuntu esta siendo mas lentico.... ubuntu 10.10 64bits en dell inspiron 1525 1RAM
<mimecar> !detalles totocolombia
<kubot> totocolombia: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<brahem> no se alomejor necesita pasta termica pq creo q la temeratura se le sube xd
<SynFlag> cambiala brahem
<SynFlag> no es cara
<brahem> ya xD lo voi hacer oy x)
<brahem> pq paso de q se me pete el processador :) xd
<totocolombia> mimecar y kubot : en varias ocasiones se queda paralizado todo, y tengo que reiniciar a las malas, en otras ocasiones se demora en cambiar de ventana
<brahem> totocolombia xd eso es q tienes q ponerle pasta termica al processador men
<totocolombia> no me salen ventanas de errores simplemente se queda lento en realizar los procesos
<mimecar> ¿tienes el sistema con todas las actualizaciones?
<totocolombia> si
<brahem> ponle pasta termica totocolombia
<mimecar> ¿te pasa con compiz activado?
<totocolombia> todas las actualizaciones brahem que es pasta terminca
<brahem> x)
<totocolombia> no con compiz no
<SynFlag> brahem: eso no tiene nada que ver con eso que comenta totocolombia
<mimecar> totocolombia: nada que tenga que ver con tu problema
<brahem> mimecar como q nada
<brahem> puede ser eso tambien amigo
<mimecar> que un ordenador funcione más lento por no tener ventilación?
<brahem> no
<mimecar> entonces no tiene nada que ver
<brahem> no es eso
<SynFlag> en realidad, si, funciona mas lenta al tener mas temperatura, pero no es el problema de totocolombia
<brahem> lo q pasa q la refrigeracion es importante amigo mimecar estoi estudiando eso en mi curso
<brahem> XD
<brahem> ok ustedes diran pues :)
<SynFlag> la temperatura aumenta la resistencia del silicio, y por tanto, como se transfieren los datos
<SynFlag> el efecto joule
<mimecar> totocolombia: ¿el problema aparece con compiz activado?
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<mimecar> si teneis ganas de hablar usar ese canal
<brahem> a quien va dirigido?
<mimecar> el ordenador no funciona más lento por un problema de temperatura
<brahem> jaja mimecar te equivocas en algunos casos si amigo
<brahem> lo q digo el amigo SynFlag
<SynFlag> si, pasa en todo aparato electrico
<totocolombia> mimecar no tengo activado compiz pero no, sucede recien enciendo el computador inicio varias ventanas, pidgin, crhomium y comienza a estar mas lento luego de unos minutos queda quieto todo excepto el mouse ese si funciona, entonces reinicio a las malas
<mimecar> totocolombia: si creas un usuario nuevo en el sistema, ¿pasa lo mismo?
<totocolombia> ummm no lo he intentado mimecar
<brahem> SynFlag claro q en todo aparato electronico x)
<mimecar> pruebalo, parece un problema de configuración
<totocolombia> luego del reinicio forzoso funciona mejor
<totocolombia> ok gracias mimecar voy a intentarlo luego les comento
<mimecar> ok
<george2002> totocolombia, mira si tienes activado en /sistemas/preferencias/aplicaciones de inicio en la solapa de opciones activado "recordar automaticamente en ejecucion al salir de session" y si esta marcado desmarcala
<totocolombia> george2002 gracias, ya mire y no esta marcada
<george2002> instalas otro escritorio, puede ser mas cosas
<george2002> solo tiene gnome?
<maitovil> gracias
<totocolombia> george2001 si solo tengo gnome
<george2002> totocolombia, en un terminal escribes top y mira que te esta comiendo recursos en el sistema
<totocolombia> en este instante esta comenzando a trabarse todo
<totocolombia> hasta este chat
<mimecar> totocolombia: crea un usuario nuevo y prueba
<totocolombia> se traboooooooooooo
<moan>  hola, alguien sabe si puedo virtualizar un windows xp usando virtual box en linux sin entorno grafico y acceder al windows remotamente con un linux con entorno grafico?
<mimecar> vmware permite esa opción
<mimecar> te conectas por red a la máquina virtual
<r0b3rt0> Moan, podrias en modo no grafico dudo q puedas acceder, pero si tienes xp en vbox podrias acceder a el por ssh, remoteadmin, o algo asi
<totocolombia> mimecar no me deja crear un nuevo usuario sale que se encontro datos erroneos
<totocolombia> y ya se esta poniendo lento nuevamente
<mimecar> si creas un usuario nuevo no pueden aparecer datos erróneos
<Nemco> ayuda
<Nemco> con un mensaje en el inicio
<Nemco> no command arguments supplied!
<mimecar> te falta poner parámetros al programa
<Nemco> bueno
<Nemco> no se q es
<Nemco> dice mas abajo
<Nemco> usage: kdesudo [-u <rnuas>] <command>
<moan> r0b3rt0: el tema que tengo un server sin entorno grafico, y tendria que instalar en el todo de 0 (virtualbox y el xp)
<mimecar> kdesudo necesita el programa que quieres ejecutar como root
<moan> r0b3rt0: y mi idea es "levantar" virtualbox y la instalacion de xp desde un pc con entorno grafico...
<Nemco> pero  no se q es lo q kiere
<Nemco> solo aparece al inicio
<mimecar> Nemco: al inicio de que
<Nemco> del sistema
<Nemco> al abrir mi user
<r0b3rt0> Moan, Si, entiendo. Pero nunca he visto q se carguen sin interfaz grafica.
<mimecar> kde restaura los programas que se ejecutaban al cerrar el ordenador
<r0b3rt0> Moan, primero, tendria q ejecutar vbox sin interfaz, pero el xq se cargaria siempre con interfaz en el servidor
<mimecar> si le dices que no lo haga desaparecerá el problema
<Nemco> ok, pero como lo hago
<Nemco> aun soy novato
<mimecar> alt+f2 , sesión
<mimecar> en "Al iniciar sesión", Comenzar con una sesión vacia
<Nemco> no hace nada
<moan> r0b3rt0: pero si el server no tiene interface grafica, al levantar xp en el, este levanta? mi duda es esa, si el xp levantaria en un server sin interface grafica?
<Nemco> al f2 me abre un cuadrito como el run de woindows xp
<mimecar> Nemco: estas en KDE?
<Nemco> escribi con y sin ascento y no hace nada
<Nemco> si
<Nemco> kde
<mimecar> al escribir esa palabra aparece la aplicación gestor de sesiones
<mimecar> que versión de ubuntu usas?
<Nemco> maveric M
<Nemco> 10.11 creoq  es
<mimecar> si no te sale al usar alt+f2 y escribir la palabra
<mimecar> abre el panel de control de kde y búscalo ahí
<george2002> ese es un problema con kdesudo
<mimecar> y KDE lanza kdesudo de forma automática al inicio de su sesión
<Nemco> ok
<Nemco> vere al reininciar
<mimecar> ¿ya has desactivado que restaure los programas abiertos?
<totocolombia> mimecar ya hice un nuevo usuario y se ha trabado igual
<mimecar> usando ese usuario pasa lo mismo?
<totocolombia> si
<mimecar> usa el live cd y mira si pasa lo mismo
<totocolombia> por eso me he demorado en dar la información por este medio
<mimecar> si con el live cd pasa, es algún problema de hardware
<totocolombia> y esta gastando mas de 500 de ram tan solo con el reproductor y pidgin
<awueloarrekinte> irie
<Guest3078> ollaaa
<Guest3078> necesitooo ayudaaaa
<erUSUL> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #ubuntu-es :D
<erUSUL> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Guest3078> tengo problema con mi inalambrico en ubuntu 10.10 es Atheros Communications Inc. AR2413 802.11bg NIC  la navegacion es lenta
<Guest3078> si le pongo el cable es rapida
<Guest3078> le canbie a wicd y le desintale el gestor de redes por default
<Guest3078> tengo problema con mi inalambrico en ubuntu 10.10 es Atheros Communications Inc. AR2413 802.11bg NIC  la navegacion es lenta si le pongo el cable es rapida le canbie a wicd y le desintale el gestor de redes por default y igual la nevagacion es lenta y aveces no me abre ninguna pagina
<Guest3078> alguien q me ayudee
<mimecar> ¿por que has instalado wicd?
<erUSUL> Guest3078: wifi lenta es dificil de arreglar diagfnosticar....
<erUSUL> pueden ser muchas cosas ajenas al sistema operativo
<mimecar> por ejemplo otras personas usando la red wifi
<Guest3078> porq con el gestor de redes que biene por default no me reconcia la red inalambrica y aveces c desconectaba y igual era lento y cn wicd no c desconecta pero sigue el problema
<erUSUL> puedes probar a instalar drivers mas modernos a ver si mejora
<mimecar> Guest3078: sabes si tienes otras redes wifi emitiendo en el canal que usas?
<Guest3078> mmm
<Guest3078> noo solo tengo una
<mimecar> ¿seguro?
<Guest3078> siip
<erUSUL> sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-$(lsb_release -cs)-generic
<Guest3078> en buscado por blog y me dicen que actualice  Atheros Communications Inc. AR2413 802.11bg NIC o le ponga una desactualiazada una version vieja
<Guest3078> como actualizo los drivers para mi atheros ar2413
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones del sistema?
<Guest3078> hace poco tenia el 10.04 y lo actuelize al 10.10
<Guest3078> en el 10.04 era igual los problemas estaba todo actualizado ... y lo actualize al 10.10 haber si c iba el error
<Guest3078> uso una toshiba satelllite m45-s169 y solo el inalambrico me da fallos me navega lento y con windows cuando la tenia navegaba bien rapido
<mimecar> el driver no estará bien hecho para ese modelo
<puwi> wenass
<Guest3078> se supone que ubuntu debe dar soporte para todo por eso prefiero ubuntu que windows.. porque es mucho mejor que e la mierdasoft
<mimecar> Guest3078: eso que dices es imposible
<totocolombia> hola mimecar ya probe y nada no se pone lento
<puwi> chicos es cierto k las webs las cierrads
<mimecar> no se puede dar soporte de todo el hardware que existe
<totocolombia> con el live cd mimecar no se pone lento corre todo perfectamente
<mimecar> totocolombia: parece que algo de tu sistema causa el problema
<mimecar> pero no es hardware si con el live cd no te pasa
<mimecar> Guest3078: tu modelo de tarjeta está bien soportada?
<totocolombia> sera qu reinstalo, pero perderia todo el historial de navegadores etc
<totocolombia> pero bueno mil gracias por su colaboració
<mimecar> haz una copia de los datos
<mimecar> pero no restaures todos tus datos de golpe
<Guest3078> si pero entonces q solucion me dan que no navegue... por inalambrico solo por cable eso es algo incomodo
<Guest3078> debe de ver una solucion,,
<totocolombia> wicd
<mimecar> que busques si está bien soportada
<mimecar> si lo está te pondrá como hacerla funcionar
<Guest3078> ya tengo instlado el wicd
<Guest3078> porq con el gestor
<Guest3078> de redes me daba problemamaç
<Guest3078> y con el wicd igual se navega lento
<Guest3078> y es visto en blog y foros que tiene igual este problemaaaaaaaaa
<fosco__> yo hace un par de versiones tuve un problema parecido y lo solucioné bajando la velocidad de transferencia entre la wifi y el router
<Guest3078> mmmm y como puedo hacer eso explicate porfavor
<fosco__> pruebalo, no pierdes nada
<mimecar> entras en el router y bajas la velocidad de comunicación
<fosco__> sudo iwconfig ath0 rate 11M
<fosco__> suponiendo q ath0 sea tu interfaz wifi
<Guest3078> ath' o eth0
<Guest3078> ath0
<fosco__> pues no lo se, eso depende de cada sistema
<fosco__> puedes verlo con ifconfig
<mimecar> ath0 es muy raro
<fosco__> mi atheros es ath0
<neol3x> hola
<Guest3078> el mio es wlan0
<Guest3078> y es etho0
<neol3x> ayuda com oinstalo aplicacion en linux sin ser rrot
<neol3x> o mejor dicho compilar sin ser rrot
<mimecar> neol3x: instalar no puedes
<fosco__> neol3x: puedes instalarla en el home del usuario
<mimecar> no tienes que ser root para compilar
<fosco__> pero no estará disponible para el sistema
<fosco__> solo para el usuario
<neol3x> asi mira he querido intalar mkvtoolnix
<neol3x> no pude
<neol3x> he tenido exito
<neol3x> con mplayer
<neol3x> y mencoder
<neol3x> y ffmpeg
<neol3x> pero este me ahce dificil el mkvtoolnix
<mimecar> sin ser root no puedes instalar programas en los directorios del sistema
<neol3x> pero si puedo intalar en mi home
<neol3x> si es oes l oque hice con mencoder y mplayer y ffmpeg
<m4v> mimecar: no, puede instalarlo localmente, yo compilo y instalo koffice en mi home y anda, pero tenés que editar las variables de entorno
<neol3x> pero mkvtoolnix me estoy complicando
<m4v> y es algo más para desarrolladores
<mimecar> podrás descomprimir los programas si descargas el ejecutable
<neol3x> a pero mira aqui l ocurioso he intalado en un hosting que tengo acceso
<neol3x> mplayer , ffmpeg
<neol3x> y algunos codec
<neol3x> funciona muy bien
<m4v> apt-cache search  mkvtoolnix
<m4v> mkvtoolnix
<m4v> nose si se puede instalar un deb localmente :P
<neol3x> asi pero aqui l ocurios intalar en un hosting
<m4v> se debe poder, pero ni idea
<neol3x> si se debe de poder
<neol3x> pero voy cerca solo me sale error el intall-sh
<m4v> capaz con dpkg -i archivo.deb --instdir=/directorio
<neol3x> podria ser
<neol3x> toca intentarlo
<m4v> !pm > neol3x
<neol3x> M4V: te peudo dar acceso al SSH
<neol3x> podrias ayudarme
<tarrasquero> neol3x: que te ocurrió?
<m4v> si se logra instalar después tendrás modificar $PATH y $LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<neol3x> quiero intalar mkvtoolnix en mi home
<m4v> neol3x: no, no damos soporte así
<neol3x> si calro eso hice con mplayer
<neol3x> intalo muy bien funciona
<neol3x> pero mkvtoolnix me esta complicando
<m4v> bueno, tendrías que hablar con el admin del server
<neol3x> asi pero ya me dijieron que no hacen intalaciones
<neol3x> lo debo ahcer yo
<neol3x> como lo hice con ffmpeg y mencoder
<neol3x> pero me complica muhco
<neol3x> hoy voy a intentarlo una vez mas
<m4v> neol3x: pasa el error que te da con el pastebin
<m4v> neol3x: y por favor recuerda que el canal es para dar soporte a usuarios de Ubuntu, tu problema se escapa al propósito del canal y las respuestas pueden no estar disponibles.
<neol3x> aya bueno si el host esta en ubuntu
<EGCdigital> una consulta existe los iconos faenza elementary black?
<mama21mama> neol3x, que onda ?
<mama21mama> que quieres hacer?
<neol3x> intalar en m ihome
<neol3x> mkvtoolnix
<mama21mama> neol3x, puedes compilar si tiene un mv sin ser root
<m4v> neol3x: si, pero no tienes root de ese host ;)
<mama21mama> o puedes instalar a nivel usuario
<neol3x> si just trato de compilarlo pero en el momento me sale eeror
<mama21mama> o bien rompe el root.
<mama21mama> y listo.
<m4v> mama21mama: ?
<mimecar> mama21mama: esa no es una respuesta
<neol3x> a nivel usuario intale mencoder y ffmpeg y las los codec
<mama21mama> si es su pc puede hacer lo que se le plaste.
<neol3x> asi que soy novato n linux
<mimecar> si fuera su pc tendría acceso a root
<neol3x> por eso un poco complciado el mkvtoolnix
<mama21mama> a
<mimecar> no está en su pc
<mama21mama> no lei todo la linea.
<mama21mama> perdon.
<neol3x> eso es lo curioso no soy root
<neol3x> he intale mencoder mplyer y ffmpeg en el hosting
<neol3x> todo en mi home
<neol3x> y funciona todo ok
<neol3x> pero parce que mkv tollnix necesita dependecias intalas por rrot
<neol3x> pude intalar las aplicaciones gracias a manuales en internet hay muchos pero n ohay de como compilar mkvtoolnix
<mama21mama> no tienes los super poderes de super raton xD
<mama21mama> debes hablar con el admin.
<mama21mama> pero antes intenta via usuario.
<m4v> neol3x: nuevamente, como no tienes root, es muy dificil ayudarte si no nos dices cual es el problema. Acá normalmente damos soporte a usuarios de Ubuntu, donde ellos normalmente pueden usar sudo.
<mama21mama> si se puede a nivel usuario el admin se enojara xD
<mama21mama> si lo molestas.
<neol3x> bueno es simple mi problema trata de intalar o compilar en un hosting con acceso SSH
<mimecar> mama21mama: y si metes en un host que te dan cuentas programas dudosos tampoco le hará gracia
<neol3x> ya instale mplayer y mencoder y
<mama21mama> mimecar, claro debo leer eso de mkvtoolnix
<m4v> neol3x: sigues sin entender, cual es la falla?
<fosco__> EGCdigital: existe faenza dark, supongo que elementary se refiere al tema de GTK, no al de iconos
<neol3x> segun la politica es mi responsabilidad intalarlo
<EGCdigital> en realidad a los iconos
<EGCdigital> ya que en temas como ambiace no se ven
<neol3x> La Falla soy yo no soy linuxero
<neol3x> llevo toda mi vida usando windwos
<neol3x> y solo uso linux porque mi hosting usa linux
<neol3x> ya aprendi algo
<m4v> neol3x: bueno, tengo que adivinar porque no podés instalar mkvtoolnix? no podemos ayudarte así.
<mama21mama> que andas intentando hacer stream o algo de eso neol3x ?
<neol3x> a mira l oque hago es convertir videos
<neol3x> usando un hosting
<neol3x> y aprovechando el ancho de banda del hosting para subir y bajar archivos
<mama21mama> comperndo
<neol3x> pero necesito extraer suntitulos de un mkv
<mimecar> ¿tienes los derechoes de esos videos?
<neol3x> para eso necesito mkvtollnix
<neol3x> que no peudo compilar
<mama21mama> <mimecar> ¿tienes los derechoes de esos videos? | eres abogado?
<neol3x> son amv
<neol3x> xD
<m4v> mimecar: no es el punto igual
<mama21mama> es irrelevante los derechos.
<mimecar> puede tener problemas si hace eso
<m4v> mama21mama: última advertencia, deja esa actitud confrontativa
<neol3x> no ya lo consulte
<neol3x> no hay problema
<mimecar> ok
<mama21mama> me transformare en super sayayin
<mama21mama> ya veras.
<parnassus> debe ser el nick debe dar mala imagen.
<parnassus> como decia....
<parnassus> ando leyendo eso de mkvtollnix
<neol3x> asi bueno de seguro para muchos es facil compilar si son root , pero se complica un poco si se quiere compilar en un hosting,
<neol3x> incluso yo podria intalarlo pero aqui es diferente
<m4v> neol3x: nose si fuí claro, pero sin información no podemos ayudarte, no podemos adivinar cual es el error
<mimecar> neol3x: cuando digas que falla en la compilación...
<parnassus> sin root en ubuntu debe ser algo bien dificil.
<neol3x> todo linux sin rot es molesto
<parnassus> imposible che.
<mimecar> neol3x: molesto es lo mismo que seguridad
<parnassus> no se puede.
<fosco__> neol3x: llevas más de media hora hablando de tu problema y aun no has dicho cual es el error exacto
<parnassus> fosco__, debe compilar el mkvtollnix
<parnassus> sin root.
<fosco__> eso no es un error
<parnassus> mira http://www.bunkus.org/videotools/mkvtoolnix/source.html
<parnassus> es imposible.
<neol3x> haver seria simple como compilarian sin ser root
<neol3x> parnassus
<neol3x> es imposible proque
<Tarrasquero_> no tienes derechos y no te dejará hacerlo
<parnassus> por que no tienes acceso a determinadas apliccaciones
<m4v> neol3x: como dijo fosco__, es frustrante que hace ya rato que estamos con esto y no nos dices el error que te da
<fosco__> neol3x: no hay q hacer nada especial para compilar sin ser root
<fosco__> simplemente dinos cual es el ERROR EXACTO que tienes
<bl4cksh33p> wenas, en que carpeta, tengo que crear el enlace simbolico, para que al escribir el nombre en consola, lo ejecute?
<Tarrasquero_> usr/bin
<fosco__> bl4cksh33p: cualquiera de los directorios incluidos en la variable $PATH
<neol3x> bueno voya crear una cuenta SSh voya intentar una vez mas compilar
<bl4cksh33p> Tarrasquero_,  pues no va xD
<neol3x> Ya vuelvo
<neol3x> :)
<mimecar> apunta el error
<mimecar> si quieres algo de ayuda
<neol3x> si lo are
<fosco__> ese programa tiene mil dependencias, el error debe ser q falta alguna libreria
<m4v> lo más probable
<bl4cksh33p> fosco__, no creo, por que es portable...
<fosco__> bl4cksh33p: no era para ti eso ultimo q puse
<m4v> bl4cksh33p: estamos hablando de lo mismo? :P
<bl4cksh33p> m4v,  creo que no, jajaja
<Tarrasquero_> bl4cksh33p: y en opt?
<fosco__> bl4cksh33p: a ver lo tuyo, vamos por pasos, como se llama el programa q quieres ejecutar, donde está y como lo ejecutas?
<m4v> bl4cksh33p: por tu pregunta, en una carpeta que está en el $PATH
<bl4cksh33p> yo he hecho esto con un programa portable "ln -s /opt/mantra-portable/firefox-portable /usr/bin/mantra"
<bl4cksh33p> y al poner mantra, me tira, el siguiente error:
<bl4cksh33p> http://pastebin.com/QXrbEKkz
<bl4cksh33p> di permisos ala carpeta, por si acaso
<m4v> bueno, no es muy portable :P esos son errores del programa
<fosco__> bl4cksh33p: parece q el programa está mal hecho
<fosco__> prueba otra cosa
<bl4cksh33p> sin embargo , si lo ejecuto desde su carpeta, si va
<bl4cksh33p> quizas tengo que hacer enlaces simbolicos de sus carpetas
<m4v> depende de la ruta de trabajo seguramente, necesita estar dentro de su directorio para encontrar sus cosas
<bl4cksh33p> m4v,  justo e slo que estaba pensando
<fosco__> export PATH="/opt/mantra-portable/firefox-portable":$PATH
<fosco__> en lugar de crear un enlance eso mete la carpeta q lo contiene en el PATH
<fosco__> a ver si así funciona
<bl4cksh33p> fosco__, ok ahora te digo
<bl4cksh33p> sige igual
<bl4cksh33p> probare haciendo en laces simbolicos de la carpeta
<m4v> mirá que el ejecutable ahí sería firefox-portable
<fosco__> quita mantra de /usr/bin
<m4v> y no mantra
<fosco__> !
<bl4cksh33p> quiete mantra de usr/bin, he hice el export
<bl4cksh33p> vuelvo a crear el enlace simbolico?
<fosco__> espera firefox-portable es el directorio o directamente el ejecutable?
<m4v> ejecuta "firefox-portable
<bl4cksh33p> el ejecutable
<fosco__> entonces el export es asi:
<bl4cksh33p> lo quite, supuse que te referias ala carpeta
<fosco__> export PATH="/opt/mantra-portable/":$PATH
<m4v> ah claro :P
<bl4cksh33p> no me encuentra firefox-potable
<bl4cksh33p> ahora si
<bl4cksh33p> resuelto
<fosco__> ok
<fosco__> por cierto, q tiene ese mantra q no tenga firefox de serie?
<bl4cksh33p> para cambiarle el nombre a firefox-pportable, por mantra?
<m4v> bl4cksh33p: tendrás que poner el export ese en tu .bashrc para que lo recuerde
<bl4cksh33p> fosco__, pues nada nuev, simplemente me viene con todos los plugins de auditoria
<bl4cksh33p> fosco__, y es muy comodo
<fosco__> ajá, no lo conocía
<bl4cksh33p> m4v, ahora miro como hago , eso gracias
<bl4cksh33p> fosco__, pruebalo, a ver si te gusta
<bl4cksh33p> m4v, bash.bashrc, e slo mismo n?
<anikras> buenas
<bl4cksh33p> no tengo bashrc
<fosco__> si
<m4v> bash.bashrc está en el /etc
<anikras> tengo un pequeño problema
<anikras> he intentado reinstalar debian encima de ubuntu
<m4v> bl4cksh33p: es ~/.bashrc  tienes ubuntu?
<anikras> y ahora me dice que tengo un problema con mi tabla de particiones
<fosco__> less ~/.bashrc
<fosco__> ya verás como sí tienes
<mimecar> anikras: formateando verdad?
<anikras> si
<anikras> con gparted
<mimecar> no, en el proceso de instalación de Debian
<bl4cksh33p> a vale, que esta en home
<bl4cksh33p> xD
<m4v> anikras: por problemas con debian pregunta en #debian-es
<bl4cksh33p> y ahi meto el comando export directamente n?
<anikras> si hago una instalacion nueva se volvera a crear una tabla de particiones
<anikras> es que voy a instalar ubuntu otra vez
<fosco__> bl4cksh33p: si, al final de todo
<fosco__> tambien puedes usar /etc/bashrc si quieres que sirva para todo el sistema
<bl4cksh33p> fosco__, mmmm, prefiero todo el sistema xD
<bl4cksh33p> grache a todos
<m4v> anikras: si le pides que arme las particiones nuevamente si
<anikras> ok
<m4v> anikras: recuerda que vas a perder todos los datos.
<anikras> si si
<anikras> si no hay nada en el disco
<proteus222> hola buenas a tod@s
<proteus222> hay alguien que me pueda ayudar con iptables, es para permitir el whois con politica drop
<guampa> proteus222: si INPUT ya esta en drop , seria iptables -A input -p tcp --dport 43 -j  ACCEPT
<m4v> proteus222: whois?
<Guest11872> #yarolinux
<guampa> salvo que implementes algun reject al final de INPUT
<mimecar> Guest11872: no hagas spam
<m4v> Guest11872: cuantas veces vas a hacer ese spam?
<proteus222> ok guampa , dame un segundo k lo pruebo
<guampa> en ese caso deberias insertarlo con -I antes de la ultima regla
<guampa> es para abrir hacia internet o en red local? no es muy sabio abrirlo a internet
<zer0_> Hola, a todos, mmm, el nombre de un emilador P2P, es que estoy descargando el burnout-3 y nesesito un emulador, para poder jugarlo, tengo la distro de ubuntu 10.10
<zer0_> #yarolinux
<m4v> zer0_: deja de hacer spam en este canal
<ivedci89-desktop> hola amigos... estoy instalando xp en un notebook acer 5542 de 500GB duros a los que asigne 14GB para xp y luego instalaré w7, y luego el ubuntu arriva, y quiero dejar una particion para los datos (/home) pero que se pueda leer desde los tres sistemas operativos... el asunto es como voy dejando las particiones y sistemas de archivos para que esto funcione bien. sugerencias?
<mimecar> ivedci89-desktop: no podrás leerlo desde los tres sistemas
<ivedci89-desktop> no, porque?
<ivedci89-desktop> si es una NTFS?
<mimecar> tampoco
<mimecar> el sistema de permisos se aplica solo a ext3/ext4
<anikras> ivedci89-desktop, pon las particiones de linux en ext3
<ivedci89-desktop> ni si quiero como dinamico?
<mimecar> los permisos de linux no son los de windows
<mimecar> podrás escribir desde linux, pero no tener las carpetas del sistema
<anikras> asi podras acceder a lso datos de los sistemas desde cualquiera de ellos
<anikras> luego en el fstab configuralo adecuadamente para que puedas escribir sobre esas particiones
<mimecar> anikras: y para escribir desde windows en ext3?
<ivedci89-desktop> ok mas vale, no quiero que desde algu w$ se puedan meter en mis ext4 del sistema linux
<anikras> hay un programa que te permite hacerlo
<ivedci89-desktop> creo q win puede escribir en ext3 pero NO en ext4
<mimecar> anikras: das acceso total de cualquier programa a la partición de linux
<mimecar> incluidos los virus y demas regalos
<anikras> mimecar, das el acceso que tu quieres
<mimecar> desde ese programa de windows no
<mimecar> accedes  a los datos sin ningún control
<anikras> los programas de windows no tienen porque tener acceso a esas particiones
<anikras> weno
<ivedci89-desktop> y no...
<mimecar> los programas que permiten escribir
<mimecar> crean una unidad con el contenido de la partición ext3
<anikras> el control lo marcas tu
<mimecar> accesible a todos los programas
<anikras> http://www.chrysocome.net/explore2fs
<ivedci89-desktop> bueno en este momento los 500GB estan asi:
<ivedci89-desktop> 14GB NTFS primarios para XP
<ivedci89-desktop> restante es espacio no particionado.
<ivedci89-desktop> como sigo?
<proteus222> guampa, no me funciono
<proteus222> puede ser por las DNS
<anikras> ivedci89-desktop, lo demas lo haria desde linux
<guampa> proteus222: para saber necesitaria mas info de la red
<anikras> si tienes que crear una particion de comparticion de datos
<anikras> puedes hacerla en ntfs
<mimecar> dime donde pone que configura el control de acceso
<anikras> vamos  a ver
<anikras> no vas a instalar nada en esas particiones
<anikras> me imagino que el querra tener acceso para copiar informacion de un lado a otro
<ivedci89-desktop> en la NTFS que usaria para compartir no instalare ningun sistema!...
<mimecar> si desde ese programa accedes a la partición / puedes escribir desde windows
<anikras> mimecar, si que puedes escribir
<mimecar> claro que puedes
<mimecar> cualquier usuario de windows puede escribir en tu /
<anikras> pues pones la /home en otra particion
<anikras> y la / en ext4 o reiserfs
<anikras> problema solucionado
<mimecar> se puede escribir en ext4 y reiser
<mimecar> lo que quiero decir es que con un programa de esos no controlas quien escribe en esas particiones
<anikras> pues segun pone en la pagina ext4 no lo soporta
<anikras> reiserfs si
<mimecar> hay otros programas aparte de ese
<anikras> ya
<anikras> pero justamente este te permite NO sobreescribir en una particion ext4
<ivedci89-desktop> saldra ext5 que ningun windows pueda usarlo?
<anikras> con lo cual para lo que queire le es perfectamente funcional
<mimecar> ivedci89-desktop: no
<ivedci89-desktop> porque no me gusta nada la idea de q windows se pueda meter con los "ext"
<mimecar> si no quieres que lo usen cifra tus datos
<ivedci89-desktop> ahhhhhhhhhh
<ivedci89-desktop> claro
<anikras> eso ya cada uno....
<anikras> si tan importante es la musica o las peliculas que se baja la gente....
<brahem> rengo
<rengo> si aca estiy
<ivedci89-desktop> se puede acceder a todo lo conversado aqui antes de que inicie mi pc
<ivedci89-desktop> ?
<erUSUL> !logs | ivedci89-desktop
<kubot> ivedci89-desktop: Los registros de #ubuntu-es se encuentran en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<ivedci89-desktop> gracias kubot !
<Iuly> hola a tod@s! tengo una pregunta sobre el Rhytmbox, por favor. En 10.10, se cierra al intentar abrir un .psl que tengo guardado. Sale un mensaje diciendo que es un fallo del Gstreamer. Alguien sabe como se puede arreglar? Gracias
<Iuly> pls*, perdón
<mimecar> ¿has buscado ese fallo en google?
<Iuly> si, pero no encontré este exactamente, sino otros q no tienen q ver con el q me pasa a mi
<cousteau> los logs de irclogs no me gustan nada... se actualizan cada dos horas o así, yo prefiero los de http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/01/08/%23ubuntu-es.html
<bl4cksh33p> tengo un problemilla, gente,  intento abrir wicd (por ejemplo) desde la interfaz, o el usb, me salta una ventina "run as root", y la contraseña, ponga cual ponca, en blanco, po defecto, la de usuario, root, etc, no va..... pero si va si lo hago desde consola como root (no tnego sudo, por que aunque sea root, no me deja editar el archivo sudo), que hago??
<mimecar> bl4cksh33p: si usas ubuntu tienes sudo
<cousteau> usa gksudo... y qué es eso de que no tienes sudo?
<bl4cksh33p> mimecar, es bt, pero es debian y ubuntu es debian (de todas formas, lo de sudo es lo de menos, el caso es que no se a cuento de que esta esa ventanita (el entorno es kde)
<cousteau> a mí hace poco no me iba, tuve que cambiar no me acuerdo qué
<mimecar> ubuntu no es debian
<cousteau> bl4cksh33p, un perro es un animal y un humano también, pero no llevas a un perro al hospital
<mimecar> al principio eran iguales, pero después cada una se ha desarrollado de forma diferente
<mimecar> no se la razón de que tengas que abrir wicd como root
<bl4cksh33p> lo que pregunto
<bl4cksh33p> es por que la ventanita de run as root, no va noinguna contraseña
<bl4cksh33p> no lo entiendo
<mimecar> no lo se
<bl4cksh33p> gracias mimecar
<cousteau> bl4cksh33p, mira, te digo lo que me pasó a mí (en ubuntu) y cómo lo solucioné: abre el gconf-editor, ve a /apps/gksu, y comprueba que sudo-mode está activado
<cousteau> (y, por favor, preguntad las cosas de backtrack en el canal de backtrack; aquí no os podemos ayudar, no sabemos)
<erUSUL> cousteau: es kde lo que usa bl4cksh33p
<cousteau> (¿veis como no sabemos?)
<bl4cksh33p> cousteau, gracias, pro en bt, llevo toda la tarde  y nadie dice nada xD
<bl4cksh33p> xD
<bl4cksh33p> si es problema del konkeros creo
<bl4cksh33p> stoy mirando por google
<bl4cksh33p> a ver si encuentro algun pobre diablo con mi problema
<bl4cksh33p> xD
<cousteau> es por lo que no se da soporte de otras distros en este canal... las aplicaciones pueden ser distintas a las que usa ubuntu, o tener una config por defecto distinta...
<bl4cksh33p> me iamgino
<bl4cksh33p> que kernel ultimo usa ubuntu?
<bl4cksh33p> curiosidad
<cousteau> maverick o natty?
<mimecar> 2.6.35
<bl4cksh33p> mm, interesante, gracias
<erUSUL> 2.6.37-00001-ga2d936b
<cousteau> http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick-updates/linux-image-generic -> 2.6.35.24.28
<bl4cksh33p> yo stube usando el 10.04
<Guest4075> por favor necesito que alguien me ayude con este error en un tar http://pastebin.com/546Y0ULu
<mimecar> si das más información sería interesante
<cousteau> has hecho ./configure antes? estás siguiendo algunas instrucciones? qué estás haciendo exactamente?
<cousteau> de todas formas, no parece un error
<cousteau> simplemente, muestra por pantalla todos los archivos .sql. Como no hay ninguno, da ese mensaje de error.
<erUSUL> puede que necesites bajar el directorio  data/ por separado
<cousteau> haz una cosa: inmediatamente después de ejecutar ese comando, ejecuta   echo $?
<erUSUL> pero vamos que sin mas detalles no se puede ayudar
<erUSUL> !detalles
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<cousteau> si sale 0 es que no ha habido error
<Guest4075> ya les digo
<Guest4075> si estoy siguiendo las intrucciones del reader
<mimecar> Guest4075: di primero que hace ese programa
<Guest4075> ok el programa es lanmap2
<mimecar> que hace ese programa
<Guest4075> bueno en realidad lo que quiero es un grafico completo de mi red
<Guest4075> y me han dicho que ese me sirve
<savek> Hola
<mimecar> ¿no está en los repositorios?
<Guest4075> no! ya intente con apt-get install lanmap2 y nada
<Guest4075> y en synaptic tampoco sale
<mimecar> ¿has leido las instrucciones para usar ese programa?
<Guest4075> lo tube que bajar de esta pag https://github.com/pizza/lanmap2
<Guest4075> con el ./configure esa carpeta no esta en el directorio
<mimecar> Guest4075: has descargado el proyecto con git ?
<Guest4075> git? no entiendo soy nuevo en esto de software libre sry!
<mimecar> como lo has descargado?
<cousteau> en hardy estaba lanmap
<Guest4075> ya les dije por esta pagina https://github.com/pizza/lanmap2
<kOmAnAr> hola!
<mimecar> Guest4075: pon el enlace al archivo
<savek> kOmAnAr: eres el kOmAnAr que yo conozco ?
<arum> Alguien quiere una invitación para Dropbox?
<arum> https://www.dropbox.com/referrals
<kOmAnAr> dios
<arum> El video explicativo de que servicio es está en el enlace
<kOmAnAr> no me lo puedo creer
<kOmAnAr> jajajajaja
<Guest4075> https://github.com/pizza/lanmap2/tarball/master
<kOmAnAr> sí
<savek> hostia !
<savek> :**************
<mimecar> arum: no hagas spam por favor
<kOmAnAr> ;*********************
<kOmAnAr> sin años!
<savek> madre mía xD
<mimecar> Guest4075: por que te metes en la carpeta db ?
<m4v> savek: necesitas algo?
<mimecar> los scripts de la base de datos están en otra carpeta
<savek> m4v: no, pero si tienes ganas de ayudarme te doy cuenta paypal.
<savek> Acepto donaciones.
<kOmAnAr> asjojoasjoasjoas
<kOmAnAr> no cambiarás
<savek> hahaha
<erUSUL> !ot | savek kOmAnAr
<kubot> savek kOmAnAr: #ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<kOmAnAr> sry :$
<savek> Lo único que hicimos fue saludarnos...
<savek> Pero ya nos callamos.
<txomon> buenas, alguien sabe algo de eclipse?
<txomon> sk me estoy pegando ,... y no va
<txomon> estoy en las salas de eclipse de IRC
<erUSUL> txomon: lo instalaste desde los repos?
<mimecar> Guest4075: ¿en la carpeta db tienes que tener archivos sql?
<txomon> erUSUL: sep mira
<txomon> hello!, I am programming in C with eclipse, I have executed and debuged several projects, and now, im trying to run one with source files in another folder
<txomon> and it says 08/01/11 20:43:41
<txomon> make all: 08/01/11 20:44:35
<txomon> make : nothing to be done with all 08/01/11 20:44:35
<txomon> any help?¿ 08/01/11 20:45:11
<txomon> It builds correctly making gcc -lm -o executable main.c
<m4v> !paste txomon
<kubot> txomon: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<txomon> lo siento! es que lo he escrito...
<txomon> no era un copiar y pegar
<txomon> segun esto...
<txomon> !help
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<txomon> bueno, en el canal de ingles dice que lo diga todo de una
<m4v> txomon: este canal es para soporte sobre Ubuntu, pregunta en los de eclipse y ten paciencia
<txomon> si ya he preguntado... pero es que no responde nadie...
<m4v> por eso dije ten paciencia
<mimecar> Guest4075: tienes archivos sql en otra carpeta
<mimecar> el script se tiene que ejecutar ahí? ¿ese código compila?
<Guest4075> mimecar aca esta las instrucciones que estoy siguendo
<Guest4075> http://paste.ubuntu.com/551891/
<Guest4075> ese lo trae el archivo reader cuando descargo el .tar.gz
<mimecar> tienes archivos sql en otra carpeta
<mimecar> donde tienes el script tienen que faltar cosas
<Guest4075> bueno por lo que leo en el codigo del primer archivo que ejecuto, lo manda a buscar en una carpeta un archivo .sql
<Guest4075> el cual reviso y esta hay
<Guest4075> http://paste.ubuntu.com/551896/
<Guest4075> ese es el codigo de el primer archivo que ejecute
<mimecar> es imposible que tengas la carpeta data
<mimecar> no existe esa carpeta dentro de la carpeta del script
<Guest4075> porque no bajas el archivo y ves por ti mismo?
<Guest4075> entiende que soy algo novato en esto y aveces soo trato de usar la logica
<mimecar> lo he bajado
<mimecar> y no tienes la carpeta data en la carpeta del script
<Guest4075> bien!
<Guest4075> entonces que se hace hay?
<mimecar> prueba a sacar el script fuera de esa carpeta
<elafrikano> ok ya lo hise!
<elafrikano> ahora que falta?
<mimecar> prueba a ver si compila
<elafrikano> como lo hago?
<mimecar> ejecuta de nuevo el script
<mimecar> el script tiene que estar en la carpeta superior a donde estaba
<elafrikano> si ya lo hise
<elafrikano> y si funciono
<elafrikano> pero ahora falta otra cosa que no entiendo muy bien eso sale en el reader
<elafrikano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/551901/
<EGCdigital> alguien sabe algo de red5 o wowza?
<esperteyu> hola ahi alguien?
<erUSUL> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #ubuntu-es :D
<esperteyu> tengo una duda
<erUSUL> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<esperteyu> el ordenador por las noches se enciende solo y queria saber el por que
<SyncStar> LOL
<fosco__> vaya, nunca había oido un error así
<fosco__> :)
<erUSUL> esperteyu: ?? o.0 imposible.
<esperteyu> lo es
<erUSUL> esperteyu: está en red? lo apagas o solo lo suspendes?
<curiousx> posiblemente ese ordenador esta embrujado xD
<esperteyu> lo apago
<SyncStar> jajajaj
<SyncStar> xD
<SyncStar> Qué interesante error. :)
<erUSUL> esperteyu: está en red? con otros ordenadores? puede ser que alguien esté usando wake on lan para encenderlo?
<esperteyu> SyncStar: si le instalo el ubuntu que trae con el no ocurre pero si instalo el 10.10 se enciende
<mimecar> parece wake on lan
<SyncStar> Sí, al parecer puede ser wol.
<SyncStar> ¿Pero tu PC está en red?
<erUSUL> esperteyu: miraste los logs ? /var/log/messages y /var/log/syslog
<esperteyu> ahora si
<erUSUL> esperteyu: otra opcion es que la fuente de alimentacion tenga vida propia y la placa madre este estropeada ... ;P
<EGCdigital> alguien_
<EGCdigital> ?
<mimecar> no, nadie
<esperteyu> erUSUL: es raro por que si le instalo su ubuntu no ocurre
<mimecar> esperteyu: mira si la bios tiene activado WOL
<erUSUL> esperteyu: entonces en los logs no aparece nada ?
<esperteyu> erUSUL: estoy mirando
<SyncStar> Llama a los Ghostbusters. :)
<esperteyu> erUSUL: y para mirar el error en los logs que linea es trae muchas
<erUSUL> esperteyu: empieza al final y ve mirendo hacia atras cuando se enciende y apaga
<esperteyu> erUSUL: ahora lo miro
<esmirlin> alguien me ayuda a grabar todo lo que reproduce el ordenador¿? (para rippear...)
<mimecar> conecta un microfono
<esperteyu> erUSUL: sera esto / Phoenix BIOS detected: BIOS may corrupt low RAM, working around it.
<esmirlin> mimecar, me refiero a si hay forma alguna de grabar lo que reproduce el software, no desde un micro sino desde el interior de la tarjeta de sonido
<mimecar> sin cables no lo creo
<esperteyu> parece que no hay nadie
<omikron4> holas a todos
<fosco__> esperteyu: nada de eso justifica q se encienda solo, entra en la bios y asegurate de que la funcion Wake On Lan (WOL) está desactivada
<esperteyu> fosco como entro en la bios?
<fosco__> al arrancar el ordenador te lo dirá
<fosco__> suele ser pulsando una combinacion de teclas
<fosco__> suprimir, o F10 o algo asi
<esperteyu> ok
<esperteyu> lo miro ahora
<omikron4> a veces con f2 o esc o del
<esperteyu> gracias voy mirarlo
<fosco__> esperemos que sea el WOL porque mi otra opción era la posesión demoníaca ;)
<Lancro> y todos sabemos que satanas usa linux
<omikron4> si? yo crei que usaba windows
<Lancro> se le aparece a enjuto mojamuto y le da un pc con linux en un capitulo :þ, porque dice que cree en el software libre
<omikron4> saber que la gente no tiene problemas es un alivio... que paz se respira en el canal ufffff.
<Lancro> problemas tengo, pero no con ubuntu xD
<esperteyu> hola
<omikron4> hola esperteyu, como ha ido?
<esperteyu> alguien sabe que es quick power on self text
<esperteyu> o virtualizacion?
<esperteyu> omikron4: lioso con la bios
<omikron4> ni z idea
<Lancro> virtualizacion te permite usar sistemas operativos de 64 bits en virtualbox
<Lancro> lo tuve que activar yo para virtualizar un windows 7 home premium 64
<Lancro> lo otro no lo se
<esperteyu> Lancro: ok, y lo otro nadie lo sabe
<omikron4> supongo que sera un arranque rapido obviando el texto
<esperteyu> esque me tre activado tampoco se si es para que se encienda solo
<omikron4> pero que se te enciende solo?
<esperteyu> el ordenador
<omikron4> igual es problema del boton
<Lancro> miraste el wake on lan al final?
<esperteyu> lancro que va eso no se donde esta
<esperteyu> Lancro: eso lo no lo trae en la bios¿sabes donde esta?
<Lancro> eso deberia venir en la bios
<Lancro> el problema de las bios, es que cada una es distinta
<esperteyu> pues no lo trae
<Lancro> ni como WOL ni nada parecido
<esperteyu> no
<Lancro> pues ni idea
<esperteyu> mirare haber otra vez por que me tiene loco
<esperteyu>  por la noche
<esperteyu> Lancro: estas ahi?
<esperteyu> parece que no esta
<precubcr> hola
<precubcr> que es WSC en un router ?
<fosco__> precubcr: resumiendo es un modo de "autoconfiguracion"
<precubcr> y lo tengo activado..
<precubcr> es bueno ?
<fosco__> si no tienes ningun dispositivo WSC no sirve para nada
<precubcr> como no se lo que es, no creo que lo tenga
<esperteyu> hola queria saber si el wol (pme) from solt off que esta activado es el que me hace que se encienda solo?
<precubcr> jajaj
<fosco__> esperteyu: lo q has peusto no tiene mucho sentido, pero te dijimos expresamente que era el WOL de la bios, encuentras WOL activado en la bios y dudas si es eso?
<esperteyu> en la bios no tengo nada de wol
<fosco__> pero si acabas de decir q lo tienes activado
<esperteyu> si pero no estaba en la bios
<fosco__> no entiendo nada
<esperteyu> ni yo
<fosco__> donde tienes activado entonces el WOL?
<esperteyu> fosco espero no te mosquees
<esperteyu> fosco no lo he apuntado eso pero me trae un menu grande y es al final
<fosco__> me cuesta mucho entender tus frases
<esperteyu> si quieres lo vuelvo a buscar y te lo digo
<jaime> hola a tod@s
<fosco__> hola jaime
<esperteyu> fosco lo de wol esta en power management setup
<fosco__> ok
<esperteyu> fosco__: es ahi no?
<Manuel__> hola, hay algun problema al instalar netbook edition en un pc de escritorio?
<brahem> rengo xd
<brahem> porque te fuistes?
<Manuel__> hola ayuda porfavor
<Manuel__> se puede instalar netbook edition en uno de escritorio?
<mimecar> si, pero saldrás perdiendo
<adrian15> Manuel__: Yo diría que sí.
<Manuel__> bue... sera provar entonces.. :)
<Manuel__> grs adrian15
<Lostizytu> Consulta : El servidor Squid puede filtar las paginas sin DNSGUARD O MIND ???
<guampa> Lostizytu: el squid maneja bloqueos sin ningun software extra
<Lostizytu> guampa:
<Lostizytu> y cual la funcion entonces del DNSGUARD
<Lostizytu> no entiendo mucho
<Lostizytu> :S
<Lostizytu> he leido pero no caprte bien
<guampa> no conozco dnsguard, sera squidguard lo que estas usando?
<Lostizytu> dansguardian
<Lostizytu> eso es
<guampa> ah
<Lostizytu> jajajaa, perdon
<Lostizytu> xD
<guampa> dansguardian es un programa que te automatiza justamente las listas de lo que queres bloquear o aceptar
<guampa> asi no tenes que configurarlas vos en el squid o scriptarlas
<guampa> pero el que hace los bloqueos es el squid
<MichaelSOG> sugoi desu
<Lostizytu> guampa:
<Lostizytu> ESA ES MI CONFUSION
<Lostizytu> sorry...
<Lostizytu> si el squid blokea y el dansguardian  tambien,... cual la diferencia ?
<Lostizytu> :S
<guampa> again
<guampa> "el que hace los bloqueos es el SQUID"
<Lostizytu> y el dansguardian
<guampa> el dansguardian solo maneja la config del squid permitiendole al usuario un manejo mas "poderoso"/de alto nivel de la config del squid en lo que se refiere al tema de bloqueos
<Lostizytu> aaaah
<Lostizytu> guampa: sorry pero q necesito crear un servidor
<Lostizytu> squid
<guampa> esta muy bien
<guampa> ahi esta la diferencia
<Lostizytu> es necesario tener 2 tarjetas de red?
<guampa> no
<Lostizytu> lo q pasa q mi computador esta conectado a un router
<Lostizytu> por cable
<Lostizytu> guampa: como reparto desde mi pc a los demas ?
<Lostizytu> :S
<guampa> lo siento no te puedo ayudar con la config de red entera + instalacion de squid + dansguardian
<Lostizytu> guampa: porke razon?
<Lostizytu> :!
<Lostizytu> solo necesito una idea global, no q lo hagas
<ayudita> hola adrian15 y mimecar me alegro encontraros. queria daros las gracias por la ayuda de esta semana
<guampa> Lostizytu: ok, idea global
<ayudita> por fin logre recuperar el grub y me aparece ubuntu y w7 como necesitaba
<guampa> instala squid y dansguardian en tu computadora y en el resto de las computadoras de tu red usas la tuya de proxy
<ayudita> ahora estoy empezando a experimentar con linux y tengo montones de preguntas jaja
<guampa> es la alternativa mas comun con squid+dansguardian
<guampa> hay una mas avanzada que es "proxy transparente"
<guampa> que involucra iptables
<guampa> te aconsejo empezar por la config basica :)
<guampa> sin proxy transparente
<Lostizytu> guampa: si eso entendi, pero mediante q forma entrego internet a los otro pc , solo tengo 1 tarjeta de red
<Lostizytu> :S
<guampa> usando tu pc de proxy
<guampa> las demas navegan a traves de tu computadora
<Lostizytu> ya pero del router va el cable a mi pc
<Lostizytu> y del pc deveria ir a los demas
<guampa> el router tiene switch incorporado?
<Lostizytu> poa eso serian 2 tarjetas de red
<Lostizytu> el router tiene 4 bobas
<guampa> si no tenes la computadora en red con las demas dificilmente les vas a poder dar acceso
<Lostizytu> bocas
<jmanuel_cool> здраво како си?
<guampa> entonces esta en red con las demas no? todas enchufadas al router....
<Lostizytu> :S
<Lostizytu> si, todos los pc estan conectados al router
<Lostizytu> por wifi o cable
<guampa> bien, entonces estan conectadas en la misma red
<guampa> no necesitas mas placas
<Lostizytu> :S
<Lostizytu> yo pensaba q los computadores deberian estar conectados a el servidor squid ( mi pc q tiene 1 tarjeta de red )
<Lostizytu> :S
<guampa> lo estan
<guampa> dijiste que estan todos conectados al mismo router
<Lostizytu> si
<guampa> todos incluye al servidor donde va a correr el squid?
<Lostizytu> exacto, todos
<Lostizytu> mi computador, el q tiene squid estaria al router
<guampa> Lostizytu: el resto de las maquinas no deberia tener problemas en conectar al servidor squid
<Lostizytu> lo q pasa q eso de squid para mi es nuevo... tenia entendido q el router entrega las Ip... entonces para el servidor no actuaria, no capto eso
<Lostizytu> :S
<rengo> no se brahem si queres hablame por pm
<guampa> Lostizytu: si, no es solamente el tema del squid, verdaderamente no tengo tiempo para explicarte o ayudarte con el setup completo. observo que te falta aprender un par de cosas antes en todo caso, si no espera a que alguien te ayude a levantar todo
<guampa> no es poca cosa lo que queres hacer
<Lostizytu> no?
<Lostizytu> :S
<guampa> no
<guampa> no sin saber un poco mas
<Lostizytu> guampa: lo q pasa q recien empeze a trabajar y kieren q sepa de linux
<Lostizytu> y lo q yo se es muy basico
<guampa> entonces con mas razon lee
<Lostizytu> y q debo leer mas
<Lostizytu> ?
<guampa> redes tcp/ip
<Lostizytu> sobre redes o squid?
<Lostizytu> xd
<guampa> es todo lo mismo
<Lostizytu> =( , gracias
<Lostizytu> cada vez veo q se menos ....
<Lostizytu> xD
<guampa> jajajaja
<guampa> si se a lo que te referis
<Lostizytu> entodo caso se agradece tu sinceridad
<Lostizytu> valoro mucho la sinceridad de los demas
<Lostizytu> :D
<adrian15> ayudita: Me alegro.
<guampa> no hay problema Lostizytu,  suerte con tu objetivo. te recomiendo empezar con las intros de wikipedia desde ahi hay muchos punteros. y si podes conseguir libros uno bueno es "tcp/ip ilustrado vol. 1"
<Lostizytu> gracias
<Lostizytu> :)
<guampa> por nada :)
<ayudita> hola, gracias de nuevo. estuve a punto de tirar la toalla jaja
<Lostizytu> guampa: parece q va en la configuracion de squid hay q simular una tarjeta de red
<Lostizytu> onda trabajar 2 ip sobre la tarjeta
<Lostizytu> algo asi
<Lostizytu> :!
<curiousx> buenas noches
<ayudita> tengo una pregunta: como puedo editar el grub para quitar algunas de las entradas que no me interesan?
<bl4cksh33p> alguien que use kde?
<fosco_> si son cosas específicas de kde mejor pregunta en #kubuntu o #kubuntu-es
<bl4cksh33p> gracias fosco_
<fzeta> nas perlas;)
<chewwe> hola fzeta
<fzeta> hola chewwe
#ubuntu-es 2011-01-09
<d-arker> algun software libre parecido a autocad que me puedan recomendar claro para ubuntu :=)
<weeifuh> libre no vas a encontrar ninguno
<weeifuh> bricscad es lo más parecido
<weeifuh> pero igual debes pagar una licencia
<neol3x1> kuna pregunta comop eudo ver m iversionde ffmpeg en ssh
<neol3x1> pERDON , COMO PUEDO VER LA VERSIONDE FFMPEG DESDE CONSOLA O CLIENTE ssh
<george2002> alguien sabe como se configura murmur o tiene un tuto por hay?
<Surrealist> neol3x1, aptitude show ffmpeg
<curiousx> george2002: yo recien me entero que es un fork del cerrado soulseek =) aca encontre el foro oficial donde podes encontrar ayuda ---> http://forums.slsknet.org/ipb/index.php?&showforum=38
<george2002> curiousx, gracias
<curiousx> por nada nada
<curiousx> george2002: conoces el famoso pero bien prepondera script que anda por ahi con el que se puede descargar musica desde la base de datos de goear ?
<curiousx> preponderado xD
<george2002> no papa
<george2002> como se llama?
<curiousx> esperame un rato ahora te lo paso por aca lo tengo
<george2002> lo mas sercano a musica+web+gratis es google index/of
<xangua> jamendo, magnatune, lastfm...
<curiousx> create un archivo ejecutable con esto ---> http://paste.ubuntu.com/551981/
<george2002> ok
<curiousx> con ese ecript solo pones el nombre de cancion o artista y te muestra 10 canciones por defecto... luego con un numero desde 1 a 10 descargas el tema que quieras
<george2002> se puede incluir en script de nautilus?
<george2002> curiousx,
<curiousx> no lo se supongo que si... no utilizo nautilus =( lo use muy poco
<george2002> la estencion es .py?
<curiousx> no le pongas extencion
<george2002> tons?
<curiousx> solo un nombre. lo que podes hacer para tenerlo a mano es copiarlo a la carpeta /usr/bin
<george2002> ok
<curiousx> luego le cambias el propietario a tu usuario y lo ejecutas desde el terminal... solo llamalo con el nombre que le hayas puesto
<chewwe> curiousx, muy chulo, se agradece
<curiousx> de nada =)... solo lo encontre por ahi no se quienes son sus creadores =P
<chewwe> el creador es kazador, a partir de algun script de taringa, lo dice en la cabecera
<george2002> muy bueno
<curiousx> si es muy facil usarlo muy rapido siempre lo uso =P
<chewwe> me da q lo usare bastante. repito. se agradece
<curiousx> bueno debo salir buenas noches =)
<nasser> tomorrow back to school!!
<neol3x1> aqui una ayuda
<neol3x1> mplayer ${RIPPATH}movie.vob -aid ${AID} -dumpaudio -dumpfile ${RIPPATH}audio${AID}.ac3
<neol3x1> ese codigo extraeee el audio
<neol3x1> se  puede ahcer con subtitulo
<neol3x1> como seria la sintaxis
<fosco_> neol3x1: el manual de mplayer lo explica
<Souchiro> holas
<savek> hombre fosco_ estás en todos lados... XD
<Souchiro> egcdigital
<Souchiro> o alguien que me pueda echar la mano?
<neol3x1> estara correcto esto
<neol3x1> mplayer star.mkv -sid 0 -dumpmpsub -dumpfile sss.srt
<neol3x1> el -sid 0 es el subtititulo
<Souchiro> al parecer cuando instale ubuntu no instalo el driver para el ethernet, se puede instalar?
<neol3x1> mmmm:-( acabi de probar y n oextrajo el subtitulo
<Souchiro> tenia tiempo de no entrar al canal xD
<Souchiro> no tenia pc ni internet >_>
<fosco_> Souchiro: si tienes conexion a internet seguramente podrás instalar el driver de la eth
<Souchiro> ya tengo conexion
<Souchiro> la cosa es que el el etherne no funciona fosco_
<Souchiro> ethernet*
<fosco_> ejecuta ifconfig y mira q interfaces aparecen
<Souchiro> esta conectado al modem
<Souchiro> aver...
<precubcr> fosco_ ese comando no es de windows ?
<fosco_> no
<precubcr> aa
<precubcr> he leido
<precubcr> iPconfig
<precubcr> jajaaj
<precubcr> perdona
<Souchiro> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/551998/
<Souchiro> fosco_
<fosco_> tienes la eth0
<fosco_> el driver está correcto y la red configurada
<Souchiro> entonces por que no lo detecta?
<fosco_> el que exactamente no detecta
<Souchiro> no trabaja, ni la luz prende de conectado, sera que se daño la entrada del ethernet de mi targeta madre?
<Souchiro> conecto el cable ethernet al modem, y de ahi a la pc
<Souchiro> ese mismo ethernet lo he conectado a una lap y si finciona, pero si lo conecto a esta no lo detecta
<Souchiro> no prende la luz de atraz del gabinete y pues, por ende, no detecta conexion alguna v.v
<fosco_> solo se me ocurre que compruebes que en la bios está activado el dispositivo
<fosco_> seguramente lo llama algo así como "OnBoard LAN"
<Souchiro> ahorita estoy conectado con un modem 3g osea al ppp0
<Souchiro> por que si estuviera dañana no lo detectaria, verdad?
<Souchiro> bueno, intentare viendo la targeta madre. vengo....
<anikras> buenas
<anikras> estoy haciendo una instalacion
<anikras> de ubuntu por usb
<anikras> y me dice que elija entre estos nucleos
<anikras> linux-generi
<anikras> linux-generic-pae
<anikras> linux-image-2.6.35-24-generic
<anikras> estoy en un netbook
<fosco_> linux-generic
<weeifuh> que raro que pregunte
<weeifuh> es ubuntu de 32 bits y tienes más de 4GiB de RAM?
<anikras> es de 32bits
<anikras> pero no mas de 2 gigas
<weeifuh> ah es que es bien raro que la instalacion de la 10.10 hag aesa pregunta
<anikras> lo he hecho con unettbooting
<fosco_> el instalador de ubuntu no te pregunta eso, no se qué estarás haciendo exactamente
<fosco_> pero bueno, linux-generic valdrá
<anikras> por cierot que es el linux-generic-pae ??
<chewwe> anikras, te lo pregunta cuando inicias desde el usb, o mientras estas haciendo la instalacion?
<weeifuh> que viene con PAE
<fosco_> es un kernel con algunas configuraciones diferentes, como por ejemplo soporte para 4gb de ram o más en 32 bits
<anikras> chewwe, en medio de la instalacion
<fosco_> cosa q el generic no tiene
<weeifuh> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<anikras> no lo habia oido nunca
<anikras> voy a exarme un cigarro pal cuerpo
<chewwe> aprovecha q al paso q vamos el anio q viene ni en casita se podra fumar
<anikras> ya te digo
<anikras> voy a sacar una distribucion para fumadores
<anikras> cada 50 minutos un cuelgue del sistema para fumar
<chewwe> q no te pille tu veciono, q se chiva
<anikras> a la facua
<anikras> jajaja
<fugaz> hola tengo un módem huawei modelo echo life hg520c y no se como poder cambiar la clave de wi-fi, alguien podría decir como hacerlo
<Souchiro> ia vine
<Souchiro> fosco_  sigue sin funcionar T_T
<fugaz> alguien tiene alguna idea de como hacerlo???
<anikras> fugaz, http://taironcave.com/entrar-al-modem-huawei-echolife-hg520c-home-gateway-y-personalizar-la-red/
<fugaz> 192.168.1.254 direccion no hace nada
<Souchiro> fugas, tu modem es de telmex, debes acceder mediante el explorador e ip con una mugrosa contraseña que te dan
<Souchiro> fugaz +
<anikras> el primer enlace que he abierto
<Souchiro> debe de arrojarte una ventana que dice usuario: contraseña
<fugaz> tengo e la hoja de la instalacion un usuario una contraseña per no se que hacer con ellos..
<fugaz> y el proveedor es movistar
<Souchiro> a mi me dieron otro uno escrito :/
<Souchiro> a mano xD
<fugaz> y lo tienes??
<anikras> danos tu usuario y contraseña
<fugaz> humm es de fiar??
<anikras> 190.22.89.159
<anikras> no
<Souchiro> el mio es un HG530
<fugaz> hummm
<fugaz> tendra alguna relacion el que navegue con chorium el que no pueda entrar al modem??
<anikras> fugaz, utiliza firefox por si acaso
<fugaz> en proceso
<anikras> fugaz... eres de chile ?
<anikras> valparaiso ?
<fugaz> asi es
<fugaz> hummm un tanto lejos de valpo city
<fugaz> por que?
<anikras> por lo menos tienes los puertos cerraditos
<fugaz> jajaj.....
<anikras> curiosidad
<fugaz> y tu de donde eres?
<anikras> spain
<anikras> viña del mar
<Souchiro> mmm ya intente y el ethernet sigue sin estar como activado
<Souchiro> segun lo active en la bios....
<capitancar> buenas muchachos como ago para ver unas fotos que tengo en la blakberry mia que la conecto por usb y no sale nada
<capitancar> pero donde dice equipo si sale
<capitancar> o sera que hay algun programa para  ver las fotos
<fzeta> capitancar: tu móvil debe tener una opción que ponga almacenamiento masivo
<capitancar> vueno voy a ver y si no es eso nada
<capitancar> sera que algun programa para eso
<fzeta> darle a esa opción y tú pc lo detectara cómo una memoria usb
<anikras> llevo instalando ubuntu desde el usb mas de dos horas
<anikras> y la interfaz de red no para
<anikras> no se que debe de estar descargando
<anikras> se ha quedado en instalando el sistema base al 83 %
<migtei> test
<jorge> .
<jorge> como enpiezo
<jorge> empiezo
<m4v> !ping
<kubot> p0ng!
<d-arker> un programa de mecanografia completo que se pueda descargar desde la terminal
<Killman> !ping
<kubot> pung
<louismalle> mcanografía?
<louismalle> o.O
<d-arker> jajjaja louismalle ajam
<d-arker> para un sobrino
<d-arker> le instale ubuntu en su laptop
<louismalle> pensé que eso era exclusivo para las máquinas de escribir
<d-arker> pero quiero un programa que te enseñe a teclear rapido y sin  ver
<d-arker> ejejej
<precubcr> hola
<precubcr> ayuda
<precubcr> necesito instalar un driver de graica de nvidia
<precubcr> me voy a la de inicio de sesion
<precubcr> me meto como root
<precubcr> pero cuando intento instalar el pakete
<precubcr> me dice k x sigue corriendo
<precubcr> que hago ?
<anikras> buenas
<anikras> acabo de instalar ubuntu 10.10 en un netbook la version ubuntu desktop
<anikras> y no me funciona el touchpad
<anikras> ya he mirado a ver si habia algun boton en el portatil para activarlo pero no
<anikras> necesito instalar algo ?
<Manolo> holas... una ayuda con samba :S
<Manolo> !kubot| hi manolo
<kubot> hi manolo: kubot es el bot de ayuda de #ubuntu-es. Por favor no abusar de kubot, investiga los factos en privado con "/query kubot" | Lista de factos: http://www.m4v.com.ar/kubot/factos.cgi | Manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/m4v/kubot
<Manolo> !kubot| samba
<kubot> samba: kubot es el bot de ayuda de #ubuntu-es. Por favor no abusar de kubot, investiga los factos en privado con "/query kubot" | Lista de factos: http://www.m4v.com.ar/kubot/factos.cgi | Manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/m4v/kubot
<carlosubuntu> buenas
<neol3x> hola
<neol3x> bienas noches
<neol3x> alguien que me ayude a instala mkvtoolnix
<neol3x> en un hosting
<neol3x> ya intale ffmpeg y mplayer
<neol3x> pero no puedo con el mkvtoolnix doy 5 $
<Killman> hola
<Killman> alguien conoce de algún servidor de correo para abandonar google apps?
<xangua> mmm que tipo de servidor¿¿
<xangua> con imap por ejemplo¿¿ solo conozco zoho
<xangua> que aparte tiene editor de texto, presentaciones y esas cosas
<chilicuil> !ping
<kubot> pung
<chilicuil> pung!? xDDD, pufff
<t0ken_> disculpen tengo un problema con mi escritorio
<t0ken_> acabo de reinstalar ubuntu 10.10
<t0ken_> y no me deja ver las carpetas en mi escritorio
<fosco_> a que te refieres
<fosco_> le das doble clic y no se abren? o no te deja colocar el icono en el escritorio?
<t0ken_> no me deja colocar el icono
<t0ken_> le cambie el idioma ala computadora
<t0ken_> es solo de reiniciar o que onda por que me dice direccion no encontrada y me pone descktop
<t0ken_> y ya se llama escritorio
<fosco_> ummm que raro, a ver dale boton derecho sobre el escritorio - crear carpeta
<fosco_> te deja crearla y la ves?
<fosco_> ah vale, entiendo
<t0ken_> mira
<fosco_> ahora mismo en que idioma está tu sistema
<t0ken_> si como que cambio de desktop a escritorio y no  lo alla por que no coincide con el nombre
<t0ken_> en español
<t0ken_>  y lo instale en ingles
<t0ken_> es solo reiniciar la compu o hay que cambiar el nombre al directorio?
<t0ken_> o como hay que hacerle ?
<t0ken_> saben?
<fosco_> primero prueba a reiniciar la sesion gráfica
<fosco_> si eso no lo arregla miramos más cosas
<t0ken_> es reiniciar la compu?
<fosco_> no
<fosco_> cerrar sesion
<t0ken_> ok
<t0ken_> fosco_ jaja creo que me adelante alos pasos por que ya se pudo jajaja
<fosco_> ok
<t0ken_> oye sabes el comando para ejectar la unidad de disco ?
<fosco_> eject
<t0ken_> mm pero para ponerla en algun lanzador
<fosco_> eject
<fosco_> aunque en general si el dispositivo es extraible ya aparece la opcion haciendole clic con el boton derecho
<t0ken_> jejeje
<t0ken_> gracias
<t0ken_> :D
<t0ken_> ya lo puse
<t0ken_> tengo un problema que ya avia puesto aqui antes
<t0ken_> de la bateria de mi laptop
<t0ken_> que no se sabe si esta ala mitad de carga o no
<t0ken_> leei que tenia que actualizar la bios pero no me atrevo
<keitaro> buenas
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<esperteyu> hola alguien me puede ayudar?
<mimecar> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<esperteyu> kubot: mi ordenador se enciende solo por las noches y he mirado los log pero no lo entiendo queria saber por que lo hace
<mimecar> esperteyu: ¿es lo mismo de ayer?
<mimecar> si tu ordenador tiene WOL activado, lo pueden encender desde la red
<esperteyu> mimecar: si pero el wol lo desactive y sigue encendiendose
<mimecar> apagas el equipo o lo pasas a suspensión / hibernación
<esperteyu> mimecar: suspension en la noche?
<mimecar> hay varias formas de "apagar" el equipo
<mimecar> si ha entrado en suspensión / hibernación puedes tener algún programa que lo encienda
<mimecar> si es siempre a la misma hora puede ser eso
<esperteyu> mimecar: por las noches lo apago del todo
<esperteyu> hoy fue a la 1:00
<mimecar> ¿quitas el cable de red?
<mimecar> si está apagado completamente no puede ser que con un ubuntu 10.04 no pase y con la 10.10 si
<mimecar> si el equipo está en verdad apagado y tienes quitado WOL no se puede encender solo
<esperteyu> mimecar: voy ponerte lo que dice el log
<esperteyu> Jan  9 01:00:29 esperteyu rsyslogd: rsyslogd's groupid changed to 103
<esperteyu> Jan  9 01:00:29 esperteyu rsyslogd: rsyslogd's userid changed to 101
<esperteyu> Jan  9 01:00:29 esperteyu kernel: [    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset
<esperteyu> Jan  9 01:00:29 esperteyu kernel: [    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu
<esperteyu> Jan  9 01:00:29 esperteyu kernel: [    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.35-24-generic (buildd@vernadsky) (gcc version 4.4.5 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.4.4-14ubuntu5) ) #42-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 2 01:41:57 UTC 2010 (Ubuntu 2.6.35-24.42-generic 2.6.35.8)
<esperteyu> Jan  9 01:00:29 esperteyu kernel: [    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
<esperteyu> mimecar: sabes lo que dice hay?
<erAbuelo> esperteyu: sube el log a  pastebin
<esperteyu> erAbuelo: vale lo buscare esro
<esperteyu> erAbuelo: no encuentro lo de pastebin
<erAbuelo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<esperteyu> erAbuelo: y ahi que pongo lo del loog? y el problema?
<erAbuelo> pon todo el log
<esperteyu> erAbuelo: y eso para que sirve?
<erAbuelo> para que podamos ver el log completo
<esperteyu> erAbuelo: ahora lo pongo
<esperteyu> erAbuelo: ya esta puesto y ahora que hago
<erAbuelo> pasanos el link que sale
<esperteyu> erAbuelo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/552129/
<mimecar> Phoenix BIOS detected: BIOS may corrupt low RAM, working around it.
<mimecar> y ese error?
<esperteyu> mimecar: no lo se que es ese error
<erAbuelo> a mi me sorprende mas que antes de arrancar ya este en marcha el rsyslog
<mimecar> esperteyu: no estará en suspensión / hibernación?
<esperteyu> mimecar: le doy siempre a apagar
<esperteyu> erAbuelo: que es el rsyslog?
<mimecar> puede ser que algo bloquee el apagado
<erAbuelo> es el demonio encargado de manejar los logs del sistema
<esperteyu> mimecar: pues no se solo me pasa si le instalo el ubuntu que no viene con el
<esperteyu> mimecar: es mas si le instalo windows tambien pasa
<mimecar> la versión de ubuntu que viene de serie, ¿es estandar o está modificada?
<mimecar> busca si tu modelo tiene alguna clase de problema
<esperteyu> mimecar: pues no lo se se que es el 8
<esperteyu> mimecar: en su web lo busco ¿no?
<mimecar> si
<esperteyu> mimecar: erAbuelo gracias de todos modos
<mimecar> con la versión 8 no pasa, puede ser un fallo que necesite algún tipo de parche
<mimecar> windows no venía de serie verdad?
<esperteyu> mimecar: windows no
<esperteyu> mimecar: los ubuntus 9.10 y el 10.10 y el 10.04 tsl creo que es asi si ocurre eso
<mimecar> parece algún tipo de fallo en el ordenador que requiere un parche
<esperteyu> mimecar: y eso sabes como se consigue?
<mimecar> en la web del fabricante dirán algo
<esperteyu> mimecar: pues parece que mi ordenador no esta
<esperteyu> que al final no podre solucionar eso
<mimecar> busca más información en la red
<esperteyu> mimecar: lo estoy buscando
<esperteyu> mimecar: en su pagina solo me trae la bios para linux
<esperteyu> mimecar: y abra algun modo de actualizar el ubuntu 8 al 10.10?
<george2002> pazzzzzz para todo los pueblos hermanos
<esmirlin> chicos soy idiota y he jodido ubuntu 10.10 instalando una mierda.... voy a formatear y quisiera saber cuánto de arriesgado es instalar la daily build de 11.04...?
<m4v> esmirlin: está en desarrollo, si no eres dev o no piensas reportar bugs para qué quieres usarlo? aparte en este canal no te podríamos ayudar con 11.04
<m4v> esmirlin: y por favor, la boca.
<esmirlin> es que reinstalar 10.04 para luego volver a instalar el otro me da un poco de palo... la actualización de distro es segura¿?
<esmirlin> es que instalé gnome shell y me jodió todo el sistema, por qué no funciona bien gnome shell?¿
<m4v> 11.04 está en desarrollo, si eres capaz de romper la version estable entonces la version en desarrollo no va a ser más segura.
<esmirlin> m4v, lo siento :$
<esmirlin> m4v, pero me refiero a que si hay cosas que pueden no funcionar
<metxas> buenas
<m4v> es la versión que está en desarrollo, debería ser obvio que puede tener cosas que no funcionen.
 * mama21mama :. buen día
<metxas> tengo un problemilla con el aircrack-ng porque me fija la tarjeta en el chanel -1, he leido como aplicar un parche pero despues de hacerlo la tarjeta interna deja de funcionar y ya no medeja montar el modulo wl. alguna idea?
<m4v> !aircrack metxas
<kubot> metxas: Aircrack-ng es una suite para auditoria Wi-Fi, el cual es independiente a Ubuntu. Por lo tanto no se da ningun tipo de soporte. Consulte en su canal oficial: #aircrack-ng
<metxas> cias
<mama21mama> no se que pasa con pidgin-data de ppa
<mama21mama> en lubuntu 10.10 rompe
<fzeta> hi
<lautarus> mama21mama, hola, si no estas comiendo te puedo hacer una preg.? saluti
<mama21mama> hola
<mama21mama> ando peliando con el pidgin xD
<lautarus> je
<lautarus> mplayer dvb://Encuentro -dumpstream -dumpfile encuentro.ts -Esta bien esto? porque no me sale sonido-
<anikras> tengo un pequeño problema al iniciar el ubuntu
<anikras> me sale un error ... /dev/mapper/cryptswap1
<anikras> he mirado algunos foros y he mirado que este en el fstab
<recorcholisss> Hola. Código en PHP: Cómo puedo ahcer que funcione???   http://pastebin.com/jwXY8C7P  Gracias de antemano s;
<mama21mama> lautarus, siempre uso vlc
<lautarus> yo no lo conozco, me tiras un comanco con cvlc para capturar el raw yo despues me arreglo para el transcoding
<mama21mama> siria algo como $cvlc
<lautarus> si
<lautarus> esa parte la juno,
<lautarus> pero la wiki de vlc no dice mucho sobre dvb
<recorcholisss> Hola. Código en PHP: Cómo puedo hacer que funcione, por favor???   http://pastebin.com/NaZKF18S
<weeifuh> #php-es
<recorcholisss> <weeifuh> ty
<weeifuh> esto es soporte de ubuntu, no?
<EGCdigital> sip weeifuh
<colo> Hola: tengo un problema con mi eee701 y ubuntu 10.04; a veces cuando la enciendo no puedo mover el puntero con el touchpad, alguna idea de que puede ser?
<cousteau> colo, a lo mejor no se activa por defecto... en principio debería funcionar sin problemas, en mi acer aspire one va bien
<cousteau> (en caso de emergencia puedes usar Shift + BloqNum y usar el teclado numérico para controlar el ratón)
<colo> cousteau, gracias lo voy a tener en cuenta, la unica solucion que encontre es reiniciarla hasta que lo carga bien.
<cousteau> a lo mejor en el dmesg muestra algo
<cousteau> puede que   dmesg | grep -i touch   muestre algo de info útil
<colo> cuando tengo el probema deberia ejecutarlo, no?
<cousteau> sí, te mostrará todos los mensajes del sistema que hayan aparecido diciendo algo que contenga "touchpad"
<cousteau> perdón, "touch"
<colo> ok, cuando me pase de nuevo lo voy a hacer
<cossier> cousteau, tengo un portatil Samsung Q35 que para que me funcione el touchpad he tenido que quitarle el driver synaptics pero ahora tengo exceso de sensibilidad
<cossier> si le pongo el driver simplemente no responde
<cousteau> un bug en el driver, quizá... a lo mejor actualizando?
<cossier> es que antes funcionaba bien y perfecto
<cossier> luego sin mas dejo de funcionar, quizas hubo alguna actualizacion no me acuerdo
<cossier> ahora le power a ver!!!
<cossier> doy *
<pochomon> buenas tardes!!
<pochomon> que tal
<pochomon> no se si le pasa a alguien
<pochomon> se desactivo la conexion inalambrica
<pochomon> como la vuelvo a activar sin necesidad de utilizar el cable
<SyncStar> conexión inalámbrica con cable?
<cousteau> pochomon, botón derecho al icono de red > Activar?
<cousteau> o botón izquierdo > clic en la red a la que te quieras conectar
<pochomon> cousteau: nada
<pochomon> con la ultima actualizacion
<cousteau> vaya
<pochomon> la unica forma es habilitando los controladores
<pochomon> conectado al moden con cable
<pochomon> tengo que hacerlo cada vez que quiero conectarme inalambricamente
<pochomon> incluso me baje rfkill y nada
<pochomon> exit
<Tarrasquero_> buenas
<System_Default_0> Tarrasquero: Buenas, buenas.
<Tarrasquero_> System_Default_0: ? que nick es ese?
<System_Default_0> Tarrasquero: Sistema_Predeterminado_0
<Tarrasquero_> si ya pero cuando menos original y largo
<System_Default_0> Hahaha.
<System_Default_0> Ha. Me invitaron a un canal en aleman y no entiendo ni...
<minialmendra> hola
<minialmendra> soy nueva en linux  tengo ubuntu y no puedo descomprimir archivos
<mimecar> hola minialmendra
<mimecar> ¿que clase de archivos?
<minialmendra> .rar y 7z  son para el ultrastar
<cousteau> sudo apt-get install unrar p7zip
<mimecar> abre una consola, alt+f2 , gnome-terminal
<mimecar> y pon lo que dice cousteau
<minialmendra> ya
<minialmendra> ok
<minialmendra> eso es todo
<minialmendra> ??
<mimecar> si
<erUSUL> minialmendra: si; a partir de ahora podras descomprimirlos haciendo boton derecho descomprimir aqui o simplemente doble click
<cousteau> eso se integra con el gestor de archivadores de ubuntu
<cousteau> si quieres además crear .rar,   sudo apt-get install rar
<mimecar> cousteau: ¿está rar como compresor?
<mimecar> esa aplicación es de pago
<cousteau> dicen nosequé de que la licencia caduca en 40 días, pero a mí nunca me ha pasado
<mimecar> el programa funciona pero te da el aviso
<mimecar> puedes comprimir con 7zip sin tener problemas de licencias
<cousteau> está en multiverse
<cousteau> mimecar, no digo que lo vaya a usar, digo que se _podría_ usar en caso de que lo necesitara
<cousteau> (además, yo prefiero .tar.gz/bz2/xz)
<volcano> Hola la gui de winff no me funciona en ubuntu 10.10 porque tengo instalado un tema especial y no encuentro un convertidor que use xvid tan bueno y sencillo de usar como Clone2Go Video Converter para windows , debede no me sirve al ser solo en divx ¿alguna otra opción?
<mimecar> la gui de winff?
<volcano> la grafica de winff
<mimecar> ¿que hace winff?
<erUSUL> es una gui para ffmpeg
<volcano> convertir formatos de videos facilmente sin tener que usar la consola
<erUSUL> volcano: prueba arista
<volcano> erursul, arista es para dispositivos pero para convertir a xvid no me funciono nada de nada
<erUSUL> cambia de tema a unao compatible con winff entonces... o antes muerto que sencillo?
<volcano> erusul, el tema que tengo instalado en ubuntu es muy chulo y no lo cambio por nada
<mimecar> volcano: usa otro tema mientras haces la conversión
<mimecar> solo vas a seleccionar otro estilo de aplicación, nada mas
<george2002> o abrirlo como root por terminal
<erUSUL> o.0!
<volcano> me gusta el confort y estar haciendo y deshaciendo va reñido con eso y la usabilidad del o.s
<mimecar> george2002: root solo se usa para mantenimiento
<mimecar> volcano: create otro usuario solo para convertir
<mimecar> si usas una aplicación antigua que no está preparada para tu estilo de ubuntu
<mimecar> o usas otro usuario o usas la consola
<george2002> mimecar, crear otro user por una aplicaci0n, es como mejor abrir un momento como root, ni que la gente sepa que lo esta haciendo
<mimecar> volcano: esa aplicación usa GTK 1 ?
<volcano> mimecar , descartado porque uso la ultima version de  winff
<mimecar> george2002: root tiene acceso a TODO el sistema
<mimecar> puedes usar root, pero luego no vengas diciendo que la aplicación ha hecho algo al sistema
<george2002> mimecar, cada cabeza en un mundo
 * george2002 sigue en lo su yo
<mimecar> volcano: haz una captura de pantalla en la que se vea el programa con el estilo que usas en ubuntu
<mimecar> si la aplicación usa GTK 1, necesita una actualización, si usas GTK2 tiene que salir bien
<george2002> tambien instalaria fluxbox para descartar
<mimecar> ese programa es del 2008
<volcano> mimecar, uso un tema incorporado en ubuntu ultimate edition todo color oro y en principio no creo que sea un problema de actualizacion
<mimecar> como quieras, recuerda que no estas usando una versión oficial de ubuntu
<volcano> mimecar, es lo mismo pero mas chulo
<mimecar> si no puedes cambiar el tema, seleccionar otro usuario o usar la consola...
<volcano> mimecar, el problema es de winff porque con las gui de qbittorrent y otras tantas para gnome no tengo ningun problema
<mimecar> si no se aplica el tema, usará una librería gráfica que no es GTK2
<mimecar> seguramente wxWindows o GTK1
<volcano> mimecar, aclaro , la grafica de winff aparece pero al ejecutar el convertidor este no se ejecuta y me da error con el tema que uso
<mimecar> ¿que error da?
<volcano> eroor en el tema de look de donde procede el tema
<volcano> error
<mimecar> pon el texto del error
<mama21mama> haha
<d-arker> qcad alguien lo a utilizado ?
<d-arker> que tan eficiente es '?
<pochomon> buenas tardes!
<pochomon> :D
<Tarrasquero_> buenas
<dzup2> alguna alternativa para limewire que funcione?
<Tarrasquero_> dzup2: amule te sirve?
<Tarrasquero_> dzup2: limewire es p2p verdad?
<Manolo> holas intento conectar samba con widows xp sale la pantalla de login pero no  logro conectarlo
<Manolo> de que forma se configura....? desde linux-linux si hay conexion... pero linux-windows... no :S.. que puedo hacer?
<mimecar> ¿metes los datos de una cuenta que exista en el equipo con XP?
<Manolo> mimecar a que te refieras  a que cuenta?
<mimecar> cuando compartes cosas en windows, puedes poner contraseña o que solo ciertos usuarios se puedan conectar
<Manolo> mimecar, intente con contraseña sin contraseña.. pero me sale una pantallita de login.... pongo el usuario y correcto pongo la contraseña que configure y no lo reconoce
<Manolo> le pongo sin contraseña tampoco lo reconoce
<mimecar> el usuario de la máquina de windows?
<Manolo> mimecar, si el usuario de windows para loguearse a samba
<Manolo> mimecar, o debo crear una cuenta en windows para ese usuario?
<mimecar> el usuario tiene que existir en el ordenador con windows
<mimecar> también puedes tener un cortafuegos que no permita la conexión
<Manolo> mimecar, cuando ingreso a windows ingresa sin contraseña .. tiene que ser el usuario de windows  que debo configurarlo en samba?
<Manolo> mimecar, en samba hay una opcion para ingresar cualquier persona
<mimecar> solo necesitas compartir una carpeta en windows
<mimecar> y conectar a la IP de esa máquina, no necesitas nada mas
<Manolo> mimecar, .. no la figura es esta....
<mimecar> tampoco configuar samba
<Manolo> tengo ubuntu.... en ubuntu tengo una carpeta que quiero compartir
<Manolo> esa carpeta la comparto con anticlick y le doy permisos  y un usuario para añadirlo a samba
<Manolo> ahora ingreso en windows y si veo la carpeta pero me pide login
<mimecar> eso no es lo que estas diciendo
<Manolo> mimecar,  me entendiste mal.. entonces :S
<mimecar> estas diciendo que desde linux conectas a windows
<Manolo> nooo al reves
<Manolo> desde windows veo la carpeta compartida de linux me muestra el login...
<Manolo> pero no atino a dar la contraseña...
<mimecar> ¿pones los datos del usuario que está en el sistema de linux?
<Manolo> mimecar, los datos del usuario es el nombre de la carpeta compartida
<Manolo> mi carpeta se llama compartida...
<Manolo> y en windows ingreso asi \\192.168.1.2\compartida
<mimecar> esa carpeta es de un usuario
<Manolo> en windows me sale login compartido, contraseña....
<Manolo> mimecar, el usuario le puse el mismo nombre de la carpeta
<Manolo> sudo adduser compartido
<d-arker> instale abanq
<Manolo> que es abanq?
<mimecar> pero ese usuario no es el que está compartiendo la carpeta
<d-arker> es un software para llevar el control de inventarios y clientes
<d-arker> pero al iniciarlo me da error alconfigurarlo
<Manolo> mimecar, si despues lo registre en samba.. para que lo pueda ver
<d-arker> :S
<mimecar> Manolo: comparte la carpeta con tu usuario actual y accede por red
<mimecar> d-arker: ese programa está en los repositorios?
<Manolo> mimecar, tampoco puedo entrar con mi usuario actual
<Manolo> le puse la contraseña y nada
<d-arker> mimecar lo descarge desde synaptic
<d-arker> pero al abrir el programa :S me pide un configuracion
<Manolo> mimecar, ademas hay una opcion que no te pide contraseña.. probe con esa opcion pero igual.. no logro loguearme
<mimecar> ¿desde windows accedes a linux y pones el usuario y contraseña de linux?
<Manolo> mimecar, si
<mimecar> d-arker: ¿has leido el manual del programa?
<d-arker> en eso estoy :S jejej creo que ya se,
<d-arker> tengo que crear un usuario desde la terminal
<d-arker> en postgresql
<marcelo> buenas a todos
<jorge4> ola ola
<marcelo> alguien me pueda ayudar con esto, #cd Documents and Settings, como reemplazo el espacio
<marcelo> con que caracter?
<Manolo> marcelo, cd Documents\ and\ Settings
<Manolo> marcelo, cd "Documents and Settings"
<cousteau> o también   cd 'Documents and Settings'
<marcelo> vale muchas gracias
<cousteau> o cd Docume<tabulador> (donde <tabulador> significa "pulsar el tabulador"), y que se auto-complete
<marcelo> me ha servido, os lo agradesco
<dannyLopez> buenas
<Tarrasquero_> buenas
<mama21mama> buenas
<dannyLopez> hola resulta que hace unos días los iconos empezaron a cambiar, parece que estuviera accediendo al nautilus como root pero no es así, lo arregle, y revisando el historial no encontré como es que se hace, asi que de nuevo acudo a ustedes
<dannyLopez> ¿como lo arreglo?
<Tarrasquero_> dannyLopez: quieres cambiar el estilo visual de los iconos?
<dannyLopez> Tarrasquero_: es que no importa que iconos ponga siempre me van a aparecer los iconos como si fuera root
<Tarrasquero_> dannyLopez: tocaste algo en los grupos de usuarios?
<dannyLopez> no nada
<Tarrasquero_> dannyLopez: coloca users en consola a ver que te arroja
<dannyLopez> danny danny
<Tarrasquero_> osea esta bien
<dannyLopez> que quieres decir con eso?
<Tarrasquero_> que si que estas bien en el grupo y usuario correcto
<dannyLopez> entonces deben de aparecerme así los iconos o no?
<Tarrasquero_> dannyLopez: tienes los permisos de root cuando tienes los iconos así?
<dannyLopez> no
<Tarrasquero_> entonces no creo que deva preocuparte demasiado
<curiousx> buenasss... disculpas que problema tiene dannyLopez ?
<dannyLopez> pero es que no me gustan esos iconos
<Tarrasquero_> curiousx: problema visual
<curiousx> =0
<Tarrasquero_> se le aplican iconos de root
<Tarrasquero_> al usuario normal
<curiousx> dannyLopez: pasanos la salida de este comando ---> ls -l $HOME/.ICEauthority
<dannyLopez> -rw------- 1 danny danny 7536 2011-01-09 16:55 /home/danny/.ICEauthority
<curiousx> esta bien ese archivo... otra cosa es el problema... es que paso algo parecido con un user y era que "ICEauthority" pertenecia a "root" y grupo "root" lo cambio a su user y todo bien
<curiousx> no se que podra ser =(
<curiousx> pero no podes elejir otros iconos ?
<dannyLopez> no todos los que elijo siempre me da el mismo resultado
<Tarrasquero_> dannyLopez: mira para configurar del todo "gnome", si es tan molesto eso de los iconos, sal de la sesion en logout y en la tty usa esto rm -rf .gonme*
<Tarrasquero_> y así configuras de nuevo gnome, pero todo completo
<dannyLopez> gracias
<dannyLopez> pregunta... como entro en la tty?
<dannyLopez> *¬*
<Tarrasquero_> una vez sales de sesion alt+f1,f2,f3,f4...
<Tarrasquero_> mira en parte superior izqui
<Tarrasquero_> hay te logeas
<Tarrasquero_> lo digo asi pues de otra forma te arrojará error de cosas en uso
<dannyLopez> gracias
<dannyLopez> de nuevo
<dannyLopez> ya vengo
<Tarrasquero_> ok
<Tarrasquero_> hmmmm
<dannyLopez> si funciono, la anterior ves tambien funciono pero en el reinicio de secion cambiaron nuevamente
<curiousx> salu2 muchachos este gauchito se va pa' su ranchito xD
<Tarrasquero_> dannyLopez: entonces?
<dannyLopez> si funciono, la anterior ves tambien funciono pero en el reinicio de secion cambiaron nuevamente
<Tarrasquero_> bay cossier
<Tarrasquero_> osea asunto solucionado no?
<dannyLopez> esperemos a ver si en el próximo inicio de sesión siga igual x)
<Tarrasquero_> si quieres sal i entra y vemos que tal no?
<Tarrasquero_> bueno espero que así sea
<Tarrasquero_> salgo
<chrisyagami> hola gentes.,.... hay personas despiertas O.o'
<chrisyagami> tengo un problema.... instale ubuntu maverick, pero ahora no recuerdo la contraseña... sé que atravez de grub al incio en modo recovery mode, puedo recuperar mis pass... pero no me aparece el menu de grub al inicio... alguna otra idea para poder recuperarlo ?!
 * dannyLopez leaving
<recepcion> hay alguirn?
<recepcion> como hago para conectarme a un server que no esta en la lista
<SyncStar> ¿IRC?
<recepcion> irc.ciudad.com.ar
<SyncStar> */server irc.ciudad.com.ar
<SyncStar> Sin el asterisco.
<recepcion> gracias
<SyncStar> Luego para conectarte a un canal usa /join #canal
<george2002> preguntan y se dan la respuesta, spam O_o
<brahem> rengo
<brahem> xD
<brahem> saludos a todos :)
#ubuntu-es 2012-01-02
<chilicuil> tal vez alguien entro desde alguna ip del segmento al que perteneces
<anselo> hola a tod@s
<omikron4> holas anselo
<omar> Hola a todos, Feliz 2012, que no tengan ningún Kernel-Panic antes que se acabe el mundo
<Pc__> hola
<Opeeqq> hola
<Opeeqq> disculpen, estoy tratando de utilizar kvm pero tengo unas dudas tecnicas, y en los diferentes canales de kvm no hay nadie, quisiera ver si por aqui me las pueden despejar
<jhompy> que tal, alguien puede proporcionarme ayuda sobre el uso de las terminales en xubuntu
<canros> :)
<canros> Feliz año nuevo a todos chicos
<bandabardo> holaa
<bandabardo> hola holaa
<bandabardo> que revista de hacking puedo descargar de internet ?
<MeGa-> HackxCrackx
<MeGa-> x"D
<ivedci89-desktop> donde se guarda la informacion de mis cuentas y contactos del pidgin?????
<ivedci89-desktop> ubuntu 10.04
<ivedci89-desktop> purple
<ivedci89-desktop> gracias
<ivedci89-desktop> /home/user/.purple
<[Kernel_Panic]> buenas...
<[Kernel_Panic]> Buenas milardovich
<[Kernel_Panic]> buenas.
<[Kernel_Panic]> Muchos argentinos
<Saeron> hola
<Saeron> buenas
<Saeron> queria preguntar una cosilla acerca de openbox en ubuntu
<[Kernel_Panic]> pregunta
<Saeron> veran estoy probando openbox sobre ubunbtu 11.04
<Saeron> y resulta que sin configurar nada mi pantalla se apaga pasado un tiempo
<Saeron> sobre la secion de gnome no tengo configurado esto
<Saeron> y menos sobre openbox
<Saeron> saben a que 4es debido??
<Saeron> donde puedo cambiarlo?
<Saeron> nadie?
<Saeron> bueno probare en el irc de openbox gracias
<pegasus_> buenas he instalado de nuevo ubuntu 11.10 en un nuevo disco duro y tiene las ultimas actualizaciones estoy tratando de instalar una tarjeta inalambrica pero no la reconoce , en la antigua instalacion funcionaba la tarjeta inalambrica,  estoy siguiendo este tutorial http://quemantequilla.blogspot.com/
<pegasus_> alguna orientacion
<pegasus_> alguien que me ayude estoy siguiendo el sgte tutorial http://quemantequilla.blogspot.com/2011/04/instalando-tarjeta-encore-enlwi-nx2-en.html
<pegasus_> y no instala la tarjeta inalambrica
<blasfemia> Algun Peruano a estas horas!!
<blasfemia> les cuento que es mi primera conexion por irc!!
<blasfemia> jejeje!!
<blasfemia> saludos!!!!
<blasfemia> me es muy emocionante!!
<fosco_> buenas
<SadlyMistaken> alguien podría ayudarme en la instalación eficaz de phpmyadmin.
<SadlyMistaken> yo lo instalo por terminal, me pide la contraseña que le dí cuando instalé mysql...
<SadlyMistaken> lo instala, pero no puedo acceder a él...
<ElVillano> ok a ver que te pide al acceder
<SadlyMistaken> me pide la contraseña que le otorgué a Mysql
<SadlyMistaken> el problema es que cuando se termina de instalar todo "success"
<SadlyMistaken> cuando voy al navegador y pongo http://localhost/myphpadmin no va a ninguna parte..
<SadlyMistaken> bueno, al reves phpmyadmin
<ElVillano> usuario tiene que ser root y contrasena la de MySQL
<SadlyMistaken> claro, así lo pongo.
<SadlyMistaken> pero no aparece... a lo mejor se ha instalado en otra parte y la puerta de enlace es otro sitio?
<ElVillano> primera ves que lo instalas
<SadlyMistaken> ElVillano: bueno, es que he formateado el ordenador... antes ya lo había instalado en otras ocasiones
<SadlyMistaken> apache, mysql y php lo he instalado perfectamente por que funciona muy bien.
<SadlyMistaken> pero el phpmyadmin no aparece por ninguna parte :(
<andreslara501> SadlyMistaken, ¿por qué no instalás el Xampp?, si no es para servidores es una buena opción
<SadlyMistaken> la verdad es que lo he pensado, pero me gustaría tener la última versión de phpmyadmin... por eso lo hice por separado..
<andreslara501> no, mirá que para uno que es desarrollador es mejor Xampp, por que ya está todo configurado. ya si fuera un server sí necesitabas todo instalado desde 0
<SadlyMistaken> sí, me imagino
<SadlyMistaken> pero como te explico, me gustaría tener la última versión de phpmyadmin, y el último Xampp tiene una versión muy antigua..
<andreslara501> SadlyMistaken, ahí sí no sé :S :(
<SadlyMistaken> ok. mil gracias
<sisa_> hola, alguien sabe por que da este error una web poco amigable: http://060enlinea.redsara.es/portal/joinWcl.jsp
<emilio89> de que se trata sisa ?
<sisa_> emilio89: necesitaba realizar una consulta de chat a una institucion, pero solo funciona en guindos, al parecer...
<emilio89> ah de ser para internet explorer
<emilio89> muchas paginas viejas solo sirven para ese navegador
<emilio89> o google chrome que se las ingenia para hacerlas mas compatibles
<jorge4> hola..tengo un prblema con la inalambrica...cada vez que inicio no conecta y pide la clave sin cesar. Le pongo la clave y nada...luego al 5 o 6 intento se conecta y funciona. Y asi en cada inicio.
<jorge4> mi tarjeta esta reconocida Ralink corp. RT2561/RT61 rev B 802.11g
<fzeta> hi perlas ;-)
<jorge4> Hola. tengo un problema con la inalambrica...cada vez que inicio no conecta y pide la clave sin cesar. Le pongo la clave y nada...luego al 5 o 6 intento se conecta y funciona. Y asi en cada inicio.mi tarjeta esta reconocida Ralink corp. RT2561/RT61 rev B 802.11g
<jorge4> Hola. tengo un problema con la inalambrica...cada vez que inicio no conecta y pide la clave sin cesar. Le pongo la clave y nada...luego al 5 o 6 intento se conecta y funciona. Y asi en cada inicio.mi tarjeta esta reconocida Ralink corp. RT2561/RT61 rev B 802.11g
<arp-> em
<arp-> jorge4:  distancia al AP?
<fzeta> jorge4: eso nos está pasando a casi todos los que estamos con Oneiric Ocelot
<jorge4> arp-  estoy al lado del router
<arp-> ok
<arp-> puede ser los drivers
<jorge4> vamos de hecho ahora estoy usando la inalambrica despues de meter 7 veces la contraseña
<jorge4> es una werp de 128 bits en ASCII...
<arp-> hayq ue ver si hay algun driver propio de ratlink
<jorge4> fzeta, a ti tambien te pasa...???
<fzeta> ajá
<jorge4> ah vaya...bueno estaba en ubuntu.es y si hay abierto un hilo de 4 o 5 que les pasa igual
 * cousteau creía que estaban hablando de piratear wifis
<jorge4> lo que no dicen si la tarjetita es la Ralink corp. RT2561/RT61 rev B 802.11g
<fzeta> pero ya te digo eso está pasando con oneiric
<arp-> ometric?
<jorge4> no cousteau..quiero piratear mi propia wiffi y poder usarla..jaja
<arp-> perdon  oneiric
<cousteau> ya, eso me ha parecido
<jorge4> fzeta, Si yo tenia antes de ayer la 9.10 y funcionaba bien
<arp-> yo tengo 11.04
<jorge4> como dejo de soportarse este mes pasado he cambiado...y me encontre esto
<arp-> y no tengo ningun problema
<jorge4> ok arp- a lo mejor estas usando otra tarjeta..si es que es la tarjeta que no lo se...
<jorge4> Ralink corp. RT2561/RT61 rev B 802.11g
<fzeta> arp-: pues claro, tu no has actualizado a oneiric por eso no tienes ese problema xD
<jorge4> :))
<arp-> uso una Realtek 8185
<jorge4> habra que reportarlo como bug, por que a la cuarta o quinta de poner contraseñas se conecta
<cousteau> no será que no pilla bien la wifi?
<arp-> que version de kernel
<arp-> usan?
<jorge4> estoy al aldo cousteau
<arp-> jorge4:  pasa un uname -a
<jorge4> vamos..estoy viendo la antena del router
<jorge4> Linux cabezon 3.0.0-14-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 21 20:34:47 UTC 2011 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<arp-> ok
<arp-> a quien mas le falla?
<jorge4> de momento a todos estos: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/160850
<arp-> el mismo kernel
<arp-> todos esos?
<jorge4> si
<arp-> podes recurrir a un Backport
<arp-> de los Compatwireless
<arp-> momentaneamente
<jorge4> explicame un poco arp-
<jorge4> es un driver o algo?
<arp-> es un paquete de drivers
<arp-> del propio kernel
<arp-> pero al ser backport, es una version anterior
<arp-> momentaneamente instalas ese paquete
<jorge4> ha ok lo busco como Compatwireless
<arp-> hasta que salgan driver's nuevos
<arp-> si
<arp-> buscalo como
<arp-> compatwireless
<jorge4> ok..
<arp-> backport
<jorge4> voya  ver por que el tema este nunca lo he tenido que hacer...me imagino que habra que compilar el driver...
<arp-> no no hace falta
<jorge4> y como dejo de usar el actual y le paso al sistema el nuevo???
<arp-> jorge4:
<arp-> podes hacer otra cosa
<arp-> bajarte los ultimos compat de kernel
<arp-> compilarlos a mano
<arp-> y listo
<arp-> solo meterias la parte wifi
<arp-> en el kernel
<arp-> sin todo el lio del kernel
<arp-> es muy simple
<jorge4> ok..a mi me suena a chino pero buscare info en San Google...
<jorge4> Por que paso de tener la wiffi asi...seguro tiene algún apaño
<arp-> ahora te digo
<arp-> como lo haces
<arp-> www.linuxwireless.org
<arp-> es la web oficial
<cryss> Hola, recien instale ubuntu en mi portatil
<cryss> tiene 3 gb de ram, pero el monitor de sistema marca 542 mb
<cryss> y va teriblemente ento
<fosco_> abre un terminal y ejecuta free -m
<fosco_> pega lo q sale en pastebin.com
<cryss> sale total 542 used 501 swap 559 used 28
<fosco_> pegalo
<cryss> no estoy desd eel portatil, es demaciado lento, no puedo abrir ni el explorador
<cryss> sin que s elaguee
<mimecar> cryss: ¿que versión de ubuntu has instalado?
<cryss> espera cambio 11.10
<cryss> peperdon mimecar tengo la version 11.10
<mimecar> ¿cuantos años tiene tu equipo?
<cryss> no creo qe mucho
<cryss> es un hp pavilion dv4
<cryss> si mucho 2
<cryss> fosco_: alguna idea?
<hernan> hola a todos
<hernan> tengo un problemita
<hernan> estoy programando con python y gtk
<hernan> en windows y cuando quiero ejecutarlo en ubuntu
<hernan> me da un error de la libreria gtk
<hernan> required gtk+ version 2.24, current version is 2.20
<hernan> como actualizo esta libreria a la 2.24
<hernan> si alguien sabe porfavor necesito una ayudita
<cryss> prueba con sudo apt-get install gtk+
<cryss> hernan: prueba con sudo apt-get install gtk+
<hernan> pero se supone que ya tengo instalado la version 2.0
<cryss> se supone que si encuentra una version mas reciente la acutlaiza hernan
<hernan> me dice que No se pudo encontrar el paquete gtk
<hernan> el mensaje del error completo es este
<hernan> glib.GError: taxi.glade: required gtk+ version 2.24, current version is 2.20
<orionman> bueno primer  dia   el ano
<orionman> mi teclado  es usa  no tiene la letra  espanola
<orionman> digo   dia  2
<hernan> hola a todos tengo un problemita estoy programando con python y gtk en windows me da el siguiente error
<hernan> glib.GError: taxi.glade: required gtk+ version 2.24, current version is 2.20
<hernan> alguien me podria ayudar con este problemita
<orionman> ummm  soy novato en linux  sorry
<orionman> aqui  se habla  de  linux  no windows
<hernan> el problema no es de windows ni de linux solo de las librerias gtk
<hernan> pero no se como actualizarlas
<atotclic> buenas
<atotclic> hernan que te pasa que quieres actualizar?
<hernan> no se si ese es el caso
<hernan> lo que pasa es que no me ejecuta el programa que programe
<hernan> me da el siguiente error
<hernan> glib.GError: taxi.glade: required gtk+ version 2.24, current version is 2.20
<hernan> y no se porque?
<atotclic> tienes que actualizar gtk
<debsan> o programar con 2.20
<hernan> en este momento estoy bajando gtk 2.24
<hernan> vamos a ver que pasa
<hernan> lo de programar con 2.20
<hernan> creo que no
<hernan> ya que quiero trabajar con glade 3
<hernan> y las nuevas caracteristicas que este ofrece
<debsan> hernan, ok deberísa usar las últimas versiones
<debsan> contanos como te fue
<hernan> apenas esta bajando
<hernan> una pregunta hay alguna forma de actualizar gtk  desde
<hernan> el gestor de actualizaciones
<hernan> ?
<hernan> porque los estoy bajando desde la pagina oficial pero luego me toca compilar
<hernan> y se complica un poco la cosa
<atotclic> por que se compliza la cosa hernan
<hernan> pues por si se presentan problemas con la compilacion y luego la instalacion
<hernan> generalmente me pasa
<atotclic> a ver si lo haces bien no tiene que pasar
<fosco_> gens
<fosco_> ups
<debsan> hernan, qye versión de ubuntu usas ?
<debsan> hernan, podrías usar un versión de desarrollo.
<hernan> ubuntu 10.01
<hernan> 10.04
<debsan> hernan, es bastante viejo. Lo que podrías hacer es instalar debian testing, por ejemplo o la alpha de ubuntu en una maquina virtual y testear tus programas ahí, con software actualizado. No se si será mucha molestia.
<hernan> puede ser una buena opcion
#ubuntu-es 2012-01-03
<z_> Hola
<z_> Quiero bajar un ISO en una memoria asi: wget -c http://sourceforge.net/projects/dreamstudio/files/latest/download?source=files  /media/EOS_DIGITAL/ Pero me da un error:  Cannot write to `download?source=files' (Invalid argument).
<z_> ¿Como le hago para grabar en la memoria?
<z_> No lo puedo bajar en mi escritorio porque no tengo espacio
<debsan> wget -O file http://foo
<debsan> encima que no lee el man, tiene poca pacencia
<debsan> que loco
<krodik> Saludos, Alguien me podría ayudar con la instalación de Ubuntu 11.04 o 11.10 en una laptop Dell Studio 1555?
<xps> No se pudieron cambiar los permisos de   xxx  Error al establecer permisos: Sistema de archivos de solo lectura
<MEGA-> Buenas
<MEGA-> :)
<fosco_> buenas
<xpsss> despiertos?
<fosco_> algunos
<gabrielht44> hola, xpsss
<xpsss> Ubuntu 11.10 me cambia atributos de particion o discos externos no permite leerlos y si trato de cambiar atributos dice que no se puede solo lectura
<gabrielht44> alguien puede orientarme si es posible conectar tres o mas compu por wifi con el router Dlink dir-300?
<xpsss> cualquier disco que instale lo convierte en solo lectura
<fosco_> gabrielht44: si tiene wifi por supuesto
<gabrielht44> y como se debe configurar o una pagina donde lo explique por favor
<xpsss> en windos son leidos si pedo
<fosco_> gabrielht44: no hay mucho q configurar, al conectar cada ordenador al router sea por cable o por wifi ya están en red entre ellos
<fosco_> y después compartes lo que quieras usando el protocolo que quieras
<xpsss> algien sabe sobre el tema?
<xpsss> ni consola
<xpsss> ni nautilus como root me permite cambiar
<xpsss> ya vacie la particion y la reformatie
<xpsss> y volvo aparecer como solo lectura
<xpsss> me caga
<fosco_> xpsss: no acabo de entender tu problema
<xpsss> Ni yo fosco
<xpsss> Tengo tres particiones basicas
<gabrielht44> fosco_, ok lo que quiero es conectar las otras a internet pero mi coneccion es atraves de un pendrive con la de escritorio
<xpsss> Win7 en nfts
<xpsss> Una bodega x nfts para servir de comodin entre los dos
<xpsss> y la particion de ubuntu
<xpsss> La bodega como le llamo la convirtio en solo lectura
<xpsss> no puedo borrar o hacer nada
<fosco_> gabrielht44: pero tienes router wifi?
<xpsss> si se me ocurre meter un HD via USB
<xpsss> tambien lo convierte en
<gabrielht44> fosco_,  si el Dlink dir-300
<fosco_> xpsss: vamos paso a paso, todas las particiones que dices son de un disco local, no?
<xpsss> solo lectura
<xpsss> si las de disco local
<fosco_> xpsss: ok, abre un terminal, ejecuta sudo fdisk -l y pega el resultado en pastebin.com para que pueda verlo
<xpsss>  ls -l
<xpsss> total 4
<xpsss> dr-x------ 1 xps xps 4096 2012-01-03 05:22 BODXPS
<xpsss> marca que es solo lectura
<gabrielht44> fosco_, ok
<xpsss> si trato de usar el nautilus desde root me manda al carajo
<xpsss> si trato de usar el ch igual
<fosco_> xpsss: no te enrolles, sudo fdisk -l y pastebin
<xpsss> ok
<xpsss> http://pastebin.com/qiLnY7h1
<gabrielht44> fosco_, ok abri la pagina pastebin y lo pegue, ¿hay que hacerle algo mas a esta pagina?
<fosco_> xpsss: sudo fdisk -l
<xpsss> ya mi estimado
<xpsss> http://pastebin.com/qiLnY7h1
<gabrielht44> ok, gracias voy a ser unas pruebas y regreso
<gabrielht44> Gracias
<xpsss> http://pastebin.com/phDt4cqD  fosco_
<xpsss> perdon
<xpsss> llevo muchas horas tratando
<xpsss> y nada
<fosco_> ok, las ntfs son sda2 sda3 y sda5
<xpsss> si
<xpsss> 2 y 3 del sistema original de la maquina
<xpsss> la 5 es la "bodega" que puse
<fosco_> sda5 es la compartida?
<fosco_> ok
<xpsss> si eso compartida
<fosco_> primero la desmontaremos
<fosco_> sudo umount /dev/sda5
<xpsss> la formatie hace  minutos
<xpsss> vale
<xpsss> listo
<fosco_> ahora vamos a montarla sin parámetros a ver cómo lo hace
<fosco_> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda5 /mnt
<fosco_> si aparece algun mensaje pegalo en pastebin.com
<xpsss> http://pastebin.com/6vD2uKGU
<fosco_> ummm que version de ubuntu es esa?
<xpsss> 11.10
<xpsss> le di sin -3g
<xpsss> http://pastebin.com/xPwG4g1m
<xpsss> mira
<xpsss> warning
<xpsss> si le acerco un HD externo con USB tambien me lo convierte en solo lectura :C
<xpsss> Intel® Core™ i7-2670QM CPU @ 2.20GHz × 8
<fosco_> xpsss: veamos si la particion tiene algun problema
<fosco_> ejecuta dmesg
<fosco_> mira en las ultimas lineas si dice algo de esa particion
<xpsss> http://pastebin.com/X8n4aKYH
<fosco_> [   24.735442] NTFS driver 2.1.30 [Flags: R/O MODULE]. <- aquí parece estar el problema
<fosco_> vamos a probar a instalar el soporte ntfs-3g
<xpsss> ok
<fosco_> sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g ntfs-config && gksu ntfs-config
<fosco_> instalará el ntfs con soporte lectura/escritura y al acabar aparecerá una pequeña ventana en la que puedes activar la escritura
<fosco_> una vez haya acabado y con todo activado reinicia el sistema para comprobar que lo hace todo bien
<xpsss> voy
<xpsss> http://pastebin.com/ykyuNYRr
<xpsss> noticias malas
<xpsss> debo dormir aunque sea dos horas pues me espera la oficina y perdi datos no los puedo copiar
<xpsss> bueno desde windows lo intentare ...
<xpsss> fosco_,   muchas gracias mi hermano
<xpsss> como sea solo voy al baño regreso y si me comentas algo aqui lo leo
<Xago> hola muchachos...por alguna razón, cuando accedo a mi sesión RDP de Ubuntu, me aparece un escritorio 'minimalista', que no me deja hacer mucho. Me aparece una barra superior con "File  Edit  View  Go Bookmarks  Help" Lo cual no me permite trabajar adecuadamente. En el equipo host, está con Gnome-shell y antes con Unity, pero en ambos casos pasa lo mismo. Alguna idea?
<Xago> como vuelvo la tarjeta de red a DHCP? :O
<debsan> Xago, que estuviste tocando ?
<guampa> Xago si estas usando network manager pones la tarjeta en automatico
<Xago> no me deja :(
<efrain> hola
<Xago> ahora está así: "auto lo
<Xago> iface lo inet loopback
<Xago> "
<efrain> buenas tardess a todos
<guampa> Xago: eso no es a traves de network manager
<Xago> es por terminal
<Xago> con gedit
<guampa> estas en un server?
<fsancho> hola
<fsancho> no se que ha pasado, pero me acabo de dar cuenta que en Firefox9 no aparece el plugin de java de sun aunque el paquete sun-java6-plugin esté instalado
<fsancho> Estoy usando Ubuntu 10.04-3 con firefox desde el ppa de firefox-stable
<fsancho> y sun-java6-plugin desde el repo partner
<fsancho> ¿a alguien mas le pasa?
<Kolnmenky> Hola, soy yo de nuevo. Ya por fin pude conseguir una pc con windows y ejecute el chkdsk (se tomo bastante tiempo) y el disco funcionaba ahora perfectamente en la pc con windows. Incluso, pude copiar varios archivos. Ahora que conecto de nuevo el disco duro externo a mi computadora me aparece el mismo mensaje de error de siempre
<Kolnmenky> http://pastebin.com/fnpEnm4a
<fosco_> seguramente la particion contiene errores por apagar mal el windows
<fosco_> desmonta la particion y pásale el comando ntfsfix
<Kolnmenky> lo que me extraña es que la conectarlo se montó e incluso cuando estaba copiando un archivo parecia todo bien hasta que de repenete me salio el error de entrada/salida :/
<Kolnmenky> fosco_: esos errores no debieron ser corregidos al hacer chkdsk :F /R ?
<Kolnmenky> con ntsfix obtengo:
<Kolnmenky> fosco_:  esto es lo que obtengo con ntfsfix: http://pastebin.com/8ftVD8hf
<fosco_> pues parece q hay errores en esa particion o en el disco
<Kolnmenky> :( lo que no comprendo es que si tal fuera el caso el chkdsk pareciera haberlo arreglado porque no obtuve errores de ese tipo en la computadora con windows xp
<jesus> hola
<fosco_> hola jesus guest
<Guest98433> una pregunta
<Guest98433> el ettercap
<Guest98433> me baje un archivo para compilarlo, el ettercap-0.7.4-ng_Git
<Guest98433> y ahora quiero desinstalarlo completamente
<Guest98433> como se haría
<fosco_> no hay una manera estandar, depende de cada programa
<fosco_> si aun tienes las fuentes intenta sudo make uninstall
<Guest98433> si eso ya lo hice
<Guest98433> y nada
<fosco_> si eso no funciona lee el README o el INSTALL
<Guest98433> tambien lo he hecho
<Guest98433> y no funciona tampoco
<fosco_> pues manualmente repasa los archivos que puso y los borras
<Guest98433> mm ok
<Guest98433> no hay otra manera qe no sea tan arriesgada?
<fosco_> para otra vez intenta no usar programas sin compilar
<Guest98433> jaja si eso ya lo se
<Guest98433> he aprendido la leccion
<Guest98433> pero no me habia pasado antes
<fosco_> te he dicho muchas maneras y las has rechazado todas
<Guest98433> yaa
<Guest98433> si esque el problema que las he usado todas
<Guest98433> por eso pregunté
<Guest98433> por si habia otra forma d quitarlo qe no fuera manualmente
<fosco_> si la hay
<fosco_> make uninstall
<Guest98433> me dice qe no hay regla para construir el objetivo unistall
<Guest98433> tambie he usado el make clean
<Guest98433> y make distclean
<Guest98433> voy a eliminar manualmente y te cuento
<Decepticon> buenas
<Decepticon> feliz año nuevo
<Decepticon> happy new year
<Decepticon> alguien sabra de alguna web parecida a taringa, necesito descargas cosas
<fosco_> aqui no hablamos de pirateo
<Guest98433> vale ya esta
<Guest98433> ya he conseguido eliminarlo
<Decepticon> ahhh!!! ustedes no son divertidos
<Decepticon> bueno ni modo!
<Guest98433> bueno voy a reiniciar a ver
<Kolnmenky> este problema esta cada vez mas raro ahora que intente formetar el disco externo y no pude cada vez que conecto se me montan muchos dispositivos por ejempl, Disco5___, Disco5_____ etc
<Kolnmenky> a que se debe?
<fosco_> a que el disco seguramente está mal
<Kolnmenky> en la utilidad de discos aparece como se estuviese montando constantemente
<Kolnmenky> el dispositivo esta ocupado es su respuesta a todo
<mimecar> Kolnmenky: no has cambiado el disco en la tienda verdad?
<Kolnmenky> mimecar:  no, no lo pude cambiar, el disco ha funcionado sin problemas en windows
<mimecar> le has pasado un test de superficie?
<Kolnmenky> le hice el chkdsk varias veces eso es todo
<mimecar> chkdsk no hace un test de superficie
<mimecar> aparte, lo sustituyo hace bastante tiempo scandisk
<Kolnmenky> ok, cómo hago el test de superficie?
<Kolnmenky> si no fuese tan caro ya lo hubiera botado en la basura :@ nunca pensé que sería tan rebelde
<mimecar> desde Windows propiedades del disco, comprobar disco (o similar)
<mimecar> en Linux con badblocks
<Kolnmenky> mimecar: allí fue que el di en windows
<Kolnmenky> le di a las dos casillas y se tardo bastante tiempo
<mimecar> pusistes que analizara la superficie del disco?
<Kolnmenky> allí me daba como opciones examinar y reparar si mal no recuerdo y las marque. ES un xp por cierto
<dimitrus>  soy nuevo en ubuntu quiero aprender a usarlo
<dimitrus> k guia me recomiendan
<mimecar> www.guia-ubuntu.org
<debsan> dimitrus, guia de ubuntu
<redcat> hola gente feliz año
<mimecar> igualmente redcat
<redcat> ohh oolles mimecar una pregunta tengo un problema super raro con emesene algunos correos no me los puede abrir
<redcat> a saber porque
<mimecar> no he usado emesene
<mimecar> pero supuestamente los correos los abre el navegador
<redcat> uyyy simon de hecho
<redcat> mm
<redcat> paso algo raro
<redcat> cree un correo por firefox y si me lo abrio
<redcat> y cree uno por chrominium y ese no me lo abrio
<redcat> wtf
<Decepticon> buenas
<Decepticon> una pregunta
<mimecar> es chromium :P
<redcat> ohh perdona mimecar sigues por ahi
<Decepticon> Cual es el equivalente o la contra de photoshop en Linux ubuntu
<mimecar> Decepticon: Gimp
<Decepticon> Gimp
<redcat> ahh alla simon chromium alguna idea
<Decepticon> lo eh oido
<Decepticon> bueno! en gimp tiene herramientas como fotoshop
<Decepticon> asi q queden imagenes como si fuera HD
<Decepticon> alguien aqui en el canal q sea diseñador grafico
<mimecar> Decepticon: HD es una imagen con una dimensión determinada
<mimecar> no tiene nada de especial
<Decepticon> bueno, Yo si lo noto, en serio veo calidad, elegancia y distincion
<Decepticon> a una foto normal
<Decepticon> asi q gimp hace eso
<Decepticon> vere q potente es gimp
<mimecar> Decepticon: HD es una imagen con una resolución determinada
<Decepticon> solo es un ejemplo!,
<Decepticon> quiero q mis fotos se vean con mucha calidad de profesional
<Decepticon> x eso puse el ejm de HD
<mimecar> de eso depende tu habilidad al hacer la foto y corregir los defectos
<Decepticon> ok! estoy viendo
<Decepticon> esta interesante
<redcat> a si entons mimecar alguna idea de mi problema con emesene
<mimecar> redcat: si te funciona con firefox
<mimecar> y no con chromium... parece un fallo de chromium
<redcat> mm que raro
<redcat> de hecho
<redcat> osea
<redcat> fuera de chromium
<redcat> ahi otra cuenta que no me la abre pero mm alo mejor tienes razon
<redcat> pero no le allo mucho sentido
<redcat> porque la cuenta si la puedo abrir
<redcat> osea desde la pagina de windows live
<redcat> desde firefox
<redcat> pero no desde emesene
<redcat> me explico
<mimecar-away> chromium es una versión de desarrollo
<mimecar-away> puede ser eso el fallo
<redcat> pero osea como le hago la cuenta lla esta creada
<redcat> no la puedo eliminar
<nissan> buenas!
<nissan> necesito una ayuda
<nissan> quisiera saber si el programa Crossover solo corre office, si corre otros como itunes, photoshop, illustrator,
<nissan> quiero cambiarme a ubuntu pero antes necesito saber si estos programas corren bien con Crossover
<nissan> hola
<nissan> algunos de aqui sabe o tiene experiencia con Crossover
<chilicuil> office corre sobre wine =)
<chilicuil> no tengo idea sobre los otros, pero hay una base en linea que dice que tan bien corren http://www.codeweavers.com/compatibility/search/ <- nissan
<redcat> mimecar olles si se puede abrir la cuenta desde otra pc
<redcat> pero no de desta
<redcat> de esta
<redcat> algun problema de emesene creo
<redcat> alguna idea?
<Souchiroo> waaa/join #ubuntu-es
<Souchiroo> ubuntu nuevo y ahora con problemas >_>
<redcat> ohh listo
<redcat> si pero dios maldito emesene
<mimecar> !lengua redcat
<kubot> redcat: Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<mimecar> :P
<redcat> ohh lo lamento
<redcat> aunque maldito no es una groceria pero bueno
<redcat> lo siento
<redcat> amm volviendo mimecar
<redcat> no sera algun bug o algo similar en el emesene
<mimecar> como castigo te toca invitar a cerveza a todo el canal
<redcat> porque resulta que hay otras cuentas aparte de esa que no me las abre
<redcat> jajajjaja
<redcat> arre
<redcat> redbull y monster para todos
<mimecar> yo creo que es más fallo de chromium
<mimecar> emensene ejecutará el navegador que esté por defecto
<redcat> pero osea desde otra pc si me lo abre
<redcat> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<mimecar> con la misma versión de emesene  y ubuntu?
<Souchiroo> si alguien me pudiera echar la mano. mi problema es que por mas que cambio el puntero, no aparece, sin embargo, si tomo una captura de pantalla, sale el puntero que quiero.
<redcat> mimecar osea como navegador predeterminado
<redcat> souchiro wtf osea como
<Souchiroo> o.o
<redcat> tomas el screen y si te sale pero
<redcat> tu no lo puedes ver
<Souchiroo> tengo el problema de "doble puntero"
<Souchiroo> exacto
<Souchiroo> el que veo, es el puntero negro, pero segun el que tengo seleccionado es el puntero blanco :/
<redcat> jaja genial
<redcat> no ni idea men igual aqui alguien en el foro te puede alludar
<Souchiroo> genial, yo quiero poner el puntero blanco ._.
<redcat> usas emerald o compiz
<redcat> porque el problema viene de la apariencia
<redcat> mas que nada
<Alchareo> Souchiro. yo lo he logrado modificando los archivos .theme
<Alchareo> que se hallan en /usr/share/themes
<Alchareo> cambie los punteros dmz por los de bluecurve
<Alchareo> y me van bien
<Souchiroo> o.o
<Souchiroo> ps uso el que viene por defecto al instalar ubuntu
<Souchiroo> fosco_: help
 * Souchiroo se pregunta si contestara.....
<fosco_> contestar a que
<Souchiroo> weno, me preguntaba si podrias ayudarme
<Souchiroo> es que, tengo el problema del doble cursor
<fosco_> doble cursor?
<lautarus> buenas, Feliz Año para tod@s
<Souchiroo> si, mira, es que yo seleccione un cursor, pero cuando reinicio el sistema, no aparece, solo cuando imprimo la pantalla
<Souchiroo> es decir, yo veo un cursor, pero cuando impromo la pantalla sale otro
<Souchiroo> eso me paso instalar desde las preferencias de aparciencia, un cursor de gnome-look
<lautarus> a ver si alguien sabe: Me saqué del grupo administrador en 11.10, y ahora cómo me agrego nuevamente? No le veo solución
<fosco_> pues ni idea, nunca había visto algo así
<lautarus> fosco_, hola hombre..
<fosco_> lautarus: puedes hacerlo de varias maneras, por ejemplo arrancando en modo de recuperacion con una consola root, o arrancando desde el liveCD y modificando el sistema instalado
<lautarus> fosco_, con gpasswd
<Souchiroo> T_T
<Souchiroo> mira fosco_  http://www.portalubuntu.com/2010/09/solucion-problemas-al-cambiar-el.html
<Souchiroo> es algo asi como esto
<lautarus> bueno gracias
<Souchiroo> no se si hacer eso de esa pagina
<fosco_> y has probado lo que dice ahi?
<fosco_> no pierdes nada, haz copia de seguridad del archivo q modificas por si acaso y ya está
<Souchiroo> acavo de revisar, y esta exactametne = que lo de ahi
<Souchiroo> weno, reinicio
<Alchareo> Souchiro. no reinicies
<Alchareo> el cambio no se hace en los .index de icons
<Alchareo> digo en los .theme
<Alchareo> de icons
<Alchareo> se hace en los temas
<Alchareo> ahy una entrada que debe decir Cursor-Theme
<Alchareo> y en algunos casos una que dice CursorZise
<Alchareo> ahi es donde se coloca el nombre del tipo de cursor
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> entonces?
<Souchiro> al final de cuentas lo hice y no paso nada >_>
<Alchareo> que tema estas usando??
<Souchiro> ahorita deje el tuxcursor
<Souchiro> pero queria dejar el white
<Souchiro> elq ue viene por defecto
<Alchareo> me refiero al tema de gtk
<Alchareo> al de la decoracion de ventanas
<Souchiro> mmm
<jorge4> wenasss..¿alguien sabe donde puedo cambiar las frecuencias de refresco del monitor en la 11.04?
<Souchiro> pues, personalizado
<jorge4> entor al grub pero al pulsar para entrar me sale fuera de rango
<Souchiro> lo cambie al enrar en preferencias de apariencia
<jorge4> y no puedo acceder a gnome
<Alchareo> Souchiro: Pero cual estas usando como base, ejemplo: clearlooks, etc..
<jorge4> solo al grub
<Souchiro> a ver, deja veo cual
<Souchiro> clear looks
<Alchareo> Souchiro: ok ve a /usr/share/themes/Clearlooks
<Alchareo> Souchiro: despues abres el index.theme
<Souchiro> pero eso es para cambiar el tema, yo quiero cabiar el cursor
<Souchiro> :/
<Souchiro> cambiar *
<Souchiro> no?
<Alchareo> Souchiro: creeme lo se
<Alchareo> Souchiro: en el index.theme vas a hallar una linea que dice CursorTheme
<jorge4> ¿alguien sabe donde puedo cambiar las frecuencias de refresco del monitor en la 11.04?
<Alchareo> Souchiro: ahi pones el nombre del tema de cursor que deseas, esa linea usualmente se encuentra al final del archivo
<Alchareo> Souchiro: la otra manera es instalarte el gconf-editor
<Souchiro> mmm
<Souchiro> aver
<Souchiro> por que en ese .theme al final solo tiene eso de  GTKTheme= clearlooks
<Souchiro> MetacityTheme=clearlooks
<Souchiro> Icontheme gnome
<Souchiro> Icontheme=gnome   -
<Souchiro> eso es todo lo que viene, lo demas son idiomas creo
<Alchareo> Souchiro: vaya que raro en mi index.theme de clerlooks viene lode CursorTheme
<Alchareo> Souchiro: tienes instalado el gconf-editor
<Alchareo> ??
<Souchiro> si, creo
<Alchareo> entonces has el cambio desde ahi
<Alchareo> abrelo y didrigete a la sección desktop
<Alchareo> luego gnome
<Souchiro> aja?
<Alchareo> luego peripherals
<Alchareo> o perifericos
<Braiam> estoy casí seguro de que aparecera en ingles
<Souchiro> en ingles
<Souchiro> xD
<Alchareo> luego en mouse
<Souchiro> si, ahi aparece el cursor theme
<Alchareo> al hacer click te apareceran ssus propiedades
<Alchareo> a la derecha
<Alchareo> ve a la de cursor_theme
<Alchareo> y cambia el valor
<Alchareo> que tiene ahi
<Alchareo> por el que tu deseas
<Souchiro> mmm
<Alchareo> suerte y ojala te funcione
<Souchiro> y cual es el que quiero, mas bien, como se el como se llaman?
<Souchiro> xD
<Alchareo> son los mismos nombres que se dejan ver en el lugar donde personalizas la apariencia
<Souchiro> ah
<Alchareo> o si no queres errale ve a /usr/share/icons y ahi busca los temas de cursor que tengas instalados
<Souchiro> por que lo curioso fue que por ejemplo, el ese DMZ (white) aparece en eso que decia en la pagina que puse como DMZ-White
<Souchiro> weno, gracias Alchareo
<Souchiro> :)
<Alchareo> Souchiro: espero que te halla funcionado
<Souchiro> voy a probar
<Souchiro> xD
<Souchiro> vengo tonx....
<Alchareo> Souchiro: ok
<redcat> hola gente como puedo cambiar la version nueva de emesene ala mas vieja
<redcat> esque parece que me esta dando problemas eso
<chilicuil> redcat: desinstala la version de emesene que usas, luego si tienes algun ppa de emesene, quitalo y vuelvelo a instalar, si tienes la version que viene con ubuntu, entonces puedes desinstalar, y luego instalar el binario (que tal vez puedas encontrar en su pagina oficial) o sacarlo del archivo de ubuntu
<redcat> ohh oks gracias chilicuil
<chilicuil> de nada, buena suerte redcat =)
#ubuntu-es 2012-01-04
<yarlo> hola que complementos necesita para hacer una video llamada en x chat
<yarlo> hola
<yarlo> :s
<Braiam> mm... dudo que existas tales complementos...
<yarlo> gracias, y que puedo hacer si no se conecta a la res de gamesnet?
<Braiam> lo configuraste correctamente?
<bandabardo> hola hola
<bandabardo> alguien abe como hacer el juego de the lord of the rings the battle for middle earth
<S3nS31> buenas
<bandabardo> software libre
<osmodivs> Hola. instale los drivers de Nvidia desde synaptic, di un sudo nvidia-xconfig, reinicie, y ahora mi monitor se descompuso, la resolucion no es la debida, nvidia-settings solo me da 2 opciones (la mia es 1440x900) http://www.pasteall.org/pic/23841
<osmodivs> Como puedo arreglar esto?
<S3nS31> ando queriendo configurar un vps que esta en linux para montar el unreal
<S3nS31> quien me da una mano?
<bandabardo> tienes que modificar el xorg.conf
<bandabardo> hazlo desde la consola
<osmodivs> bandabardo: ¿Como se hace eso?
<bandabardo> tienes que saber moverte en la consola
<bandabardo> utilizar gedit
<bandabardo> etc
<bandabardo> establecer permisos para modificar el archivo
<bandabardo> googlealo
<osmodivs> googlearlo?
<bandabardo> es la solucion as facil
<osmodivs> Se supone que que solucionar esto con un humano es mejor
<S3nS31> osmodivs, claro... hay tutoriales de como hacerlo
<osmodivs> Pfff...
<bandabardo> la verdad que no soy un experto
<osmodivs> entonces este canal para que es?
<S3nS31> osmodivs, para ayuda
<osmodivs> ¿Para mandarme a Google?
<osmodivs> !google
<kubot> Mientras que Google es útil para solucionar problemas, muchos nuevos usuarios no saben como usarlo bien aún. Por favor no digas "busca en google" cuando ellos hacen una pregunta.
<bandabardo> ja ja
<bandabardo> ok
<S3nS31> con problemas del sistema
<bandabardo> deja lo busco por ti y te explico
<bandabardo> esperame 15 minutos
<osmodivs> Lo que pasa es que no puedo navegar, ya que la resolucion es muy mala y no puedo ver nada, todo se ve gigante
<S3nS31> osmodivs, aah tenes problemas con los x???
<bandabardo> probablemente lo soluciones desde el icono de "nvidia"
<osmodivs> S3nS31: A de ser eso, el xconfig
<bandabardo> esta en configuracion de sistema
<bandabardo> despues le das en
<S3nS31> claro! en sistema/configuracion
<osmodivs> despues de bajar los drivers de nVidia le di el sudo nvidia-xconfig y al reiniciar, ahi se descompuso
<osmodivs> Si checas la foto, solo tengo 2 opciones que no me sirven: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/23841
<bandabardo> si estas usando ubuntu 11.10
<bandabardo> dale click en el icono de ubuntu en unity, le das en buscar y escribes nvidia
<S3nS31> ah eso osmodivs que version de ubuntu usas?
<bandabardo> te aparecera un icono y dale click
<bandabardo> si puedes hacer eso es mas facil que modificar el xorg.conf
<bandabardo> pero mucho mas facil
<osmodivs> bandabardo: Si checas la foto, sabras que eso no funciona
<osmodivs> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/23841
<bandabardo> ok
<osmodivs> S3nS31: 11.10
<S3nS31> bien
<bandabardo> muy bien
<S3nS31> el xserver esta en el menu aplicaciones/otras
<bandabardo> primero estableceremos la resolucion optima
<bandabardo> estoy en eso
<S3nS31> eso es porque yo tengo la version gnome de escritorio classic
<S3nS31> jeje
<osmodivs> Todo se ve gigante. Y en el browser debo alejar la pantalla para poder leer, pero la letra se hace tan pequeña que es imosible, en este momento estoy batallando para moverme en este ambente
<bandabardo> lo busco y te lo paso en aprox 15 minutos
<osmodivs> en la terminal escribo: sudo nvidia-settings pero.... eso no funciona
<S3nS31> que te marca osmodivs ?
<S3nS31> que te devuelve?
<osmodivs> S3nS31: ¿Viste la foto?
<S3nS31> ahi la vi
<S3nS31> dos preguntas
<S3nS31> que placa tenes?
<S3nS31> que monitor tenes?
<osmodivs> la Terminal no me dice nada, el GUI es el que no me da opcion para escoger mi resolucion adecuada (1440x900) solo me da 600x480 y 320x240
<S3nS31> exacto
<S3nS31> vas a tener que reinstalarla
<osmodivs> S3nS31: Monitor Acer, Nvidia QuadroFX 580
<osmodivs> Reinstalar que?
<S3nS31> para eso tenes que hacer exactamente lo que dice este tuto:
<S3nS31> espera que lo busco
<S3nS31> pero antes de hacerlo
<S3nS31> anota TODO
<S3nS31> yo te digo los pasos que tenes que hacer en orden
<osmodivs> venga
<S3nS31> osmodivs, perdon la demora
<S3nS31> http://www.ubuntu-guia.com/2010/04/instalar-driver-de-tarjetas-nvidia-en.html
<S3nS31> la idea es que primero desinstales
<S3nS31> asi vuelve todo al principio
<Braiam> osmodivs, se que sonare... muy soberbio, pero funcionaba antes de que le instalaras los drivers de nvidia?
<osmodivs> Braiam: Funcionaba, tenia los drivers de PPA de Launchpad, Ubuntu-X
<Braiam> y por que cambiaste?
<osmodivs> preo despues de una instalacion limpia y actualizada, todo se descompuso
<Braiam> ah...
<S3nS31> claro
<Braiam> pero, funcionaba inmediatamente despues de la nueva instalacion correctamente?
<S3nS31> cada vez que actualizas el kernel si usas los drivers privativos tenes que reinstalrlos
<Braiam> S3nS31, en realidad, fue una "instalacion limpia"
<osmodivs> Braiam: Si, porque usaba el Nouveau
<osmodivs> Pero yo necesiito algo mas que eso
<Braiam> osmodivs, postea el resultado de "lspci | grep video
<S3nS31> osmodivs, checa la direccion que te he puesto
<osmodivs> Braiam: No pasa nada
<osmodivs> S3nS31: Si, tuve que cambiar el texto a 6, alcanzo a leer algo, y si, creo que dice algo de Ubuntu Swat
<osmodivs> O sea que debo de usar el mismo PPA
<Braiam> osmodivs, "lspci -nn | grep VGA"
<osmodivs> Yo queria usar el de Synaptic, pero, no funciono
<S3nS31> osmodivs, puedes hacerlo desde el live dvd
<S3nS31> leerla y hacer los procedimientos tal y como lo indican
<osmodivs> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation G96 [Quadro FX 580] [10de:0659] (rev a1)
<S3nS31> :/
<S3nS31> el driver anda
<S3nS31> osmodivs, tenes algun problema en usar la consola?
<S3nS31> podes ver bien lo que tipeas y todo eso?
<osmodivs> Si, ya instale el PPA, se esta actualizando
<Braiam> osmodivs, no trates varias soluciones a la vez, si una no funciona, revierte los cambios e intenta otra
<S3nS31> osmodivs, ahi te pegue lo que a mi me funciono
<Braiam> S3nS31, tienes la misma tarjeta grafica?
<osmodivs> Pues se esta bajando el nvidia-current. Ojala y no haya conflictos.
<S3nS31> Braiam, tengo dos pc's con nvidia y es la misma solucion para todas
<Braiam> osmodivs, http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/restricted/n/nvidia-graphics-drivers-180/nvidia-graphics-drivers-180_180.44-0ubuntu1/changelog
<S3nS31> desde la natty hasta la actual
<S3nS31> en la de mi amigo tambien anduvo
<S3nS31> las tres tienen distintas placas nvidia
<osmodivs> Braiam: JAUNTY!?
<Braiam> osmodivs, es para que veas lo bien que funciona, desde hace tanto tiempo...
<osmodivs> Creo que del 2008 a ahora ya se habran solucionado esos problemas
<NipSarm> hola a todos! :D
<Braiam> S3nS31, la misma solucion no aplica para *TODAS* las tarjetas
<Braiam> ni todas las configuraciones
<NipSarm> alguien puede ayudarme a bajar archivos pdf que estan incrustados en un swf? de una web de noticias
<osmodivs> Braiam: Esos son drivers de Nvidia o Ubuntu?
<NipSarm> alguien sabe si se puede? :S
<osmodivs> wget?
<Braiam> osmodivs, los que estan en "restrigted" son privativos, osea de Nvidia
<osmodivs> Na, no se que es swf
<NipSarm> sí, ese es el detalle =/
<Braiam> swf es flash
<NipSarm> tienen tiempo para darle unas vueltas a este asunto?
<NipSarm> es algo que se me ocurrió recién hoy http://epaper.orbis.pe/corporativo/epaper.html?tpu=elcomercio
<NipSarm> esa es la pagina, tiene un swf que muestra las paginas del diario, se podran descargar esas paginas?
<osmodivs> S3nS31: Se a instalado, reiniciare.
<NipSarm> el visor trae la opcion de descargar  ¬¬  a lo que voy es bajarlas todas automaticamente
<NipSarm> no una por una porque da pereza xD
<Braiam> mm... no tengo flash instalado, ahora que recuerdo...
<NipSarm> :(  lo que pensaba es: bajo todas las hojas (pdf) y luego formo un solo archivo y listo! tengo el diario para leer =D
<Braiam> podrías hacer un pequeño script para hacer eso
<S3nS31> osmodivs no ha vuelto
<S3nS31> :S
<S3nS31> debe de andar instalando los drivers de nvidia nuevamente
<S3nS31> cuando tenga bien la mano de todo voy a hacer scripts para todo xD
<antonio_> hola, soy antonio, necesito ayuda acerca del montaje de servidores, alguine podría resolverme una pregunta?
<antonio_> nadie está conectado?
<fremapesua> hola
<mandarina> hola gente alguien sabe como leer archivos solo con los comandos echo, ll lpath ls ?
<fosco__> buenas
<nipolar> hola?
<nipolar> nadie?
<nipolar> che, vamos, no es taaaaan temprano, alguien tiene que estar de pie ya!
<sofw> Buenas alguien tiene idea de como instalar jdownloader en ubuntu 11.10 con gnome
<nipolar> podes instalarlo desde la pagina de jdownloader
<nipolar> o por consola tambien
<dylan66> descargando el paquete desde su sitio web
<sofw> si ya hice eso la unica que me queda probar es compilando te comento se instala pero no anda
<nipolar> a ver, una ves que se instala se actualiza, y eso toma tiempo, no te figura la actializacion??
<sofw> no,aparece unity-jdownloader pero no anda instale de todas las maneras pero no funciona
<nipolar> bueno
<nipolar> instalalo desde repositores
<nipolar> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jd-team/jdownloader
<sofw> no esta
<nipolar> sudo apt-get update
<sofw> ya hice eso
<sofw> no soy novato
<nipolar> actualizaste los repo???
<sofw> si
<nipolar> yo tenia ubuntu y lo instale asi che
<nipolar> que raro...
<nipolar> agregaste los repo a la sources no?
<dylan66> unity jdowloader no existe
<sofw> te comento es en una netboock siempre trabajo desde debian pero cono es una net le puse ubuntu y cuando quize instalar el jdownloader no funciona
<dylan66> lo que esta el paquete deb acorde a la version de ubuntu que uses
<sofw> dylan66 tenes que agregar los repo para que te aparesca
<sofw> igual no anda
<dylan66> https://launchpad.net/~jd-team/+archive/jdownloader
<antonio_36> hola
<dylan66> para que te aparezca en el centro de software si
<sofw> dylan eso ya lo hice y aparece unity-jdownloader y no funciona
<sofw> acordate que estoy desde gdm
<nipolar> che, acabo de instalar el JD desde los repo en la otra maquina con ubuntu
<nipolar> me funciono sin drama
<sofw> que gestor de ventanas usas nipo
<dylan66> ubuntu 11.10 no usa gdm
<dylan66> usa lightdm
<nipolar> lightdm
<sofw> dylan no viene por defecto gdm pero lo podes instalar,es decir le podes poner el gestor de ventanas que quieras
<dylan66> gdm no es el gestor de ventanas
<dylan66> es la pantalla de login
<sofw> claro nico cuando es por defecto puedo instalar todos los programas facilmente pero si lees arriba puse que estaba con gnome
<dylan66> querras de decir gnome-shell
<sofw> dylan si hubieses leido el primer msj te hubieses ahorrado eso
<nipolar> ha, perdon, no lei eso, disculpa, si no cambie unity porque me gusta la organizacion
<sofw> Buenas alguien tiene idea de como instalar jdownloader en ubuntu 11.10 con gnome
<sofw> eso es el primer msj
<nipolar> claro, perdon, no habia leido el mensaje completo jaja
<sofw> no esta bien nipo era para dylan
<nipolar> pero se deberia poder instalar desde los repo igual
<sofw> si se instala pero no funciona
<nipolar> se actualiza?
<sofw> lo que voy ha hacer es bajar el codigo fuente
<sofw> gracias nos vemos cualquier cosa vuelvo saludos
<nipolar> igualmente, saludos! yo me voy tambien, hay que aprovechar la matina
<nipolar> saludos a todos!!
<sofw> igual nos vemos
<nipolar> quit
<Xago> amigos, ayer pregunté pq razón el GUI via rdp a ubuntu me aparece con menu muy elemental, pero sin poder acceder ni siquiera a Terminal. Pq sucede? alguien ha pasado por esto?
<Xago> bueno...finalmente tuve que entrar via VNC, no me gusta mucho por lo lento del refresh. Pero en fin, es mejor que nada.
<Ignacio> Hola
<Ignacio> Hola'
<Ignacio> Que se cuenta?
<carnau> Xago, Es un cliente de escritorio remoto, no habrá más aplicaciones de las que tienes en la máquina remota.
<saeron> hola
<saeron> alguien sabe cual es el paquete o paquetes que permite reconocer varios dedos en un touchpad?
<saeron> se que en ubuntu viene por defecto
<Xago> carnau, no entendí tu consulta
<carnau> Xago, "[...]pq razón el GUI via rdp a ubuntu me aparece con menu muy elemental[...]"
<Algabe> hola, tengo el siguiente problema con apache y creo con el tipo de codificación http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=89CJFUCD
<Xago> carnau, si...es algo extraño
<Algabe> no puedo ver logs de mi canal que tengo en 'public_html'
<nipolar> Hola
<fVckingmania> Buen@s dias tardes noches!!!! Feliz Anno Nuevo!!!!
<Xago> carnau, esta es la imagen que refleja lo que se ve, desde Remote desktop. http://s1107.photobucket.com/albums/h390/XagoEspiritual/?action=view&current=Screenshotat2012-01-04121919.png
<fVckingmania> alguien puede ayudarme con un problemon que estoy teniendo con autentificacion SMTP en Postfix??
<Xago> carnau, y esta imagen muestra vía VNC http://s1107.photobucket.com/albums/h390/XagoEspiritual/?action=view&current=Screenshotat2012-01-04125640.png
<Kouen> hola a todo el undo feliz año nuevo
<Kouen> como hago para deshabilitar y dar de baja el proceso del telnet ssl daemon
<Xago> Kouen, ps -e | grep telnet
<Xago> Kouen, kill -9 <pid>
<Kouen> pero lo que sucede es que si reinicio la maquina vuelve a encenderse el daemon telnetssl
<fosco_> Kouen, quizá desinstalando el paquete telnet :-?
<Kouen> con ps -e ne me sale nada
<Kouen> es que necesito el paquete de telnet
<Kouen> pero me escucha en unj puerto
<Kouen> no hay alguna opcion para desactivar el servidor por config files o algo por el estilo???
<fosco_> si lo que quieres es cerrar un puerto concreto puedes usar el firewall
<Kouen> si el firewall me bloquea todo
<Kouen> pero si hago un nmap me sale el telnet
<Kouen> nmap localhost -p 1-65535
<fosco_> lo estarás haciendo localmente
<fosco_> y el firewall está bloqueando "remotamente"
<Kouen> no entiendo
<Kouen> el nmap no me muestra los puertos abiertos por el sistema
<fosco_> las reglas del firewall se asocian en general a una interfaz determinada
<fosco_> normalmente la interfaz de red eth0 o wlan0
<fosco_> mientras que nmap localhost está saliendo por la interfaz lo
<Kouen> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<Kouen> loopback
<Kouen> y como hago para ver los puertos abiertos al exterior??
<Xago> Kouen, http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/89656
<Kouen> muchas gracias
<fosco_> usa nmap IP_interna si quieres analizar desde eth0 o nmap IP_externa si quieres comprobar la conectividad desde internet
<Kouen> gracias chicos
<Kouen> y chicas
<lluvia> alguien sabe si al instalar ubuntu en modo texto se usa ubiquity
<xangua> usa el instalador de debian, solo eso se
<lluvia> voy a instalarlo a un amigo y ubi-partman se queja
<vince_> Alguien sabe como
<vince_> Desintalaar unity en ubuntu 11.10 sin correr risgos ya tengo gnome-shell Y ese es el que quiero por defecto
<fosco_> no necesitas desinstalar unity
<fosco_> simplemente no lo uses
<vince_> Bueno esta bien
<vince_> como acelero o puedo descargarmas rapido en ubuntu 11.10
<vince_> ?
<ivedci89-desktop> hay alguna convinacion de teclas que entregue la fecha y hora como un pegado de texto? por ejemplo al renombrar un archivo me gustaria ponerle la fecha y hora con Ctrl+D.
<zcom> hola buenas tardes al canal
<ivedci89-desktop> en la terminal echo `date`    me entrega fecha dia y hora y segundos
<zcom> quisiera grabar un cd de audio desde unos MP3 hechos por mi y no se que aplicacion usar
<zcom> alguien me puede orientar un poko porfavor
<zcom> ?
<ivedci89-desktop> sonido y video grabador de discos brasero
<ivedci89-desktop> zcom
<zcom> perdona?
<zcom> brasero se llama?
<ivedci89-desktop> SI
<zcom> voy a ver y muchas gracias de antemano
<ivedci89-desktop> http://process-641766.homeftp.org/files/14:45:31.png zcom
<zcom> me dice que no puede abrir los mp3
<ivedci89-desktop> instala los extras de ubuntu desde el centro de software
<zcom> voy a probar con el musix2.0
<zcom> pero me parece que no deja grabar mp3 porque no es libre
<zcom> gracais
<ivedci89-desktop> http://process-641766.homeftp.org/files/14:54:57.png
<Decepticon> buenas tardes!
<Decepticon> una ayuda con smaba
<Decepticon> necesito ver unos archivo q tengo en guindoussss 7 desde ubuntu la cual uso virtual box pero instale samba y no puedo ver nada
<Decepticon> no se si alguien podria ayudarme para ver esto.
<Decepticon> supuestamente tengo instalado samba pero no corre
<Decepticon> o alguien q sepa de samba y me ayude a configurarlo
<debsan> Decepticon, pero ves las máquinas conectadas ?
<Decepticon> debsan: no!
<debsan> Decepticon, compartirtes las carpetas que querés ver ?
<Decepticon> si!
<Decepticon> uso guindouxxx 7 pero uso ubuntu en virtualbox
<Decepticon> al reves si lo hice y pude
<Decepticon> pero ahora quiero hacerlo usando ubuntu desde virtualbox y no veo nada
<Decepticon> samba no me ha ayudado en nada
<debsan> Decepticon, hicieste sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart ?
<Decepticon> no!
<Decepticon> eso no decia el tutorial
<Decepticon> voy hacerlo
<Decepticon> va
<debsan> Decepticon, como es tu smbconf ?
<fosco_> grande
<Decepticon> eso de sudo /etc/..... no funciona
<Decepticon> debsan: estoy enrredado con esto
<Decepticon> esta dificil
<debsan> Decepticon, como es tu smbconf ?
<Decepticon> debsan: no se mi configuracion
<debsan> hay que leer un poco
<Decepticon> chekea el web: http://robysottini.wordpress.com/2010/03/01/carpetas-compartida-entre-ubuntu-y-windows-vista7/
<debsan> está perfecto el tutorial
<Decepticon> debian: me di cuenta de algo
<Decepticon> debsan: no sale samba, no salen carpetas compartidas, osea un k-rajo sale
<Decepticon> q frustarante
<debsan> hace esto nano /etc/samba/smb.conf  y pegalo en pastebin
<Decepticon> el problema es q samba no sale
<Decepticon> no lo veo
<Decepticon> lo reinstale y nada! sigue lo mismo
<mimecar> ¿has instalado las Guest adittion?
<Decepticon> mimecar: si!
<Decepticon> salio como una unidad de cd en ubuntu
<mimecar> ¿has ejecutado los programas del CD para Linux?
<Decepticon> no!
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> en ese caso no has instalado nada
<Decepticon> lo q necesito es pasar una informacion de 2 Gb de guindouxx hacia la pc virtual de ubuntu y ya
<Decepticon> la memoria no lo lee la pc virtual
<mimecar> ya tienes tarea por hacer
<Decepticon> ya locorri
<Decepticon> hace rato
<Decepticon> esta instalado y corrio
<Decepticon> nada
<Decepticon> no veo samba
<mimecar> aclarate
<mimecar> dices que no has ejecutado los programas del CD virtual
<mimecar> ahora que si
<fosco_> qué sería la vida sin un poco de indecisión? ;)
<Decepticon> mimecar: ahh pero q leche
<Decepticon> me tiro error el vm virtual box
<Decepticon> error: could not install files for Windows 2000/xp/vista! installation aborted, creo q no sirve para guindouxx 7
<mimecar> no se que has hecho en tu equipo
<mimecar> y VirtualBox si que funciona en Windows 7
<Decepticon> tengo ubuntu en virtual box
<Decepticon> guindouxx 7 es la base
<Decepticon> dentro d el tengo el virtualbox con ubuntu
<mimecar> ¿que versión de VirtualBox?
<Decepticon> 4
<mimecar> 4 que
<Decepticon> me jodiste! espera
<Decepticon> 4.1.4_74291
<mimecar> es un poco antigua
<mimecar> descarga la última versión
<Decepticon> ahhhh pero q leche
<Decepticon> y quito la  q tengo e instalo la nueva
<mimecar> o instala encima
<mimecar> te quedarás sin red en el proceso :P
<Decepticon> mejor hagamos algo
<Decepticon> como puedo ver USB en ubuntu virtual box
<Decepticon> me van a botar del trabajo
<mimecar> en el menú de la máquina virtual selecciona la memoria usb
<Decepticon> mimecar: me esta descargando lo mismo
<Decepticon> ya listo
<mimecar> ??
<Decepticon> arregle la memoria usb
<Decepticon> el guest additions es el mismo q tengo
<Decepticon> es como q el guest no termina d instalar xq es winndouxx 7
<mimecar> me he perdido
<mimecar> tienes que asociar la memoria usb a la máquina virtual
<mimecar> no tiene relación con el guest adittion
<Decepticon> esta bien
<Decepticon> ya la memoria solucione
<Decepticon> la vaina es q tengo q apagar la pc virtual para ver la memoria en guindows
<mimecar> o "desconectarla" de la máquina virtual
<mimecar> no puedes usar algo en dos máquinas diferentes
<Decepticon> obvio q no!, eso esta claro
<Decepticon> ya esta instalando el guest addi...
<Decepticon> haber q error sale
<mimecar> cuando te decidas con algo me avisas
<Decepticon> ya arregle el USB
<Decepticon> ahora la lucha e s con el virtual box y guets addi...
<Decepticon> esta instalando
<Decepticon> mimecar: bueno, salio d nuevo el error: could not install files for Windows 2000/xp/vista!
<mimecar> instala la última versión de VirtualBox
<Decepticon> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Decepticon> fue dura,
<Decepticon> sera otro dia
<Decepticon> usare mejor usb, ya no me complico la vida
<Decepticon> mimecar:  pero gracias x la ayuda
<saeron_> hola
<saeron_> alguien sabe cual es el paquete para touchpAD QUE USA UBUNTU?
<saeron_> lo siento por las mayusculas
<saeron_> a sido un fallo
<saeron_> porfa los necesito para mi portatil
<Decepticon> saeron_: ehh como asi=? yo tengo una latop y coore bien desde q instale ubuntu
<Decepticon> algo le paso a la tuya
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu tienes saeron_?
<saeron_> yo no tengo ubuntu
<saeron_> pero quiero saber cual es ese paquete
<saeron_> antes tenia ubuntu
<Decepticon> ehhhhhh =????????????
<Decepticon> no entendi!
<saeron_> veras cuando tenia ubuntu mi touchpad admitia mas cosas de las que hace ahora
<saeron_> y quiero saber que paquete utiliza ubuntu
<Decepticon> cual es el fin =?
<saeron_> pues que mi touchpad pueda usar scroll
<saeron_> y que con dos dedos utilice el segundo bonton
<Decepticon> q sistema usas!
<saeron_> debian
<xangua> pregunta en el canal/foro de tu distro saeron_
<saeron_> es que en el de mi distro no saben por que mi distro no lo usa por defecto
<Decepticon> ahhh ya!
<saeron_> por eso pregunto aqui
<saeron_> que es la distro que conozco que lo usa
<Decepticon> yo lo q hago es buscar yua sea en foro de ubuntu
<Decepticon> o en el mismo google
<Decepticon> pones lo q necesitas
<xangua> si ubuntu te funciona sin problemas usa ubuntu saeron_
<Decepticon> y al final colocas ejm: debian 6 de 32 bits
<Decepticon> asi es mas preciso
<saeron_> no quiero usar de nuevo ubuntu
<saeron_> no por que sea malo
<saeron_> sino por que empieza a consumir demasiados recursos para mi portatil
<Decepticon> saeron_: es verdad, me ha pasado
<Decepticon> tuve q formatear la mia despues de 2 yeras
<Decepticon> jajajajaja
<Decepticon> 2 years = años
<Decepticon> pero cool
<Decepticon> intenta y veras
<Decepticon> regreso
<fzeta> iep!
<Oskar_Calvo> gente
<Oskar_Calvo> como permite que un usuario, que se conecta por ssh tenga sudo su?
<windec> abajo linux,ubuntu y todo el software libr
<windec> larga vida a ley SOPA((Stop Online Piracy Act)
<mimecar> windec: vas a dejar las tonterias?
<guampa> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<windec> para que destierren a los piratas de software,
<windec> a lo quebajan musica,sin pagar
<mimecar> curioso que te quejes tanto
<mimecar> cuando estas usando kde
<mimecar> en fin
<fxo_09> el ocio da para mucho
<fxo_09> como estan saludos desde chilito :D
<mimecar> hola fxo_09
<fxo_09> aun sigo sin resolver mi problema con un hp-pavilion
<fxo_09> ubuntu bien pero me di cuenta que no tenia sonido pueden ser muchas cosas pero no me hallo donde empezar
<mimecar> fxo_09: ¿versión de ubuntu?
<fxo_09> 11.04
<fxo_09> revise unos foros donde instalar los repositorios de alma - alsa mmm fue la semana pasada no recuerdo bn
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<fxo_09> lo hize pero aun nada
<fxo_09> si
<fxo_09> yo tengo ubuntu en mi pc
<fxo_09> un hp530
<fxo_09> y todo bien con todo actualizado asi ke solo repeti mis pasos con este
<fxo_09> pero me mato eso :D
<mimecar> usas Gnome o KDE?
<fxo_09> gnome
<mimecar> ya has comprobado que el volument esté subido en Gnome y la consola?
<fxo_09> mmm no, no lo he hecho
<fxo_09> si me enseñas prendo el pc en cuestion y lo veo
<mimecar> lo primero comprobar que en el altavoz de gnome está todo subido
<fxo_09> oka
<fxo_09> y como lo hago
<fxo_09> y como lo hago mimecar?
<fxo_09> para comprobar que en el altavoz de gnome está todo subido
<mimecar> botón derecho sobre el icono del altavoz
<fxo_09> ok
<fxo_09> en preferencias de sonido tengo dos opciones
<fxo_09> audio interno estereo analogico y rs880 audio device [radeon hd 4200] estereo digital (hdmi)
<fxo_09> marcada rs880
<fxo_09> ajajajaj lo arregleeeeeeee :d am so cool !!!!
<mimecar> mejor
<fxo_09> ke onda
<fxo_09> pille  un perfil con el cual la prueba de sonido si funcionaba
<fxo_09> pero aun asi el audio no funciona es decir puse un video ke grabe y no se escucha!!!
<fxo_09> pero si se ve!
<fxo_09> :/
<mimecar> con otros funciona?
<fxo_09> estoy viendo eso
<monster> hola buenas las tengan y mejor las pasen... alguno que entre sus conocimientos tenga claro cuanta potencia soporta una motherboard para la conexión de un ventilador
<mimecar> eso te lo dirá el manual de la placa
<monster> espero explicarme, compre un ventilador para mi pc, pero en el manual de la tarjeta madre no tiene indicaciones de potencia, o corriente para el ventilador. el ventilador es de .68 A que da una potencia de 8 y tantos watts
<monster> es una asus p5g41t-n lx
<monster> y como nunca le e puesto ventiladores extra a el gabinete no tengo otro de referencia, el ventilador es de marca NMB modelo 3612
<monster> ahora, para los que tengan ventiladores extra conectados directamente a la tarjeta madre, un venti de 8 Watts es normal? o es mucha potencia..
<mimecar> la fuente de alimentación tendrá la potencia que aguanta
<slakd> holas
<slakd> un favor alguien sabe cual es el usuario y contraseña para arrancar un live-cd de ubuntu?
<mimecar> slakd: ninguno
<slakd> q raroo no puedo entrar porque me pide esto
<slakd> es una version antigua...la 9.04
<mimecar> el live cd no tiene usuario que elegir
<mimecar> esa versión no tiene actualizaciones
<monster> mime el problema no es la fuente, si es que se lo quisiera conectar directamente, la fuente es de 600 watts, el problema es que quiero conectarlo a la tarjeta madre para aprovechar el control de velocidad, pero al no tener datos de la potencia máxima de la conexión estoy indeciso en conectarlo o no...
<mimecar> monster: donde has comprado el ventilador te podrán asesorar
<monster> slakd y si solo le das enter y ya sin poner nada, o prueba root y contraseña toor...
<slakd> ufa tampoco :(
<monster> mimecar de donde eres, yo soy de mex, y aqui no hay tiendas especializadas, por lo menos no en mi provincia y las "especializadas" las atienden unos pedantes que solo por que saber armar una pc se creen linus, o richard... o thomsom... o klaus... y lo unico que saben es reinstalar windows para solucionar los problemas...
<mimecar> alguna tienda seria tendrás
<monster> y mi problema es sencillo si el manual tuviera esos datos...
<monster> deja voy a las tiendas para ver que corrientes manejan los ventis, si no me va a tocar soldarle los cables directamente a un conector de 12V aunque no controle la velocidad.
<yarlo> hola, quiero saber como checo mis conexiones con nmap
<monster> slakd ubuntu ubuntu, ni asi entra...
<yarlo> es decir quiero saber que puertos tengo abiertos y cuales son los protocolos
<mimecar> yarlo: instala firestarter
<slakd> tampoco
<mimecar> slakd: ¿para que necesitas una versión tan antigua de ubuntu?
<yarlo> gracias por el tip el problema es que ya lo tengo instalado, y tengo un problemita
<yarlo> lo que quiero es saber que puerto tengo abierto y cerrarlo
<mimecar> ¿ya has consultado la página del manual?
<yarlo> lo checo a profundidad gracias
<monster> slakd en el usuario ubuntu en ese live es nada. solo le das enter
<monster> alguno es aficionado a la electrónica, que maneje programas en linux para este fin... recomendaciones comentarios enlaces buenos...
<slakd> monster: afortunadamente encontre mi live cd de la 10.04
<slakd> pude ingresar y recuperar mi grub, gracias x tu ayuda
<slakd> lo q pasa es que tengo esa version instalada. me gustaria actualizarla a una actual pero tengo tantas aplicaciones y cosas que no desearia configurarlas de nuevo
<monster> que le hiciste al arranque, como lo descompusiste...
<slakd> por reinstalar windows
<monster> digo y para que le instalas un virus... ya se para jugar...
<slakd> jeje a veces es necesario
<monster> como pa que... digo aparte de jugar no lo instalaría para nada... espero un día tengamos tantos juegos como en windows, digo aunque yo muy pocas veces juego... pero un reciden evil no me cairia mal
<slakd> en realidad lo instale, porque mi papa y mi hermana usan eso
<monster> a bueno, la fuerza de la costumbre... como las religiones...
<monster> en fin... un electronico precente...
<slakd> eh sip, que me sugieren para actualizar mi ubuntu 9.04 sin borrar mis aplicaciones y mantener mi home intacto?
<monster> no actualizar... no conozco otra forma... lo que puedes crear es un guion para que tome las configuraciones, instale lo que ocupas y ponga los locales automaticamente... pero de a que quede == ta &&%$ ¶¶
<Ramir00> quien usa AMSN?
<Ramir00> cuando le doy iniciar sesion desaparece
<Ramir00> ya lo reinstale, dos veces
<itxshell> Ramir00, y si usas otro software que haga lo mismo?
<itxshell> emesene por ejemplo
<Ramir00> ese, lo instale, pero no conecta nunca, ese no desaparece
<Ramir00> no entiendo siempre anduvo bien
<Ramir00> nunca dio problemas
<Ramir00> lo unico que se me ocurre, es que samba lo haya afectado
<itxshell> podria ser entonces otro el error ya que dos programas no te funcionan
<Ramir00> es lo unico raro que hice ultimamente
<itxshell> prueba con pidgin entonces
<Ramir00> itxshell pidgin funciona
<itxshell> claro
<Ramir00> pero no me gusta
<Ramir00> me gusta amsn
<itxshell> y los dos que mencione antes tambien
<Ramir00> hay un proceso que se llama wish8.5 cuando le doy iniciar desaparece
<Oskar_Calvo> buenas gente
<itxshell> buenas Oskar_Calvo
<tron-cerebelum> holaaaaaaa!
<Gaiax> Tukeke: hola amor
<Tukeke> Gaiax, pajuo
<Tukeke> Gaiax, que te pasa bruja
<Tukeke> Gaiax, abre cancha, pa echanos unos coñazos
<Gaiax> Tukeke: nene por ke me tratas asi?
<Gaiax> ke te hice?
<Tukeke> Gaiax, deja tu mariquera
<Gaiax> xD
<Tukeke> Gaiax, andas con unas vainas de gays
<Gaiax> Tukeke: mmg
<Ramir00> itxshell usas amns
<itxshell> no prefiero emesene
<Ramir00> que podra ser, que da error
<Ramir00> no hice nada raro
<Ramir00> cuando le doy iniciar muere el proceso wish8.5
<Ramir00> violacion de segmento sale en la consola
<itxshell> Ramir00, por que no vas a foro de ubuntu y posteas tus consultas
<itxshell> hay bastante informacion alli
<Ramir00> es mejor aca
<itxshell> man wish8.5
<_LoCo> y entonce
<_LoCo> que tal todos... de que se hablar por aca ¿?
#ubuntu-es 2012-01-05
<AzoteLogiko> buenas noches amigos
<AzoteLogiko> hay alguna forma de borrar las contraseñas que guarda Wicd ? (lo que creo que se llama key-ring o algo asi)
<AzoteLogiko> no soy capaz a conectarme a internet con wicd . he probado poniendo el router en wpa y tambien sin contraseña
<AzoteLogiko> sin embargo tengo otro equipo con ubuntu aqui al lado que se conecta perfectamente
<AzoteLogiko> la version que tengo es la 1.7 y de ubuntu la 11.10 si no me equivoco
<AzoteLogiko> alguna idea, por favor?
<orionman> hola  companeros....
<orionman> saludos
<orionman> hoy me surgio  una duda
<orionman> si alguien  sabe..
<orionman> funciona linux en computadoras  mac?
<fosco_> si
<orionman> o sea  sin problemas??
<orionman> igual  que  en una PC?
<fosco_> si, mas o menos
<orionman> alguna vez  lo provaste??
<fosco_> no
<orionman> y  como lo sabes  entonces?
<fosco_> sé muchas cosas que no he visto
<fxo_09> tengo estos dispositivos de audio: audio interno estereo analogico y rs880 audio device [radeon hd 4200] estereo digital (hdmi) // ajustado en .duplex funciona solo el conector demicrofono y el conector de parlantes/audifonos pero no los speakers del Pc :/ problemas de configuracion...? y como puedo arreglarlo? como siempre agradezco quien pueda hecharle un vistazo a este cachito  :D
<orionman> jejej  ok  pero  usas  una bola de  cristal o algo  asi entones
<fosco_> sé que saturno existe aunque no lo haya visto nunca
<fosco_> de la misma manera sé que existe una versión de debian para mac, aunque no la haya ejecutado nunca
<orionman> pero tengo  ubuntu,,,
<orionman> es   decir  que con ubuntu  quiza falle
<orionman> bueno  nada  aun no la compro
<orionman> vere  que  hago...
<orionman> bye
<fxo_09> tengo estos dispositivos de audio: audio interno estereo analogico y rs880 audio device [radeon hd 4200] estereo digital (hdmi) // ajustado en .duplex funciona solo el conector demicrofono y el conector de parlantes/audifonos pero no los speakers del Pc :/ problemas de configuracion...? y como puedo arreglarlo? como siempre agradezco quien pueda hecharle un vistazo a este cachito  :D
<ldleon_> exit
<Sickpana> ok, alguien puede ayudarme a instalar por red ubuntu...
<campuzpc> muy buenas
<campuzpc> muy buenas
<bandabardo> hola hola
<bandabardo> el irssi esta padre
<bandabardo> bastante retro
<bandabardo> para el irc
<campuzpc> como estas, d donde eres y q distro usas
<campuzpc> yo lo uso por android
<bandabardo> México D.F Ubuntu 11.10 Oneric Ocelot
<bandabardo> vale, tambien tengo android
<campuzpc> yo me quede con la 10.10
<bandabardo> muy estable tu distro
<bandabardo> muy rapida tmb
<campuzpc> el irc funciona perfect en el android en el ando chatiando
<bandabardo> fijate, que estuve jugando con FAUmachine
<bandabardo> nada mal ehhh
<bandabardo> instalando el windows xp version libree
<campuzpc> si es q tuve problemas con hardware en la version 11
<bandabardo> cortesia de los noruegos de TPB
<bandabardo> vale
<bandabardo> requiere mas aceleración
<bandabardo> para el unity
<bandabardo> pero puedes tener el unity 2d
<bandabardo> que tambien se ve genial
<campuzpc> no me funciona muy bien la tarjeta de tv y radio
<bandabardo> ok ok
<campuzpc> y a q te dedicas y q edad tienea
<bandabardo> es cierto, esta mal que no sea completamente libre los drivers de la maquina
<bandabardo> mira estoy estudiando mi 2da carrera
<campuzpc> lo.raro es q en la 10.10 me funciona perfecto todo
<bandabardo> estudio Licenciatura en Administraci{on de Empresas por la UVM Coyoacan
<bandabardo> tengo 26
<campuzpc> y la primera carrera
<bandabardo> Licenciatura en Estomatologia por parte de la UAM Xochimilco
<bandabardo> es divertido estar con esto de la virtualizaci{on
<campuzpc> muy bn yo soy ing d sistemas
<bandabardo> mas que nada para ejecutar todos los virus que puedas en un WIndows XP
<bandabardo> es divertido
<bandabardo> felicidades muy buena carrera !!!
<campuzpc> si estoy anonadado con esto
<bandabardo> de echo leia hace un rato que los amigos chinos dominaran al mundo en unos años
<campuzpc> jajjajajaja sii eso es lo mejor ver un winbug fallando
<bandabardo> y se requieren profesinales que hablen mandarin
<bandabardo> con una espectativa de encontrar trabajo de 100% de probabilidades
<bandabardo> esto de los chinos y su tecnologia
<bandabardo> lo que me pregunto.. que probabilidades tiene el software libre ??
<campuzpc> sii yo tambien supe d ese tema y ya algunas educaciones estan implementandolo
<bandabardo> en un mundo donde todos quieren ser chinos
<bandabardo> si esos chinos, sería conveniente aprender mandariín
<bandabardo> para los negocios
<campuzpc> mucho te cuento q yo doy un grano de arena con ese tema comparando $ y rendimiento a las empresas
<bandabardo> ok, suena bien
<bandabardo> linux es una maravilla
<bandabardo> ahorrando costes
<campuzpc> winbug es un monopolio y al final tiene mas desventajas  q ventajas sobre el soft libre solo es generar conciencias
<bandabardo> si, tu lo has dicho, es solo negocio
<bandabardo> es como lo del 2012 con mis amigos los Mayas
<campuzpc> ya q la mayoria desconocen del tema
<bandabardo> solo es ese rumor por que crea un mercado
<bandabardo> y ese mercado son empresas que estan generando negocios con esto del 2012
<bandabardo> winbug
<campuzpc> en empresas hago pruebas piloto con linux para demostrar sus ventajas
<bandabardo> a vale, suena bien
<campuzpc> winbug:windows
<bandabardo> claro, claro
<bandabardo> pero para esto se requiere un mercado bastante abierto para aceptar linux
<campuzpc> yo era muy win pero fui conociendo linux y ya es la hora q no dudaria en cambiarme
<bandabardo> México tiene renuancia a aceptar linux, por lo mismo, han echo contrastos multimillonarios con microsoft
<campuzpc> eso va en cada uno d nosotros es generar conciencias y dar a conocer sus grandes fortalezas ya q pocos las conocen
<bandabardo> por solo un ejemplo, el programa enlace de escuelas pulicas, usando windows xp la vida media de las computadoras y proyectores sensibles al tcto fue de 4 años
<bandabardo> y fue un desperdicio de dinero
<bandabardo> basicamente si, se desperdicia dinero en windows
<bandabardo> si claro, mas que nada esa conciencia te hace pensar
<bandabardo> pensar en que tu puedes hacerlo
<bandabardo> tu eres dueño de tu software y tu lo puedes modificar y reparar
<campuzpc> yo ando generando conciencia a todo y empece con mi familia ya casi todos usan ubuntu
<bandabardo> y aprendes
<bandabardo> fijate que tengo ganas de probar edubuntu
<bandabardo> a ver que tal, pero todavia no tengo hijos
<bandabardo> probablemente en unos años
<bandabardo> si ubutnu es un pan de dios
<campuzpc> pero lo puedes montar con el virtualbox
<bandabardo> a valee, claro que si
<bandabardo> mas que nada me agradan los juegos de windows
<campuzpc> ufff yo no lo cambio de todas maneras un placer tengo q dormirme mañana madrugo a trabajr
<bandabardo> eso yo creo es lo unico bueno
<bandabardo> vale
<bandabardo> nos vemos
<bandabardo> te paso mi facebook
<bandabardo> Bigardo MX
<campuzpc> pero la mayoria los emulo en linux
<bandabardo> ahh pero se necesita maquinon
<campuzpc> agregame si quieres campuzpc
<bandabardo> va
<bandabardo> ahora con gwibber
<campuzpc> ni tanto yo tengo un manual bueno de ubuntu
<campuzpc> para hacer varias cosas de todas maneras un placer cuidate agregame bye
<bandabardo> valeee
<bandabardo> bye
<brian998> hola! alguien me puede ayudar a instalar programas .tar.gz?
<brian998> me descargue tres programas .tar.gz
<brian998> y no se como instalarlos
<bandabardo> hola bro
<brian998> hola bandabardo
<brian998> =D
<bandabardo> el programa .tar.gz es como un zip
<brian998> ahm
<brian998> tengo que extraerlo?
<bandabardo> la forma mas segura de instalar un programa es por medio de
<bandabardo> synaptic
<brian998> no esta en synaptic
<brian998> lo baje de softonic
<bandabardo> dejame ver...mmmmm.......
<bandabardo> tendrías que descomprimirlo y usar la terminal para instalarlo con estos comandos:
<brian998> ya lo extraje
<bandabardo> .configure
<bandabardo> .make
<bandabardo> .install
<bandabardo> y lo que ves es una carpeta con muchos archivos
<bandabardo> no?
<bandabardo> tienes que presionar crt-alt-t
<brian998> si
<brian998> dirigirme a la carpeta
<bandabardo> si
<brian998> donde tengo las carpetas de los archivos
<brian998> para que voy
<brian998> ya estoy en la carpeta
<brian998> donde tengo las carpetas de los programas
<brian998> entonces doy .configure dentro de la carpeta?
<brian998> .configure: orden no encontrada
<bandabardo> es /configure
<bandabardo> ./configure
<bandabardo> perdon
<brian998> ok
<brian998> bash: ./configure: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<bandabardo> mmm....
<bandabardo> parece ser que necesitas navegar en la terminal con los comandos
<bandabardo> cd
<bandabardo> ls
<brian998> a ver
<bandabardo> si
<bandabardo> mira te explico
<bandabardo> cuando inicias el bash
<brian998> estoy dentro de la carpeta que extraje esta bien?
<bandabardo> si esta bien
<bandabardo> en modo grafico
<brian998> no, en la consola
<bandabardo> pero la terminal no sabe que estas en la carpeta
<brian998> brian@brian-desktop:~/Programas video/manslide-2.0.1$
<bandabardo> necesitas ingresar los comandos cd
<bandabardo> ok
<bandabardo> ok
<bandabardo> ahora ejecuta
<bandabardo> sudo -i
<bandabardo> ingresa tu pasword
<brian998> si
<brian998> me fui de ruta :p
<bandabardo> aunque es raro que tengas la carpeta ~/programas en raiz
<brian998> la puse yo
<brian998> :P
<brian998> la nombre asi
<brian998> es una nueva carpeta
<Mautematico> no está en raiz, "~" es "/home/miusuario", no? :)
<bandabardo> vale vale, stas en lo correcto
<bandabardo> tecleas cd /home/usuario/~/Programas videos/manslide-2.0.1
<brian998> ya
<bandabardo> ya que estes ahi tecleas ls -a
<bandabardo> y me dices que aparece
<brian998> root@brian-desktop:/home/brian/Programas video/manslide-2.0.1#
<bandabardo> ok
<bandabardo> ahora telceas ls -a
<brian998> si
<bandabardo> y me posteas lo que aparece
<brian998> .                mainfrm.ui      manslide_it.qm  moc_mainfrm.cpp
<brian998> ..               Manslide        manslide_it.ts  moc_tetrahedron.cpp
<brian998> BIB_ManSlide     manslide_ca.qm  manslide_nl.qm  player.cpp
<brian998> COPYING          manslide_ca.ts  manslide_nl.ts  qrc_interface.cpp
<brian998> Effects.txt      manslide_de.qm  manslide_pl.qm  render.cpp
<brian998> filebrowser.cpp  manslide_de.ts  manslide_pl.ts  swap.cpp
<brian998> icone.png        manslide_en.qm  Manslide.pro    tetrahedron.cpp
<brian998> Interface        manslide_en.ts  manslide_ro.qm  tetrahedron.h
<brian998> interface.qrc    manslide_es.ts  manslide_ro.ts  transitions.cpp
<brian998> magick.cpp       manslide_fi.qm  manslide_ru.qm  ui_mainfrm.h
<brian998> main.cpp         manslide_fi.ts  manslide_ru.ts
<brian998> mainfrm.cpp      manslide_hu.qm  manslide_sp.qm
<brian998> mainfrm.h        manslide_hu.ts  manslide_sp.ts
<Mautematico> tip: Puedes ponerlos en un paste (http://paste.ubuntu.com ) :)
<bandabardo> son todos ??
<brian998> si son todos
<brian998> gracias mautematico
<Mautematico> bandabardo: no aparece configure, verdad? :S es raro
<bandabardo> asi es
<brian998> uff
<bandabardo> debe estar en otra carpeta adentro
<brian998> quiero el programa para hacer un video con fotos
<brian998> pero es tan complicado hacerlo :S
<brian998> http://paste.ubuntu.com/793457/
<Mautematico> brian998: no desesperes :)
<brian998> tal vez ete mas comodo
<bandabardo> vale
<bandabardo> teclea
<bandabardo> ./Manslide
<bandabardo> ok....   :)
<brian998> como vuelvo a la carpeta anterior?
<bandabardo> simplemente oprime flecha arriba en la terminal
<bandabardo> y modificas la direccion
<brian998> si pongo la flecha arriba me pone lo ultimo que escribir
<brian998> ah
<brian998> pasa que entre x separado
<brian998> prmiero cd home
<brian998> desp cd brian
<brian998> xD
<brian998> queria ahora volver atras solo una carpeta
<brian998> porque entre a otra
<Mautematico> puedes volver un directorio "arriba" con
<Mautematico> cd ../
<brian998> ya, gracias =D
<Mautematico> y dos arriba con cd ../../ :)
<Mautematico> de nada
<brian998> ahora hago ./Manslide?
<bandabardo> si
<brian998> ./Manslide: error while loading shared libraries: libQtOpenGL.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<brian998> bueno gracias chicos
<brian998> adios :)
<Mautematico> Mi turno:
<Mautematico> Help!
<Mautematico> ¿Alguien sabe cuál es el repositorio PPA oficial de Mozilla?
<Mautematico> quiero instalar Firefox vía PPA
<ZMR> Mautematico, https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<Mautematico> gracias, ahora lo pruebo
<Mautematico> :D
<Mautematico> ZMR: ya tenía ese repositorio, pero algo anda mal. Mira:
<Mautematico> Agrego el repositorio (me dice que ya lo tengo, y que no será modificado)
<Mautematico> sudo apt-get update me muestra esto:
<Mautematico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/793481/
<ZMR> a ver
<Mautematico> luego, si intento instalar Firefox, instala la versión 8 (que es la que está en los repositorios de canonical)
<Mautematico> ¿alguna idea? :)
<ZMR> que version de ubuntu esta usando?
<Mautematico> 11.10
<ZMR> esa no es oneiric, creo
<ZMR> sigo usando 10.04 btw :)
<Mautematico> :)
<Mautematico> Una muy buena. Me enamoré de GNOME 2
<Mautematico> pero sí, la 11.10 es oneiric. La 11.04 es maverick
<ZMR> Mautematico, pruebe esto a ver
<ZMR>         * sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-security/ppa
<ZMR>         * sudo apt-get update
<ZMR>         * sudo apt-get install firefox
<Mautematico> umm
<Mautematico> pasó esto
<Mautematico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/793484/
<ZMR> perdon, me tengo q ir
<Mautematico> bueno, quizás el repositorio no está listo para oneiric
<ZMR> se fue la luz y estoy con ups
<ZMR> :S
<Mautematico> no hay problema, también yo :)
<Mautematico> hasta luego
<Mautematico> gracias
<azazl> este error me aparece cuando intento actualizar de 10.04 a 10.10
<azazl> http://pastebin.com/dkq0cYeS
<azazl> alguien me puede ayudar
<azazl> E:Couldn't configure pre-depend x11-common for x11-xkb-utils, probably a dependency cycle
<azazl> puedo desinstalar x11-xkb-utils?
<azazl> solucionado!!
 * guampa is away: I'm busy
 * guampa is away: I'm busy
<hashashin> nas
<txomon|home> buenas
<Xago> sigo con problemas con la tarjeta eth0, a pesar de haber realizado el ajuste para ser administrada nuevamente por el netwok-manager, esta continúa intetando conectarse localmente y no me deja administrarla. La edité manualmente otra vez, y parece que se volvió loca :o
<Guest72782> hola
<lbo22> que tal?
<lbo22> saludos a todo el mundo!
<lbo22> alguien esta?
<lbo22> hola
<lbo22> alguna persona?
<guampa> lbo22 plantea tu consulta
<Decepticon> buenas
<Decepticon> AuxilioooooooooooooooooooooooO!!!!!!!!!!!!! q alguien me ayude
<Decepticon> necesito desinstalar de raiz de 0 a wine
<Decepticon> lo hago y no se desinstala
<Decepticon> como hago! ya q necesito instalar otro programa q usa guindouxxx y tengo instalado una version + vieja
<fosco_> ponerse ubuntu para ejecutar programas de windows no me parece muy inteligente
<guampa> Decepticon, borra el directorio .wine en tu home
<Decepticon> ok
<Decepticon> y los programas alli se borraran ¿_
<Decepticon> ¿_
<Decepticon> =?
<guampa> si
<Decepticon> guampa: ok!
<Decepticon> voy t aviso
<decepticon> buenas
<Luis___> Muy buenos dias
<Luis___> una consulta, tengo Ubuntu en una maquina virtual, como hago para colocar 2 ips a la conexión puente
<nipolar> Buenas...
 * chamangt saluda ø/
<chamangt> alguien a usado ndiswrapper
<chamangt> estoy en lubuntu 11.10 y si me carga el driver
<chamangt> pero no se como hacer para que me cargue el driver automaticamente al iniciar el sistema
<chamangt> alguien me ayuda?
<arp-> agregalo en /etc/modules
<chamangt> arp-, solo eso?
<arp-> sep
<chamangt> arp-, ok gracias ;)
<arp-> verifica no tener ndiswapper en blacklist
<arp-> y anula el driver para linux
<arp-> en blacklist
<arp-> en caso que alla uno
<debsan> agredecido el flaco
<openplus> Buenas, existe para ubuntu un app que permita liberar memoria de uso de procesos bajo demanda y que sea lo mas similar a las app que se usan en android para esa funcion?
<mimecar> openplus: cuando cierras los programas se libera memoria
<openplus> no es asi en mi ubuntu poniendo top me encuentro muchas veces con todas las aplicaciones cerradas y con un uso de memoria de 1,6 gb
<mimecar> ya estas usando servidores raros como siempre?
<openplus> yb eso que tiene que ver con lo que pregunto?
<mimecar> si el programa está cerrado no te puede salir en top
<openplus> entonces los 1.6 gb de memoria usada en la ram ?
<mimecar> no se lo que tiene tu ordenador
<mimecar> pero el sistema siempre cachea la memoria
<openplus> un ubuntu 10.04
<openplus> la memoria cache es mas lenta y por eso no quiero que los procesos durmientes me coman la memoria ram inecesariamente
<Xkinder> hola a todos feliz año
<fosco_> openplus: el kernel gestiona la memoria de una manera muy eficiente, no te preocupes por eso a menos que veas el dusco duro que lee sin parar
<openplus> entonces por que en android son muy necesarias esas app ?
<mimecar> eso de "necesarias"...
<chilicuil> Xkinder: feliz año
<mimecar> puedes perder datos usando esas aplicaciones, tu mismo
<fosco_> openplus: en necesarias antes de gingerbread porque froyo no liberaba correctamente la memoria
<fosco_> pero eso es cosa de android, no tiene nada q ver con ubuntu
<fosco_> eran*
<openplus> ahora seria posible instalarle a mi tablet un ubuntu o lubuntu?
 * chilicuil cree que es muy probable
<openplus> pero con el teclado virtual tendria algun inconveniente si pudiera instalarle un lubuntu al tablet?
<fosco_> aun no es posible instalar ubuntu de forma nativa
<fosco_> hay terminales que pueden simularlo
<fosco_> por ejemplo en mi HTC Desire S puedo ejecutar una imagen modificada de ubuntu
<openplus> a la tablet le puedo conectar un raton pero no se si lubuntu dispone de un teclado virtual analogo al usado en android
<fosco_> olvida de momento lo de ubuntu en el tablet
<openplus> fosco hay un portatil llamado hercules coffe o algo parecido que en realidad usa un procesador arm cortex 8 y usa un ubuntu preinstalado
<fosco_> puedes oir un millon de historias
<fosco_> pero la respuesta corta a tu pregunta es NO, no puedes poner ubuntu en tu tablet
<chilicuil> aunque dentro de poco se supone que si, /me cree que no en menos de 2 liberaciones
<openplus> este es el portatil con un arm cortex 8 trabajando con ubuntu: http://www.zps.es/tienda/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=165
<openplus> ese ubuntu es una edicion especia que podria servir para las tablets arm?
<ariesam> Regalan 50 computadoras en una escuela en Bolivia con Ubuntu. Bien por los niños.
<Luis___> una consulta, tengo Ubuntu en una maquina virtual, como hago para colocar 2 ips a la conexión puente
<mimecar> me parece que solo puedes usar una IP
<Luis___> lei algo de subinterfaces
<Luis___> alguien sabe donde encuentro información de configuración de subinterfaces en Ubuntu 10
<AzoteLogiko> buenas tardes amigos.
<AzoteLogiko> estoy intentando conectarme a mi router por wifi con clave WPA. La contraseña es correcta, pero me da error diciendo que es incorrecta. Sin embargo, si le quito el pass al router, entonces entro bien. Uso Ubuntu 11.10
<AzoteLogiko> alguna idea por favor?
<fosco_> la contraseña tiene algun caracter extendido? ñ, acentos...
<guampa> Luis___: subinterfaces?
<AzoteLogiko> hola fosco_ , que va. la contraseña es: PANASONIC , asi, en mayusculas
<fosco_> y la pones igual en mayusculas?
<AzoteLogiko> puedo entrar sin problemas desde el movil o desde otro ordenador con ubuntu 10.04
<AzoteLogiko> si
<fosco_> entonces puede ser que alguna actualización haya quitado el soporte WPA al driver de tu wifi
<fosco_> mira con lspci el modelo exacto y buscalo en google
<fosco_> no sería el primer caso
<AzoteLogiko> eso tiene sentido ...
<AzoteLogiko> vale, voy a buscar eso
<Luis___> gracias por contestar guampa, tengo un maquina virtual Ubuntu, corriendo en VirtualBox, y quiero que funcione dentro de una LAN basada en windows, la configuracion de red del resto de pcs es 10.30.38.x y 192.168.1.x
<guampa> te conviene usar host-only
<guampa> eso te va a armar un switch ethernet virtual con dos placas, una que pertenece al host y otra al huesped
 * chilicuil cree recordar que host-only solo sirve para comunicarse entre el huesped y el host
 * mimecar piensa igual que chilicuil
 * guampa usa host only y provee acceso a otras redes al huesped igualmente
<guampa> supongan que el host es ubuntu
<guampa> porque ES ubuntu no???
<guampa> pones la placa virtual que queda del lado del host, como gateway en el huesped
<guampa> habilitas routeo, nat o bridging del lado del host y listo
<guampa> en un host windows es mas o menos parecido, un poco mas aparatoso tal vez pero basicamente lo mismo
 * chilicuil no ha entendido la explicacion, aunque le parece interesante
<guampa> es exactamente lo mismo que si el switch y las placas fueran fisicas, imaginate ese escenario
<guampa> tendrias el host (que seria simplemente un router), conectado con una placa a su red, y con otra placa a un switch separado
<guampa> y en ese switch separado la otra computadora (el huesped)
<guampa> todo se reduce a reenviar trafico entre las dos placas/redes para el router
<AzoteLogiko> fosco, la tarjeta es una atheros ar9285. donde podria encontrar el soporte wpa ?
<Luis___> el escenario es este, quiero implementar un Servidor Proxy en una maquina virtual con Ubuntu, el host esta en windows. Mi red tiene dos IPs la configuracion 10.30.38.x es para red cableada y 192.168.1.x es para wifi (esto agregado en opciones avanzadas)
<guampa> que placa le da acceso a internet al host?
<chilicuil> guampa: eso lo entiendo, lo que no entiendo es como asignar las 2 ips a la misma interfaz (que seria el router)
<guampa> el host usa dos ips porque tiene dos placas fisicas
<guampa> una wireless y otra ethernet
<guampa> o no?
<Luis___> mi maquina virtual se conecta a internet a traves de un conexion puente
<chilicuil> y quiere que la maquina virtual haga el proxy para ambas conexiones
<guampa> los clientes de ese proxy quien seria? solo el host?
<guampa> suponiendo que sea el host el cliente del proxy en el huesped, con una sola conexion host-only podrias armarlo. Tambien podes dejarle el acceso a internet actual al huesped, que no importa si es bridge, NAT o lo que sea, y simplemente habilitar una host only EXTRA
<Luis___> lo que quiero saber si se puede colocar IPs de dos clases (A y C) a una conexion puente
<guampa> ya no hay clases de IP
<guampa> atende, si vos no queres tocar la conexion del huesped a internet
<guampa> podes hacerlo perfectamente
<guampa> solo agrega una NUEVA placa, host only
<guampa> y sobre esa conexion te comunicas al proxy en el huesped
<guampa> suponete que la host only del lado del huesped le pones 10.0.0.1/30 y a la del lado del host 10.0.0.2/30 (esta mascara solo te permite dos hosts)
<guampa> pones al squid a escuchar en esa placa virtual en el huesped, y en tu navegador del host pones como proxy 10.0.0.2
<guampa> la otra conexion no es necesaria que la toques si no queres
<guampa> SI quisieras, podrias hacer todo con una sola placa virtual host only igualmente
<guampa> pero es mas complicado
<guampa> mas de una ip por interfaz no se si soporta windows, puede ser dependiendo la version
<Luis___> la IP de mi access point es 192.168.1.1 y a traves de este se conectan tanto las pcs de LAN y las pcs con WIFI, entonces la configuracion de las pcs de LAN es IP:10.30.38.x, Mascara:255.0.0.0, Puerta de enlace:192.168.1.1
<chilicuil> puedo estar incorrecto, pero si 'ambas' redes tienen la misma puerta de enlace, no sera que se puedan ver entre ellas a traves del router?, es decir si desde una maquina cableada se hace ping a una inalambrica, deberia responder..., si responde, porque no simplemente poner la maquina virtual en modo puente, con una sola ip y usar esa ip para dar el servicio de proxy al resto de computadoras, independientemente de que esten o no cableadas
<guampa> estaba por preguntar eso mismo, si ya tenes comunicacion directa al huesped no veo porque la necesidad de mas nada
<guampa> ahora, si necesitas una manera de contactar al huesped que sea mas directa que con bridging, eso tiene que ser host only y ahi si tendrias que agregarle un adaptador extra
<Luis___> gracias chilicuil y guampa, creo que me estaba complicando la vida por tener otra vision
<guampa> por nada Luis___
<Vero2> hola todos, por favor necesito limpiar los cabezales de mi impresora Epson Stylus-C79, pero  no puedo encontrar ninguna aplicación para eso. Uso Ubuntu 11.10.
<Vero2> Ya probé instalar todo lo de CUPS y Gutenprint pero sigo sin poder usar  algo que sirva
<Crashbit> Alguno usa chromium ?
<Crashbit> Es que me abre los ficheros powerpoint con gdocs, y no le instalé la extensión de gdocs
<Crashbit> y me gustaría que los abriera con libreoffice
<fzeta> iep!
<Alchareo> Crashbit: busca soluinar eso desde el menu preferencias
<Alchareo> de chromium en la sección descargas
<Crashbit> Alchareo: en descargas no está
<Crashbit> Alchareo: esto me pasa al decirle abrir en vez de bajar
<Crashbit> si lo bajo, luego el nautilus ya me lo abre directamente con libreoffice
<Crashbit> el problema está al darle 'abrir" en el link del correo, que lo abre con gdocs
<Crashbit> Alchareo: estoy mirando que no sea un connector, pero no lo veo
<Crashbit> y extensión no es, aunque antes lo era, pero ahora no me sale ninguna extensión
<Alchareo> es que ahora lo de google docs viene embebido
<Crashbit> creo recordar que lo añadieron sin necesidad de añadir la extensión, pero el problema está en inhabilitarlo
<Crashbit> Alchareo: seps
<Crashbit> Hay una llamada remoting viewer, voy a ver que es
<Crashbit> un conector, quiero decir
<Alchareo> ok suerte
#ubuntu-es 2012-01-06
 * unknown Saludos!
<monster> hola a todos...
<matxinoa> hola a todos
<matxinoa> tengo un serio problema en mi ubuntu 11.10
<matxinoa> me parpadea la pantalla de vez en cuando
<matxinoa> y no se porque
<matxinoa> hace poco no me pasaba
<matxinoa> me ha empezado de repente
<matxinoa> y no para
<monster> trc o lcd, oled,
<monster> el monitor ya fue testeado en otro cpu.
<monster> es una lap, net
<matxinoa> monster, me estas hablando a mi?
<matxinoa> sobretodo empieza a parpadear mucho si abro firefox
<monster> tienes actualizado el sistema, el firefox también me dio problemas, mejor use el crom
<monster> ya ejecutaste el firefox desde la terminal para ver si te da un indicio, los controladores de la gráfica estan actualizados
<matxinoa> el firefox en otros pc nunca me ha dado problemas
<matxinoa> como puedo ssaber si los controladores de la grafica estan actualizados?
<matxinoa> antes no tenia ese problema, creo q empezo una vez q actualize algo
<matxinoa> al poner firefox en la terminal, me dice esto:
<matxinoa> (firefox:1913): Gtk-WARNING **: Imposible encontrar el motor de temas en la ruta al _modulo: «pixmap»,
<monster> en ubuntu esta una de drivers privativos,  un apt-get update y un apt-get upgrade nunca hace mal
<monster> ok, y si lo reistalas... o lo actualizas...
<monster> o esta actualizado..?
<mandarina> una ayuda
<monster> o que configuración o tema moviste? ninguno...
<matxinoa> voy a actualizar a ver q tal
<monster> dos ayuda... es un juego?
<mandarina> perdon me equivoque
<monster> Alguno conoce si es que existe el libro de COMO PROGRAMAR EN C/C++ DE DEITEIL, QUE NO SEAN FOTOCOPIAS...
<monster> es castellano?
<mandarina> NO
<mandarina> pero si el de programar en c
<mandarina> de denis
<mandarina> Richie
<mandarina> fotocopias :(
<monster> y ese es mas bueno que el mencionado anteriormente... claro ya se que richie lo escribió... pero
<monster> si que no sean fotocopias si no algún formato editable...
<monster> ??
<monster> Estoy transcribiendo el libro que mencione, por mejorar mi ortografía, pero no creo que sea un buen libro para eso, a si que si existe este libro, para dejar la transcripción y enfocarme a otro...
<mandarina> moster: muchacho te sirve uno que se llama Introduccion  la programacion con c
<mandarina> son como 375 paginas
<monster> tienes el enlace...
<guampa> mantengan el topico por favor
<monster> es de richie
<guampa> hay un canal para offtopic:
<guampa> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<mandarina> nooo
<monster> el topico? pero si aqui nadie dice nada...
<guampa> monster, ya
<mandarina> pasate
<monster> ye. ok me comporto...
<monster> ... ł ł ł
<german> tengo un pavilion dv4-2013la con ubuntu 11.04 y el audio solo sale por el jack de audio y no por los parlantes reinstale los repositorios de alsa-source y me tira este error for i in control postinst postrm ; do \
<german>  │         if [ -f debian/$i.orig ]; then \
<german>  │         mv -f debian/$i.orig debian/$i ; \
<german>  │         fi ; \
<german>  │         done
<guampa|2> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<german>  tengo un pavilion dv4-2013la con ubuntu 11.04 y el audio solo sale por el jack de audio y no por los parlantes reinstale los repositorios de alsa-source y me tira este error
<german> me tira error ... ke puedo hacer?
<german> help!!!!
<german> sorry por el flood no era la intencion
<guampa> porque cambiaste repos?
<german> por un foro que lo recomendaba
<xangua> un foro de debian¿...
<german> mmmm el comando era aptitude yo solo use apt-get
<guampa> german, probaste con las propiedades de sonido?
<german> si
<german> es decir use la opcion .duplex y es la unica ke se escucha
<german> pero por el jack de audio no por los parlkantes del pc
<german> ya estoy desesperado si alguien tiene algo ke decir ... agradezco enormemente
<guampa> pero ahi ya estas directamente editando .asoundrc ?
<german>  tengo un pavilion dv4-2013la con ubuntu 11.04 y el audio solo sale por el jack de audio y no por los parlantes reinstale los repositorios de alsa-source y me tira este error
<arp-> alsa?
<arp-> ubuntu usa pulseaudio
<arp-> anda al panel de control de Pulseaudio (al mixer) y cambia la salida
<arp-> ..
<unknown> Jey!!
<unknown> Necesito ayuda con el Skype! Actualizé la hora y fecha en mi pc y al parecer eso dañó a el Skype. No puedo ver lo que me escriben ni lo que escribo.
<unknown> Alguno me pudiera ayudar con eso?
<txomon> hay alguien que me pueda ayudar con vino ?
<txomon> vino = VNC server incluido en gnome
<txomon> vino = VNC server incluido en gnome?
<txomon> m4v, andas x ahi?
<jesuselifelet> alguien se a conectado con la banda ancha con ubuntu?
<Tiffon> nas
<Guest63109> hola
<Lobo_> buenas!!
<slot2> Hola,  cual de estos consejos para acelerar ubuntu no seria la mas recomendable ? : http://paraisolinux.com/como-mejorar-la-velocidad-de-ubuntu/
<slot2> .
<Guest47441> hola a todos, me sucede q al cerrar firefox e intentar abrir de nuevo no me deja, me dice q la aplicación esta en curso y tengo q ir a "monitor de sistemas" y cerrar el firefox-bin para poder abrir con normalidad
<Guest47441> pq sucede esto?
<Guest47441> y no hablo de abrir y cerrar de inmediato
<Guest47441> es q el proceso se queda corriendo aunque cierre el navegador
<Guest47441> alguna idea de pq pasa?
<mimecar> tendrás alguna extensión que no funciona bien
<Guest47441> a q te refieres con extensión que no funciona bien, podrias ser un poco mas especifico mimecar
<mimecar> tienes extensiones en tu firefox?
<Guest47441> no
<Crashbit> mimecar: usas chromium ?
<mimecar> Crashbit: no, no me gusta mucho
<Crashbit> mimecar: ok
<mimecar> Guest47441: abre el navegador de archivos, renombra la carpeta .mozilla y prueba de nuevo
<Guest47441> ni extensiones, ni pluggins ni nada que pueda dejar el proceso activo cuando cierro
<Guest47441> ok mimecar voy a intentar con eso
<mimecar> cierra antes firefox
<Guest47441> ok
<Guest47441> vale parece q va bien, me gustaría si alguien sabe si la 3.6.24 es la ultima versión del navegador
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> y dentro de poco la versión 3.6 dejará de tener actualizaciones
<mimecar> Guest47441: la última es la 9.01
<Guest47441> es q algunas páginas como facebook por ejemplo se ven mal, no se si es el navegador o la gráfica pero me extraña que sea la gráfica pq todo va bien incluso tengo compiz funcionando sin problemas
<mimecar> estas usando un navegador antiguo
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<Guest47441> tengo la 10.04 LTS, tengo soporte hasta 2013, he probado la nueva en live cd y no me gusta el gestor de ventanas q tiene
<Guest47441> no se supone q tb debería actualizar el navegador?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> tendrás actualizaciones de seguridad pero no de programas
<Guest47441> ok y como actualizo el navegador, tengo q descargar el nuevo desde la pagina oficial?
<mimecar> de esa forma o instalando un repositorio externo que lo tenga
<Guest47441> voy a mirar en la pagina oficial a ver si es .deb y no me da mucho
<Guest47441> mimecar una cosa mas, la ultima versión con el tema de que ya no es gnome 2 y tal, exige mas a la gráfica el nuevo entorno de escritorio
<Guest47441> es q tengo una nvida de 512 megas de las antiguas
<mimecar> ubuntu 11.10 lleva gnome 3
<Guest47441> y no se si tirara bien
<mimecar> descarga el live cd y lo pruebas
<Guest47441> ya lo he probado pero sin ningun tipo de efectos
<Guest47441> y ya te digo no es por grafica es q el gestor de ventana me parece muy raro
<mimecar> puedes usar también Gnome-shell como gestor de ventanas
<Guest47441> pero a parte me preocupaba un poco el tema de querer ponerlo mas bonito y q no tirase
<mimecar> gnome 2 solo tendrá actualizaciones de seguridad en el futuro
<Guest47441> bueno lo mirare mas en profundidad, gracias por tu ayuda mimecar
<Guest47441> saludos
<Alerkrerk> hola
<mimecar> ok
<Alerkrerk> tengo un problema con los repositorios de ubuntu 11.10
<Alerkrerk> estoy en una de las netbooks del programa conectar igualdad que venia con ubuntu 10.04, lo actualize y el source.list se lleno bastante. lo revise despues de que en la consola saliera que habia entradas duplicadas. un amigo me recomendo que borrara todo y creara uno desde esta pagina http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<Alerkrerk> lo hice pero creo que no funciono bien
<mimecar> por qué has quitado los repositorios originales?
<Alerkrerk> porque despues de actualizar desde 10.04 a 11.10 el terminal me decia que habia entradas repetidas
<Alerkrerk> y cuando mire el sources.list estaba muy lleno
<mimecar> pon en pastebin la salida de
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<Alerkrerk> http://pastebin.com/TwRc9MUD
<mimecar> tienes varias cosas de launchpad
<mimecar> ¿donde aparece el problema?
<Alerkrerk> Ign no significa ignorado?
<mimecar> no lo se, pero no me parece
<Alerkrerk> a bueno... yo supuse que no estaban funcionando por esas siglas
<mimecar> te da errores al instalar programas?
<Alerkrerk> no he probado de instalar ninguno ya que esto es reciente
<Alerkrerk> ahora pruebo de instalar uno y comento
<Alerkrerk> bueno acabo de bajar e instalar correctamente una aplicacion
<Alerkrerk> asique supongo que fueron prejuicios mios nomas
<Alerkrerk> muchas gracias mimecar y disculpas por las molestias
<monster> no entendí...
<Ignacio> Hola, Que les dejo reyes ;)
<Crashbit> Mucho Ubuntu
<Ignacio> Jajaja
<Ignacio> A mi me dejo Un monitor ;S
<monster> que seria mejor comprar, otro monitor o un monitor mas grande??
<arp-> depende el uso
<mimecar> depende
<arp-> ja
<monster> pues no soy profecional en nada de compus, pero me gusta probar todo el soft que me encuentro..
<mimecar> en eso no interviene mucho el monitor
<arp-> y we
<arp-> entonces?
<arp-> que te lo impide
<monster> tengo uno de 27, y me parec pequeño
<arp-> a we
<arp-> si 27" te parece chico..
<arp-> tengo un amigo que tiene un TV LCD de 42"
<arp-> lo usa para la PC
<arp-> x HDMI
<arp-> pero we...
<monster> suertudote tu amigo
<arp-> el lo usa para jugar tambien
<arp-> yo tengo un Led de 42"
<arp-> un TV, tambien tiene HDMI
<arp-> mi padre lo usa para jugar
<arp-> con la notebook
<arp-> pero usarlo para trabajar con la PC.. me pierdo un poco en la dimension que tiene
<monster> yo no juego en la pc, desde los 96 me parece no juego mas que ocasionalmente en un ps de unos amigos. y soy pesimo
<arp-> entonces no le veo mucho sentido
<arp-> 27" es un gran tamaño
<arp-> para usar solo soft
<mimecar> si eres un usuario normal y tienes un monitor de 27...
<arp-> el estandard que se maneja es 22-24"
<arp-> iamgiante con 27"
<arp-> estas por encima de lo comun..
<arp-> muy comodo
<SergioMeneses> mimecar, \o
<mimecar> hola SergioMeneses
<mimecar> ya he visto que se han apuntado más personas
<arp-> necesito una version mas actual de wireshark
<arp-> el hecho es que el de los repos de ubuntu es medio viejo
<arp-> y si bajo el source y lo  compilo
<arp-> funciona inestable
<arp-> que dilema
<monster> bueno en ocasiones lo huso para el gimp y el inkscape... kdevelop... no mas a y el solitario. je
<SergioMeneses> arp-, usa el ppa http://ubuntuguide.net/install-wireshark-network-protocol-analyzer-in-ubuntu-11-04-from-ppa
<arp-> a ver
<SergioMeneses> solo es que actualices normalmente y mantienes la version mas resiente
<arp-> que version es?
<SergioMeneses> reciente
<arp-> ok
<SergioMeneses> arp-, te monta la ultima
<arp-> tengo que desintalar el mio?
<xangua> arp-: usa un ppa¿
<SergioMeneses> arp-, no
<SergioMeneses> :)
<arp-> no
<arp-> el del repo comun
<administrador__> Alguien puede ayudarme, instale el samba y todo bien y ahora instale su parte grafica, me pide mi contraseña para iniciar, pero no aparece nada. :(
<mimecar> SergioMeneses: ok, ahora lo miro
<SergioMeneses> arp-, dale un sudo apt-cache search wireshark
<arp-> a ver
<SergioMeneses> mimecar, eso eso!... hay como 3 personas mas q no se han apuntado pero ya confirmaron
<SergioMeneses> arp-, hay te dice que version esta en los repos
<arp-> no dice
<arp-> :S
<arp-> tengo instalado el del repo comun
<arp-> lo desintalo
<arp-> y pongo el PPA
<arp-> http://ubuntuguide.net/install-wireshark-network-protocol-analyzer-in-ubuntu-11-04-from-ppa
<arp-> ese es?
<xangua> con agregar el repositorio basta, solo se actualiza
<arp-> uso el apt-add-repository?
<administrador__> instale el samba y todo bien y ahora instale su parte grafica, me pide mi contraseña para iniciar, pero no aparece nada :( una ayudita
<arp-> ok
<arp-> hice: sudo apt-add-repository http://ubuntuguide.net/install-wireshark-network-protocol-analyzer-in-ubuntu-11-04-from-ppa
<arp-> :S
<SergioMeneses> xangua, tambien! :D
<arp-> listop
<arp-> Version: 1.4.6-1
<administrador__> instale el samba y todo bien y ahora instale su parte grafica, me pide mi contraseña para iniciar, pero no aparece nada :( una ayudita por favor
<monster> ł~~ jaja
<arp-> Lua: Error during loading:  [string "/usr/share/wireshark/init.lua"]:45: dofile has been disabled
<arp-> bu
<arp-> eso da cuando ejecuto con Sudo el programa
<arp-> we
<monster> ł~~ amm
<SergioMeneses> administrador__, esa contraseña es la contraseña de root
<SergioMeneses> si no creaste otro usuario
<administrador> posibles causas por que no puedo ejecutar la parte grafica del samba alguna idea.
<xkinder> hola buenos dias a todos
<xkinder> hola
<guampa> hola xkinder
<xkinder> una pregunta esque perdi mi password de entrada a mi nick de irc
<fzeta> iep! buenas....
<xkinder> ya busque y encontre para reperarlo la siguiente instruccion
<xkinder> instruccion msg nickserv sendpass
<xkinder> pero no me manda el password a mi correo
<xkinder> algien que me pueda ayudar a recuperar el pass de favor
<guampa> xkinder: unite a #freenode y pregunta a los opers de la red ahi
<xkinder> ablan español de casualidad?
<txomon|home> yo si
<xkinder> me refiero si en ese canal ablan español en el · de freenode
<txomon|home> xkinder, pero di "I lost my password"
<guampa> xkinder, anda si tenes algun problema yo te ayudo
<xkinder> ok
<txomon|home> I usa translate.google.com
<xkinder> ok gracias
<xkinder> voy al canal
<exio4> xkinder: de donde sos?
<xkinder> a de mexico
<xkinder> guampa, gracias
<exio4> ok
<guampa> por nada xkinder
<xkinder> yo no savia que ahy estaban los mermero mero que administravan la cuentas
<guampa> si cualquier cosa de temas de la red los hablas ahi
<guampa> alguna persona que hable español suele haber es un canal bastante grande
<xkinder> pero temas en general ? de cualquier tipo de re cosas de compus?
<exio4> xkinder: /msg alis help list
<guampa> yo dije temas en general o "temas de la red" ?
<exio4> Es el bot de freenode para buscar canales
<exio4> guampa: lol
<xkinder> aa ok
<xkinder> gracias
<xkinder> a todos
<xkinder> clear
<Decepticon> buenas
<Decepticon> ayuda con wine x favor
<Decepticon> estoy tratando de quita el rosetta 3.5 de wine y instalar el 3.4.7 y no me deja
<Decepticon> ya lo borre de la unidad c dentro de wine y todavaia sigue alli
<itxshell> Decepticon,  te funciona bien el rosetta stone ?
<Decepticon> + o -
<Decepticon> porq coore pero a la hora de iniciar la clase se queda buscando
<exio4> Decepticon: ok, dme k herror t d
<Decepticon> nunca llega la parte de oir la clase
<wicope> el acceso directo se borra aquí: /home/usuario/.local/share/applications/wine/Programas
<exio4> Decepticon: k n t dja?
<Decepticon> nada!  supuestamente lo quita pero no lo hace\
<guampa> exio4: podes escribir bien
<Decepticon> desde wine lo estoy quitando donde dice quitar o desinstalar programa
<exio4> guampa: ok ¬_¬
<Decepticon> despues sale la version 3.5 disk licencia de english level 1 o activated products
<Decepticon> remuevo el lenguaje \ haber si es eso!
<arp-> Decepticon:
<arp-> y ahora que te pasa?
<arp-> Decepticon: , siempre decepcionado
<arp-> :P
<Decepticon> arp-: nada! ubuntu no me quiere
<exio4> Decepticonando (?)
<Decepticon> sera xq soy de otra via lactea
<mimecar> o que no estas usando un programa de ubuntu
<Decepticon> va
<Decepticon> ya quite el idioma
<Decepticon> voy nuevamente a quitar roseta
<arp-> pero
<arp-> cuale s el problema?
<Decepticon> hablando de Rosetta es q el martes empezo a trabajar en un canal aqui en Panama en un nuevo programa de TV una chica disk Rosetta
<itxshell> Decepticon,  desde el cd te lo lee bien
<Decepticon> esta como se quiere
<itxshell> es que a mi me da problemas
<arp-> ni idea
<Decepticon> descendencia  cubana y europea hay Dios q nena
<Decepticon> pues bien ya lolo quite
<Decepticon> se queda alli y automaticamente lo abre
<mimecar> Decepticon: sabes que los logs son públicos verdad?
<Decepticon> logs ! ehhhhhhhhhh ni idea q es eso=?
<arp-> logs
<txomon|home> Decepticon, que todo queda grabado para siempre
<Decepticon> es algo de rosetta
<arp-> un registro textual
<mimecar> Decepticon: todo lo que pones saldrá en google
<txomon|home> y es público
<Decepticon> ahh si!
<Decepticon> cool pues
<Decepticon> jajjaa
<Decepticon> oye salio d nuevo
<Decepticon> y en c lo habia borrado y q va
<Decepticon> sale, es como si no se borro, me siento caminando en circulos
<mimecar> crea una máquina virtual
<Decepticon> nooo! eso no lo quiero hacer
<Decepticon> xq rosetta no crea un software con linux
<mimecar> cuando la gente se lo compre se lo pensarán
<Decepticon> con guindouxxx 7 corrio bien, parecia un BMW en una autopista de deutschland
<exio4> Decepticon: Pues usa windows
<Decepticon> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! no eso no
<exio4> que tanto hay, si terminas usando 3023 cosas de windows?
<mimecar> te has silenciado tu solo
<exio4> jajajaja
<mimecar> 2 minutos castigado
<exio4> pobre
<arp-> en peritencia..
<arp-> sobre el maiz
<arp-> :P
<mimecar> ya puedes hablar
<Decepticon> no entendi!
<Decepticon> xq nadie hablaba=?
<txomon|home> mimecar, que tal te entiendes con el ingles de bugs? es que me han puesto un comentario en un bug, y no estoy seguro a que se refiere
<mimecar> Decepticon: te has silenciado al escribir tantas letras
<mimecar> pon el enlace txomon|home
<lgaa> http://www.bbc.co.uk/mundo/noticias/2012/01/120105_video_click_tecnologia_lh.shtml
<txomon|home> mimecar, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=658550
<Decepticon> ahhhhhhhhh! esa es otra de las tantas trabas q hay aqui, esta vaina parece Cuba o q!
<mimecar> Decepticon: no, son normas de comportamiento
<mimecar> pasa lo mismo si pegas muchas líneas de texto
<Decepticon> pero no dije nada malo!
<txomon|home> no entiendo lo ultimo
<txomon|home> Decepticon, es para no saturar
<Decepticon> es culpa del but o algo asi,
<arp-> flood
<txomon|home> Decepticon, se hace muy dificil leer si es mucho seguido
<Decepticon> como se llama el q dice: etc etc y no soy inteligente solo soy un bot
<txomon|home> ubotu-fr
<mimecar> kubot:
<Decepticon> kubot, ese mismo tiene la culpa d todo
<kubot> Decepticon: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<mimecar> Decepticon: eres tu el que ha escrito noo con tantas letras
<Decepticon> kubot:  tu mismo eres el culpable
<Decepticon> jajajaja
<txomon|home> mimecar, con lo de downstream bug, se refiere a que haga los comentarios en ese bug?
<Decepticon> kubot: debes ser autobuut
<kubot> Decepticon: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<mimecar> txomon|home: dice que el parche aún existe en esa versión de vino
<exio4> vino
<Decepticon> entonces
<exio4> wine! xD
<Decepticon> rosetta no se quita
<mimecar> me parece que si txomon|home
<txomon|home> exio4, vino
<Decepticon> el wine me da problemas
<Decepticon> no se q pasa!
<txomon|home> !ayuda Decepticon
<kubot> Decepticon: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<mimecar> comprueba si está soportado en wine el programa Decepticon
<Decepticon> si lo aguanta
<Decepticon> kubot:  x fin dices otra cosa
<kubot> Decepticon: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<Decepticon> jajaja
<Decepticon> wine
<Decepticon> corre el rosetta
<mimecar> donde pone eso Decepticon?
<Decepticon> pero no corre la clase, instala el idioma, me registro con mi usuario y todo chevere
<txomon|home> Decepticon, el bot es para automatizar respuestas y explicaciones
<mimecar> Decepticon: en que parte de la web de wine dice que ese programa funciona?
<Decepticon> dicen en foros
<Decepticon> hasta con fedora corre
<Decepticon> increibe pero cierto
<Decepticon> yo lo vi con estos ojos
<mimecar> pon enlaces
<Decepticon> chuzo
<Decepticon> eso fue hace dias, no los tengo, pero me ayudo mucho pero se viene a caer ya en lo ultimo.
<exio4> Decepticon: Busca en el historial
<mimecar> si usas los CD's originales del programa te funcionará
<mimecar> en caso de problemas manda un correo a la empresa
<Decepticon> mimecar:  osea, todo lo q bajo es pirata! hablando d eso tengo piratas del caribe 4 en bluray
<mimecar> Decepticon: entonces sigue buscando en foros
<Decepticon> del k-rajo, ohh penolope Cruz y las sineras
<Decepticon> ni modo!
<Decepticon> sera
<Decepticon> capaz q tendre q instalar el windows ese
<exio4> !warez
<kubot> Discusiones de piratería u otra práctica de dudosa legalidad no son bienvenidos en los canales de Ubuntu, por favor abstenete de estos temas en #Ubuntu-es. Esto incluye links de descarga de software, vídeo o música.
<exio4> Decepticon: para ti es el facto anteriorç
<exio4> Decepticon: para ti es el facto anterior *
<Decepticon> exio4:  no entendi!
<mimecar> Decepticon: si en los foros les funciona preguntales como lo hacen funcionar
<Decepticon> sera!
<Decepticon> vere q hace!
<Decepticon> voy a almorzar
<Decepticon> ojala fuera con Rosetta Bornadea\
<Decepticon> dios, q mujer
<Decepticon> saludosssssssssssssssssssssss, me fui
<amonxz> exio4: yudeme con mi ubuntu, no puedo instalar nada via centro de descargas y el apt-get update o upgrade no funciona
<mimecar> luego se quejará que el bot le silencia
<mimecar> amonxz: ¿versión de ubuntu?
<exio4> amonxz: que error tira? pasa por pastebin la salida de apt-get update
<Emerling> amonxz verifica que tu repositoriode servidores local este funcionando. cambialo a servidores principal, o si está en principal usa servidores de tu pais
<amonxz> mimecar: mi coneccion con el servidor se perdio por causas que desconozco
<txomon|home> amonxz, funcionó?
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<amonxz> 11.10
<mimecar> pon en pastebin la salida de => sudo apt-get update
<amonxz> disculpemenme no he podido leer nada porque mi coneccion con el servidor se ve constantemente interrumpida
<amonxz> mimecar: ok
<TiMiDo> amonxz: que estas usando en tu serve ethernet o wifi?
<TiMiDo> *server
<MrK> Auxilio hoy debuto con Kubuntu y ando muy desorientado! necesito imprimir con una impresora conectada a otro equip[o que Corre Win Seven!
<amonxz> TiMiDo: wifi
<TiMiDo> MrK: leete esto https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/cups.html
<TiMiDo> o tambien samba
<TiMiDo> amonxz: ocupa la red de ethernet hasta verificar tus drivers de tu tarjeta.
<MrK> samba ? es posible en W7?
<TiMiDo> MrK: sabes lo que es samba?
<mimecar> samba se ejecuta en kubuntu
<amonxz> TiMiDo: el problema solo es en lo referente conexion en servidores irc, mi internet funciona bien
<TiMiDo> MrK: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba
<MrK> alguna vez lo escuche hace mucho tiempo cuando las primeras distro linux, supe que era una forma o protoculo para compartir archiuvos en linux
<TiMiDo> hay tienes todo
<TiMiDo> amonxz: ah okey pense que tenias problemas de hardware.
<TiMiDo> ;
<TiMiDo> hay te sale todo sobre samba MrK
<MrK> timido dime para no dar vueltas, al menos en w7 me funciona asi tengo que instalar drivers en todo los equipos que usen la impresora, corrije si estoy errado pero samba elimina esa necesidad>
<TiMiDo> MrK: leete el link que te pase hay te expliqua toda pregunta acerca de samba
<TiMiDo> ahora si eres flojo, san google es tu amigoo
<MrK> okis, consultaba por que mi impresora cero soporte linux
<MrK> al menos en forma oficial
<perikan1> hola a todos, mi primera experiencia ubuntu, esto es otro mundo, tengo la version 11.10
<perikan1> tengo algunos problemillas y escribo a ver si consigo ajustarlos
<TiMiDo> MrK: si no te funciona en Linux puedes tambien ocuparle los drivers de windows,
<MrK> AH!.... mira tu
<TiMiDo> yo ya hoy en dia ni miro
<TiMiDo> ;
<TiMiDo> ja
<MrK> y bueno vamos a explorar eso de samba y veremos si esto pinta mejor..... ya que lo priciapal que hago con la PC es ReAuditoria de dvd
<amonxz> txomon cual fue la solucion que planteaste? http://pastebin.com/SBWuiJzG si quieres mira el error a ver si conoces la forma de resolverlo
<txomon|home> amonxz, cual era tu problema exactamente? por que según esto, es que has añadido algunas ppa que ya no están, o están mal añadidas
<Xago> buenas tardes....tengo problemas para instalar dropbox...se instala pero no me deja continuar con el proceso de registro de usuario...alguien se ha encontrado con este caso, antes?
<txomon|home> utiliza el synaptic para elegir los paquetes
<txomon|home> Xago, define proceso de registro
<amonxz> no tengo synaptic instalado, y no puedo instalarlo porque falla entonces
<perikan1> por lo que veo este chat solo es para gente con problemas
<amonxz> txomon
<txomon|home> perikan1, hay uno de offtopic
<perikan1> de software me refiero
<Xago> txomon, me refiero a que una vez terminado la instalación de paquetes 100%, debería pedirme ingresar los datos de usuario o un nuevo registro de usuario
<itxshell> asi se llama la sala perikan1
<txomon|home> amonxz, si tienes, pon en una terminal syn y dale al tabulador
<itxshell> soporte en español para ubuntu
<Xago> txomon|home, , me refiero a que una vez terminado la instalación de paquetes 100%, debería pedirme ingresar los datos de usuario o un nuevo registro de usuario
<txomon|home> amonxz, o deberías al menos
<mimecar> Xago: has ejecutado dropbox después de instalarlo?
<txomon|home> Xago, ejecutalo
<txomon|home> alt+f2 y pon dropbox
<amonxz> txomon no no la tengo
<mimecar> synaptic no está en ubuntu 11.10
<txomon|home> fuuu
<txomon|home> amonxz, gnome-panel
<Xago> no me funciona alt+f2
<Xago> uso gnome-shell
<mimecar> amonxz: te dice que no has importado las claves
<mimecar> ¿has hecho una instalación limpia de ubuntu?
<txomon|home> Xago si que funciona, yo uso gnome shell
<mimecar> amonxz: http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<mimecar> ese repositorio no te sirve
<txomon|home> amonxz, busca luego el origenes de software o algo asi
<itxshell> tienes que habilitar alt+F2
<mimecar> Xago: abre el menú de unity y busca el programa
<txomon|home> xago
<txomon|home> tecla de windows
<txomon|home> y escribe Dropbox
<txomon|home> sale solo
<Xago> me vuelve a aparecer Dropbox Installation
<Xago> :(
<txomon|home> has instalado el demonio?
<amonxz> txomonok
<mimecar> hasta que no ejecutes dropbox no podrás seguir
<Xago> dentro del repo?
<mimecar> Xago: no
<amonxz> txomon ok...origenes de software
<amonxz> mimecar: instalacion limpia?
<mimecar> tienes repositorios de ppa
<mimecar> que no están de serie con ubuntu
<mimecar> aparte no tienes las claves de GPG de oneiric
<perikan1> HHHHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<txomon|home> Xago, has instalado el demonio?
<mimecar> txomon|home: se instala en la primera ejecución
<mimecar> perikan1: no escribas de esa forma o saltará la protección del canal
<txomon|home> Xago, has conseguido ejecutarlo como te he dicho=?
<perikan1> GRACIAS
<Xago> creo que me falta instalar el python-gpgme
<mimecar> Xago: abre una consola y ejecuta dropbox
<txomon|home> Xago, entonces instalalo con el apt-get install python-gpgme
<TiMiDo> txomon, pa que necesitas las librerias de gpgme?
<Xago> si...lo hice...ahora estoy instalando lo que falta, aparentemente
<TiMiDo> pa mostrar tu gpg o que onda?
<amonxz> txomon estoy en origenes de software...
<txomon|home> TiMiDo, es para Xago el dropbox
<TiMiDo> aps,
<TiMiDo> ;
<TiMiDo> ;)
<TiMiDo> maldito irssi
<txomon|home> mimecar, cuales eran los de por defecto?
<mimecar> en...?
<TiMiDo> maldito irssi
<TiMiDo> jajaja
<txomon|home> lo de amonxz
<txomon|home> amonxz, puedes quitar las ppa que tengas
<mimecar> usa oneiric pero no tiene las claves de gpg
<mimecar> y están por defecto
<exio4> apt-get install ubuntu-keyring? o como es en ubuntu? =P
<TiMiDo> eso mismo exio4
<txomon|home> mimecar, igual ha saltado de una 10.04
<txomon|home> o algo raro
<mimecar> amonxz: cómo has puesto tu versión de ubuntu?
<exio4> seguro la instalo desde un diskette (?)
<txomon|home> exio4, ?
<exio4> nada, ando aburrido
<TiMiDo> exio4, pastea tu /etc/apt/sources.list a paste.ubuntu.com
<exio4> :PP
<TiMiDo> jajajaja
<exio4> TiMiDo: no tengo ubuntu
<txomon|home> es problema de las claves gpg
<exio4> ni tengo /etc/apt/sources.list
<exio4> XD
<TiMiDo> entonces jodete
<txomon|home> no del sources.list
<TiMiDo> jajajaja
<exio4> por?
<TiMiDo> no tener codigos abriertos,
<TiMiDo> ;O
<exio4> TiMiDo: ¬_¬
<exio4> wtf?
<exio4> TiMiDo: estoy desde otro linux, no es ubuntu el unico ¬¬
<TiMiDo> just kidding moron,
<exio4> TiMiDo: ¬_¬
<guampa> bajen el ruido, ya saben que hay otro canal para esto
<exio4> se
<TiMiDo> back to coding
<exio4> TiMiDo: vamos  al ot, que sino terminas afuera (?)
<TiMiDo> si el offtopic
<TiMiDo> ;)
<amonxz> mimecar: comparto ubuntu con win8
<mimecar> cómo has instalado ubuntu?
<Xago> txomon|home, mimecar , esto me aparece al ejecutar vía terminal http://pastebin.com/kdPM9PWB
<mimecar> Xago: tu ordenador es de 32 o 64 bits?
<amonxz> un live cd, en una particion que cree
<mimecar> amonxz: has usado un live cd de ubuntu 11.10?
<perikan1> mimecar ese es mi caso si
<Xago> 64
<Xago> mimecar, 64 bits
<mimecar> Xago: has descargado la versión de 32 o 64 bits de dropbox?
<amonxz> mimecar: si
<itxshell> que perikan1  instale dropbox desde centro de software de ubuntu
<txomon|home> amonxz, sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 437D05B5
<txomon|home> Xago, lo más seguro es que te añadas el ppa de dropbox
<txomon|home> yo lo tengo así
<mimecar> Xago: el error dice que estas usando una versión de 32 bits
<Vero2> Hola. A ver si hoy tengo mas suerte. Uso Ubuntu 11.10. Tengo una impresora Epson Stylus C-79, pero no encuentro un programa donde pueda indicarle que limpie cabezales, pues no me imprime. Alguna sugerencia?
<txomon|home> puf
<amonxz> txomon http://pastebin.com/08xJGxQR mira el resultado
<amonxz> txomon|home: pero el resultado del apt-get update es el mismo
<guampa> Vero2: es probable que tengas que hacerlo con una maquina windows, creo que eso viene integrado en las utilidades propietarias de Epson. podes intentar via wine sino
<Vero2> guampa pero es posible que Ubuntu no tenga nada para impresoras?????
<guampa> tiene los drivers de impresion
<guampa> unos cuantos
<guampa> como sabes, no suele haber soporte directo de los vendedores para estas cosas
<guampa> asi que en ese sentido suele haber desventaje
<Vero2> te refieres a Gutenprint y a CUPS?
<guampa> *desventaja
<guampa> si, a la coleccion HPLIP para el caso de las hp tambien
<guampa> a lo que hay
<Xago> mimecar, nautilus-dropbox_0.7.0_amd64.deb
<mimecar> esa versión es antigua
<Vero2> si pero en otras distros había
<guampa> utilidades para limpieza de cabezales?
<mimecar> no, es la versión de linux
<Vero2> tiene que haber algo porque los que no tienen Windows entonces no pueden hacer nada con las impresoras???
<mimecar> Vero2: pueden imprimir
<Vero2> mimecar: pero a mi no me imprime porque están sucios los cabezales. Ya me pasó antes
<txomon|home> Xago, has un purge del dropbox
<txomon|home> y añadete la ppa
<guampa> Vero2: intenta instalando la utilidad de mantenimiento de epson en wine
<guampa> si no tenes exito no creo que haya mucho mas que hacer desde linux
<Vero2> guampa, nunca pude hacer nada con wine
<xangua> de cuál ppa hablas txomon|home ¿ dropbox tiene sus propios repositorios
<perikan1> "mi caso es el siguiente, no me entero de la patata, estais hablando en chino para mi, tengo una experiencia en windows de unos ocho años usandoo de forma casera pero me he descargado el ubuntu y me pinta muy bien , una razon muy poderosa par mi fue e no ser imprescindible un antivirus , y  pertenecer a un grupo de personas que se rebela al sistema, pero como ahora tengo un  pues me arriesgo...
<perikan1> ...a sacar de pc windows, mi idea es coger experiencia y sacar  los windows, claro esta antes tengo que coger experiencia
<txomon|home> xangua, sep
<guampa> puedo estar equivocado igual, no estoy al tanto de utils para limpieza de cabezales para linux
<Vero2> guampa no solamente cabezales, hay otros mantenimientos tambien que se necesitan
<Vero2> por ejemplo, nivel de tinta, etc.
<guampa> nivel de tinta si he visto
<amonxz> mimecar: nada para mi?
<guampa> ah ahora que lo recuerdo las hp si tienen utilidades, via hplip
<guampa> tienen un programa que reporta niveles de tinta y permite mantenimiento
<mimecar> has importado la clave de gpg?
<guampa> los use
<Vero2> la cuestión es que en otras distro me aparecía la impresora y podía hacer mantenimiento. Esta vez no aparece nada
<amonxz> ni idea de como hacerlo
<mimecar> amonxz: ya te ha dicho txomon|home la forma de hacerlo
<Vero2> guampa, claro para HP hay
<txomon|home> mimecar, le he puesto el comando para añadir las llaves gpg... a no ser que sepas otra cosa...
<guampa> Vero2: vos decis que antes si podias desde linux hacer mantenimiento de esta misma impresora?
<txomon|home> mimecar, le da lo mismo
<Vero2> guampa, sí pero con otras distros
<mimecar> txomon|home: ha importado la clave que le da el error?
<mimecar> Vero2: con que distros
<guampa> Vero2: ok, me voy a fijar a ver si encuentro pasa el modelo
<Vero2> mimecar, con la 11.04 por ejemplo
<amonxz> http://pastebin.com/08xJGxQR
<mimecar> con la 11.10 no te funciona?
<Vero2> no
<mimecar> tienes todas las actualizaciones?
<Vero2> si, mimecar
<mimecar> amonxz: que has hecho después de instalar ubuntu?
<mimecar> que el servidor no encuentre claves confiables es raro
<amonxz> y funciono normal por un tiempo pero ahora no
<mimecar> que modificastes en el sistema cuando empezó a fallar?
<amonxz> s
<amonxz> solo el servidor de el de mi pais al principal
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> pon el servidor original
<amonxz> no recuerdo haber hecho otra cosa, pero fue en origenes de software
<perikan1> alguien podria por favor decirme como ver modo salon en ubuntu, modo salon es de antena 3 par ver series en online. pero no se me ven solo se ve la imagen, un fotograma,
 * TiMiDo escuchando Chick Corea Spain
<mimecar> perikan1: te hará falta alguna web que te de ese servicio
<mimecar> si tienes las cosas en tu equipo tendrás que instalar programas
<Vero2> bueno veo que se puede hacer desde Windows, ejem
<perikan1> podri alguien por favor decirme que le tengo que instalar a ubuntu para poder ver de antena tres las series online, ya que solo veo el primer fotograma?
<perikan1> yyyyy
<mimecar> entra en su página web y selecciona lo que quieres ver
<perikan1> os anticipo gracias
<perikan1> ya he entrado y no me deja
<mimecar> ¿has instalado flash?
<txomon|home> amonxz, sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys
<txomon|home> amonxz, a ver que tal te va con eso, de todos modos, aqui tienes un link de interes: http://askubuntu.com/questions/85641/how-do-i-deal-with-unauthenticated-sources-errors-in-the-software-center
<perikan1> no he instalado un paquete que me recomienda el so
<mimecar> perikan1: ??
<perikan1> flash para ubuntu o es igual que para windows?
<mimecar> es la versión para linux de flash
<perikan1> podria ser un problema con la grafica, los drivers los instalo el so .
<mimecar> ¿has instalado flash si o no?
<perikan1> no
<mimecar> ya sabes lo que tienes que hacer
<amonxz> txomon|home: no puedo simplemente dejar de actualizar los que falla en encontrar mi update
<amonxz> ?
<perikan1> es que soy nuevo y no se como va esto todavia lo veo muy raro
<mimecar> amonxz: si te empezó el problema al cambiar el repositorio, vuelve al original
<mimecar> perikan1: abres el centro de software y busca flash
<perikan1> vale
<amonxz> mimecar: es que persiste en los dos servidores...
<perikan1>  lo estoy haciendo
<amonxz> probare usando el de estados unidos o algo asi
<mimecar> amonxz: quita los repositorios de PPA que has puesto
<txomon|home> perikan1, ubuntu-restricted-extras es el paquete que te instala esas cosas tan utiles pero non free
<itxshell> perikan1,  revisa estos links y comienza a leer
<itxshell> http://ociolinux.blogspot.com/2011/11/guia-ubuntu-1110-en-espanol.html
<amonxz> estoy dandole un update a ver
<itxshell> http://www.muylinux.com/2011/10/03/el-manual-de-ubuntu-busca-colaboradores-con-una-nueva-organizacion/
<itxshell> perikan1,  intenta leer las guias oficiles de ubuntu
<Xago> qué significa este comando? cd ~ && wget -O - http://www.dropbox.com/download?plat=lnx.x86_64 | tar xzf -
<Xago> que me lleva a mi home? descarga ahí el archivo?
<mimecar> Xago: si, si
<txomon|home> mimecar, habría que preparar diapositivas de introducción a la shell o algo
<mimecar> txomon|home: la semana que viene es el día del usuario
<perikan1> guias oficiales de ubuntu link?
<mimecar> ya hay conferencias preparadas
<txomon|home> mimecar, not enough... o si? sabes algún sitio en el que haya diapositivas?
<mimecar> buscando en la red habrá cosas
<txomon|home> bien preparadas para el autoaprendizaje?
<mimecar> o en los foros de guia-ubuntu
<txomon|home> creo que todo está en formato blog o foro
<txomon|home> o manual
<mimecar> en el wiki de ubuntu habrá documentación
<txomon|home> mimecar, pero no explicación, yo cuando tenga tiempo rellenare el moodle que tengo en mi dominio con cursos
<mimecar> a ese nivel no lo se
<txomon|home> esa es la idea
<txomon|home> mimecar, mi intención es que hasta mi madre lo lea y lo entienda
<mimecar> ahí partes de que la mayoría de los usuarios lo leen
<mimecar> muchas veces preguntan cosas que salen las primeras en google
<mimecar> cada vez menos pero lo hacen
<txomon|home> sep
<txomon|home> para eso tenemos a kubot ;)
<txomon|home> !stfg
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'stfg'.
<txomon|home> hummm habría que enseñarle eso xD
<txomon|home> !utfg
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'utfg'.
<Xago> mimecar, purge?
<mimecar> Xago: por curiosidad, has buscado el error en google?
<mimecar> si estas bajando una versión de 64 bits y es para tu equipo no debería dar muchos problemas
<Xago> mimecar, sudo apt-get purge dropbox? No me funciona...lo hice por gui
<Xago> google, error?
<mimecar> si
<Xago> ¿?
<txomon|home> la idea es que useis esto como *ultimo* recurso
<txomon|home> no como el primero
<mimecar> Xago: copia el texto que te sale en el error en google
<Xago> perdón...estoy medio mareado...sí...lo hice antes...pero nada aún
<mimecar> txomon|home: eso es una batalla perdida
 * IngForigua salida
<IngForigua> saluda
<IngForigua> xD
<IngForigua> Hola, saben que juegos se pueden jugar en lan diferentes a FPS
<mimecar> openarena , urban terror..
<IngForigua> mimecar: esos son FPS
<IngForigua> :(
<IngForigua> Ando bajando wesnoth
<IngForigua> pero no se de mas
<mimecar> FPS es lo que has puesto en la pregunta
<IngForigua> nou
<mimecar> ok
<wicope> si sabes ruso: http://ualinux.com/ubuntu-gamepack
<wicope> hoy en día quien no sabe ruso :)))
<N4x> wicope: yo no se ruso :D
<IngForigua> xDD
<IngForigua> impresionante wicope
<wicope> a ver si google se porta bien como traductor y entiendo de que van algunos juegos, de todas formas tienes el nombre, y algunas imágenes, ... :)))
<IngForigua> basicamente necesito juegos en lan para implementar en una red comunitaria
<guampa> tenes empanadas graciela
<guampa> es un juego de tactica y estrategia en red
<IngForigua> http://www.playdeb.net/updates/ubuntu/11.10/
<IngForigua> ahi esta wicope llegue ahi gracias a tu enlace
<IngForigua> :D
<wicope> hay muchos juegos, después dicen que no hay juegos,.. sólo que no son tan conocidos,.. http://www.uptodown.com/ubuntu/juegos
<IngForigua> el lio s buscarlos para lan
<N4x> assault cube rlz?
<N4x> :3
<mimecar> no es de red, pero para una lan "Enigma" está bien
<wicope> para gustos, ya sabemos, http://enigma.nongnu.org/ no me parece divertido, a lo ejor es que no he pillado la diversión, mover un bola con el ratón para que rebote intentando descubrir al rebotar cosas para no se que...
<mimecar> wicope: intenta hacerlo con un ratón que no sea óptico y los altavoces al máximo
<wicope> un raton laser vale? o de bola?
<wicope> con uno de bola mejor no lo intento :)))
<IngForigua> xD
<itxshell> o
<srafael> buenas buenas
<srafael> Se adquirio un software para una empresas de seguros. me contrataron para la instalacion del software y quise instalarlo en ubuntu con wine el demo que envio la empresa corre perfectamente con wine. La Cuestion es la siguiente cuando se compra la licencia para 10 equipos habia que enviarle el vol del disco duro que se obtiene en windows en consola "vol" como hago en wine para decirle que la unidad que el monta sea tal "vol"
<mimecar> no se si podrás hacerlo
<TiMiDo> srafael, la unica forma seria con cedega http://transgaming.com/
<TiMiDo> y para montar srafael lo expecificas en /etc/fstab
<srafael> TiMiDo: gracias leere al respecto
<txomon|home> eso sería muy facil de piratear...
<txomon|home> ese tipo de licencias
<srafael> txomon|home: sin son faciles de piratear
<srafael> pero en este caso no es por piratearlo por que las licencias se tienen
<TiMiDo> y la empresa te soporta
<TiMiDo> en codigos fuentes
<srafael> no
<TiMiDo> ah son codigos cerrados?
<txomon|home> TiMiDo, si fuera opensource, sería free
<mimecar> puede ser de código abierto y cobrarte
<TiMiDo> txomon, wine es de la open source
<Ext4> txomon|home: open source != free
<mimecar> una cosa no quita la otra
<TiMiDo> basado en cedega
<Ext4> TiMiDo: "basado en cedega"?
<srafael> libre no es sinomimo de gratis
<TiMiDo> si tienen casi las mismas librerias,
<mimecar> TiMiDo: es al reves
<Ext4> srafael++
<TiMiDo> pero las del cedega son cerradas,
<TiMiDo> codigo cerrado
<Ext4> TiMiDo: Cedega es un fork de wine
<txomon|home> mimecar, y como haces para cobrar?
<txomon|home> si tienen el código?
<mimecar> soporte por ejemplo
<txomon|home> ah xD pero el software es free
<mimecar> el cliente quiere una función nueva y tu se la haces
<Ext4> txomon|home: Cobras soporte si queres, o por el "medio"
<srafael> estas cobrando las modificaciones que haces o lo adicional que hace
<Ext4> txomon|home: no
<mimecar> txomon|home: tu puedes asegurar que el código que has programado funciona bien
<mimecar> si alguien añade cosas no
<txomon|home> no entiendo lo que pretendes decir...
<mimecar> aunque tengas el código no tienes a las personas que lo han programado
<mimecar> y que conocen bien como añadir cosas nuevas
<Ext4> txomon|home: Yo puedo programar software libre pago, como puedo programar software cerrado free. Ves?
<Ext4> uno no es sinonimo de otro.
<txomon|home> Ext4, se hace un fork y a correr
<mimecar> txomon|home: no es tan sencillo eso
<Ext4> txomon|home: un fork ?
<Ext4> tan facil?ç
<Ext4> vale, hagamos un fork y listo!
<txomon|home> bueno, si tanto te interesa, si
<Ext4> y luego mantener el programa por mi cuenta?
<txomon|home> evidentemente, es más facil con una comunidad detras
<guampa> pasen a ot
<Ext4> se
<srafael> no soy experto en licencias eso es un curso completo pero puede ser como dices
<txomon|home> debo estudiar
<txomon|home> xD
<Ext4> txomon|home: entonces /quit
<LinoSP> hola a todos .... acabo de instalar lubuntu 10.04   en una laptop antigua y no me reconoce la tarjeta wireless dwl-g650+ q acabo de conectar
<LinoSP> no le puedo poner otra version ya q el kernel no soporta arquitecturas antiguas
<TiMiDo> LinoSP, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsDlink
<LinoSP> TiMiDo no explica como instalar el driver corregido
<LinoSP> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/22238
<TiMiDo> LinoSP, aptualiza el kernel y listo
<TiMiDo> ahora ya estan en version 3.0
<LinoSP> ¿como hago eso?
<mimecar> instalando ubuntu 11.10
<LinoSP> mimecar: ubuntu 11.10 no funciona en esa computadora
<LinoSP> ni ninguna posterior
<mimecar> si no puedes poner 11.04 / 11.10 no tendrás el kernel 3
<LinoSP> a la 10.04
<LinoSP> el procesador es amd k6-2
<LinoSP> y no aguanta a las ultimas versiones
<mimecar> ya has puesto todas las actualizaciones de la 10.04?
<xangua> si por no aguantar te refieres a pocos recursos, está Lubuntu LinoSP
<LinoSP> pues esa compu
<LinoSP> no tiene como conectarse
<LinoSP> a internet
<mimecar> no puedes conectarlo por cable?
<LinoSP> xangua: si aguanta
<LinoSP> osea si soporta
<TiMiDo> entonces conectate por ethernet
<LinoSP> pero  todos los ubuntus superiores a la 10.04
<TiMiDo> hasta que puedas buscar algun driver para tu wify
<LinoSP> botan un error con cmov
<LinoSP> TiMiDo no tengo ethernet :P
<LinoSP> solo esa tarjeta q mencioné atras
<TiMiDo> ah quieres corgarte?
<TiMiDo> jajajajaja
<TiMiDo> LinoSP, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.searchtext=cmov&search=Search+Bug+Reports&field.scope=all&field.scope.target=
<LinoSP> q paquetes puedo descargarle?¿ para actualizar a un kernel q no me mande a volar con eso del cmov
<mimecar> LinoSP: tienes un ordenador que solo tiene wifi?
<LinoSP> aja
<mimecar> que error te sale al usar una versión posterior a la 10.04?
<LinoSP>  peroes una toshiba satellite 1555CDS del año de los dinosaurios
<TiMiDo> comprate un usb network adapter LinoSP si tienes problemas con tus drivers.
<LinoSP> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1595646.html
<LinoSP> me sale lo mismo q a lo q explican aqui
<LinoSP> timido  no quiero ocupar el único conector USB q tiene esta maquina jejejej
<TiMiDo> jajajaja entonces busca una solucion pal bug
<mimecar> LinoSP: puedes usar un hub usb
<LinoSP> acabo de bootear con   dsl4
<mimecar> que es dsl4?
<LinoSP> y lspci me muestra network controller: Texas Instruments ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Interface  :)
<LinoSP> damn small linux
<TiMiDo> que tiene que ver Ubuntu, en small Linux?
 * TiMiDo se perdio.
<LinoSP> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-wireless-networking-41/texas-instruments-acx-111-54mbps-wireless-interface-without-ndiswrapper-408685/   aqui mencionan algo con actualizar el firmwre de la tarjeta¿?¿?¿
<tuxGentoo> hola buenas como estan os voy a pedir una gran ayuda a la comunidad por que necesito de vuestra ayuda en una encunesta que estoy realisando todos los que me pueden ayudar les agradeceria de corason por permitirme quitar un poco de su tiempo la encunta se encunetra en esta direccion http://www.encuestafacil.com/RespWeb/Qn.aspx?EID=1158938 gracias
<mimecar> tuxGentoo: está relacionado eso con ubuntu?
<mimecar> LinoSP: que error te da si usas otra versión de ubuntu?
<tuxGentoo> mimecar: NOP
<mimecar> tuxGentoo: entonces ponlo en offtopic
<LinoSP> the kernel is unable to boot because it requires a CPU that supports cmov.
<LinoSP> osea q no soporta mi tostadora xD
<LinoSP> anda joya el lubuntu10.04 consume solo 50 MB de 160 MB :)
<TiMiDo> LinoSP, i386 o amd?
<LinoSP> http://madwifi-project.org/wiki/Compatibility/D-Link  DWL-G650+A  la mía es DWL-G650+  funcionará esto del driver madwifi?
<xangua> madwifi ya está incluido en el kernel desde hace rato creo
<nissan> hola
<corretico> hola gente
<nissan> tengo internet libre y no puedo ver youtube
<corretico> tengo una HP Mini 110... le pusimos Ubuntu
<nissan> otros amigos q usan la red si pueden
<corretico> pero la webcam no anda
<nissan> tengo ubuntu 10.04  de 32bits
<corretico> alguno con alguna sugerencia
<xangua> nissan: tienes instalado el plugin flash de adobe¿
<nissan> si
<nissan> no sale la web, sale sin conexion
<xangua> corretico: no la puedes ver con cheese¿¿
<corretico> no
<nissan> xangua:
<nissan> ayudame
<xangua> nissan: en el menú de firefox, archivo, descamarca 'trabajar sin conexión'
<nissan> xangua:  es de vida o muerte el video
<nissan> sis si!
<nissan> eso mismo
<nissan> y en chrome
<corretico> cuando abro cheese hace un flash en la camarita... pero alli muere
<rommel> buenas noches
<rommel> buenas noches
<nissan> ayudenme
<nissan> alguien sabe d esto=????
<rommel> alguien sabria decirme por que ya abiendo formateado como fat 32 mi pen drive netbooting no lo reconoce
<nissan> x favor estoy desesperadoi
<rommel> tranquilo q pasa?
<nissan> tengo internet libre y no veo youtube
<nissan> mientras otras personas si pueden
<nissan> tengo ubuntu 10.04  de 32bits
<nissan> no puede ser!
<rommel> ok te fijaste si actualisaste el adobe flas player?
<nissan> si!
<nissan> es q nisiquiera entra
<nissan> me tira sin conexion
<rommel> y con otras paginas si entra internet?
<nissan> si
<rommel> aver espera nunca me paso aver q te puedo averiguar
<nissan> sale esto: www.youtube.com no pudo ser encontrado. Por favor, revise el nombre e intente de nuevo.
<nissan> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh estoy desesperado
<nissan> me va a dar algo
<rommel> tranquilo la verdad q es raro
<nissan> no puede ser! pago atiempo y todo y q me salga esto
<nissan> no tiene perdon
<rommel> decime  si me imagino
<rommel> intentastes con otro navegador
<nissan> si ya
<nissan> estoy apunto d quitar ubuntu
<nissan> ni modo!
<rommel> mira tengo la misma distribucion q vos y me handa de maravillas
<nissan> ok!
<nissan> ni modo
<rommel> ami me paso q no podia ver los videos mas no q no encontrara la pagina
<rommel> desime como actualisaste el flas player
<rommel> podes abrir una consola?
<rommel> si mal no recuerdo desias que si actualisaste el adobe flas player ,pregunuto como lo isiste si no te encuentra la pagina?
<rommel> nissan podes abrir una consola?
<rommel> respondeme asi te guio si no saves
<rommel> apreta control+alt+t
<rommel> si no aplicaciones accesorios terminal
<rommel> alguien sabe como hacerle para que netbooting reconosca mi pen drive
<rommel> ya lo formate como fat 32 y nada
<aguitel> rommel, pon en la terminal :sudo sfdisk -l y fijate si lo reconoce el sistema
<rommel> ok aver como me ba
<rommel> esto me da
<rommel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/795469/
<aguitel> ponlo en un pastebin
<marcox23> hola
<marcox23> soy nuevo en esto
<marcox23> epero quiero aprender
<aguitel> rommel, tu pendrive es sdb
<aguitel> sda es tu rigido principal
<rommel> ahora en el pren drive le sale un nombre idq
<rommel> con un cuadro a la izquierda con 4 numeros cosa q hantes no
<rommel> no se si sera porq lo formate en ntf y despues en fat 32
<aguitel> rommel, formatealo con gparted en fat32
<rommel> ya lo ise es lo mas raro
<rommel> no se porque le da ahora el nombre de IDq
<rommel> por favor si a alguien le paso
<rommel> no me lo reconoce el netbooting
<aguitel> rommel, sacalo y ponlo nuevamente el pendrive
<marcox23> de canto es tu pendrive??
<rommel> ya lo ise amigo
<LinoSP> xangua mimecar me rindo le pondré win XP a esta tostadora
<marcox23> lo que pasa
<marcox23> es que algunos pendrives
<LinoSP> la DWL-G650+A es un dolor de cabeza
<marcox23> no tienen realmente las capacidades
<marcox23> del empaque
<marcox23> algunas
<marcox23> como las de 34 gb
<rommel> la pregunta que me llama la atencion es ahora porq se llama asi IDq
<marcox23> en realidad solo tinen unos cuantos bits
<marcox23> pero windows
<marcox23> no lo entiende
<marcox23> y los toma como gigas enteros
<marcox23> linux a lser mas potente y formatear estas pendrives
<rommel> mira hasta ahora jamas me dios problemas mi pen drive es kinston
<marcox23> si es kingston
<marcox23> entonces no es lo que creia
<rommel> estube en la semana pasada formateandolo barias veces por q estaba asiendo algunas pruebas de booteo desde el mismo
<rommel> si lo raro es q lo formates en ntf para q hande en windows y despues en fat 32 y ahora no lo reconoce el netbooting
<marcox23> cosas graciosas
<marcox23> mi ipod de 30 gb
<marcox23> esta vacio y dice que solo hay dos gb
<marcox23> en win
<rommel> y si hay q formatear eso si o si
<marcox23> no recuerdo el nombre del programa
<marcox23> dale un formato a bajo nivel
<marcox23> asi e recuperado varias
<rommel> resuelto señores solo hay q formatearlo en fat
#ubuntu-es 2012-01-07
<rommel> noooooooo sigue sin poder reconocerlo el netbooting
<rommel> alguien sabe porq unetbootin no me reconoce mi pen drive ya abienvolo formateado en fat 32
<rommel> no puedo hacer una iso en el pen drive de ubuntu
<rommel> habra algun otro programa en los repositorios de ubuntu para hacer una iso
<rommel> y haaserla booteable
<tuxGentoo> hola a todos voy a pedirles una gran ayuda a todos ustedes estoy realisando una encuenta y necesito gente que pueda llenar esa encuenta la puedne encontrar en esta direccion http://www.encuestafacil.com/RespWeb/Qn.aspx?EID=1158938
<ariel__> buenas
<Marthus> hola
<Marthus> alguien me podria ayudar con este problema ? Ubi-partman failed with exit code 141.Further information may be found in /var/log/syslog.Do you want to try running this step again bere continuing? If you do not, your installation may fail entirely or may be broken.
<Marthus> ya probe con varias distro pero em sale lo miismo
<prp> y qué dice el log?
<Marthus> nunca revise el log, no me deja entrar
<Marthus> osea trato de entrar a alguna particion y nada
<prp> cat /var/log/syslog.Do
<prp> nop?
<Marthus> nunca intente eso
<prp> con eso revisas el log
<Marthus> lo hare ni bien llege a casa, ando en el laburo, y estas mierdas tienen windows :S
<prp> y por ssh no puedes entrar?
<Marthus> desde mi casa, hubo un problema con el modem
<Marthus> asi q andod esconectado
<Marthus> pero mañan paso adejar log
<prp> revisa el log
<prp> probablemente te diga por qué está fallando
<Marthus> ok,
<Marthus> entonces desde terminal como hago para ver?
<prp> como te dije, cat /var/log/syslog.Do
<Marthus> vale
<prp> o en vez de cat puede ser tail
<Marthus> gracias
<marcox23> como puedo
<prp> yo también puedo comer
<prp> xD
<marcox23> yo desde que naci
<marcox23> soy mamon
<_LoCo> me hola
 * _LoCo hola
<proper> hola
<Emerling> saludos gente, alguien vivo??
<prpcl> todos muertos men
<Emerling> :(
<Emerling> tengo un lio con mi gnome-shell
<arp-> xD
<Emerling> resulta que ahora mi gnome shell inica como si fuese un fork de gnome clasico, en mi ubuntu 11.10 ya he desinstalado conñ purge etc etc y re instalado y nada
<arp-> ?
<Emerling> :(
<gabrielht44> Hola a todos, tengo problemas con la instalación del Modem USB axess-tel MU130 (pendrive de Movilnet)
<gabrielht44> no lo reconoce en absoluto
<gabrielht44> y la caja dice que es compatible con Linux
<mimecar> hay muchos linux
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu tienes?
<gabrielht44> tengo ubuntu 10.10
<mimecar> es un poco antigua
<gabrielht44> y acabo de actualizarla con lo ultimo del repositorio
<mimecar> te quedan 4 meses de actualizaciones
<gabrielht44> que recomiendas, migrar a cual
<mimecar> 11.04 o 11.10
<mimecar> ¿el sistema detecta que has conectado el modem?
<gabrielht44> el gestor de actualizaciones me permite ir a la 11.04
<mimecar> si
<gabrielht44> no nisiquiera eso el dmseg no me da ni señales del moden
<mimecar> te tendría que haber salido el aviso de que tienes una versión más reciente para actualizar
<mimecar> descarga el live cd de la 11.10 y mira si lo detecta
<gabrielht44> ok
<gabrielht44> gracias, mimecar  mi conexion es lenta voy bajando la version y luego hablamos
<mimecar> ok
<supply2> Hola, cual de estos consejos para imprimir velocidad a ubuntu no es la mas recomendable ?  :   http://paraisolinux.com/como-mejorar-la-velocidad-de-ubuntu/
<mimecar> supply2: pruebalos y decide
<supply2> y si como dice esa pagina podria eliminar servicios como apache?
<mimecar> un ordenador normal no tiene apache
<mimecar> prueba los cambios y decide
<supply2> y en el caso del servicio mysql, se puede prescindir del todo ?
<mimecar> la misma respuesta que en apache
<supply2> esos servicios son mas bien para servidores?
<mimecar> si
<fzeta> iep!
<supply2> mimecar si ubuntu es de las distros mas pesadas de linux como es que no viene con opciones de optimizacion o herramientas para eso?
<mimecar> de donde sacas esa afirmación?
<supply2> todos sabe que ubuntu es de las distros mas pesadas , por poner un ejemplo usa un cliente ubuntuone que consume muchos recursos sin usarla y la mayoria no la usa y eso solo es solo un dato mas que hace de ubuntu una distro muy pesada
<mimecar> ubuntu one permite sincronizar tus archivos con un servidor
<mimecar> y es bastante útil
<mimecar> usa lubuntu si quieres que consuma menos recursos
<supply2> lubuntu es una distro con la que hay que trabajar mucho en el para sentirte comodo en el y al final con lo que le agregas para ello acaba siendo una distro casi tan pesada como la de ubuntu
<N4x> supply2: xubuntu entonces? :D
<mimecar> entonces usa otra distribución que no sea ubuntu
<ivedci89> cierto supply2
<mimecar> si es muy pesado para tu equipo
<supply2> debian por que es mas rapida que ubuntu?
<mimecar> no tiene los mismos programas
<mimecar> si te parece más rápida usala
<N4x> supply2: segun, instalalo y contanos
<supply2> cuando aq debian le pongan el instalador de ubuntu eso hare
<ivedci89> tienen que comprar equipos mmodernos!!! ya fue lo de retener viejos equipos supply2 aprende a deshacerte de lo antiguo y no pienses que no puedes porque no tienes. Tu sabers que si haces lo necesario podras conseguir todo lo necesario para comprarte uno o mas equipos nuevos
<N4x> ivedci89: No necesariamente tiene que comprar, puede seguir usando sus pc's tranquilmente, que supply2 se queje de todo lo que ve y no haga nada es otro tema.
<supply2> solo quiero obtener el maximo rendimiento de la maquina sin tener que renunciar al gnome2 de ubuntu
<mimecar> supply2: pasate a Debian
<N4x> supply2: Ubuntu ya no trae Gnome2...
<N4x> mimecar++
<mimecar> Gnome 2 tendrá como mucho actualizaciones de seguridad
<N4x> no por mucho tiempo
<N4x> :P
<supply2> cuando a debian le pongan un instalador decente y automatico para el user final , podre hacerlo, no quiero cargarme el grub
<mimecar> instalar Debian es muy sencillo
<ivedci89> gnome 2.3 tengo yo... hasta cuando tendra soporte mimecar?
<mimecar> ivedci89: tendrás actualizaciones de seguridad
<ivedci89> eso
<mimecar> no se en que momento las finalizarán
<ivedci89> hasta cundo?
<ivedci89> ah
<supply2> es de las distros mas conocidas que mas se me resiste para su instalacion
<ivedci89> y el gnome 3  viene con unity verdad?
<mimecar> no
<N4x> supply2: ¿?, que otras distros probaste?
<mimecar> Gnome 3 es el escritorio, Unity y Gnome-shell son gestores de ventanas
<ivedci89> ah
<ivedci89> como instalo gnome 3?
<supply2> mandriva, suse, sabayon
<mimecar> ¿que versión tienes de ubuntu ivedci89?
<ivedci89> sin unity claro
<ivedci89> 10.04
<supply2> la 10.04 lts
<mimecar> ivedci89: esa versión no puede usar gnome 3
<ivedci89> uh
<mimecar> la primera versión que lo lleva es la 11.10
<ivedci89> o sea debo instalar 11.04 o 11.10 para gnome 3
<mimecar> la 11.10
<ivedci89> ok
<N4x> supply2: probate gentoo, con kde4-full
<ivedci89> pero 11.10 NO es LTS
<mimecar> ivedci89: y?
<mimecar> LTS solo tiene actualizaciones de seguridad más tiempo
<N4x> ivedci89: esperate a la proxima lts entonces :P
<ivedci89> ah... es que estoy re comodo con esto 10.04 gnome 2.3 y compiz full
<supply2> esta instruccion hay que insertarla asi o hay que ponerle un corchete al inicio: Deben editar el archivo /etc/fstab y agregar la siguiente linea:      tmpfs /tmp tmpfs defaults,noexec,nosuid 0 0
<ivedci89> cuando sale la proxima LTS?
<mimecar> ivedci89: 12.04
<ivedci89> ahhh buenisimo!
<ivedci89> espero entonces
<mimecar> supply2: igual que las otras líneas del fstab
<supply2> mimecar en muchas de esas lineas aparecen corchetes en otras no
<mimecar> en mi fstab no aparecen corchetes
<mimecar> si lo pones mal ya te avisará el sistema
<ivedci89> gracias chicos... me retiro...
<supply2> en mi fstab de 8 lineas tengo 3 con corchetes de ahi la pregunta
<mimecar> el sistema te avisará si está mal
<supply2> salvo lo de elminar los servicios he hecho todo lo que dice esa pagina , pero casi no noto mejoria en velocidad : http://paraisolinux.com/como-mejorar-la-velocidad-de-ubuntu/
<mimecar> entonces ya tienes el sistema optimizado
<supply2> para comprobar si preload esta trabajando?
<mimecar> usar el sistema
<supply2> preload me da este reporte pero no se que es lo que realmente me dice:  [Sat Jan  7 04:07:42 2012] saving state to /var/lib/preload/preload.state [Sat Jan  7 05:07:42 2012] saving state to /var/lib/preload/preload.state [Sat Jan  7 06:01:12 2012] exit requeste
<N4x> supply2: reiniciaste?
<supply2> ya lo tenia instalado desde hace dias
<supply2> aunque no se si cumple su funcion
<supply2> o es que hay que reiniciarlo con un comando especial?
<mimecar> para que funcione preload tienes que usar el sistema
<supply2>  sistema se puede referir a muchas cosas en concreto a que sistema te refieres?
<mimecar> que uses el ordenador
<mimecar> preload precarga lo que más uses en tu sistema
<supply2> mimecar solo se que en kubuntu hay una especie de preload o lanzador de programas o similar que hace que las aplicaciones kde se cargen muy rapidamente y con preload en gnome yo casi no noto ese efecto
<mimecar> KDE no es Gnome
<supply2> eso es obvio
<mimecar> entonces no esperes el mismo rendimiento
<N4x> supply2: usa kubuntu y listo
<supply2> pero solo hacia la comparacion en cuanto a la rapidez de carga usando preload si es que esta actuando en ubuntu gnome2
<supply2> kubuntu consume mas recursos  y exprime mas los procesadores de mi maquina que usando gnome2
<fosco__> preload NO es un programa de gnome
<supply2> en la pagina pone esto para comprobar si preload esta funcionando, pero el reporte que me da no me lo confirma con un ok o similar :    Para probar si está funcionando tras instalarlo: sudo tail -f /var/log/preload.log
<fosco__> supply2: el simple hecho de q exista ese archivo ya configrma q preload está en marcha
<supply2> ya pero yo no se si esa aplicacion requiere en linux de un demonio para que arranque con el sistema o simplemente funcione
<fosco__> preload es un demonio
<fosco__> creo que no sabes muy bien lo que estás haciendo, simplemente te suenan algunos conceptos y sacas tus propias conclusiones sin fundamento
<supply2> solo digo que determinadas aplicaciones necesintan en linux de demonios para que se ejecuten desde el inicio
<supply2> como podria confirmar si estoy haciendo mas uso de la memoria al insertar esta linea :   tmpfs /tmp tmpfs defaults,noexec,nosuid 0 0
<mimecar> preguntandole al autor del artículo
<supply2> entonces voy a estar ponieno comandos para acelerar a ubuntu sin saber nunca si esos comandos o instrucciones se ejecutan
<mimecar> si
<supply2> seguro que puedo remover el servicio MySQL , porque hay un user de esa pagina que hico eso y despues muchas aplicaciones no se le abrian
<mimecar> si tienes aplicaciones que usen el servidor no
<supply2> dice que no se le ejecutaba rhythmbox
<supply2> entre otros
<supply2> seguro que preload funciona en ubuntu 10.04 porque el user de la pagina lo cuestiona: Yo lo hice, y al parecer no funciona… Estuve leyendo un rato, y creo que Preload no funciona en Ubuntu, o al menos a muchos no.
<N4x> supply2: funciona en todas las distros..
<supply2> y a cintinuacin dice lo siguiente , pero no encuentro respuesta de confirmacion en ese comando:  Para probar si está funcionando tras instalarlo: sudo tail -f /var/log/preload.log
<mimecar> preguntale al que ha escrito el artículo
<supply2> tras ejecutar ese comando me reporta logs que hacen referencia a preload , pero no me indica nada mas
<supply2> preload.state?
<mimecar> pregunta al autor
<supply2> ni me indica la relacion de aplicaciones a las que les da prioridad de precarga
<loopx> hola
<loopx> alguien sabe como funciona el comando "dd"?
<mimecar> loopx: ¿que es lo que quieres hacer?
<N4x> loopx: en tu terminal "man dd"
<loopx> mimecar: copiar el contenido d una particion en una nueva
<N4x> usa gparted
<loopx> para copiar contenido? :S
<N4x> loopx: copiar particiones
<loopx> pero no quiero copiar tamaño ni nada
<loopx> solo contenido
<N4x> si es el contenido usa nautilus o el fm
<N4x> loopx: que ubuntu usas?
<N4x> puedes hacerlo desde nautilus
<loopx> necestio una replica exacta, si utilizo un "cp" no me funcionaria N4x
<loopx> por eso preguntaba sobre "dd" que he visto q hace replicas exactas
<N4x> loopx: copia exacta? a que te referis?
<N4x> con permisos y todo? :)
<loopx> ...
<N4x> loopx: ?
<loopx> obviamente...
<N4x> http://dns.bdat.net/shell/x649.html
<N4x> :)
<loopx> me conozco ese comando básico :)
<N4x> loopx: pues leiste el manpage? esta el parametro ahi
<loopx> pero no me sirve
<N4x> loopx: por?
<xangua> no se puede con clonezilla¿
<supply2> para clonar un disco duro y despues instalarlo en otra pc usando un cable de transferencia de archivos directamente desde un pc a otro , hay un app para hacer esto con una gui?
<xangua> clonezilla¿ :P
<N4x> jajaj
<supply2> clonezilla hace todo eso?
<supply2> reune todo eso?
<supply2> ok pero no se si clonezilla es capaz de copiar los archivos de un disco duro , haciendo un duplicado en la pc receptora?
<VHelzing> hola
<GridCube> !hi | VHelzing
<kubot> VHelzing: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<VHelzing> Pregunta:  estoy instalando algo para juegos en ubuntu, pero para hacerlo con repositorios tiene para oneiric, natty, maverick, lucid
<VHelzing> el ubuntu 10.04 se ubica en una de ellas?
<VHelzing> puedo colocar la dirección de la página que estoy viendo?
<GridCube> supongo
<VHelzing> gracias por su ayuda, soy novato en lo de ubuntu
<VHelzing> http://www.playonlinux.com/es/download.html
<GridCube> VHelzing, esas son las ultimas cuatro ediciones de ubuntu, lucid si no me equivoco es 10.04
<GridCube> L > M > N > O
<GridCube> sep 10.04
<GridCube> VHelzing, playonlinux esta en los repositorios
<VHelzing> si, solo que como soy nuevo en esto no ubico lo de L M N O
<GridCube> buscalo en el centro de software
<GridCube> o en synaptic
<VHelzing> ok GridCube, lo haré ahora, gracias
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> la forma mas rapida por supuesto es con una simple linea en una terminal
<GridCube> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install playonlinux
<supply2> como siempre estos programas de software libre para ubuntu son bastante ambiguos o poco claros en sus opciones para el user final y da lugar a que o bien se consiga lo que se pretende o termines, queriendo hacer una clon de tus particiones , dañando tu sistema.
<VHelzing> ok, lo haré ahora y te contaré que pasa...
<VHelzing> nuevamente mil gracias
<VHelzing> me da este resultado:
<VHelzing> http://www.playonlinux.com/es/download.html
<VHelzing> no es eso
<VHelzing> ahora si, es esto:
<VHelzing> E: Tipo '--2012-01-07' desconocido en la línea 1 de lista de fuentes /etc/apt/sources.list.d/playonlinux.list
<VHelzing> E: No se pudieron leer las listas de fuentes.
<VHelzing> :/
<GridCube> O_o
<GridCube> busca playonlinux en synaptic
<VHelzing> ok
<VHelzing> lo busque en el centro de sofware y no aparece, voy a synaptic
<GridCube> playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.7.3-1 (lucid), package size 747 kB, installed size 2000 kB
<GridCube> tiene que estar alli
<loopx> grgrgr
<xangua> algún problema loopx¿
<loopx> que nadie haya usado "dd"
<loopx> xD
<Nax> yo lo use, pero decidite
<loopx> el problema q usado dd antes
<loopx> pero me cambiado las particiones
<loopx> tenia una particion d 2gb y queria pasar el contenido a una particion d 4gb
<loopx> y el otro ha acabado siendo d 2gb tb y las 2gb no me las reconocia
<Nax> dd copia la particion! y dijiste que no querias eso
<loopx> y he tenido que formatear todo
<loopx> Nax: quiero copiar el contenido
<Nax> loopx: redimensiona la particion desde gparted luego
<loopx> no puedo
<Nax> loopx: entonces “cp“
<loopx> cp no me sirve
<Nax> entonces? DECIDITE!
<loopx> no es cuestion d decidirme
<loopx> es que una cosa no funciona y la otra tampoco
<loopx> :S
<Nax> cp SI hace lo que qures
<loopx> nop
<Nax> queres*
<loopx> el cp no me conservara los permisos de los ficheros
<Nax> lee
<GridCube> loopx, como que no?
<GridCube> O_o
<loopx> como q nop
<loopx> :D
<Nax> hoy pase un link con el parametro
<loopx> ................
<Nax> lo leiste?
<loopx> a ver.........
<loopx> si pero mejor os epxlico cmo funciona xD
<loopx> cuando montas el usb, no se monta cn los permisos originales
<loopx> son cambiados
<Nax> ..,,
<Nax> particiones fat?
<loopx> a q viene eso ahora?
<loopx> no
<Nax> cuales?
<loopx> el caso es que cuando montais un usb por ejemplo en cada pc
<loopx> adkiere permisos diferentes
<loopx> si tu haces el -a
<loopx> son esos permisos los q protege......
<loopx> no es el caso
<Nax> que formato tiene el usb!
<Nax> ?
<loopx> tiene 2
<loopx> ext4 es el q kiero ahora mismo
<mimecar> loopx: dd hace una copia exacta
<mimecar> si la partición tiene menos tamaño...
<mimecar> por qué no mueves simplemente la partición?
<loopx> mimecar: en una web vi que ponia asegurate que la particion tnga igual tamaño o más
<loopx> todo mentira xD
<mimecar> clonezilla usa dd
<Nax> wtf!
<mimecar> pero después de restaurar los datos hace más cosas
<loopx> voy a probar cn rsync
<Nax> loopx: lee sobre los permisos.
<loopx> Nax: lee tu anda
<loopx> xD
<Nax> ya leí
<loopx> pues leiste mal
<loopx> o t falta comprnesion lectora
<Nax> loopx: seguro!
<loopx> además ya probé el comando cp con su famoso parametro para que cnserve permisos
<loopx> no ha funcionado
<loopx> lo sabia teoricament, y lo probe empiricamnt
<loopx> no funciona
<loopx> tb he probado el dd, si funciona este, pero me la lia parda con las particiones
<loopx> me las cambia d tamaño
<Nax> vamos, di el formato de la partición, si es ext funciona
<mimecar> con todo lo que has hecho aún no has perdido los datos?
<Nax> loopx: dd copia la partición en raw
<loopx> mimecar: el origen nunca lo toke
<loopx> mimecar: solo el destino
<loopx> el origen no le aplico cambio, solo copio
<loopx> =)
<mimecar> por qué no mueves la partición?
<loopx> mimecar: tu lo q kiere q pierda los datos no?
<loopx> xD
<Nax> no
<mimecar> estas copiando los datos a otra partición
<mimecar> y después vas a borrar los originales
<Nax> loopx: la partición destino
<loopx> no ovy a borrar los originales
<mimecar> con dd también puedes perder los datos si pones mal el orden de los parámetros
<loopx> obviamnt
<loopx> pero hay q se rmuy patoso para eso
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> no serias el primero que ha puesto a '0' una partición
<loopx> una cosa es q uses mal los comandos y la lies
<loopx> y otra ya directamnt liando copiame esto a esto
<loopx> y lego borrame el oroginal
<loopx> si el destino se copia mal t jodes, no puedes probar otra cosa
<loopx> pork ya borraste el original cn todos sus permisos
<loopx> es una locura
<loopx> nfin.......
<loopx> ha funcionado
<loopx> rsync
<loopx> :)
<loopx> perfectttttt
<loopx> voy  a comer
<loopx> nos vemosssssssssss
<pepo> a quien le ha pasado que actualiza el kernel y pierde la red?
<GridCube> mucha gente supongo
<pepo> cual es la solución?
<pepo> instalé wireless-cdr
<pepo> y tampoco me funciona, que esa era la solución según una documentación que encontré
<mimecar> pepo: pon las actualizaciones
<pepo> mimecar pero no me agarra ni la cableada
<pepo> no toma ip por la cableada
<mimecar> que pierdas la conexión por cable no tiene sentido
<pepo> mimecar con la red cableada puedo actualizar
<pepo> no quiere agarrar ip
<mimecar> sudo dhclient eth0
<mimecar> si eth0 es la tarjeta
<pepo> si es
<pepo> y luego actualizo qué?
<mimecar> si
<pepo> si?
<mimecar> pon todas las actualizaciones
<pepo> ok
<pepo> vamos a ver
<vince> Hola amigos
<zcom> hola vince
<zcom> saludos al canal
<vince> Necesito ayuda
<zcom> di a ver si podemos hacer algo
<vince> Lo que pasa es que instale Xfce en mi compu por que hacia tiempo que me solto un error en unity que decia panic ocurred
<vince> Aqui en xfce no me sucede por que?
<mimecar> usas unity con xfce?
<mimecar> xfce tiene su propio gestor de ventanas
<vince> No el unity me solto ese error una vez pero cuando empeze a usar xfce ya no
<debsan> porque usas xfce, no unity
<zcom> hola, estoy instalando wordpress en mi ubuntu y me da error cuando salen por defecto los datos de Mysql database,  tengo que crear antes la "database"???
<mimecar> zcom: estas siguiendo las instrucciones de instalación?
<zcom> me da la impresion de que tengo que crear la database antes poniendo el nombre, username y password, pero no tengo ni idea
<zcom> si
<zcom> estoy siguiendo las instrucciones de instalacion
<mimecar> entonces te dirá si tienes que crear antes la BBDD
<zcom> voy a ver
<zcom> pone unos campos por defecto, pero yo diria que tendria que creearla antes
<zcom> sabe alguien como se crea una "databse" de mysql en ubuntu?
<mimecar> inicia phpMyAdmin y la creas desde ahí
<zcom> como inicio eso, desde web o consola?
<debsan> zcom, sudo aptitude install phpmyadmin
<zcom> tengo apache2 instaldo creo que ya lo trae
<zcom> es eso cierto?
<debsan> zcom, no creo
<zcom> ok
<debsan> supongo que instalaste mysql-server tambien
<debsan> zcom, si esta instalado no instala nada, no pierdes nada con probar. Luego de la instalacion en un navegador pone localhost/phpmyadmin
<debsan> zcom, cómo estás instalando wordpress?
<vince> Ya vi el error gracias aun asi
<debsan> zcom, te lo bajaste de internet o de los repositorios ?
<zcom> me baje de una web un zip
<mimecar> zcom: de la web oficial de wordpress?
<zcom> de wordpres.org
<zcom> si
<zcom> phpmyadmin me pregunta esto:  Configure database for phpmyadmin with dbconfig-common?
<zcom> le digo que no?
<mimecar> tendrás que decirle que motor de BBDD vas a usar
<debsan> decile que si
<debsan> y mete tu pass de mysql
<zcom> esa pass me la invento?
<debsan> es la de tu mysql
<mimecar> es la que has puesto en mysql
<debsan> la debes haber puesto
<debsan> zcom esto te viene al pelo http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/13354181/Servidor-web-para-usar-wordpress-en-Debian.html
<zcom> voy a ver gracias
<debsan> le va a aclarar mucho las cosas
<debsan> zcom, luego avisa si funcionó
<dougl> olah
<dougl> err hola
<debsan> dougl, hola
<dimitrus> alguien sabe como poner celdas estaticas en openoffice
<sisa_> hi, alguien tiene kindle amazon y usa calibre para pasar a otros formatos.... a que formato deberia pasar los pdf para que los lea bin y permita aumentar tamaño de letra?
<juanpa_hot> hola hay alguien de hermosillo sonora por aqui?
<juanpa_hot> hola hay alguien en la sala
<juanpa_hot> como puedo buscar gente de hermosillo
<juanpa_hot> ?
<cousteau> ni idea, quizá en irc hispano
<juanpa_hot> @help
<juanpa_hot> como busco el ir hispano
<cousteau> /server irc.irc-hispano.org
<juanpa_hot> es ke acavo de instalar el irc
<cousteau> y ahí mira a ver si hay un buscador de canales o algo (suele haber en los clientes de IRC una opción en el menú para buscar)
<cousteau> ...y si no busca en google a ver si hay un canal de ese sitio
<juanpa_hot> orale tnks tu de donde eres
<lgaa> en la pag de ubuntu  busca el grupo oficial de tu zona y los contactos
<juanpa_hot> a y me llamo juan pablo
<juanpa_hot> en la pagina de ubuntu dices
<dimitrus> man usa xchat
<lgaa> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/
<dimitrus> tienes un buscador de canales  eso
<cousteau> primero entra en irc hispano, luego mira en el buscador de canales
<Tarrasquero> cousteau: no está operativo
<Tarrasquero> al menos hace unos dias
<cousteau> qué?  irc-hispano?
<juanpa_hot> xchat es una aplicacion
<juanpa_hot> ?
<Tarrasquero> el buscador de hispano
<Tarrasquero> juanpa_hot: si
<Tarrasquero> es un cliente de irc
<cousteau> bueno, pues entonces se busca en google...
<lgaa> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<kurama10> juanpa_hot, hay un canal igual en irc que se llama #Ubuntu-Mx ahi puedes entrar o si quierres en #linux_mx tambien hay gente de hermosillo
<juanpa_hot> orale gracias en serio
<juanpa_hot> oie y es ke lo acavo de instalar donde escribo el nombre del canal
<juanpa_hot> si no es mucha la molestia
<kurama10> solo pon /j #linux_mx copia y pega
#ubuntu-es 2012-01-08
<dimitrus> cual es el archivo interno que hace como cache de nombres o dns
<dimitrus> creo que era lmhosts algo asi
<Zizou> pregunta, alguien sabe como configurar el navegador por defecto en xfce? me sigue lanzando el navegador de gnome aunque ya le dije que lanzara por defecto chromium
<jjsalazar> hola
<jjsalazar>  q tipo de distribuciones pueden usar el repositorio GitHub ?  ubuntu ???
<jjsalazar> solo ubuntu ?
<xangua> !git | jjsalazar
<kubot> jjsalazar: GIT es un sistema de control de versiones diseñado por Linus Torvalds | http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git | Manual http://www.kernel.org/pub/software/scm/git/docs/user-manual.html (inglés) | sitio http://git.or.cz/
<jjsalazar> hay un repo q se llama github, en el cual linus torvalds se hiso una cuenta para poner en el el kernel
<jjsalazar> yo lo q quiero es un repo con el ultimo kernel, pero para opensuse, y queria saber si GitHub me sirve
<guampa> github es un repo git, o sea codigo fuente. no un repo para apt-get
<jjsalazar> osea q no lo puedo usar como quiero
<guampa> podes usarlo en cualquier entorno donde tengas instalado git
<guampa> si queres instalarlo en ubuntu: apt-get install git
<jjsalazar> yo me estoy haciendo mi propia distro en susestudio, porq es mas facil q por otros medios, estoy haciendo un opensuse con xfce, q gracias a dios anda de mil maravillas
<jjsalazar> y queria saber si podia usar eso para dejarlo con el ultimo kernel
<guampa> con eso te bajas el codigo fuente del kernel desde el arbol de linus
<guampa> tendrias que compilarlo e instalarlo en tu sistema
<guampa> si es que queres usarl
<guampa> *usarlo
<jjsalazar> mmm, no gracias, la idea es q fuera facil
<jjsalazar> bueno, no importa mucho
<jjsalazar> yo se q este no es el canal de opensuse, pero en el canal de opensuse-es estan todos durmiendo, no se, nadie responde
<jjsalazar> alguien sabe algo sobre opensuse tumbleweed ?
<guampa> no ni idea de opensuse
<jjsalazar> ya esta operativo ? creo q solo debo agregar un repo para dejarlo rolling release, pero no se
<xangua> prueba #opensuse ¿
<xangua> rolling release¿ parece que opensuse no es la distro que quieres
<xangua> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<jjsalazar> ok, perdon
<jjsalazar> cuales son las dependencias de pitivi ???
<guampa> apt-cache depends pitivi
<r0z4> Hola
<Colo_ar> o/
<r0z4> alguien alguna se ha metido con la configuracion que manda este comando readlink /bin/sh?,  a mi me manda dash pero por especificaciones lo requiro con bash
<nipolar> buenas!
<nipolar> hay alguien de argentina?
<arp-> nipolar:  ?
<nipolar> hola?
<arp-> hola
<nipolar> ha, hola, ja, como va?
<arp-> Bien
<nipolar> okidoki
<nipolar> no sabes de algun server argentino?
<arp-> de comunidad ubuntu?
<nipolar> si
<arp-> No
<arp-> todo esta concentrado aqui
<nipolar> da
<nipolar> ok
<arp-> tenes el canakl #ubuntu-ar
<arp-> canal*
<nipolar> ok gracias
<arp-> tenes otros irc de argentina, pero nada que ver con la tematica de este server
<nipolar> hola hay alguien???
<mimecar> !ask nipolar
<kubot> nipolar: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<nipolar> desaparecio la barra de estado del Xchat, como la vuelvo a ver?
<mimecar> abre el menú de xchat y activala
<nipolar> como abro el menu?
<mimecar> ¿no te sale en pantalla el menú de xchat?
<nipolar> nono, estoy usando xubuntu, tendra algo que ver?
<mimecar> no
<nipolar> bueno, entonces no sale nada
<mimecar> xchat tiene un menú en la parte superior
<mimecar> haz una captura de pantalla y subela a imagehack
<nipolar> a ver aguanta
<nipolar> ahora la subo y paso el link
<nipolar> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/528/capturadepantallaw.png/
<nipolar> se ve?
<mimecar> prueba a pulsar 'ALT'
<nipolar> nada
<mimecar> estas usando xchat o xchat-gnome ?
<nipolar> xchat en xubuntu
<mimecar> intenta pulsar el botón derecho sobre los controles del programa para ver si muestra el mený
<mimecar> menú
<nipolar> lo unico que me muestra es el menu para maximizar, minimizar, etc
<mimecar> pulsas el botón derecho sobre el interfaz de la aplicación?
<nipolar> te amo! bah, digo, gracias... nose porque #$%& no se me ocurrio
<nipolar> ya esta solucionado, muchisimas gracias!!!
<nipolar> como quito el color de fondo del nombre de las aplicaciones en el escritorio?
<fosco_> buenas
<ubuntu> Hola, creo que el disco duro esta un poco dañado, por lo que he entrado desde un pendrive live con la intencion de hacer un check con gparted, pero no me detecta el disco duro el gparted
<ubuntu> alguien sabe que puedo hacer?
<mimecar> la bios te detecta el disco?
<ubuntu> no lo he mirado, pero diria que si...
<mimecar> asegurate
<ubuntu> como hago para saber desde aqui si me lo detecta?
<ubuntu> ok T_T
<ubuntu> pues hasta dentro de 5 min
<ubuntu> Ya estoy de vuelta
<mimecar> lo detecta?
<ubuntu> si mimecar porque me ha entrado en el grub , lo raro es que ahora tambien me lo detecta el gparted :S
<ubuntu> xd
<ubuntu> creo que el hardware de mi pc falla un poco ya...
<mimecar> ubuntu tiene una utilidad de discos
<mimecar> comprueba que no tienes errores de smart
<ubuntu> no se lo que son los errores de smart :S
<mimecar> lanza la aplicación
<ubuntu> mimecar: lo que me pasa es que entro en ubuntu y no llega siquiera para ingresar usuario i contra
<mimecar> y si te dice que el fallo físico es inminente ya lo sabrás
<ubuntu> me sale pantalla negra con letras y lo ultimo que dice es algo como Attached SCSI noseque, varias veces seguidas
<mimecar> con el live usb te pasa?
<ubuntu> con el live usb no me dice ningun error
<ubuntu> pero mi ordenador hace errores raros desde hace tiempo...
<mimecar> lanza la utilidad de discos que lleva ubuntu
<ubuntu> pq ese mismo disco duro que uso aqui es el del instituto, y en el instituto funciona sp bien
<ubuntu> no se si sera mi cable sata o mi ranura o algo...
<ubuntu> estoy en "disk utility"
<ubuntu> le he dado al disco duro, le doy ahora a "Check Filesystem" ?
<mimecar> si
<ubuntu> me ha salido en 2 segundos eso:
<ubuntu> File system check on "32 GB Filesystem" (Partition 1 of ATA ST3500413AS) completed
<ubuntu> File system is NOT clean.
<ubuntu> y ya esta.
<ubuntu> ah, creo que solo ha hecho una particion de tantas que hay -.-
<mimecar> eso solo comprueba una partición
<ubuntu> pues ahora lo acabo de hacer con todas las particiones
<ubuntu> todas me dice que esta "clean" excepto en 2
<mimecar> si tienes fallos aleatorios revisa el cable
<ubuntu> es que el cable ya lo he tocado mil veces...
<ubuntu> pq es como que no encaja bien, pero diria que el cable esta en buen estado...
<mimecar> si no encaja bien...
<ubuntu> pero entre el de la corriente y el de datos estan en direcciones distintas y el de datos no se agarra nada...
<ubuntu> pues muchas veces se me sale un poco...
<ubuntu> y no se que hacer como no sea pegarlo con superglue xD
<mimecar> usar otro cable
<ubuntu> en teoria tendria que agarrarse fuerte o q?
<ubuntu> pq me va asi desde el principio en ese pc
<ubuntu> en el instituto usamos una ranura donde metes directamente el disco duro y ale
<ubuntu> aqui tengo que abrir la tapa y hacerlo asi
<ubuntu> y a veces me entra en el ubuntu correctamente pero aleatoriamente se me queda parado y el disco duro hace un ruido raro
<ubuntu> entonces pruebo de tocar el cable y a veces se soluciona por un rato... y a veces no
<ubuntu> y ahora me ha salido eso, que ni siquiera puedo entrar
<ubuntu> y quizas con un chcek del gparted se soluciona, como ya me paso semanas atras.
<ubuntu> que me recomiendas? me compro una caja de estas para insertar comodamente el disco duro n? xd
<ubuntu> pq esque no se si sera eso el problema o tengo q comprar otro pc nuevo
<mimecar> la caja es más barata
<mimecar> si conectas / desconectas mucho el disco duro descasgatarás el conector
<ubuntu> y lo venden en cualquier sitio? esque yo solo lo vi en el insti
<mimecar> si
<ubuntu> osea que puede que ya este hecho polvo el conector y no me sirva de nada comprar la caja xd
<ubuntu> bueno, supongo q a malas la podre usar para el pc que tenga q comprar d ser asi
<ubuntu> no se por que escribo mientras pienso... sera uqe he dormido poco...xd
<ubuntu> bueno pues gracias mimecar voy a tratar de solucionar eso que te vaya bien
<mimecar> ok
<ubuntu> ya acabo el gparted :S
<mimecar> ubuntu: si usas un disco interno para tus datos, compra una caja externa
<ubuntu> una caja externa?
<ubuntu> a que te refieres?
<mimecar> hay cajas externas que conectas un disco IDE / SATA
<mimecar> y al PC la conectas por usb (llevan alimentación externa)
<ubuntu> el disco duro es un sata normal y lo tengo que usar del insti a casa de casa al insti, etc. No creo que sea muy bueno eso pero es lo que nos hacen hacer
<ubuntu> pero entonces si el disco duro se conecta por USB este ira mucho mas lento no? :S
<mimecar> vas a copiar cosas a más de 20 MB/s ?
<ubuntu> mmm... no
<ubuntu> pero para cargar el SO y etc?
<ubuntu> para lectura y etc
<mimecar> ... dime que no tienes en ese disco el sistema operativo...
<ubuntu> si lo tengo xD
<ubuntu> asi son las normas xD
<mimecar> te vas a cargar el disco al final
<ubuntu> yo no lo decidi, a mi tambien me huele muy mal eso xD
<mimecar> tu mismo
<ubuntu> pues si, ya hay alumnos que se les ha roto del todo...
<ubuntu> pero que quieres que haga yo?
<ubuntu> son las normas T_T
<ubuntu> tenemos que hacer los deberes con ese disco duro
<ubuntu> lo peor es que es un FP de informatica xD
<mimecar> es más sencillo usar una memoria usb para llevar los datos
<ubuntu> ya, pero es que por ejemplo nos hacen configurar servidors DNS/DHCP/APACHE y etc y entonces en casa para hacer los deberes necesitamos tener la misma configuracion y etc
<ubuntu> lo que es un cacao
<ubuntu> pero asi nos lo hacen hacer...
<mimecar> máquina virtual con una memoria USB
<ubuntu> y como puedo aprender eso que dices, si es mas practico lo hago asi porque esto me quita mas tiempo y me da mas dolores de cabeza que los propios trabajos en si...
<mimecar> creas un ordenador virtual (que es un archivo)
<mimecar> y lo llevas en una memoria USB de 16 GB por ejemplo
<ubuntu> tengo uno de 8 GB, supongo que es suficiente aunque un poco justo, pero imagino que por SO + documentos funcionara
<mimecar> aunque tengan un poco de desgaste será más resistente que un disco duro
<ubuntu> y el disco duro por que se desgasta ?
<mimecar> golpes
<ubuntu> de llevarlo encima?
<mimecar> un disco duro no tiene el desgaste de una memoria usb pero los golpes le afectan
<mimecar> ubuntu: una caída desde un poco de altura lo puede romper
<ubuntu> entonces tengo que escoger, llevar sp encima el disco duro como los demas o usar sp pendrive..
<nipolar> como cambio el color de fondo de los lanzadores en el escritorio?
<mimecar> nipolar: depende del tema que estes usando
<ubuntu> pero bueno si el problema es llevarlo lo llevo con cuidado y ya esta, yo veo el problema mas bien en que cada pc tiene su hardware y etc
<mimecar> si usas una máquina virtual, el sistema siempre verá el mismo hardware
<ubuntu> pero con maquina virtual te refieres a algo como virtualbox? :S
<nipolar> el bluebird estoy usando
<nipolar> el que viene por defecto en xubuntu
<mimecar> ubuntu: si
<ubuntu> mimecar: pero entonces estare usando Ubuntu sobre Ubuntu :S
<mimecar> y?
<mimecar> en el momento que el conector del disco duro te falle tendrás que soldarlo
<ubuntu> pues que si el Ubuntu real "se rompe" tampoco podre usar la virtualbox xD
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> si usas una máquina virtual la llevas en una memoria usb
<ubuntu> osea: Pendrive -> Ubuntu -> Virtualbox con ubuntu
<mimecar> NO
<ubuntu> xD
<mimecar> tu disco duro no sale de tu ordenador
<mimecar> y llevas una máquina virtual
<ubuntu> mi disco duro se queda en casa y uso un pendrive para ir al insti
<ubuntu> no?
<mimecar> si
<ubuntu> y la maquina virtual donde queda? XD
<mimecar> en la memoria usb
<nipolar> ustedes usan xchat tambien?
<ubuntu> yo ahora estoy en irssi
<nipolar> saben como cambiar el color al nick o al texto?
<ubuntu> nipolar: me suena que por Preferencias o configuracion xD
<mimecar> nipolar: si seleccionas otro tema cambia el color?
<nipolar> a ver, vamos por partes jaja
<nipolar> como cambio el color del nick y el texto en el xchat?
<ubuntu> nipolar: responde a la pregunta xD
<nipolar> veo en configuracion, pero no me da la opcion
<mimecar> abre las preferencias del programa
<nipolar> si, ya me fije
<nipolar> pero cual es la opcion que permite dicho cambio?
<bandabardo> yo uso irssi
<ubuntu> pues ni dea nipolar pero si no esta en configuracion y tal supongo que no hay la opcion n? XD
<bandabardo> prueba con el Hirens Boot CD
<bandabardo> es muy bueno
<bandabardo> me ha salvado de muchas con mi disco duro
<ubuntu> a quien se lo dices bandabardo ?
<nipolar> si, lo mismo pense yo, pero como siempre hay una vueltita de rosca en linux
<bandabardo> y de echo lo puedes ejecutar en un usb
<nipolar> bueno, a ver, probare el irssi
<ubuntu> nipolar: el irssi es para usar desde consola xD
<bandabardo> ahh si.. sobre el topic de Ubuntu en el disco duro
<mimecar> nipolar: si no encuentras la opción en un programa gráfico, en consola...
<bandabardo> ahhh y sobre irssi es muy bueno... estilo Matrix   :)
<ubuntu> lol
<nipolar> jaja, bueno, tengo que aprender no?
<ubuntu> aprender es lo que da sentido a la vida xD
<nipolar> jajaja
<nipolar> bueno, ahora si vamos a la segunda pregunta
<bandabardo> claro, precisamente ya estoy leyendo backtrack for dummies
<bandabardo> lol u_u!!
<nipolar> como quitar el fondo de color de los textos en los lanzadores del escritorio
<nipolar> pasa el link de backtrack!
<ubuntu> que es backtrack?
<nipolar> una distro
<mimecar> no pongaís enlaces a libros en pdf
<mimecar> si tienen copyright
<bandabardo> !!! :(
<ubuntu> pq no mimecar ?
<bandabardo> vale
<mimecar> !warez
<kubot> Discusiones de piratería u otra práctica de dudosa legalidad no son bienvenidos en los canales de Ubuntu, por favor abstenete de estos temas en #Ubuntu-es. Esto incluye links de descarga de software, vídeo o música.
<mimecar> el canal es para soporte, hacerlo por privado
<bandabardo> ok
<nipolar> -.-
<nipolar> na, fue, no importa ya lo busco yo jaja
<bandabardo> :!
<mimecar> recordar que si usais BT, las preguntas van a su canal (el soporte es para las versiones oficiales de ubuntu)
<nipolar> cla cla
<ubuntu> aqui cada uno en su equipo xD
<nipolar> jajaja
<nipolar> bandabardo, es sobre BT4?
<ubuntu> mimecar: lo que me dijiste creo que o no lo he entendido bien o no lo se hacer -.-
<mimecar> crear una máquina virtual?
<ubuntu> osea, yo se hacer un pendrive que arranque ubuntu, se usar la virtualbox para usar ubuntu en ella
<ubuntu> pro lo que tu dices nose xd
<mimecar> creas la máquina virtual en el pendrive
<mimecar> no tiene misterio
<mimecar> el usb NO arrancará ubuntu directamente
<bandabardo> yo utilizo un programa muy bueno
<ubuntu> pero que diferencia hay entre crear una maquina virtual en el pendrive y tener un pendrive que arranque ubuntu? o son sinonimos?
<bandabardo> es FAUMachine
<bandabardo> consume pocos recursos y es muy bueno en emulación de harware
<mimecar> en una máquina virtual el equipo siempre verá el mismo hardware
<mimecar> si usas un ubuntu normal, en cada ordenador verá un hardware
<bandabardo> es como tener una computadora adentro de otra computadora
<mimecar> si
<ubuntu> pero eso es lo que hace el virtualbox no?
<mimecar> si
<ubuntu> Entonces meto ubuntu en mi pendrive y luego virtualbox con ubuntu en el pendrive? XD
<ubuntu> o estais hablando de meter directamente virtualbox con ubuntu en el pendrive? XD
<ubuntu> pero como si no tengo ubuntu para instalar virtualbox???? XD
<mimecar> lo segundo
<ubuntu> y como lo hago eso?
<mimecar> ahora estas en un ordenador
<ubuntu> si
<mimecar> o no estarías en el irc
<ubuntu> xD si
<bandabardo> utiliza un usb persistente
<mimecar> instalas virtualbox y luego creas la máquina virtual
<ubuntu> bueno tambien podria estar en un mobil pero sigue xD
<mimecar> no porque escribes rápido
<ubuntu> jaja ok xD
<bandabardo> esto es que puedas guardar tus datos como si fuera un disco duro
<ubuntu> ok entonces desde este PC instalo el virtualbox y bf que complicado xD
<bandabardo> en un usb persistente
<mimecar> si no te quieres complicar, espera hasta que tu disco duro falle
<ubuntu> xD no que nos costo un paston xd
<ubuntu> ok espera que voy a ver un manual
<ubuntu> ah pero bandabardo lo que tu estas diciendo solo es un pendrive con ubuntu que se guardan los datos
<ubuntu> no es una virtual
<ubuntu> por lo que tendria los mismos problemas que con el disco duro
<ubuntu> que cada pc tiene su hardware
<ubuntu> voy a buscar como instalar una maquina virtual con ubuntu en un pendrive
<nicolas> hola?
<nipolar> che, es un bardito usar irssi he?
<nipolar> hola?
<ubuntu> lo que me dices no es lo siguiente? Pendrive con ubuntu --> virtualbox con ubuntu <-- y trabajo desde aqui
<mimecar> creas la máquina virtual en el usb
<ubuntu> mimecar achús.
<scherenhaenden> hola
<mimecar> hola scherenhaenden
<scherenhaenden> tengo problemas raros con el sonido... estoy escuchando algo y depronto se qda pegado y se repite el ultimo segundo hasta q haga algo como mover el mouse o tocar una tecla
<scherenhaenden> mimecar:  ;)
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu tienes?
<scherenhaenden> 3.0.0-14-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 21 20:28:43 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<scherenhaenden> pero eso me pasa desde q tenia como no se 9.10 o algo asi
<mimecar> y esa versión es...?
<scherenhaenden> 11.10.... weno la cuestion es esta probe en otro disco duro instalando ubuntustudio y pasa lo mismo
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo y mira si sigue pasando
<scherenhaenden> eso me pasa desde q el driver esta en el kernel y no es un driver aparte
<scherenhaenden> sip
<scherenhaenden> si pasa
<scherenhaenden> en windows no pasa.... ni en debian
<mimecar> si el driver es el mismo no importa que esté en el kernel o como módulo
<scherenhaenden> ou... no se si es el mismo... pero eso pasa con videos y con todo q sea audio... se qda pegado y suena como si fuese un cd rayado... q se qda pegado en un segundo  y cuando muevo el mouse se le kita
<scherenhaenden> o toco una tecla
<scherenhaenden> pero no se trato de buscar en internet y salen todos los problemas habidos y por haber menos este...
<Crashbit> es un problema difícil de buscar
<ubuntu> mimecar: para hacer lo que me dijiste tengo que hacer lo siguiente no?
<ubuntu> instalar virtualbox en mi pc -> instalar ubuntu en el virtualbox, entonces desde alli instalar ubuntu en mi pendrive
<ubuntu> xD supongo que no, da igual no se como hacerlo
<ubuntu> buenas nipolar
<ubuntu> estas en irssi ya?
<nipolar> sisi
<ubuntu> jeje ok
<ubuntu> ahora para abrir privado /query nick
<nipolar> voy a registrar el nick
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> de todas formas en freenode pueden usar tu nick aunque lo tengas registrado
<scherenhaenden> algun experto en multimedia XD?
<nipolar> haaaaaaa buenisimo entonces
<ubuntu> aunque imagino que si lo usan en el momento que te identifiques con contraseña tienes preferencia
<Crashbit> ubuntu: puedes evitar que lo usen
<ubuntu> ah ok Crashbit. cc/ nipolar
<mimecar> ubuntu: eso no es cierto
<ubuntu> el que mimecar ?
<mimecar> si tienes el nick registrado, puedes hacer que NO lo puedan usar
<ubuntu> yo ahora mismo por defecto tengo este nick, pero me ha dicho que esta registrado cuando me conecte, y no se me quita aunque no me identifique
<Crashbit> si, es lo que le digo
<ubuntu> ok, puedes hacerlo, pro por defecto no.
<ubuntu> yo no he dicho que no se pueda configurar xD
<ubuntu> aunque tampoco lo sabia, aunque supngo que era de esperar.
<mimecar> aunque lo uses no tienes los mismos privilegios que el usuario original
<mimecar> si un canal solo permite usuarios registrados no podrás entrar
<ubuntu> sep
<Crashbit> además de tener el vhost
<ubuntu> and what is it Crashbit ?
<Crashbit> 14:29 [freenode] -!- Crashbit [~Crashbit@unaffiliated/crashbit]
<ubuntu> ah vale
<nipolar> alguien esta viendo el partido?
<nipolar> como hay gente aqui che
<Germanaz0> hola a todos, me gustaría hacer una combinación de teclas para habilitar/deshabilitar algo, pero quiero que sea la misma combinaciónd de teclas para las dos cosas, algo asi como un toggle
<Germanaz0> se puede hacer algo de eso ?
<mimecar> como no lances algún script..
<Germanaz0> mimecar:
<Germanaz0> y como hago el script ? xD
<Germanaz0> para que sepa que active o desactive eso customizado
<mimecar> abres un editor de texto y pones los comandos
<Germanaz0> --_--'
<mimecar> en la configuración de gnome puedes asociar las teclas
<Germanaz0> si
<Germanaz0> pero necesito crear una para 1 accion
<Germanaz0> y otra para la otra
<Germanaz0> me gustaría hacer todo con una comb de teclas
<mimecar> si no te deja asociar una tecla a un script
<mimecar> me parece que no puedes hacerlo
<client17> hola, alguien de aqui usa una distro debian modificada que no pierda la velocidad caracteristica de debian?
<mimecar> client17: ya te hemos dicho que preguntes en el canal de IRC de esa distribución
<client17> y que sea estable
<client17> mimecar esa distro ya la he descartado porque su fallo no es de recibo
<mimecar> pues busca otra
<monster> ¬¬' escucho un grillo  cantar
<Tarrasquero> hola
<txomon|home> hola
#ubuntu-es 2012-12-31
<Patero-ng> quie me juega zsnes?
<Patero-ng> zsnes.com
<n-iCe> hi
<idroj07> Hola chicos, necesito una manita con la configuración de mi archivo xorg.conf para un monitor de crt Samsung tv. Se ha creado el xorg.conf a partir de "nvidia-settings" pero no veo los bordes del escritorio y otros defectos que supongo que se arreglaran con la edición de el xorg.
<Tiffon> felicidades
<elhoir> hola! ¿cual es el ultimo driver nouveau disponible para Ubuntu?
<elhoir> ¿que tal funciona el repositorio de x-org x-edgers?
<idroj07> Alguien puede ayudarme con el xorg.conf?
<euax> elhoir: puedes usar este link http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/InstallNouveau
<euax> idroj07: depende que quieras configurar.
<euax> para configurar n ubuntu xorg - http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man5/xorg.conf.5.html
<idroj07> euax: Si te paso mi xorg actual, un informe hardinfo y mi modelo de tv podrías llegar a decirme cuales son las lineas que tengo que modificar de mi xorg y que poner en ellas? (El problema fundamental que tengo es que no veo los bordes de la pantalla solo la zona central.
<euax> idroj07: aquí tienes las configuraciones para configurar xorg para nvidia, mira si te sirve.
<euax> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-617870.html
<Avernos_> mi GRUB se ha roto, sabeis como hacer boot manual desde grub?
<Avernos_> lo mas lejos que he llegado a sido a initframfs
<Avernos_> job control turned off
<idroj07> euax: ok voy a mirar haber si me sirve.
<elhoir> Avernos_, usa un LiveCD
<Avernos_> elhoir: vale, y como booteo manualmente desde el grub?
<elhoir> es la manera más fácil de restaurar grub
<elhoir> arrancas desde el liveCD, montas tu unidad de disco duro y despues haces un grub-install
<elhoir> un segundo
<elhoir> por dios no veo ningun manual bueno para recuperar grub
<elhoir> a ver
<euax> miro yo haber...
<euax> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB2_(Espa%C3%B1ol)
<euax> aquí teneis sobre grub2.
<elhoir> la orden seriaq algo asi como
<Avernos_> como puedo averiguar que unidad de disco es cual en el grub ? sdX,Y
<elhoir> grub-install --boot-directory=(ruta donde hayas montado la particion linux)
<Avernos_> ok..
<elhoir> Avernos_, montándola :)
<Avernos_> elhoir: montandola y mirando los contenidos?
<elhoir> puedes usar gparted para verlo
<elhoir> o quiza "cat /proc/partitions", si sabes el tamaño que tiene
<elhoir> yo recomiendo gparted, es muy intuitivo
<Avernos_> cat proc te da el tamano en clusters, no?
<elhoir> ni idea.. o en inodes... no lo se
<Avernos_> mi intencion es tratar de hacerlo desde el grub
<elhoir> desde el propio grub no se hacerlo
<Avernos_> menudo lio..  muchos tutoriales mezclan grub1 y grub2
<Avernos_> y al final ni uno ni otro
<elhoir> por eso digo, qu eno hay ni un manual bueno
<elhoir> con lo facil que es....
<Avernos_> sabes que es initframfs?
<Avernos_> es medio busybox?
<Avernos_> me salen comandos de busybox
<euax> el grub tiene un fichero de configuración boot/grub/grub.conf echale un vistazo haber.
<euax> el initframfs es el antiguo initrd, donde se carga después del kernel configuración del s.o.
<euax> luego vendría la carga del init normal
<euax> por eso el initframfs podría ser la versión live de linux
<euax> y tienes sus herramientas
<euax> se podría decir que es un módulo de arranque live
<euax> .
<Avernos_> interesante
<Avernos_> no entiendo porque el initframfs no lista la particion donde esta el kernel
<euax> sigue este manual --> http://www.guia-ubuntu.com/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<euax> recuperaras el sistema sin problemas
<Avernos_> segun parece  /etc/fstab esta en rootfs, asi que quiza sea eso la razond e que no lo lista
<elhoir-laptop> hola desde Ubuntu 13.04 :)
<mimecar> hola suicida
<elhoir-laptop> pues no va mal, eh
<elhoir-laptop> eso si.... sin driver grafico
<elhoir-laptop> de hecho es algo curioso... siempre que he probado una version alfa o beta de Ubuntu... va mejor que la version final :P
<elhoir-laptop> x-org-video-abi-13 es necesario para instalar algunos controladores, pero no existe en el repositorio oficial de Ubuntu 13.04 :-/
<elhoir-laptop> xorg-video-abi-13
<elhoir-laptop> puñetas
<mimecar> es normal que pase eso
<elhoir-laptop> no, espera, creo que ya se lo que pasa xd
<elhoir-laptop> forzé un downgrade del servidor X en quantal porque los drivers ATI no estaban soportados en xserver 1.13
<elhoir-laptop> ahora el tema es... cómo restauro el servidor x 1.13 sin cargarme lo demás? xD
<elhoir-laptop> vale, creo que es facil
<elhoir-laptop> hecho :)
<elhoir-laptop> y funcionando xd
<espialted> nas
<espialted> necesito ayuda
<espialted> me falta por instalar la targeta grafica
<espialted> me han  dado la direccion
<elhoir-laptop> que tarjeta ?
<elhoir-laptop> modelo?
<espialted> targeta ati+ç
<elhoir-laptop> uffff
<elhoir-laptop> que modelo?
<mimecar> espialted, ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<espialted> ati 9250
<espialted> he puesto en el terminal
<espialted> la direccion lo has descargao los paketes
<espialted> pero ya no se mas
<espialted> como instalarlo
<mimecar> empieza diciendo la versión de ubuntu
<espialted> en el terminal me pone ke los paketes estan descargados
<espialted> pero no se instalarlos
<espialted> y 12.04
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<espialted> se he instalado  las actualizaciones
<mimecar> ¿no te sirve el driver privativo que instala ubuntu?
<espialted> kiero saber como se instalan los paketes ke el terminal se ha descargado
<espialted> no
<espialted> no sirve el drivers primitivo
<mimecar> ¿qué paquetes has descargado?
<espialted> los que me han pasado antes en este canal
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> no se que has descargado
<espialted> ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run” guardado [53989404/53989404]
<espialted> +
<espialted> eso es lo que me pone el terminal
<espialted>  http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run
<espialted> necesito saber donde estan esos paketes
<mimecar> ¿esa es la última versión del driver?
<espialted> solo me falta eso
<espialted> si
<mimecar> están en la carpeta Descargas
<espialted> me lo ghan pasao bien
<espialted> donde esta esa carpeta
<mimecar> deberías usar el driver privativo que pone ubuntu, pero si quieres usar ese...
<espialted> la de descargas
<mimecar> /home/usuario/Descargas
<espialted> me meto a inicio
<espialted> y busco esa carpeta
<mimecar> no dices que tienes una consola abierta?
<espialted> si
<mimecar> entra en la carpeta desde la consola
<mimecar> deberás tener un live cd a mano por si tu sistema no arranca después
<espialted> espia@ubuntu:~$ /home/usuario/Descargas
<espialted> bash: /home/usuario/Descargas: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<espialted> espia@ubuntu:~$
<espialted> eso es lo que me pone
<mimecar> claro que no existe
<mimecar> "usuario" => pon TU nombre de usuario
<mimecar> cd nombre_carpeta
<espialted> haver mi nombre de usuario es espia
<espialted> ponmelo para que copie y pegue
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> tienes que aprender a interpretar
<mimecar> con 'cd' cambias de carpeta
<mimecar> cd /home/usuario/Descargas
<espialted> no me sale
<mimecar> pon el comando que estas usando
<espialted> cdespia
<espialted> no tengo ni idea tio
<mimecar> revisa lo que he puesto en la línea del 'cd...'
<mimecar> "usuario" es lo que tienes que modificar
<espialted> cd /home/usuario/Descargas
<elhoir-laptop> cd /home/espia/Descargas
<elhoir-laptop> sería así
<elhoir-laptop> o cd ~/Descargas
<espialted> lo he puesto
<elhoir-laptop> ...y?
<espialted> haora en consola me pone esto
<espialted> espia@ubuntu:~$ cd /home/espia/Descargas
<espialted> espia@ubuntu:~/Descargas$
<elhoir-laptop> bien
<mimecar> ls
<mimecar> te tiene que salir el archivo que has descargado
<espialted> que mas
<espialted> como?
<mimecar> (no pegues la salida del comando en el canal)
<espialted> como lo hago
<mimecar> ls
<elhoir-laptop> de todas formas, esa tarjeta es muy antigua.... el driver xserver-xorg-video-radeon deberia bastarte
<espialted> haora como me meto
<espialted> me falta el final ayudame ke instale la targeta que me va esto muy lento
<espialted> y lo necesito
<mimecar> espialted, te sale el archivo al poner el comando si o no
<espialted> si
<mimecar> ¿tienes un live cd a mano?
<espialted> no
<mimecar> deberías tenerlo antes de continuar
<espialted> no pasa nada
<elhoir-laptop> pues ahora sudo <archivo-descargado>
<espialted> diome como accedop a esa carpeta
<elhoir-laptop> instalas, reinicias.... y rezas :P
<mimecar> como quieras, puedes tener problemas en arrancar el sistema
<espialted> espia@ubuntu:~/Descargas$ sudo <archivo-descargado>
<espialted> bash: error sintáctico cerca del elemento inesperado `newline'
<espialted> me pone eso
<mimecar> sudo chmod +x nombre_archivo
<mimecar> sudo nombre_archivo
<espialted> me lo puedes poner para ponerlo directo
<mimecar> si no te funciona, ./nombre_archhivo
<mimecar> sustituye nombre_archivo por el nombre del archivo que te has descargado
<espialted> “ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run” guardado [53989404/53989404]
<mimecar> sólo lo que hay entre las comillas
<espialted> no lo se hacer eso es lo que me he descargado
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> pon en esa página web los archivos que te salen con el comando ls
<espialted> esque no lo se hacer
<mimecar> cuando pegues el texto, deja sólo el archivo de ati, no hace falta que pongas el resto de archivos de la carpeta
<mimecar> espialted, ¿sabes copiar texto en la consola?
<elhoir-laptop> chmod u+x ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run && sudo ./ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run
<espialted> espia@ubuntu:~/Descargas$  chmod u+x ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run && sudo ./ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run
<espialted> chmod: no se puede acceder a «ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run»: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<espialted> aaaa
<espialted> me sale eso
<mimecar> copia la salida del comando ls en pastebin
<mimecar> para mi que tu archivo se llama “ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run” guardado [53989404/53989404]
<elhoir-laptop> O_O
<espialted> espia@ubuntu:~/Descargas$ “ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run” guardado [53989404/53989404]
<espialted> “ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run”: no se encontró la orden
<espialted> joerrrr
<mimecar> sabes copiar el texto de la consola?
<espialted> no
<mimecar> selecciona el texto igual que en un procesador de textos, botón derecho, copiar
<mimecar> seleccionado todo el texto que te devuelva el comando ls
<mimecar> después abres en el navegador http://paste.ubuntu.co
<mimecar> pones un nick, pegas el texto y pulsas en el botón Paste
<mimecar> el enlace que te de en el navegador lo copias en el irc
<espialted> joerrrrr
<elhoir-laptop> espialted, venga tio qu eno es tan dficil :)
<espialted> decirme el comando exacto
<espialted> que copie y pegue
<mimecar> no hay comando exacto
<mimecar> selecciona el texto de la consola con el ratón
<espialted> necesito esos drivers instalado me va el pc muy mal
<mimecar> botón derecho, copia
<mimecar> tienes que poner un poco de tu parte también
<espialted> espia@ubuntu:~/Descargas$ “ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run” guardado [53989404/53989404]
<espialted> qye seleciono
<espialted> selecciono
<mimecar> esa es la salida del comando ls ?
<mimecar> sólo tienes un archivo en esa carpeta?
<espialted> si
<mimecar> descarga el archivo de nuevo
<elhoir-laptop> mimecar, pues tenias razon, el nombre es todo ese chorizo xdd
<mimecar> el nombre tiene que ser ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run
<elhoir-laptop> espialted, de todas formas, te lo has descargado con wget ???' por que no usas firefox? :)
<fzeta> les desea un feliz año 2013 ;-)
<espialted> como?
<mimecar> espia, primero, cómo has descargado ese archivo?
<espialted> me han dao la direccion
<espialted> lo he puesto en consola
<elhoir-laptop> fzeta, gracias, igualmente
<espialted> la consola se ha descargao los paketes
<mimecar> pon el comando que te dieron
<elhoir-laptop> wget
<elhoir-laptop> supongo
<mimecar> elhoir-laptop, en el irc no supongas
<espialted> como seria
<espialted> wget
<espialted> que mas
<mimecar> espialted, ¿cuando te dieron el comando?
<elhoir-laptop> no, no, espialted, solo pega el comando qu ete dieron
<espialted> hace 1 hora
<mimecar> !logs
<kubot> Los registros de #ubuntu-es se encuentran en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<espialted> me lo dieron aqui la direcciobn de la pagina
<espialted> para descargar los drivers
<espialted> tan dificil es entrar en la pagina de descargas desde el terminal de ubuntu
<mimecar> no apareces en los los logs
<mimecar> no es dificil, lo complicado es que tengas un archivo con ese nombre
<espialted> spia@ubuntu:~$ wget http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run
<espialted> --2012-12-31 15:38:46--  http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run
<espialted> Resolviendo www2.ati.com (www2.ati.com)... 12.120.136.146
<espialted> Conectando con www2.ati.com (www2.ati.com)[12.120.136.146]:80... conectado.
<espialted> Petición HTTP enviada, esperando respuesta... 200 OK
<espialted> Longitud: 53989404 (51M) [application/octet-stream]
<elhoir-laptop> flood
<mimecar> espia, wget http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run
<elhoir-laptop> lo curioso es que se lo ha bajado bein
<mimecar> y después pon la salida del comando ls
<mimecar> dentro de 1 minuto podrás hablar
<espialted> espia@ubuntu:~/Descargas$ ls
<espialted> envy_0.9.8-0ubuntu13_all.deb  setup(1).exe  setup.ex
<espialted> me sale eso
<mimecar> ahí no tienes el archivo ati-driver...
<mimecar> wget http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run
<mimecar> cuando lo tengas seguimos
<mimecar> te recomiendo que mientras busques un live cd de ubuntu
<mimecar> si tienes algún problema con el driver que instalas, no tendrás entorno gráfico
<elhoir-laptop> me quedé sin audio... reinicio xD
<elhoir-laptop> ya estoy aqui
<lopez> Hola gente como soluciono esto ?  http://pastebin.com/6wV300qX
<mimecar> usa otro mirror
<ThePianist> Hola  a todos.
<ThePianist> Consulta: quiero convertir un audio mp3 a video, para ello utilicé el siguienta comando:
<chakal^-^> lopez, si entras en esa url no existe
<ThePianist> ffmpeg -i Panchita1.mp3 Panchita.jpg video.avi
<lopez> mimecar,  cambio el "origen" ?
<chakal^-^> ThePianist, un audio mp3 a video ?????
<ThePianist> pero al reproducir el video me dice que no hay flujo o algo así
<ThePianist> chakal^-^, exacto
<mimecar> lopez, es una opción
<chakal^-^> ThePianist, pero que flujo va a ver si es un mp3
<lopez> bien gracias .
<mimecar> ThePianist, donde has encontrado esa forma de usar ffmpeg?
<ThePianist> entré a la carpeta donde está el audio  y la imagen que utilizaré para el video y utilicé la terminal embevida
<chakal^-^> ains
<ThePianist> mimecar,  jajaja por ahí en un tutorial
<mimecar> en que tutorial
<ThePianist> mimecar, en este http://reprasol.blogspot.com/2010/03/convertir-mp3-video-con-ubuntu.html
<mimecar> pon el error exacto
<ThePianist> mimecar,  el error dice: El flujo no contiene datos
<mimecar> qué programa usas?
<ThePianist> mimecar, para el video? probé VLC y el Reproductor de Ubuntu
<mimecar> sin poner la imagen funciona?
<ThePianist> mimecar, no probé
<ThePianist> lo haré ahora
<ThePianist> Mikelevel, Eureka, jajajajaja Funcionó
<mimecar> los comandos o la imagen están mal
<ThePianist> mimecar, Eureka, jajajajaja Funcionó
<ThePianist> mimecar, ni idea qué está mal, pero al no poner la imagen en el comando, funcionó y ya tengo el video
<chakal^-^> ThePianist, prueba: ffmpeg -loop_input -i Panchita.jpg -i Panchita1.mp3 -acodec copy -shortest -qscale 5 -s 640x480 Panchita1.avi
<mimecar> lo tendrás sin la imagen
<ThePianist> sería ideal con una imagen,
<ThePianist> intentaré lo que dices chakal^-^
<ThePianist> chakal^-^,  mimecar  creo que ya descubrí cuál era mi error
<chakal^-^> tienes que especificar las entradas (-i) y definir el video
<ThePianist> nah, pensé que descubrí el error, pero no.
<ThePianist> Ahora estoy probando el comando de chakal^-^
<chakal^-^> U_U
<chakal^-^> http://goo.gl/6MG9V
<chakal^-^> hasta luego, salgo.
<ThePianist> Muchas gracias chakal^-^  resultó
<ThePianist> resultó tu comando
<ThePianist> mimecar, gracias por tu ayuda
<ThePianist> Les cuento un Off Topic: En el verano se van mis alumnos y las entradas me bajan considerablemente.
<ThePianist> Pero gracias al software libre me las arreglaré. Me han contratado en dos escuelas para dictar talleres de MuseScore un editor de partituras
<ThePianist> No me imaginé jamás que al instalar Ubuntu hace ya 4 años me rendiría dividendos
<ThePianist> Un abrazo a todos y felicidades para este año 2013,
<elhoir-laptop> hola a todos
<elhoir-laptop> que significa esta linea en la salida del comando "dmesg"?
<elhoir-laptop> [   88.224942] init: plymouth-stop pre-start process (2619) terminated with status 1
<mimecar> que el programa se ha cerrado mal
<elhoir-laptop> y como puedo reportar el error?
<elhoir-laptop> (si es que lo es)
<mimecar> supongo que launchpad tendrá una sección para ubuntu 13.04
<elhoir-laptop> vale, ya ha sido reportado ese error
<elhoir-laptop> por cierto.... qué ocurriría si simplemente se desinstala plymouth? :)
<elhoir-laptop> se vería el proceso de arranque de Linux?
<elhoir-laptop> mm... vale, creo que no puedo sin cargarme otros paquetes esenciales.... asi que mejor no toco nada xd
<espia> nas
<espia> necesito ayuda
<espia> http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run
<espia> me bajado esto para la targeta grafica
<mimecar> ¿ya lo has descargado?
<espia_> me podeis ayudar
<espia_> me bajao los drivers
<espia_> http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run
<mimecar> ¿los tienes en la carpeta de Descargas?
<espia_> pero no los puedop instalar es un archivo de texto
<espia_> no lo tengo en el escritorio
<elhoir-laptop> no es un archivo de texto, es un archivo ejecutable
<espia_> pues como lo ejecuto
<mimecar> espia, entonces abre una consola y entra en la carpeta Escritorio
<espia_> me lo he puesto en el escritorio
<espia_> abro el terminal
<espia_> ya esta abierto
<espia_> aver si lo consigo
<mimecar> pasa a la carpeta Escritorio
<espia_> como se hace eso
<mimecar> cd Escritorio
<espia_> me pone en la consola que no existe
<mimecar> ls
<mimecar> y pon en pastebin las carpetas que te salgan
<mimecar> !paste espia
<kubot> espia: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<espia_> spia@ubuntu:~$ ls
<espia_> ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run  Escritorio        Música      Vídeos
<espia_> Descargas                        examples.desktop  Plantillas
<espia_> Documentos                       Imágenes          Público
<espia_> espia@ubuntu:~$
<mimecar> por favor, usa pastebin
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> mimecar: Lo acabo de decir, mira mis mensajes anteriores.
<mimecar> dentro de un minuto podrás hablar
<espia_> nas
<mimecar> no puedes pegar tanto texto en el canal o el bot te silenciará
<espia_> ok
<espia_> ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run  Escritorio
<espia_> me pone eso
<mimecar> tienes ahí un archivo ati...
<espia_> si
<mimecar> lo has descargado esta tarde?
<espia_> si
<espia_> 50 megas
<mimecar> ok
<mimecar> chmod +x ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.ru
<mimecar> ./ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.ru
<mimecar> pon una n al final
<mimecar> que no la he copiado
<espia_> permiso denegado
<espia_> xddd
<mimecar> en que comando
<espia_> spia@ubuntu:~$ ./ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run
<espia_> bash: ./ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run: Permiso denegado
<espia_> espia@ubuntu:~$
<mimecar> sudo ./ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run
<espia_> me pone pasword
<mimecar> pon el password de tu usuario
<espia_> que pongo
<mimecar> el usuario de tu ordenador
<espia_> [sudo] password for espia:
<espia_> sudo: ./ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run: orden no encontrada
<espia_> espia@ubuntu:~$
<espia_> ufffff
<mimecar> aunque no se tiene que hacer, ...
<mimecar> sudo su
<mimecar> ./ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run
<espia_> permiso denegado
<mimecar> imposible
<espia_> espia@ubuntu:~$ ./ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run
<mimecar> en cual de los comandos te da ese error
<espia_> bash: ./ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run: Permiso denegado
<espia_> espia@ubuntu:~$
<mimecar> has puesto antes el chmod ?
<espia_> no
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> no te saltes pasos
<mimecar> chmod +x ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run
<espia_> ya lo he puesto
<mimecar> ./ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run
<espia_> siiiiiii
<espia_> esta haciendo lago
<espia_> parece que lo esta instalando
<mimecar> deberías tener un live cd a mano por si salen problemas
<mimecar> corres el riesgo de reiniciar y quedarte sin entorno gráfico
<espia_> no pasa nada con el intendo me quedo
<espia_> graciassssss
<espia_> voy a reiniciar
<espia_> y ya tre cuento
<mimecar> si puedes...
<espia_> jajajaja tranki hay que tener fe
<espia> ya esta tio
<espia> lo hemos conseguido
<mimecar> sigue vivo el ordenador?
<espia> si
<espia> y va rapido
<espia> haora como la puedo configurar
<espia> eres una makina
<espia> como me meto a las propiedades de la targetaç
<mimecar> deberías tener alguna opción en los menús
<espia> ya me queda investigar
<espia> lo mas dificil esta hecho
<espia> que gusto
<espia> gracias
<espia> si estuvieras en mi pueblo te uinvitaba algo
<mimecar> xD
<mimecar> la próxima vez, lee e interpreta las frases
<espia> ok
<chakal^-^> buenas noches
<espia> g,.hgmm,j,.jl
<GJ> hola alguien me puede ayudar con la instalacion de ettercap desde la terminal
<n-iCe> GJ: instalación?
<n-iCe> apt-get install paquete
<n-iCe> hi
<GJ> mira el el paquete lo tengo en descargas lo tengo como ettercap-0.7.5.tar.gz
<GJ> soy nuevo en ubuntu
<GJ> disculpas
<n-iCe> Nuevo en Ubuntu y quieres usar ettercap?
<GJ> si
<GJ> jejeje
<n-iCe> Éstos chicos curiosos
<n-iCe> Ponte a leer
<n-iCe> tar -zvxf ettercap-0.7.5.tar.gz
<n-iCe> cd ettercap-0.7.5
<chakal^-^> GJ, instalalo via apt en vez de compilarlo
<n-iCe> Y lee el INSTALL
<GJ> sabes ya hice todo eso
<chakal^-^> yo te recomiendo wireshark
<chakal^-^> sudo apt-get install wireshark
<chakal^-^> el ettercap tambien lo tienes en los repositorios
<n-iCe> chakal^-^: son cosas distintas
<chakal^-^> sudo apt-get install wireshark-common
<n-iCe> GJ: y ya leiste el INSTALL?
<GJ> pero al final me dice que hay modificar un archivo que esta en   /etc/ettercap/etter.con pero no me aparece la carpeta ettercap
<chakal^-^> n-iCe, que ?
<n-iCe> locate ettercap.conf
<chakal^-^> ambos son sniffers
<n-iCe> whereis ettercap.conf
<n-iCe> chakal^-^: y sirven para cosas diferentes, creeme.
<chakal^-^> U_U
<GJ> si correcto son sniffers
<n-iCe> seguro el quiere un Man-in-the-middle
<n-iCe> De esos lamersillos que aparecen
<chakal^-^> ...
<chakal^-^> xD
<GJ> lo siento pero soy curioso
<GJ> no soy un lammers solo quiero aprender
<chakal^-^> GJ, no entiendo por que quieres compilarlo y mas siendo nuevo si lo tienes en los repositorios
<chakal^-^> te estas complicando la vida, pero bueno tambien te sirve para aprender
<chakal^-^> adelante.
<chakal^-^> n-iCe, un manual en el medio ?
<chakal^-^> sera Men-in-the-middle (MITM)
<n-iCe> ya no les voy a decir nada
<n-iCe> tú por metiche
<n-iCe> y el otro por lamer
<GJ> mira lo estoy haciendo con este tuto http://www.villacorp.com/blog/tag/ettercap-ubuntu-tutorial/
<chakal^-^> lo que ahi que leer, metiche yo ?
<chakal^-^> en fin, GJ instalalo por apt
<chakal^-^> n-iCe, tu eres el que has saltado que es un lamer cosa que sobra
<chakal^-^> y mas en un canal de cuando alguien pregunta, no eres nadie para juzgar a la gente
<chakal^-^> o sea si vas a decir eso mejor callate como ahora
<chakal^-^> <n-iCe> ya no les voy a decir nada
<GJ> es correcto ckakal graciasss
<n-iCe> ya shh
<n-iCe> siguele
<elhoir> asi no se ayuda a nadie... ejem
<chakal^-^> GJ, no te compliques, apt-get install wireshark-common
<n-iCe> De todo se quejan, por eso usan Ubuntu.
<chakal^-^> lo que hagas con esa herramienta es cosa tuya pero hazlo asi sin complicarte si eres nuevo.
<GJ> ok gracias lo hareeee
<GJ> chakal graciasss
<chakal^-^> nada hombre
<GJ> y a ti tbn n-iceno te molestes
<chakal^-^> no te preocupes GJ
<chakal^-^> con un ignore sobra, ahi de todo en el irc ;)
<GJ> chakal te envie un MP
<mimecar> Feliz año desde España
<SergioMeneses> mimecar, \o
<mimecar> SergioMeneses, cuanto queda por tu zona?
<SergioMeneses> mimecar, son las 18:08
<mimecar> aún os queda un poco
<elhoir-laptop> happy new year from Spain!
<fzeta> salud!
<SergioMeneses> mimecar, todavia queda resto xD
#ubuntu-es 2013-01-01
<HackerNG> hola todos
<HackerNG> hola???
<MrTulias> Buenas. Felices fiestas y buen año
<HackerNG> mrtulias feliz año nuevo
<MrTulias> Murió mi hp. Se ha petao la bios o la placa. Se queda arrancando (sin mostrar nada en pantalla) haciendo ruido el dvd. Si lo desconecto sigue sin arrancar...
<havenew> http://t.co/AorgEQf9
<mimecar> havenew, no hagas spam por favor
<jorge4> Hola..os deseo a todos un año 2013 de prosperidad y proyectos cumplidos.
<jorge4> Una pregunta...¿alguien que tenga ubuntu 12.04 ó el 12.10 corriendo en un netbook? Es que soy incapaz de que skype utilice el micro interno...con el externo si funciona pero el interno no hay manera
<jorge4> he comprobado el alsamixer y esta todo bien
<chakal^-^> jorge4, selecciona el interno desde gstream-property
<chakal^-^> gstreamer-properties perdon
<elhoir> en 12.10 la camara de mi portatil no era detectable, parece que en 13.04 ha vuelto a la vida...
<elhoir> lo mismo te ocurre a ti igual con el micro....
<chakal^-^> igual es solo seleccionar la entrada que quieras si tienes varios controles
<elhoir> puede ser....
<chakal^-^> por defecto el Linux coge el primero que ve
<chakal^-^> si lo le indicas por cual quieres salir
<jorge4> ok chakal^-^
<jorge4> gstreamer-property tiene algún acceso desde consola? desde el menu no lo veo
<chakal^-^> ejecutalo, es un comando
<jorge4> ok chakal^-^ ..muchas gracstigar este asunto a ver si lo arreglo...ias..voya inve
<elhoir> tengo la impresion de que gstreamer en la version 13.04 está roto
<elhoir> aunque, tratandose de una version alpha.... puede que sea hasta normal
<chakal^-^> elhoir, prueba con pavucontrol
<chakal^-^> al menos sabes si te lo detecta y puedes activar o desactivar el dispositivo entre otras cosas
<chakal^-^> de todas maneras lo puedes saber si alsa detecta o no: cat /proc/asound/cards
<chakal^-^> ahi salen los dispositivos de sonido de entrada y salida
<elhoir> chakal^-^, a mi pavucontrol me va bein, creo que te referias a jorge4 :)
<chakal^-^> elhoir, lo digo por que no va bien gstreamer en la beta
<elhoir> ahhh, perfecto , gracias, entonces no es problema mio solo :)
<luisgrin> hola, alguien en casa?
<elhoir> hola luisgrin
<elhoir> feliz año!
<luisgrin> la pregunta: quiero actualizar la lista de repositorio, lo hago con sudo vim  /etc/apt/sources.list    ... agrego lo que voy encontrando por ahi .... pero no anda lo mismo
<luisgrin> hola elhoir
<luisgrin> mi ubuntu es 10 server
<mimecar> luisgrin, actualiza
<mimecar> a no ser que estes con 10.04
<luisgrin> claro despues le doy sodu apt-get update etc ... si si es 10.04
<mimecar> esa versión sólo tiene actualizaciones de seguridad
<mimecar> no deberías encontrar repositorios de terceros
<luisgrin> no deberia :( qye mal
<luisgrin> y que hago ademas de poner una version mas nueva de ubuntu?
<mimecar> ubuntu server es para servidores
<mimecar> es una versión que busca estabilidad, no programas nuevos
<luisgrin> ah mimecar  entiendo ahora!
<luisgrin> lo estabamos queriendo usar para pruebas
<luisgrin> pero esta bien, usaremos otra maquina
<mimecar> luisgrin, tendréis que usar una versión con soporte
<luisgrin> y si, claro
<elhoir> bueno no es necesario, puedes convertir el server en desktop sin muchos problemas
<elhoir> sin necesidad de una nueva maquina
<luisgrin> ya q estamos .. otra pregunta: si quiero armar una suerte deraid agregando discos a mi "server" seria solo poner mas discos y correr algun software?
<luisgrin> elhoir: , tengo otra pc en la red destinada a pruebas la verdad :)
<elhoir> si... pero desconozco qué software.... nunca he trabajando con raid en Linux
<elhoir> luisgrin, entonces mejor
<mimecar> luisgrin, usa un raid por hardwar
<mimecar> hardware
<luisgrin> mimecar:  entiendo,
<luisgrin> por ahora estoy usando pc comunes como servidores --php y mysql con apache--  si me pueden aconsejar que puedo hacer para mejorar, la verdad no se si aumentar la inversion en hard o pasarme a amazon o algo asi
<elhoir> amazon? no me gusta nada eso de servidores en la nube....
<mimecar> te puedes permitir que todos tus datos estén en máquinas externas
<elhoir> prefiero mejorar el hardware
<mimecar> y pagar bastante dinero?
<luisgrin> mimecar:  no se que decirte.. obviamente todos pensamos cosas similares, pero la verdad el soporte es un dolor de cabeza
<luisgrin> es mas, creo q de algun modo es mejor q esten afuera
<luisgrin> justamente por el hecho de ser informacion q NO quiero tener la responsabildiad de tener
<mimecar> eso es cosa tuya, pero ya no tiene relación con ubuntu
<luisgrin> no claro, les agradezco
<elhoir> en realidad a lo que hay que estar más atento es a las actualizaciones de seguridad....
<elhoir> y configurar bien el servidor, claro
<elhoir> pero eso en distribuciones especificas de servidor como ubuntu server, la configuracion por defecto es válida, imagino
<manel2020> feliz año!!
<ignacio_> hols
<ignacio_> algien me ayuda a buscar este driver http://www.nvidia.es/object/linux_display_amd64_1.0-7664_es.html pero para 32bits? pls
<ignacio_> no lo encuentro en ningun lugar
<chakal^-^> ignacio_, http://goo.gl/KGph
<ignacio_> no esta...
<ignacio_> ya e buscado alli
<chakal^-^> el que ?
<chakal^-^> date cuenta que son series
<ignacio_> el que quiero yo es mucho mas antiguo
<chakal^-^> cual es
<ignacio_> yase
<manel2020> .... tipo de producto?? gforce Supongo??---
<ignacio_> tengo una geforce 6200 agp 512mb
<ignacio_> pero con todos estos drivers  de haora no funciona bien... con suerte alcanza los 1000fps con glxgears y el rendmieiento es pesimo
<chakal^-^> http://goo.gl/rDnF8
<chakal^-^> pues buscas mal
<manel2020> con la info que has dado , debes verificarla -> http://www.nvidia.es/object/linux-display-ia32-310.19-driver-es.html
<dzup> busca en taringa
<ignacio_> no es buscado mal shakal yo se lo q hablo
<dzup> el busca en taringa* por eso esta mal*
<chakal^-^> es la gforce 6 series ignacio_
<manel2020> driver gforce .... para linux 32bits series 600
<ignacio_> yase
<chakal^-^> si te fijas en tarjetas soportadas sale la 6200
<manel2020> http://www.nvidia.es/object/linux-display-ia32-310.19-driver-es.html
<ignacio_> es una serie 6 pero como te digo, tiene mal rendimeinto con los drivers como 304, 290, y todas esas ramas
<chakal^-^> GeForce 6 series: 6800 XT, 6800 XE, 6800 Ultra, 6800 Series GPU, 6800 LE, 6800 GT, 6800 GS/XT, 6800 GS, 6800, 6700 XL, 6610 XL, 6600 VE, 6600 LE, 6600 GT, 6600, 6500, 6250, 6200 TurboCache, 6200SE TurboCache, 6200 LE, 6200 A-LE, 6200, 6150SE nForce 430, 6150LE / Quadro NVS 210S, 6150 LE, 6150, 6100 nForce 420, 6100 nForce 405, 6100 nForce 400, 6100
<ignacio_> ._.
<chakal^-^> mmm
<chakal^-^> si tiene mal rendimiento no uses el privativo
<manel2020> http://www.nvidia.es/object/linux-display-ia32-310.19-driver-es.html
<chakal^-^> usa el libre
<ignacio_> es que yo sin jugar en el pc no puedo vivir
<manel2020> uhmmm mal asunto entonces..
<manel2020> yo vivo sin jugar en el pc
<manel2020> sin problemas
<manel2020> :D
<chakal^-^> ignacio_, pues mete windows
<ignacio_> mira, el driver q te pido yo, fue casi echo para mi tarjeta
<ignacio_> Soporte para OpenGL 2.0.
<ignacio_> Soporte inicial de Xinerama + OpenGL; véase el Apéndice V del archivo README.
<ignacio_> Soporte de la extensión EXT_framebuffer_object OpenGL.
<ignacio_> Soporte de NV-CONTROL para manejar la configuración de DDC/CI; véase la opción de configuración AllowDDCCI en el archivo README.
<ignacio_> Soporte para ajustar el reloj de la GPU; véase la opción de configuración de X "Coolbits" en el Apéndice D.
<manel2020> juegos en linux... va ser que el concepto no es el "concepto"...
<chakal^-^> bueno no te creas manel2020 ... esta steam
<ignacio_> solo necesito este controlador http://www.nvidia.es/object/linux_display_amd64_1.0-7664_es.html pero en 32 bits
<chakal^-^> y playonlinux
<manel2020> esto vale... si , no lo voy a negar
<manel2020> pero creo que me entiendes ¿o no?
<tin_nqn> buenas!
<chakal^-^> yo he sacado mas fps en linux que en windows
<ignacio_> si yo solo quiero jugar el 0ac
<chakal^-^> si manel2020 si xD
<chakal^-^> cada cosa es para lo que es
<tin_nqn> feliz 2013 para todos y todas por aqui!
<manel2020> XD
<manel2020> feliz 2013
<mimecar> ignacio_, ese driver que estas descargando es para xf86
<manel2020> Mi deseo para este 2013 es que las personas de trabajan para canonigal y la gente que toma decisiones , se hayan dado cuenta que de adroid no es linux...
<mimecar> xfree86
<ignacio_> ...
<chakal^-^> xD
<tin_nqn> estimada gente, tengo la siguiente situación a ver si pueden ayudarme: necesito descargar una serie de paquetes para instalar en un equipo que todavía no tengo
<tin_nqn> estoy en un ubuntu x86 y este equipo tendrá x64
<chakal^-^> mimecar, xfree86 ? sera para i386, se supone que ya lo sabe
<manel2020> uhmm tin
<manel2020> eso suena interesante...
<mimecar> http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/1.0-7664/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-7664-pkg2.run
<tin_nqn> como puedo hacer?
<chakal^-^> y dale
<mimecar> xfree86 es un servidor gráfico antiguo chakal^-^
<ignacio_> ese no es...
<ignacio_> es este
<ignacio_> http://www.nvidia.es/object/linux_display_amd64_1.0-7664_es.html
<chakal^-^> mimecar, y que tendra que ver xfree86 con la arquitectura
<tin_nqn> el tema es que tendré conectividad minima cuando tenga el nuevo equipo en mi poder y necesito poder ponerme a trabajar lo antes posible
<chakal^-^> ains
<mimecar> chakal^-^, yo no he dicho que tenga relación con la arquitectura
<chakal^-^> <mimecar> ignacio_, ese driver que estas descargando es para xf86
<mimecar> pero si ubuntu usa xorg y le metes un driver de una versión anterior
<manel2020> tin.. creo que deberias hacer una distro custom por usb o cd
<mimecar> lo normal es que no funciona
<chakal^-^> no se si afirmabas aho o preguntabas :)
<ignacio_> dios lo unico q quiero es tener un buen rendimiento y porlomenos jugar supertux--
<chakal^-^> ignacio_, no se que problema tienes de rendimiento con los que te pase yo
<tin_nqn> manel2020: estuve viendo armar una iso custom con UCK pero requiere que la maquina donde se arma la iso custom tenga la misma arquitectura
<ignacio_> los q me pasaste tu los prove ya, ivan a 2 fps con glxgears
<manel2020> tin creo que eso es incorrecto
<ignacio_> es un bug
<chakal^-^> ignacio_, no te fies de glxgears para nada
<manel2020> se puede "armar" la iso para cualquier arquitectura desde otra arquitectura.
<ignacio_> bueno entonces porq abira un juego y tambien me iva a 2fps? ._.
<chakal^-^> ignacio_, no lo tendras configurado correctamente
<chakal^-^> no tepuede dar 2 fps xD
<ignacio_> no es algo q aya q configurarlo despue de instalarlo
<manel2020> "lo de la grafica tiene su miga" no es low-cost!! :D
<ignacio_> 4fps
<chakal^-^> ignacio_, es linux, por instalar un binario te crees que ya esta al 100% ?
<ignacio_> bien, pues dime segun tu q es lo q tenga q configurar
<manel2020> ignacio sabes que grafica es exactamente??
<chakal^-^> quizas el xorg.conf ?
<tin_nqn> manel2020:  lei eso aqui http://pages.citebite.com/p8f7q9n7ssky
<chakal^-^> por que el Xorg te lo auto-detecta pero no siempre es lo deseado
<manel2020> los formularios de nvidia piden mas info de la que dan
<ignacio_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/1085500
<manel2020> das (sorry)
<ignacio_> ai tienes
<mimecar> ignacio_, resumiendo, sabes que existe un bug con tu tarjeta?
<ignacio_> si
<chakal^-^> ignacio_, pero eso es usando nvida-current
<mimecar> entonces espera a que lo arreglen
<chakal^-^> tu tienes el binario
<ignacio_> y tambien es usando la mayoria de los drivers
<manel2020> mime-- corrigeme--> el bug es par x86_64 no 32bits
<chakal^-^> y otra cosa ignacio_
<mimecar> correcto manel2020
<chakal^-^> tienes la arquitectura de 64 bits ?
<manel2020> ingnacio PIDE 32 BITS
<ignacio_> porq mi pc es de 32bits
<manel2020> ??? disculparme
<chakal^-^> tu pc ?
<chakal^-^> o procesador
<ignacio_> saves a lo q me refiero ._.
<chakal^-^> ese bigs es para 64 bits con nvida-current
<chakal^-^> o sea que ....
<ignacio_> bueno enotnces haora tambien es para 32bits
<manel2020> yo entendi desde el segundo 0 que ignacio pide ayuda para un driver de una grafica nvida 6200 para arquitectura de 32 bits
<mimecar> manel2020, no creo que le funcione el driver aunque use 32 bits
<chakal^-^> y yo entendi que lo bajo el que le di y dijo que le daba problemas de rendimiento y me paso esa web
<chakal^-^> y no coincide nada
<ignacio_> chakal, todos esos links q me diste de drivers ya los prove y pasa lo mismo
<chakal^-^> ignacio_, baja el que te pase y configura el xorg.conf
<chakal^-^> deshabilita el nouveau
<chakal^-^> y testea
<ignacio_> nouevau esta desavilitado y xorg esta configurado
<manel2020> no dudo que haya problemas ... pero es algo improbalble que pueda probar solucion alguna para arquitecturas de 64, mas que nada porque es de 32bits
<chakal^-^> manel2020, en 32 bits no puedes ejecutar aplicaciones de 64 bits
<chakal^-^> al reves si
<chakal^-^> lo que si puedes es enjaular un debian de 64 bits y bajarlas
<chakal^-^> y tampoco
<chakal^-^> por que no puedes enjaular si es de diferentes arquitecturas xD
<manel2020> .... ¿esto.... he afirmado yo lo contrario?  .... , me limito a interpretar la informacion que nos facilita el usuario ignacio, si esta pidiendo una arquitectura 32 el comentario que dices no tiene sentido para su caso, si es cierto para otros que si disponen de arquitectura 64...
<chakal^-^> ups, era para tin_nqn sorri
<mimecar> ignacio_, de donde has sacado el enlace http://www.nvidia.es/object/linux_display_amd64_1.0-7664_es.html ?
<ignacio_> buscando en la pagina de nvidia
<manel2020> ignacio hay varios campos
<chakal^-^> ignacio_, en tu caso solo ahi el que te di para tu tarjeta
<manel2020> nos has facilitado 2 de 4 creo
<mimecar> si has podido encontrar una versión de 64
<mimecar> es lo mismo para 32 bits
<chakal^-^> a parte eso xD
<ignacio_> si pero mas q busco no encuetro la de 32
<chakal^-^> ignacio_, te la he pasado
<chakal^-^> bueno paso.
<manel2020> http://www.nvidia.es/object/linux-display-ia32-310.19-driver-es.html -> con la informacion que me has facilitado ese es el resultado
<ignacio_> shakal de q estas habalndo
<chakal^-^> <chakal^-^> ignacio_, http://goo.gl/KGph
<ignacio_> manel esa no es ocmpatible con la serie 6
<manel2020> ese el driver X86 para arquitecturas de 32 bits para nvidia 6200
<chakal^-^> http://goo.gl/rDnF8
<chakal^-^> esa es para ti
<ignacio_> chakal no estas entiendo nada
<chakal^-^> instalalo y hablamos luego
<chakal^-^> ignacio_, estas confundiendo :)
<manel2020> GeForce 6 series:
<manel2020> 6800 XT, 6800 XE, 6800 Ultra, 6800 Series GPU, 6800 LE, 6800 GT, 6800 GS/XT, 6800 GS, 6800, 6700 XL, 6610 XL, 6600 VE, 6600 LE, 6600 GT, 6600, 6500, 6250, 6200 TurboCache, 6200SE TurboCache, 6200 LE, 6200 A-LE, 6200, 6150SE nForce 430, 6150LE / Quadro NVS 210S, 6150 LE, 6150, 6100 nForce 420, 6100 nForce 405, 6100 nForce 400, 6100
<manel2020> no entiendo tu confusion
<ignacio_> no, eres tu el confufndido ._. deja epxlicartelo
<chakal^-^> ignacio_, ya te he leido y lo unico que dijistes es que da poco rendimiento
<chakal^-^> y pasastes un bug que no es tu caso
<chakal^-^> ese bug es para arquitectura de 64 bits usando nvidia-current y tu estas usando el binario
<chakal^-^> y 32 bits
<ignacio_> el buscador q me pasa shakal solo encuentra verciones mas actualzes por decirlo, el driver q yo busco no me lo encuentra ese bsucador, mira si suves un poquito veras un buscador q dice 'buscar en nvidia' ese es el q sirve
<chakal^-^> ein ?
<mimecar> ignacio_, una pregunta
<manel2020> yo veo GeForce 6 series: 6250, 6200 TurboCache, 6200SE TurboCache, 6200 LE, 6200 A-LE, 6200, y x86
<chakal^-^> y que driver buscas ? xD
<mimecar> cuando usastes el buscador para el driver
<manel2020> no se cual es la dificultad
<ignacio_> el q puse cuando entre aqui
<mimecar> pone que funcione en tu versión de ubuntu?
<chakal^-^> ignacio_, y ya te han dado las urls
<chakal^-^> y soporta tu tarjeta la 6200
<ignacio_> si
<chakal^-^> entonces ?
<manel2020> eso digo yo
<manel2020> entonces???
<ignacio_> shakal de q hablas me peueds explicar
<chakal^-^> pero que nos estas vacilando ?
<ignacio_> tu eres el q no entiende
<chakal^-^> o nos estas haciendo perder el tiempo xD
<manel2020> pides una cosa exacta (algo imprecisa) te la damos...
<manel2020> ¿cual es la siguiente dificultad?
<chakal^-^> <ignacio_> algien me ayuda a buscar este driver http://www.nvidia.es/object/linux_display_amd64_1.0-7664_es.html pero para 32bits? pls
<chakal^-^> <chakal^-^> http://goo.gl/rDnF8
<chakal^-^> se acabo
<ignacio_> yo solo enrte aqui q pedir si me ayudaban a enocntrar este controlador http://www.nvidia.es/object/linux_display_amd64_1.0-7664_es.html para 32bits porq le tengo mcuha fe , en cambio los otros drivers como los q me a pasado shakal no me sirven .
<chakal^-^> peor es que no hay mas !!!
<chakal^-^> o usas ese o el libre
<chakal^-^> ains
<chakal^-^> o configuras correctamente xorg.conf, eso del poco rendimiento ...
<ignacio_> como digas...
<manel2020> solo hay 2 caminos (desafortunadamente)->
<manel2020> driver propietario o el libre
<chakal^-^> ignacio_, tu entiendes lo que te estoy diciendo ?
<manel2020> la url corresponde al propietario
<chakal^-^> ahi 2 drives: el privativo de nvidia o el libre (nouveau)
<ignacio_> el problema es que vercion del driver propietario
<chakal^-^> no buscas 5 patas a una silla no las ahi
<manel2020> uhmm que version de ubuntu estas usando.. me suena a un problema con versiones antiguas de ubuntu...
<chakal^-^> y estoy por jurar que tienes varios controladores instalados
<chakal^-^> de ahi que te de t an bajo rendimiento
<manel2020> por ahi iba yo chakal , ESTOY SOSPECHANDO ESO!!
<ignacio_> acabo de formatear ._.
<chakal^-^> o tienes mal configurado el xorg o a saber, es raro que te de 3 FPS en un juego con el privativo
<ignacio_> chakal no saves resolver problemas no deverias estar aqui
<ignacio_> entiendes todo lo contrario
<chakal^-^> xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<manel2020> XDDD
<manel2020> vale TODOS FUERA
<chakal^-^> es que es dificil entender a la gente que no sabe
<ignacio_> tengo alguna experiencia en linux y no soy tan torpe como para tener 2 contrladores
<manel2020> incompententes!! :D
<mimecar> dejarlo ya, todos
<chakal^-^> solo ver que pusistes un bug que no es el tuyo ya lo dijistes todo ignacio_
<ignacio_> pero soy un afectad o._.
<chakal^-^> ignacio_, dpkg -l | grep -i glx
<chakal^-^> ignacio_, lsmod | grep nouveau
<ignacio_> ii  libgl1-mesa-glx                        8.0.4-0ubuntu0.2                        free implementation of the OpenGL API -- GLX runtime
<ignacio_> ii  libxcb-glx0                            1.8.1-1ubuntu0.1                        X C Binding, glx extension
<ignacio_> y cuando pongo lsmod | grep nouevau no sale nada
<mimecar> ignacio_, qué versión de ubuntu tienes
<ignacio_> 12.04
<chakal^-^> ignacio_, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<manel2020> ignacio, maquina recien foramteada, que ¿maquina es? un micro una placa una grafica-> (es probable que si es un portatil sea lo de siempre un tedioso trabajo)
<mimecar> ese paquete que tiene 8.0.4-0ubuntu0.2   lo has puesto tu?
<ignacio_> no
<mimecar> el driver que has puesto de 64 bits funciona con xf86
<mimecar> que es anterior a xorg, no es seguro que te funcione aunque uses 32 bits
<ignacio_> ahhh
<ignacio_> este es mi xorg
<ignacio_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1485696/
<mimecar> ignacio_, el driver es para xfree86
<mimecar> si no admite xorg, lo tienes complicado
<ignacio_> y la unica forma de ver eso e sprovandolo?
<chakal^-^> no dijistes que ya lo probastes ignacio_ ?
<manel2020> ignacio pregunta sencilla ¿tu equipo es un portatil? si lo es ¿que modelo es?
<ignacio_> ves chakal no entiendes
<ignacio_> manel es un equipo estacional, osa normal
<chakal^-^> <ignacio_> chakal, todos esos links q me diste de drivers ya los prove y pasa lo mismo
<chakal^-^> ...
<chakal^-^> ahora si que paso.
<ignacio_> tu me empesaste a enviar links
<manel2020> uffffffff
<manel2020> yo creo que tambien voy a pasar
<manel2020> ....
<chakal^-^> /ignore ignacio_!*@*
<ignacio_> yo me refierua a los links q me enviavas tu
<ignacio_> bueeh siento aver sido una molestia :(
<mimecar> si no queréis seguir con la conversación hacer otras cosas
<mimecar> o poner el ignore, no hace falta que lo digáis en el canal
<manel2020> se puede preguntar algo sobre perl??
<manel2020> no es ubuntu... pero ...
<chakal^-^> y creo que visto lo visto tambien voy a pasar de #Ubuntu-es, total ... no uso ubuntu
<espia> nas
<espia> otra vez con problemas con la targeta ati
<espia> me descargao los drivers
<espia> estan en la carpeta de descarga
<espia> como los instalo haora desde la consola
<Avernos> como puedo hacer que los archivo que ponga en una carpeta se puedan compartir con otros usuarios y servicios?
<Avernos> o tengo que cambiar los permisos de cada archivo ?
<espia> hola
<espia> he descargao un controlador para mi targeta ati
<mimecar> ya has seguido las instrucciones de ayer?
<espia> como puedo instalarlo desde el terminal lo tengo en el escritorio
<espia> pues
<espia> me hiba mal la targeta alfinal
<espia> me descargue un juego y me puso ke no eran los controladores
<espia> me descargao otros
<espia> de la pagina ati
<espia> los tengo en el escritorio
<mimecar> los pasos son los mismos
<espia> y quiero instalarlos desde el terminal
<espia> el problema es que he desistalao los de ayer
<espia> y me va el pc muy lento
<espia> como lo puedop poner e consola para instalarlo desde el escritorio
<mimecar> mueve el archivo a la carpeta de tu usuario
<mimecar> y sigue los mismos pasos
<espia> lo he movido a la carpeta de descargas
<espia> el problema que los pasos de ayer los tengo apuntados pero si me pongo abrir carpeta el pc se cuelga va lentisimo
<espia> lo he pasado a la carpeta de descargas
<espia> en carpeta personal
<espia> mimecar
<mimecar> chmod +x nombre_archivo
<mimecar> ./nombre_archivo
<Itxshell> espia,  es especialista en generar dificultades
<espia> espia@ubuntu:~$ chmod +x amd-driver
<espia> chmod: no se puede acceder a «amd-driver»: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<espia> ya estamos
<mimecar> obviamente el archivo tiene que estar en la carpeta
<mimecar> y el nombre debe ser el mismo
<espia> lo he puesto en la carpeta de descargas
<espia> como me has dicho
<mimecar> te había dicho en tu carpeta de usuario
<mimecar> no en descargas
<espia> en carpeta personal esta esa no es la de usuario
<mimecar> ... en fin
<mimecar> cd Descargas
<mimecar> y pon los mismos comandos que te he puesto antes
<espia> ttp://www.esbuntu.com/2012/04/instalar-driver-amd-ati-catalyst-124-en.html
<espia> esa es la pagina
<mimecar> supuestamente te instalastes ayer el último driver
<espia> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.42&lang=Spanish
<espia> y de aki me descargao el drivers
<mimecar> en el primer enlace tienes las instrucciones
<espia> los he seguido
<mimecar> es lo mismo que te vamos a decir aquí
<espia> me desistalao lo de ayer
<espia> haora la carpeta de usuario donde esta en carpeta personal
<mimecar> la carpeta de usuario es lo mismo que tu carpeta personal
<SnowBro-> hola, puedo preguntar algo referente a un servidor LAMP por favor?
<espia> ok
<espia> haora ke viene
<espia> poner
<mimecar> ya te lo he puesto
<mimecar> y los tienes también en el primer enlace
<mimecar> SnowBro-, si es en Ubuntu si
<espia> chmod +x amd-driver-installer-12-4-x86.x86_64.run
<espia> spia@ubuntu:~$ chmod +x amd-driver-installer-12-4-x86.x86_64.run
<espia> chmod: no se puede acceder a «amd-driver-installer-12-4-x86.x86_64.run»: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<SnowBro-> o sea, instale la distribucion de Ubuntu Server, pero no creo que sea un tema puntual de la distribucion, sino mas bien de alguna configuracion general
<mimecar> tienes ese archivo en la terminal?
<mimecar> espia, ?
<espia> no
<espia> no he descargao los peketes
<mimecar> cuando sigas los pasos del tutorial continuamos
<mimecar> si te saltas pasos poco puedo hacer
<espia> vamos a ver tengo el archivo en carpeta personal
<espia> pongo esto en terminal
<espia> chmod +x amd-driver-installer-12-4-x86.x86_64.run
<espia> y me pone ke no esta en el directorio
<mimecar> ls
<mimecar> te tiene que salir el nombre del archivo
<espia> ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run                     Música
<espia> Descargas                                           Plantillas
<espia> Desktop                                             Público
<espia> Documentos                                          steam.deb
<espia> Escritorio
<mimecar> no pegues texto en el canal
<mimecar> y NO mezcles tutoriales, descargate el archivo del tutorial
<espia> he descargao el archivo del titorial
<espia> haora ke
<mimecar> espia, copia ese archivo en /home/tu_usuario
<mimecar> hasta que no te salga al poner "ls" no has hecho nada
<espia> amd-driver-installer-catalyst-12.10-x86.x86_64.run  examples.desktop
<espia> amd-driver-installer-catalyst-12.10-x86.x86_64.zip  Imágenes
<espia> ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run                     Música
<espia> Descargas                                           Plantillas
<espia> Desktop                                             Público
<espia> Documentos                                          steam.deb
<SnowBro-> otra vez :P
<espia> lo ves
<espia> ls lo he puesto
<mimecar> por qué no usas pastebin para pegar el texto?
<espia> amd-driver-installer-catalyst-12.10-x86.x86_64.run  examples.desktop
<SnowBro-> mimecar califica mi inquietud para preguntarla aqui?
<mimecar> si ya tienes el archivo sigue los pasos del tutorial
<espia> ya no voy a pegar textos largos he aprendido la leccion
<mimecar> SnowBro-, preguntala
<SnowBro-> soy nuevo en Linux...compre una maquina porque quiero tener mi servidor y de paso aprender, ayer instale el LAMP desde el tasksel y me funciona todo bien DENTRO de mi red, pero no se como poder acceder a los sitios desde fuera....en mi router agregue un port forwarding (creo) y hasta ahi quede
<mimecar> SnowBro-, configura el router y permite las conexiones
<SnowBro-> es decir el problema es netamente del router?
<mimecar> es lo más probable
<SnowBro-> mimecar por casualidad tienes alguna guia o algo por el estilo?
<mimecar> no, depende de cada router
<SnowBro-> será entonces...gracias
<espia> no lo consigo
<mimecar> ¿qué comando te falla?
<espia> chmod +x amd-driver-installer-12-4-x86.x86_64.run 
<espia> espia@ubuntu:~$ sudo sh ./amd-driver-installer-12-4-x86.x86_64.run
<espia> sh: 0: Can't open ./amd-driver-installer-12-4-x86.x86_64.run
<mimecar> qué te dije ayer sobre interpretar los tutoriales?
<espia> 1º tenemos ke hacerlo con ese comando
<espia> chmod +x amd-driver-installer-12-4-x86.x86_64.run 
<mimecar> ... ese es el nombre del archivo que te has descargado?
<espia> md-driver-installer-catalyst-12.10-x86.x86_64.run
<espia> no es ese
<espia> ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run
<mimecar> ya sabes lo que tienes que modificar
<mimecar> pon el nombre del archivo que te has descargado hoy
<espia> ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run
<espia> eso es lo que hago
<mimecar> ese no es el de ayer?
<espia> noooo
<espia> el de ayer no me vale el drivers
<mimecar> ok, no se que vas a instalar
<mimecar> chmod +x nombre_archivo_hoy
<mimecar> ./nombre_archivo_hoy
<espia> chmod +x ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run
<espia> lo he puesto
<mimecar> sigue los pasos del tutorial
<mimecar> el primero ya lo tienes
<espia> no paro de hacerlo tio
<espia> espia@ubuntu:~$ sudo sh ./amd-driver-installer-12-4-x86.x86_64.run 
<espia> sh: 0: Can't open ./amd-driver-installer-12-4-x86.x86_64.run
<mimecar> ...
<espia> sudo sh ./amd-driver-installer-12-4-x86.x86_64.run 
<mimecar> espia, es ese el archivo que acabas de usar con chmod?
<espia> tendria que ir con esto
<espia> mira pongo lsç
<espia> ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run
<mimecar> sudo sh ./ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run
<espia> me pone el nombre del archivo
<mimecar> interpreta lo que estas haciendo
<espia> joer y porque a ti te sale bien
<mimecar> porque interpreto la información
<mimecar> y si el archivo se llama nombre1, no ejecuta las cosas con nombre2
<espia> pone ke la instalado ke hago reinicio
<mimecar> lo mismo que hicistes ayer
<espia> reiniciar
<mimecar> cuando acabes, reinicia y con suerte funcionará
<espia> pero en el tuto pone ke hay ke configurar poniendo eso
<espia> sudo aticonfig --initial -f 
<mimecar> si descargas el MISMO archivo serían las instrucciones igual
<mimecar> si usas un archivo con otro nombre lo tienes que cambiar
<espia> sudo aticonfig --initial -f 
<espia> porque no va con eso
<mimecar> ¿has instalado el driver?
<espia> ok
<espia> fer9gdfklgpdfmfnjiojiodfhjiodfghjiodjiojighjk
<espia> la instalado
<espia> no la instalado
<espia> ha fallado
<espia> udo sh ./ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run
<espia> ya no se que drivers son
<espia> te has equivocado
<espia> me has instalado esta version udo sh ./ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run
<espia> 8.28 no era
<espia> aaaa
<espia> me las liao
<mimecar> tu mismo has dicho que esa era la versión que has descargado hoy
<mimecar> si quieres te busco la frase en el log
<espia> noooç
<espia> la ke me descargao es la
<espia> 12.10
<mimecar> <espia> ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run
<espia> amd-driver-installer-catalyst-12.10-x86.x86_64.run
<mimecar> <espia> eso es lo que hago
<mimecar> <mimecar> ese no es el de ayer?
<espia> nooooç
<mimecar> espia> noooo
<espia> amd-driver-installer-catalyst-12.10-x86.x86_64.run
<espia> es esta
<espia> necesito el mismo comando pero en ese drivers
<mimecar> el comando es el mismo, cambia el nombre del archivo
<espia> aver como
<mimecar> sigue el tutorial
<mimecar> y cambia el nombre de ati del tutorial por el que tienes
<espia> tio otra vez noooo
<espia>  sudo sh ./ati-driver-installer-12.10.run
<espia> seria asi
<espia> ayudame ke me cuesta mucho
<mimecar> ya no
<mimecar> te he puesto varias veces el comando, sólo tienes que poner el nombre del archivo que tienes
<mimecar> chmod +x nombre_archivo
<mimecar> sudo sh ./nombre_archivo
<espia> espia@ubuntu:~$ chmod +x ati-driver-installer-12.10
<espia> chmod: no se puede acceder a «ati-driver-installer-12.10»: No existe el archiv
<espia> s chmod se que se pone primero
<mimecar> es ese el nombre del archivo?
<espia> siç
<mimecar> no
<espia> aaaaa
<mimecar> pon el nombre del archivo, no el que te da la gana
<espia> chmod +x amd-driver-installer-12-4-x86.x86_64.run 
<espia> spia@ubuntu:~$ chmod +x amd-driver-installer-12-4-x86.x86_64.run 
<espia> chmod: no se puede acceder a «amd-driver-installer-12-4-x86.x86_64.run »: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<espia> joerrr tio
<mimecar> espia, pon el nombre del archivo que tienes
<espia> dime el comando ke lo sabes de sobra
<espia> llevo 2 horas intentando
<mimecar> cuando pongas el nombre del archivo que tienes te funcionará
<mimecar> el nombre te lo da el comando ls
<espia> chmod +xamd-driver-installer-catalyst-12.10-x86.x86_64
<mimecar> pon un espacio después del
<mimecar> +x
<espia>  xamd-driver-installer-catalyst-12.10-x86.x86_64
<mimecar> chmod +x nombre_archivo
<espia> espia@ubuntu:~$  +x amd-driver-installer-catalyst-12.10-x86.x86_64
<espia> +x: no se encontró la orden
<espia> no ves ke no va
<mimecar> chmod +x nombre_archivo
<espia> chmod +x  amd-driver-installer-catalyst-12.10-x86.x86_64
<mimecar> si
<espia> chmod: no se puede acceder a «amd-driver-installer-catalyst-12.10-x86.x86_64»: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<mimecar> ls
<espia> pues mira ke va  a ser ke no
<mimecar> existe el archivo  amd-driver-installer-catalyst-12.10-x86.x86_64 en esa carpeta si o no
<espia> si
<espia> amd-driver-installer-catalyst-12.10-x86.x86_64.run
<espia> amd-driver-installer-catalyst-12.10-x86.x86_64.zip  Imágenes
<mimecar> si tienes el archivo en esa carpeta
<mimecar> y el nombre es el mismo el comando funciona
<espia> aaaa y porke no va
<mimecar> no lo se, me rindo
<espia> juas
<mimecar> has instalados dos drivers antes, son los mismos pasos
<espia> pon tu un comando tuyo de esos
<mimecar> y ahora no puedes hacerlo una tercera vez
<espia> se ha instalado 2 veces el de ayer
<espia> espia@ubuntu:~$ ls
<espia> amd-driver-installer-catalyst-12.10-x86.x86_64.run  examples.desktop
<espia> amd-driver-installer-catalyst-12.10-x86.x86_64.zip  Imágenes
<espia> ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run                     Música
<espia> dame ya la orden buena tio
<mimecar> ya me rindo
<idroj07> Hola buenas, tengo un pc algo viejo que tiene un procesador de arquitectura i686. Conseguí una vez instalarle por cd live el xubuntu, y ubuntu. pero ahora me gustaría hacerlo por usb y no lo consigo. He probado varias distibuciones que permiten i686  y he grabado la iso en el usb con varios programas (UNetbootin.. i otros) pero me da errores al iniciar el live usb. En concreto en UNetBootin me dice: "...usb mounting /dev/loop0 on //
<idroj07> filesystem.squashfs Failed: No such device mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on /filesystem.squashfs
<jorge> selune
<Catbuntu> Hola
<GridCube> hola Catbuntu :D
<GridCube> Catbuntu,
<Catbuntu> :P
<GridCube> /join #ubuntu-es-cafe
<hashashin> nas
#ubuntu-es 2013-01-02
<Catbuntu> Hola
<Araceno> hola buenas noches
<Araceno> hay expertos en gnu linux aqui?
<Araceno> no se si aqui se puede iniciar chat privado
<Araceno> im speak some in englishh
<Araceno> somebody speaks english?
<Araceno> hola osvin
<Araceno> .
<Araceno> alguien instala drivers en linux?
<Araceno> somebody knows to install linux drivers?
<Araceno> broadcom bcm4342...
<Araceno> wireless driver
<Araceno> necesito saber algunas cuestiones al respecto
<Araceno> o.k. por lo menos saluden
<Araceno> me fui
<Catbuntu> Hola
<fer_> que aplicacion utilizais para convertir videos?
<Ricardo-Ubuntust> Feliz año a tod@s
<Catbuntu> Feliz año Ricardo-Ubuntust.
<cousteau> se me ha puesto YouTube en "modo pitufo"
<cousteau> salen las caras en azul, es como si se armara líos con el espacio de color
<cousteau> en dailymotion sin embargo no me pasa
<cousteau> y los vídeos en formato flv van bien con un visor de vídeos normal
<cousteau> no sé si tendrá que ver con los drivers de la gráfica
<cousteau> (si lo cambio a HTML5 va bien)
<cousteau> metacafe, dailymotion y vimeo funcionan bien, es sólo youtube
<dzup> esta embrujada
<Neshemah> jajajaja
<Neshemah> cousteau, es un bug conocido.
<cousteau> pero antes no me pasaba
<Neshemah> Espera, que te digo el fix, lo tengo en mi mail.
<Neshemah> Ya, aparece al instalar una librería.
<cousteau> decían algo de tocar /etc/adobe/mms.cfg o algo así
<cousteau> ah
<cousteau> pero por qué sólo en YouTube?
<Neshemah> 1. mkdir /etc/adobe
<Neshemah> 2. gedit /etc/adobe/mms.cfg
<Neshemah> EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode=1
<Neshemah> OverrideGPUValidation=true
<Neshemah> Y guardar
<Neshemah> :)
<Neshemah> Por supuesto, sería gksu gedit ...
<Neshemah> Me voy
<cousteau> gracias...  sí, eso es lo que había leído
<Neshemah> Mira, un post de mi blog viejo: http://bousie.wordpress.com/2012/09/20/26/
<Neshemah> A mí me funcionó.
<Neshemah> Ahora uso mint.
<Neshemah> chao
<dzup> muy interezante http://www.justin.tv/downtherabbithole#/w/4453800416/222
<cousteau> desactivando la aceleración de hardware también se arregla
<cousteau> a lo mejor el reproductor de otros sitios no usa aceleración
<dzup> cousteau, prueba ese lik de jtv
<dzup> link*
<cousteau> y al instalar a mano los drivers de nvidia se activó sola
<dzup> el gran problema con jtv es el irc que cambiaron su  chat a meebo, es un desastre, en veses trabaja y en veses no
<Neshemah> cousteau, sí.
<Neshemah> Desactivando la acceleración se soluciona.
<Neshemah> Pero mejor prueba eso, a mí siempre me ha funcionado y con reiniciar Firefox basta :)
<cousteau> dzup, si es irc usa irc y listo
<dzup> cousteau, es irc pero lo cambiaron a irc de meebo, no les va bien, pero de hecho puedes conectarte a su chat de jtv via irssi etc
<dzup> podias*
<cousteau> pero meebo es solamente un cliente web de irc, no?
<dzup> no recuero como se llama ese, es un web que te permite crear canales de charla
<dzup> meebo muebo o algo asi, pues jtv lo adopto como su chat de charla, antes usaba su propio irc
<cousteau> ah no, no es irc
<dzup> creo que ya no, antes me conectaba con irssi pero desde que cambiaron al nuevo chat ya no intentado
<alpc360> buenas !
<raiz__> hola a todos
<alpc360> hola !
<raiz__> que tal de donde eres alpc360?
<alpc360> bien , de barna (Barcelona/ BCN)
<alpc360> spain !
<alpc360> :D
<raiz__> wow que bien
<raiz__> yo soy de méxico
<alpc360> :) nada aqui al lado
<raiz__> andale haha
<raiz__> nada mas brincando el charco(atlántico)
<alpc360> que tal el nuevo año como se espera por ahi ?
<raiz__> estuvo bien, el relajo  aquí es excepcional
<raiz__> y por allá?
<raiz__> que tal
<alpc360> pues supongo que bien :D a mi me toca terminar de estudiar que uno se cansa de los profesores :D
<cousteau> #ubuntu-es-cafe para charla social, please
<alpc360> raiz_ estas en ese canal ?
<raiz__> igualmente a mi
<cousteau> (...dijo el que se ha tirado un buen rato hablando de meebo)
<raiz__> estoy en el canal ubuntu-es
<cousteau> podéis estar en ambos
<alpc360> ya pero es para ver si esta en linia en el canal :D
<cousteau> /join #ubuntu-es-cafe
<alpc360> ;)
<alpc360> mira mi juguete de navidad
<raiz__> es una invitación a unirme a ese canal(el -es-cafe)??
<alpc360> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1488622/
<alpc360> el primero :)
<raiz__> no comprendo aún este concepto de chat
<alpc360> son salas
<dzup> !offtopic
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<alpc360> y cada sala es para una cosa
<cousteau> pues muy fácil, hay "canales" y en cada uno se habla de una cosa
<alpc360> sino seria un cachondeo
<cousteau> o algunos son de charla general
<alpc360> :D
<raiz__> miren me dio gusto platicar un momento con ustedes me tengo que ir a trabajar luego espero saludarlos de nuevo , feliz inicio de año
<alpc360> ;)
<raiz__> a okeeii
<raiz__> haha
<cousteau> este por ejemplo es específico para ayuda con ubuntu en español, así que para charla general (con usuarios de ubuntu hispanohablantes) es mejor usar #ubuntu-es-cafe que es como un "canal asociado"
<raiz__> debo instruime en esto
<raiz__> hasta luego a todos :D
<alpc360> ya veo :D
<alpc360> que te parece mi disco :)
<cousteau> bueno, seguinos en #ubuntu-es-cafe o qué?
<idroj07> Alguien sabe porque me da este error al grabar una imagen iso en Brasero? (quiero hacer un livecd de Trisquel Mini) http://pastebin.com/zScJ3AtF
<Sersoul> Hola
<Sersoul> ¿hay alguien?
<Magellanicus> yo
<Magellanicus> hola
<Sersoul> como se oculta la IP EN IRC
<Sersoul> ?
<Magellanicus> no se puede, creo
<Magellanicus> no estoy seguro
<Magellanicus> quiza depende del cliente de irc que uses
<Sersoul> ENTONCES IRC NO ES SEGURO
<Magellanicus> o creo que puedes usar tor
<Magellanicus> prueba con tor
<Sersoul> yo uso  thunderbird
<Magellanicus> mira este video quiza te sirva
<MrTulias> ¿No son dinámicas las IPs?
<Magellanicus> esta en ingles
<Magellanicus> http://www.irc-junkie.org/2009-12-31/howto-irc-anonymously-with-tor/
<Magellanicus> creo que eso depende de tu isp
<Magellanicus> hay gente con ip fija
<MrTulias> ¿Qué es mejor?
<Sersoul> Yo tengo IP fija
<Sersoul> y al selecionar mi nombre sale mi IP
<MrTulias> Sí, y al entrar y salir
<xangua> simplemente pide un cloak en #freenode Sersoul Magellanicus
<Magellanicus> como es eso de los cloaks xangua?
<Neshemah> Registra tu nick, pide un cloak y autentifícate con SASL.
<Sersoul> ?
<Neshemah> /ns help register
<idroj07> Alguna ayuda con el error al grabar una iso en Brasero? (al crear un livecd) http://pastebin.com/zScJ3AtF
<Sersoul> ni idea de lo que dices mas detalladamente
<Neshemah> Puedes crear una cuenta en Freenode, así sólo tú podrás usar tu nick.
<Neshemah> Además te podrán dar modos automáticamente en un canal, por ejemplo que ChanServ te de @ al entrar.
<Sersoul> si tengo
<Neshemah> Y podrás pedir un cloak, que te esconde la IP.
<Sersoul> y donde se piden l cloack
<Neshemah> Y lo de SASL es identificarte mientras conectas.
<Neshemah> En #freenode
<Sersoul> aaa cuando le doy a mi cuenta hay una conversación allí
<Sersoul> ?
<Buckethead> como se hace eso del cloak
<Sersoul> a vale es un canal
<Buckethead> alguien me explique porfavor
<Sersoul> pero lo pido en ingles
<Buckethead> ya tengo mi nick registrado
<Guest20852> que hago ahora?
<Sersoul> a ver ya estoy en el canal freenode
<Sersoul> y dije solo: cloack
<Sersoul> ¿ya me lo activarán?
<Neshemah> Pero tienes que identificarte.
<Neshemah> Ponte el nick, y luego /ns identify <contraseña>
<Guest20852> se me cayo la conexion y ahora quedo mi nick logueado
<Neshemah> Pideles un cloak hombre.
<Guest20852> como lo puedo reloguear?
<Neshemah> Guest20852, /ns release nick contraseña
<Neshemah> Luego te lo pones, y /ns identify contraseña
<Neshemah> Hay una opción que hace que solo tú te puedas poner tu nick, ya que si no te autenticas a los 30 segundos de habertelo puesto te lo cambia.
<Neshemah> Para activarla: /ns set enforce on
<Neshemah> Podéis preguntar en #freenode también, o mirar /ns help
<Ignacio> Que es esto? http://www.ubuntu.com/
<Souchiro> una pagina de internet o.o
<Ignacio> Ya lo se ._.
<Ignacio> Cambio el inicio
<Souchiro> nuevo año?
<Souchiro> yo lo veo =
<Ignacio> Quizas..
<Ignacio> Es por esto :D
<Ignacio> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoXpLUr5WB4&feature=youtu.be
<Souchiro> cada dia ubuntu queda peor
<Souchiro> ahora resulta que me fallan las descargas de las actualizaciones xD
<Souchiro> weno, algunas.....
<cheli> se supone que hoy canonical va a presentar algo que no se sabe muy bien que es
<buenaventura> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone
<Ignacio> Ubuntu para telefonos.
<buenaventura> ahí tienes
<n-iCe> no dicen para qué teléfonos
<buenaventura> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone/operators-and-oems
<cheli> lo va a tener jodido para comerle mercado a android
<Ignacio> android les gana..
<Ignacio> Creo.
<Exio> celulares de gama alta con 4 cores y 1gb de ram
<n-iCe> Se me hace se podrá instalar en teléfonos con Android
<n-iCe> TENGO UN Gs3
<n-iCe> Me gustaría probarlo
<xangua> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<Ignacio> jejeje
<idroj07> No puedo grabar una ISO en un cd (livecd de Trisquel) con Brasero http://pastebin.com/zScJ3AtF Necesito ayuda con el problema, por favor.
<Ignacio> idroj07: Te recomiendo: Creador de disco de arranque
<idroj07> Ignacio: La app se llama "Aptoncd" ?
<Ignacio> idroj07: Usas Ubuntu?
<mimecar> idroj07, no te está dando un error en el hardware? (el servo)
<idroj07> mimecar: Supongo, que será de hardware
<mimecar> por el mensaje parece un fallo de la grabadora
<mimecar> si buscas ese error en google podrás confirmarlo
<idroj07> mimecar: Que puedo poner para buscar el problema? Cual crees que son las palabras que mejor identifican el error?
<mimecar> el texto que dice que tienes un error de servo
<idroj07> ok voy a buscar.
<bandabardo> rayos, como se puede configurar un UPS en Ubuntu ??
<mimecar> ya has probado lo clásico?
<bandabardo> ahh si instale el nut y nut monitor
<bandabardo> lo configure
<bandabardo> pero aun asi me aparece este mensaje UPS apc@ubuntu is unavailable
<bandabardo> incluso instale el nut monotor un entorno gui
<mimecar> eso sirve para tu modelo de UPS?
<bandabardo> mmm no e visto
<bandabardo> lo reviso en este momento
<bandabardo> y como puedo seleccionar un puerto USB en una aplicacion en este caso nut monitor
<bandabardo> ya le aplique un lsusb
<mimecar> mira primero si tu ups está soportado
<bandabardo> y se que esta conectado en: Bus 004 Device 002: ID 0665:5161 Cypress Semiconductor USB to Serial
<bandabardo> pero no se como selecionar ese puerto en el programa
<bandabardo> algo asi como: /dev/bus/sttyalgo
<mimecar> en el programa tendrás que buscar un puerto serie
<bandabardo> ahh ok
<bandabardo> y como lo hago ?
<mimecar> mira en dmesg el puerto serie que tiene el ups
<bandabardo> ok, el ups se conecta por usb
<mimecar> para el sistema es un puerto serie
<bandabardo> [    3.716044] usb 3-2: device not accepting address 4, error -62
<bandabardo> [    3.892053] usb 3-2: new full-speed USB device number 5 using ohci_hcd
<bandabardo> [    3.716044] usb 3-2: device not accepting address 4, error -62
<bandabardo> vale parece que ya lo encontre
<bandabardo> 4.476031] usb 4-1: new low-speed USB device number 2 using ohci_hcd
<bandabardo> [    4.755291] input: WayTech USB-RS232 Interface (V1.0)
<bandabardo> [    4.755293] Baud rate 2400bps as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.2/usb4/4-1/4-1:1.0/input/input4
<bandabardo> [    4.755405] generic-usb 0003:0665:5161.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Gamepad [WayTech USB-RS232 Interface (V1.0)
<mimecar> bandabardo, al final harás saltar la protección anti flood del canal
<bandabardo> ok
<Souchiro> alguien sabe si hay una aplicaicon similar al "startupmanager"
<Souchiro> ya no esta en ubuntu 12.04
<xangua> tampoco está grub1 o gnome2 :P
<Souchiro> >_>
<Souchiro> ahora ya vi
<Souchiro> de haber sabido, huviera instalado el grub de mint
<Souchiro> :/
<elhoir-desktop> a mi grub2 me va bien
<Souchiro> si, yo lo que quiero es cambiar el orden de boteo de SO
<elhoir-desktop> am
<Souchiro> quiero pásar a ubuntu a ultimalinea y poner lmde en oprimera linea
<Souchiro> lo puedo ahcer manualmente, la cosa es que lo quiero graficamente para mi hermana....
<elhoir-desktop> y si instalas el programa "administrador de arranque! (o algo asi)?
<Souchiro> en debian tengo este http://i.imgur.com/4hL3V.png
<Souchiro> no esta
<Souchiro> encontre otro, pero seria una perdida de tiempo
<Souchiro> daria problemas = que el weather applet
<Souchiro> que nomas sirve unos cuantos meses y de ahi se cayo el servidor para las actualizaciones xD
<elhoir-desktop> ese es el qu eyo digo
<guampa> Souchiro: podes usar los archivos en /etc/grub.d para eso
<elhoir-desktop> y juraria que sí está...
<elhoir-desktop> dejame ver
<elhoir-desktop> ah pues no 0_0
<guampa> pero tenes que volver a cambiar las cosas cuando actualices el grub
<Souchiro> mmmm
<Souchiro> en lmde si esta, mejor me quito de problemas y quito el grub de ubuntu xD
<Souchiro> y lo remplazo por el de mint
<Rymblock> buenas noches
#ubuntu-es 2013-01-03
<matux> que hacer cuando un pc no bootea desde cd-rom , ni usb??
<matux> dicho basicamente , iniciar una iso en la pc
<Vianstak> Saludos
<Vianstak> saben de donde se descarga ubuntu para teléfono?
<xangua> mmm probablemente un año el el futuro ;)
<Vianstak> changos, monos y gorilas
<Vianstak> ya lo anunciaron
<xangua> Ubuntu on phones at CES,
<xangua> 8–11 January 2013
<xangua> si puedes ir al CES, ve ;)
<lucas1> hola a todos
<lucas1> una pregunta instale ubuntu pero me puso 8gb de swap y yo tengo 8gb de memoria ram ddr3 a 1333mhz
<lucas1> no veo que use la swap para nada
<lucas1> quisiera quitarle de 8gb y dejarla en unos 512mb para q pueda suspender y tambien pasar el resto al disco ext4
<itxshell> usa Gparted y modifica el tamaño del swap o eliminalo lucas1
<itxshell> la recomendacion es que el swap es el doble de la memoria ram que se posee pero tampoco es necesario que tengas el swap
<lucas1> itxshell, de hecho he estado vigilando su funcionamiento y solo he usado un 7% de la memoria fisica asi que el swap solo me sirve para suspender la maquina
<lucas1> itxshell, entonces es posible reducir el tamaño con gparted y aumentar al ext4
<lucas1> probare
<itxshell> ya te dije lo que puedes hacer lucas1  no  le veo mas vueltas al tema
<lucas1> itxshell, gracias no soy experto por eso dudo un poco jeje ;)
<lucas1> itxshell, ya deje el swap a 512mb pero quiero poner los 7 1/2 gigas ahora en la particion ext4 pero para eso deberia desmontarla y no me lo permite ya que es la particion activa alguna manera de sumarle esa cantidad a la particion ext4
<t0ken_> que entorno de escritoria a parte de kde xfce lxde y gnome puede usarse sabia uno que no tenia ni panels
<t0ken_> alguien sabe
<lucas1> t0ken_, lo siento yo no se jaja
<t0ken_> ddddddddd
<t0ken_> esta openbox y cual mas?
<yorx> e17
<alpc360> buenas
<Ricardo-Ubuntust> Buenas tardes Ubuntistas
<Ricardo-Ubuntust> Queria preguntar si alguien ha instalado Dropbox en Ubuntustudio 11.04 y ver que tal,. estoy teniendo algunos problemas
<esmirlin> hola, tengo una duda existencial, veo que unity está mejorando y que la versión 13.04 va a partir (si sigue el podelo propuesto ayer del phone os...) el caso es que hay cosas de gnome shell que me encantan (los chats en notificaciones y los espacios dinámicos) cosa que ubuntu dudo que implemente... Ahora bien, de unity me atrae muchísimo las webapps, mi duda es: cuál de los dos instalo¿?
<lucas1> hola a todos
<lucas1> algun programa que recomienden probado por ustedes mismos que sincronice marcadores contraseñas en varios firefox de varias maquinas....
<fzeta> programa!! ninguno. Inicia sección en google y guárdalo todo ahí
<lucas1> fzeta, disculpa a q t refieres
<fzeta> lucas1: pues eso, en tu navegador  inicia sección en google(supongo que tendrás una cuenta gmail) y con gmail sincronizas todo
<lucas1> fzeta, gracias lo intentare
<lucas1> fzeta, te referias a sesion jeje no seccion jeje
<fzeta> gracias lucas1, tienes razón.
<mf-linux> hola
<troloas> Buenas a todos!
<troloas> Tengo una pregunta sobre ubuntu y debian para mi pc. i es que no se muy bien cual poner, porque he ido dando vueltas de distribución en distribución y por ahora la que me ido mejor ha sido lubuntu.
<troloas> He usado Linux Mint 14, Lubuntu 11.10, 12.04. Y mi ordenador se calienta mucho a cuando veo videos o simplemente escuchando muscia por internet.
<Biblioclasta> y la pregunta?
<troloas> me recomendais probar debian
<troloas> o me quedo con lubuntu.
<troloas> ?
<buenaventura> no se entiende el problema troloas
<troloas> xD
<troloas> cierto
<troloas> basicamente
<troloas> mi pc se calienta mucho
<troloas> y necesito una distro que pida poco
<troloas> " me parece "
<buenaventura> cuándo se calienta?
<troloas> ahora mismo 70
<buenaventura> es una portátil, uina desktop?
<buenaventura> una*
<troloas> portatil
<troloas> y cuando veo un video
<troloas> 80
<buenaventura> con un atom?
<troloas> al momento
<troloas> i3
<troloas> creo que el problema es que tiene una nvidia
<troloas> puede ser?
<buenaventura> no entiendo la relación, tendrás que averiguar qué es lo que hace que el micro trabaje tanto
<troloas> buenaventura, gracias. Tendre que seguir buscando soluciones. Me recomiendas instalar los drivers de nvidia o los libres?
<buenaventura> los de nvidia
<troloas> hay alguna forma de forzar los ventiladores a ir antes?
<troloas> me tengo que ir. muchas gracias buenaventura !
<Patero-ng> hola hize una lista de bloqueo se ve completa? http://i1144.photobucket.com/albums/o494/ubuntusaurio/1_zps3edcc179.png
<matux> hola
<n-iCe> hi
<wincrash32> buenas
<wincrash32> tengo una duda sobre el funcionamiento de reaver, ¿alguien lo utiliza?
<mefistof1les> hey, cómo van?
<mefistof1les> saben exactamente qué paquetes son los que se instalan cuando ubuntu dice que "soporte de idiomas incompleto" y uno ejecuta la acción?
<mefistof1les> Es que estoy detrás de un proxy con autenticación entonces no puedo instalar esos paquetes mediante ese "botón", tengo que hacerlo por terminal con las variables de entorno para proxy
<bbr_> hola, para ver archivos pdf firmados digital, tipo factura telefonica, como hago para poder leer estos archivos...
<dylan66> locales mefistof1les
<mefistof1les> dylan66: ??
<bbr_> dylan66: eso que es?
<mefistof1les> dylan66: a qué se refiere con locales? Esto es diferente, los paquetes de lenguaje de las aplicaciones, no?
<dylan66> entendi mal perdon
#ubuntu-es 2013-01-04
<matux> hola
<matux> buenas
<matux> alguin por ahi
<matux> que pasa peñaa
<n-iCe> ?
<matux> deleeeen
<matux> boludos
<matux> xd
<n-iCe> Deja las drogas
<matux> esto es un canal de linux creo
<n-iCe> sí
<matux> estoy en el intento de pasar a la accion con algun installer
<matux> adecuado
<n-iCe> No entiendo
<n-iCe> Quiéres instalar Linux?
<matux> algo asi
<matux> bueno
<matux> ya vendre con el installer
<matux> me levanto en 4 horas
<matux> bye
<Vianstak> saludos
<Vianstak> saben como puedo recuperar un archivo borrado por error?
<n-iCe> ve a la papelera
<Vianstak> ya en la papelera ya no esta
<n-iCe> http://www.freetux.com.ar/como-recuperar-archivos-borrados-en-ubuntu/
<Vianstak> ok lo checo y regreso gracias
<Vianstak> n-iCe==> me dice la terminar que no conoce las ordenes que vienen en la paguina que me diste
<n-iCe> estás en sudo?
<Vianstak> claro
<Vianstak> ya encontre que no son los comandos correctos
<Vianstak> estoy instalando ya a ver que pasa
<Vianstak> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/64839#.UOYwiPlJxFw
<Vianstak> aqui en este link como a la mitad de la pagina viene el comando correcto
<Vianstak> n-iCe==> gracias por el tip me diste una super orientada de que buscar
<n-iCe> :)
<Vianstak> te lo agradezco  XD
<Hagbard__> Hola
<Hagbard__> buenas noches
<t0ken_> como quito el fondo de escritorio gris de openbox no puedo! por mas que leeo
<t0ken_> obmenu me sale error donde puedo configurar una entrada que hice mal?
<raul__> Hola
<adma> lal pichila aiii q chupar
<adma> pija ai que chupar
<noseasasi> Buenas...
<idroj07> No puedo iniciar una maquina virtual(winxp) en virtualbox.  [ Fallo al abrir una sesión para la máquina virtual WinXP optimizado.The virtual machine 'WinXP optimizado' has terminated unexpectedly during startup with exit code 1.Código Resultado: NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)Componente: MachineInterfaz: IMachine {5eaa9319-62fc-4b0a-843c-0cb1940f8a91} ]
<idroj07> " Fallo al abrir una sesión para la máquina virtual WinXP optimizado.The virtual machine 'WinXP optimizado' has terminated unexpectedly during startup with exit code 1.Código Resultado: NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)Componente: MachineInterfaz: IMachine {5eaa9319-62fc-4b0a-843c-0cb1940f8a91}"  Alguna solución?
<noseasasi> idroj07 ,http://ubuntubook.wordpress.com/2011/10/16/fallo-en-abrir-una-sesion-con-virtualbox/
<noseasasi> idroj07 google es tu amiguito...
<idroj07> ya, he buscado algunas soluciones pero no me han dado resultado
<nahuel_> hola gente: quisiera recomendaciones para poder instalar correctamente los plug ins de java en 12.04, dado que no puedo ejecutar una aplicacion java, muchas gracias.
<idroj07> noseasasi: No me funciona lo que dice la pagina que me has pasado :S
<nahuel_> hola gente: alguine puede ayudarme a configurar plug ins de java en 12.04.  trato de iniciar una aplicacion  pero no se ejecuta. gracias .     http://www.buho21.com/salas/ajedrez.jsp
<noseasasi> idroj07 , mecachis!
<idroj07> noseasasi: Gracias igualmente, voy a buscar un poco. Si alguien me sugiere alguna otra solución le estaré muy agradecido.
<morfeo> Saludos, alguien me ayuda a compartir mi internet por wifi?
<vihury> alo
<vihury> alguien aca que me pueda ayudar
<vihury> el frostwire
<vihury> es bueno?
<vihury> alo
<n-iCe> sí
<vihury> nice
<vihury> hola
<vihury> alo algun conchas grandes de su madre que lea aca?
<nahuel_> con esa paciencia no creo que te respondan
<vihury> weon hace rato que con buena paciencia pregunte
<vihury> al menos un no
<vihury> nahuel de donde eres?
<nahuel_> las personas estan ocupadas
<nahuel_> argentina
<vihury> ah ok
<vihury> sabes tu de algun sitio donde lean y se pregunten cosas
<vihury> ?
<vihury> en español
<vihury> es que soy nuevo en linux
<nahuel_> no en español no
<nahuel_> cual es tu problema ?
<vihury> nahuel y tu puedes echarme una mano
<vihury> quiero saber si el ubuntu tiene virus
<nahuel_> para nada
<vihury> entonces el frostwire que es para bajar musica
<nahuel_> es lo que diferencia a ubuntu de win..
<nahuel_> es open source
<nahuel_> o sea que no tiene sentido liberar virus en linux
<nahuel_> el virus para que mas o menos te acerques a entenderlo en realidad lo producen las mismas empresas que hacen los antivirus
<nahuel_> por lo tanto es un recurso para que seas rehen de sus herramientas
<vihury> si por eso me sali de windows
<vihury> estaba apestado con eso
<nahuel_> podrias haber formateado win
<vihury> no quiero nada mas con win
<nahuel_> con una imagen y listo
<nahuel_> ok
<nahuel_> entonces bienvenido
<vihury> esto es como el paraiso de las libertades
<nahuel_> cual es tu duda ?
<nahuel_> asi es
<vihury> si un programa que se basa en bit torrent creo
<vihury> tendria q preocuparme de instalar cosas
<vihury> es el frostwire
<vihury> necesito hacer un regalo musical
<nahuel_> ok
<nahuel_> hay diferentes gestores per to per
<vihury> sabes de alguno bueno?
<nahuel_> yo te aconsejo que busques generalmente los que vienen por defecto con ubuntu
<vihury> pero no encontre
<nahuel_> tienes instalado la version 12.04 ?
<vihury> dejame ver
<vihury> donde puedo ver la version
<nahuel_> de donde sacaste el paquete instalador ?
<vihury> ya esta
<vihury> 12.04
<nahuel_> perfecto
<vihury> la verdad pedi a un amigo q me lo instalara
<nahuel_> entonces entra en este link directamente
<vihury> ya
<nahuel_> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/14630751/_Megapost_-Que-hacer-despues-de-instalar-Ubuntu-12_04.html
<nahuel_> con este tipo de tutoriales puedes obtener diferentes herramientas y referencias
<vihury> sigo las instrucciones no mas'
<vihury> ?
<xangua> taringa¿ XD
<nahuel_> primero te aconsejo que leas
<vihury> es que ocurre
<vihury> que hoy viajo donde el suegro
<vihury> debo llevar mucha musica que me comprometi
<vihury> no tuve tiempo de investigar
<nahuel_> tiene conexion de internet ?
<vihury> no
<nahuel_> bajalos de taringa a los discos que quieras
<nahuel_> y despues reproducilos con el reproductor por defecto
<vihury> no tengo cuenta en taringa
<nahuel_> no importa
<vihury> igual se puede?
<nahuel_> hace una son 5 minutos
<nahuel_> solucion mas rapida que esa no puedo darte
<vihury> ok es que una vez intente
<vihury> vale nahuel
<nahuel_> create una cuenta
<nahuel_> es muy rapido
<vihury> pero aun esta abierta a las cuentas
<nahuel_> clar
<vihury> que una vez intente y no se podian hacer cuentas
<nahuel_> es gratis
<vihury> ok
<nahuel_> .........
<vihury> lo hare ahora
<nahuel_> este chat esta diseñado para preguntas tecnicas por lo tanto puede que no respondan a llamados de otra indole
<nahuel_> suerte
<vihury> y esta pregunta no era tecnica?
<mimecar> para que necesitas una cuenta de taringa?
<nahuel_> no la necesita
<nahuel_> no relacionado a ubuntu
<nahuel_> mimecar
<vihury> ah ok
<vihury> oye sobre ubuntu entonces preguntare aca
<nahuel_> tenes tiempo podes ayudarme con un tema de plugs
<nahuel_> claro
<mimecar> si las dudas no son de ubuntu, usar el canal #ubuntu-es-cafe
<nahuel_> sobre ubuntu
<nahuel_> excato
<nahuel_> por cierto
<vihury> gracias por el dato
<nahuel_> sabes abrir una terminal ?
<nahuel_> vihury
<nahuel_> ..........
<vihury> SI
<vihury> SI SE
<nahuel_> ok
<nahuel_> copia y pega esto y da enter
<nahuel_> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:deluge-team/ppa
<nahuel_> sudo apt-get update
<nahuel_> sudo apt-get install deluge
<nahuel_> una linea po vez
<mimecar> deluge no está en los repositorios?
<nahuel_> ok
<vihury> que haran esas lineas?
<nahuel_> no habilita el repositorio ?
<nahuel_> con el primer comando ?
<nahuel_> espera un segundo vihury
<nahuel_> que solucionamos un tema de repositorio
<vihury> con el primero me puso importadas 1
<vihury> rsa 1
<nahuel_> no ingreses nada
<vihury> ok
<nahuel_> mimecar la primera linea de comandos no habilita el repositor ?
<mimecar> si, pero me parece que deluge ya está incluido en los repositorios de ubuntu
<nahuel_> ok, entonces es lo mismo
<nahuel_> copia y pega esto en la terminal
<nahuel_> sudo apt-get install deluge
<nahuel_> pudiste ?
<xangua> decirle a las personas 'haz esto' pero no decirles porque nunca acaba bien
<nahuel_> hola : necesito si alguien puede ayudarme con la instalacion de plugs de java , dado que no puedo ajecutar algunas aplicaciones, muchas gracias , a continuacion dejo el link de la extension , desde ya muchas gracias : ::: http://www.buho21.com/salas/ajedrez.jsp
<vihury> nahuel
<vihury> me cai
<vihury> es una porqueria este internet
<nahuel_> perdon xangua, no entendi bien la moraleja
<nahuel_> ok
<nahuel_> ejecutaste el comando ?
<xangua> nahuel_: intentaste hacer lo que dice la página¿
<nahuel_> yo instale todo desde ese tutorial
<mimecar> no uséis taringa como fuente fiable te tutoriales
<mimecar> de tutoriales
<xangua> si no lo puedes jugar con openjdk tendras que instalar java me imagino, a mi no me sale el juego ese tampoco
<nahuel_> tiene razon mimecar
<nahuel_> mejor es ubuntu forum
<buenaventura> nahuel_: instalaste el plugin de java para el navegador?
<nahuel_> pero crei que seria mas digerible, ya que no conoce los foros
<buenaventura> no recuerdo cómo está en los repos de ubuntu, quizá como nsplugin
<buenaventura> no contestes por privado
<nahuel_> ok
<xangua> buenaventura: ya no está...desde abril del año pasado
<nahuel_> ??, perdon
<buenaventura> ok, no lo sabía
<nahuel_> xangua tenes el mismo problema con buho21 o con el plug ?
<xangua> creo que eso ya lo dije
<xangua> yo no he instalado nada ni me interesa :P
<nahuel_> ok
<nahuel_> lo mismo gracias por el aporte
<nahuel_>  hola : necesito si alguien puede ayudarme con la instalacion de plugs de java , dado que no puedo ajecutar algunas aplicaciones, muchas gracias , a continuacion dejo el link de la extension , desde ya muchas gracias : ::: http://www.buho21.com/salas/ajedrez.jsp
<buenaventura> deja-vu
<nahuel_> ajajaja
<nahuel_> para los que ingresan
<buenaventura> no ingresó nadie
<buenaventura> no hagas eso
<xangua> ya has instalado instalar java de java.com como dice el mensaje nahuel_ ¿
<nahuel_> asi e s
<nahuel_> tengo instalado java
<nahuel_> la ultima version
<buenaventura> no está icedtea-7-plugin  en los repos?
<nahuel_> si esta
<nahuel_> y no lo tengo instalado
<nahuel_> .... instalando
<nahuel_> vuelvo en breve
<idroj07> No puedo iniciar mi maquina virtual (Win XP) con virtualbox en Ubuntu 12.10 [ NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005) ]  Alguna ayuda? (Doy más información)
<vihury> alo
<vihury> nahuel
<vihury> nahuel_:
<nahuel_> decime
<n-iCe> idroj07: pero se instaló Windows ya?
<mimecar> idroj07, ¿en que momento aparece el fallo?
<mimecar> primer inicio, después de muchos reinicios...
<idroj07> No, no se ha instalado aún. No me deja arrancar la maquina virtual recién creada. ( Si sirve de ayuda, antes cuando tenía linux mint virtualbox me funcionaba bien)
<mimecar> ok, el fallo lo tienes con seguridad en la configuración
<mimecar> revisa las opciones de "Sistema" de la configuración de virtualbox
<idroj07> Otro cartelito que me sale además del error que he dicho antes es: " VirtualBox - Error In suplibOsinit"  y dice en el titulo: "Kernel driver not installed (rc= -1908)"
<idroj07> .S
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de virtualbox has instalado?
<idroj07> mimecar: Ok voy a echar un vistazo en la zona sistema
<idroj07> la que te sale al escribir virtualbox en el centro de software de ubuntu
<idroj07> Perdon x la caida
<idroj07> mimecar: espero te digo la versión exacta
<mimecar> ok
<idroj07> mimecar: 4.1.18_Ubuntu r78361
<mimecar> desinstala esa versión y descarga la última versión de la página de virtualbox
<idroj07> Y he instalado la gran mayoria de paquetes que te salen al escribir "virtualbox" en sinaptic. XD
<mimecar> la última es la 4.2.6
<mimecar> baja también el paquete de extensiones
<idroj07> ok ahora t digo.
<idroj07> mimecar: Estoy instalando el paquete "virtualbox-4.2_4.2.6-82870~Ubuntu~quantal_amd64.deb"
<mimecar> ok
<idroj07> He desistalado con synaptic todos los paquetes de vbox. Además de el que estoy instalando me recomiendas instalar algun otro?
<mimecar> cuando acabes y hayas compilado el módulo de virtualbox me avisas
<mimecar> virtualbox se actualiza cada varios meses, tiene repositorio para ubuntu pero tampoco afecta mucho
<vihury> nahuel
<vihury> nahuel_:
<idroj07> mimecar: Dios  voy a llorar.. XD
<idroj07> mil gracias mimecar
<idroj07> llevo toda la tarde con el problema
<idroj07> POR FIN!
<vihury> mimecar
<mimecar> así aprenderás a tener actualizados los programas
<idroj07> XD
<vihury> mimecar quiero tener actualizado los programas
<mimecar> si usas el centro de software tendrás las actualizaciones de la mayoría de los programas
<vihury> mimecar:  me sale un mensaje de atualizacion actualizo todo?
<mimecar> entonces ya lo tienes actualizado
<vihury> el gestor
<vihury> lo aplico no mas?
<mimecar> synaptic / centro de software es lo mismo
<mimecar> idroj07, ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<idroj07> la ultima 12.10
<idroj07> La verdad desde la ultima vez que probe ubuntu con la 12.04 se me relentizaba un poco con unity.. Ahora la noto mas fluida.
<mimecar> Virtualbox 4.2.16 salió hace poco
<mimecar> como es una aplicación crítica vale la pena usar la última versión
<vihury> ALO
<nahuel_>  hola : necesito si alguien puede ayudarme con la instalacion de plugs de java , dado que no puedo ajecutar algunas aplicaciones, muchas gracias , a continuacion dejo el link de la extension , desde ya muchas gracias : ::: http://www.buho21.com/salas/ajedrez.jsp
<vihury> yo no se si no te ayudaria
<nahuel_> quedate tranquilo
<nahuel_> pudiste bajar lo que necesitabas ?
<vihury> al final van a usar ares en otro pc
<nahuel_> ok ubuntu tiene buenos p2p
<nahuel_> pero hasta que los conoscas es mejor que tengas otra fuente
<vihury> cual puedo tener para la proxima
<vihury> cual es bueno?
<nahuel_> entra a google y pone : p2p para ubuntu , ahi encontras referencias
<nahuel_> o p2p para ubuntu 12.04
<vihury> ok
<nahuel_> pero tenes que informarte.
<nahuel_>  hola : necesito si alguien puede ayudarme con la instalacion de plugs de java , dado que no puedo ajecutar algunas aplicaciones, muchas gracias , a continuacion dejo el link de la extension , desde ya muchas gracias : ::: http://www.buho21.com/salas/ajedrez.jsp
<buenaventura> !paciencia | nahuel_
<kubot> nahuel_: Las personas aquí son voluntarios, tu actitud debe tomar eso en consideración. Las respuestas no siempre están disponibles, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá.
<nahuel_> no es impaciencia
<nahuel_> ......
<nahuel_> solo que queria dejar el mensaje en la pantalla
<buenaventura> sólo vas a ganarte /ignore's así
<nahuel_> por mi parte no hay apuro, disuclpen la molestia
<buenaventura> por empezar, el mío: adiós
<nahuel_> bueno se enojo
<nahuel_> no era para tanto
<mimecar> nahuel_, puedes revisar un resumen de la forma de preguntar mejor http://www.innerzaurus.com/distribuciones/comunes/los-canales-de-irc-de-ubuntu.html
<nahuel_> muchisimas gracias
<mimecar> lo más importante es que los que estamos aquí somos voluntarios (nadie cobra)
<vihury> alguien vibora?
<mimecar> por ejemplo haces una pregunta, si no te respoden esperas un tiempo
<mimecar> por ejemplo 30 minutos / 1 hora
<mimecar> sobre todo si no ha entrado gente nueva en el canal
<nahuel_> me parece perfect
<nahuel_> existe alguna forma de dejar la consulta visible ?
<mimecar> se queda visible para todos los usuarios del canal
<mimecar> como es lógico los que entran nuevos no la ven
<Exio> igualmente, si haces una consulta, lo ideal seria que esperes a que realmente haya movimiento para volver a hacerla
<Exio> repetir algo saca 'las ganas de ayudar' que alguien puede tener
<vihury> mejor que cuente
<vihury> cada 28 lineas o media hora
<vihury> lo que ocurra primero
<nahuel_>  claro
<nahuel_> se agradece
<jrvilda> Hola a todos, tengo un problema con la instalaci'on de ubuntu 12.10
<jrvilda> la cuestion es que lo tenia todo instalado y al querer reinstalar ya no arranca
<jrvilda> solo tengo un usb live, y no tengo el cd de windows para reparar el MBR
<jrvilda> el error es un poco raro, es que la instalacion de ubuntu no sabe particionar correctamente la particion, y por eso no consigue arrancar
<jrvilda> La verdad que me parece increible, un fallo tan gordo.
<jrvilda> el error que da despues de borrar las particiones y decir en la instalacion que las cree de nuevo es >
<jrvilda> Partition 4 does not start on physical sector boundary.
<jrvilda> y el problema es que no reconoce que tengo un disco formateado a 4096 bytes por 512 bytes . Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes
<jrvilda> alguien me puede ayudar_
<mimecar> ¿qué has reinstalado?
<jrvilda> ubuntu 12.10
<jrvilda> se donde esta el error pero no como corregirlo
<mimecar> ¿que has hecho al reinstalarlo?
<jrvilda> el problema es que tengo un disco que esta formateado en vez de 512/512 a 512/4096
<mimecar> si en la primera instalación ha funcionado, al reinstalar tiene que hacer lo mismo
<mimecar> ¿cuando has modificado ese formato?
<jrvilda> no solo le he dado borrar ubuntu e instalar encima
<jrvilda> con el asistente
<mimecar> borrar ubuntu puede ser borrar todas las particiones
<jrvilda> no lo he modifica
<jrvilda> no lo he modificado
<jrvilda> las particiones estan como estaban, no se por que la primera funciono, y esta segunda no
<mimecar> ¿qué entiendes por formatea un disco 512/4096?
<jrvilda> la primera lo que hizo fue un resize de la particion de windows para anadir la de windows y eso ok
<jrvilda> pero esta segunda, con el asistente, parece que hace cosas diferentes, y no sabe volver a formatear correctametne la particion
<jrvilda> fdisk /l
<jrvilda> fdisk -l
<jrvilda> /dev/sda4       242475006   302487551    30006273    5  Extended
<jrvilda> Partition 4 does not start on physical sector boundary.
<mimecar> haz el particionado manual y formatea las particiones
<jrvilda> Disk /dev/sda: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes
<jrvilda> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders, total 625142448 sectors
<jrvilda> Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<jrvilda> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes
<jrvilda> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes
<jrvilda> Disk identifier: 0xe3102a4b
<mimecar> la próxima vez no pegues texto en el canal
<mimecar> !paste jrvilda
<kubot> jrvilda: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> crea de nuevo las particiones tu mismo, dentro de 1 minuto podrás hablar
<mimecar> ¿tienes un backup de tus datos de windows?
<jrvilda> no
<mimecar> ya estas tardando
<mimecar> hazlo en un disco externo
<mimecar> nunca toques las particiones / instales sistemas operativos sin un backup
<jrvilda> no creo que sea una solucion, increible que falle
<jrvilda> no crees
<mimecar> ese problema no le ha salido a otros usuarios
<mimecar> y la 12.10 ya tiene tiempo
<jrvilda> no dispongo de ninguna configuracion diferente al resto de equipos nuevos
<jrvilda> creo que si, por lo que he visto en internet
<mimecar> guarda tus datos antes de tocar las particiones
<jrvilda> http://askubuntu.com/questions/156994/partition-does-not-start-on-physical-sector-boundary
<mimecar> tienen el mismo problema al reinstalar ubuntu?
<mimecar> al reinstalar ubuntu puede ser que el espacio que añadistes a Windows le esté afectando
<jrvilda> no si yo no movi nada, lo hizo la primera instalacion (asistente) de ubuntu
<jrvilda> y la segunda tambien
<jrvilda> (asistente)
<mimecar> haz una copia de los datos y crea de forma manual las particiones
<mimecar> en reinstalar el live cd tardas menos de 10 minutos
<jrvilda> si eso lo he echo, pero parece que con qparted no funciona tampoco
<jrvilda> una vez que la creo , ya me da el error
<mimecar> desde el isntalador de ubuntu no puedes borrar todas las particiones de ubuntu?
<jrvilda> si pero las vuelve a crear mal
<mimecar> ajusta el tamaño de la partición de windows para las cree bien
<jrvilda> de hecho he borrado la logica con la ext4 y con la swap
<jrvilda> y al decir instalar parece funcionar todo, pero no arranca
<mimecar> ¿qué error da grub2?
<mimecar> jrvilda, en 5 minutos desconecto
<jrvilda> que no encuentra /boot/...etc
<mimecar> windows te arranca?
<jrvilda> no
<jrvilda> solo tiene grub rescue
<mimecar> no tienes un cd de windows?
<jrvilda> lo intentare bajar
<mimecar> eso puede ser peor
<mimecar> busca la forma de arrancar windows desde grub rescue (se puede hacer)
<mimecar> y con la herramienta de particionado de windows redimensiona un poco la partición de windows para que se ajuste
<jrvilda> he intentado pero no me carga el modo ntfs
<jrvilda> que se encuentra en la particion que esta desnivelada
<mimecar> con el live cd ves las particiones de windows?
<jrvilda> error al insmod part_msdos
<jrvilda> si
<jrvilda> y puedo montarlas
<mimecar> copia ahora mismo los datos que no te puedas permitir perder
<jrvilda> lo unico que tendria que saver como crear o con que programa crear las particiones de linux ok
<jrvilda> ya que las herramientas de ubuntu, parecen ser el problema
<mimecar> cuando redimensionastes la partición de Windows?
<jrvilda> intentare con gdisk a ver. la redimension lo hizo el asistente, cuando le das que mantenta windows, el redimensiona y deja espacio,creando las de linux
<jrvilda> y eso no se porque lo hizo bien
<jrvilda> y ahora no
<mimecar> te aconsejo que no toques las particiones sin una copia de tus datos
<mimecar> al final lo perderás todo con tantas pruebas
<jrvilda> uff espero que no : )
<mimecar> lo digo en serio
<mimecar> perder una partición es muy rápido
<mimecar> recuperar la información no tanto
<jrvilda> si lo se
<jrvilda> por eso me habia conectado al irc,para ver si existian mas opciones
<mimecar> tendrás más opciones cuando tengas un backup
<mimecar> ya es la hora de hacer otras cosas
<jrvilda> venga gracias
<mimecar> si estas cansado no toques el ordenador o la probabilidad de cometer un error aumentará
<jrvilda> buen consejo
<vihury> nahuel_:
<vihury> holas
<GJ> hola alguien me ayuda tengo instaldo wireshark pero cunado lo ejecuto cmo root me da un mensaje de error " [string "/usr/share/wireshark/init.lua"]:45: dofile has been disabled"
#ubuntu-es 2013-01-05
<vihury> alguien despierto
<vihury> para una consulta digan yo
<guampa> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<guampa> vihury: esta mal visto que busques asistentes, nomas pregunta al canal de vez en cuando y alguien respondera (o no)
<msx> che asustaron al pibe xD
<nahuel_> hola gente: tengo problemas con plugs java, alguien puede ayudarme en la instalacion de los mismos dado que no puedo ejecutar la aplicacion de la siguiente direccion ::: http://www.buho21.com/salas/ajedrez.jsp, desde ya muchisimas gracias
<vir4lCod3> Hola
<vir4lCod3>  wl (/lib/modules/3.2.0-35-generic-pae/updates/dkms/wl.ko)
<vir4lCod3> alguien tiene experiencia con este error
<vir4lCod3> es de mi wifi
<vir4lCod3> en ubuntu
<vir4lCod3> tengo una  broadcom 4312
<vir4lCod3> hey Dj_Dexter
<vir4lCod3> han instalado los dirvers bcm4312 en ubuntu
<yorx> hola VeRo
<VeRo> Hola Yors.
<yorx> kubot:
<VeRo> yorx: Muy bueno todo esto.
<nahuel_> hola comunidad: alguien puede ayudarme con los plugs java dado que no puedo ejecutar aplicaciones, dejo la direccion de la misma, desde ya muchisimas gracias ::    http://www.buho21.com/salas/ajedrez.jsp
<xangua> ya has instalado oracle java así como el plugin para el navegador nahuel_ ¿
<fzeta> por lo visto se necesita java 1.6
<nahuel_> eso es lo que no puedo hacer xangua
<nahuel_> java 1.6 ?
<nahuel_> cual es el plug para el navegador ?
<xangua> nahuel_: no seguiste las instrucciones de java.com ¿
<nahuel_> eso es lo que quiero consultar
<nahuel_> http://www.java.com/es/download/linux_manual.jsp?locale=es
<nahuel_> esa es la pagina de descarga
<nahuel_> pero no se cual es el instalador que corresponde
<xangua> nahuel_: si no puedes seguir las instrucciones de java.com puedes usar un repositorio ppa, bajo tu riesgo claro, ya que he notado que estas más familiarizados con ellos
<xangua> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<nahuel_> ok
<nahuel_> tendria que desaintalar alguno de los componentes java que ya tengo ?
<nahuel_> solionadooooo !!!!!  gracias xangua por el tuto.
<punkmexic> hola cuando uso ubuntu o windows y conecto mi laptop a mi television via hdmi y abro un archivo de video o musica de mi compu o yhoutube la television parpadea..y luego reproduce.pero cuando hago eso tenieendo la compu conectada via vga y cable de audio no pasa eso..hay alguna solucion?? (segun yo tengo los drivers bien instalado)
<nahuel_> podrias nuevamente comentar el problema
<nahuel_> me parece que se refiere a un tema de resoluciones
<nahuel_> entre el monitor y la pantalla de tu pc
<nahuel_> hay una opcion al conectar via vga en la cual la pantalla del pc se apaga y solamente continua la del tv , prueba  de esa forma
<chilicuil> hola, buenas noches o/
<SadlyMistaken> tengo un problema con audio pulse, use cual use programa para grabar videos con la webcam.. el audio siempre está desfasado.
<brian_> Buenas a todos
<brian_> No puedo instalar
<SadlyMistaken> HOLA A TODOS necesito ayuda con el Pulseaudio, por que da igual que programa use para grabarme con la webcam, que el audio siempre se me graba desfasado.
<SadlyMistaken> ¿me puede alguien ayudar por favor?
<zerok_> account list
<abailarri> Alguien me podria ayudar con un server de ftp que estoy intentando levantar? Me es imposible acceder desde una conexion exterior
<abailarri> he probado de todo. Estoy usando proftpd
<mimecar> en el log del servidor aparecen las conexiones?
<abailarri> mimecar, no se donde hay que mirar esos logs
<mimecar>  /var/log/
<abailarri> mimecar, los logs del proftpd estan completamente vacios
<mimecar> desde el otro equipo tienes ping?
<abailarri> no puedo hacer eso
<abailarri> no tengo otro equipo
<mimecar> ¿entonces como lo estas probando?
<abailarri> con tor
<abailarri> en el navegador de tor pongo la direccion ftp
<mimecar> ...
<abailarri> para probar apache me ha servido
<mimecar> haz las pruebas sin tor
<abailarri> sin tor al poner mi ip externa me salta a la pagina del router
<mimecar> el router lo tienes que configurar
<abailarri> ya, he abierto los puertos
<mimecar> aparte de abrirlos tienes que direccionarlos a tu equipo
<mimecar> y asegurarse que tu servidor de ftp está funcionando
<mimecar> cómo has instalado el servidor?
<abailarri> apt-get install proftpd
<abailarri> simplemente eso
<mimecar> en los logs te tiene que salir cuando se ha iniciado el servidor y otra información
<abailarri> pues no mimecar
<mimecar> te da errores al iniciar el servidor?
<abailarri> no
<mimecar> prueba a conectarte al servidor de forma local
<abailarri> de hecho pondiendo mi loop ip puedo acceder perfectamente
<abailarri> ya lo he probado mimecar y puedo acceder perfectamente
<mimecar> no se si poniendo tu IP externa te funcionará
<mimecar> tendrás que tener a alguien externo a tu red
<mimecar> si te has conectado en local tu acceso debería quedar registrado
<abailarri> mimecar, ftp://85.54.196.183:7889/
<abailarri> a ver si accedes
<mimecar> esa IP no es válida
<abailarri> porque?
<mimecar> no responde al ping
<abailarri> no responde al ping? 85.54.196.183
<abailarri> la estoy viendo desde la web de whatsmyip
<mimecar> la estarás viendo pero no responde
<mimecar> estas usando ahora tor?
<abailarri> no
<abailarri> tor solo lo he abierto para comprobar si funcionaba apache y el ftp
<abailarri> la navegacion normal (lo de whatsmyip) lo hago de forma normal
<abailarri> mimecar
<abailarri> si entras a http://85.54.196.183:7887
<abailarri> ahi puedes acceder a mi apache no=
<mimecar> abailarri, no responde al ping
<abailarri> ?
<mimecar> ahí si accede al apache
<abailarri> pues entonces la ip es correcta
<mimecar> en el apache te tiene que quedar la conexión que he hecho
<abailarri> mimecar, si que veo
<mimecar> te sale mi IP?
<mimecar> abailarri, si en localhost te conecta, revisa la configuración del programa
<mimecar> no puedes trabajar sin tener logs
<abailarri> la verdad eske me parece raro
<abailarri> voy a volver a mirar
<mimecar> usa otro servidor de ftp
<abailarri> mimecar, si que veo los logs
<abailarri> antes habia entrado sin ser root por eso no veia nada
<mimecar> ok, entonces el servidor funciona
<mimecar> y lo que hay que hay entre el router y el servidor no
<abailarri> eso es
<abailarri> creo q ahi esta el fallo
<mimecar> no tengo tan claro que tu router esté haciendo lo que debe
<abailarri> no creo
<mimecar> ahora vengo
<abailarri> es un puto livebox mas dificil q la ostia
<m4v> abailarri: la lengua por favor :)
<abailarri> lo siento. Eske estos routers me ponen de los nervios
<Jlcmux> xD
<m4v> abailarri: estas detrás de una nat por lo que veo, tendrías que ver si el router tiene los puertos del ftp redireccionados a tu pc, o (si tienes una sola pc en tu red) el DMZ activado.
<abailarri> m4v, te paso un pantallazo
<Jlcmux> abailarri, ya esta funcionando
<abailarri> http://www.subeimagenes.com/img/instantanea9-505493.html
<abailarri> vale
<abailarri> he abierto los puertos bien
<mimecar> a que habias abierto el 22?
<abailarri> no
<m4v> abailarri: los puertos del ftp normalmente son el 21 y varios otros (que dependen de la configuración) para usar el ftp pasivamente
<abailarri> aja
<m4v> normalmente 21 y 20, 21 para hacer la conexión, y 20 para transmitir los datos
<abailarri> ya
<CrazyZurfer> Holaps, ¿Alguien ha instalado Steam para linux? Ya que instalé el Team Fortress 2 y no me corre, se queda la pantalla en negro :S
<m4v> CrazyZurfer: Steam para linux sigue siendo una beta y no creo que te podamos ayudar en este canal, existe #ubuntu-steam pero es en inglés.
<CrazyZurfer> m4v: La verdad es que tan solo quiero ver si alguien más tiene aquel problema
<m4v> bueno, habrá que esperar, no se de nadie que lo haya instalado.
<CrazyZurfer> m4v: Gracias, otra duda, cuando irá a salir la nueva versión de ubuntu?, como descargo la versión beta?, dónde veo que mejoras tiene? :)
<xangua> apenas hace dos meses y cacho salió ubuntu 12.10
<m4v> CrazyZurfer: nuevas versiones salen en abril y octubre de cada año, puedes preguntar en #ubuntu+1  como instalar el alfa (aún no llegó a ser beta) pero el canal es en inglés
<CrazyZurfer> ok, gracias
<CrazyZurfer> :D!
<m4v> CrazyZurfer: no recomiendo instalar las versiones en desarrollo a no ser que estés preparado para reportar bugs y resolver problemas, aquí no damos soporte a versiones no lanzadas ;)
<CrazyZurfer> Voy a esperar a que sea beta y me lo descargo ;), alfa es muy reciente todavía :P
<Artemis3> ni beta... para que quieres el 13.04?
<CrazyZurfer> Artemis3: Para tener lo más nuevo simplemente, para qué la gente común compra el último galaxy s3, para tener lo más nuevo nomás si al final es lo mismo que el S2
<CrazyZurfer> jajaja
<Artemis3> CrazyZurfer, no es asi con el software, hay algo llamado "período de prueba, o muy intestable, o no toques si no desarrollas, etc).
<CrazyZurfer> Artemis3: Quizás podrá ser para ayudar a encontrar bugs? :)
<Artemis3> CrazyZurfer, quiere decir que, si, se te va colgar, vas a perder datos, o cualquier cantidad de imprevistos. Si deseas ayudar con los bugs pues venga.
<CrazyZurfer> Artemis3: Es verdad, no lo necesito jajaja
<Artemis3> lo ultimo, en este caso (ubuntu) es la 12.10 (año 2012, mes 10)
<m4v> puede usar la version que quiera, mientras se entienda lo que ello significa está todo bien :P
<m4v> cuando usas la beta capaz que te actualizan la versión del xorg y te querás sin video y cosas así
<Artemis3> y el soporte (que no es mucho) lo dan en #ubuntu+1 por cierto :)
<CrazyZurfer> ok, gracias, mejor me quedo con la estable jajaja
<CrazyZurfer> otra duda, estoy intentando instalar un IDE que se llama Sublime text 2
<CrazyZurfer> pero siempre me quedo colgado instalando los tar-gz ya que no lo sé hacer jajaja
<m4v> normalmente pruebo las versiones en desarrollo en virtualbox o algún otra máquina virtual
<CrazyZurfer> y aquí descomprimí el tar y luego viene un ejecutable sin extensión que se llama sublime_text
<CrazyZurfer> con que aplicación debería ejecutarlo?
<Artemis3> y ya buscaste si hay paquete para ubuntu, buscaste en los ppa?
<Artemis3> hay que evitar descargar binarios aleatoreos
<CrazyZurfer> hice el apt-get install y dice no encontrarlo
<CrazyZurfer> no se si existe algun repositorio que lo tenga
<Artemis3> en un buscador coloca nombre del programa y ubuntu y ppa a ver
<CrazyZurfer> cómo busco eso?
<CrazyZurfer> ok
<CrazyZurfer> esto es? :https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/sublime-text-2
<Artemis3> probablemente
<CrazyZurfer> y como agrego ese repositorio?
<CrazyZurfer> soy bastante nuevo en ubuntu
<Artemis3> pues en la consola/terminal simplemente sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/sublime-text-2
<Artemis3> luedo sudo apt-get update y despues ya te debe salir con sudo apt-get install
<Artemis3> me parece que se llama sublime-text
<Artemis3> asi que seria sudo apt-get install sublime-text
<Artemis3> y ya
<CrazyZurfer> gracias!
<CrazyZurfer> voy a intentarlo
<Artemis3> todo esto se puede hacer con interfaz gráfica pero es mas facil explicarlo así... tendrías que añadir repositorio, actualizar, instalar el paquete.
<zeqeu> join/#puppy-es
<zeqeu> join/ #puppy-es
<Patero-ng> alguien me quiere jugar
<Artemis3> no
<Patero-ng> tonto
<CrazyZurfer> Necesito ejecutar una aplicación escrita en php, en windows en la consola, escribo "php programa.php <parámetros>", en ubuntu, en la terminal si escribo "php programa <parámetros" me dice "El programa «php» no está instalado. Puede instalarlo escribiendo: sudo apt-get install php5-cli" la cosa es que ya tengo el lampp instalado :S
<CrazyZurfer> el cual trae php
<cheli> te está diciendo que instales la versión cli, command line interface
<Catbuntu> Hola
#ubuntu-es 2013-01-06
<miklo> Hola alguien sabe como puedo crear un ISO de mi os en ubuntu para pasarlo a otra pc y que ya tenga las modificaciones que yo le realize?
<GTO> alguien usa alguna aplicación en Ubuntu que le ayude a organizar planes, seguimiento de las tareas, etc?
<Guest32419> ¬¬.............
<Elnetotaca> que hay que hay!
<manel2020> feliz año!!
<Catbuntu> Hola
<manel2020> hola
<Cohancc> hola
<Cohancc> alguien me podria echar una mano en la configuracion de un servicio samba?
<tux-linux> hola alguien para hablar sobre temas de linux
<tux-linux> no hay nadie para hablar?
<tux-linux> ...
<Varotone> tux-linux: si no es para consultar dudas, el canal social es #ubuntu-es-cafe
<elsuat> alguien  me puede ayudar como instalar ubuntu tv
<mimecar> ubuntu tv?
<mimecar> elsuat, ¿qué entiendes por ubuntu tv?
<HackerNG> hola
<HackerNG> disculpen tengo una pregunta
<GridCube> !pregunta
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<HackerNG> ah ok pense que estaban colgados
<HackerNG> es solo una pregunta sensilla
<HackerNG> tengo tengo ubuntu 11.04
<HackerNG> con entorno gnome
<HackerNG> el que trae por defecto pero ya no tiene soporte esta version mi pregunta es si le doy actualizar a una version mas nueva me cambia el entorno?
<GridCube> HackerNG, que parte de: Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible
<GridCube> es dificl de entender?
<HackerNG> disculpa
<GridCube> HackerNG, si vas a cambiar de entorno
<HackerNG> ok gracias
<GridCube> va a pasar a unity
<GridCube> usa xubuntu y no vas a usar unity
<GridCube> :D
<mimecar> ni tampoco usarás gnome..
<GridCube> exacto, win win situation
<HackerNG>  /: tendré que esperar a que se actualize y quitar unity... /:
<mimecar> HackerNG, dejarás de poder usar gnome 2
<mimecar> y tendrás gnome 3 con unity o gnome shell
<HackerNG> mi gestor de actualisaciones tiene varios paquetes que está descargando, si los instalo y todo bien, en que me afectaria ya no tener soporte de esta version?
<xangua> te afectaría en no tener soporte..
<HackerNG> si pero las actualisaciones ya hechas por alguna razón ya no sacaron mas que las que me marca el gestor..
<mimecar> HackerNG, usar una versión sin soporte no es aconsejable
<HackerNG> aun no seria aconsejable si solo uso la distro para programar e irc?
<HackerNG> no es mi sistema por defecto
<mimecar> sólo sería aconsejable si no tuviera ningún contacto con el mundo exterior
<HackerNG> xD ok la actualizare entonses (:
<HackerNG> gracias
<zeqeu> buenas si alguien usa DSL y me quiere dar una mano, gracias.
<mimecar> ¿qué es DSL?
<zeqeu> damn small linux
<zeqeu> una distro
<mimecar> las preguntas que no sean de ubuntu al canal #ubuntu-es-cafe
<equipo> Hola, ¿Alguien me ayuda a instalar un paquete .tar.gz?
<mimecar> equipo, depende de lo que sea ese paquete
<equipo> mimecar es un programa llamado DroidCam
<mimecar> .tar.gz puede ser cualquier cosa
<mimecar> código fuente, un ejecutable...
<mimecar> en el archivo o en la web tendrás las instrucciones para usarlo
<equipo> Ya, gracias.
<idroj07> Hola, a ver si me podéis echar un cable con esto. Con unity mi portatil me iba lento y se colgaba en ocasiones. Decidí instalar el entorno gráfico Gala (Windows Phanteon Manager) desde Synaptic y viendo en una pagina me dijeron que creara: 1 archivo d configuración de escritorio en la carpeta xsessions y otro con formato .sessions en otra carpeta. Mi problema es que cuando cierro sesión y estoy en el menú para elegir entorno no
<idroj07> aparece Gala (si me aparece uno llamado gala pero me da error de carga. Supongo que sera por el archivo que he creado en esas carpetas).
<tux-linux> hola alguien para charlar un rato
<vitimiti> o/
<ultralinux> hola buenas
<ultralinux> alguien necesita ayuda? aqui estoy para ofrecerle mi ayuda a quien le aga falta
<ultralinux> no hay nadie?
<ultralinux> hola
<m4v> no, no te molestes.
#ubuntu-es 2013-12-30
<guampa> y ahora, ls -l /sys/class/video4linux/video1/
<christian__> si hay name
<guampa> cat /sys/class/video4linux/video1/name
<christian__> em28xx #0 video
<guampa> ta, ese vbi0 y video1 son el TV entonces. voy a ver que es lo del vbi
<christian__> ok
<christian__> si por favor
<guampa> una cosa
<guampa> probaste corriendo tvtime con sudo?
<christian__> no, deja hacerlo
<guampa> sudo tvtime --device /dev/video1
<christian__> jejej
<christian__> que crees?
<christian__> Eureka
<guampa> no jodas
<guampa> anduvo?
<christian__> a la mitad jejej
<guampa> xD
<christian__> falta el audio
<guampa> lo del audio es el bug que viste en el log de dmesg
<guampa> probablemente tengas que mailear al desarrollador con toda la data pertinente para que lo examine el
<christian__> si, eso lo se
<christian__> hay otros que ya lo han echo
<christian__> tendre que buscar ahora eso
<guampa> y esto es una cuestion de permisos nomas
<guampa> pone ls -l /dev/video1
<guampa> fijate que usuario y grupo muestra
<guampa> y los permisos tambien,  rwx etcetc
<christian__> crw-rw----+ 1 root video 81, 1 dic 29 17:15 /dev/video1
<guampa> pone groups <tunombredeusuario> | grep video
<christian__> bash: error sintáctico cerca del elemento inesperado `|'
<christian__> ??
<guampa> sin los <>
<guampa> y deja espacio antes y despues del |
<christian__> ok, listo, ya no es necesario ser sudo
<guampa> perfecto
<christian__> muchas gracias
<christian__> por la ayuda
<guampa> de nada amigo, me alegro que funcara
<christian__> de que pais eres?
<guampa> por lo que sirca, vbi significa "vertical blanking interval"
<guampa> argentina
<christian__> y a que se refiere?
<christian__> que es?
<christian__> no habia escuchado sobre eso
<guampa> es una manera que usan algunas pantallas para timing
<guampa> es el intervalo entre refresco vertical, que creo que corresponde al que hay luego que se dibujo una pantalla completa
<guampa> pero no estoy muy seguro =, en la wikipedia debe haber info sobre eso
<christian__> pok, gracias
<christian__> checare entonces ahora lo del audio
<christian__> luego sino lo consigo volvere
<christian__> ya tenia tiempo con este detalle
<guampa> suerte con eso, cualquier cosa avisa
<christian__> sale, gracias
<guampa> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vertical_blanking_interval <- por cierto
<christian__> si
<Guest14178> donde puedo encontrar la carpeta modprobe.d, ya la busque en etc/ y no me aparece
<guampa> SonikkuAmerica: pm?
<SonikkuAmerica> guampa: Con mucho gusto:
<zznock> Saludos
<loli17> hola, me recomiendan instalar ubuntu 13.10
<loli17> ?
<cousteau> loli17, supongo que dependerá de lo que tengas ahora, para lo que lo vayas a utilizar, y si te va a gustar
<cousteau> si preguntas por qué versión instalar, pon la 13.10 que es la última que ha salido
<cousteau> dentro de poco saldrá la 14.04 que tiene soporte extendido (creo que 5 años), así que si no te gusta actualizar con frecuencia, actualiza a esa cuando salga y quédate ahí hasta que salga la siguiente LTS (16.04)
<loli17> ah bien, cuando sale?
<cousteau> 14.04 sale en 2014, en abril
<cousteau> (14 = 2014;  .04 = abril)
<loli17> jajajaja
<cousteau> de momento la última LTS que ha salido es la 12.04, pero es algo antigua, casi 2 años
<loli17> es cierto que voy a tener problemas con mi placa de video? es una amd 6850
<cousteau> si no te hubieras ido tan rápido te habría recomendado probar el LiveCD
<plops> que es apport
<plops> kubot apport
<plops> ???
<reepeecheep> Hola
<reepeecheep>  ¿Existe un comando que permita saber si una memoria usb se desconecta?
<reepeecheep> es decir, por ejemplo estoy pasando archivos pero por un error de HW mi usb se desconecta o bien el puerto esta mal
<mimecar> puedes ver si está montada
<mimecar> pero si tienes un error de hardware arreglalo
<reepeecheep> ok
<reepeecheep> me muestra que esta montada
<mimecar> entonces no tienes errores de momento
<mimecar> en cualquier caso puedes perder datos si se desconecta cuando se está escribiendo
<reepeecheep> pero en la transferencia que hago de USB a USB dice que tiene 0 bits transferiendo
<reepeecheep> o eso es normal???
<mimecar> depende de cuando se produzca el corte
<reepeecheep> entre la transferencia y despues vuelve a aperecer que se tranfiren
<mimecar> no uses ese puerto
<reepeecheep> 13.8 MB/ s
<reepeecheep> 16.1 MB/S
<reepeecheep> 0 B/S
<reepeecheep> 34 MB/s
<reepeecheep> ya si
<reepeecheep> y así
<mimecar> no uses ese puerto
<reepeecheep> y como saber cual es e que falla es un trasf entre 2 USB
<mimecar> prueba con dos dispositivos USB en el mismo puerto
<reepeecheep> ok lo intentare
<reepeecheep> TNKS
<agus> Buenas, tengo linux mint, y tengo una duda respecto a actualizar, se puede actualizar sin tener que formatear?
<agus> con cambiar los repos vale?
<mimecar> actualizar a...?
<agus> pues estoy en la 14 y queria pasar a la 16
<mimecar> depende de como lo tengan preparado
<agus> podria pasar de la 14 a la 16 sin pasar por la 15?
<mimecar> tendrás que preguntar en su canal o pasar a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<mimecar> este canal es para Ubuntu
<agus> ya, pero no encontraba el canal de linux mint en español
<agus> y la forma de actualizar es practicamente identica
<agus> gracias de todas formas :P
<nachi> Hola a todos!!!!
<nachi> Para los que ya sea 2014 un gran abrazo y que tengan éxito en todo lo que emprendan
<nachi> Consulta: tengo 12.04 y no logro leer un disco duro externo, me dice que tiene formato exfat
<nachi> he probado instalando por medio synaptic, ntfs-config y ntfs-3d pero nada, alguien me puede ayudar un poquito
<mimecar> ntfs-... es para ntfs
<nachi> tal vez me falta un paquete o algo, mi papá también tuvo el mismo problema en su note y él no está en casa ahora
<mimecar> no es normal que un disco tenga ese formato
<nachi> un amigo me pasó desde su mac unas pelis y la cosa es que no me lee el disco, estoy segura que mi papá instaló un paquete para que pudiera leer, pero él no está en casa y me urge solucionar esto
<mimecar> tienes un disco duro formateado para mac?
<nachi> realmente es un disco duro externo de mi papá y él lo formateó de tal forma que lo lee en su Ubuntu, en windows y en mac sin problemas, pero no sé qué hacer
<nachi> mi papá dijo que tu, mimecar, le habías ayudado, jejejeje
<mimecar> https://www.google.es/search?q=ubuntu+leer+disco+mac
<nachi> mimecar, el problema que no estoy segura que exfat sea un formato de mac
<nachi> creo que mac lo puede leer, pero supongo que todo viene del mundo Windows
<mimecar> prueba con la documentación
<mimecar> exfat me parece un formato de Windows
<nachi> nah, me da lata, mi papá me dijo: lee, jajaja yo dije voy a preguntar en ubuntu-es jajajaja y tu me mandas leer jajaja ok
<nachi> al parecer tendré que hacerlo
<nachi> mi note tiene win y ubuntu, me iré a win jajaja qué lata
<nachi> gracias mimecar por tu tiempo
<mimecar> al final tienes que leer
<mimecar> si es un formato de mac no lo podrás abrir en Windows
<nachi> mimecar, no creo que sea mac, de hecho es ubuntu que me dice que no puede leerlo porque es exfat
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
 * Olimiesma saluda afectuosamente al canal
 * Olimiesma voy a reiniciar, enseguida vengo
 * Olimiesma saluda de nuevo al canal
#ubuntu-es 2013-12-31
<Olimiesma> Hola buenas noches, a ver estoy intentando configurar pidgin para el servidor XMPP de ubuntu-es.org, y no me conecta al servidor. ¿Alguien sabe si este servicio funciona correctamente en este momento?, Gracias.
 * Olimiesma bueno gente me voy a descansar que ya es tarde
<ivedci89> alguien sabe cómo activar el micrófono para gnome-sound-recorder  ??
<ivedci89> por que es incapaz de captar sonido siendo que otros programas como recordmydesktop si es capaz de captar sonido
<maopesu> Hola a todos...
<cmrc> hgfdsasdfghj?
<elmalafacha> estoy por instalar ubuntu 13.10 en mi compu, me podrìan ayudar con la partición, tengo un disco ssd de 24 gb qué hago con ese?, lo pongo como memoria de intercamio?
<elmalafacha> alguien me puede orientar para hacer una partición con un disco ssd y un disco duro?
<elmalafacha> para instalar ubuntu
<Apellizcos> hola a todos. Me podeis decir cuantos pc pueden comunicarse con netcat a la vez
<Apellizcos> e probado con 2 pc y un movil y siempre falla uno
 * Olimiesma saluda al canal
 * Olimiesma saluda de nuevo después de una agradable comida y disfrutando de un cafelito, que a estas horas apetece mucho
 * Basque nas
<Olimiesma> Basque buenas tardes
<Basque> muy buenas Olimiesma y compañia
<Olimiesma> ^_^
<erAbuelo> buenas
<manel2020> buenas
<erAbuelo> hola manel2020
<manel2020> sigo por cafe sorry
 * Olimiesma va a ir a buscarse un cafelito pues la cuenta atrás para dejar un año más se acerca inexorablemente
<xubuntu581> Hola
<xubuntu581> Buenos dias
<xubuntu581> estoy probando por primera vez xubuntu
<Apellizcos> hola a todos. Alguien sabria decirme porque en pidging los demas me ven desconectado y yo tengo conectado disponible
<Olimiesma> xubuntu581 buenas
<Olimiesma> Apellizcos buenas
<Apellizcos> hola amigos
<xubuntu581> podria se tu firewall
<Olimiesma> Apellizcos has probado a cerrar la aplicación y a volver a abrirla?
<xubuntu581> o que tengas algun puerto obstruido
<Apellizcos> no tengo firewall
<Apellizcos> esta desactivado
<xubuntu581> entonces prueba la reinstalacion del pidgin, a mi nunca me ha pasado pero creo que eso podria liberar el servicio
<Apellizcos> lo del puerto si puede ser
<Apellizcos> porque estoy mirando mi estado desde mi misma red
<xubuntu581> acabo de descubrir varios blogs donde algunos fabricantes como foxconn hacen sus bios con instrucciones para que la ACPI de linux falle.
<xubuntu581> corran la voz. Foxconn es antiliux
<Apellizcos> que cabrones
<xubuntu581> por si van a comprar alguna placa base eviten esa marca, lo mismo con asrock. Yo tengo dos modelos diferentes de esa que no me ha permitido la instalacion de linux,
<xubuntu581> con nignuna disrtibucion
<xubuntu581> lo supe hasta despues de haber comprado ;(
<Olimiesma> Apellizcos a ver has mirado si en el icono del panel del escritorio está en verde o por el contrario está desactivado?
<xubuntu581> Amigos los dejo, esta por terminar la instalacion de ubuntu y me va a pedir reiniciar el equipo.
<Apellizcos> esta en verde
<Olimiesma> y aún así no te ven conectado?
<Apellizcos> no
<Olimiesma> umm
<Olimiesma> Apellizcos a ver has instalado pidgin y has reiniciado?
<Olimiesma> o por el contrario has instalado y lo has puesto en marcha?
<Apellizcos> si e reiniciado
<Olimiesma> vas a tener que desinstalarlo y volver a instalarlo, algo ha fallado en tu instalación
<Apellizcos> ahora estoo del pcy conectado con mi red movil y aun pone desconectado el usuari
<Apellizcos> desde el movil con red movil veo el usuario del pc por wifi desconectadocuando deberia poner conectado
<Apellizcos> Failed RPC connection to the node 'ejabberd@miguel-Aspire-5610Z': nodedown
<Apellizcos> me pone eso pero los mensajes me funcionan
<Olimiesma> Apellizcos solo tienes una cuenta de IM configurada?
<Apellizcos> tengo varias pero no son im
<Apellizcos> me e hecho unservidor donde pasan por el mis usuarios
<Apellizcos> protocolo xmpp
<Olimiesma> pues puede ser el servidor ese el que te esté dando problemas
<Olimiesma> deberías revisarlo
<Apellizcos> como?
<Olimiesma> Apellizcos si estás haciendo pasar tus usuarios por un servidor XMPP debes configurar el server
<Apellizcos> todo va bien excepto eso
<Olimiesma> Pues algo te está fallando, mira en la red algún manual sobre servidores XMPP, o el que estés usando
<Apellizcos> bueno amigos que tengais feliz entrada de año ok un saludo
<successus> salud
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<erAbuelo> feliz noche a todos y hasta el año que viene.
 * Olimiesma felicita a todos la noche vieja y les verá el próximo año que viene si Dios quiere
<miller_> si actualizo el kernel de mi xubuntu 13.10 al kernel 3.12 habra algun efecto colateral despues?
<successus> salud, feliz año 2014!!!!
<miller_> FECLIZ AÑO!!!! desde colombia XD
<successus> xD
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2014-01-01
<successus> salud
 * Olimiesma saluda a la sala y os felicita cariñosamente el año nuevo
<marcolandia> rm!
<marcolandia> feliz rm nuevo!
<curiousx> salu2 buenos dias, felicidades
<curiousx> alguien tiene configurado ubuntu en 7.1 (canales de audio)
<curiousx> ?
<Olimiesma> curiousx hola buenas tardes, perdona andaba haciendo cosillas, feliz año nuevo para ti también
<Olimiesma> curiousx pues la verdad es que no, y he leido comentarios en los foros de alguien que tenía problemas con HDMI 5.1 o algo parecido, no obstante si me dices lo que pasa realmente puedo echar un vistazo y si encuentro alguna solución te la puedo recomendar
<Olimiesma> *leído
<Olimiesma> curiousx si estás por ahí he encontrado este link, bastante interesante sobre este asunto que quizá pueda ayudarte, la verdad es que yo no he configurado todavía ninguna tarjeta de sonido 5.1 ó 7.1, y eso que tengo una Philips externa, quizá un día de estos me ponga con ello: http://foro.noticias3d.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=257223
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<manel2020> hola buenas
<manel2020> feliz año a todos
<manel2020> estoy intentando ejecutar blender sin instalar (descomprimido) desde un live cd (blender o cualquier otra cosa)
<manel2020> me sale un mensaje coul not display blender
<cousteau> manel2020, quizá algo de drivers?
<cousteau> a mí me da guerra cada vez que cambio los drivers
<manel2020> uhmm
<cousteau> también puedes instalarlo desde repositorios (incluso en el live CD)
<manel2020> creo que no permite cambiar los permisos de ejecucion
<manel2020> no puedo cousteau... fijate (live-usb)
<cousteau> debería poder, a menos que lo hayas guardado en una carpeta sin permiso
<manel2020> vale
<manel2020> mira te cuento desde 0
<cousteau> manel2020, yo he instalado cosas en el live CD; debería poderse (las instala en RAM)
<manel2020> arranco un portatil que tiene win instalado (el equipo no es mio) ok?
<manel2020> no puedo tocar el disco rigido
<manel2020> creo un live-usb de la 13.10
<cousteau> bien, y arrancas con el live USB
<manel2020> el equipo arranca
<MrTulias> Lo tienes que instalar cada vez que lo arrancas. No se guarda en disco (como mucho en el usb si tiene respaldo)
<manel2020> no
<cousteau> y que yo sepa en la sesión live se pueden instalar cosas
<manel2020> espera
<cousteau> que desaparecen al apagar el ordenador
<manel2020> me bajo de blender la aplicacion
<manel2020> cosa que he probado ... la descomprimes y ejecutas el blender (con permisos de ejecucion)
<manel2020> vale... ¿todo ok hasta aki?
<MrTulias> ¿Sin instalar?¿Qué ejecutas?
<manel2020> bien tengo mi portatil , blender
<manel2020> el binario ejecutable se llama blender
<manel2020> vale... sigo
<manel2020> descargo el fichero ...
<manel2020> ¿donde lo guardo?
<manel2020> en el disco duro de windows  en la carpeta de usuario descargas
<manel2020> ok?
<manel2020> ahora me cambio al directorio
<manel2020> y ejecuto el binario-> blender
<manel2020> y me sale ese error
<manel2020> ... y me dices que si la carpeta no tiene permisos ???
<GridCube> manel2020, queres ejecutar desde linux
<GridCube> algo que esta en un disco de windows?
<GridCube> mas vale que no va a tener permisos, ntfs no maneja los permisos de linux
<cousteau> manel2020, las carpetas de windows no tienen los mismos permisos que las de linux
<manel2020> ya lo se
<manel2020> me dices que no se ejecuta porque la carpeta no contiene permisos
<manel2020> no?
<cousteau> así que no puedes hacer un chmod +x, al menos no permanentemente
<cousteau> necesitas realmente que el blender se quede en el ordenador?
<manel2020> si claro
<cousteau> por qué no haces el live usb con almacenamiento?  no sé exactamente cómo funciona eso pero creo que así podrías dejar el blender ahí
<manel2020> porque no me deja , no hay espacio suficiente
<manel2020> es lo que dice
<GridCube> si tenes dos usbs podes usar uno para instalar en otro
<manel2020> uhmm
<manel2020> como haria eso??
<cousteau> pues descarga el tar.gz, déjalo en el pc, y cada vez que quieras usar blender lo descomprimes en /tmp
<manel2020> ahh vale
<cousteau> es lo que haría yo si no quieres descargar blender cada vez
<cousteau> (también hay blender para windows)
<manel2020> haber
<manel2020> lo estaba probando en win y no va bien ...
<curiousx> salu2 facilidades, perdon digo felicidades -.-
<cousteau> bueno, haz eso: déjalo en windows comprimido y luego lo montas cada vez
<manel2020> es lo que tengo y ademas lo descoprimo
<manel2020> ok?
<manel2020> asi lo tengo
<cousteau> o crea una imagen de disco en un formato que tenga permisos (UDF?) y la montas cada vez, para evitar que tenga que cargarlo en ram
<cousteau> manel2020, déjalo en el disco duro comprimido, así conserva los permisos
<cousteau> si lo descomprimes se pierden los permisos porque el formato de Windows no acepta permisos
<cousteau> pero si está en un tar, el tar guarda los permisos de cada archivo
<manel2020> estoy viendo como esta el fichero
<manel2020> esta en tarlball.bz2
<manel2020> ok?
<cousteau> ok
<cousteau> ese tarball es un tar comprimido con bz2
<manel2020> entonces lo ejecuto y ya ? no?
<curiousx> tengo una Xnora 7.1 mas unos auriculares 7.1, pero no puedo configurar mi ubuntu 13.10 a 7.1 solo lo puedo poner a 5.1, ¿alguien podria ayudarme con eso?
<manel2020> no me permite instalar
<cousteau> no, lo descomprimes (en /tmp, por ejemplo) y ejecutas el archivo correspondiente, algo así como /tmp/blender-2.63/blender
<manel2020> aja
 * cousteau se pregunta qué son auriculares 7.1
<manel2020> yo tambien me lo pregunto... :D
<curiousx> lol
<curiousx> son auriculares con 8 canales por donde pueden transmitir sonido -.-
<manel2020> .... vale la teoria muy bien.... pero.... ¿que narices son? o ¿que hacen distinto?
<curiousx> no me funciona el "Front left" ni el "Front right" -.-  http://i.imgur.com/xw82JD7.jpg
<manel2020> vale coño!!
 * Basque nas
<manel2020> mira curiosx ... eso yo lo conozco como Altavoces 5.1
<curiousx> emm... bueno, son auriculares -.- y emmm... por ejemplo, no se, tendrias que tener unos puestos mas una placa 7.1 de alta calidad para que veas la diferencia entre auriculares stereo y una placa de sonido integgrada de baja calidadad -.-
<manel2020> auriculares , en mi pais se le llaman a los que van en la orejas y solo son 2
<manel2020> mira ves tu dibujito
<curiousx> o al jugar un juego, te das cuanta que no es lo mismo 2.0 en comparacion con 7.1 -.-
<manel2020> detras
<manel2020> si te entendi perfectamente pero ACME UN FAVOR llamalos altavoces
<curiousx> seh, como quieras llamarle no estoy aca para discutir sobre eso, solo quiero algo de ayuda de alguien que quizas paso por lo mismo que yo -.- y configurar mi alsa o pulse para que utilize los 8 auricules mediante "upmixing" o como sea -.-
<manel2020> en la imagen...
<curiousx> hasta ahora no pude con eso, por eso estoy aca :p
<manel2020> te estoy explicando , desde hace un rato
<manel2020> en la imagen que enlaste
<manel2020> detras
<manel2020> ves que ponde una pestalla output
<curiousx> seh
<manel2020> puedes hacer que se vea mejor esa parte
<manel2020> ?
<curiousx> xD
<curiousx> ok
<cousteau> aaah, altavoces
<manel2020> ves...??? yo ya se lo pedi PORFAVOR que los llame Altavoces
<cousteau> (o bocinas o altoparlantes o como quiera que se llamen por ahí... pero auriculares son los que van dentro de la oreja (auris))
<curiousx> imagen:  http://i.imgur.com/anWuG3E.png
<manel2020> pegale una imagen...  XDDDD (cousteau)
<manel2020> ok
<cousteau> manel2020, acabo de encontrar fotos de auriculares 7.1 en internet
<manel2020> curiosx -> como sabes que esos dos no funcionan ? -> ese decir sabes que todos los 8 individualmente funcionan?
<curiousx> xD
<curiousx> como se?
<manel2020> costeau-> no se me ejecuta desde tmp
<curiousx> simple le doy al botoncito que dice "test sound" y esos dos no suenan
<manel2020> no no
<curiousx> ah! y como se que todos individualmente funcionan... bueno, por que al hacer lo mismo que windows me funcionan todos -.-
<manel2020> coño!! por fin
<curiousx>  por que al hacer lo mismo windows me funcionan todos
<MrTulias> manel2020, ¿No sería más fácil instalarlo desde el centro de software? Vas a tener que instalarlo cada sesión de todas formas...
<manel2020> y cuando no tenga internet??
<cousteau> manel2020, o también puedes bajarte el .deb de blender
<cousteau> y lo instalas con doble clic
<manel2020> hay .deb??
<cousteau> estoy buscando... me parece que no
<manel2020> es lo que te digo...
<cousteau> hay uno en repositorios, pero tiene dependencias
<manel2020> se descomprime y se ejecuta
<manel2020> lo acabo de instalar desde el live
<manel2020> y arranco
<manel2020> ¿como hago ahora para que los cambios queden asi ?
<cousteau> si el live usb no tiene para que los cambios sean permanentes, no puedes
<cousteau> y de todas formas tendrías que descomprimirlo cada vez
<manel2020> no habia algo que hacia una imagen de si mismo a una iso o o algo asi??
<manel2020> algo relacionado con lo de hacer UCK
<mimecar> no estas haciendo de forma muy complicada algo sencillo?
<cousteau> ah... no sé, pero en ese caso también te lo podrías dejar instalado el blender
<manel2020> no se como hacerlo ... (ni sencillo ni complicado)
<mimecar> Live USB con espacio permanente
<manel2020> tengo que hacer un usb live custom?
<mimecar> sólo usar las opciones de unetbootin
<manel2020> como hago eso en untbootin??
<mimecar> donde te pide que escribas el espacio permanente lo escribes
<manel2020> no me sale eso ami
<manel2020> a mi me pone tipo
<mimecar> en el único campo que pone MB
<manel2020> usb o hdd
<mimecar> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<manel2020> no se parece mucho poer si
<manel2020> cojo la imagen , marco usb ??? Y ???
<mimecar> sólo tienes que poner el espacio en el campo MB
<manel2020> vale
<manel2020> mi version no muestra ese dato
<manel2020> ostras
<manel2020> el liveusb me lo hace en ingles
<manel2020> se puede hacer que lo haga en español?
<manel2020> esto... en el usb-live anterior me funcionaba la pantalla tactil ahora no
<manel2020> ni el touchpad ...
#ubuntu-es 2014-01-02
<Punkwars> hola
<Punkwars> que ubuntu tienen?
<Punkwars> yo tengo el LUBUNTU
<Punkwars> hola
<Punkwars> hay alguien ???
<Apellizcos> hola a todos. Como puedo compilar un codigo fuente de un apk en eclipse. me e bajado el codigo fuente de f-droid pero al abrirlo con eclipse me da miles de fallos.
<Apellizcos> sabeis de algun canal que hablen de estos temas en español
<m4v> Apellizcos: en español no creo que haya ninguno.
<Xago> hola muchachos....tengo en mis manos un Compaq con Win8 y necesito instalar ubuntu, pero no me lee el DVD para instalar
<Xago> que tonto....ya lo hice, desde el bios setup :P
<Xago> perdón...solo entré a saludar FELIZ AÑO NUEVO.
<GridCube> feliz nuevo año gregoriano para vos tambien Xago :)
<manel2020> hola buenas
<SonikkuAmerica> o/
<ese> cuado quieran un netsplit asi de grandote me dicen xD
<ese> jajaja, no se crean, lo que paso es que segun dicen mis ircops de freenode alla por el pais donde nacio lis trovalds alguien tomo bastante cerveza que se trompeso con un cable y mando a la mierda a todo freenode :(
<ese> lopeor de caso es que lo mandaron a una prision de alta seguridad donde hay internet, plasma, jacuzzi, alberca, unas celdas super limpias y comen como reyes, utaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ese> y ahora que lo analizo...aparte de todas esos castigos, como ninguno o casi de todos esas personas en ese pais la mayoria son esteriles, su peor castigo es que aun que vivan como reyes, zero mujer, zero panocha y zero procear, :( eso si es castigo.
<mimecar> ese, pasa a cafe
 * hbautista is away: Toi ocupao
 * hbautista is back (gone 01:20:34)
<dddds> uff que mal esta freenode
<dddds> esta muerto
<dddds> algun server mas??
#ubuntu-es 2014-01-03
<MAbeeTT> hola, quiero actualizar a 12.04 un deskto que está e 10.04, pero antes quiero bajar todos los paquetes porque no tengo buena conexión a internet. No encuentro opción para realizar solamentel a descarga con do-releaase-upgrade.
<MAbeeTT> alguno sabe como hacer unicamente las descargas de una actualización? Gracias.
<damiank> hola
<elmalafacha> buenas noches, alguien ha tenido algo así como un virus o un malware, parece que tengo uno pero no lo puedo quitar, no me deja entrar a youtube, intenté con firefox y chrome y es lo mismo, en google no encuentro nada
<elmalafacha> alguien tiene alguna idea?
<xubuntu504> hola, tengo instalada una impresora epson xp 201, puedo imprimir pero no puedo monitorear los niveles de tinta... alquien sabe como puedo solucionar esto ?
<MrTulias> Buenas. ¿Si la cpu tiene gráficos no haría falta tarjeta gráfica?
<NePtUnO> MrTulias:  claro que hace falta tarjeta gráfica, lo otro solo sirve para ver la bios
<MrTulias> Ah, vale. Como veía lo intel grafics y eso creía que llevaba la gráfica integrada
 * olimiesma saluda al canal
<MrTulias> o/
 * olimiesma tengo que reiniciar, enseguida vuelvo ;-D
<SonikkuAmerica> olimiesma: Bienvenido otra vez (wb)
 * Basque nas
<olimiesma> SonikkuAmerica hola buenas
<olimiesma> Basque buenas
<Basque> muy buenas olimiesma y compañia
<SonikkuAmerica> olimiesma & Co., lol
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<olimiesma> kubot solo estábamos saludando, no seas tu tampoco pejigueras :P
<SonikkuAmerica> ¿pejigueras?
<mimecar> olimiesma, este  canal es para soporte, para otras cosas pasar a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<SonikkuAmerica> sí
<olimiesma> mimecar vuelvo a repetir que hemos saludado al canal, si eso es un delito...???
<mimecar> seguir en el otro canal
<Nanuk> Tengo un problema. Cuando actualicé el sistema me instaló una versión de un kernel nuevo y me pidió reiniciar el sistema, lo hice y cuando reinició el sistema me aparecía la pantalla enorme con baja resolución y el teclado y ratón no funcionaban. Por lo tanto tuve que iniciar con el kernel anterior.
<Nanuk> quisiera saber cómo poder solucionar eso, para usar el kernel nuevo
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu tienes?
<Nanuk> Ubuntu Raring
<mimecar> ¿qué tarjeta gráfica usas?
<Nanuk> y la versión del kernel que me dio problemas es 3.8.0-35-generic
<Nanuk> esa vino con la actualización
<Nanuk> mi tarjeta es Intel Onboard
<Nanuk> es integrada
<Nanuk> actualmente estoy con el kernel anterior el: 3.8.0-34-generic
<mimecar> intel usa drivers genéricos
<mimecar> debería mantenerte la resolución
<Nanuk> mimecar, y tampoco me funcionan los periféricos con ese kernel
<Nanuk> es raro
<Nanuk> tuve que reiniciar con el boton del pc
<mimecar> ¿estas usando repositorios externos?
<Nanuk> porque ni el ratón y teclado funcionaba
<Nanuk> mimecar, si
<mimecar> eso puede ser una causa de los problemas
<Nanuk> ¿los desactivo?
<mimecar> ahora ya no conseguirías nada
<mimecar> cuales tienes
<Nanuk> los paso por pastebin
<Nanuk> mimecar, este es el archivo source.list http://paste.ubuntu.com/6685700/ y este son los archivos listados en la carpeta source.list.d http://paste.ubuntu.com/6685699/
<mimecar> todos los archivos del segundo listado son de PPA?
<Nanuk> sí
<mimecar> son muchos
<Nanuk> jeje
<mimecar> es fácil que alguno te de problemas con el sistema
<Nanuk> mimecar, ¿entonces los desactivo?
<mimecar> ahora te da lo mismo
<mimecar> si ha instalado algo en el sistema ya no lo quitas
<mimecar> tendrás que ver el log de xorg para encontrar el fallo
<Nanuk> ¿cómo lo veo?
<mimecar> lo tendrás en /var/log
<mimecar> seguramente xorg o similar
<Nanuk> ok, los paso por pastebin
<mimecar> busca algún error en el archivo
<Nanuk> mimecar, encontré dos archivos de log http://paste.ubuntu.com/6685760/  y  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6685764/
<mimecar> debes estar usando un driver genérico
<Nanuk> la resolución de mi pantalla es 1440x900
<Nanuk> y cuando inicié con el kernel nuevo se veía en una resolución menor
<manel2020> hola que tal
<manel2020> ?
<manel2020> tengo una duda dudosa
<manel2020> me acabo de actualizar un equipo a ubuntu 12.04
<manel2020> este equipo funcionaba y funciona con 2 monitores en modo twinview (extension de escritorio, no clonado)
<manel2020> pues con en unity me hace algo raro me sale como si fuera clone
<manel2020> cambie a gnome-clasic , y resulta que funciona bien
<manel2020> ??
<manel2020> que hago?
<erAbuelo> buenas
<manel2020> buenas
<manel2020> valla y ahora tampoco me cambia a gnome...???
<Xiguanda> hello
<olimiesma> #ubuntu-es-cafe
<_LuseR_> hola
<_LuseR_> entro a este canal en busca de soporte, es el lugar adecuado?
<buenaventura> sí _LuseR_, me extraña
<buenaventura> :P
<buenaventura> nos abandonaste
<_LuseR_> oño buenaventura !!
<buenaventura> :D
<_LuseR_> noooo, lo que pasa que ando de practicas con un server ubuntu tio xd
<_LuseR_> que tengo que practicar ubuntu y debian para lpic xd
<buenaventura> ok, comenta el problema directamente que este channel no es tan cordial
<_LuseR_> gracias buenaventura !!
<_LuseR_> os cuento; he configurado un servidor "casero" para parcticar en un portatil que tenia por aqui... ubuntu server edition,12.04.3 i386
<_LuseR_> limpio, sin aplicaciones; despues instale openssh, y lo configure para que un usuario pueda acceder desde remoto; el uasuario en cuestion pertenece al grupo mail, y lo enjaulo con open.ssh en su directorio /home
<_LuseR_> ahi he metido el binario de bash y sus biblioteas para que el user tenga consola, y el binario de mail con todas sus bibliotecas
<_LuseR_> si el usuario tiene acceso físico al sistema me consta que puede leer los correos que le mando con mail desde el usuario administrador; ahora bien: si lo logueo desde remoto, al meter el usuario el comando mail el error que arroja es el siguiente:
<_LuseR_> Fatal: no entropy gathering detected
<_LuseR_> Aborted (core dumped)
<buenaventura> tienes /dev montado en el chroot?
<buenaventura> en la jaula digo
<_LuseR_> os puedo pegar el sshd.config y el main.cf de postfix, que es el MTA que he usado
<buenaventura> el problema parece ser que no tiene random o urandom en el entorno enjaulado
<_LuseR_> nop, pero cree un directorio /dev en la jaula y linké random y urandom
<buenaventura> por eso la pregunta de /dev
<buenaventura> pero puede seguir el link?
<buenaventura> por qué no pruebas, sólo para sacarnos la duda
<_LuseR_> ls -s /dev/random /home/usuario/dev/
<buenaventura> bindear /dev al jail
<buenaventura> luego desmontas y listo
<_LuseR_> eso fue lo que hice buenaventura ....
<buenaventura> sólo para descartar problemas
<_LuseR_> como bindeo?
<buenaventura> mount --rbind /dev /path/to/jail/dev
<_LuseR_> ok, dame un segundo que arranque el portatil buenaventura :)
<buenaventura> ok!
<_LuseR_> montado... me logueo en remoto y te cuento
<buenaventura> dale
<_LuseR_> juassss
<buenaventura> funciona?
<_LuseR_> es una avance bueno bueno!!!
<buenaventura> ok, ahora hagamos esto
<_LuseR_> Cannot determine my username
<buenaventura> desmonta /dev del jail
<_LuseR_> eseo arrojael output
<buenaventura> mm, del comando mail?
<buenaventura> puede leer /etc/profile?
<buenaventura> qué devuelve whoami?
<_LuseR_> sip... igual tengo que hacer copia de /etc/paswd en la jaula?
<buenaventura> qué devuelve whoami?
<_LuseR_> command not found, claro, no tengo los binarios
<erAbuelo> por lo menos lo referente al usuario del mail
<buenaventura> sí, quizá necesites la línea de passwd
<_LuseR_> los meto en la jaula ? los binarios de whoami?
<buenaventura> sí, no pierdes nada con whoami
<erAbuelo> y el passd y el groupd, la parte del user del mail, al menos
<buenaventura> igual, antes que eso
<buenaventura> dejemos bien /dev
<_LuseR_> erAbuelo, dicer crear un nuevo /etc/passwd y /etc/group en la jaula con solo la linea del usuario?
<buenaventura> desmonta lo que bindeaste
<_LuseR_> ok
<erAbuelo> _LuseR_: si
<_LuseR_> desmonto, vamos por partes
<buenaventura> y crea los dispositivos urandom y random con MAKEDEV
<buenaventura> la sintaxis, MAKEDEV /path/to/jail/dev/urandom, MAKEDEV /path/to/jail/dev/random
<buenaventura> y dales 777
<_LuseR_> umount /home/ususario/dev me arroja
<buenaventura> bah, 666 creo
<_LuseR_> device is busy
<buenaventura> desloguea al usuario
<buenaventura> y usa umount -l /home/ususario/dev
<_LuseR_> lo mismo sin suario logueado
<_LuseR_> ahm  opcion -l
<buenaventura> sí, con -l
<_LuseR_> ahora si
<buenaventura> ok, ahora pon todo lo que necesites en /home/usuario/dev y crea random,urandom con MAKEDEV
<buenaventura> y dales 666
<_LuseR_> seguro que es asi la sintaxis de MAKEDEV?
<buenaventura> creo que sí
<_LuseR_> sudo /ruta/ MAKEDEV dice orden no encontrada
<buenaventura> no, eso está mal
<buenaventura> MAKEDEV /home/usuario/dev/urandom
<buenaventura> MAKEDEV /home/usuario/dev/random
<buenaventura> no hace falta ajustar permisos, por lo que veo el script lo hace sólo
<_LuseR_> pero estamos en las mismas... weno el error es otro:
<_LuseR_> /sbin/MAKEDEV: dont how to meke device "ruta"
<_LuseR_> make*
<buenaventura> mostrame el comando exacto que estás corriendo
<_LuseR_> dont know to make "/home/usuario/dev/random"
<buenaventura> ah, qué tonto
<_LuseR_> sudo MAKEDEV /home/usuario/dev/random
<buenaventura> movete a /home/usuario/dev/
<buenaventura> y ejecuta MAKEDEV random
<buenaventura> y MAKEDEV urandom
<_LuseR_> :)
<buenaventura> funciona?
<_LuseR_> ahora si, salida limpia sin error
<_LuseR_> me logueo en remoto y te cuento
<buenaventura> y creó los dispositivos?
<buenaventura> chequea con ls -l
<buenaventura> (para ver bien los permisos)
<_LuseR_> weno seguimos en el error de que no puede detrminar su nombre de usuario
<buenaventura> ok, perfecto
<buenaventura> lo otro lo solucionamos
<buenaventura> ahora seguramente es lo que dice erAbuelo
<buenaventura> copia whoami igual
<buenaventura> por las dudas, usa ldd para ver que no necesite alguna librería rara
<_LuseR_> ha creado tanto random como urandom, permisos:
<_LuseR_> crw-rw-rw-
<_LuseR_> y urandom sin permisos de escritura, solo read
<buenaventura> perfecto, es correcto
<_LuseR_> vamos por muy buen camino :))
<_LuseR_> me copio whoami y sus bibliotecas a ver...
<_LuseR_> y os cuento, en principio, espero a partir de ahora ser capaza por mi mismo
<_LuseR_> las bibliotecas requeridas ya estan el la jaula el binario tambien...
<_LuseR_> whoami: cannot find name for user ID 1001
<erAbuelo> creaste el passwd y el groupd ?
<_LuseR_> al final mke hace falta copiar el /etc/paswd :S
<_LuseR_> erAbuelo, metere solo la linea del user en cuestion
<erAbuelo> si
<_LuseR_> voy!!
<buenaventura> ;)
<_LuseR_> Cannot determine my username
<_LuseR_> eso solo con el paswd
<_LuseR_> metere el group
<buenaventura> mira que es con dos ss
<buenaventura> ;)
<buenaventura> passwd
<buenaventura> por las dudas que hayas copiado mal
<buenaventura> revisa primero la salida de whoami
<_LuseR_> ls /home/usuario/etc
<_LuseR_> group   passwd
<_LuseR_> todo ok
<buenaventura> whoami qué devuelve?
<_LuseR_> cannot determine my username!!!!
<_LuseR_> joe ahora si que es raro no?
<erAbuelo> mete tambien el passwd- y el groupd- por si acaso
<erAbuelo> *group-
<_LuseR_> ok
<buenaventura> como quedaron los permisos de esos ficheros?
<_LuseR_> de momento los estoy copiando tal cual, ya luego los edito y borro todas las lineas de otros users
<_LuseR_> buenaventura, exactamente igual que en /etc
<_LuseR_> -rw-r--r--
<buenaventura> y grupos/permisos?
<_LuseR_> los permisos tanto de passwd como de group los mismos que en /etc, y el porpietario root, grupo root
<buenaventura> _LuseR_: mira este link http://forums.justlinux.com/showthread.php?110510-passwd-Cannot-determine-your-user-name&p=626361#post626361
<_LuseR_> buenaventura, muchas gracias!!!
<buenaventura> bah, aunque es bastante viejo...
<_LuseR_> y a erAbuelo tambien!!
<erAbuelo> dnd
<_LuseR_> creo que a partir de ahora pueda arreglarme yo :)
<buenaventura> ok, éxitos
<_LuseR_> el problema fue el error ese de no entropy fue el que me bloqueo
<_LuseR_> muchas gracias a los dos!!
<buenaventura> de nada, para eso estamos
<_LuseR_> :)
<niko> uBOTu-fr: mode +r
<niko> uBOTu-fr: in 30m mode -r
<uBOTu-fr> niko: done.  Event #3775 added.
<reepeecheep> hi
<reepeecheep> oigan alguien sabe como ejecutar una app con GUI desde la terminal siendo Root
<reepeecheep> m retorna No protocol specified
<buenaventura> reepeecheep: con gksu
<reepeecheep> me regresa No protocol specified
<reepeecheep> de hecho uso kdesudo
<buenaventura> gksu es para gnome
<buenaventura> prueba con kdesu
<reepeecheep> igual regresa el mismo msj con kdesu
<buenaventura> qué aplicación?
<reepeecheep> cualquiera que sea gráfica
<reepeecheep> Dolphin, kate, konsole
<erAbuelo> desde terminal o desde consola?
<buenaventura> no están dentro de un screen ni nada?
<buenaventura> estás*
<reepeecheep> un screen?
<buenaventura> si no sabes lo que es, ignóralo
<reepeecheep> vale
<olimiesma> ¿Hay alguna manera de lanzar Lubuntu live CD en instalación en modo texto?
<successus> salud
<apollo> hola,alguien hace temas para gtk3?
<SonikkuAmerica> apollo: ¿GNOME? ¿XFCE? ¿LXDE?
<apollo> xfce
<successus> no sabia yo que lxde usaba gtk3
<successus> :S
<apollo> nose pero yo estoy en xfce y estoy tratando de crear mi propio tema pero soy nuevo y tan facil que es se me esta atascando
<apollo> nuevo en desarrollar con gtk en general
<SonikkuAmerica> apollo: http://xfce-look.org/ ?
<apollo> no no pero quiero crearlo yo
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh...
<apollo> quiero desarrollar con gtk3 y ya lo estoy haciendo un nuevo tema lo llama "no os riais" Samurai
<apollo> lo llamo*
<apollo> pero a la hora de editar el gtk.css no pasa nada de nada
<apollo> tengo puesto el tema y no pasa nada
<SonikkuAmerica> successus: LXDE usará Qt en el futuro
<SonikkuAmerica> apollo: Nunca lo intentaba ...
<mimecar> apollo: seguro que XFCE usa gtk3?
<apollo> si
<mimecar> GTK3 no es lo mismo que el borde de las ventanas
<mimecar> ¿estas seguro?
<apollo> lose lose
<successus> jummmm
<successus> no lo sabia
<apollo> con gtk3 se puede cambiar el background
<apollo> alomejor no lo usa nose no me creais
<apollo> hahaha
<mimecar> ¿estas usando en XFCE algún tema de GTK3 que ya exista?
<apollo> por que el que estoy retocando graybird trae de todo gtk2 gtk3 medacity unity
<apollo> greybird
<mimecar> que traiga no quiere decir que lo use
<apollo> ya ya por eso ahora empiezo a dudar
<SonikkuAmerica> mimecar: XFCE usa GTK+ 2, ¿no?
<mimecar> yo diría que si
<mimecar> sólo puedes tener algún cambio en una aplicación de GTK3 pura si lo admite el entorno
<apollo> umm es verdad que había un debate sobre gtk3 en xfce 4.12
<apollo> entonces que uso
<mimecar> sólo tienes la 4.10
<apollo> si
<mimecar> si no soporta GTK3 lo tienes complicaod
<apollo> y que uso entonces aqui hay gtk2 y muchas cosas para que pregunto lo busco en xfce la pagina y ahora os digo
<apollo> lo que soporta
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<apollo> por que ahora dudo que soporte gtk2
<mimecar> GTK2 lo soporta
<apollo> ahora mismo os lo digo o paso un link con una lista
<apollo> vale aqui habla del tema http://blog.desdelinux.net/preguntas-despues-de-la-liberacion-de-xfce-4-10/
<apollo> solo el motor gtk-xfce-engine soporta la api gtk3
<apollo> si no uso ese motor al crear mi tema no soportará gtk3 es eso así?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> si tu tema sigue la estructura de GTK3, será de GTK3
<mimecar> otra cosa es que XFCE use un motor de GTK3
<mimecar> ¿estas usando aplicaciones de GTK3?
<apollo> pues eso digo,no lo se
<apollo> como puedo saberlo yo creo que no
<mimecar> la mayoría son de GTK2
<apollo> pero como se puede saber
<apollo> por ejemplo el wishper menu
<mimecar> buscando en la Web del programa
<apollo> es gtk2 o gtk3?
<apollo> whisker meno perdon
<apollo> menu*
<mimecar> haz un tema para GTK2
<apollo> pero como va igual con css y xml
<mimecar> no usa ni CSS ni XML
<apollo> y que usa por que el tema de la facilidad de gtk3
<apollo> es eso que usa css
<apollo> aqui me aparecen archivos con extension r
<apollo> rc
<mimecar> ya, pero tendrás que tener aplicaciones que usen tu tema no?
<mimecar> si la mayoría no usan GTK3, para que lo quieres entonces?
<apollo> ya ya tienes sentido
<apollo> necesito un buen tutorial sobre la estructura de gtk2 por como tenga que programar solo me defiendo en java
<mimecar> usa un tema de GTK2 y haz modificacioens
<apollo> ok eso estoy tratando de hacer aqui tengo el greybird
<mimecar> usa un tema sencillo
<apollo> me apare un directorio con las apps y un gtkrc
<apollo> si este no aprece mucho
<apollo> parece*
<apollo> gtkrc es como el archivo principal que significa rc que es que lenguaje por que gtk3 era css
<apollo> que es c
<apollo> rc*
<mimecar> no es ningún lenguaje
<apollo> y que es
<mimecar> un archivo de claves y valores
<apollo> por dentro parece css
<erAbuelo> es que el css tambien son claves y valores xD
<apollo> hahaha soy muy noob y tristemente no he crecido con esto hahha asi que estoy perdido
<apollo> XD
<apollo> haber entender se entiende
<apollo> ahora los colores no vienen en hexaxecimal
<apollo> no me sale la palabra vosotros me entendeis
<mimecar> busca documentación y lee
<apollo> como la busco por que intento buscar un tuto sobre modificar temas en gtk2 y no encuentro nada claro google esta plagado de  cosas en planq ue si una nueva gui para cambiar el color de panel que sii otra gui  para..
<mimecar> https://www.google.es/search?q=gtk2+theme+howto
<mimecar> las aplicaciones de KDE no tendrán el tema
<apollo> no uso apps de kde
<apollo> solo de gnome
<apollo> y xfce
<apollo> ok pues gracias
<apollo> http://orford.org/gtk/ este parece se lo que busco
#ubuntu-es 2014-01-04
<vitimiti> hi o/
<totocolombia> Hola buenas noches, quisiera poder escuchar archivos .cda en ubuntu, pero no me reconoce estos, quisiera saber como hago para poder escuchar mis cds
<totocolombia> con esa extencion o por lo menos que me muestre los archivos para poder convertirlos
<totocolombia> alguna sugerencia?
<totocolombia> uso ubuntu 13.10
<abailarri> Saludos. Alguien ha instalado Teambox? No consgio hacerlo funcionar y no comprendo porqué
<apollo> madremia alguien me puede explicar la sytaxis de gtkrc por que me estoy volviendo loco
<apollo> creo que lo entiendo cambio valores y aqui no pasa nada de nada
<mimecar> el cambio no es automático
<apollo> estoy tratando de modificar un tema y nada de nada que no pasa nada,cambio el color de la letra y no pasa nada
<apollo> ya ero vuelvo a cargar el tema desde el menu de apariencia y no pasa nada
<mimecar> ¿qué tema estas modificando?
<apollo> greybird
<apollo> gkt2
<apollo> gtk2*
<mimecar> ¿estas escribiendo en las carpetas del sistema?
<apollo> si
<mimecar> usa otro tema y descargalo en tu carpeta de usuario
<mimecar> es muy mala idea lo que estas haciendo ahora
<apollo> es que  yo no tengo la carpeta .themes
<mimecar> y?
<mimecar> la creas
<apollo> por¿? solo estoy cargando el tema
<mimecar> no tienes que escribir en las carpetas del sistema y menos haciendo pruebas
<mimecar> hazlo si quieres pero es mala idea
<apollo> estaba con el tema en /usr/share/themes/
<apollo> de todas no comprendo por que no pasa nada por que nada cambia
<mimecar> usa un tema sencillo y cambia cosas
<apollo> este es el gtkrc http://pastebin.com/Hu0KTRyP y este el del panel de xfce http://pastebin.com/TLvRnBkU
<mimecar> cuando instales un tema en tu home seguimos
<apollo> estoy cambiando cosas en el segundo el texto d0000 eso es rojo a contraluz pero no cambia
<apollo> ok
<apollo> además será mas comodo me ahorrare trabajar con el root
<mimecar> al menos no estarás usando sudo con una aplicación gráfica verdad?
<apollo> que repuesta quieres la verdad o la falsa
<apollo> XD
<mimecar> llegará un momento que no podrás iniciar sesión en tu ordenador
<mimecar> si lo usas
<apollo> pero no estoy tocando nada sobre las apps
<apollo> solo el color
<apollo> bueno da igual pongo el graybird de tema y muevo este al home
<apollo> greybird*
<mimecar> no has puesto un tema más sencillo que ese?
<apollo> no
<apollo> es que ya he empezado con este tocando el gestor de ventanas
<apollo> vale ya he creado el .themes en el home luego sigo si estais por aqui ya os diré
<apollo> tengo que irme a comer
<apollo> xa0
<apollo> y gracias
<abailarri> Alguien conoce algun software parecido a teambox que sea opensource?
 * Olimiesma saluda a todos y todas en el canal y se va a zampar
 * xoan buenas
<apollo> hola de nuevo ya he copiado y puesto todo en ..themes
<apollo> y si he modificado cosas y ahora se nota
<apollo> la letra  esta mas fea mas gris
<apollo> mimecar ya lo he cambiado todo
<mimecar> ok
<apollo> se nota un cambio en el color de la letra es mas gris
<apollo> iré haciendo pruebas y ahora,aun así sigo teniendo problemas para entender la sintaxis del archivo rc,se supone que es facil pero yo no me entero sobretodo en el tema de los gradientes
<apollo> aun así en el greybird hay explicaciones al lado
<apollo> a por cierto si que tengo app de gtk3
<apollo> pocas pero si tengo
<apollo> por ejemplo lightdm
<successus> salud
<apollo> dios mimecar que lio
<apollo> estoy retocando el tema por defecto
<apollo> de greybird  y he conseguido averiguar para que son algunas cosas
<apollo> lo pasteo
<apollo> http://pastebin.com/Zv27mBT0
<larios> no puedo iniciar kubuntu 10. después de intentar cargar la grafica. si entro en modo administrador no medega modificar nigun archivo
<larios> starting reload cups upon starting avahi-daemon to make sure remote queues are populated fail
<mimecar> kubuntu 10.04?
<larios> es lo unico que epodido ver en rojo
<larios> creo que si es la ultima vercion
<mimecar> si es la 10.04, no tiene soporte
<mimecar> la última versión de kubuntu es la 13.10
<larios> esa
<mimecar> ¿qué has hecho con la gráfica?
<larios> la instale automatica
<mimecar> ¿has instalado un driver propuesto por ubuntu y ahora el sistema no te inicia?
<larios> ok
<mimecar> ok es...?
<larios> si
<mimecar> ¿estas usando repositorios externos a Ubuntu?
<larios> creo que no solos los privativos
<mimecar> si no puedes iniciar una consola en tu sistema tendrás que usar un live cd
<larios> e usado el live cd pero tampoco me dega modificar los archivo
<mimecar> ¿cómo los estas modificando?
<larios> que ria modificar etc/modprobe.d/blacklist,conf y  agregar blacklist nouveau
<mimecar> el driver privativo debe desactivar el driver libre
<larios> pero veo que no me vale
<mimecar> monta la partición que contiene el sistema y haz los cambios
<larios> ya lo ice pero no funciono y lo e vuelto adegar como estava
<philballew> hey! Love the work your team is doing! Keep is up.
<larios> mimecar: sulusionado
<nuevojuak> buenas tardes
<nuevojuak> por favor espero que me ayuden
<nuevojuak> el problema es
<nuevojuak> intale ubuntu 13.10, y se me desconecta muy seguido el internet y se calienta la tarjeta de wifi. por q?? si en windows no me pasaba eso
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<nuevojuak> si señor
<mimecar> ¿has buscado si tu tarjeta wifi es incompatible con ubuntu 13.10?
<nuevojuak> en verdad no se como mirar si es compatible... psssss es un protatil toshiba de 2009
<mimecar> modelo de portatil + ubuntu
<nuevojuak> toshiba satellite T115D
<nuevojuak> ubuntu 13.10
<Guest64650> Tengo problema con mi espacio en disco duro, tengo como 30 MB disponibles y todo es en la carpeta /var/log como puedo hacer espacio?
<mimecar> si un log ocupa mucho borralo
<mimecar> y después busca la causa de que ocupe tanto
<Guest64650> dice que tiene 99.6% usado, pero no se que borrar, no me dice donde se esta usando todo ese espacio
<Guest64650> hay ficheros que al parecer no lee
<Guest64650> uso el Analizador de Disco
<mimecar> pon la salida de 'df -h' en pastebin
<Guest64650> esta usando casi 110gb
<Guest64650> ok, un minuto
<Guest64650> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6693284/
<mimecar> deberías tener separada la partición del usuario
<Guest64650> se puede separar ahorita?
<mimecar> no
<Guest64650> sin formatear
<mimecar> pon en pastbein la salida de 'du -hs | sort -nr'
<mimecar> desde la carpeta raíz
<nuevojuak> .............................................
<mimecar> nuevojuak, ya lo has buscado?
<Guest64650> christian@tristan:/$ 4,0K.
<Guest64650> 4,0K.: no se encontró la orden
<Guest64650> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6693303/
<Guest64650> mira este ultimo mimecar:
<nuevojuak> portatil toshiba satellite T115D | ubuntu 13.10
<Guest64650> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6693308/
<mimecar> entra con un live cd en el sistema, monta la partición y ejecuta el mismo comando
<mimecar> si estas sin espacio en el disco no te funcionará bien
<Guest64650> agregar una particion ?
<Guest64650> y ahi montar lo del usuario?
<mimecar> inicia con el live cd y monta la partición
<mimecar> no tienes que crear particiones
<nuevojuak> portatil toshiba satellite T115D | ubuntu 13.10
<mimecar> nuevojuak, lo has buscado en Google sí / no ?
<pepee> buenas
<pepee> hice esta guia: http://www.chw.net/foro/gnu-linux-y-otros-sistemas-operativos/1059875-instalando-los-drivers-open-source-graficos-amd.html
<pepee> alguien sabe donde mas podria ser de utilidad, para postearla?
<mimecar> pepee, ubuntu usa los drivers libres por deceto
<pepee> se, pero no los "nuevos" drivers libres
<Guest64650> gracias por el tip mimecar, pero con ese comando se monta la particion?
<pepee> aun no
<Guest64650> cualquier live verdad?
<mimecar> Guest64650, ese comando es para ver el espacio ocupado por las carpetas
<mimecar> no tiene relación con las particiones
<Guest64650> y que utileria usaria para montar la particion?, ando perdido
<mimecar> doble click sobre la partición
<Guest64650> ok, muchas gracias
<chen02> alguien que me ayude
<chen02> tengo un problemita en ubuntu
<chen02> help my
<chen02> alguien que me ayude tengo problemas en ubuntu
<chen02> hay alguien aqui que le sepa
<MrTulias> !alguien
<kubot> Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<chen02> jaja si es verdad y comprendo pero es que escribo y nadie contesta
<chen02> y necesito una ayuda urgente
<chen02> con ubuntu
<pepee> has la pregunta
<mimecar> llevas varios minutos sin decir el problema
<chen02> ok gracias
<mimecar> !enter chen02
<kubot> chen02: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<chen02> es verdad disculpen soy nuevo en este canal
<pepee> si, ya leimos eso
<chen02> tengo instlado una distribución de ubuntu que se llama Molinux, hace tiempo ya esta instalada en esta compu, esta version es basada en ubuntu 10.10, pero ahora necesito instalar el windows tambien en mi maquina para realizar unas cosas, pero cuando voy a particionar el disco duro no puedo hacerlo, intente con gparted, pero no me deja, el disco es de 1024 gigas, tiene 3 particiones, una swap, otra /  y la otra /home, la home es la que tiene casi toda la cap
<chen02> acidad, pero no puedo ni redimecionarla ni nada....
<chen02> que podría hacer
<mimecar> cambiar el tipo de una de las particiones primarias a extendida
<mimecar> y en la extendida instalar ubuntu
<chen02> ubuntu esta instalado
<mimecar> junto con un backup de TODOS los datos en un disco duro externo
<mimecar> Molinux no es Ubuntu
<chen02> si pero esta basado en el
<chen02> tiene casi lo mismo
<mimecar> pero no lo es
<chen02> sip pero ese no es el problem
<mimecar> tendrás que cambiar una partición de primaria a extendida
<MrTulias> Intentarlo desde una sesión live, no podrás modificar las particiones de un disco en uso
<chen02> lo que quiero es particionar el disco duro pero no me deja
<mimecar> te estoy diciendo lo que tienes que hacer
<mimecar> no te va a dejar si no lo haces
<chen02> es decir que si habro desde una seccion live podría modificar las particiones
<mimecar> suponiendo que gparted te lo permita
<mimecar> hacer la conversión de tipos de partición
<chen02> y solamente con gparted podría hacerlo, o existe alguna otra herramienta para eso
<mimecar> por eso tienes que guardar tus datos
<mimecar> cualquiera que trabaje con particiones
<chen02> las particiones que tengo son 2 extendidas y una swap, pero al intentar crar o modificar una particion para crear un espacio en blanco no me deja hacerlo con el gparted
<chen02> ni puedo cambiar ninguna a primaria
<chen02> eso es lo que no comprendo, no se si sera algun problema en el disco duro
<mimecar> el máximo son 4 particiones
<mimecar> 3 primarias + 1 extendida
<chen02> el problema es que esta maquina ya venia con el molinux instalado, y el disco ya particionado con 2 extendidas y una swap, y ninguna primaria
<mimecar> sube una imagen de tu disco con gparted a imagebin
<mimecar> haz primero el backup de los datos
<chen02> dime la URL de imagebin para subirla
<mimecar> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<chen02> ok voy para aya
<chen02> no puedo acceder a esa web
<chen02> hay alguna otra dodne la pueda subir
<mimecar> la página funciona
<mimecar> usa cualquier web que permita subir imágenes
<chen02> http://www.subeimagenes.com/img/pantallazo-811308.jpg
<chen02> ese es el link
<mimecar> sólo tienes 2 particiones
<mimecar> tienes que poder crear 2 más sin problemas
<chen02> si ese el el problema que no puedo, no me deja
<chen02> y es lo que no acabo de comprender
<chen02> quisas sea el disco duro
<mimecar> no es el disco duro
<mimecar> tienes una partición extendida que ocupa todo el disco
<chen02> anja
<mimecar> tendrás que reducirla, Windows usa 2 particiones
<chen02> como la podria reducir, intente ahi mismo en el gparted pero no me deja
<mimecar> puedes intentar reducir primero las particiones que están dentro de la extendida y después la extendida
<mimecar> o hacer limpieza y una instalación nueva
<chen02> ahi es donde esta el problema, que para hacer la limpieza tendría que instalar nuevamente el linux, y claro asi se arreglaria todo el problema, pues ya funcionaria todo
<mimecar> no tienes tantas opciones
<mimecar> haz una copia de seguridad y redimensiona las particiones
<chen02> voy a intentar, primero hago una copia de seguridad, luego desde un cd arranco el live y ahi intento redimencionar?
<mimecar> con suerte te dejará redimensionar la última partición
<chen02> ha otra pregunta... yo tengo la version 10.10, con la version 11.4 me dejara particionar igual, entrariua en conflicto con algo o serviria igual
<mimecar> tendrás que pasar a la 12.04 como mínimo
<mimecar> tu sistema con la 10.10 no tiene actualizaciones
<chen02> ok gracias por todo
#ubuntu-es 2014-01-05
<sbin> nas !!
<sbin> Hey guys!! tengo una duda acerca de bcache ... alguien de aqui usa bcache??
<reepeecheep> Hola amigos
<reepeecheep> oigan
<reepeecheep> no puedo montar CD/DVD
<reepeecheep> en debian
<reepeecheep> A menos de que sea root y lo haga con mount desde la terminal
<reepeecheep> Auxilio
<successus> salud
<abailarri> Buenas. Alguin de aqui ha usado Chiliproject? Lo acabo de instalar pero al acceder veo un arbol de directorios, como podria arreglar esto?
<NePtUnO> ¿Alguien de aquí sabe montar un receptor SDR con un TDT en ubuntu?
 * xoan buenas
<successus> en xubuntu se puede desactivar que al apagar el PC, cuando lo vuelvas a encender, se habran las aplicaciones que tenias abiertas cuando lo apagastes?
<mimecar> aplicaciones con ficheros abiertos?
<successus> no tiene porque
<successus> puede ser el navegador y un terminal
<mimecar> si quieres los archivos abiertos tienes que hibernar
<successus> apago el PC con el navegador y un terminal
<mimecar> para que restaure las aplicaciones, revisa las opciones de 'sesión' de xfce
<successus> y al arrancarlo se vuelve a abrir el terminal y el navegador
<mimecar> se abriran los programas sin los datos que tenías antes de cerrar
<successus> exacto
<successus> y quiero que no se habran
<manel2020> hola buenas
<manel2020> tengo un par de problemillas con el ubuntu 13
<manel2020> el primero es que se bloquea al cerrar session....
<manel2020> el segundo es que no aparece el usuario invitado
<manel2020> hola
<manel2020> hoal
<manel2020> hola
<NePtUnO> ¿Alguien que entienda de receptores SDR para Ubuntu-Xubuntu?
<javbuntu> hola, podeis ayudarme sobre la instalación de ubuntu en un ssd? tengo entendido que el sistema de archivos ext4 reduce mucho la vida de un ssd y no se si instalarlo
<manel2020> hola
<manel2020> tengo 2 problemillas con mi ubuntu 13.10
<manel2020> a) -> Al cerrar sesion se queda bloqueado
<manel2020> B) -> No aparece el usuario invitado
<mimecar> javbuntu, http://www.atareao.es/ubuntu/linux-y-discos-duros-ssd/
<javbuntu> gracias mimecar, aunque ahí no viene el problema que comenté. aunque active trim tengo entendido que ext4 reduce bastante la vida del ssd
<mimecar> trim lo que hace es reducir el desgaste
<mimecar> ¿donde has visto que ext4 degrada más?
<manel2020> encuentro como desactivarlo... pero es que no lo desactive....
<manel2020> lo hago al reves?? sudo echo allow-guest=false >> /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-unity-greeter.conf cambiando el false por true , pero nada
<javbuntu> mimecar no recuerdo la pagina exacta, leí que con ext4 se hacían bastantes escrituras que desgastaban el ssd comparado con otros sistemas de archivos
<manel2020> otras guias hacer referencias a otros archivos de /etc/lightdm / como lightdm.conf fichero que no existe, existe user.conf
<guampa> javbuntu: ext4 no degrada mas que los otros sistemas de archivo comunmente usados en ssd
<guampa> lo que si podes hacer para optimizar las cosas es leer algunas guias como https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Solid_State_Drives o https://wiki.debian.org/SSDOptimization
<guampa> ahi vas a encontrar buena info, tene en cuenta que son de otros OS y algunas cosas pueden necesitar adaptarse a las idiosincracias de Ubuntu
<javbuntu> gracias guampa, me recomendarias brtfs o ext4 en el ssd?
<guampa> yo por ahora usaria ext4, y en ssd la mayoria de las ventajas que trae btrfs no cuentan de todos modos
<javbuntu> aqui por ejemplo comenta las escrituras excesivas que decia http://www.chw.net/foro/gnu-linux-y-otros-sistemas-operativos/1058645-los-tengan-ssd.html
<guampa> habria que ver como compara ese usuario esos resultados con la misma carga en otros sistemas de archivo
<guampa> por lo pronto el navegar genera escrituras a disco
<javbuntu> gracias guampa, entonces instalare ubuntu con ext4
<guampa> javbuntu: si queres podes buscar en phoronix, ahi tienen tests exhaustivos comparando varios sistemas de archivo en ssd
<javbuntu> guampa: vale, ahora los miro. lo de que el ssd dura mas en windows no es cierto tampoco, no?
<guampa> no he usado ssd en windows, pero la verdad seria bastante raro
<guampa> probablemente te lo dijo alguno que sigue pensando que linux es un OS amateur ;)
<javbuntu> jeje, es que me compre el ssd estas navidades y cuando busqué en google me asusté viendo ese tipo de paginas
<guampa> yo voy por la tercer pagina de google y todavia no encuentro links que afirmen eso
<guampa> lo que si puede pasar es que determinada version de kernel introduzca una regresion y aparezcan las noticias, pero los kernels que traen las distribuciones normalmente son estables y testeados
<javbuntu> guampa : entonces me quedo más tranquilo, incluso en algunas paginas decian que brtfs era mejor que ext4 para ssd. pues instalare nomalmente ubuntu y le haré esos ajustes
<guampa> si te queres quedar mas tranquilo hace los tests vos mismo
<guampa> y mira con iotop con distintas cargas como se comportan
<javbuntu> no hace falta, me fio. solo que estaba un poco asustado por lo que vi en algunas paginas
<javbuntu> porcierto guampa, podría instalarlo sin una partición swap?
<guampa> si tenes suficiente ram si, igual es aconsejable que le actives swap luego
<guampa> para mi es mas practico un archivo swap que una particion
<guampa> es mas facil de administrar
<javbuntu> tengo 8 gb, por eso no creo que me haga falta
<mimecar> no te hará falta si no hibernas
 * Olimiesma saluda a la sala
<NePtUnO> buenas
<successus> salud
<vitimiti> hi o/
<successus> hi vitimiti
<vitimiti> \o
<successus> que tal
<vitimiti> benne
<vitimiti> estoy haciendo un script para un vademecum
<successus> algo plan pastebin?
<successus> para buscar palabras?
<vitimiti> sí, con interfaz Tk
<vitimiti> por el momento descarga la base de datos de la página del ministerio de sanidad español y la descomprime
<vitimiti> estoy a ver si alguien me dice si hay una función para hacer una barra de progreso para la extracción, que queda más bonito, igual que hay una para la descarga
<vitimiti> pero para mí que hay que esperar a más tarde
<successus> :P
<successus> cuando lo tengas me lo enseñas vipintruder
<successus> vitimiti, *
<vitimiti> successus, lo haré
<amed> se que la siguiente pregunta no va en este foro, pero igual quiero hacerla
<amed> ¿cuál les gusta más gentoo o arch y cual creen que sea más rápida?
<mimecar> pasa al canal de offtopic #ubuntu-es-cafe
<amed> gracias
<amed> ¿ya está la alpha de 14.04 ?
<MrTulias> sip http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/182821
<erAbuelo> buenas
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2014-12-29
<nmvs> algun canal que recomienden sobre kali o backtrack
<nmvs> ??
<eynar> quien me puede ayudar
<eynar> necesito dejar la barra superior igual como cuando instale xubuntu
<eynar> no se como hacerlo}
<eynar> he buscado pero solo sale para ubuntu
<eynar> no para xubuntu
<Pianist35> Buenas
<Pianist35> tengo una duda! me puede ayudar por favor?
<Pianist35> es con ubuntu studio
<Pianist35> cual es la mejor distro de las versiones de ubuntu! para apps en android
<erAbuelo> buenas tardes
<Guest60631> hola
<Guest60631>  ayuda
<Guest60631> como recpero mi misica
<Guest60631> que esta en un disco en ntfs
<Guest60631>  pero no se monta pero gparter si aparesece con un error
<GridCube> debe ser porque se desmonto mal desde windows
<GridCube> levantalo en una maquina con windows y pasale el chkdsk
<Guest60631>  si pero entroo en wimdos
<Guest60631> aparece pero no lo deja abriri
<Guest60631>  g parter tiene una opcion de verificar
<Guest60631>  es recomendable usarla
<Guest60631> dise que se pueden perder datos
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> usa la de windows
<GridCube> si windows no puede abrir el ntfs, ni modo de que lo haga linux
<GridCube> de ultima sin embargo podes usar testdisk
<Guest60631> :(
<forces> quizas los archivos estan corrompidos
<GridCube> pero requiere de tiempo para aprender a usarlo
<GridCube> !testdisk
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'testdisk'.
<GridCube> !photorec
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'photorec'.
<GridCube> changos kubot
<GridCube> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Paso_A_Paso
<GridCube> Guest60631: ^
<Guest60631>  hago loquese se pueda
<Guest60631> hay años de coleccion de musica en el disco
<Guest60631> :(
<GridCube> Guest60631: pues buena suerte con eso
<Guest60631> con windows seria mejor?
<Guest60631>  y como hago
<pianist35> hola buenas tardes
<leocmpro> hola a todos, tengo un problema con unos auriculares USB con micrófono, mi ubuntu 14.04 no reconoce el microfóno, probando un poco logré hacer que funcionara el audio de los auriculares con pavucontrol, pero el micrófono aún no funciona, ¿alguień prodría ayudarme?
<zoroastro> ni idea, al menos yo...
<everbill> Yo me sumo a la ignorancia del hecho
<pat0n> holaaaa una necesito realizar una consulta sobre como reintalar grub despues de haber instalado windows 7
<pat0n> kien puede ayudar
<blackangelpr> pat0n, http://www.guia-ubuntu.com/index.php/Recuperar_GRUB
<pat0n> lo que pasa es que tengo problema al montar el diretorio raiz de la particion de linux
<pat0n> ma da un error desde el live cd que es dispositivo solo es de lectura
<pat0n> despues doy chmod -Rf 777 /mnt
<pat0n> pero no logro cambiarle los permisos
<blackangelpr> pat0n sigue los pasos de esta pagina https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery  en ningun lado muestra que tienes que -Rf 777 blablaa
#ubuntu-es 2014-12-30
<blackangelpr> #ubuntu-cn
<AndIrc__> hi
<x-Tux> hola que tal? quería cambiar de escritorio, ya que me canse un poco de KDE y su lenta y pesada respuesta en la apertura de aplicaciones... Por lo menos hasta que pueda cambiar la PC
<x-Tux> estoy entre XFCE y MATE, que escritorio me recomiendan?
<Artemis3> x-Tux lxqt :3
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<wicope> felices fiestas. ¿alguna herramienta para construir la tabla de particiones de un HDD?
 * merrick  B.días 
<Guest24250> hola a todos
<Guest24250> alguien sabe si se puede parar el proceso de formateo de DBAN una ves que inicio
<Guest24250> es que le puse que formateara un disco duro con el algoritmo de gutman pero se tarda mucho dice que en 70 horas estara listo
<Guest24250> y creo que seria mejor pararlo y formatearlo de forma normal
<blackangelpr> apaga la compu desconectalo
<Guest24250> pero si la desconecto no pasa nada?
<Guest24250> no se hecha a perder el disco o algo asi
<blackangelpr> supongo que no es tu disco principal verdad ... si es otro   dale format en cualquier ext de linux
<blackangelpr> eso que usas es para dis que "asegurar" que nadie pueda recuperar informacion lo que hace es que escribe muchos 00101010 en todo el disco una y otravez para que quede mucha basura que no se pu eda leer
<blackangelpr> por eso se tarda tanto
<blackangelpr> si piensas regalar tu hdd a otra persona quizas sea buena idea si no estas perdiendo tu tiempo
<erAbuelo> buenas tardes
<blackangelpr> saludos abuelos
<blackangelpr> :)
<Guest24250> ok entonces lo formaterre de nuevo y ya de una ves lo apagare
<Guest24250> hola
<blackangelpr> suerte
<blackangelpr> espero que no uses ese programa otravez si no es necesario XD
<successus> salud! o/
<erAbuelo> re
<BoF> buenas gente
<gellioth> Buenas tardes, conecto dos joystick identicos y ubuntu solo me reconoce uno, ¿alguna sugerencia?
<gellioth> Hola?
<gellioth> Buenas tardes, conecto dos joystick identicos y ubuntu solo me reconoce uno, ¿alguna sugerencia?
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2014-12-31
<erAbuelo> hasta mas tarde, ciao
 * merrick  B. días !?
<erAbuelo> re
<DJCHINO> hello
<erikrocha> buenos días :D
<erAbuelo> hasta el nuevo año, buena noche para todos/as
<blackangelpr> Feliz a~no nuevo a todos!
#ubuntu-es 2015-01-01
<successus> salud o/
<successus> salud y feliz 2015!!!
<Patsu> Buenos días. Acabo de instalar en mi portátil la última versión de Ubuntu, pero me falta el driver de internet (Wifi, ya que por Ethernet funciona). ¿Cómo se buscan drivers en GNU/Linux? ¿desde la web de fabricante?
<blackangelpr> puedes conectar la computadora por lan? eth ?
<blackangelpr> en el terminal pon:    lspci
<blackangelpr> para ver el modelo de wifi que tienes
<Patsu> Sí, sólo va internet por Ethernet
<Patsu> en Windows busco mi portátil y me salen todos los drivers, pero aquí no sé qué hacer...
<blackangelpr> apreta crtl +alt +t  eso te abre un terminal luego pones:           lspci
<blackangelpr> para ver cual es tu modelo del wifi
<blackangelpr> usualmente los wifi nuevos de boards de juego no los detecta en 14.04 pero si en 14.10 por tener el kernel mas nuevo
<blackangelpr> el kernel contiene los programas que corren los dispositivos basicamente :p
<blackangelpr> Patsu, estas hay ? ^^
<Patsu> Qualcomm Atheros AR9085 Wireless
<blackangelpr> un minuto permiteme verificar
<Patsu> okey
<blackangelpr> estas en ubuntu 14.04 lts supongo verdad?
<Patsu> exacto
<blackangelpr> puedes bajar este archivo y pasarlo a tu compu ?
<blackangelpr> http://www.orbit-lab.org/kernel/compat-wireless-3-stable/v3.6/compat-wireless-3.6.6-1-snpc.tar.bz2
<Patsu> Pero me gustaría saber cómo lo puedo buscar yo personalmente para hacerlo otras veces, por favor
<blackangelpr> si no teneis mucho conosimiento puede ser algo complicado pero la mejor forma espreguntando :p en foros o aqui en IRC
<blackangelpr> http://askubuntu.com/questions/215498/how-to-install-qualcomm-atheros-ar9565-wireless-drivers
<blackangelpr> cada vez que sacan una vercion nueva del Kernel se le anade soporte a mas dispositivos
<blackangelpr> muchas veces los problemas con los wifi es que son muy nuevos o la compania se ha puesto muy ingeniosa XD
<Patsu> Vale, muchas gracias!! ¿Pero en serio que no hay nada oficial que proporcione dichos drivers? No me lo esperaba xd
<blackangelpr> linux no usa drivers como los conoces en windows :)
<blackangelpr> basicamente todo funciona
<blackangelpr> pero si hay algunos problemas con los wifi nuevos en algunos casos puedes comprar uno usb barato mientras tanto
<blackangelpr> si no te funciona
<blackangelpr> :p
<Patsu> mm vale, y en teoría los "oficiales", por decirlo de alguna manera, se podrían descargar de http://wireless.kernel.org  , no?
<Patsu> es que estoy leyéndome el readme
<blackangelpr> pues el problema co instalar tu el kernel es que puedes romper otra cosa puedes instalar la ultima vercion de ubuntu 14.10 que esta en desarollo y tendras basicamente lo ultimo
<blackangelpr> pero no es una vercion LTS
<blackangelpr> osea que cada rato vas a tener que seguir moviendote hacia otra mas nueva  y te va a dar mucho que descargar y puede ser que rompan algo pues no es la "estable" :P
<blackangelpr> dejame preguntar en el canal principal en ingles
<Patsu> vale
<Patsu> Abro la consola e introduzco "make" (tal cual dice el el readme) en el directorio correspondiente y sale: "./compat/scripts/gen-compat-config.sh: Permission denied" Error 126. y estoy en el terminal con permisos de root
<blackangelpr> sudo make
<blackangelpr> luego te va a pedir el codigo secreto
<Patsu> He hecho "sudo bash" y "make"
<blackangelpr> deja buscar las instrucciones esas un segundo XD
<blackangelpr> luego que le distes: sudo make
<blackangelpr> que paso?
<Patsu> ./compat/scripts/gen-compat-config.sh: Permission denied" Error 126
<blackangelpr> con sudo??
<Patsu> Sí
<Patsu> Lo he pasado al portátil por USB desde un Windows, no sé si influirá en algo (no que yo sepa)
<blackangelpr> descomprimistes el archivo primero?
<blackangelpr> ok
<blackangelpr> lo pasastes al archivo de descargas ?
<Patsu> claro, gráficamente
<blackangelpr> ok y extraistes ?
<blackangelpr> si no vamos hacerlo paso a paso en el terminal :p
<truenher0> buenas, como conecto ssh a traves de internet, porque siempre lo he hecho en red local
<Patsu> pues un directorio
<blackangelpr> ok
<Patsu> llamado compat-wireless-3.6.6-1-snpc
<blackangelpr> exacto en el terminal tienes que estar dentro de el
<blackangelpr> pones:   cd Descargas
<blackangelpr>  y apretas enter
<blackangelpr> luego cd compat-wireless-3.6.6-1-snpc
<blackangelpr> enter
<blackangelpr> hay pones: make bt        o          si sale error pones:  sudo make bt
<blackangelpr> sudo make btinstall
<blackangelpr> y  "restart" a la compu  perdon  no uso el sistema en espa~nol no me se todos los terminos :(  verguenza para mi
<Patsu> jeje no te preocupes :)
<Patsu> lo he vuelto a descomprimir y ahora sí me deja, pero me da errores
<Patsu> errores de programación (me da errores como si estuviera mal programado el código en C, structs y demás)
<blackangelpr> :(
<blackangelpr> es mas facil comprarte uno usb XD  por a hora
<blackangelpr> hhaha perdon :P
<blackangelpr> no se que hacer entonces ^^
<Patsu> bueno, gracias de todas formas :)
<blackangelpr> suerte aun sigo preguntando en el canal de ingles haber si tienes suerte :)
<erAbuelo> buenas noches
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<erAbuelo> os dejo, mañana mas
#ubuntu-es 2015-01-02
<DJCHINO> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
 * merrick  B. días.
<successus> salud o/
<everbill> canal para puppy linux en español
<lancelott64> alguien ha logrado poner a funcioanr "revelation password manager" en el panel de ubuntu??..gracias
<everbill> saludos humanos
<lancelott64> hola everbill
<everbill> que tal les va el año nuevo?
<lancelott64> me lees?
<everbill> claro
<everbill> te leo
<everbill> eres la evolucion de lancelott32
<everbill> por lo menso se que no estas corriendo msdos en tu cerebro de 64 bits xD
<lancelott64> xD
<everbill> lacencelott64 has tenido que lidiar con el virus sality?
<everbill> si, suena ironico hablar de virus de windows en un canal de linux
<lancelott64> no, tienes problemas?
<lancelott64> hehe si
<everbill> uuuff
<everbill> tengo una infeccion en masa
<everbill> con este virus
<everbill> en varias compañias
<everbill> lo quito con el salitykiller de karspersky
<everbill> pero el virus parece el fenix
<everbill> porque vuelve y renace de sus cenizas
<everbill> estoy entrando en una etapa de convulcion....
<lancelott64> donde estás? que pais?
<everbill> republica dominicana
<Tiffon> nas
<NePtUnO> ¿Alguien de aquí está usando SETI@home y me puede decir como puedo poner los gráficos de salvapantallas en el Xubuntu 14.04?
<NePtUnO> he instalado el screensaver que en esta versión ha sido eliminada pero no consigo que se vean los gráficos de salvapantallas y no se si me falta algo.
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<DJCHINO> aquí nadie habla
<blackangelpr> todo  bien DJCHINO ?
<blackangelpr> :)
<DJCHINO> bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla bla
<blackangelpr> XD
<blackangelpr> DJCHINO, ni shi zhun guo ren ma?
<DJCHINO> oooo por fin ya yebo 2 días aquí y ahora hablan
<blackangelpr> bueno entendistes lo que te pregunte ?
<blackangelpr> tu nick es DJCHINO  XD
<DJCHINO> pense que se le comieron los dedos
<DJCHINO> y no podían escribir
<DJCHINO> y no entendí nada de la pregunta esa
<blackangelpr> jeje te pregunte en pinyin si eras de china... bueno y lo otro este canal es de soporte por eso es que basicamente nadie habla yo antes me quejaba de lo mismo tambien asi que a hora intento entrar cuando puedo para ayudar
<blackangelpr> hay que ayudarse
<blackangelpr> y mas que somos hispano hablantes
<DJCHINO> mmmmm que bueno
<DJCHINO> :-D
<blackangelpr> :)
<DJCHINO> y los demás no hablan
<blackangelpr> la verdad rara la vez pero si haces una pregunta  algunos al rato intentan ayudar XD
<DJCHINO> mmmm
<DJCHINO> en tonces se les comieron los de dos fritos
<nevopross> Hola a todos
<DJCHINO> hola aaaaaa todos los ubuntueros de este canal
#ubuntu-es 2015-01-03
<DJCHINO> http://www.google.co.ve/imgres?imgurl=http%3A%2F%2Fimagenes-chistosas.com.mx%2Fwp-content%2Fuploads%2F2014%2F07%2Fimagenes-chistosas-7.jpg&imgrefurl=http%3A%2F%2Fbusaca.com%2Fsearch%2Fimages%26search%3Dimagenes%2520chistosas%26type%3Dimages&h=595&w=692&tbnid=cUhn6V0AlAHeoM%3A&zoom=1&docid=1S6_TXbgKx02nM&ei=CjGnVIKZEIalgwSlw4CQAg&tbm=isch&iact=rc&uact=3&dur=1359&page=1&start=0&ndsp=10&ved=0CCEQMygFMAU
<josejosemsn> hola
<blackangelpr> saludos josejosemsn
<josejosemsn> hola blackangelpr
<josejosemsn> necesito ayuda
<blackangelpr> pregunta
<josejosemsn> xchat al minimizarlo en la bandeja del sistema no se muestra y desaparace...Solución?
<blackangelpr> usas ubuntu supongo ?
<josejosemsn> 14.04LTS
<josejosemsn> en linux mint no pasa esto
<blackangelpr> y instalastes xchat por ubuntu software center
<blackangelpr> a mi no me pasa XD
<josejosemsn> afirmativo
<blackangelpr> ok un minuto
<blackangelpr> okay
<blackangelpr> verifica lo siguiente
<josejosemsn> adelante...
<blackangelpr> abre las preferencias de xchat luego bajo Chat -> Alertas - >  que este marcado  "enable  system tray icon"     icono de bandeja del sistema o algo asi en espanol :p
<josejosemsn> lo está, pero nada
<josejosemsn> lo intentaré con dconf
<blackangelpr> tambien me dejas saber estoy investigando
<josejosemsn> ok
<blackangelpr> intenta esto:  sudo apt-get install libappindicator1
<josejosemsn> libappindicator1 ya está en su versión más reciente.
<blackangelpr> daje preguntar en el canal de ingles
<josejosemsn> esto es: http://askubuntu.com/questions/449751/system-tray-icons-and-dconf-editor-in-14-04
<blackangelpr> si lo habia visto pero no me gusta decirle a las personas que instalen ppa's XD debe haber otra forma
<blackangelpr> pero como tu quieras :)
<josejosemsn> pregunta por favor, I do not speak English, thanks
<blackangelpr> ok
<blackangelpr> ya pregunte deja que contesten
<josejosemsn> ok
<blackangelpr> dos cosas me dijeron que xchat esta viejo y no le han puesto al dia el codigo y recomiendan hexchat  que esta al dia
<blackangelpr> y lo otro es que quites de las o pciones "minimize to tray"
<josejosemsn> ok, muchisimas gracias blackangelpr
<blackangelpr> de nada exito
<josejosemsn> desconecto
<josejosemsn1> hola de nuevo
<blackangelpr> saludos
<blackangelpr> estas en hexchat ?
<josejosemsn1> lo estoy probando
<blackangelpr> bien supuestamente es xchat pero mejorado yo voy a entrar por hexchat   haber si salgo de este codigo viejo ehehhe
<blackangelpr> regreso
<blackangelpr> :p
<josejosemsn1> este tampoco se minimiza en la bandeja del sistema :(
<blackangelpr> puedes re instalar unity desktop?
<blackangelpr> quizas se le quite
<josejosemsn1> creo que he tenido el mismo problema con otra aplicación hace ya tiempo y no encontré solución
<josejosemsn1> pero bueno, no es problema :)
<blackangelpr> sudo apt-get check
<blackangelpr> sudo apt-get install -f   para reparar las dependencias :(  que mala suerte :(
<josejosemsn1> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop???
<NePtUnO> hasta mañana! me largo a sobar sin que nadie haya respondido mi pregunta! o/
<blackangelpr> si
<josejosemsn1> este es el comando para reinstalar
<josejosemsn1> hasta mañana
<blackangelpr> cuando desintale xchat tambie saco un plugin puede ser que no tubieras eso pero es muy extrano
<blackangelpr> tu le distes upgrade a 14.04 de 12.04 ?
<josejosemsn1> no
<blackangelpr> wow :(
<blackangelpr> no se :(
<josejosemsn1> lo instalè de cero
<NePtUnO> yo te recomiendo mas kvirc en vez de xchat...a mi al menos me parece mas vistoso
<josejosemsn1> ok NePtUnO
<NePtUnO> es el que yo uso y cero problemas
<josejosemsn1> yo tambien me voy a dormir. Hasta mañana.
<blackangelpr> bien se cuidan
<edinjogt> hola, alguien aca sabe cómo sulucionar el apgado de Ubuntu 14.10, cuando apago el equipo, aparece la pantalla de Ubuntu apagando, pero nunca termina de apagarse
<edinjogt> gracias
<Abr1l> buenas :)
<successus> salud o/
<carvajal> hola
<amaury-san_> bodhi
<amaury-san_> join #bodhi
<pelufo> join #pyar
<MrTulias> Buenas. Me he cargado la conexión en ubuntu 12.04, aunque no tengo claro cómo. En el indicador de redes me dice que estoy conectado, pero no tengo acceso ni al router
<MrTulias> ¿Que debería mirar?
<Galico> MrTulias: en que red estas? En qué red está tu router?
<MrTulias> para entrar al router voy a 192.168.1.1
<MrTulias> tanto la cbleada como la inalámbrica me pone conectado, pero no va
<MrTulias> *cableada
<MrTulias> No es cosa del router, aquí en xubuntu 14.04 va bien
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<Galico> te responde a ping? Si es asi, después probando con un navegador de entrar, no funciona?
<Galico> si te responde a ping el router, la salida a internet te responde? Por ejemplo, haciendo ping a 8.8.8.8?
#ubuntu-es 2015-01-04
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<successus> salud o/
 * merrick  Buenas...
<Cradam> hola
<kr1pter_unix> hola a todos
<kr1pter_unix> alguien sabe de algun tuto que este bn explicado de como desinstalar unity en ubuntu 14.04 y poerlo con panel normal ya que este lo siento muy lento
<kr1pter_unix> y encontre uno pero al seguir el tuto me dejo todo en blanco no podia ver ni paneles ni nada y ninguna ventana por lo cual decidi reinstaalr el sistema
<kr1pter_unix> pero nose porque las distros las acen tan lentas ahora
<kr1pter_unix> antes estaba de lujo
<kr1pter_unix> y pues nose si alguien sepa como eliminar unity y poner como antes estaba o ya en su caso optimizar ubuntu 14.04
<iTnk> kr1pter_unix: hola tedrias que probar e instalar "mate" que es un fork del viejo gnome2
<kr1pter_unix> ok
<kr1pter_unix> y si es estable o algo asi es que quiero poner los efectos de compiz y todo lo mejor de ubuntu pero sin unty no por otra cosas sino por lento e inestable
<kr1pter_unix> es que segui este tuto pero medio muchos errores ademas de no estar bien explicado
<kr1pter_unix> http://www.elblogderigo.info/2014/01/08/desinstalar-unity-e-instalar-gnome-classic/
#ubuntu-es 2016-01-04
<mapps> morning
<uruk7> hola alguien sabe como puedo actualizar-mejorar los contenidos de dmidecode pòrque en la -t 17 me deberia aparecer en type DDR3 i me pone other
<WiPinDon> saludos
<successus> salud o/
<salapin_> Buenas noches
<salapin_>  sigo teniendo el problema de audio en mi laptop y no se que hacer para resolverlo, he estado fuera unos dias y no he podido toquitear...
<salapin_> el problema es que se escucha ruido en la hda intel (realtek alc 255)
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<AcE-Beta> hola
#ubuntu-es 2016-01-05
<Ocsi> revolucion avanza imparable!
<Yukiteru> ??
<German> hola
<German> es la primera vez que uso esto
<mimecar> hola
<German> hola, es mi primer dia con ubuntu
<German> tengo una duda
<German> me puedes ayudar
<mimecar> di
<German> mira, trate de instalar gnome desd el terminal, segui unos pasos, luego reinicie
<German> pero sigue todo igual
<German> no hay cambio
<mimecar> Ubuntu viene de serie con Gnome
<German> cuando ejecute los comando se descargo e instalo muchas cosas
<mimecar> pon el enlace a la documentación que estás siguiendo
<mimecar> ¿quieres usar gnome-shell en lugar de Unity?
<German> http://amartizando.blogspot.com.es/2015/08/gnome-316-en-ubuntu-1410-1404.html?showComment=1452027816223#c5055120824819518833
<German> pense que luego de instalar ubuntu tenia que instalar kde o gnome
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu estás usando?
<German> 14.04
<mimecar> Ubuntu viene con Gnome + Unity
<German> perdon por tanta pregunta
<mimecar> ¿usas esa versión por alguna razón?
<German> la que habia para bajar en la pagina de ubuntu
<mimecar> hay versiones más recientes
<mimecar> cuando metes el usuario para iniciar sesión
<mimecar> ¿seleccionas el escritorio en las opciones de menú?
<German> me pide mi contraseña y luego se abre
<mimecar> cuando selecciones el usuario
<German> no seleciono nada
<German> dime
<mimecar> podrás elegir el escritorio que se usará
<German> vale,,,voy a reiniciar y vuelvo
<German> y lo que instale antes se queda ya en mi disco?
<mimecar> sí
<mimecar> si estás empezando no tendrías que instalar repositorios externos
<mimecar> aprende primero a usar el sistema
<German> en eso estoy tratando de ver como funciona esto,,
<German> puse en el google como instalar el gnome y llegue a esa pagina que puse antes
<German> no veo nada oficial por ningn lado
<German> no se por donde tirar
<German> hasta que vi esto del chat
<mimecar> ya, pero Gnome está instalado de serie
<German> yo no lo sabia
<German> bueno voy a reiniciar
<German> muchas gracias
<mimecar> sólo tienes que cerrar la sesión
<German> ok
<German> mimecar
<German> ya estoy aqui
<mimecar> ya te veo
<German> no me deja seleccionar nada
<German> solo poner una conttraseña
<mimecar> alguno de los botones de la pantalla de selección del login te tiene que dejar configurar
<German> solo me aparece un cuadro donde poner la contraseña
<mimecar> no tengo ahora esa versión de Ubuntu instalada para ver dónde está el control
<German> cual es la ultima version?
<German> puedo actualizar esta?
<mimecar> 15.10
<German> o tengo que desintalar y empezar de cero
<mimecar> sigue con la estas mientras aprendes a usarla
<German> vale
<mimecar> tengo que desconectar ya
<mimecar> si tienes dudas pregunta al canal
<mimecar> y alguien contestará
<German> ok,,,muchas gracias
#ubuntu-es 2016-01-06
<successus> salud o/
<DELLtra> nas o/
#ubuntu-es 2016-01-07
<infamaus> hola todos
<chapo> alguien ha probado el airprobe con gnuradio en el ubuntu 14.04
<MrTulias> Buenas. Quiero configurar un ratón con botones adicionales y googleando aparece varias veces el programa btnx, pero no aparece en el CS ni en synaptic... ¿Se ha cambiado por algún otro o algo?
<MrTulias> También aparece xinput (este sí lo tengo instalado), pero leyendo el man no me aclaro del todo cómo configurarlo
<Octubre2> saludos
<Octubre2> estoy viendo un vídeo online y me gustas su música, pero no sé como conseguir el audio...
<Octubre2> sé como hacerlo si fuera un video de youtube, en esos casos uso el programa youtube-dl
<Octubre2> pero no se trata d un video de youtube, asi que no se como hacerlo...
<mimecar> descarga el vídeo con firefox y después saca el audio con ffmpeg
<Octubre2> como lo descargo? no hay dicha opción
<Octubre2> estará en la carpeta temporal o algo asi tal vez? voy a ver..
<mimecar> firefox tiene extensiones para descargar vídeos
<Octubre2> tambien he probado el Shazam de android y no lo encuentra
<mimecar> descarga el vídeo con una extensión de firefocx
<Octubre2> estoy buscando extensiones
<Octubre2> por el momento solo encuentro programas para Youtube o VK
<Octubre2> pero yo no estoy en ninguno d estos
<mimecar> las extensiones de ese tipo suelen estar preparadas para youtube
<Octubre2> el video q quiero no es d youtube
<Octubre2> es de flowplayer
<mimecar> de esa web me parece que va a ser un poco complicado
<Octubre2> el vídeo en cuestión es ese http://goo.gl/AEN72b solo quiero la música
<mimecar> ese enlace no funciona
<ivedci891> Octubre2: abrilo con audacity
<Octubre2> ya veo :S
<ivedci891> exportá....
<Octubre2> ivedci891, pero es online el video, yo no lo tengo
<mimecar> y por el tipo de web seguramente estará protegido
<ivedci891> descargalo con downloadhelper de firefox
<Octubre2> a lo mejor google no deja acortar la url porque es una web para adultos, aunque ese video en concreto no lo sea
<Octubre2> asi que ahora q lo pienso mejor no compartirlo :S xd
<mimecar> el canal tiene registros públicos
<Octubre2>  Video DownloadHelper 5.4.2
<Octubre2> me lo acabo d descargar
<Octubre2> a q te refieres mimecar ?
<mimecar> que todo lo que escribas aquí luego se puede leer con cualquier navegador
<ivedci891> yo no lo puedo ni abrir, buenos aires, argentina
<Octubre2> vale mimecar pero ya te digo que el video en concreto no lo es... yo no hago eso ... xd (que quede registrado xd)
<ivedci891> graba el escritorio jaja
<Octubre2> jaja ivedci891
<Octubre2> o ya de paso grabo el sonido con el movil xd
<Octubre2> ah pues creo que el Downloader helper esta funcionando :o
<Octubre2> me esta descargando un .flv
<Octubre2> bueno pues gracias ivedci891 mimecar_
<Octubre2> hasta la vista
<ivedci891> si alguna vez te pasa que ni dwhelper funciona, y necesitas el audio si o si, arecord -f cd > archivosonido.wav
<ivedci891> en terminal...  abriendo pavucontrol seleccionas en la pestaña de grabacion la entrada de "monitor de audio interno..."
<successus> saludo/
<successus> salud o/
<successus> salud,hasta otro rato o/
<javier_> hola!
<Abr1l> hola
<javier_> No quiero molestar abril, acabo de instalar xubuntu en mi pc y estoy probando cositas. Me gusta este servicio en linea. ¿Es para cualquier tipo de consultas?
#ubuntu-es 2016-01-08
<successus> salud o/
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<German> hola buenas noches
<German> una pregunta
<German> instale ubuntu y vienen con un monton de programas instalados
<German> hay alguna forma de ver esos programas como hacemos en windows
<German> que uno le da a inicio y se ven todos
<German> si voy a software y actualizaciones los puedo ver pero tiene que existir otra forma no?
<boira> ubuntu tiene un gestor de paquetes instalados
<boira> German, tienes synaptic por ejemplo
<German> voy a buscarlo
<boira> synaptic package manager
<boira> German, sino lo tienes instalado-> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<German> si pero eso es un gestor de paquetes
<boira> si
<boira> ahhh
<German> yo lo que quiero es entrar en ubuntu y ver que programas ya tengo instalados
<boira> perdona
<boira> vale como en el menu inicio de windows
<boira> eso no existe en ubuntu
<German> como haces en windows que le das click en inicio y se ve todo
<boira> como tal
<German> clarooo
<German> porque aca esta todo oculto
<boira> lo que tienes que hacer es ir al buscador
<German> es mi segundo dia de linux
<German> perdon
<boira> y no hay otra forma
<German> y si instalao el kde
<German> se vera algo mas
<boira> en kde si
<German> ubuntu 14 viene con unity tengo entendido
<boira> tienes kubuntu que viene con kde
<boira> ubuntu viene con unity si
<boira> pero puedes instalar kde
<boira> de todas formas
<German> ya instale ubuntu,,,voy a ver de descargar el kde
<German> el paso de windows a linux es un shockk
<boira> no es dificil
<boira> despues de instalar kde
<debsan> German, igual deberia existir una manera de ver las aplicaciones instaladas.
<boira> solo tiene que canviar el gestor de escritorio en el inicio
<boira> y ya esta
<boira> debsan, si deberia existir
<boira> existe?
<German> entonces instalo kde y luego tengo que desactivar unity
<boira> no no
<boira> unity dejalo tal cual
<German> vale
<boira> lo que tienes que hacer
<boira> es en el inicio de sesion
<boira> cuando seleccionas el usuario y pones password si tiene
<German> si
<boira> ahi puedes seleccionar el gestor de escritorio
<German> si eso me dijo un amigo tambien,,,pero a mi solo me aparece lo del passwd
<boira> cuando instales kde
<German> a vale
<boira> porque ahora solo tienes unity
<German> tu dices luego
<German> ok
<boira> y como solo tienes ese no sale la opcion de canviar
<boira> *cambiar
<German> voy a intentarlo
<German> muchas gracias
<boira> German,
<boira> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<debsan> http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/files/posts/internet.png <<- algo asi. No se si es una version vieja
<boira> eso te instalará todo
<German> boira,,
<German> me meti en el centro de soft de ubuntu pongo Kde buscar y aparecen programas pequeñños pero no veo uno que ponga escritorio
<boira> no uses el centro de soft
<boira> es mas facil desde consola
<German> vale
<boira> ctrl + alt + t
<German> si si
<boira> te abre un terminal
<boira> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<German> pero eso es kubuntu?
<boira> te instalará todas las dependencias necesarias
<boira> kubuntu es ubuntu con kde
<boira> o tiene importancia
<boira> puedes instalarlo pelao
<German> vale si pongo eso,,,ya se me instala el kde ?
<boira> si
<boira> solo kde
<German> ok
<boira> se recomienda ese paquete siempre
<German> 700 megas
<boira> y siempre podras borrarlo si quieres
<boira> kde pesa mucho German
<German> esta descargando
<boira> por eso la mayoria usa unity
<boira> o algun otro mas "light"
<boira> como xfce
<German> tengo 4g de ram,,,,
<boira> buff
<German> lo correra bien?
<boira> yo usaria unity
<boira> lo correra, bien no lo se
<boira> hace tiempo que no uso kde
<boira> pero lo q si es seguro es que es muy pesado
<German> bueno,,,luego te lo dire
<boira> y te chupara mucha memoria
<German> lo del terminal si mola mucho
<boira> si
<German> desde ahi se puede hacer muchas cosas
<boira> no tiene que dar apuro
<boira> las cosas son mas faciles desde terminal
<boira> pero viniendo de windows
<boira> puede dar reparo al principio
<German> claro,,,,echo de menos ver los iconos y esas cosas
<boira> si no te va bien
<boira> siempre puedes desinstalarlo
<boira> usando:
<boira> sudo apt-get autoremove kubuntu-desktop
<German> ok,,lo apunto
<boira> eso te borraria todo lo que instalo
<mimecar> cuidado con desinstalar los paquetes -desktop
<boira> mimecar, porque?
<mimecar> como desinstales algún paquete crítico te puedes quedar sin sistema
<mimecar> si no lees lo que va a borrar
<boira> pero en teoria
<boira> el autoremove instala solo aquellos paquetes o dependencias
<boira> que uso al instalarlo no?
<boira> perdon desinstala*
<mimecar> autoremove quita los paquetes que se pusieron en algún momento y ahora no hay nadie que los necesite
<boira> ok
<mimecar> y no necesita que le digas un paquete
<boira> y segun tu cual seria la mejor opcion para desinstalar un paquete?
<German> pude cambiar el fondo de pantalla pero no encuentro lo del protector de poantalla
<boira> por ejemplo en el caso de kubuntu-desktop
<German> unity no tiene de eso no?
<mimecar> para un paquete normal "remove" pero sabiendo lo que vas a hacer
<mimecar> ¿para que quieres desinstalar ese metapaquete?
<boira> yo no quiero
<boira> se lo decia a German
<German> me esta ayudando a mi
<boira> por si queria eliminar lo que habia instalado
<mimecar> si has instalado un metapaquete como kubuntu-desktop
<mimecar> no es tan simple como usar apt-get remove
<boira> mimecar
<boira> el quiere instalar kde en ubuntu
<boira> cual es la mejor opcion?
<mimecar> si quieres usarlo al 100%, instalar kubuntu-desktop
<boira> aha
<mimecar> o haber instalado de serie kubuntu
<boira> si eso es lo que le dije
<boira> pero el solo quiere ver como es
<German> ahora mismo esta instalando el KDE
<mimecar> entonces que descargue un live usb de Kubuntu
<boira> jajaja
<German> ya es tarde,,,,
<mimecar> no instales kubuntu-desktop con todo lo que lleva sólo por probar
<mimecar> German, estás instalando o descargando¿?
<boira> mimecar, con 4 gb le ira bien kde?
<German> instalando,,,,sudo install
<mimecar> le debería ir bien
<boira> hace tiempo que no lo uso
<mimecar> German, ahora tendrás en el mismo ordenador Ubuntu con todas sus aplicaciones
<mimecar> y KDE con todas sus aplicaciones
<German> es mi segundo dia de linux,,,no hay problema porque es un ordenador que arme para esto
<German> para aprender
<boira> entonces no pasa nada German
<boira> ademas de los errores se aprende
<boira> y no deberias tener probleas
<German> boira ya termino de instalar,,,,voy a reiniciar y cuando pongo el passw veo si aparece la oopcion d eotro escritorio
<boira> si te gusta kde German
<boira> deberia hacer lo que te dijimos
<German> ahora vuelvo
<boira> bajarte la iso de Kubuntu
<boira> e instalartelo
<boira> muerte subita
<boira> xD
#ubuntu-es 2016-01-09
<boira> hola
<boira> alguien sabe como puedo poner por defecto un keymap_
<boira> he puesto xfce4
<boira> y el teclado es el ingles
<boira> quiero el espanol
<successus> salud o/
<mimecar> buenas tardes...
<German> hola
<mimecar> hola
<German> mimecar
<German> ayer hable contigo
<German> creo
<mimecar> seguramente
#ubuntu-es 2016-01-10
<SonikkuAmerica> !pm | Chullachaky
<kubot> Chullachaky: Por favor haz tus preguntas en el canal para que otros puedan ayudarte; beneficiarse de tus preguntas y asegurarse de que no recibes "ayuda" peligrosa. Ten en cuenta que muchos consideran de mala educacion que se les haga privado sin preguntar primero.
<Chullachaky> me pueden indicar una herramienta de red
<Chullachaky> que monitore la red
<Chullachaky> pero ...
<Chullachaky> cuando detecte los equipos dentro la red
<Chullachaky> yo desde mi terminal
<Chullachaky> pueda reiniciar
<Chullachaky> los otros equipos
<Chullachaky> no se si me dejo entender
<Chullachaky> Alguien uso la herramienta KontrolPack
<Guest84733> hola buenas noches
<Guest84733> acabo deinstalar ubuntu mate y tenia un par de dudas que quizas podrian ayudarme a resolver
<M4ca> Tengo una pregunta... sobre el gestor de correo como Thunderbird. ¿Es realmente seguro usarlo? es que, pregunto esto porque cuando configuro el servidor de salida, en el modo de autenticación, señalo que debe estar en SSL, pero la contraseña es en texto plano (Plain Text)... suena como contradictorio esto...
<Chullachaky> con thunderbird
<Chullachaky> tube un problema bien grande
<Chullachaky> porque no podia registrar mi cuenta de gmail
<Chullachaky> salia usuario o contraseña mala
<M4ca> en gmail creo que es que además tienes que ir a configuración de google para permitir correos imap, de lo contrario los servidores deniegan por motivos de seguridad
<M4ca> .... cosas del malo...
<Chullachaky> si tengo configuraqdo
<Chullachaky> mi gmail
<Chullachaky> para eso
<Chullachaky> porq asi mismo lo tengo configurado en outlook
<Chullachaky> y no me pasa eso
<Chullachaky> me puse a postear
<Chullachaky> y a varios le sucede lo mismo
<Chullachaky> pero no hay solucion
<Chullachaky> en los post q lei
<M4ca> mmm, voy a probar... con outlook me funciona bien sin problemas. Probaré con gmail a ver si da errores
<M4ca> cierto
<theblackdragon_> hola
<theblackdragon_> hay alguien
<mimecar> theblackdragon_, haciendo otras cosa si
<uruk> hola alguien me puede ayudar con un problema de virtualbox
<uruk> ?
<mimecar> pregunta y si alguien lo sabe ayudará
<guampa> !alguien
<kubot> Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<uruk> virtualbox utiliza una la extension pack 4.3.34 que en teoria debe servir para detectar dispositivos, usb , impresoras ... lo tengo instalado pero cuando inicio la makina virtual no me detecta los dispositivos,
<guampa> supongo que tenes que redirigir desde el host los dispositivos USB que quieras que el huesped vea
<uruk> es posible que necesite iniciar virtualbox como superusuario para que me detecte los dispositivos?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> virtualbox en principio necesita dkms y poco más
<uruk> estoy buscando por san google y no encuentro como dirigir mi scaner
<uruk> a una makina virtual
<mimecar> ¿has instalado las guest addition?
<uruk> si
<uruk> pero eso me sirve para
<uruk> directorios comunes
<mimecar> ¿aparece el escáner en el listado de dispositivos que detecta virtualbox?
<guampa> en la config del VM, en la pestaña USB, vas al boton +
<uruk> no
<guampa> ah, y habilita las casillas "habilitar controlador USB" y EHCI en esa misma pestaña
<guampa> luego el +, agregas el dispositivo, y vas a la config del dispositivo que agregaste ahi mismo
<guampa> en esa config selecciona abajo en el dialogo "Remoto -> Si"
<guampa> ahi inicias el VM y tendria que aparecer
<uruk> guampa antes de meter usb mas me hace crear un filtro de usb
<guampa> de acuerdo al primer resultado que tiro san google -> http://www.arvydas.co.uk/2011/02/forwarding-usb-devices-on-oracle-virtualbox/
<uruk> de todas maneras eso ya lo hice guampa
<uruk> no me deja añadir un usb+
<guampa> que mensaje tira?
<uruk> ya esta creado el disco virtual vdi
<uruk> he ya esta instalado el sistema operativo
<uruk> me voy a configuracion->usb-> habilito controlador usb
<guampa> con la maquina apagada eh
<uruk> jajaj claro
<uruk> habilito controlador usb 2.0 (EHCI)
<uruk> i luego hay un campo con filtros de usb
<guampa> ahi agregar
<uruk> solo me deja agregar filtros
<guampa> y eso es lo que hay que hacer
<uruk> que no puedo agregar filtro desde dispositivo
<uruk> a ver inicio
<uruk> aunque tengo agregado el filtro no me detecta el usb
<uruk> del scanner
<guampa> fuiste a la config del filtro y pusiste Remoto en "si" ?
<uruk> lo estoy probando
<uruk> no me detecta ni el pendrive ni el scanner
<uruk> i tendo el filtro en remoto
<guampa> entonces ni idea, lo siento. Tal vez otros puedan ayudar
<guampa> realmente no uso vbox hace años
<uruk> ok gracias por intentar
<uruk> guampa tal como pense
<guampa> que
<guampa> uruk: que paso?
<uruk> como superusuario me detecta los dispositivos
<guampa> esta bien, entonces hay que ver como dar los permisos sin ser super
<uruk> voy a probar retocando permisos
<guampa> no creo que sea necesario eso
<uruk> exacto guampa
<guampa> lo mas probable es que tengas que añadir tu usuario a algun grupo
<guampa> y el grupo va a tener los permisos habilitados en los dispositivos
<guampa> en general siempre es asi
<uruk> ok perfecto creo que al final podre , gracias guampa
<guampa> probablemente este en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/USB
<chapo> uruk agregaste el VirtualBox 5.0.12 Oracle VM VirtualBox Extension Pack??
<chapo> si es que uestas usando virtual box
<chapo> o estas en vmware?
<uruk> si ya esta, era un problema de permisos
<chapo> excelente
#ubuntu-es 2017-01-03
<x3r07yp3> Hola
<Ironic|Paul|> Acá
<Init__One_> ahora si
<Init__One_> listo
<Ironic|Paul|> Init_One: listo.
<Ironic|Paul|> sexo_escrito: Jajajajaja, ¿tenés "narratofilia"?
<MAbeeTT> buenas!
<MAbeeTT> estoy tratando de instalar ubuntu desktop y quiero definir en la instalación raid1, pero no encuentro la manera.
<MAbeeTT> Versión 16.04.1, no existe más el instalador solo texto no?
<MAbeeTT> o mejor preguntar: ¿Hay manera de definir RAID1 desde el instalador como aparece en el menú de instalacion manual de ubuntu server de la misma versión?
#ubuntu-es 2017-01-04
<Alberto1445> Hola a todos, soy nuevo en linux, algun consejo...
<MAbeeTT> Alberto1445, paciencia ante todo.
<SeNecesitanOps> Hola, ¡Buenos días! Se necesita Managers y Operadores para Fundación importante que subvenciona proyectos y canales de IRC en Freenode y StormBit. Si estás interesado(a) por favor ingresa al canal #quieroseroperador . Se requiere dominio nativo o avanzado de idioma español, y un dominio básico de inglés (como mínimo, no excluyente).
<guampa> !spam
<kubot> En #Ubuntu-es no queremos spam o propaganda de ningún tipo, sea de canales IRC, o temas relacionados con Linux. Es molesto y de mala educación.
<d37c0n> saludos
<d37c0n> Feliz año nuevo
<wilsom_> hola algun usuario de gentoo por aqui?
<wilsom_> guampa: que tal como va el año nuevo?
<wilsom_> mimecar: hola como esta
<mimecar> hola
<wilsom_> mimecar: tengo entendido que usted ha usado alguna vez gentoo o esta usando cierto?
<mimecar> hace muchos años lo usé en una máquina virtual
<wilsom_> vera tengo un grave problema y nadie es capaz de encontrar una solucion para mi , me gustaria tener mi sistema en español de españa , pero no consigo trabajar bien con mis locales , podria ayudarme por favor?
<guampa> buenas wilsom_
<mimecar> con la experiencia que tengo de gentoo, no
<wilsom_> guam
<mimecar> ¿has preguntado en el canal de gentoo?
<guampa> pa
<wilsom_> guampa: hola , aqui con un problema que se me resiste
<guampa> wilsom_: sobre gentoo podes preguntar como dice mimecar en el canal de gentoo (este es de ubuntu), o bien en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<wilsom_> si pero o nadie sabe aunque es extraño o mas bien parece que sea un problema sencillo cuando no lo es
<guampa> entiendo, igualmente este canal no da soporte a otros OS que no sean ubuntu
<guampa> si queres formula tu consulta en -cafe, y si puedo te doy una mano
<wilsom_> guampa: gracias , bueno no hara falta que formule de nuevo verdad?
<guampa> deja ver, no
<guampa> continuamos pues en ese canal
<wilsom_> guampa: ok
<unimouse> hola
<unimouse> hola buenas noches, un poco tarde?
<unimouse> yulius: k guapo tu nick
<unimouse> yo la proxima entro con RATAS UNIDAS
<unimouse> jajajaja
<unimouse> bonjour ubot
#ubuntu-es 2017-01-05
<sirix> buenas noches
<Guest55858> holaaa
<Guest55858> hola alguno tiene idea de porque mis editores de video no me trabajan?
#ubuntu-es 2017-01-06
<d37c0n> saludos gente
<lucas__> hola
<lucas__> alguien puede decirme el mejor programa para chat?
<lucas__> hace mucho usaba xchat pero vei q ya no esta
<mimecar> puedes usar hexchat
<lucas__> lo busco, mimecar
<lukitas_o> ahi esta
<lukitas_o> gracias mimecar
<mimecar> de nada
<lukitas_o> ;D
<lukitas_o> veo q es igual al xchat asi queria
<mimecar> lo usa como base
#ubuntu-es 2017-01-08
<josegonzalez> buenas noches
<shadow_hunter> hola
<shadow_hunter> alguien sabe como lograr instalar ubuntu touch generic en un movil android
<shadow_hunter> porque estopy en el bootloader, pongo el comando y no se instala
<shadow_hunter> no da ningun eror
<Guest83062> shadow_hunter: aqui estamos
<shadow_hunter> alguien sabe como lograrlo? Existe algun zip flasheable para instalar desde el recovery?
<mimecar> ¿qué es lo que quieres hacer shadow_hunter ?
<shadow_hunter> instalar ubuntu touch generic en mi movil android
<mimecar> ¿qué teléfono tienes?
<shadow_hunter> Un alcatel one touch pixi 3
<mimecar> no sé si estará soportado ese teléfono
<shadow_hunter> creo que no, por eso quiero instentar instalar el generic
<shadow_hunter> instalar*
<mimecar> tienes en cuenta que seguramente no tendrás pantalla o cosas básicas del teléfono?
<shadow_hunter> ya, quiero instentarlo
<shadow_hunter> intentarlo*
<mimecar> hacer un port nuevo es complicado
<mimecar> pregunta en el canal inglés #ubuntu-touch
<mimecar> ¿te puedes permitir que el teléfono luego no funcione verdad?
<shadow_hunter> siempre lo puedo dejar de fabrica en el recovery no?
<mimecar> el recovery te puede permitir instalar el firmware original
<mimecar> siempre que no lo cambies
<shadow_hunter> y si hago un backup?
<mimecar> la cuestión más bien es si luego podrás restaurarlo
<shadow_hunter> si, creo que si
<shadow_hunter> tengo un recovery personalizado que me da esa funcion
<mimecar> en principio tendrías que meter el recovery original del teléfono
<shadow_hunter> pero ese no me permite esa funcion
<mimecar> por eso te pregunto si te puedes permitir un fallo de  ese tipo
<shadow_hunter> supongo que siempre puedo restablecerlo
<shadow_hunter> sabes como hacer el port?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> hacer un port tiene trabajo
<shadow_hunter> claro
<granjero_> hola, buenas tardes!
<granjero_> estoy tratando de poder montar un PIC18F2450 como USB. aca la info de lo que ve el sistema con lsusb https://paste.ubuntu.com/23764785/
<granjero_> lei que con libusb y pyusb deberia poder integrarlo a mi software pero mi intención es poder tenerlo siponible al estilo de /dev/ttyUSB0 o /dev/ttyACM0
<mimecar> depende de como se identifique el firmware en el sistema
<granjero_> para luego linkearlo a un dosdevice para que poder usar una aplicacion arcaica
<granjero_> hola mimecar
<mimecar> si se identificara como un puerto serie sería bastante más sencillo
<granjero_> queda en un bus usb
<granjero_> cuando se enchufa
<granjero_> lo que yo quiero es eso. poder manejarlo como serie
<granjero_> al parecer en win se identifica como serie com1
<mimecar> para hacer eso la propia tarjeta se tiene que identificar como un puerto serie
<granjero_> pero no tengo un win
<granjero_> no es una terjeta, es un microcontrolador PIC 18F2450 que tiene compatibilidad USB 1.0 y 2.0
<granjero_> segun la hoja de datos
<mimecar> el PIC lleva un firmware que implementa el protocolo USB
<mimecar> ese firmware es el que dice como se conecta
<granjero_> es un micro con un software privativo que estoy tratando de comprender
<granjero_> entiendo que ya lo tiene el micro
<granjero_> segun el manual en win se conecta a un puerto usb y aparece como com1
<granjero_> logre conectar el soft con wine a un puerto serie y estoy levantando con un monitor serie los bits que le manda el soft al micro
<mimecar> entonces tienes identificcado el dispositivo del puerto serie no?
<granjero_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23764785/
<granjero_> ahi está el dispositivo
<granjero_> pero no como puerto serie
<mimecar> no, se identifica como HID
<granjero_> y que puedo hacer para que el sistema lo tome como serie_
<granjero_> ?
<mimecar> ¿tienes acceso al firmware?
<granjero_> no
<granjero_> solo a una aplicacion de win que le envia comandos
<granjero_> es un juguerte http://misladrillos.com/magento/index.php/probots.html
<mimecar> ¿qué dispositivo usas cuando lo conectas a wine?
<granjero_> com1
<granjero_> pero si hago el soft link a /dev/bus/usb/00x/00x
<granjero_> falla
<granjero_> engaño al soft haciendo in soft link a un adaptador serie usb y ahi leo lo que envia el soft
<granjero_> pero el pic no lo puedo linkear con un device de wine
<mimecar> ¿puedes montar una máquina virtual?
<granjero_> podria montar una...
<granjero_> ahi puedo hacer de puente?
<mimecar> funcionaría el software de PC
<blue_> hola
<Jakeukalane> hola
<Jakeukalane> tengo una duda rara-rara
<Jakeukalane> alguien sabe si se puede hacer que cuando se descargue una imagen (jpg o png) se le añada en un comentario la url?
<Jakeukalane> o como hacer para comentar un archivo png mediante comandos?
#ubuntu-es 2018-01-02
<doom_> hola buenas tarde
<doom_> soy nuevo en lubuntu
<doom_> holas atodos??
<doom_> holas
#ubuntu-es 2018-01-03
<cousteau> o/
<cousteau> ¿Qué impresora me recomendáis que vaya bien en Linux?  He visto que las HP van bien, pero en la tienda de abajo de mi casa he visto una marca Pantum que supuestamente tiene soporte para Linux
<cousteau> (Aunque acabo de entrar en la página y "Linux" = Ubuntu, pero vamos, tampoco pensaba instalarla en Fedora)
<cousteau> …realmente es un poco off-topic, casi mejor pregunto en ##hardware
<satonio> hola, tengo un problema con el escritorio despues de cambiar una tarjeta grafica y poner una nvidia 1060, y es que no me carga ni unity, ni cinnamon ni nada (ni siquiera software rendering)
<satonio> he probado startx y termina NVIDIA(GPU-0): Deleting GPU-0 y despues: Server terminated succesfully (0). Closing log file
<satonio> sin ningun error EE en el log de Xorg
<satonio> alguna idea de que puedo hacer?
<satonio> sin embargo lightdm parece funcionar bien
#ubuntu-es 2018-01-04
 * acacio hola
<RYDeN> cada vez menos gente por acá
<RYDeN> hola, a quien le puedo reclamar la inutilización de mi laptop lenovo?
<RYDeN> tras la instalación de ubuntu 17.10
<pesca> hola
<RYDeN> buenas
<Torquemada> Hola
<RYDeN> cómo va?
<pesca> probablemente a nadie, salvo que la garantía del equipo no mencione nada del software
<Torquemada> Trasteando un poco.....ji ji
<RYDeN> =S
<pesca> yo iría a intentarlo igual
<pesca> total
<RYDeN> y si, nada se pierde
<pesca> te ocurrió eso de que al instalar ubuntu se brickea el bios de la notebook no?
<pesca> o algo por el estilo
<RYDeN> m sucedió q luego de la instalación y al posterior reinicio, la PC dejó de bootear desde el disco rígido
<RYDeN> es una note viejita
<RYDeN> lenovo/ibm
<RYDeN> pero igual, yo la adoraba
<pesca> estas seguro que quedó inutilizada?
<RYDeN> seppp, primero intenté por todos los medios
<RYDeN> y nada
<RYDeN> luego con un técnico... m dijo q era problema de la bios
<RYDeN> y luego a la semana m entero en las noticias lo q sucedió
<RYDeN> cierra por todos lados =S
<pesca> pero no se supone que era en los equipos nuevos?
<RYDeN> en teoría si
<RYDeN> esta es del 2010
<RYDeN> tremenda ola de juicios a canonical, no? la mia ya estaba para la jubilación, pero te imaginas una nueva de 1500 dolares?
<RYDeN> pufffff
<pesca> es que en los terminos y condiciones, en la licencia,y en muchos lugares más dice que no se hacen responsables de nada
<pesca> como todo software libre
<pesca> y no libre
<pesca> y.. practicamente todo
<kubyz> piro
 * acacio pasenlo lindo y sean felices , buenas noches :-)
#ubuntu-es 2018-01-05
<berbardob77> hola, porque no  veo nada de conversacion?
<david__> buenos dias
<david__> necesito ayuda
<david__> «_apt». - pkgAcquire::Run (13: Permiso denegado)
<david__> como arreglo esto en ubuntu 16.04 mate
<david__>  «_apt». - pkgAcquire::Run (13: Permiso denegado)
 * acacio pasen linda noche y sean felices :-)
#ubuntu-es 2018-01-06
 * acacio ola
<Tarrasquero> buenas acacio
<acacio> buenas sean Tarrasquero
<redps> q
 * acacio pasen linda noche y sean felices :-)
#ubuntu-es 2018-01-07
 * acacio pasen linda noche y sean felices :-) mañana mais
#ubuntu-es 2018-12-31
<anikras> hola
<anikras> me gustaria poder cambiar  la imagen que sale al arrancar despues del grub
<anikras> he buscado la aplicacion usplash en mi ubuntu 18 pero no esta en los repositorios
<anikras> tambien he buscado startupmanager, pero tampoco esta en los repositorios
#ubuntu-es 2019-01-02
<visone> como va la martxa?
<visone> alguno usa systemback?
<visone> Howdy´
<visone> que tal¿
<visone> que tal¡
<MrTulias> hola, ¿dónde se ponen los ficheros de configuración de dispositivos para xorg? Probé en /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/, pero me cargué el x server
#ubuntu-es 2019-01-03
<visone> que tal!
<GridCube> hola
<visone> piro
#ubuntu-es 2019-01-04
<visone> que tal¡
#ubuntu-es 2019-01-05
<visone> como llevan la makinaria¡¡
#ubuntu-es 2019-12-30
<spider> Hello, Where can i find a manual for learn linux?
<spider> are there people here?
<spider> -help
<spider> help
<mefista> hola
<mefista> alquien conectado k este por barcelona
 * acacio- hola👀
<GridCube> hi
<MrTulias> iepa
<acacio-> Hi!
#ubuntu-es 2019-12-31
 * acacio- ola👀
<Kumool> ola
<acacio-> ola Kumool
<Kumool> viento
<acacio-> Kumool,  viento no ha entrado hoy , quizas entre mas tarde
<Kumool> trueno
<acacio-> ese si entro pero se fue hara una hora
<mefista> feliz año compañeros
<Kumool> felicidades mefista
<Kumool> :)
#ubuntu-es 2020-01-01
<acacio-> ola
 * acacio- hola👀
<AdictNet> bienvenido chaval, en que se le puede ayudar
<u0_a2563>   n
<u0_a2563>  7
<u0_a2563> 6
<Kumool> ??
<Kumool> 5
<Kumool>  4
<AdictNet> ?¿
 * acacio- pasen linda noche m mañana mas👀
#ubuntu-es 2020-01-02
 * acacio- hola👀
 * acacio- sean felices, que la luz les ilumine el camino , a oscuras no se llega lejos👀
#ubuntu-es 2020-01-03
<AdictNet> en uruguay aun usan dial up
<AdictNet> O.o
 * acacio- hola👀
#ubuntu-es 2020-01-04
<Kumool> wow
<AdictNet> wow
<Kumool> WOW
<Kumool> https://i.pinimg.com/236x/9a/a9/59/9aa9599e07b74ebabf89b8a545389111.jpg
 * acacio- ola👀
<Kumool> hhoooooolaaaa
<acacio-> :-)
<Kumool> wuuush
<Kumool> cual es el plan hoy acacio- ?
<Kumool> que haras?
<acacio-> Kumool,  estudiar
<acacio-> estoy con un curso de prestashop
<Kumool> ??
<Kumool> prestashop?
<acacio-> si
<Kumool> ???
<acacio-> es un cms
<Kumool> ah
<Kumool> bien
<Kumool> :)
<acacio-> 👀
<mimecar> buenas...
<ceibal> wg
<ceibal> hola
#ubuntu-es 2020-01-05
<ceibal_> a
<ceibal_> hola
<ceibal_> como estas
<ceibal_> bien
<AdictNet> que droga consumiran estos usuarios :/
 * acacio- ola👀
<AdictNet> hola sr
<AdictNet> en que necesita ayua
<acacio-> de momento en nada AdictNet  , siempre entro al iniciar zchat aca
<acustico> Hola buenas tardes
<acustico> alguien sabe si con esos aparatos acusticos de largo alcance se puede privar del sueño a alguien?
<acustico> lo siento por poner esta pregunta aquí, pero no sabria donde preguntar
<Kumool> tiene el auto hello acacio-
<Kumool> ni dices hello
<Kumool> te conozco
<Kumool> NO TE IMPORTA NADIE!
<Kumool> ES TODO UN BOT
 * Kumool empieza a lloriquear
<Kumool> acustico: que mierdas es esa pregunta
<Kumool> wtf bro
<acustico> lo siento, he supuesto que vosotros sabriais algo
<acustico> creo que alguien me usa algun tipo de aparato contra mi
<Kumool> :D
<Kumool> lol
<acustico> tengo problemas para dormir
<acustico> como sois informaticos
<Kumool> osea, eres una persona importante para alguien usar este aparato en contra tuya?
<acustico> no
<acustico> pero lo haran por diversion supongo
<acustico> no se por que alguien hace algo, pero se que lo hace
<Kumool> yo no soy fisico ni nada ni me paso en los archivos de la ----wikileaks----  mirando programas ocultos
<Kumool> pero las ondas agudas pasan todo material fisico y siempre estan pasando sobre ti
<Kumool> osea
<Kumool> siguen de largo no?
<Kumool> eso creo
<Kumool> si tienes ummm problemas para dormir, pues puede ser un monton de cosas
<Kumool> algo que me funciona es no usar el celular
<Kumool> a quien conoces que hace eso?
<acustico> jajaja ya
<acustico> no se, hackers supongo
<acustico> geeks
<acustico> ellos dominan la tecnologia
<acustico> esto es como un problema de caja negra
<acustico> no sabes como funciona, pero sabes que funciona
<Kumool> nose, me suena a que eres algo paranoico
<Kumool> y que eso es lo que no te deja dormir
<Kumool> ya fuiste al medico?
<acustico> jajajja, si y me dice lo mismo
<Kumool> has probado melatonina? dejaste de tomar cafe? no usar el celular, un MRI por si acaso tienes un tumor cerebral, etc etc
<Kumool> vete a acampar
<acustico> si, es una buena opcion
<acustico> sabes algo de estos dispositivos?
<Kumool> no
<Kumool> usualmente eso de el control mental son barrabasadas
<Kumool> si existiera, no hubiesen guerras
<Kumool> osea, preguntale a algun sordo si tiene problemas al dormir
<acustico> pero la privacion del sueño es una forma de tortura, no de control mental
<acustico> bueno puede que no sea eso
<Kumool> bueno
<Kumool> si esto son gente que conoces
<Kumool> mudate
<Kumool> no te van a seguir de lugar en lugar
<acustico> no
<Kumool> y si te siguen de lugar en lugar, pues debes de ser tu
<Kumool> no digo que te mudes
<acustico> vale
<Kumool> digo que le preguntes a un familiar si te puedes quedar a dormir por unos dias
<Kumool> no le digas porque
<Kumool> bueno
<Kumool> di que el vecino te esta molestando
<Kumool> o algo
<acustico> sino sacan el gorro de aluminio
<acustico> ajajjaja
<Kumool> no te conozco asi que nose como tu vida esta estructurada
<Kumool> anyway, voy a comer, suerte, le pregunto a alguien cuando pueda
<Kumool> probablemente :D
<acustico> bye
<acustico> gracias
<Kumool> voy a buscar en google
<Kumool> acustico: ah
<Kumool> si estas umm
<acustico> ok
<Kumool> lo que puedes hacer es construir un cuarto soundproof
<Kumool> sabes como hacerlo no?
<acustico> como en los estudios de grabacion con esas espumas
<Kumool> dudo que ayude, pero te entiendo porque a veces sufro de paranoia y ataques de panico. no estoy en control del asunto, simplemente me jode
<Kumool> quizas es diferente, quizas sea igual, de todos modos, puedes hacer eso
<Kumool> si, es un fon
<Kumool> lo que importa es que "captures" el sonido
<Kumool> yo antes pensaba que el microondas daba cancer
<acustico> gracias jajaja, ya
<Kumool> ah, tambien hay gente que tienen un gen que solo necesitan dormir 5 horas
<acustico> yo suelo ser hipocondriaco
<Kumool> hasta menos
<Kumool> creo que todos sufrimos de eso
<Kumool> hasta los medicos cuando estudian
<acustico> que locura
<Kumool> no no, es bueno dormir poco
<Kumool> mas que hacer
<Kumool> yo quiziera dormir poco
<Kumool> pero si no duermo mis horas, me siento mal por todo el dia
<Kumool> ah
<Kumool> AH
<acustico> pero si tu cuerpo no esta hecho para eso...
<Kumool> tengo un trabajo, que llego MUERTO
<Kumool> vete al gimnasio
<Kumool> eso te desgasta y te da un sueño cabron
<acustico> seria una buena idea
<Kumool> :)
<AdictNet> hola
<AdictNet> de donde sois ?
<Kumool> acustico o yo?
<acustico> argentina
 * acacio- pasen linda noche , que la luz les ilumine el camino ,  a oscuras nos e llega lejos👀
